#ubuntu-si 2011-11-07
<sasa84> juuhuuuuuu
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> spet ti :>
<nafisa> lol
<zdobersek> oyea, adapter za laptop sem pozabu doma!
 * zdobersek high fives all around!
<nafisa> oj, zdobersek
<zdobersek> oj, nafisa
<sasa84> oj zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> oj sasa84 :)
<sasa84> zdej tko... al je možnost, da dapter dobiš že dons? :P
<nafisa> fejs pa ni čist gladek ... Profil ni na voljo
<nafisa> Oprosti, vendar profil trenutno ni na voljo. Čez nekaj trenutkov poskusi ponovno.
<zdobersek> HAHA, ANONS SUCCEED
<zdobersek> sasa84: mam se stacionarca tule :)
<nafisa> dvomim, da so uspeli ...
<nafisa> mislim, da so ga spet zbrisali :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> zdobersek, pol kul ;)
<zdobersek> le kaj nalagas gor!
<sasa84> nafisa ma same take fotke...ni čudn
<zdobersek> sasa84: ma ne vem, par pomembnih stvari mam gor, tko da moram premislit, kak porabit 1.5h
<nafisa> saj to ni moj profil, sasa84
<nafisa> jst mam čist lepe slike
<sasa84> zdobersek, pol pa usb al pa dropbox :P
<zdobersek> ko bi le lahk filu prek ethernet kabla :/
<nafisa> no, jst mam srečo ... če pozabm adapter ... mam za prvo silo telefon ...
<nafisa> zdej, ko imam qwertz tipkovnico na telefonu ... in to tako dobro ... me ne skrbi več, če pozabm adapter v lj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti pa dostkrat pozabiš adapter doma.. a si zaljubljen fant?!?
<zdobersek> to je drugic!
<zdobersek> prvic sem sam kabel od vticnice do adapterja pozabu
<zdobersek> in sem si nabavu novega, zdej sem pa se adapter doma pustu.
<CrazyLemon>  c c c
<zdobersek> java java java?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/strojna-oprema/osebni-racunalniki/commodore/commodore-c64x-extreme-zlata-vreden-racunalnik.html?RSSf1bd40d7a1587756204adefbebb5c7ef
<Pepelka> Commodore C64x Extreme: Zlata vreden računalnik
<CrazyLemon> commodore ma linux gor!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> jah, jst pa nimam adapterja!
<CrazyLemon> kle ti ne rabi adapter!
<CrazyLemon> maš vse v tipkovnici!
<zdobersek> imma not care
<zdobersek> WebKit is now built (17m:00s).
<zdobersek> no, to je hitrost!
<zdobersek> nic, later.
<zdobersek> (seveda je to bil kompleten rebuild, kjer se ccache ni imel efekta)
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti potem počneš z webkitom ko ga zbuildas??
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/video-skusal-pobegniti-s-pajka.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Skušal pobegniti s pajka
<CrazyLemon> lol
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a lahko spremeniš temo?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kero temo ?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, prečekiraj mail :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če misliš na ubuntu v 11.10 pol ja lahko >:
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<nafisa> ej, andrejz  ... jst se morm še s tem tipom zmenit ... če bova mela pol pred borzo uno predstavitev ...
<nafisa> ker 15o.si je cel na odprti kodi ... pa je rekel, da bi Å¡e linux predstavil pa mal distribucije ...
<nafisa> bo prinesel projektor ...
<nafisa> samo upamo, da ne bo dežja
<andrejz> ja men se zdi to kul, nafisa
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, da naj se morebitni organizatorji naslednjih uric (novembrskih) javijo
<CrazyLemon> andrejz in kje naj bi js spremenu to temo? :)
<andrejz> na IRC-u
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa: kdaj bo to?
<nafisa> saj pravim, da se moram z zoranom zmenit
<andrejz> @nafisa: saj to je lahko hkrati ni pa nujno
<nafisa> pač sem rekla, da bi lahko z ubuntu uricami združli
<lynxlynxlynx> pridem še jaz, kar sporoči
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> bi kaj pomagal?
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta  vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/  Morebitni organizatorji ubuntu uric naj se javijo na andrejznidarsicAFNAubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa kosilo...lp
<andrejz> nafisa lahko se tako naredi
<andrejz> najprej je predavanje/ predstavitev
<andrejz> potem pa pijača
<nafisa> ja, pol pa pijača v cezarju
<andrejz> pa pol novinci pridejo na predstavitev
<andrejz> tisti, ki jih pa to ne zanima / nimajo časa pa samo na pijačo
<andrejz> duskala, si dobil mail?
<nafisa> to je pa za tiste, ki vlečejo dol filme nelegalno ...
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/aF-ncGqaVVA
<Pepelka> Judge William Adams beats daughter for using the internet (FULL VERSION, UNSEEN FOOTAGE!!)      - YouTube
<zdobersek> nafisa: ilegalno nalaganje filmov je tle se najmanjsi problem.
<andrejz> ja to se teb zdi
<andrejz> producenti pa igralci pa kruha stradajo
<zdobersek> gfvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<zdobersek> ups.
<andrejz> se pa strinjam .. filmi niso problem. muzka pa programi so :P
<zdobersek> andrejz: si gledu sploh video?
<zdobersek> ne gres zarad tega tepst hcerke
<zdobersek> sploh mentalno deprivirane
<zdobersek> s/deprivirane/zaostale
<andrejz> aja ti o filmčku govoriš
<zdobersek> ja
<andrejz> itak da je un prfuknen, tle sploh ni dvoma
<zdobersek> sexy nova tipkovnica!
<zdobersek> brezzicna!
<CrazyLemon> SAKS
<zdobersek> ce ne bi bil pameten, bi dal se deset evrov vec za tako, k ma namesto numpada touchpad
<CrazyLemon> 'you turn over like a 16 year old..and take it..like a real women'
<CrazyLemon> that some sick shit
<CrazyLemon> thats*
<CrazyLemon> woman*
<zdobersek> learn your englishes!
<CrazyLemon> dont git me started on my english lenguage!
<zdobersek> get*
<zdobersek> language*
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<zdobersek> shall we? start, i mean?
<zdobersek> don't*
<CrazyLemon> my personal autokorekting device!
<zdobersek> present.
<andrejz> zdobersek: ubuntu urice@celje, kaj praviš?
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek hcerka ni zaostala
<zdobersek> joinam v LJ
<zdobersek> student pa to
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je.
<CrazyLemon> ima pa cerebralno paralizo
<CrazyLemon> piše v opisu!
<andrejz> saj je vseeno
<andrejz> lahko bi ji lepo razložil
<andrejz> pa filter dal na torrente pa je mir
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lahk bi napisal eno novico..da jo lahk js linkam na fb/twitter naj se javijo morebitni organizatorji/udeleženci :)
<zdobersek> aha, neki novega sem se naucu!
<zdobersek> fizicno je zaostala, ne mentalno!
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_palsy
<Pepelka> Cerebral palsy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala!
<andrejz> iz tistega maila lahko narediš novico, CratyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni problema!
<zdobersek> zdej sma glih!
<CrazyLemon> kdo je tist k je izumil/spisal  copy/paste ? :D
<zdobersek> dva sta bla
<zdobersek> John Copy pa William Paste
<zdobersek>  see what I did there?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon potem ko napišeš lahko to nekam shraniš
<andrejz> da se potem lahko direkt copy>pasta naprej
<andrejz> jaz imam recimo template za nove prevajalce
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're on a roll!
<andrejz> in pol samo po potrebi spremenim 8 črk (če je slučajno ženska), drgač pa kar pošljem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/11/novembrske-ubuntu-urice/
<CrazyLemon> popravi če je kaj narobe :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tebe pa bom tko kot je tist sodnik svojo hčerko
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> (you and your plugin!)
<andrejz> dražen spreminajm
<andrejz> takoliko da veš
<CrazyLemon> andrejz refreshaj
<CrazyLemon> prvo
<CrazyLemon> ker sm js pravkar spremenil
<andrejz> ok
<zdobersek> kva!
<zdobersek> nisem jst baze v latin1 su delat!
<zdobersek> konvertat si je pa sam ne upam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bomo že Kami_ (ping) zatežili pa bo Kami_ (double ping) to zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a uporabljaš igoogle ?
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> google reader
<zdobersek> P.S. CE BI RADI BILI ORGANIZATOR OZIROMA BI SE RADI UDELEŽILI UBUNTU URIC POTEM PUSTITE KOMENTAR, DA SE LAHKO BOLJŠE ZORGANIZIRAMO!
<zdobersek> why no Č :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/ig/adde?source=atgs&moduleurl=https://www.ubuntu.si/feed/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato!
<CrazyLemon> ker vse brejka tvoj plugin
<CrazyLemon> sm odstranu vse Č je :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Pepelka> iGoogle: Get Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu on your Google homepage
<marko> nafisa, kdaj se najemnina pobira?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je še komu začel gmail srat po čžš?
<nafisa> marko, tko k maš v najemnini
<nafisa> v pogodbi
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, dej mi mail pa bomo preverl
<lynxlynxlynx> ma čudno je, men itak vse prav kaže, ko pišem
<lynxlynxlynx> ko pa dobim nazaj sebe citiranga, je pa kot da bi šlo skoz napačen encoding
<andrejz> meni isto lynxlynxlynx
<andrejz> mogoče je kaj novi videz kriv za to
<lynxlynxlynx> pa nisem edini pri nas (ločena google apps domena)
<lynxlynxlynx> kej odzadi bolj
<lynxlynxlynx> nov videz sem si izklopu ;)
<andrejz> zdobersek, plugin ne dela ok
<andrejz> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/36377/#p36377
<zdobersek> andrejz: Č-jev se ne da shranit v bazo
<zdobersek> zato se potem kompleten vnos v forum sesuje
<CrazyLemon> sm js uredil post
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> kako pa to?
<andrejz> ne moreš met nekega slovenskega foruma brez črke Č :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bazo so zajebal
<andrejz> pa to bi moralo biti popravljivo mar ne?
<andrejz> se ne da encodinga spremenit?
<lynxlynxlynx> če nič drugega se da vse spremenit v html
<lynxlynxlynx> &#269; in 	&#268;
<andrejz> @zdobersek, CtazyLemon
<zdobersek> andrejz: pol baze je v latin1, pol pa v utf8
<zdobersek> in jo bo treba konvertat
<zdobersek> ampak sam si je ne upam
<zdobersek> tko da bo CrazyLemon kamija novacu
<andrejz> a, ok
<andrejz> vseeno lahko backup prej narediš
<lynxlynxlynx> težka bo, če je že premešano
<CrazyLemon> težka bo ja..zato bo Kami_ to delal...vsaj ne bom js kriv če kaj ne bo delalo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je najlažje naredit tekstovni dump, potem pa samo search&replace pa nazaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je beseda!
<nafisa> naj se jebe nekdo drug s tem ... to je beseda, ja :D
<zdobersek> ... ja.
<CrazyLemon> to ni beseda..to je modrost!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma nekateri bi lahko rekli celo filozofija!
<zdobersek> how to let someone else to fuck up!
<nafisa> ja ... CrazyLemon filozofija
<zdobersek> the walking dead bi su pogledad, ampak je na laptopu, in bom trosu baterijo ... :/
<nafisa> maš usb pa si samo preneseš?
<zdobersek> sploh pa nimam zvonikov za stacionarca, slusalke pa imo prekratke, da bi lahk udobno in v stilu gledu :/
<zdobersek> nafisa: ^
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> zdobersek, lej ... boš prišu 1x k men ... pa ti podarim zvočnike ... niso ne vem kaj ... ampak ... za prvo silo pa bo
<nafisa> prov?
<zdobersek> ne, sploh nocem zvocnikov!
<zdobersek> jst hocem adapter!
<nafisa> jst hočem pa vibrator!
<nafisa> ok!
<nafisa> ??
<zdobersek> to each their own!
<zdobersek> evo ti modrosti.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hence potreba po telefonu z hdmi out !
<CrazyLemon> da lahk gledaš the walking dead k pozabiš adapter!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> nimam monitorja z hdmi vhodom
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> no dela
<zdobersek> deal*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hence potreba po monitorju z hdmi vhodom!
<zdobersek> hence no money!
<zdobersek> danes sem ze 63€ vrgu v luft
<zdobersek> v big bangu
<zdobersek> eno stylish logitech brezzicno tipkovnico, ki je enmal bolj tiha
<CrazyLemon> ja..za neko bedno brezžično tipkovnico
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<zdobersek> + 2 CDja visoko kvalitetne glasbe
<CrazyLemon> do tell
<CrazyLemon> +more
<zdobersek> Mumford  & Sons - Sigh No More in Florence + The Machine - Ceremonials
<zdobersek> sem se odlocu, da bom nehu bit glasbeni pirat
<CrazyLemon> florence & the mašina
<CrazyLemon> najs
<zdobersek> zenska reze na puno
<CrazyLemon> mašina pa tut!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ce se zajebavas, fu.
<zdobersek> drugac pa props, ker poznas dobro glasbo.
<CrazyLemon> d0h! :)
 * CrazyLemon is a music master!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Mumford & Sons?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no tnx :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Muse?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Rihanna?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi!
<CrazyLemon> (sj vem..tricky question)
<CrazyLemon> na kratko zdobersek ..dost zvrsti poslušam :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: overtura 1812?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to pa ne poslusam :D
<zdobersek> c c c
<zdobersek> OMG
<zdobersek> java ne dovoli optional parametrov
<zdobersek> FFS
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ojla! Kako si? Japonec sem. Ne govorim slovensko, hrvatko, bosansko, srpsko, pa kitajsko. Govorite angleško?
<CrazyLemon> Ojla! Nisem japonec. Govorim slovensko,hrvatko,bosansko,srpsko, italijansko. Ne govorim angleško?
<zdobersek> kok nesramno!
<zdobersek> kaj, ce je najdu napako v prevodih!
<CrazyLemon> ni..
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je spambot
<CrazyLemon> pa je joinal na ubuntu-hr pa dejansko govori :P
<zdobersek> hahahaha
<zdobersek> mislim, da se par let ne bomo v loco prisl ... :D
<Emmanuel_Chanel> CrazyLemon: People speak Slovenian and not English. So I don't know what to answer here.
<CrazyLemon> Emmanuel_Chanel how can we help you :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Just a social chat...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I've learned some Slovenian phrases before. So I tried joining this channel.
<kubanc> hellow!
<CrazyLemon> a social chat in english or slovenian?
<kubanc> a bi ovrgli ali se delno strinjali z tole ugotovitvijo?
<kubanc> Hitrost tipkanja, uporaba aplikacije, iznajdljivost za računalnikom se spreminjata od uporabnika do uporabnika, zatorej so bile meritve izvedene samo za enega uporabnika. Vendar bi lahko na grobo dejali da je faktor časovne razlike med dvema aplikacijama za različne uporabnike približno enak. Npr: uporabnik 1 potrebuje v aplikaciji 1 n časa (20s), v aplikaciji 2 m časa (30s), torej imamo faktor razlike f=|n-m| (10s). Uporabnik 2 potrebuje v a
<kubanc> plikaciji 1 n časa (40s), v aplikaciji 2 m časa (50s), faktor razlike f=|n-m| (10s).
<CrazyLemon> em..wat?
<kubanc> v aplikaciji 1 in aplikaciji 2 uporabnik tipka z isto hitrostjo. Aplikacija sama je tista ki pohitri delovanje uporabnika...
<kubanc> lol
<Emmanuel_Chanel> English... It's a common language not only on Ubuntu but also on FreeNode, right?
<zdobersek> Emmanuel_Chanel: right
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It's clearly much better to learn Slovenian if I want to park this channel, though.
<kubanc> kdo je tale Emmanuel?
<CrazyLemon> wrong ..people on local ubuntu channels like this one usually speak local language (slovenian in this case)..but most of us speak English quite well
<CrazyLemon> kubanc japanac! :D
<zdobersek> Emmanuel_Chanel:  This is slovenian support channel for Ubuntu, so talks are always in slovenian language.
<CrazyLemon> Emmanuel_Chanel and why the hell do you wanna learn Slovenian? its not a simple language :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, in kaj tle dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> we also speak troll
<CrazyLemon> kubanc prodaja suši!
<zdobersek> Emmanuel_Chanel: but do stay around, with the aid of translating tools I believe this could be a good way to learn a bit more of our language
<kubanc> a je kdo razumel uno ugotovitev k sm jo gor zapisal?
<CrazyLemon> but keep in mind..we do use a lot of sleng ..so translating tools wont help you there :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc js ne
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Well, if the social chat isn't allowed here, I'll leave...
<kubanc> Hitrost tipkanja, uporaba aplikacije, iznajdljivost za računalnikom se spreminjata od uporabnika do uporabnika, zatorej so bile meritve izvedene samo za enega uporabnika. Vendar bi lahko na grobo dejali da je faktor časovne razlike med dvema aplikacijama za različne uporabnike približno enak. Npr: uporabnik 1 potrebuje v aplikaciji 1 n časa (20s), v aplikaciji 2 m časa (30s), torej imamo faktor razlike f=|n-m| (10s). Uporabnik 2 potrebuje v a
<kubanc> plikaciji 1 n časa (40s), v aplikaciji 2 m časa (50s), faktor razlike f=|n-m| (10s).
<zdobersek> Emmanuel_Chanel: it is allowed (well, it is not prohibited ...), but again, in slovene.
<lynxlynxlynx> kubanc: jst tud ne, lahko je uporabnik počasen
<CrazyLemon> faktor razlike ni ravno najbolši način imo...mogoče razmerje n:m
<zdobersek> kubanc: to je tvoja raziskava?
<kubanc> zajebano je tole...
<kubanc> hm...
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx al pa zelo zainteresiran za program..in ga dlje časa uporablja :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..tipkanje
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa rad tipka! :P
<kubanc> aja....
<kubanc> tkole je tole
<Emmanuel_Chanel> zdobersek: Yes.
<zdobersek> kubanc: bolj je pomembno, kolk klikov ipd. je potrebno, da uporabnik izvrsi neko operacijo.
<kubanc> čas, ki ga porabimo za pisanje teksta v aplikaciji 1 in aplikaciji 2 je enak. Pomembnejši je čas, ki ga porabimo da zahtevani tekst spravimo v željeno obliko. Npr. Kopiranje teksta, ter premikanje nam vzame manj časa kot vnašanje teksta e eno vnosno polja in nato avtomatsko kopiranje v ostala polja
<zdobersek> torej je pomembno razmerje cas/operacija vsakega posameznega uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo UEFI bios?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je ta secure boot?
<kubanc> UEFI ni BIOS
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> al maš UEFI al pa BIOS
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> UEFI is a more secure replacement for the older BIOS firmware interface
<zdobersek> learn your bios
<CrazyLemon> UEFI je bios!
<CrazyLemon> sam bl napreden!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> zdobersek, ce hoces izracunat cas, ki ga porabi uporabnik na aplikaciji faktor tipkanja ne vpliva na aplikacijo...
<zdobersek> kubanc: je res. ce se predpostavi, da uporabnik tipka z isto hitrostjo ipd
<andrejz> lol
<zdobersek> je pa npr. razlika, ce ti aplikacija ob zagonu sama fokusira text field al mora uporabnik se focus tja prestavt
<kubanc> zatorej lahko izmerimo realni cas, ki ga potrebuje X uporabnik, samo z merjenjem enega uporabnika, ne potrebujemo meriti 100 uporabnikov...
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon, to je isto k bi rekel, da je CD disketa, samo boljša
<kubanc> ja, nakak tko hocem jst to povedat...
<CrazyLemon> andrejz res je
<CrazyLemon> same thing..more storage
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..a ma kdo UEFI al ne???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ampak diskete ne devas v cd pogon ...
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kaj pa sploh nucas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda ne...ampak tudi tastarga biosa nimam več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zanima me kak se izklopi nadležen 'beep' ob zagonu pcja
<CrazyLemon> v uefi-ju nism najdu nobene možnosti k bi kaj takega delala
<kubanc> em, izklopi zvočnik
<kubanc> potegn ga ven
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> in beep speaker čudežno ne bo delal več
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mam isti problem!
<CrazyLemon> !g 3D bios
<Pepelka> 3D bios - Nederlandse bioscopen gaan meer 3d films vertonen in ... http://3d-bios.nl/
<CrazyLemon> !g 3D bios gigabyte
<Pepelka> 3D BIOS iz Gigabyta http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/strojna-oprema/maticne-plosce/gigabyte/gigabyte-predstavil-3d-bios.html
<CrazyLemon> read it!
<kubanc> to je sam beep speaker, izklopte ga iz plate...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc torej tvoja rešitev je brute force
<CrazyLemon> dobesedno :D
<marko> :D
<kubanc> jap
<marko> dober dan moji prijatelji
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ce ne pa poglej kako so jumperji nastavljeni
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, samo je isti Å¡morn al ga izklopid preko UEFI-ja, al ga potegnes ven, al preklopis jumerje. Delal ti ne bo
<kubanc> Jst bi najrajs uporabil 1 in 2 varianto...
<kubanc> 3 bi opustil
<kubanc> D:
<zdobersek> lep bios, sam ... kolk % uporabnikov sploh v lajfu pogleda v bios?
<kubanc> I
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek NI BIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<kubanc> zdobersek, a je sedaj bolj jasno napisano: Če želimo izračunati stroškovni prihranek, moramo izračunati povprečno časovno razliko med uporabo prejšnejga in zdajšnjega postopka. Čas, ki ga porabimo za tipkanje zahtevanega teksta lahko zanemarimo, saj je hitrost tipkanja v obeh primerih ista.
<zdobersek> '... saj je hitrost tipkanja v obeh primerih ista.' - rajs rec, da je razlika zanemarljivo majhna oz. kej podobnega
<kubanc> ja ok zanemarljivo majha bi blo bolš
<kubanc> se stirnjam
<lynxlynxlynx> cel kup predpostavk
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: skor tk ko biblija, a? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher manj obsežno in manj berljivo
<lynxlynxlynx> tam so se klal in čaral
<sajkec> lp
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> kako naj v slovenščino prevedem trunk port
<kubanc> povezovalna vrata
<andrejz> vrata z deblom
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> vrata skozi deblo
<kubanc> network trunk port
<kubanc> lol
<andrejz> a pepelka ne dela več?
<andrejz> @kubanc : vrata skozi omrežno deblo
<CrazyLemon> dela
<CrazyLemon> sam miha je len
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> ja ne dela, če nič ne piše, ko folk objavlja
<lynxlynxlynx> .convert 640 in^3/oz to m^3/kg
<lynxlynxlynx> sej sploh ni tle
<kubanc> Stikali povežemo med seboj z vrati za omrežno deblo
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> trunk se v tem smislu uporablja povezovalno, kot deblo za vejice
<LorD_DDooM> Windowse moram naložit na mašino :( Evening destroyed...
<Sky[x]> u lej mal praska zamesov v kosmice sploh ne ves da je kej notr :D
<CrazyLemon> preklet mumilar
<tr43nd> lp
<zdobersek> 31 ljudi
<zdobersek> ze dolgo ne tolk
<tr43nd> ja
<zdobersek> takoj po release je blo mal guzve, potem je pa spet mal uplahnal ..
<zdobersek> pa se par jih manjka
<tr43nd> vazn da je Nafisa tu
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> pametno si se izognu pinganju :)
<zdobersek> s/pametno/elegantno
<tr43nd> js?
<zdobersek> aha :)
<tr43nd> hm
<tr43nd> kulc pol
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/brat-in-sestra-sta-se-usodno-zaljubila.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Brat in sestra sta se usodno zaljubila
<zdobersek> fail!
<andrejz> tole ste videli ? http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042484215
<Pepelka> Z golimi fotografijami izsiljeval učiteljico | Dnevnik
<Sky[x]> ket so slike ?
<zdobersek> ja, to je vazno :D
<zdobersek> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/11/linux-mint-12-lisa-to-come-with.html
<Pepelka> Linux Mint 12 'Lisa' to Come with a Customized Gnome 3 Desktop ~ Ubuntu Vibes
<tr43nd> a mint je pa z gnome ?
<zdobersek> aha.
<andrejz> gnome3 bodo mel k bo zgledal k gnome2
<tr43nd> bom verjetno sprobal, za kde nisem
<lynxlynxlynx> fak
<lynxlynxlynx> mečem -> metalec
<lynxlynxlynx> vržem -> ???
<zdobersek> heh
<zdobersek> goth?
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, slab primer :P
<lynxlynxlynx> dons je spet odličen xkcd
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> a veste kaj mene zanima? :P
<zdobersek> le povej.
<tr43nd> ?
<sasa84> kok se čekira kdo je prkloplen na tvoj router pa d ga lohk skenslaš?
<zdobersek> router ma ponavadi spletno stran, do ktere potem dostopas
<sasa84> to vem
<zdobersek> tam pa lahk vidis, kdo je gor.
<sasa84> sej mam zaščiten
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> ok, bom šla pogledat če je kej
<zdobersek> preklikej mal
<sasa84> mhm...
<sasa84> jst mam unga linksysa wt 54gl al kwa že... uno 'klasiko' :P
<zdobersek> ne poznam :/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej ARP tabelo
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že v wrt54gl
<CrazyLemon> andrejz we want pictures!
<kubanc> proda kdo ksn star prenosnilk?
<CrazyLemon> prodam js..sam ne boota
<CrazyLemon> ker je disk zaklenjen
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> kubanc: rec challenge accepted
<kubanc> rec stand for recording :P
<kubanc> stands
<Aseq> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> oo Aseq :)
<Aseq> (nisem pozdravil, samo nadomestil sem te)
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a slisis ti tega predrzneza...misli da te lahk nadomesti!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> oh, kakšna nesramnost!!!
<sasa84> ^^
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, jutri bomo lahko naredli Ubuntu slovenija stran na google+ :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz resno?
<CrazyLemon> link me!
<andrejz> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-pages-connect-with-all-things.html
<Pepelka> Official Google Blog: Google+ Pages: connect with all the things you care about
<lynxlynxlynx> o fak
<andrejz> no pr tej strani sem lahko tud jaz zraven ;)
<andrejz> sem probal naredit stran ampak Å¡e ne pusti
<andrejz> najbrž bo jutri pravi dan
<CrazyLemon> ja sm tudi js probal
<andrejz> piše today pa worldwide
<andrejz> samo Å¡e ne dela
<zdobersek> it's all about timezones!
<CrazyLemon> no its not!
<CrazyLemon> its all about boobs!
<zdobersek> boobs do not affect time!
<Sky[x]> www.bob.si :D
<CrazyLemon> tale google pages bo kul stvar
<CrazyLemon> ker bomo lahko dali fotke gor!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], tole je pa zanimiv!
<CrazyLemon> bob je cheap :)
<Sky[x]> to je nov operater v slo
<Sky[x]> danes so dal out vse :)
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno operater..ker nima svojega omrežja..je pa ponudnik storitev :)
<lynxlynxlynx> telefoni so tud bolj za hec
<CrazyLemon> true..ampak 4centa na minuto/sms je pa kul ponudba :)
<CrazyLemon> če znižajo podatke na 5€
<CrazyLemon> grem takoj na bob :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sej res, a kdo priporoča kako štacuno z androidi?
<lynxlynxlynx> cheap bastard varianta
<CrazyLemon> štacuno z androidi? igračami? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, pol bi gynoide iskal
<lynxlynxlynx> telefone k' jih majo za možgane
<CrazyLemon> če iščeš cheap androide pol pa dealextreme.com
<CrazyLemon> tam je ogromno tega :>
<CrazyLemon> dual sim varjante etc :D
<Grumpek> dual sim je ql :P
<nafisa> zdoberšek ... kaki 31 ljudi ... Pepelka pa ubuntulog se ne štejeta pod ljudi
<lynxlynxlynx> carska roba pod "hard to find gadgets"
<CrazyLemon> majo kr kul gadgete ja :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kle?
<sasa84> zdej na gugl+ že lohk nrdiš 'stran v storitvi' :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sm!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem in sem jo že naredu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> oooo
<CrazyLemon> sam neki me ubuntu jebe....brb
<CrazyLemon> torej ja
<CrazyLemon> sm že naredu
<sasa84> a pol je že link? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sam da porihtam profil
<CrazyLemon> pa dam link
<sasa84> oki doki :))
<nafisa> na ... pa je kriv
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 maš na g+
<CrazyLemon> glej moj zadnji post :)
<CrazyLemon> sem se odloču da naslednji video bo o 11.10
<sasa84> uuu, a boš kej sam posneu? :P
<sasa84> sej veš... jaz si še zmer pred spanjem plejam tvoj posnetk kok se namesti ubuntu :P
<CrazyLemon> sam ja
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa bo drug
<CrazyLemon> sj vsi ostali ste useless
<CrazyLemon> tvoj video čakam že kok..leto ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če mam pa probleme s tearing :(((
<CrazyLemon> pa ne tok prdet
<CrazyLemon> </badjoke>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ne res CrazyLemon ...tok sem že sprobala pa nč...tud vse možnje programe iz središče pa...
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala za idejo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nov ubuntu maš
<CrazyLemon> torej ni tearinga!
<sasa84> men je to sam v 10.10 delal
<sasa84> ne, Å¡e tam ne
<sasa84> kr nazobčan je ob straneh...al pa sploh ne pokaže vsega
<sasa84> tko je nazobčan pa po diagonali odrezan
<sasa84> ne vem kaj bi blo to
<sasa84> pa sm probala nastavitve spreminjat...pa nč
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a boš naredu video?? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sam bo precej specifičen
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj se te dni uporablja za celozaslonsko snemanje, recordmydesktop?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<CrazyLemon> kazam je zgledal kot da bo kul
<CrazyLemon> pa je zgleda developer obupal
<lynxlynxlynx> pa instanbul?
<CrazyLemon> istanbul pa tudi ni ravno najbolš
<CrazyLemon> vsaj nisem zasledil nekega razvoja
<sasa84> men čist vsi delajo tiste kocke
<andrejpan>  ima kdo tle desire z oz katerega drugega androida z fizično tipkovnico?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ma
<andrejpan> nafisa, ping?
<nafisa> kaj?
<andrejpan> nafisa, http://androidforums.com/htc-desire-z/384204-desire-z-sometimes-has-strange-keyboardshortcuts-why.html
<Pepelka> Desire Z sometimes has strange keyboardshortcuts. WHY? - Android Forums
<andrejpan> si mogoče imel/imela kakšne podobne probleme?
<nafisa> jst mam LGja
<nafisa> optimus chat
<andrejpan> tnx anyway
<nafisa> pa mi super dela
<nafisa> http://www.lgnewsroom.com/resource/post/942/%ED%81%AC%EA%B8%B0%EB%B3%80%ED%99%98_LG_Optimus_Chat_(Pink).jpg
<andrejpan> Settings
<andrejpan> Applications
<andrejpan> Quick Launch
<andrejpan> Long press on any shortcut to disable
<nafisa> takega imam ... sam da je srebrna namest pink
<andrejpan> heh works....
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan a ubuntu.si ni več na odprtakoda?
<andrejpan> kje si ma mene našel glede tega?
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan a nisi ti tist k plone rihta pa k je delal odprtakoda ?? :D
<andrejpan> plone rihtam, sam odprto kodo je pa iElectric delal
<CrazyLemon> ah
<andrejpan> drugače pa kot gledam, ni še nič vsebine gor...
<CrazyLemon> js planet gledam
<andrejpan> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.odprtakoda.si/planet
<Pepelka> Planet — odprtakoda.si
<lynxlynxlynx> a tisti feed, ki je bil poslan, Å¡e dela?
<andrejpan> iElectric je sedaj še San Francisku na ploneConf, ko pride nazaj mu lahko zatežiš
<andrejpan> in ja vprašanje, če dela rss feed?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi delal :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/feed/
<Sky[x]> PR upadete je mel google dons :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je mel?
<andrejpan> mogoč se je pa cronjob sesul, pa ne pobira rss
<sasa84> nč, spat grem :)
<sasa84> pridni bodte :)
<sasa84> nočka :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nn
<sasa84> in to zto, k mi CrazyLemon noče pomagat :P
<CrazyLemon> helpless si!
<sasa84> ja povej kaj nej nrdim :P
<CrazyLemon> windows dej gor!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> a zdej boš reku d sm pa k strauski? :P
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sej spanje je fajn
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker driver uporabljaš?
<sasa84> mam atijev driver inštaliran iz 'additional drivers'
<lynxlynxlynx> catalyst?
<CrazyLemon> a drugih težav nimaš ?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, jp
<sasa84> catalyst 11,8
<sasa84> ne, drugih težav ni... d bi jih glih opazla
<lynxlynxlynx> upam da ne bom mel istih težav :)
<sasa84> k sm pa javo inštalirala, se mi je unity 'sesul'... in pol sem še 1x omogočla ta atijev driver, ker je bil onemogočen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej v catalyst centru mal po možnosti..pa probaj omogočit free tear
<CrazyLemon> oz. neki podobnega
<lynxlynxlynx> sej res, amdcli-ccc al kaj je že ma eno Tear-free stvar, k'jo lahko obkljukaš
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, prepočas tipkam
<sasa84> to mam eneblan
<sasa84> a bi blo treba mogoče še kej iz synaptica inštalirat?
<LorD_DDooM> Če je problem v tearingu slike v unity, je možen vzrok Sync to VBlank [On]  v CompizConfigSettingManagerju
<LorD_DDooM> pod OpenGL
<CrazyLemon> problem je da do tearinga pride sam takrat k snema z gtk-recordmydesktop
<sasa84> no, vsi programi k so za snemat mi to delajo
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko probaš izključit compositing
<lynxlynxlynx> če se da to v gnome
<LorD_DDooM> Tisti TearFree v catalystih je pa bolj meh
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa Unity2D
<CrazyLemon> v unity2d pravi da je čist isti problem
<sasa84> a bi mogla še kšno extra fglry zadevo v synapticu inštalirat?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<sasa84> ok :P
<CrazyLemon> a vsi programi uporabljajo ffmpeg za zajem slike ?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je to problem :)
<sasa84> to pa pojma nimam
<sasa84> kok to počekiram?
<CrazyLemon> prečekiri source !!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> am...? :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQHqNxyEaws
<Pepelka> Rise of the Planet of the Apes Official Trailer 2011 HD      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič nič :D
<sasa84> ej folk!!!
<sasa84> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s $(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}') -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 -y output.mkv
<sasa84> k dam pa to v terminal... pol je pa ok!!!
<CrazyLemon> told you!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> woah, mad props to you
<sasa84> ok...kaj je pol fora tega, d mi recorymydesktop ne dela? :P
<CrazyLemon> jah mogoče RMD uporablja kak dodaten parameter
<CrazyLemon> al pa ga sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> in pol pride do tistega tearinga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tweakfootwear.com/shoes/mythical-shoe/
<Pepelka> TWEAK Product Details | TWEAK Footwear & Apparel - It's Your Brand
<CrazyLemon> hudi :)
<sasa84> sam zvok pa ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> probi z -acodec pcm
<lynxlynxlynx> mp3 rajš
<lynxlynxlynx> pcm so samo podvariante
<sasa84> pa xvidcp tud dela
<sasa84> xvidcap
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to pomeni da nimaš več izgovorov? :>
<sasa84> ej, sam še d bi se zvok poštimu!!
<sasa84> to bi blo zakon
<CrazyLemon> si probala to kar je lynx napisal?
<sasa84> u tistmu xvid zvok nek...
<sasa84> kok nej spremenim codec za tist iz terminala?
<sasa84> mislm... ne codec, ampak mp3 obliko
<CrazyLemon> -acodec pcm_s16le
<CrazyLemon> <lynxlynxlynx> probi z -acodec pcm
<CrazyLemon> <lynxlynxlynx> mp3 rajš
<sasa84> ne ne...dela tud tko, poštiman ;)
<sasa84> sam pol bo treba mal video rezat, d se en bo terminal odpiru al kwa :P
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> jah...k se iz terminala zažene a ne...pa ni tkoj namizja vidt ;)
<CrazyLemon> naredi skripto ter jo dvakrat klikni :)
<nafisa> empathy jebe ... na ebuddy sploh ne poveže ...
<nafisa> a irc dela lepo
<nafisa> pa FB chat tud na FB
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrr
<sasa84> a !bin/bash ?
<sasa84> sam pol za končat? :P
<sasa84> pa spet skripto? :P
<CrazyLemon> #!/bin/bash
<CrazyLemon> pa tist ff...
<CrazyLemon> pa to je to
<CrazyLemon> sam pol za killat
<CrazyLemon> moras tudi met skripto :)
<sasa84> mhm... a kej u stilu killall ? :P
<CrazyLemon> probaj killall ffmpeg :)
<CrazyLemon> pa brez smajlija na koncu :>
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa zmer more bit # a ne...v vsakmu odstavku?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> sam v prvi vrstici
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> drugač je # komentar
<sasa84> .py
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sej nimaš python skripte
<CrazyLemon> .sh al pa brez
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> pa pr obeh chmod +x a ne?
<CrazyLemon> a+x ja
<sasa84> aha, ok
<sasa84> al pa 777 :P
<sasa84> al kok že je :D
<CrazyLemon> 777 != a+x :)
<sasa84> ej, pa jaz sem stručko! :D
<sasa84> vse radi :D
<nafisa> lool
<CrazyLemon> ma ti stručko ti!
 * CrazyLemon prime sašo za lička
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> haha :D
<nafisa> kako ugotoviti, da človek laže, da športa ...
<CrazyLemon> ne lažem!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ko potem jamra, kako je v depresiji
<CrazyLemon> no
<nafisa> nisem o teb govorila
<CrazyLemon> če bi športal ne bi bil v depresiji :)
<nafisa> a se ne ti nekej full s kolesom okol goniš?
<tr43nd> depresija, kaj je to ?
<tr43nd> a to tist ko na ircu visis ?
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zakaj? a se ti zdim depresiven odkar ne gonim kolo??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Two primary chemicals involved in making exercise feel good are cortisol and endorphins.
<CrazyLemon> Cortisol is a hormone produced by the body under stress, such as anger, anxiety or fear, and it ultimately inflames and damages our organs. Exercise burns cortisol, and thereby makes us healthier and happier,
<nafisa> Å¡e za endorfin
<CrazyLemon> Endorphins are morphine-like hormone molecules that enter the brain's neurons and park on receptors that normally send pain-signaling molecules back to other parts of the brain. Some say endorphins are even more powerful and yield a more euphoric feeling than opiate drugs such as morphine and opium, which park on the same receptors when introduced to the body.
<CrazyLemon> torej.. če bi res športal ta tvoj človek..ne bi bil depresiven :)
<nafisa> saj sem rekla
<nafisa> sem mu napisala ...
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej sem Å¡e js reku!
<nafisa> nečesa pri tebi jaz ne razumem ... glede na to, da toliko športaš ... iz lastnih izkušenj vem, da šport preganja stres in depresijo ... pa mi nekako ne gre v glavo ...
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e neki bom reku!
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč! :)
<nafisa> to sem napisala
<nafisa> lepo spi, christooss
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> CrazyLemon,
<nafisa> :D
<tr43nd> noc
<nafisa> sori, kristus
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> a polžek je pa na faxu al kuko?
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-08
<nafisa> na, Å¡e kar naklada ...
<nafisa> laže da pes teče
<nafisa> ko*
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> nočk CrazyLemon
<sasa84> hvala :**
<sasa84> jaz grem pa tud pančat :D
<sasa84> čafčika ;)
<sasa84> nočkula :D
<tr43nd> noc
<nafisa> je že šla
<tr43nd> spat
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/P8Ca98oLKzk
<Pepelka> Andrej Sifrer - Lepa Dekleta Ljubijo Barabe      - YouTube
<zdobersek> ja dobro jutro, nafisa
<zdobersek> se ena rana ptica
<nafisa> oj, zdobersek
<nafisa> jah ... jst sem že dolgooo pokonc
<zdobersek> tak je prav!
<zdobersek> jst sem od sedmih, ker ne morem dlje spat
<zdobersek> takoj svetloba prbije v sobo
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> pri nas je ob petih že foter kavo kuhal
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> a doma si?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> čez 2 uri kosilo kuhat ...
<nafisa> pol pa na vlak
<zdobersek> s planine si, ne?
<nafisa> planine?
<zdobersek> pri sevnici?
<nafisa> bliz
<zdobersek> na ktero stran te bolj vlece, proti savi al kozjanskem?
<nafisa> proti sentjurju
<nafisa> saj sem na kozjanskem :)
<zdobersek> kje tocno? bolj proti dobju al lesicnem?
<nafisa> dobje
<zdobersek> ah
<zdobersek> familijo mam tam, v slivnici
<zdobersek> gorici pr slivnici
<nafisa> slivnica pri gorici
<nafisa> ah, obratn :D
<zdobersek> ne, gorica ... ja
<nafisa> to je šentjurska občina
<nafisa> js sem Å¡e v dobjanski
<zdobersek> uh, kr svojo obcino mate
<nafisa> ja
<andrejz> CrazyLemon,si tam?
<nafisa> ni ga
<nafisa> spi
<andrejz> sam si je kriv
<nafisa> a maš kako hudo bejbo zanj?
<nafisa> kr k men jo pošlji
<nafisa> ;)
<andrejz> ok :)
<andrejz> https://plus.google.com/b/101787694986103186362/101787694986103186362/posts
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+
<nafisa> mamo ze dodano ;)
<andrejz> nareidl sem osnutek Ubuntu strani na g+, samo rabim sliko z višjo ločljivostjo
<nafisa> https://www.ubuntu.si/img/logo.png
<nafisa> ta je premala?
<_slax0r_> daj cel logo, ne sam ikono
<_slax0r_> aja, hi btw
<lynxlynxlynx> izrež in vektoriziraj, pa bo šlo
<andrejz> ja malo je mejhna
<andrejz> ne morem dat cele ikone, ker mora bit kvadratek
<nafisa> oj _slax0r_
<_slax0r_> ja pa okrog napolniš z praznim prostorom da bo kvadratek
<andrejz> aja v gimpu bi jo lahko razširil
<andrejz> lol, "ne vprašuj" je en niz preveden
<nafisa> haha
<_slax0r_> če ti ne bo všeč vse skupaj z tekstom vred
<_slax0r_> pa vektoriziraj kot ti je napisal lynxlynxlynx
<_slax0r_> recimo z tem: http://inkscape.org/download/?lang=en
<Pepelka> Inkscape. Draw Freely.
<andrejz> evo a je boljš
<_slax0r_> ne vem če obstaja ubuntu package
<_slax0r_> to je že boljše ja kot pa tisti zamzek od prej :)
<nafisa> inkscape?
<_slax0r_> zmazek*
<nafisa> itak je za ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> sam inkscape je dovolj
<_slax0r_> ma ne vem, jaz sem slackware/rhel (ab)user
<_slax0r_> :P
<andrejz> mislim, da obstaja .deb paket tudi za inkscape
<andrejz> samo ne vem kako bi ga moj netbook prebavil
<nafisa> andrejz ... saj je v programskem srediscu
<andrejz> inkscape mislim da je celo preveden
<nafisa> mislim, da
<nafisa> kaj je paprika postala pekoca
<andrejz> ?
<nafisa> pa ista stebla, ko sem sladke paprike dol jemala mesec nazaj
<nafisa> ma, kuham, andrejz
<alyosha_sql> ma nafisa ne zna kuhat
<alyosha_sql> ne ji verjet
<alyosha_sql> so mi rekli
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, da ti naum ušesa populila
<zdobersek> to je moderna kuha, da mas se racunalnik zravn sebe :)
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ona utipka ja na youtube
<andrejz> nafisa je eko
<nafisa> če ne bi znala kuhat, me ne bi vabil na največje kulinarične dogodke v sloveniji ...
<alyosha_sql> how to make an egg
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> tako da Å¡uti
<andrejz> ona crysis zažene pa na grafi skuha južno :)
<alyosha_sql> hahaha nafisa kaki so ti to največji kulinarični dogodki u sloveniji
<alyosha_sql> hahahaa
<nafisa> ti meni napišem?
<alyosha_sql> ta nafisa res
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> :)
<alyosha_sql> kaj če mi meni...kasni so ti to dogodki mene zanima
<alyosha_sql> aveš
<zdobersek> ubuntu release party
<zdobersek> k pol pice narocijo :)
<alyosha_sql> to ko kostanje pečete u LJ to meni ni lih nek kulinaričen dogodek
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<nafisa> to bo za martinovo soboto
<nafisa> Domača šunka s hrenom
<nafisa> nadevana jajčka
<nafisa> Ješprenj,
<nafisa> domača račka,
<nafisa> polnjena gos,
<nafisa> mlinci,
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ojla!
<alyosha_sql> al pa to ja:D
<nafisa> dušeno rdeče zelje,
<nafisa> matevž,
<nafisa> ocvirki,
<zdobersek> Zdravo Emmanuel_Chanel
<nafisa> krompirjevi Å¡truklji,
<nafisa> Jabolčna pita
<nafisa> itd
<alyosha_sql> s kje to kopiraš iz wikipedije?:p
<zdobersek> iz highclasskosila.si
<nafisa> Domač kruh
<alyosha_sql> pf nism kar tako
<nafisa> čebulni, teranov, s pršutom, orehov, itd
<nafisa> tartufi z istskimi fuži
<nafisa> čičerika v juhi
<nafisa> pedoći na vse sorte načinov
<nafisa> bela buzara, rdeča buzara, na žaru, itd
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> testenine z morskimi sadeži
<nafisa> kapesante
<nafisa> golaž z polento
<nafisa> losos po mediteransko z rožmarinom
<nafisa> dušena zelenjava
<nafisa> bučni zavitek z orehi
<zdobersek> ok, testenine z morskimi sadezi!
<alyosha_sql> tartufi z istrskimi fu
<alyosha_sql> ži?
<alyosha_sql> kašni so še fuži če ne istrski?:p
<nafisa> ja, kdo zdaj nima pojma o kulinariki, a?
<alyosha_sql> TI!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<andrejz> nafisa pridem na kosilo enkrat :)
<andrejz> enkrat bi lahko imeli ubuntu urice pri nafisi
<nafisa> andrejz, na koznajsko bi se dalo ...
<andrejz> ona skuha mi prnesemo pijačp
<alyosha_sql> ma to ona naroči pri halo jurmanu:D
<nafisa> tuki v LJ pa nimam pečice
<nafisa> niti strojev ...
<nafisa> pa nimam placa
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, na ignore te bom dala
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem Å¡e vedno nii povedala kaj in zakaj in kje je ta meni
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ne no
<nafisa> oj, Emmanuel_Chanel
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> alyosha_sql!*@* added to ignore list.
<nafisa> tko
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> nisem pri volji, da bi me kdo zajebaval
<alyosha> dej no
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha!*@* added to ignore list.
<SueShef> nafisiii noo
<SueShef> :D
<SueShef> zdj gleda kak obi me ignorala
<SueShef> pa ne gre al kaj:p
<SueShef> ti pomagam....hint: "id"
<SueShef> :D
<andrejz> no no
<SueShef> hint2: "static IP"
<SueShef> :D
<andrejz> ne nafise zajebavat
<SueShef> sj en
<SueShef> ona se neki uzalu tu
<SueShef> ker ji pač ne verjamem da bo to delala za kosilo
<SueShef> :D
<SueShef> baje da smo usi upravičeni do svojega mnenja!:DD
<nafisa> moje kosilo bo danes domači špageti
<nafisa> pa mesnozelenjavna omaka
<nafisa> porova juha
<SueShef> a sladice pa nič alkaj
<SueShef> kašno je to kosillo
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> preveč si vajen na bone jest
<SueShef> sem se kr navadu ja:D
<SueShef> prejsnji mesec sem use porabu:D
<andrejz> vpraš jo še za meni brez glutena :P
<SueShef> samo res
<SueShef> :D
<SueShef> nafisiiiii
<SueShef> :D
<SueShef> dej no dej
<SueShef> ne se razburjat
<SueShef> :D
<SueShef> boš dobila gube aveš
<SueShef> in to je no good
<nafisa> andrejz, chilli con carne je zelo znan po tem ... da je brez glutena
<nafisa> pa bikcevi zrezki v lastni omaki
<andrejz> njami
<nafisa> z rizem
<andrejz> čili con carne +1
<nafisa> tut bikcevi zrezki so njama njama
<andrejz> kok sem jaz tega pojedel v mehiki :)
<nafisa> biliv mi
<nafisa> potem kaki paprikaši ...
<andrejz> za bikca je verjetno od starosti odvisno
<nafisa> pa zrezki v gobovi omaki ... ni važno, kaki ... svinjski, telečji, puranji ...
<nafisa> ja, mi mamo tukej ponavad full mlade bikce
<nafisa> meso se kar stali v ustih
<nafisa> potem pečena jagnjetina z dušeno zelenjavo pa pire krompirjem ...
<nafisa> to je vse brez glutena
<andrejz> enkrat se bova z brigito na kosilo pobavila, če boš tako nadaljevala :)
<nafisa> vem, ker ima sestrična celiakijo ...
<nafisa> pa ko za njih tud skuham, če kdaj pridejo
<andrejz> uf jeba
<nafisa> samo to pri starših bolj kuham ...
<nafisa> za v LJ si ponavad skuham ... al pa skuham napol ... pol pa zapakiram v vrečke pa kozarce ...
<nafisa> pa samo dokončam ...
<nafisa> al pa odtalim pa pogrejem ...
<SueShef> mmmmhhmmmmmm:D
<SueShef> kako je ze
<andrejz> jaz pa zdaj ko si sam kuham odkrivam prednosti hitre priprave
<SueShef> in potem svizec cokolado zavije v folijo
<SueShef> :DD
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> no, vidiš ...
<nafisa> 1x skuhaš
<nafisa> pa si zapakiraš v male porcije ...
<nafisa> pa zamrzneš ...
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa ne ješ tolk kompliciranih stvari :)
<nafisa> al pa v kozarce ... kot bi "vložil" ...
<nafisa> in imaš super kosilo pol ...
<nafisa> pa skuhaš 2x na teden ...
<nafisa> v soboto pa v nedeljo ...
<nafisa> pa imaš za cel teden
<nafisa> ej, _slax0r_ ... dej še kle kej napiš ;)
<_slax0r_> uhm
<_slax0r_> rad vas mam?
<nafisa> hehehe
<nafisa> jst mam tut tebe ;)
<_slax0r_> kako lepo
<_slax0r_> :)
<zdobersek> LIEEEES
<andrejz> https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/11/prevajalci-sprasujemo-katere-programe-uporabljate/
<nafisa> zdobersek, saj mam tebe tut rada
<zdobersek> STILL LIIEEES
<zdobersek> andrejz: Č -> C :/
<zdobersek> bom danes pogledu pa nek grd hack ustavru
<zdobersek> ustvaru*
<zdobersek> nic, kasnej!
 * zdobersek off
<nafisa> kaj se kregate o nekih č-jih?
<lynxlynxlynx> niso delujoci
<nafisa> kje niso delujoči?
<nafisa> zakuga za boga jst vsepovsod č-je videm?
<_slax0r_> ker me mas rada :P
<lynxlynxlynx> al na forumu al na strani
<lynxlynxlynx> glej včerišnji log za detajle
<nafisa> ej, na forumu vsepovsod vidim č-je
<lynxlynxlynx> it's complicated
<nafisa> a je možno, da nimajo nastavljeno na UTF8?
<lynxlynxlynx> it's complicated
<andrejz> uf, sploh nisem opazil, da je že nekdo drug naredil ubuntu slovenija stran
<andrejz> verjetno dražen
<andrejz> bom jaz svojo kar pobrisal, da ne bo zmede
<nafisa> tan ta ran tan tan
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> nafisa, joksimović? :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql nism dobu nobenga maila
<nafisa> kovi joksimović?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zakaj ne gledaš g+ ?? :)
<andrejz> saj gledam
<nafisa> ja, andrejz ... delček kosila je objavljenega :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšn filmčk bi ti rad d posnamem? :P (poleg porno)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, dobro bi bilo narediti neko stran z opisom projekta za te video posnetke
<andrejz> podobno kot je za ubntu urice
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če bi gledal bi vidu da je bila že včeraj narejena stran! :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah karkoli hočeš :)
<andrejz> saj sem videl, samo prepozno
<CrazyLemon>  we are already working on multi-admin support, ownership transfer and page analytics.
<CrazyLemon> sej te bom dodall andrejz ..sam da naredijo do konca
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> al je tko neučakan... :)
<CrazyLemon> kr tri japonca sta naročena na ubuntu slovenija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> se ne mudi
<andrejz> tri japonca, a ? :P
<sasa84> nafisa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpigAsABTzg
<Pepelka> Željko Joksimović - Tanana      - YouTube
<sasa84> andrejz, LOL :D
<sasa84> pol pa ved kolk jih je :P
<andrejz> hm, razmišljam, da bi prevajalsko stran iz wikija premaknil na ubuntu.si. Kaj menite?
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti :)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon za tele videoposntke bi bilo dobro naredit neko stran z opisom, pa mogoče linki do vseh videov
<CrazyLemon> ja andrejz ..sm prebral že prej!
<CrazyLemon> brez skrbi..ne ignoriram te :D
<andrejz> kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek-a maš kle..in ga komot lahk mal zaposliš
<nafisa> sasa84, preveč mi procesor pali, da bi lahko še flash gonila
<andrejz> nafisa i know how you feel
<nafisa> pač minič ... kaj nej ...
<CrazyLemon> i dont! :>
<nafisa> ti se pa ne važi, da maš bolši komp
<CrazyLemon> važim se da premislim preden kaj kupim..nič druzga :)
<nafisa> ja, ti ko maš keš
<lynxlynxlynx> vklop si webm, precej filmčkov majo že v tem
<CrazyLemon> nafisa če bi mel keš..pol ne bi mislu :D
<andrejz> dražen temu se pa reče razvoj tehnologije
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kaj je webm?
<andrejz> ko bom jaz novga mel, bo tud hitrejši kot ta
<lynxlynxlynx> na youtube lahko gledaš filme brez flasha
<nafisa> waw
<lynxlynxlynx> en nov format za video, ki je podprt v html5
<lynxlynxlynx> &webm=1 dej na konc urlja
<lynxlynxlynx> vmesnik je drugačen, tako da hitro vidiš, če je flash al html
<CrazyLemon> pejt na youtube.com/beta in ga tam omogočiš/onemogočiš
<sasa84> andrejM je 1x mel en tutorial na forumu za skenslat flash..pa kaj inštalirat in tko
<lynxlynxlynx> skenslat ni problem
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj opera podpira on-demand plugin loading
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ni bil tist christooss ? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> se mi lepo noben flash ne začne sam vrtet, kar je še posebej kul pri najbolj tečnih oglasih
<sasa84> joj, ne vem...jst mam andreja v glav :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mmhmmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a sem se razkrila? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 big time :>
<sasa84> jah... sam ne okol govort :P
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, youtube.com/beta je en uporabnik?
<lynxlynxlynx> fixed
<CrazyLemon> nafisa http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Pepelka> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself
<nafisa> ja, dela ...
<nafisa> samo slika je slabša
<nafisa> pa manj procesor melje
<andrejz> yup, to je webm :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, hvala
<nafisa> za musko poslušat je ok :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zahvali se lynxlynxlynx :)
<nafisa> sem se mu
<nafisa> na privat
<nafisa> kjer mi je razlagal
<sasa84> na privat ^^
<nafisa> ja kaj?
<CrazyLemon> a tko..saša ma andreja v glavi..ti z lynxom na privat
<lynxlynxlynx> :P & čudno, jaz nisem opazil nižje kvalitete
<CrazyLemon> js pa osamljen!!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<nafisa> a Å¡e tebe na privat kliknem?
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk te kliknem ;)
<nafisa> ok, kaj se pa pol pritožuješ?
<sasa84> bova Å¡e midva mal privatkala :P
<CrazyLemon> ne..nočem zdej nobene
<nafisa> upaš, da te bo sasa84 kliknla?
<andrejz> saj je prav
<CrazyLemon> zdj se bom z Emmanuelom menu!
<andrejz> naj se menjo s fanti
<andrejz> rabmo nove ubuntu uporabnike :P
<nafisa> hehe
<sasa84> mene ubuntulog pa sploh ne Å¡ljivi :(
<nafisa> jst sem jih tok na ubuntu spravila ...
<nafisa> sasa84, pa kako te Å¡ljivi
<nafisa> pejd na loge pogledat :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon pol se pa čudiš zakaj ne veš stvari
<sasa84> joj nafisa zdj pa vidm d si vse zapomn kar rečm :P
<alyosha_sql> pa verjetno sploh nis naročen na novice
<alyosha_sql> ane
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma o čem ti govoriš človek
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ti si car!
<CrazyLemon> danes sploh ni predavanj :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> pa vaje
<alyosha_sql> Å¡emso
<alyosha_sql> vaje
<nafisa> alyosha_sql-a mam na ignore :)))
<sasa84> zkaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> in kje je bilo obvestilo za vaje alyosha_sql
<BolsiKuharKoNafi> samo ta nafisa je pa huda
<BolsiKuharKoNafi> zna dat na igrnore:D
<sasa84> lol
<BolsiKuharKoNafi> CrazyLemon na mailu ane na mailu
<CrazyLemon> BolsiKuharKoNafisaNestojStreljat       streljaš človek
<BolsiKuharKoNafi> dj t ifowardiram Å¡ime
<BolsiKuharKoNafi> ker teb ni nč jasn
<CrazyLemon> BolsiKuharKoFafa    ajde dej
<nafisa> ko fafa :D
<nafisa> joško pa fafa :D
<andrejz> se pravi medtem ko fafa je boljši kuhar ? :P
<BolsiKuharKoNafi> oz tko je bolj pravilno
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> tko
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> :D
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> mm
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> CrazyLemon
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> kako se kluče uni naš
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> jaro
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> ki nas ma vaje
<CrazyLemon> damjan
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> aja vrenčur al neki
<CrazyLemon> jes jes
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> pol pa ni blo za nas obvestilo ane:D
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> se opravičavam
<sasa84> LOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> misliš?? :>
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> moćno
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> :D
<CrazyLemon> e mona ena :)
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> ti si mona mona
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> mona
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> :D
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> če tipi
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> posiljajo kr usepowrek
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> in jz nevem kdo nas ma kaj
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> jaz samo predmet gledam
<CrazyLemon> in ti hud kot si..bereš vse povprek :))
<sasa84> nafisaNeZnaKuhat, grozn a ne... nam tud kej tazag pošiljajo :P
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZuhmX_2D24&feature=player_detailpage
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> pa vidu sem da je obvestilo za diskretne
<Pepelka> Kingston - hotel modro nebo      - YouTube
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> prebrao
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> in to je to
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> in ni mi blo jasno kaj ga muči
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> a sploh ni naš vaditelj
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> c c
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> uglavnem
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> ja
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> sasa84 povej jim povej
<sasa84> vaditelj :D
<sasa84> a se učite tud plavanja? :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisaNeZnaKuhatNaga če bi prebral bi vidu da tip govori o predavanju :)
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> sasa84 ne ne samo the osovnih stvari
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> hoja
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> hitra hoja
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> tek so rekli da bomo Å¡e vidli
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> če bo ql
<sasa84> :))
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> CrazyLemon pa sj to predavanje vaje to je use isto sranje
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> :D
<sasa84> pol je pa CrazyLemon res g33k, ker kolo fura :D
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> uff
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> CrazyLemon je drugi letnik
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> to ne velja
<sasa84> aja...pol pa
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> tut mi bomo enkrat
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> :D
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> eee ja niso lahke niso lahke
<nafisa> fak, šef je tupav ... "mojči mojči a si v šiški?" ... a pred 5im minutam sem mu poslala sms, da sem doma, da me pred četrto ne bo tam :S
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> eni so pa res tupavi ej
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> c c
<nafisa> muahahahahaha
<nafisa> zdej pa se probi zmuznt mojmu ignoru :D
<nafisaNeZnaKuhat> lol
<nafisaNeVe> cc
<nafisaNeVe> :D
<nafisaNeVe> nafisa a bo
<nafisaNeVe> :D
<nafisaNeVe> lej jo ko se dela da ignore deluje
<nafisaNeVe> ta nafisa
<nafisaNeVe> res
<nafisaNeVe> :D
<nafisaNeVe> dosti igračkanja me must go
<nafisaNeVe> ugalvnem nafisa ne bo Å¡lo:)
<nafisa> rit!
<CrazyLemon> js ne razumem te uploaderje.. kao 480p release
<CrazyLemon> in nato je resolucija filma 720x304
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je 480p?!?!
<lynxlynxlynx> p=1,5
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče umetno povečano
<sasa84> zdj sm pa stuškana, tko d lohk posnamem filmčk :P
<lynxlynxlynx> uuu
<tr43nd> veliko uspeha
<lynxlynxlynx> sm mislu, da ubuntu snemate, ne pa sebe :P
<tr43nd> sasa pa nafisa bojo mnda kr sebe posnele
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> kwa spet mene obirate?
<tr43nd> :)
<duskala> lep pozdrav vsem :)
<nafisa> oj, duskala
<nafisa> nič, jst pa grem
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> mogoče se kaj iz vlaka javim
<tr43nd> duskala lp
<nafisa> :* vsem
<nafisa> papapapapapapapapapapapapapapa
<tr43nd> nafi fajn bodi
<duskala> bok
<duskala> kaj mate ze vsi novi ubuntu al se kdo vztraja na kakem starem :)
<tr43nd> 10.10
<duskala> sam nism mogu verjet ko sm probal tusmobil broadband sm mel poln signal na 10.04 na 11.04 al 11.10 pa dve crtice
<andrejz> mogoče je gonilnik kaj drugačen
<duskala> verjetno
<andrejz> jaz mam 11.10, punca je na 10.10, družinski komp pa na 10.04 :)
<lynxlynxlynx> n/a
<duskala> jaz mam tud studio 11.10
<duskala> in na laptopu 11.10 navadnega
<sasa84> andrejz, kovačeva kobila bos? Punca na starem ubuntu? ccc
<duskala> kolega me je vcer klical da nu noce mastit neke starejse verzije ko je novi ubuntu gor .. sam cudno verjetno je cd enota kriva da slabo bere sej ne vem
<duskala> namestit
<andrejz> to ne bi smelo povzročat težav
<duskala> sej
<andrejz> ubuntuju je vseeeno kaj je že na disku
<duskala> sej tko sm si jst predstavlju
<andrejz>  itak s CD-ja bootneš tako da ne bi smelo bit težav
<duskala> sej
<duskala> zjeban cd ma sigurno
<duskala> mislis al plosca al enota
<duskala> m
<andrejz> naj proba Å¡e z USB
<andrejz> al pa je z ISO-tom kaj narobe
<duskala> sej to bi blo najenostavneje
<andrejz> včasih je napaka pri prenosu
<duskala> to vem ja
<andrejz> če useb ne bo delal potem naj še enkrat ISO dol potegne
<andrejz> če pa še to ne dela, naj pa na ubuntu urice prinese pa bodo tam geeki rešil :)
<duskala> sej ga bom poklical da vidim kaj dogaja :)
<duskala> hehe idealno :)
<andrejz> duskala novemberske urice naj bi bile med 22 pa 27.11.
<andrejz> če lahko v svoji okolici zbereš zanesenjake pa se za en prostor, datum in uro v tem tednu  zmente
<andrejz> zdaj mislimo malo bolj na veliko promovirat, da bi več ljudi prišlo
<andrejz> oziroma vsaj vedelo zanje
<duskala> jaz ne delam vec tam en tedn
<duskala> sam mislim da se bi prostor dal dobit
<duskala> sam ni blo nekega zanimanja
<duskala> treba bi prav dan pa uro met da se bi folk odlocu
<andrejz> ja samo kater, to je vprašanje
<duskala> sej mogoc kak petek al sobota
<andrejz> ja to je možnost
<duskala> pa ce racunam da sm neki ze govoru z gimnazijci iz crnomlja bi pol treba verjetno ne tko pozno
<andrejz> saj pol maš celo bando, če mal pol gimnazije :)
<duskala> sej hehe to bi znalo se zgodit :)
<andrejz> določen je samo teden izključno s tem namenom, da vse ubuntu urice hkrati oglašujemo
<andrejz> vse ostalo je popolnoma poljubno
<duskala> kul
<andrejz> saj maš novico na ubuntu.si
<duskala> bom jst mal preveru pa probu dogovor se 1x za prostor in obvestu njihovega profesorja
<andrejz> https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/11/novembrske-ubuntu-urice/
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> če bi se dalo do vikenda, da potem lahko folk že 1 teden prej obvestimo
<andrejz> pa pošljemo na lugos, pipi in druge dopisne sezname
<duskala> bom bom
<duskala> sej dans je torek se je neki dn casa
<andrejz> ja je še čas
<andrejz> samo povem česa si želimo:)
<yang> a lahko kdo skrajsa prosim link na bit.ly za "steidel porenta dobro in zlo", hvala
<LorD_DDooM> zakaj mi danes že cel dan za ubuntu.si javlja https error "ssl_error_bad_cert_domain"?
<CrazyLemon> update your browser!
<LorD_DDooM> firefox --version
<LorD_DDooM> Mozilla Firefox 7.0.1
<CrazyLemon> change your browser!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<yang> lemon, mi lahko prosim skrajsas link
<CrazyLemon> lol? :)
<yang> ce vtipkas tisto v google dobis cel link, jaz pa rabim skrajsanega
<CrazyLemon> tist kaj ?
<yang> a lahko kdo skrajsa prosim link na bit.ly za "steidel porenta dobro in zlo", hvala
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> http://bit.ly/s557jY
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you
<CrazyLemon> tole bi rad ?
<yang> mater tale android
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql 17:30 je odgovor na tvoje vprašanje
<alyosha_sql> se mi je zdelo ane
<alyosha_sql> sam nisem bil sigurn
<alyosha_sql> lol kaj nafisa se je uzalla pa se je disconectala?:D
<yang> lemon na ljubljanskigrad.si je link ki bi ga rad krajsal
<CrazyLemon> yang kateri link
<yang> ljg.si/steidl porenta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ljubljanskigrad.si/dogodki/10-11/christoph-steidel-porenta-dobro-in-zlo/
<Pepelka> Christoph Steidel Porenta: Dobro in zlo
<CrazyLemon> ?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ga rad skrajšal
<CrazyLemon> sej so vsi tako dolgi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ljubljanskigrad.si/dogodki/11-11/tradicionalno-mestno-martinovanje-na-ljubljanskem-gradu/
<Pepelka> Tradicionalno mestno Martinovanje na Ljubljanskem gradu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ker go moram v mail pretipkat na androidu
<CrazyLemon> yang http://skrci.me/steidel
<Pepelka> Christoph Steidel Porenta: Dobro in zlo
<yang> hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql je Å¡la na vlak
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon la
<alyosha_sql> žeš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jo maš skrito u rokavu
<alyosha_sql> priznaj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek1> :/
<zdobersek1> fucking mleko
<zdobersek1> spet je skiperl
<zdobersek1> skipel*
<alyosha_sql> na majhnem ognju!
<tr43nd> lol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> nesmeš hitet:D
<alyosha_sql> in pa zakaj sploh vreš mleko?
<alyosha_sql> že dooolgo nisem nič takega delal da bi mleko vrel:)
<alyosha_sql> to je blo popularno učasih ko je blo mleko u unih vrečkah:D pa si ga mogu prekuhat:D
<alyosha_sql> una je tudi bla huda ja...mleko u vrečki.D
<CrazyLemon> ne piješ valda hladn kakav
<alyosha_sql> seveda da ga:D
<alyosha_sql> če pa
<alyosha_sql> že toplega pa segreješ
<alyosha_sql> ne zavreš?
<alyosha_sql> meni je mrzlo mleko neprimerljivo bolše od toplega
<alyosha_sql> praw uno mrzlo iz hladilnika
<alyosha_sql> da bolijo zobi
<alyosha_sql> uf
<alyosha_sql> in napolitanke
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ni da ni
<zdobersek1> ja, to je res dobro mleko
<zdobersek1> ce te bolijo zobi, ko ga pijes
<alyosha_sql> tolko mrzlo da je:D
<nafi2> ajm hir
<yang> jst grejem mleko v mikri in ima nek senzor za vrenje, nikol ne gre cez
<lynxlynxlynx> bljak
<nafi2> spet hrana :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tle se strinjam z alyosho, da je boljse hladno
<nafi2> mikrovalovna ni ok :)
<yang> v piskru se mi zmer zazge
<nafi2> yang ... kaj s pa tko nerodn?
<alyosha_sql> se zlo rado zazge ja:D samo če si potrpezljiv pa na majhnem ognji pa malo mešaš
<alyosha_sql> pa je wl
<alyosha_sql> ql
<alyosha_sql> se niti ne zazge niti ne skipi:D
<alyosha_sql> samo moraš met čas za take fore:D
<yang> ja mors mal zmocit posodo
<nafi2> z mlacno vodo :D
<yang> pa skoz mors zravn stat
<nafi2> ja, dokler ne zavre ... ni treba :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> a vi to resno
<CrazyLemon> daš mleko na ploščo..počakaš 90sekund
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon reši to tako da gre u kafano na kakav
<yang> pa tega iz tetrapaka ne rabis niti zavret lahk ga pogrejes
<CrazyLemon> ugasneš
<CrazyLemon> IN TO JE TO
<alyosha_sql> in ne rabi mleka gret:D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa neko vodo in ne vem kaj
<nafi2> CrazyLemon ... ni ravno losos na mediteranski nacin z rozmarinom ... ma ok :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<CrazyLemon> nafi2 zakaj si taka
 * CrazyLemon lačen
<nafi2> CrazyLemon, mi mamo doma domace mleko
<yang> mi mamo pa mlekomat na pumpi
<alyosha_sql> mi mamo pa trgovino
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafi2> ajoj, bogi ... bi te prej povabla na kosilo, sam si predalec
<alyosha_sql> smo tok moderni
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo mleko iz tuša
<CrazyLemon> alpsko mleko
<CrazyLemon> mercator mleko
<CrazyLemon> lidl mleko
<alyosha_sql> povej povej CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e mlekomat!
<nafi2> fuj
<alyosha_sql> mi smo u mestu mi lahko
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafi2> tetrapak
<LorD_DDooM> V šalčko vliješ pol deci mleka, segreješ v mikrovalovki, dodaš kakav in premešaš, priliješ 2 deci mrzlega mleka - > problem solved.
<nafi2> bljak
<alyosha_sql> kako se ta nafisa dela ej
<alyosha_sql> pol pa pije u barih
<alyosha_sql> kavo z mlekom iz tetrapak
<alyosha_sql> pa je ful dobra
<alyosha_sql> !ne reči da ne piješ kave
<alyosha_sql> ker vsi vemo da jo
<nafi2> o, marija ... kera gutva ... zdele jih bo cela horda na vlak prsla
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kdaj bova mela ubuntu urice??
<CrazyLemon> da andrejz ne bo spet težil
<nafi2> sploh ne pijem kave
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ko dobim Å¡tipendijo:D da lahko odigramo en bowling:D
<nafi2> kaj sele z mlekom
<alyosha_sql> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql a spet bi rad zgubu ??
<alyosha_sql> pff
<alyosha_sql> kao da se zgubu al kaj
<alyosha_sql> nestoj dj
<alyosha_sql> da ne povem tu usem
<alyosha_sql> kako je blo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql od 22-27.11 so ubuntu urice
<yang> alyosha, kaj kej polsestra pocne, je ze nasla zenina?
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<yang> nafisa mas ti internet unlimited od mobitela  kok placas
<nafisa> ne, yang ... 100 MB ... itak dzabest
<yang> a
<alyosha_sql> yang katera?:D
<yang> pa sam tok mal porabis hm
<alyosha_sql> ena ja
<alyosha_sql> druga pa ne Å¡e:D
<nafisa> drugace je pa mobitelov unlimited 29 € na mesec
<nafisa> yang, ene 60-80 na mesec porabim
<zdobersek1> wtf
<zdobersek1> jst placujem dzabest 29€
<zdobersek1> vsaj oktober je bil tolk
<nafisa> ker uporabljam samo na telefonu ... pa ce je kak wifi bliz, pol pa wifi guram
<tr43nd> js mam mobitelov unlimited 29
<zdobersek1> nc, picim na faks.
<nafisa> zdobersek1 ... ze kaj prekoracis
<nafisa> lepo se mej na faxu :)
<yang> a tale 29 unlimited ma tud minute, sam to je studentdki itak paket
<alyosha_sql> nafisa sam osi huda..placujes 60 . 80€ podatkov a za 12€ maš neomejeno?
<zdobersek1> na faks se ne hodi zato, da bi se lepo mel :/
<yang> t2 ma data unlimited za 10 eur
<nafisa> placujem 100 MB prenosa podatkov, 1000 minut v mobitelovo omrezje pa 200 v ostala omrezja
<yang> ampak na podezelju ne lovi
<nafisa> to znasa 19 €
<nafisa> yang ... niti na robu LJ ne lovi
<nafisa> kaj mi potem to rabi ...
<nafisa> za v studentski dom mi je bil ok ...
<nafisa> je bil dober in download in upload
<yang> tusmobil ma za 30 eur se mi zdi data unlimited
<nafisa> dokler niso neta napeljali
<alyosha_sql> simobil ma po novem na bilokaterem paketu mobilnega interneta neomejeno...samo prenos se ti upočasni po količini ki maš zakupljeno
<yang> to se verjetno najbolj izplaca
<alyosha_sql> yang jz mam tusmobil 20€ narocnina in je unlimitet net
<alyosha_sql> unlimited sms/mms znotral in 400min v ostale
<nafisa> men se paket, ki ga imam, cist splaca
<alyosha_sql> kr uredu deal
<andrejz> men tud
<andrejz> alyosha_sql, CrazyLemon, zmenta se za datum/uro
<nafisa> simobil gor pri starsih sploh ne lovi
<alyosha_sql> andrejz kateri dan j eze?
<alyosha_sql> 22.-27
<alyosha_sql> kdaj majo ostali?
<tr43nd> pri simobilu se upočasni na 64kbit/s
<nafisa> za LJ se cakamo
<andrejz> ni Å¡e datumov
<yang> bom jst pomoje na tusmobil sel, ker t2 ma sekundni interval za klice
<nafisa> ce bo v tem casu predavanje pred borzo al ne
<andrejz> duskala bo mel najbrž v petek
<alyosha_sql> tr43nd samo sj itak še ko ti ne upočasnijo ne dela tolko:D
<alyosha_sql> razen u centrih
<tr43nd> pri mobitelu se upočasni na 386kbit/s
<nafisa> saj to ni slab prenos ...
<nafisa> tko k mamo siol doma
<tr43nd> to pr mobitelu je ok
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem tušmobilec zakon:D neomejeno po 2gb ti znižajo hitrost na 128 mislim da
<yang> aha
<yang> kul
<alyosha_sql> itak pa ne pobiram torentov z telefonom
<alyosha_sql> tko da 2gb nevem kako bi naredu
<yang> jah ce slikas
<nafisa> kdo je pa rekel, da je mobilni net samo za na telefon???
<yang> pa mas ftp upload
<yang> pol hitr nanese
<tr43nd> js ne
<alyosha_sql> nevem kje je ona vidla da je samo za telefon
<alyosha_sql> malček halucinira
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> jst imam usb modem ... pa dam sim noter ... pa lepo v komp ...
<tr43nd> js tut
<alyosha_sql> jz mam pa hotspot na telefonu pa mi wifi oddaja
<alyosha_sql> ja
<alyosha_sql> jz se mbolj hud
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> ma, ti si tecen dons
<yang> men je vazn da se ne zgodi to da bi me jajcal za dodaten promet da bi posebi placval
<alyosha_sql> yang zdj je kolegica plačala 750€ :DD
<alyosha_sql> nafisa that's my thing
<nafisa> ah, jst nikol dodatno ne placujem
<tr43nd> <yang> ker phone imas?
<yang> samsung i5700
<tr43nd> android?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> spica :D
<nafisa> js mam pa sam moje lubice :D
<nafisa> madonis, ker signal ...
<tr43nd> <yang> 3G_Watchdog poznas?
<yang> ne
<nafi2> bwah
<nafi2> ker signal
<tr43nd> to je za kontrolo prometa, da ne prekoracis limita podatkov
<nafi2> ah, ce se 5 MB nisem porabla ta mesec
<nafi2> vozim se po takih kotih, ko ni segnala
<nafi2> signama*
<CrazyLemon> sej pri mobitelu itak lahko naštimaš da te obvestijo ko dosežeš 95% porabe :)
<nafi2> bah
<yang> nafisa ce samo na irc hodis, pol 100mb ne porabis hitro
<nafi2> signala ####
<andrejz> to tako kot moja punca :)
<nafi2> js mam na 90 % nastelano
<andrejz> je poslušala radio na mobitelu medtem ko je nekaj pekla
<andrejz> pa je pozabila, da ma wireless izklopljen, pa so podatki Å¡li
<CrazyLemon> andrejz tvoja punca je fenomen..kdo pa posluša radio na mobitelu medtem k pečeš?!?! :)
<CrazyLemon> zato se pa kupi tablica! :p
<andrejz> ko je pa ta opomnik dobila je šla pa ravno nekam dol in ni slišala
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ta je pa res čudna
<andrejz> ko da rabiš 10 inč, da muzko poslušaš
<andrejz> ajde rekel bi za filme gledat to ja
<yang> najbolje je unlimited paket, pa se ne zivcirad
<andrejz> ampak za radiio
<andrejz> jaz mam giga pri tušmobilu, nikol še nisem bli prišel
<andrejz> največ je blo 350 mega
<yang> mas tut backround aplikacijee lahko k se android povexuje
<yang> pa morda se ves ne kaj kuri promet
<andrejz> saj je vseeno
<andrejz> dokler mam jaz max 350 mega, omejitev je pa 1 giga mi je vseeno kaj kuri
<nafi2> hehe
<andrejz> je mel pa kolega nekaj za novice al ne vem kaj (na win mobile) mu je v eni noči 8 mega preneslo, ni mel zaklipljeno in je blo ene 5 € doplačila
<tr43nd> js imam mobitel unlimited za 29e, po prenesenih 20 gb se prenos (hitrost) upocasni na 46Kbajtov, se se da vedno fajn brskat
<andrejz> pa jaz z mobitelom srfam pa kakšen mail pa to
<andrejz> ne uporabljam za teethering
<andrejz> in pol ne porabiš nnikol
<tr43nd> js mam to na kompu, desktop
<andrejz> to je drugo valda
<nafi2> jst mam na telefonu maile ... pa irc ... pa ebuddy ...
<tr43nd> jp
<nafi2> pa fb
<nafi2> pa twitter
<nafi2> pa g+
<alyosha_sql> brez FB pa ne!
<tr43nd> na phonu mam sam 10 mega
<andrejz> jaz uporabljam teethering kadar grem k zdravniku pa čakam :)
<tr43nd> to mam sam za skype
<nafi2> aja, saj skype mam tut na telefonu ... sam ga ne laufam
<tr43nd> js ga vcasih
<nafi2> ce pa ze ... pa bol tko ... na 3G samo textovno ... klici pa samo na wifi
<nafi2> u, vlak je ze tu
<nafi2> pol pa sama ostanem kle
<nafi2> a bi se kdo rad carlo cox pa asio de ville od zadej? :D
<andrejz> ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nafisa ma spet svoje pornografske minute :)
<alyosha_sql> ma de ville je ko en tranzvestit
<alyosha_sql> carla ni loša ampak ni neki waw
<alyosha_sql> najbolša je una ko so 3 skupaj:D
<andrejz> iščem ideje - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracketing
<Pepelka> Bracketing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nafi3> CrazyLemon, nimam jih jst
<nafi3> moj jih ma
<CrazyLemon> nafi3 a alyosha_sql je tvoj?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafi3> ne
<nafi3> od kod njemu cox-ova?
<nafi3> al pa de ville-ova?
<nafi3> alyosha_sql pojma nima o dobrih pornjakinjah
<alyosha_sql> sanja se mu ne
<CrazyLemon> andrejz js to razumem kot zaporedno slikanje..torej več slik v delčku sekunde
<andrejz> nope
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ne
<andrejz> to je da pofotkaš fotko z osvetlitvijo 1
<alyosha_sql> več slik iste stvari iz istega plozaja
<andrejz> pa pol z osvetlitvijo 2
<andrejz> pa s 3
<alyosha_sql> ampak z drugačnimi nastavitvami
<andrejz> pa s 4
<alyosha_sql> andrejz samo osvetlitev
<alyosha_sql> al nasplošno
<alyosha_sql> nastavitve
<andrejz> karkoli
<andrejz> ponavadi je osvetlitev
<alyosha_sql> ja ja
<andrejz> no mene zanima kako se eni od teh slikic reče
<alyosha_sql> hm
<alyosha_sql> slika
<alyosha_sql> :p
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> In photography, bracketing is the general technique of taking several shots of the same subject using different or  the same camera settings.
<alyosha_sql> no
<alyosha_sql> to smo ti povedali zdj
<CrazyLemon> torej..zaporedno slikanje
<CrazyLemon> pika konc mark it as solved
<alyosha_sql> ja ma ne v delčku sekunde
<CrazyLemon> next!
<alyosha_sql> tk okot si ti reku
<alyosha_sql> lopove
<alyosha_sql> zaporedno slikanje z različnimi nastavitvami
<alyosha_sql> to bi blo najbolj simple razlaga
<CrazyLemon> ampak NISO RAZLIČNE NASTAVITVE
<CrazyLemon> lahko so iste!
<alyosha_sql> ne
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> In photography, bracketing is the general technique of taking several shots of the same subject using different or  the same camera settings.
<CrazyLemon> OR THE SAME CAMERA SETTINGS
<alyosha_sql> OR
<CrazyLemon> ja..OR
<alyosha_sql> ja
<alyosha_sql>  OR ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej niso 'z različnimi nastavitvami' :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko je 'z enakimi nastavitvami'
<alyosha_sql> niti z istimi
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ANE
<alyosha_sql> je z različnimi ALI enakimi
<CrazyLemon> zato pa pravim 'LAHKO JE'
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> lahko so iste!
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> ne
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> In photography, bracketing is the general technique of taking several shots of the same subject using different or  the same camera settings.
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> OR THE SAME CAMERA SETTINGS
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> OR
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> ja..OR
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> ja
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql>  OR ja
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> torej niso 'z različnimi nastavitvami' :)
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> lahko je 'z enakimi nastavitvami'
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> niti z istimi
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> ANE
<alyosha_sql> <alyosha_sql> je z različnimi ALI enakimi
<alyosha_sql> <CrazyLemon> zato pa pravim 'LAHKO JE'
<alyosha_sql> ups
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon bo zdj padu:D
<alyosha_sql> mu bo zalagiralo
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<CrazyLemon> lahko si happy
<CrazyLemon> da se mi ne da opat :P
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem danes upam da boš točen ne
<alyosha_sql> da te ne bom čakal kot ponavadi
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> nestoj me živcirat človek..boš čakal še 20min
<alyosha_sql> de jdej če vedno te morma čakat
<alyosha_sql> nisi resen
<alyosha_sql> sploh
<alyosha_sql> grem jz kuhat naprej dj tu vidim da ni perspektive
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> hodi ja..da ne boš shujšal bužec :>
<nafi3> upam, da se ne bo zastrupil ...
<nafi3> a kdo ve, kdaj se bo v g+ dalo temo nastavit?
<andrejz> predloge za prevod raim
<andrejz> ne vajino kreganje
<andrejz> nafi3 bo treba še malo počakat
<nafi3> skoda
<andrejz> saj vidiš da delajo, samo traja vsaka stvar
<nafi3> gmail ze ma dolgo teme ...
<nafi3> pa bi jih lahko samo prenesli ...
<nafi3> jst mam na unem gmailu temo terminal :)
<andrejz> ojoj
<andrejz> tale mplayer je pa PITA za prevajat
<nafi3> hehe
<nafi3> zdej bom pa mogla na wc cakat do lj ...
<nafi3> se 25 minut
<nafi3> grem angry birds spilat
<andrejz> CrazyLemon to boš lahko ti prevajal
<CrazyLemon> andrejz dal sem ti predlog
<CrazyLemon> pa si ga zavrnil
<CrazyLemon> torej..sam se znajdi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1252-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1252-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1250-1: Empathy vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1250-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1252-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1252-1/
<andrejz> ti si predlagal, jaz sem predlog sprejel in dodelil delo tebi :)
<sasa84> kdo je kle poreden? ;)
<sasa84> ga bom po riti :P
<Sky[x]> lp s koroske :P
<rizo> Eno malo pomoč bi prosil. Rad bi ascii znake iz com porta pretvoril v hex znake. "cat /dev/ttyS0" gre lepo za ascii ascii. Če pa izpis preusmerim predko "od", "cat /dev/ttyS0 | od -tx1" pa mi ne izpiše nič. Kako naj to naredim?
<sasa84> o zdobersek, a je blo lepo na faxu? :D
<rizo> a res nihče ne zna tega :/
<lynxlynxlynx> čak
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj in t in x?
<lynxlynxlynx>   -x     same as -t x2, select hexadecimal 2-byte units
<lynxlynxlynx> rtfm ftw
<rizo> - tx1 je samo vrsta izpisa
<rizo> lahko tudi brez tega
<rizo> pa to ni problem
<rizo> noče mi izpisat tega kar dobim na com port
<lynxlynxlynx> vpliva na izpis in vrstni red
<rizo> če uporabim cat, mi izpiše, če pa zadevo preusmerim v od pa ne več
<lynxlynxlynx> kako preusmeriš?
<rizo> preko pipe |
<rizo> al kako se temu reče
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, cat si mislil brez od
<rizo> ja, cat dela
<rizo> in izpisuje
<rizo> potem pa sem hotel ta izpis Å¡e pretvorit v hex format
<lynxlynxlynx> za foro probi cat /dev/ttyS0 | cat
<rizo> zato sem dal na koncu | od
<lynxlynxlynx> bo takoj jasno al je kriv od / uporaba al pipa
<rizo> to dela
<rizo> očitno je kriv od, samo kaj
<rizo> "echo abc | od "tud dela
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> nič, pa probimo par grših variant
<lynxlynxlynx> | while read juhu; do od -tx1 <<<"$juhu"; done
<rizo> syntax error near |
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> valda cat odspredi
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pa probaš tud: while read juhu; do od -tx1 <<<"$juhu"; done < /dev/ttyS0
<rizo> ja to pa dela :)
<rizo> čeprav ne štekam kaj nej bi to blo... sem bolj na začetku :)
<Aseq> drugace imas mogoce en programcek hexdump, ki mu celo lahko podas datoteko
<Aseq> mogoce ga imate tudi na ubuntujih instaliranega
<rizo> hexdump sem tud probal, pa ne gre
<Aseq> u, sej vidim da tudi od tole zna ...
<rizo> isti efekt kot "od". Nič ne izpiše
<lynxlynxlynx> od je del coreutils, zato bo delal povsod
<lynxlynxlynx> hexdump pa util-linux, kar je samo en pikič manj pogosto
<rizo> hvyla lynxlynxlynx  :)
<lynxlynxlynx> np
<lynxlynxlynx> pogrešam staro zvočno
<lynxlynxlynx> no hardware dmix :(
<lynxlynxlynx> pulseaudio se pa raje ne tikam
<zdobersek> pulseaudio je kewl!
<zdobersek> nikol mel problemov z njim.
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je boljš kot takrat, ko so vas prvič posilil z njim, ampak kolk boljš?
<marko_> CrazyLemon, kak film?:D
<tr43nd> apollo 18  :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: geslo sem pozabu :/
<zdobersek> andrejz: evo, Č-ji bodo kmal delal ... sam plugin nanovo nalozim gor.
<zdobersek> andrejz: bom sel skozi clanke in Čje delal.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CHje sem popravu!!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1253-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1253-1/
<Jorky> Čer
<zdobersek> Čer
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: look @ Č! Now also @ ubuntu.si/forum!
<sasa84> ah ja...
<andrejz> zdobersek, you are da man :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: who da man?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm da man!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vrgu bom ven ta fix, majkemi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam a veš da bo ta fix brejkal stran
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko bo baza na utf8
<CrazyLemon> javalda
<CrazyLemon> punbb update je na voljo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne bo, zal.
<zdobersek> se bo pa lahko odstranu, ker ne bo vec potreben
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo punbb upgrejd
<sasa84> ah ja... :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..če tvoj plugin ne bo delal
<CrazyLemon> te bomo za uha!
<sasa84> si naj* :P
<CrazyLemon> a sm? ..hvala :$
 * sasa84 polije sok po tipkovnci od CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> ups!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> berem en forum in italijan napše
<CrazyLemon> "sorry i make a mistcake"
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> jst sem se zadnč zatipkala pa sm napisala...i'm going to bed :P
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> sj ne vem kaj nej delam..al nej grem kr spat :P
<CrazyLemon> in kje si se zatipkala?? :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne res... kakšn tutorial bi kej nrdil?
<CrazyLemon> js?
<CrazyLemon> js bom predstavitev ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> ti ne vem kaj boš :D
<sasa84> a mejbi kok se kazalo npr. nrdi al npr. kšne sloge v LO (pač tko d je za diplomsko, k maš drugač števičenje itd...)
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo več kot 10min
<sasa84> al kej bl ubuntu stuff :P
<CrazyLemon> ker js tega ne bi gledal če je več kot 10min :p
<sasa84> ja sej...tole s slogi bi blo kr dost
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bi gledal če bi blo več kot 5 :p
<sasa84> dj no...namestitev ubuntuja je huj k ben hur :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to se da zrihtat v 10ih minutah
<CrazyLemon> namestitev :D
<zdobersek> je res!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, a veš d sm učer nrdila dve skriptici? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: lepo!
<sasa84> zdj mislm narest še eno, d bi se mi programi inštaliral avtomatsk, k namestim ubuntu
<sasa84> pač...d ni treba posebi klikat v prog. središču
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je to pametno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> kaj pa ti veš :P
<sasa84> no, al pa :P
<sasa84> zkaj pa ne crazy? :)
<zdobersek> ja, mene tud zanima.
<CrazyLemon> em.. dpkg -l  al kaj je že tist ukaz
<CrazyLemon> ti ne izpiše sam programov
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi knjižnice
<CrazyLemon> in če boš ti šla nameščat stare knjižnice na nov sistem
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je ravno pametno :)
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat še nisem seznanjen z načinom da izvoziš sam programe :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da ti pišeš sebi skripte
<CrazyLemon> bi znala napisat skripto k bi vzela program
<CrazyLemon> in knjižnico
<CrazyLemon> ter preveriš različico
<CrazyLemon> ter namestiš če je najnovejša
<CrazyLemon> če ni pa ne
<sasa84> ja ne...sej bi sam tko... apt... pa pol dalje naštevaš
<zdobersek> lahk si naredis seznam programov
<sasa84> to ja
<sasa84> in ...sej pol bi sam zagnau, pa bi se ti vsi inštaliral
<zdobersek> recimo gimp, pidgin, itd
<sasa84> d ni treba brklat po programskem
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y COMPLICATE
<sasa84> CrazyLemon -R :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 brskaš po meni rekurzivno???????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> in to sploh ni kul
<sasa84> khm! ;)
<CrazyLemon> da moraš naštevat
<sasa84> kok pa ti nrdiš krejzi? vse 'nar oko'? :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> na roko :D
<CrazyLemon> ker pol na koncu moraš it brskat po programih
<CrazyLemon> ter pisat si jih keri so nameščeni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni čist vse na roko! :>
<sasa84> gimp, skype, ... take bi človk zbral
<sasa84> al kaj mislš, ti bučko :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in v 6ih mesecih kok jih namestiš? :D
<sasa84> ja kr neki
<sasa84> bliz 30 vrjetn...čez 20 pa zihr
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mislš d mamo mi komp sam za irc pa pošto al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..my point exactly :)
<sasa84> jst mam računalnik tud za druge stvari :P
<sasa84> gledam filme, pišem diplomko... :P
<sasa84> diplomsko
<sasa84> slike v gimpu, itd :P
<CrazyLemon> right..sej če ponoviš še trikrat da uporabljaš gimp
<CrazyLemon> si bomo mogoče zapomnili!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ja, mam ga gor :P
<CrazyLemon> koga?
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ah ja.. mislm d bom Å¡la kr spat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če hočš, te lohk še ugriznem za lahkonočko...? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dovolj sm rdeč tudi brez tvojega ugriza!
<CrazyLemon> drugič!
<sasa84> drugič? :P
<CrazyLemon> mogoče :>
<sasa84> huh ^^
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> to so čudni smeškoti :>
<sasa84> <:> a to je pa palček david al kwa? :P
<CrazyLemon> to je manjšidvopičjevečji
<sasa84> to je palček david!
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-09
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> ;
<nafisa> ej, in pol men kdo reče, da floodam s prijavo na kanal pa odjavo pa menjanjem hosta ...
<Hekos> nehi floodat kanal z pritoževanjem, nafisa
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<marko_> napsy, tenks za share
<marko_> :p
<marko_> ej, a ti še delaš tam, v onem inkubatorju?
<CrazyLemon> nič več..zdej je dovolj velik da hodi po svetu brez inkubatorja :p
<napsy> marko_: np :-)
<napsy> marko_: mm ja, delam se tam v blizini
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<bogdanov> jojoj
<nafisa> na empathy-ju mi noče vpisat nobenga msn-ja
<nafisa> v nedeljo je to Å¡e delalo
<napsy> men tut ne deluje msn acc
<nafisa> tut če grem na hotmail.com ...
<nafisa> mi tam tut ne dela
<sasa84> to zto, k mate same packarije tm gor :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tocn to!
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjyO6B9AUV8&feature=related
<Pepelka> ♫SEVERINA - BRAD PITT - OFFICIAL VIDEO♫      - YouTube
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> crazy do kok broji? ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bogdanov, dejga! :P
 * sasa84 išče enga velzga krapa, da lopne CrazyLemon 
<bogdanov> haha
 * sasa84 pokuka bogdanov skoz modem in pokaže osle :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sasa kaj zganjas
<sasa84> nč, zdej bom šla počas južno kuhat ;)
 * sasa84 ej cela gospodinja!
<sasa84> je*
<bogdanov> bravo
<nafisa> svinjarije, ja ... moj je jezen, k me dobi prek neta sam prek FB
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> TEL?
<nafisa> ah, če sem za kompom ... se mi ne da prek telefona pisat
<nafisa> saj mi je ratalo v ebuddy prit noter ...
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> hahaha ... FB je izključil gmal iz iskalnika prijateljev :D
 * sasa84 ugrizne bogdanov v prst
<sasa84> nafisa, a te lohk ugriznem? :P
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ko me vse boli
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> bogdanov, zato, k me vse boli, se mi pa ni treba smejat, no :D
<_slax0r_> ne moti ga
<_slax0r_> k mi neki isce
<_slax0r_> :D
<bogdanov> jA!
<nafisa> tečnobe
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> cet kj ni usec
<bogdanov> sudo rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> OK?
<bogdanov> ;))
<nafisa> ti si kr dej sistem odstrani
<nafisa> jst ga nam
<sasa84> bogdanov, a lohk to probam to komando no? :P
<nafisa> Å¡e slabo leto
<sasa84> drgač mi ne pustijo :P
<bogdanov> probi
<bogdanov> DO IT!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> bom kdaj drugč :P
<anny> ojla
<bogdanov> ojla
<kubanc> jov
<bogdanov> kdaj pride
<bogdanov> 12.04
<napsy> 4. 2012
<_slax0r_>  /etc/inittab
<bogdanov> :)
<_slax0r_> 26c26
<_slax0r_> < id:3:initdefault:
<_slax0r_> ---
<_slax0r_> > id:6:initdefault:
<_slax0r_> reboot
<_slax0r_> :)
<bogdanov> h4x4l0t
<_slax0r_> al pa dovolj bo ce das rootu empty password pa odpres port 22
<_slax0r_> :)
<christooss__> WAZAP
<bogdanov> christooss
<marko_> kako se univerzalno predstavlja velikost slike a je sirina x visina al visina x sirina
<marko_> aha širina x višina
<marko_> fuck yes domača končana :D
<napsy> width*height je ponavadi vedno :-)
<marko_> jap
<marko_> mi kar gre programiranje
<marko_> do zdaj, brez problema
<marko_> če nebi blo matematike bi bil tale faks dobesedno luksuz
<napsy> kaj pa delate?
<marko_> mat je edino kaj me živcira
<marko_> pa diskretne so tud tak-tak, ampak Å¡e gre
<napsy> kar pocak na izpite :-)
<marko_> napsy, ma zdej smo meli simple..izpisat ime datoteke in širinoxvišino od nje
<napsy> se hitr zakomplicira
<marko_> oziroma vse datoteke png in gif formata
<napsy> programiranje pa tut ... pocak na seminarske :)
<marko_> in pol iz imena prebrat širino višino od vsake
<zdobersek> kje je limun?
<marko_> prej smo meli kul nalogo, 8 kraljic na šahovnici in pol za 6,7,8,9 in 10 različne naloge napsy
<napsy> aha
<marko_> hm jutri pišemo
<marko_> AR
<marko_> pa nimam pojma
<marko_> kukl
<napsy> ka je to ar?
<marko_> arhitekture...
<napsy> ah
<napsy> to je kul
<marko_> sam da se RA napiše
<marko_> računalniška arhitektura
<marko_> ma ja no
<marko_> delamo v winIDEA
<marko_> v armju
<marko_> in mam problem z linuxom
<marko_> ne morem testirat zadev
<napsy> aja, to js nikol nism
<marko_> wine mi emulirat winidea tolko glih, da mam interface
<marko_> simulirat ne more programe
<marko_> hm
<marko_> en javi, da winidea laufa v crossover
<napsy> to brezveze zivcev zgublat ... instaliras v virtualki pa potrpis
<marko_> eh
<marko_> kurc
<marko_> eno leto al dve nazaj
<marko_> je bila neka akcija
<marko_> crossover zastonj
<marko_> zdej bi ga glih rabil
<anny> krejzija ni :(
<anny> virtualc je počasen
<_slax0r_> ker za program ki ti izipse sirino in visino slike rabis supercumputer
<_slax0r_> supercomputer*
<anny> crossover je mel 50% skonto ob izidu novega ubuntuja, zastonj pa ne vem če je bil kdaj
<napsy> enkrat so zastonj podeljeval kljuce
<anny> to je moralo bit že hudo nazaj
<_slax0r_> ve kdo mogoce ce jquery .show() prikaze sam objekt nad katerim se izvede ta funkcija, al tut njegove parente predrka?
<napsy> anny: kako leto nazaj
<anny> možno, ne gledam prav pogosto
<_slax0r_> nvm
<bogdanov> as
<bogdanov> najdu
<bogdanov> kj
<bogdanov> slax
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> bogdanov, se še kr nis nauču uporabljat tab-a?
<_slax0r_> pravi h4x0rji ne uporabljajo taba nafisa
<_slax0r_> :)
<nafisa> sj nism ... on pa tud ni :D
<nafisa> :P
<_slax0r_> ja sej js tut ne
<_slax0r_> on pa je :)
<nafisa> itak :_D
<anny> fajt, fajt!
<nafisa> anny, srce
<nafisa> živjo
<anny> oj, nafisa
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> no zame se ni treba tepst
<bogdanov> povejte kje je lukna
<bogdanov> pajo bomo skupni mocmi zakrpal
<bogdanov> :P
<anny> z vami ni nič
<nafisa> a ne
<nafisa> zakrpal pa mi je ne bote
<nafisa> no way
<_slax0r_> kdo pa je reku da se bova fajtala :)
<bogdanov> :)))
<anny> preveč lukenj puščate odprtih
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> moja lukna bo lepo ostala odprta ... sam takrat bo zaprta, ko bom neverjetno uživala :D
<anny> :)))
<_slax0r_> holes exist to be filled
<anny> v mislih sem imela kodiranje, kaj pa vi?
<nafisa> saj vsake tolko se nafila, no
<_slax0r_> ja js tut kodiranje
<anny> jaja
<_slax0r_> varnostne luknje zapolnim z shellcode >:3
<anny> mhm
<bogdanov> :))
<anny> scary
<_slax0r_> anny a ti se igras programerja al kako? :)
<anny> haha
<anny> s programerjem, ja
<_slax0r_> ma ok to koga, kdaj, kako in kje naskakujes me niti toliko ne zanima :)
<anny> haha
<anny> nisem iz foha spljoh
<Hekos> hmm.. zmer sm pravu da so security analists največji jebači
<_slax0r_> jap :)
<nafisa> krejzi krejzi došel je na dejzi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1255-1: libmodplug vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1255-1/
<CrazyLemon> lp
<nafisa> hi, krejzič
<CrazyLemon> Prijava je opremljena z naslednjo pozivno Å¡tevilko:
<CrazyLemon> 55662244
<CrazyLemon> človek bi mislu da bo kera bl zaje... številka za OTP
<CrazyLemon> :D
<aaaaa> lp
<aaaaa> uporablja kdo katero drugo distribucijo razen ubuntu?
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<CrazyLemon> not me! :)
<aaaaa> kak arch uporabnik?
<lynxlynxlynx> tud ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sam morš bit hiter, ker se lih odpravljam
<lynxlynxlynx> timeout exceeded
<aaaaa> emm
<aaaaa> ma zajebavam se z instalacijo, instalirav sem samo kr je tok teh toturialov, nevem po katerem bi delal
<aaaaa> gnome 2.32 se vrjetno neda nalozit ane?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: unity sucks donkey balls.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no you do!
<zdobersek> rarely!
<zdobersek> s/rarely/never
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Čje sem popravu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you da man!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oyea!
<Sky[x]> hehe clo disk sem dobu dons :D
<Sky[x]> po 3 mescih sem se ga pa le spravu kupt matr sem skrt :D
<CrazyLemon> a si gorenc al nisi :)
<Sky[x]> sem sem :D
<Sky[x]> zdj bo pa trajal prdn bo 300gb prenesel backupa :>
<Sky[x]> je se usb 2.0 :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga si Å¡ou kupit usb 2.0? :)
<Sky[x]> zakaj ne ?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je zunaj že 3.0 kateri je hitrejši in bolši in super ? :D
<Sky[x]> pa je tud vec dnarja ves :)
<CrazyLemon> kolko si dal za disk ?
<CrazyLemon> pa kok gb?
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060064119/zunanji-trdi-disk-wd-elements-1-tb-7200-rpm-8-mb-usb-wdbaau0010hbk
<Pepelka> Zunanji trdi disk WD Elements 1 TB, 7200 rpm, 8 MB, USB (WDBAAU0010HBK) - mimovrste=)
<Sky[x]> toel sem uzel
<Sky[x]> sam jst sem dal 94 eur dons je pa ze 134 WTF ?
<Sky[x]> pol so podrazl :>
<CrazyLemon> primanjkuje diskov :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060108522/zunanji-trdi-disk-verbatim-47658-1-tb-8-mb-usb-30-47658
<Pepelka> Zunanji trdi disk Verbatim 47658, 1 TB, 8 MB, USB 3.0 (47658) - mimovrste=)
<Sky[x]> ma verbatim so mi enkrt ful crkaval tko da ...
<Sky[x]> sem pol kr wd uzel
<Sky[x]> fuck je da ne morm met diska pa usb klucka hkrati notr grrr
<Sky[x]> ce ful stisim notr eh
<CrazyLemon> itak ni not verbatimov disk..ampak samsungov :)
<Sky[x]> itak mam pa sam za backupe delat nic druzga
<Sky[x]> bo skos stavu na miz :)
<Sky[x]> zdj nej se backup nardi da se kmal lahko odlocm updejtat na lion :D
<sajkec> hello
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1256-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1256-1/
<zdobersek> linkedin mi sporoca, da ljudje gledajo moj profil!
<zdobersek> mega!
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: a teb tud to sporoca :D
<Sky[x]> to ma neke fake mailinge :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: aha
<zdobersek> poznam jst take
<zdobersek> itak se ze par let nisem notlogiru
<zdobersek> tko da me rabijo
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qk4d8lfTxk
<Pepelka> David Brent - Blind Date (Oh for F#ck Sake)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi enga sloga ne upošteva?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do tell.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/4/
<CrazyLemon> probaj spremenit id-ju brd-crumbs-top
<CrazyLemon> border-color
<CrazyLemon> ker men kr noče in noče
<R33D3M33R> hoj, testirajte nov forum plix
<zdobersek> lep je
<R33D3M33R> mislim da razširitve delajo bp
<zdobersek> a to je sam nadgradnja na 1.4.0?
<zdobersek> al ste tud kej po temi spreminjal?
<R33D3M33R> samo nadgradnja
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je res mal hitrejši
<CrazyLemon> kot pravijo :)
<R33D3M33R> CL: kaj čaraš? :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R mah
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> probaj spremenit id-ju brd-crumbs-top
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> border-color
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ker men kr noče in noče
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/4/
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nima smisla, ker nima borderja?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma border
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ma border-radius
<CrazyLemon> torej..ma border
<R33D3M33R> lol, zdaj mi še kile pravi, da strežnik ni prestal overovitvenega preizkusa
<CrazyLemon> kile ?
<R33D3M33R> pardon knotify
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tud ce dam border-width: 1px; mi ga potem nekej prepise
<R33D3M33R> oz. kmfclient exec
<zdobersek> in je border 0px
<R33D3M33R> firebug folx, ni druge ;)
<CrazyLemon> firebug je res ftw
<CrazyLemon> tale chrome pa njegov developer tools saks
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: né
<zdobersek> WebInspector je bls.
<CrazyLemon> a je firebug za chrome?
<zdobersek> ne, ker ga ne rabis
<zdobersek> ker mas WebInspectorja
<R33D3M33R> opera ima zanimivo reč, samo firebug popapca dragonfly za malico :)
<R33D3M33R> čeprav bi moralo po zakonih narave biti obratno ;)
<zdobersek> ktere narave? :)
<CrazyLemon> #brd-crumbs-top {
<CrazyLemon>     border-style: solid;
<CrazyLemon>     border-width: 0.5px;
<CrazyLemon> }
<CrazyLemon> tole manjka :)
<CrazyLemon> ter za #brd-crumbs-down
<CrazyLemon> ozirome down = end
<R33D3M33R> Pyrrhocoris apterus vs Odonata iz reda Zygoptera
<R33D3M33R> ali Sympetrum flaveoleum če ti je to bolj domače :)
<CrazyLemon> torej a js dodam v NUbuntu.css te spremembe ?
<CrazyLemon> al bo kdo drug?
<R33D3M33R> ti kar dodaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: le ce si dovolj drzen!
<CrazyLemon> vseen eden mora to dodat v bzr :)
<R33D3M33R> pa naredi en diff stare teme vs nove Oxygen teme
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: DO NOT HESITATE
<R33D3M33R> da ne bo kaj broken
<CrazyLemon> od kje mi nova Oxygen tema!
<CrazyLemon> ne bo nič broken
<R33D3M33R> iz punbb.informer.com
<CrazyLemon> zato pa smo kle da pretestiramo
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi mel en irc meeting :)
<zdobersek> kr tko, spontan :)
<CrazyLemon> I BROKE SOMETHING!
<CrazyLemon> seriously!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> grats!
<R33D3M33R> (20:38:07) R33D3M33R: da ne bo kaj broken
<R33D3M33R> dear god
<R33D3M33R> hitro spremeni nazaj
<R33D3M33R> !!!
<CrazyLemon> emmmm
<CrazyLemon> zbrisu sm tista dva sloga k sm dodal
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡e vedno broken
<zdobersek> f5
<zdobersek> cache pa to ...
<zdobersek> upam.
<R33D3M33R> ctrl+f6
<R33D3M33R> f5
<CrazyLemon> emm
<R33D3M33R> omg
<CrazyLemon> a vama normalno prikaže ?
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e huje je
<CrazyLemon> ker meni ne
<R33D3M33R> jaz imam pomanjšan text
<R33D3M33R> +broken heade
<R33D3M33R> r
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobersek> OMG
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  WAIIIII
<CrazyLemon> ITS NOT ME!
<R33D3M33R> lepo bzr poženi pa resetiraj temo no
<R33D3M33R> samo sekundo...
<Aseq> testing vs production env. anyone?
<zdobersek> smo ze prek tega :)
<R33D3M33R> ok
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa naredi backup man
<R33D3M33R> drugače je pa gor ena mapa punbb-old z staro različico foruma
<R33D3M33R> ker sem vedel, da bo en DM nekaj packal pa brejkal forum XD
<CrazyLemon> kak se zdownloada z launchpada NUbuntu.css ? :D
<R33D3M33R> no, saj ne ... bolj me zanima kaj hočeš doseči
<R33D3M33R> če je že popravljeno no...
<CrazyLemon> želim videt kaj je drugače bilo
<R33D3M33R> boš težko, ker sem fajl prepisal
<CrazyLemon> kateri file ?
<CrazyLemon> na launchpadu ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poglej med revizije
<R33D3M33R> ne, na serverju
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tistega sm že zdownloadal
<zdobersek> tam mas lepo oznacene razlike ...
<zdobersek> ce si sploh comittal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> kako se zdownloada :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> al pa naj mi eden uploada
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj tocno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič
<zdobersek> NUbuntu.css kakrsen je v bazaarju?
<CrazyLemon> sm že najdu
<CrazyLemon> 2SLOW4ME
<zdobersek> NOTRLY
<CrazyLemon> iff NUbuntu1.css NUbuntu.css
<CrazyLemon> 85c85,93
<CrazyLemon> < 	visibility: hidden;
<CrazyLemon> ---
<CrazyLemon> > 	visibility: hidden;#brd-crumbs-top {
<CrazyLemon> >     border-style: solid;
<CrazyLemon> >     border-width: 0.5px;
<CrazyLemon> > }
<CrazyLemon> > #brd-crumbs-end {
<CrazyLemon> >     border-style: solid;
<CrazyLemon> >     border-width: 0.5px;
<CrazyLemon> > }
<CrazyLemon> >
<CrazyLemon> NOWAI
<CrazyLemon> če sm  zbrisal brd-crumbs-end :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tist tudi..wth
<R33D3M33R> če sem jaz updejtal fajl no.,..
<zdobersek> NOUDIDENT
<CrazyLemon> LOL..wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kdaj boš ti zaštekal <CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tistega sm že zdownloadal   :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e preden si ti updejtal :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva je ena stvar
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/RHEUXDFX
<CrazyLemon> tale
<Pepelka> [CSS] .brd .postfoot .post-options:after { 	content: ""; 	display: block; 	font-size:  - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> kakorkoli že ...
<CrazyLemon> katera je v cca. 60. vrstici
<CrazyLemon> medtem k sm js tale  #brd-crumbs-top ter -end
<CrazyLemon> dodal čist na konec..torej v ~2200 vrstico
<zdobersek> ja und?
<CrazyLemon> kaj und ..kako so te vrstice pristali v ~60 vrstici
<CrazyLemon> dodane k enem stilu kateri je nato brejkal vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sredi stila
<zdobersek> ce mas error not
<zdobersek> visibility: hidden;#brd-crumbs-top {
<CrazyLemon> NOSHITSHERLOCK
<CrazyLemon> dej preber kaj sm pisal :)
<zdobersek> firebug
<CrazyLemon> firebug ne zapiše v fajl
<CrazyLemon> ali pač ?
<R33D3M33R> firebug live edita
<R33D3M33R> nikamor ne piše, verjetno le v memory
<CrazyLemon> a zdej dela ? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/forum/4/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WAIII
<zdobersek> WAI U MEIK ET WOUORK
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek F U!
<zdobersek> F U = Fabulous You
<zdobersek> TENKS!
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ Kami_ Kami_ Kami_ Kami_
<CrazyLemon> zrihti spet tist 'rešeno'
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<R33D3M33R> ne kapiram kaj si sploh spremenil...
<CrazyLemon> #brd-crumbs-top #brd-crumbs-end
<CrazyLemon> border
<CrazyLemon> style ter width
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: wtf
<Kami_> why pizda
<Kami_> ce sem ze
<Kami_> nebom se 1x
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ pizda
<CrazyLemon> če je upgrejd bil
<CrazyLemon> ane
<Kami_> ja sem reko
<Kami_> da nena direkt na ftp uploajte pa uurejate
<Kami_> zakaj pol kurac bzr se uporablja
<CrazyLemon> sej se ne :>
<Kami_> jaz sem tja commital vse moje sprememne za to reseno
<Kami_> DOUBLE FACE PALM
<Kami_> :>
<CrazyLemon> no dej nehi težit pa se sprav k delu
<R33D3M33R> no tako mimogrede ... jaz sem direktno uploadal forum :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> tako da naj nekdo na bzr posodobi
 * CrazyLemon pogleda zdoberseka
<R33D3M33R> pa Kami_: a lahko malo root počistiš?
 * zdobersek ni bil pingan
<R33D3M33R> ker je kup enih map, ki jih ne morem pobrisati
<Kami_> ja, mergajte nove spremembe
<Kami_> v bzr rebo
<Kami_> spreprememba foruma
<Kami_> moje spremembe bi naceloma mogle ostat za reseno
<Kami_> kr je dokaj simple patch
<Kami_> pa pol tisto uploadajte
<Kami_> pa vedno prvo commitajte v bzr pa pol uplodajte
<Kami_> samo pazit da nena configa commitate polek po pomoti
<KuzLee> Dober večer možje
<R33D3M33R> no v glavnem: nekdo naj commita pa root počisti :P
<zdobersek> dober večer, Homo sapiens.
<KuzLee> bl neandertalc kar se linuxa tiče. hh
<R33D3M33R> hehe: steam forume so shekali :)
<R33D3M33R> no kakorkoli že, enđoy & bye
<KuzLee> mam problem poleg ubuntu 11.10 sem poskusu naložit win7, ustvaru sem ntfs particijo 25Gb in bootov cd
<KuzLee> ko pa med inštalacijo izberem ta disk mi napiše d win 7 ne najde sistemskega diska in d namestitev ni možna
<KuzLee> mi kdo zna kej pomagat?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<KuzLee> ž
<sasa84> oj KuzLee
<zdobersek> KuzLee: ko sem nazadnje pomagu namescat windows poleg/po instalaciji Ubuntuja, je blo treba plac, kjer se je planiru windows instalirat, komplet zbrisat
<zdobersek> se pravi, da je tam neparticioniran plac
<zdobersek> prostor.
<KuzLee> ja
<KuzLee> potem pa bootat cd?
<zdobersek> ja.
<KuzLee> bom poskusu ob priliki
<KuzLee> tnx
<KuzLee> saša zdravo
<KuzLee> lahko noč
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/09/transformer-prime-detailed-10-inch-super-ips-display-12-hour/
<Pepelka> ASUS Eee Pad Transformer Prime: 10-inch Super IPS+ display, 12-hour battery and quad-core Tegra 3, ships in December for $499 -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> uffffffffffffff
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je wet dream material
<zdobersek1> ma hdmi izhod?
<zdobersek1> kva je to, android gor?
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> 4ka
<Grumpek> oz obljubli so 4ko
<CrazyLemon> 4ka bo na voljo
<CrazyLemon> ampak zaenkrat je 3.2
<zdobersek1> ... but does it blend?
<Grumpek> itak
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a 10.1-inch display, 8.3mm-thick body, mini-HDMI output, microSD slot
<Grumpek> dej ga men za 15 min
<Grumpek> pa bos vidu :D
<CrazyLemon> sam so prasci
<zdobersek1> why mini-HDMI?
<Grumpek> da bos lahko pretvornik kupu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 zato ker je tist predebel :D
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam spat ;)
<Grumpek> ln
<sasa84> nočkula :D
<zdobersek1> ciao sasa84!
<zdobersek1> lol
<CrazyLemon> noč sasa84
<Grumpek> pazi se volkodlakov
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem ..prasci so
<Grumpek> zaka ?
<CrazyLemon> kao 499 $
<zdobersek1> ciao je zgleda pravilna angleska beseda ...
<CrazyLemon> +  149 $ za dock !
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> 499 bi moglo bit vse skupaj :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: kdo kurca rabi pa dock?
<Grumpek> zakaj ?
<sasa84> !t it-en ciao
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 dock je zakon!
<Grumpek> pac dodatna oprema
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: NOT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ti si not!
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<sasa84> no fantje, mir :)
<zdobersek1> SPAT!
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek transformer ne bi bil transformer brez dock-a
<sasa84> zdobersek1, ja no :P
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni več dodatna oprema..ampak bl a must have :)
<zdobersek1> ja, ker autoboti so tud hodl na pumpo po refill ...
<Grumpek> ja... sam ga ne rabi za delovanje :)
<zdobersek1> WTF MUDEL
<Grumpek> tak da dodatna oprema
<Grumpek> must have je to na laptopu
<sasa84> ej a ste vidl kok je en model strauskega zabil? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm :)
<Grumpek> ne pa na transformerju
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, končn mu je nekdo nek prbil :)
<Grumpek> sem pa vidu nekaj tablic z win8 gor
<Grumpek> je MS se prsu pohvalit
<Grumpek> :D
<sasa84> zdj pa res...nočko :)
<Grumpek> nc ln
<andrejz> ja sej strauskega zejebavajo pol bo mel pa ubuntu enga uporabnika manj ;)
<andrejz> in ubuntu.si 50% manj tem
<lynxlynxlynx> link?
<zdobersek1> :)
<zdobersek1> lynxlynxlynx: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/36415/
<CrazyLemon> en strauski manj odžene glavobol stran
<CrazyLemon> :P
<andrejz> saj ni nič takega rekel
<lynxlynxlynx> če bi bil linux 11.10 res tako  dober :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ja, weak counter
<CrazyLemon> andrejz dejstvo je..da ma 1001 težavo
<andrejz> mislim, da bi jo imel ne glede na OS :)
<CrazyLemon> in nekako dvomim da je ubuntu X različica odgovorna za njegove težave
<andrejz> pač on sprobava
<andrejz> onemogoči 1, 2, 3 repozitorije
<andrejz> naloži uno 3, 5, 10 igro malo preko wine malo tako, malo driverje popimpa, nekaj dobi z uradne strani
<andrejz> nekaj naredi po enemu 2 leti staremu vodiču
<zdobersek1> tko k on na slo-techu
<zdobersek1> WarpedOne
<andrejz> mogoče je ista oseba?
<zdobersek1> ne verjamem
<andrejz> samo WarpedOne se drugače izraža
<zdobersek1> dost razlicna nivoja
<zdobersek1> 'artikuliranja'
<andrejz> jap
<andrejz> CrazyLemon zmenta se za datum / uro z alyosho pa napišta not
<CrazyLemon> andrejz reku si da ne boš tečnaru
<CrazyLemon> tko da..dont :)
<andrejz> res je, saj Å¡e ne :)
<andrejz> ajde
<bogdanov> oo crazyman
<CrazyLemon> pa kjes ti mudel
<CrazyLemon> da se nisi poroču jebote
<bogdanov> uskoro ču se
<bogdanov> te povabm
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> samo če bom crnogorski kum :>
<bogdanov> crnogorski al pravoslavan :P
<CrazyLemon> 1.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> i kvaj novga model
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..gledam film :)
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> conan
<bogdanov> 2011
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> jo jo
<tr43nd> lp
<christooss_> must see film je I saw devil!
<christooss_> kva se dela?
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> igra se
<bogdanov> OA
<christooss_> a res?
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> čez 4 dni izide 0.8.8
<christooss_> juhu juhu
<christooss_> a se gre kšno open areno?
<bogdanov> a resss
<bogdanov> avs postavu
<lynxlynxlynx> sm mislu, da je zatipk od 0AD
<christooss_> lynxlynxlynx moja kišta ne zmore 0ad
<christooss_> čeprov je res huda špila vsaj obeta
<christooss_> bogdanov bom
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> upam da Å¡e zmer dela kot mora
<christooss_> 89.142.124.123:27950
<christooss_> bogdanov
<christooss_> join
<bogdanov> ja neki mi en eror
<bogdanov> vrzeeee
<christooss_> ja ker
<bogdanov> eni libi mankajo
<bogdanov> a mas ti link
<bogdanov> da se 1x
<bogdanov> potegnm dol
<christooss_> openarena.ws/smfnews.php
<bogdanov>  0 8 1
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss_> tm maš še 0.8.5 patch
<christooss_> k ga morš posebi zloudat dol
<christooss_> drugač pa sudo apt-get install openarena
<christooss_> dobiš isto stvar
<bogdanov> aha
<nafisa> marko_, kdo od vas je travo kadil?
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-10
<aaaaa> ve kdo kako na gdmju nastvit da avtologina v xfce4?
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Odprtokodni LMS: bolj odprti, bolj prosti. Vodečemu Moodlu se pridružujejo mladi, močni in ambiciozni mladci, ki jih podpirajo velika podjetja.  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=815
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa če se ne motim to piše nekje na forumu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne najdem kje za vraga je :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Bodita pridni še naprej in vse dobro vama žalim, <-- not sure if typo or trolling
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> ve kdo iz rokava strest stran, kjer chrome izpljune 'Do you want to load insecure content ...' ?
<nafisa> uf
<nafisa> alyosha bi vedu ... po moje
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ah ... sem dala v iskalnik res ne vem kaj ... pa ... ni nobenega takega opozorila
<marko_> jeeeehđw
<marko_> winidea
<marko_> dela super
<marko_> v
<marko_> crossoverju
<marko_> <3
<marko_> toooo
<napsy> zaka za boga sploh delate v winidea?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: halo halo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wiki.lugos.si
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to ni to!
<zdobersek> pr mojem zahtevanem problemu se odpre infobar in te sprasuje, ce vseen zelis nalozit nevarno vsebino ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mi je dovoljeno dans pa jutr za to uporabljat ubuntu.si streznik?
<zdobersek> gre se sam za en html fajl pa majhno spremembo v .htaccess ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek em..ne :D
<zdobersek> html pa edino vsebuje <script src="http://potDoJQueryFajlaNaGoogleStrezniku"></script>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WAIII
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ubuntu.si ni play-with-toys strežnik :)
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> evo, baje sem v digitalnih zapisih ljubljanske univerze ponovno Doberšek.
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<zdobersek> hvala!
<nafisa> ah, ne sekiraj se ... si zdobra dober :D
<nafisa> meni pa skos pišejo, da sem Ograjenšek ...
<nafisa> ne vem, kje so ti 2 črki vmes naški
<nafisa> našli
<nafisa> Sejem Erotika69 na Facebooku
<nafisa> Všeč mi je
<nafisa> Všeč ti je. · Napaka
<nafisa> lol
<alyosha_sql> Å¡iiime
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kae
<alyosha_sql> kva je Å¡imi:D
<alyosha_sql> 15:30?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql jp
<alyosha_sql> owkey man
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj peščeno al miranda ?
<alyosha_sql> ne ne tukaj
<alyosha_sql> duma
<CrazyLemon> oukej
<CrazyLemon> grem js zdej kakije nest na podstrešje
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ..kaj ti je napisal za matematiko vaje ??
<CrazyLemon> je napisal da ni vse prav? :D
<alyosha_sql> ne:D
<alyosha_sql> 100%
<alyosha_sql> sem dobu:D
<alyosha_sql> samo je čudno ker nisem rešu 1. naloge pow
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj ni nič komentiral ?
<alyosha_sql> ne
<alyosha_sql> kaj tebi je?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ja
<CrazyLemon> pravi da je sam ena prav naloga
<CrazyLemon> wtf :)
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> pojma nimas:D
<alyosha_sql> tip to pomoje na random popravlja ostalim da 100%
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql če js nimam pojma pol niti ti nimaš pojma
<CrazyLemon> ker sva dobila iste rezultate
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> js mam 100%!!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> uh..cca 45kg kakijev mamo :D
<Sky[x]> lep pozdrav iz koroske :)
<nafisa> lep pozdrav na koroško
<nafisa> ej, kako je po slovensko konsenzualen?
<nafisa> dogovorjen?
<nafisa> sporazumen?
<lynxlynxlynx> drugo
<nafisa> oj, lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<nafisa> skreirati po slovensko?
<napsy> ustvarit
<CrazyMelon> zeh!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1257-1: radvd vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1257-1/
<nafisa> Pepelka, Pepelka ... taridididida
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> jo
<christooss_> kva je bogdanov a si že zrihtov :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1258-1: ClamAV vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1258-1/
<bogdanov> zdj bom
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> chritooss_ as kle?
<tr43nd> chritooss je mnda vedno znami...
<bogdanov> haa
<tr43nd> +
<tr43nd>  sasa84 JuuuHuu
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu :D
<tr43nd> :))
<sasa84> tr43nd, a zdej em že oponašaš? :)
<tr43nd> lol
<tr43nd> ne, samo pokazem de sem vesel ko si gorih
<tr43nd> :))
<tr43nd> hm, nevem zakaj mi vnstat ne deluje v chromium
<tr43nd> a gdo pozna to ?
<tr43nd> http://www.4geeksfromnet.com/2009/04/graphical-bandwidth-monitor-for-ubuntu.html
<Pepelka> Graphical Bandwidth Monitor for Ubuntu | 4 Geeks From Net
<tr43nd> v firefox pa deluje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIaTmELSe58
<CrazyLemon> !!
<Pepelka> Čakija Noris      - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> tr43nd, ja lepo d si vesel, k pridm :)
<tr43nd> zakaj pa ne
<tr43nd> hujuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> juhuuuuu tr43nd
<sasa84> hihi
<tr43nd> lol
<sasa84> ah ja... kaj čmo it spat? :)
<sasa84> no, pa pejmo :)
<sasa84> nočko vsem :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1259-1: Apache vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1259-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho!
<nafisa> ajoj, no
<lynxlynxlynx> lalala
<CrazyLemon> FCK
<CrazyLemon> zamudil sem trenutek 11.11.11 11:11:11
<CrazyLemon> !
<lynxlynxlynx> sej bo čez 11 let še en
<CrazyLemon> čez enajst let bo 11.11.21 !
<napsy> CrazyLemon: js pa sm ga dozivel ... in prekleto, uzivu v momentu :-)
<CrazyLemon> napsy glede na to da si @ 193.2.66.6 predvidevam da te je obiskala tajnica? :>
<napsy> hah lol
<napsy> nimamo tajnice :/
<CrazyLemon> pffft...kaka firma pa je to..
<napsy> firma brez tajnice :
<napsy> :/
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> sad..so sad
<CrazyLemon> toliko atraktivnih student v ljubljani..vi pa brez tajnice
<CrazyLemon> very sad
<CrazyLemon> studentK*
<napsy> :)
<napsy> uceri sm bil na ekonomskem faxu
<napsy> hah ... kera razlika :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> vcasih si sam tk mislis ... damn
<napsy> pa kok globok vzdih spustis
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<nafisa> tako ... notranjost sčistila lepo ... s čopičem prah ven pobrisala ... pod tipkami ven spravila nesnago ... pomila ... razkužla ...
<nafisa> feesl good
<nafisa> feels*
<_slax0r_> o.O
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi omenla tipk...bi blo res o.O :D
<nafisa> jah ... pod tipkami se je tud prah nabral ...
<modelcek> "prah"
<nafisa> ja, prah, ja
<nafisa> pa kak las je Å¡e bil, no
<modelcek> pa tona smeti, a ne? :)
<nafisa> ne, ni blo smeti ...
<nafisa> ni tok velik placa noter
<nafisa> so čist nizke tipke tu na mojem netbookiju
<_slax0r_> js ce grem svojo staro tipkovnico cistit
<nafisa> oj, žan
<_slax0r_> bo dovolj drobtin za en sendvic pa pol
<nafisa> lol!
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ če maš drobtine..pol je čas za dunajca!
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> fuj!
<_slax0r_> sam res
<_slax0r_> nafisa te povabim na vecerjo :P
<nafisa> ne, hvala
<nafisa> raje toast glodam :)
<zdobersek> !g pastebin
<Pepelka> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! http://pastebin.com/
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> re
<tr43nd> :)
<christooss_> sup
<nafisa> ej, samo kako pa mi google Å¡teka ...
<nafisa> andrejz, naslednji petek ob 16h bo predavanje o linuxu pred borzo
<andrejz> kul
<nafisa> linux za vsakdanjo rabo
<andrejz> a zatem pa urice al kako?
<andrejz> al urice naslednji teden
<nafisa> jah, ne bo Å¡lo ..
<nafisa> če bo kdo drug mel čez
<nafisa> petek ...
<nafisa> delam ...
<andrejz> aha pol urice en teden za tem?
<andrejz> duskala si tam?
<CrazyMelon> sup
<andrejz> kraj rabmo, CrazyMelon, bolj točen
<CrazyMelon> koordinate table?
<CrazyMelon> trenutno ne bo slo
<duskala> se m sem
<CrazyMelon> ker sm na telefonu
<andrejz> kako kaže z uricami v črnomlju
<duskala> moram se prvo dogovort za prostor oni glih zapirajo place ker se selijo dans jih bom vidu pa bom omenu kako in kaj .. glede dijakov pa se ni odgovora gospodu sm napisal na facebook sam ga ni blo
<CrazyMelon> duskala sej ni treba da je plac s PCji :) lahko je tudi bar al pa burek stand :))
<duskala> no sej zarad tega mogoc mam eno primerno kitajsko restavracijo pri nas v crnomlju
<duskala> poznam sefa :)
<duskala> lahk bi tam nardil za spremembno prostor je nice
<CrazyMelon> chopsuy ubuntu urice...yay :D
<duskala> pol mamo pa se en rockovski bol bar tud popularen
<duskala> tam bi se tud dalo verjetno
<nafisa> evo mojo novo osebno
<nafisa> mal sem se pa potrudla zanjo :))))
<alyosha_mobile> CrazyLemon si sow na predavanja?:)
<zdobersek> spet Tori na tvju
<Grega> ej pobi, eno "pravno" tezavo imam, ce ima kdo kaj izkusenj... oddal sem eno vlogo, recimo 20.10 in sem izpolnjeval vse pogoje.. nato pa so 7.11 spremenili pogoje (dodali neke nove clene) in mojo vlogo zavrnili, a je to posteno? mam kaj moznosti, da se pritozim?
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a je določen kakšen rok v katerem morajo sprocesirat zadeve?
<lynxlynxlynx> ima vloga polinkan kak pravilnik, pogodbo?
<Grega> pise, da je rok oddaje do npr 30.10, obvestili pa bodo najkasneje do 15.11
<Grega> mislim, da je to vse
<lynxlynxlynx> vseeno, kar napiš en dopis
<Grega> ja.. bom en mali dopisek napisal
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> če si ti poslal preden so oni spremenili pogoje ti ne smejo zavrnit vloge na podlagi pogojev s katerimi ti v času oddaje nisi bil seznanjen
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa ti jo zavrnejo zaradi tretjih razlogov :D
<Grega> ce ne bom pa pistolj kupil
<CrazyLemon> to se ne splaca
<CrazyLemon> metek mal večjega kalibra pošlji po pošti
<CrazyLemon> je bl poceni
<CrazyLemon> enako učinkovito
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> to je dobro, se bom list papirja prihranil
<Grega> pa barvo
<Grega> pa se pisat ne rabim.. huuh
<zdobersek> kr antraks
<zdobersek> brez opozorila.
<CrazyLemon> antrax ni več aktualen
<CrazyLemon> če že..pol raje pošlješ recimo 100g sladkorja v prahu
<CrazyLemon> in dan pozneje Å¡e recept za pripravo potice..tko tudi ko te izsledijo
<CrazyLemon> maš izgovor :P
<zdobersek> zucker je prev ociten
<zdobersek> moka je boljsa.
<zdobersek> plus, zucker bojo pozrl
<zdobersek> moka, not that much.
<CrazyLemon> iz moke bodo pa potico naredili!
<zdobersek> premal moke tbh
<christooss_> konjska glava ftw :)
<zdobersek> umiram ... :/
<modelcek> dons pa do mrtvega :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rip
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: right back at ya
<zdobersek> zal, ampak tudi ti umiras.
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do share.
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2011/11/10/ :)
<Pepelka> Opera 11.60 beta debuts with double-rainbow support
<CrazyLemon> my immortality ? never
<CrazyLemon> iiiiii double rainbow¨ :>
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> !g youtube double rainbow song
<Pepelka> YouTube - DOUBLE RAINBOW SONG!! Video http://vodpod.com/watch/3973946-youtube-double-rainbow-song
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
<Pepelka> Yosemitebear Mountain Giant Double Rainbow 1-8-10      - YouTube
<zdobersek> to je orig.
<zdobersek> tam zravn je se pa song.
<kubanc> a je kdo ze uporabljal hard disk spinrite?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> LIES
<CrazyLemon> Večer nas je dodal na G+
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> mnogo ljudi, sam nobenega ni na tem kanalu ...
<CrazyLemon> pa Bambino.si :DD
<CrazyLemon> pa lekarnar.com ! free drugs for everyone!
<zdobersek> mogoc cjo na ubuntu migrirat
<zdobersek> al pa IT techie upravlja njihov G+ acc
<CrazyLemon> je kar neki žensk
<CrazyLemon> presenetljivo :)
 * zdobersek gre pogledat
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GQ1gyWCmTI
<Pepelka> iPhone 4S - Ask Siri for a blow job!      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> matr..tole SiRi bi pa kr mel :D
<zdobersek> ... in zdej je kao Apple v veliki prednosti.
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> huda tekma turčija:hrvaška :)
<zdobersek> 17. novembra pride nexus v slovenijo
<zdobersek> we be waitin'
<andrejz> @zdobersek: pri komu?
<zdobersek> andrejz: simobil & mobitel
<andrejz> a so cene znane?
<zdobersek> http://www.androidcentral.com/european-galaxy-nexus-availability
<Pepelka> European Galaxy Nexus availability | Android Central
<zdobersek> ne se afaik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek afaik
<CrazyLemon> mobitel ga ni naroču
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako se govori :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj si to slisu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek slišal nisem
<CrazyLemon> prebral :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: le linkaj
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3721&p=67888#p67858
<Pepelka> Samsung GALAXY NEXUS - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<zdobersek> jst sem pa nekje prebral, da bo ...
<zdobersek> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3721&p=67888#p67888
<zdobersek> :)
<Pepelka> Samsung GALAXY NEXUS - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> Mobitel Nejc, v naši ponudbi Samsunga Galaxy Nexus zaenkrat še ne planiramo.
<CrazyLemon> 29. oktober ob 7:52 · Všeč mi je
<CrazyLemon> by mobitel.si @ facebook :)
<zdobersek> ja, 29. oktober!
<zdobersek> moj prvi link je pa z 28. oktobra,
<zdobersek> en dan pozneje itak se ni prisl od vodilnih do 'upravljalcev facebooka'
<zdobersek> spljoh je pa to bil vikend
<zdobersek> tko da mam prav
<lynxlynxlynx> zima je prišla :)
<zdobersek> game of thrones pride sele pomladi ven ;)
<sasa84> ooo kubanc <3
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> aja...sm misnla d je glih gor pršu :D
<CrazyLemon> silly pussy
<sasa84> bemtiš, morm skenslat marvina gaya...drgač sm preveč romantiš :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, right on baby :P
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon ass
 * CrazyLemon polije sasa84 s hladno vode
<CrazyLemon> blah..niti tipkat ne znam več
<zdobersek> JOY TO THE WORLD
<zdobersek> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/11/11/2036245/linux-kernel-power-bug-is-fixed
<Pepelka> Linux Kernel Power Bug Is Fixed - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> a patch mimicking Windows ? oh god no!
 * sasa84 oblita z vodo začne zvijat srajčko in plesat ob drogu
<sasa84> wuf wuf, akcija!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tebe pa že dolg ni obiskal noben tovornjakar ane?? :P
<zdobersek> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> zmaga: 1 result (0.12 seconds)
<sasa84> christooss__!!! :Dđ
<sasa84> oh, usprašu se me je :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst tovornjakarjem ne dajem :P
 * sasa84 ma zlato! :P
<CrazyLemon> ne daješ...ampak sama vzameš
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> a-a, nikol nism mela tovornjakarja...in tud zdj ga nimam :))
<sasa84> možn da ga pa kdaj bom... :P
<sasa84> ampak...ta ni tovornjakar
<sasa84> on voz kombi LOOOOL
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hec ;)
<sasa84> ne, Å¡e izpita nima za kombi :P
<sasa84> kakršn je-...še dobr d so mu za avto dal izpit :P
<CrazyLemon> a spet mulce pecaš?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ne ne :P
<sasa84> je starejši... zdj se nek 'ovohavamo' :P
<CrazyLemon> upam da si se nadišavla
<CrazyLemon> če ne se ne bo vrnu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ja, sj mi je kupu parfum no :D
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuh
<CrazyLemon> saša..to pa ne bo dobr znak
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> mi hoče nek povedat a? :P
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da medtem k ste se 'ovohaval'
<CrazyLemon> mu očitno neki ni najbl pasal :P
<CrazyLemon> in zdej te hoče nadišavit
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to je čist drugač
<CrazyLemon> da te končo lahk posexa
<CrazyLemon> končno*
<lynxlynxlynx> markiranje teritorija, sam ker scanje ni družbeno sprejemljivo, kupiš prepoznaven parfum
<lynxlynxlynx> trust me, i'm a biologist
<CrazyLemon> lynx..a nisi gozdar?? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> lynx a ste se vi v gozdu tudi s parfumom markirali? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> prenevarno zarad medvedov
<lynxlynxlynx> pa lubadarjev, valda
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a tipi kupjo parfum ženski, če jo hočjo zacahnat, da je njihova?
<lynxlynxlynx> to sem mislil, ja
<sasa84> prijateljici pol neb nikol kupil parfuma?
<sasa84> preveč osebno?
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem še razmišljal o tem
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ful zanimiv... morm mal razmislt :P
<lynxlynxlynx> vnašam kaos
<lynxlynxlynx> povej če rabiš video za resetiranje, mam idealnega
<sasa84> video za resetiranje?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> tega miselnega toka, ker je o možganih
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kr ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.ted.com/talks/daniel_wolpert_the_real_reason_for_brains.html
<Pepelka> Daniel Wolpert: The real reason for brains | Video on TED.com
<sasa84> mogoče bom tko kej zgruntala kaj se unmu tipu podi po glav :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne s tem videom hehe
<sasa84> haha, hud je lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> tipo je simpatičen
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz()
<nafika1> wiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> juhuuu
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-12
<nafika1> kdaj bo ze konc ... jst bi sla spat ...
<nafika1> mejte se
<nafika1> papa
<newbie141> nice to see you again...
<andrejz> CrazyLemon zakaj se mi ne pojavi več možnost "označi temo kot rešeno" na forumu?
<Sky[x]> http://izklop.com/?url=links%2Fstart&a=open&id=73965%2A%2A%2A%2A
<Pepelka> Vic o Kanglerju in Bossmanu je resni�en!    - Izklop.com
<yang> saska
<sasa84> oo yang :))
<sasa84> kok kej učne ure solopetja? :D
<yang> haha, nisem jst glih za petje
<yang> ampak vem kaj si mislila hihi
<yang> vcer sem bil pa na ta boljsem koncertu letos, elton john
<yang> ne mors verjet kok ma clovek energije
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<zdobersek> oj right back at ya :)
<sasa84> uuu ^^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek g+ gumb moramo dodat!
<CrazyLemon> ASAP!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v footer? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp :)
<zdobersek> !g ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si http://www.ubuntu.si/
 * zdobersek je trenutno bl len
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu slovenija
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux ... http://www.ubuntu.si/
<CrazyLemon> tretji link je že google+ page :)
<zdobersek> ... ce je googlov iskalnik
<zdobersek> valda da bo tkoj zraven link do njihovga soc. omrezja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaksna je koda za ta gumb? kje?
<CrazyLemon> jah..'ne bi smel' bit po njihovi logiki :D
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/t82ShZcM
<Pepelka> Spam Detection For Paste ID: t82ShZcM
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a prvi del je nujen?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my guess is no..ampak lahko ga vseeno daš :)
<CrazyLemon> ker tist link verjetno pomaga pol ko spiderji indexirajo vsebino :)
<zdobersek> PROBLEM PROBLEM
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra?
<zdobersek> http://i42.tinypic.com/4hfqfl.png
<zdobersek> ven mece ikonco
<CrazyLemon> sm mel enako tezavo :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a zato si men uturu? :&
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vertical-align: middle
<zdobersek> to daj kot stil za <img>
<zdobersek> pa velikost na 20x20
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: who da man?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you da man
<CrazyLemon> sam ne daš za <img>
<CrazyLemon> ampak za #siteinfo img
<zdobersek> tud lahko
<zdobersek> jst sem pac lokaliziru problem na <img>
<CrazyLemon> commitaj :)
<zdobersek> you commitaj!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e neki
<zdobersek> tell it
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si določu ip za 0.0.0.0 ??? :>
<zdobersek> hva?
<zdobersek> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxNDM
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] More Linux Kernel Patches To Mimic Windows
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aja, v pluginu?
<zdobersek> zato, ker niti ni vazno ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/
<CrazyLemon> good enough? :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> CrazyLemon: Ojla! Kako si?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> CrazyLemon: Long time no see!
<sasa84> loooool
<CrazyLemon> Emmanuel_Chanel pozdravljen japonec!
 * sasa84 slaps Emmanuel_Chanel 
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon 
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: good enough.
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: lahko potrdim tvoje težave z videom
<lynxlynxlynx> ffmpeg mi crkuje zaradi zvoka, recordmydesktop pa ne osvežuje vedno in/ali raztrže sliko :s
<CrazyLemon> Emmanuel_Chanel kako si ?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kaj pa ffmpeg preko terminala?
<lynxlynxlynx> a se ga da še kako drugače?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej commitaj tudi za forum
<Emmanuel_Chanel> CrazyLemon: Dobro. Pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> ti povem spremembe?
<CrazyLemon> Emmanuel_Chanel V redu - malo je dolgčas! :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ma sem sprobavala programe, pa je bil povsod tearing.. to prek terminala pa laufa
<lynxlynxlynx> lavfa, sam skor takoj ko poženem svoj program, crkne audio in se vse konča
<lynxlynxlynx> bom probal Å¡e z draw every frame al neki tazga
<sasa84> čak...ti dam jst komando :)
<lynxlynxlynx> uporabljam skor isto kot si zadnjič prlepla
<sasa84> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s $(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}') -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 -y output.mkv
<sasa84> men to dela BP
<lynxlynxlynx> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -s 1366x768+0+0 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 3 -y iwd.mkv
<sasa84> kaj pa moje ti dela?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj se pa Emmanuel_Chanel noče z mano ment? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš samo -r 30 več
<lynxlynxlynx> v delu za video, ki ni problematičen
<sasa84> to je kao funkcija za full screen
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, Å¡e multithreading, bom probal Å¡e brez
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> a bi se dal kje naštimat, d bi ti snemal mp3?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, tm pri acodec
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak alsa dobi underrun, tako da encoder pomoje ni pomemben
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, hiter test z ac3 in dela
<sasa84> kaj je blo pol?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker se te boji? d0h :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa dj mu reč d sm fejst punca no ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> ma zdobersek sam skače dns :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej commitaj tudi za forum
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ti povem spremembe?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej diff nekam!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje za vraga naj dobim diff
<CrazyLemon> če bi lahk naredu diff
<CrazyLemon> bi tudi commital
<zdobersek> no, povej potem, kaj si naredu.
<lynxlynxlynx> carsko, dela
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: samo audio codec sem zamenjal na ac3
<sasa84> pol je blo nek s kodeki?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://pastebin.com/umv3ndcu
<Pepelka> Spam Detection For Paste ID: umv3ndcu
<CrazyLemon> tole je nov wp_hacks_footer
<CrazyLemon> naredi diff
<CrazyLemon> oziroma komitaj spremembe :)
<CrazyLemon> tole je v punbb/include/user
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek za wordpress pa sm itak uredil znotraj samega wordpressa
<CrazyLemon> in je sprememba v bazi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne bi rajs v bzr dal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek česa?
<zdobersek> ker ce se stran porusi, gre vse v franze
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spremembe v wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej če prečekiraš bzr
<CrazyLemon> ne boš najdu footerja nikjer
<CrazyLemon> kjer je vse znotraj wordpress 'delovne mize'
 * zdobersek ne pozna tolk wordpressa, kokr bi ga moral
<CrazyLemon> sej če se stran poruši
<CrazyLemon> bomo mel več skrbi
<CrazyLemon> kot pa kako zgleda footer
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> evo, v bazaarju
<zdobersek> bazaar je drek.
<zdobersek> nikol vec se ga ne dotaknem, ce ni nujno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako se slovensko reče "dash"-u?
<CrazyLemon> Pregledna plošča?
<sasa84> jp, pregledna plošča
<CrazyLemon> unity Launcher pa je  ..zaganjalnik?
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, brihten si!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pošlji mi mail at ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj pa bi rad mail? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako da lahko pokažem v videu kje so vidni maili
<CrazyLemon> zato*
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> maš ;)
<CrazyLemon> za nujno sporočilo? :D
<CrazyLemon> prav mika me da kliknem!
<CrazyLemon> :CD
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 maš kak predlog kaj naj pokažem v videu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: geslo za zan@ubuntu.si sem pozabu!
<CrazyLemon> razn dasha ter launcherja?
<zdobersek> crysis!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bastard
<zdobersek> John Snow je bastart!
<zdobersek> ce nimas pojma, kaj to pomen, pejt ze koncn gledat Game of Thrones
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pojma nimam...jaz sem tud že gruntala kaj bi kej
<sasa84> kaj pa kok se npr. da al pa skensla ikonce/programe v zaganjalniku?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je like...15 sekund dela :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah... pa raztegn :P
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> tole bo dolga noč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> že cca. 8x sm posnel eno in isto stvar
<CrazyLemon> in vedno se nekje zmotim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa tale recordmydesktop bi lahk uporabljal vsa jedra
<CrazyLemon> ne pa mi enga nabije na 100%
<CrazyLemon> druge pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> in vedno je random jedro
<CrazyLemon> prej je bilo drugo
<CrazyLemon> zdej je tretje
<lynxlynxlynx> nastav, da šele na koncu spremeni zapis, pa bo takoj hitrejši
<CrazyLemon> sej na koncu spremeni oz. encodea
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pol maš že nastavljeno
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno uporablja sam eno jedro :/
<CrazyLemon> tokrat je to prvo jedro..medtem k ostala tri idleata
<lynxlynxlynx> pa probi direkt ffmpeg - tam lahko nastaviš
<lynxlynxlynx> bi pa moral v dveh korakih, če bi hotel zakasnit encoding
<CrazyLemon> umm
<CrazyLemon> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 -f x11grab -r 30 -s $(xwininfo -root | grep 'geometry' | awk '{print $2;}') -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 -y output.mkv
<CrazyLemon> a tale način
<CrazyLemon> al tist tvoj ? :)
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim tale ma sam threads 0
<CrazyLemon> tvoj ma pa threads 3
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sam nisem ziher da ni 0 autodetect
<lynxlynxlynx> grem pogledat
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda da ne
<lynxlynxlynx> -threads auto ;)
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon v prst
<_slax0r_> lol
<zdobersek> do not judge me
<zdobersek> ampak tole ni slabo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qb7zjKkLCoQ
<Pepelka> Rumour Has It / Someone Like You (Glee Cast Version)      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> errr
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9_nsXgtD6k :)
<Pepelka> DevilDriver - I Could Care Less      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek glee? seriously? :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you can touch..but dont bite :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne gledam vec, k je gay
<zdobersek> ampak tole sem slucajno nasu na internetih
<CrazyLemon> mhmmmm
 * sasa84 oblizne prst od CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon raje ne pove sasi kje je tist prst pravkar bil
<CrazyLemon> in đizs krajst sasa84 ..kak maš to podpis na ubuntu.si mailu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhmmmmm kaj?
<CrazyLemon> [alsa @ 0xf78560] cannot open audio device hw:0,0 (No such file or directory)
<CrazyLemon> wai oh wai
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a kej fali podpisu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fali ? ne..še preveč je kričeč :>
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> tko d vejo :P
<_slax0r_> uhm
<_slax0r_> je tukaj kdo ze kdaj kaj delal z inotify?
<napsy> jup
<_slax0r_> Each inotify instance can have thousands of watches, each watch for a different list of events.
<_slax0r_> potem morda ves
<_slax0r_> ce tole pomeni
<_slax0r_> en inotify instance = en open file descriptor?
<_slax0r_> ali je vsak watch svoj file descriptor?
<_slax0r_> aja pa se to, ali inotify "gleda" tudi subdirectorije?
<_slax0r_> gr8 :)
<_slax0r_> napsy_ zdaj si sploh vidu kaj sm napisu?
<_slax0r_> :)
<napsy_> um sory ... zmankal baterije
<napsy_> nism vidu
<_slax0r_> http://pastebin.com/MrZmLKmK
<Pepelka> <_slax0r_> uhm  <_slax0r_> je tukaj kdo ze kdaj kaj delal z inotify?  <napsy> ju - Pastebin.com
<napsy_> inotify instance = en open file descriptor
<napsy_> inotify ne gleda rekurzivno kokr js vem
<_slax0r_> ok, sam itak lahko das vec watchov na en instance
<_slax0r_> tko da to ni problem
<napsy_> aha
<_slax0r_> kok je pa to kaj "resource hungry"?
<napsy_> pomoje zelo malo
<_slax0r_> ok, pa se zadnje, winblows alternative za intofiy obstaja kaksen?
<_slax0r_> ce ves morda
<napsy_> mora obstajat, sam ne poznam
<_slax0r_> ma ok, winblows support, not yet :)
<napsy_> ka pa delas?
<_slax0r_> ma rabm neki za realtime backup enih par stvari
<nafisa> tok tok ...
<nafisa> samo pozdravim
<nafisa> pa delat dalje
<nafisa> čez 5 minut odpremo
<nafisa> :* vsem :)
<_slax0r_> odpremo?
<nafisa> jp
<nafisa> delam zdele drugače
<_slax0r_> ah
<nafisa> sam stuširat sem se šla pa preoblečt
<nafisa> papa
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +37.5°C
<CrazyLemon> tko vroč pa še ni bil!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> le kaj delas :)
<CrazyLemon> do 41° je pršu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> večer
<andrejz> vse mrtvo?
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> nope
<lynxlynxlynx> bugs everywhere -.-
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx: mrežo prot komarjem dej, pa ne bodo v bajto pršli :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v bajti so dobrodošli
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pa v mojih kreacijah
<Grega> a se "ta-velike" pise skupaj al narazen?
<napsy_> besede tavelike ne obstaja
<Grega> ok, pa ce jo vseeno zelim uporabit? jo dam v narekovanje?
<CrazyLemon> če je ker top gear fan kle
<CrazyLemon> zuni je Clarkson powered up DVD
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> bom si kr jaz sposodil
<tr43nd> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84_> joooj, kok je dobr film amazing grace!!!
<tr43nd> 2006
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> glih pogledala sm ga zdeh
<sasa84> zdej*
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> kolk  mrtvih ?
<sasa84> tr43nd, a?
<sasa84> no, kr napiš...jst grem kadit ;)
<tr43nd> v filmu mislim
<tr43nd> kr pjt vlecit,...
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> mrtvih...hm...
<sasa84> naravne smrti? :P
<tr43nd> na splosno
<sasa84> ne, ni dost tko mrtvih.. ampak všeč mi je, da je tipo vztraju
<tr43nd> aah
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> o cem se pa gre v filmu ?
<sasa84> zgodba o williamu wilberforcu... ma tm bliz 30 let se je v parlamentu trudu, da bi velika britanija prepovedala trgovino s sužnji
<tr43nd> aja
<tr43nd> tnx
<sasa84> men je bil film všeč :)
<tr43nd> lepo,js se nisem pogledal
<sasa84> jaz sem ga mela že ful cajta dol...oz sposojenga :D pa ga nisem pogledala :)
<tr43nd> :)))
<tr43nd> kaj pa drugace gledas? katero zvrst?
<tr43nd> pr0n ?
<sasa84> am...rada mam drame
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> js tut
<sasa84> am...všeč mi je almodovar
<tr43nd> ne poznam
<sasa84> pa pasolinijevi filmi
<sasa84> almodovar mi je verjetno najljubši režiser
<tr43nd> js trenuto gledam ,, sons of anardhy ,,
<tr43nd> kr ok drama
<sasa84> si bom 1x sposodla :))
<tr43nd> lol
<Sky[x]> Programer je stroj, ki pretvarja kofein v vrstice programske kode. Pa naj še kdo reče, da kava ni super.
<CrazyLemon> Kava ni super.
<sasa84> ne smemo javno govort o torrentih :P
<sasa84> rečemo, da si pač stvari sposodmo :P
<tr43nd> baje pomaga proti raku
<sasa84> kava je zakon ;)
<tr43nd> sasa84, res je
<tr43nd> 2x
<tr43nd> :))
<sasa84> :))
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa tudi čiki pomagajo proti raku ane? :>
<sasa84> mhm
<tr43nd> zihr...   :)
<sasa84> ja no.. poglejte pokojno kraljico mati... vsak dan gin al šeri, kadila... pa 102 leti dočakala :P
<tr43nd> jp
<tr43nd> glede na to da je Martinovo...
<sasa84> ja...? ;)
<tr43nd> na zdravje...
<sasa84> hihi, hvala enako :)
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> prekleti kroniki
<tr43nd> kafetar, utihni
 * sasa84 uščipne CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon NE pije ne kave ne vine in NE kadi
<tr43nd> a je ziv ?
<sasa84> tr43nd, noup
<sasa84> k bom umrla bom taka kt CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D
<tr43nd> mnde je sam koda nekje na netu...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta je pa kruta :/
<sasa84> ma ta CrazyLemon je kt jeti... so ene fejk fotke, vidu ga ni pa noben :P
<tr43nd> ooo shit, ti kj boljsga prvosim
<sasa84> tr43nd, ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja sorči no...kaj ti bi rad metuzalema šišnu? :))
<tr43nd> <sasa84> k bom umrla bom taka kt CrazyLemon===ooo shit, ti kj boljsga prvosim
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<tr43nd> sasa...?
<sasa84> tr43nd, ? :)
<tr43nd> a ti si 4-ta ?
<tr43nd> http://file.si/public/view/full/204394
<Pepelka> 4.jpg
<sasa84> LOL :)
<tr43nd> :)))
<sasa84> tr43nd, ja ne morš kr vsakmu :)
<sasa84> enivej...kok je teb sploh ime?
<tr43nd> z desne proti levi mislim....
<tr43nd> tr43nd
<sasa84> aaa, sm misnla d z leve prot desni :P
<tr43nd> tist sklepam da ne
<sasa84> jah, vedt pa ne morš :)
<sasa84> lohk sem drugi jaz od CrazyLemon k je jeti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš kaj
<CrazyLemon> tok kosmat pa nisem!
<sasa84> povej :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<tr43nd> vazn da se nebrijes
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tega pa ne vem :)
<sasa84> tr43nd, na žalost...brijem se :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 s takim odnosom kot ga imaš danes..ne boš nikoli niti zvedla!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> oh!!!
<sasa84> i've f*cked!
<tr43nd> upam de ornk
<sasa84> tr43nd, sej ni nujn d sm jeti II :P
<tr43nd> hm, sasa, nazadnje se nisi
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> nazadne sm se brila :P
<tr43nd> ne cist
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> ar ju a goust in maj batrum? :P
<tr43nd> tak si napisala pred 2 mescim
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> tr43nd, ratu si nek opasan za tako uro :P
<tr43nd> rj bi bil gost v tvoj podrum
<sasa84> lol
<tr43nd> bla je polna luna
<sasa84> aaa :)
<tr43nd> na mene vpliva z zamikom
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> nč, jst bom šla pa spat počas :)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte :)
<tr43nd> to pomeni da sem ti dost zateziv
<tr43nd> kr velik uspeh na vse zgodaj
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ne...ma morm ob 7h ustat :)
<tr43nd> aha , to pa ni fajn
<tr43nd> js bom verjetno bedel do 7h
<sasa84> spat pejt, bo punca jezna
<tr43nd> punca je iluzija, iluzija pa ni realnost
<sasa84> a zdej boš reku d te to nč ne mikaŠ?
<tr43nd> a ta 4-a ?
<tr43nd> ne
<sasa84> ah ja...
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> jst sm pa zdej čist u akciji...iščem bodočga moža :P
<tr43nd> srecn tist ko bo sov mim...
<sasa84> sicr bo nastradu, ampak... včasih more človk sprejet tud težke odločitve :P
<sasa84> tr43nd, sej me sploh ne poznaš...lohk sm pa ful težka baba, skoz tečnarm, grda k strah itd :9
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> težka k sam hudič!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> evo, evo
<tr43nd> pol bi se lahko kj zmenla
<sasa84> ja lej... karte so na mizi :P
<tr43nd> sem bol na samem doma
<sasa84> važn d net vleče :P
<tr43nd> bi rabil nakaj da bi vrane odganjal
<sasa84> hihi
<tr43nd> sam mislim da nisi kos nalogi
<sasa84> no, pridem...pa še CrazyLemon bo zraven pršou :D
<sasa84> boš vidu...v radiju 10km nau žive duše :D
<tr43nd> nebi reku, glede na to da grem js vsak dan ven
<sasa84> sej ti se naju s CrazyLemon mejbi nauš ustrašu :D
<tr43nd> nit ne...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj k bi dala midva oglas na forum, da sva lahko strašili? :D
<tr43nd> sm ze kj lepsga tut vido
<sasa84> razno al pa kej tazga, k je rubrika...
<sasa84> :)
<tr43nd> hm,..
<sasa84> ooo dhbiker :)
<sasa84> a greš ti po hribu navzgor al navzdol? :D
<sasa84> oh, zdj morm it pa res spat :D
<sasa84> v glavnem... pridni bodte, radi se mejte in... lahkonočko :)
<tr43nd> podrum zaklen
<tr43nd> noc,.
<sasa84> tr43nd, mam deviški pas... en kluč ma fotr, druzga pa župnik :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<tr43nd> pa poznanstvo na Dobu
<sasa84> Sky[x], :))
<sasa84> zdj pa res..šibam spat predn še hujše bedariej začnem govort :P
<sasa84> nočkooo :***
<tr43nd> glede bedarij so siroka merila
<tr43nd> hm, zgleda de sem se je resil...
<tr43nd> oz. ona nas
<Sky[x]> christoss mej retweetnu :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<christooss_> :)
<Sky[x]> :P
<christooss_> nič grem v winse :( sprobat igrce :)
<tr43nd> :(
<christooss_> ja če Urban Terror alfa še ni za Linuxe
<christooss_> treba sprobat :)
<tr43nd> ???
<tr43nd> a pride nov ?
<christooss_> http://www.urbanterror.info/hd/
<Pepelka> Urban Terror HD
<christooss_> ne Å¡e kmalu
<christooss_> tr43nd a igraš?
<tr43nd> jaa
<tr43nd> obcasno
<christooss_> jst tud cko enkrat na dan :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-11-13
<tr43nd> hm, pol si bolj priden kt js
<christooss_> :)
<tr43nd> vcasih sem tut js vsak dan po par ur
<christooss_> zdej sem prešaltal iz quejka na Urban Terror
<christooss_> tako da quake zdej igram samo enkrat na teden
<tr43nd> ker nick ?
<christooss_> <<<<
<tr43nd> v terror mislim
<christooss_> <<<<<<
<christooss_> mislm
<christooss_> :)
<tr43nd> jt tut
<tr43nd> <<<
<christooss_> [42]christooss je polni
<christooss_> čeprov zdej iščem en kul server k na temu k sm zdej je ful cheeterjev
<christooss_> :(
<christooss_> aimbot pa wallhacki :(
<tr43nd> ja, tega se mi zdi da je veliko
<christooss_> baje to zdej štimajo za v HD da bo en način za lažjo administracijo
<tr43nd> aha
<christooss_> čeprov sej ni tolk velik da bi nehal igrat špilo ampak se na vsake tolk časa najde en kreten
<christooss_> pa je bv
<tr43nd> na linku zgleda ok
<christooss_> sej izgled je relativno podobno
<christooss_> mal FAQ poglej kaj bo novga
<christooss_> pomoje bo kr zakon scena
<christooss_> upam, da bodo čimprej dal ven
<christooss_> vsaj lin client
<tr43nd> hm, saj se starga ne obvladam cist
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> sej tud jst ne
<christooss_> sam zdej k pa govorim s tabo me je pa prjel da spljoh ne grem v winse :)
<tr43nd> je pa fajn vcasih mal gor it pa enmal pogeymat
<tr43nd> lol
<tr43nd> christooss_
<tr43nd> dj povej
<christooss_> kaj naj povem?
<tr43nd> a tet U.T. dela ito na windows ?
<tr43nd> mislim ta za linux
<tr43nd> nisem sprobal
<christooss_> čak to misliš 4.x
<christooss_> ta k ni hd
<christooss_> ja itak dela na windowsih
<tr43nd> ne, mislim tega ko je za linux
<tr43nd> hm, sicer ima nek . exe fayl
<christooss_> ta za linux je universal
<christooss_> tako da je vključen tudi za winse not
<christooss_> poleg macos
<christooss_> tako da ja dela tudi na winsih
<tr43nd> aha, to pomeni da bi ga lahko dal na winse XP
<tr43nd> bom probo frendu nalozit (15let)
<christooss_> jup
<tr43nd> ene par map je pa svetovno narejenih
<christooss_> ful so zakon
<tr43nd> ja
<christooss_> sej zdej hočem prepričat še par mojih frendov
<christooss_> čeprov so kurbe lene :)
<tr43nd> hahaaha
<christooss_> v openareni sem bil ful preveč dobr
<christooss_> oz zdej k je zima bodo pomoje spet nazaj pršli igrat
<christooss_> tako da OA al pa UrT
<christooss_> :)
<tr43nd> sem sprobal, ampak mi ne lezi
<tr43nd> nekako mi je U.T kr zakon
<christooss_> ja oa je quake urt je pa bl "realen" boj
<tr43nd> pa vcasih crysis wars
<christooss_> pohitren COD :)
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> sem bral da mint pridobiva na popularnosti zaradi ubuntuja :D
<tr43nd> js tut
<christooss_> jup tale unity je krneki
<tr43nd> slashdot
<christooss_> zih zarad tega?
<christooss_> a dasta link
<tr43nd> nevem, men ne lezi
<christooss_> jst sm prešaltal na xfce
<tr43nd> http://slashdot.org/index2.pl?fhfilter=mint
<Pepelka> Slashdot: News for nerds, stuff that matters
<tr43nd> js sem pa se kr na Gnome
<christooss_> a gnome 2? al 3?
<tr43nd> 2
<Sky[x]> na slotech mislm da je tud
<Sky[x]> al pa racunalniske novice
<tr43nd> verjetno
<christooss_> damn pomoje bom jst tud zamenjal
<christooss_> gnome 2 je SUPER
<tr43nd> ko se ga enkrat nevadis je kr zakon
<tr43nd> pa compiz
<tr43nd> :  ))
<tr43nd> http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_OS_Vision.aspx
<christooss_> Nevem a sta vidla en je forkal 2.0 v Mate
<Pepelka> Commodore USA
<tr43nd> kr zanimivo
<christooss_> lol
<tr43nd> kje so stari casi ...
<tr43nd> :)
<christooss_> nič grem spat
<christooss_> se vidimo
<christooss_> tr43nd pingni če boš kdaj za špilat da mal pogejmamo :)
<christooss_> ajde
<tr43nd> ok
<andrejz> živjo duskala si tam?
<Sky[x]> kak prek konzole dodam en mrezni disk da ga bom vidu ?
<nafisa> ajd ... Å¡ibam jst
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> cya
<t3ch> sem zenareo takeover sam mi je vzelo op back .. :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> neki je fcked up na r-n.com
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/izboljsajte-vas-usmerjevalnik-z-odprtokodnim-dd-wrt.html
<Pepelka> Izboljšajte vaš usmerjevalnik z odprtokodnim DD-WRT
<CrazyLemon> recimo če greš na tole novico
<CrazyLemon> te po dveh sekundah preusmeri na glavno stran
<Sky[x]> da vidm
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: tnx vidm ja ket je problem ...
<CrazyLemon> tist iframe za video je fcked up verjetno
<zgaga> men dela v redu
<zgaga> sicer mi piše spodaj: "Za prikaz te vsebine je potreben vstavek"
<zdobersek> sunday bloody sunday ...
<Sky[x]> eh do jutr nav noben popravu :D
<Sky[x]> men se pa tud ne da dostopa nastavt :D
<ziga555-> Živjo
<ziga555-> a se kdo tukaj spozna na vsftp in ubuntu server ?
<Sky[x]> kaj pa te muci ?
<Sky[x]> tukej pisi na privat ni nic :)
<ziga555-> aha
<ziga555-> ugl. boljše bi bilo da bi googlal
<ziga555-> oz. bi cel server postavil na novo
<ziga555-> ker mi osnov manjka
<ziga555-> ampak uglavnem ftp mi ne laufa lokalno
<ziga555-> zunanje laufa,..
<ziga555-> mam pa prižgan passive mode
<Sky[x]> na ker local p pa se povezujes
<Sky[x]> probej na 127.0.0.1
<Sky[x]> pa se na localhost
<Sky[x]> al pa direkt na IP k ga ma ta masina
<ziga555-> ja to dela
<ziga555-> ampak potem pa zunanje ne dela
<ziga555-> mam pa ip 192.168.1.7
<ziga555-> rad bi pa da dela lokalno in zunanje
<Sky[x]> ne razumem kaj hoces zdj
<Sky[x]> na ker ip dela ko se lokalno povezujes ?
<ziga555-> sepravi passive ip imam nastavljen moj trenutni ip
<ziga555-> in skripto ki mi updata ip
<ziga555-> torej to je 86.xx.xxx.x...
<ziga555-> ip nastavljen
<ziga555-> samo če je ta ip nastavljen lokalno ne deluje
<ziga555-> se pa povezujem na ta ip
<ziga555-> ali pa na 192.168.1.7
<ziga555-> pa ravno tako ne deluje
<Sky[x]> kaj pa 127.0.0.1 ?
<Sky[x]> al pa localhost
<ziga555-> 127.0.0.1 pa nisem probal
<ziga555-> ja local host pa ja
<ziga555-> ampakravno tako ne dela
<ziga555-> pa je delalo 3 dni nazaj
<Sky[x]> restartej ftp :D
<Sky[x]> ce ti ip sam v conf popravs to pol ni ok
<Sky[x]> ga rabs tud restartat ftp :)
<ziga555-> ah to sem že 10x sprobal,...
<ziga555-> sicer tudi prijavim se
<ziga555-> če v browser vnesem:
<ziga555-> ftp://192.168.1.7
<ziga555-> se mi pogaže login okno
<ziga555-> se normalno prijavim
<ziga555-> prikaže mi direktorije ki so navoljo
<ziga555-> samo tistega kar sem pa uploadal z clientom
<ziga555-> pa ne odpre
<ziga555-> oz. mi napiše da stran ni na voljo
<ziga555-> pa tudi client jamra pri uploadanju fajlov
<ziga555-> ker pa če tam nastavim ip 192.168.1.9
<ziga555-> pa dela..
<Sky[x]> ma ja to je ena fora
<Sky[x]> sam sem ze pozabu kva je blo
<Sky[x]> nastavitve neki nimas vredu
<ziga555-> ja in ta fora me bo spravla ob živce
<ziga555-> ja nastavitve niamm vredu
<ziga555-> do pred 3 dni
<ziga555-> ko sem updatal
<ziga555-> vse
<Sky[x]> aja eh
<Sky[x]> ne znam ti pomagat res :)
<ziga555-> ali pa če tole zakomentiram tudi dela:
<ziga555-> pasv_enable=YES
<ziga555-> pasv_min_port=10000
<ziga555-> pasv_max_port=10024
<ziga555-> pasv_address=89.142.xx.xx
<ziga555-> Morda se bo kdo našel ki bo znal pomagat..
<Sky[x]> aja porte mors met odprte
<Sky[x]> a to mas ?
<ziga555-> to mam
<ziga555-> a je možno da je ruter kriv ?
<ziga555-> je siolov..
<ziga555-> ampak dos edaj je delalo
<zdobersek> lahk na kratko opises problem?
<zdobersek> gor & dol me mece, tak da glih tvoje pisanje zamudim ...
<ziga555-> FTP mi lokalno ne deluje
<zdobersek> ... ne vem, ce lahk pomagam. v LJ mi siolov router na 11.10 linijo dol mece, NetworkManager pa se potem noce nazaj povezat.
<zdobersek> sem mislil, da mas podoben problem, pa ocitno ne :)
<ziga555-> mam
<ziga555-> rad bi svoj server spremenil Å¡e v ruter
<ziga555-> torej da bi sam vzpostavljal povezavo
<ziga555-> ker bo mogoče potem delovalo
<ziga555-> ali pa če  ma kdo urejen config file
<ziga555-> samo sedaj morem še preštudirat permission teh  ftp map
<ziga555-> ker mi občasno ftp client še joka
<zgaga> hello
<zgaga> v cem je fora Google Web Toolkit? Za kaj se to uporablja?
<zdobersek> zgaga: google ti kao pospesi stran
<zdobersek> afaik
<zdobersek> nic posebnega, ze mal zastarelo
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<zdobersek> pej spat!
<zdobersek> pejt*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tvoj spanec.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes grem ze ob desetih spat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne moti me ok?!!
<CrazyLemon> ker berem pomembno novico
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ok.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: o cem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek brat pitt je kupu tank
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vem.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne tolk pomembna novica
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i know what you're trying to do
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bolj je pomembno, da je mela Miley Cyrus preglobok dekolte
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dobr dekolte je!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa Beyonce spet mnde ni noseca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm.. pa jennifer je zapustila tipa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek baje ma že drugega
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ktera jennifer?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lopezova!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa en nov zdej v pornicih nastopa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem, sam slikco sem vidu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubistvu sploh ni obraza gor, sam misicasto oprsje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej prečekiri kdo..js pa grem pico naredit..da bova lahk celo noč o tem govorila
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne poznam ljudi po oprsjih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek weirdo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vsaj moskih ne ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je Petelinji Zajtrk resnicna zgodba?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker 24ur.com pravi, da je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Sam pomojem so zamesal z Zajtrkom Petelinov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jebes pico, PINK ZARI OD SRECE
<zdobersek> haha @ http://t.co/fA2stw99
<zdobersek> hahaha @ http://t.co/cIefm5EN
<ziga555> Živjo
<ziga555> Zdravo fantje
<ziga555> ftp sem zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek word on the street is..da je petelinji zajtrk dejansko kopija zajtrka petelinov!
<ziga555> ampak sedaj pa še največje sranje se mi je zgodilo po nesreči
<ziga555> na ubuntu server
<ziga555> prijavljen kot root
<ziga555> sem napisal chmod 666 /etc
<ziga555> se lahko kako izvlečem ???
<Sky[x]> ziga555: in kaj je blo narobe pri FT?
<ziga555> ali je rešitev samo format ??
<Sky[x]> chmod 666 etc/ ato si samo mapo etc chmodal nisi pa poddam ce ce se ne motim
<Sky[x]> tko da samo poglej nekam kako je etc mapa chmododna pa je ok :)
<Sky[x]> drwxr-xr-x mam jst na eni masini k je nek str ubuntu gor
<ziga555> ja
<ziga555> veš  kako mam
<ziga555> drw-rw-rw-
<ziga555> Sky[x kaj predlagaš ?
<tr43nd> lp
<ziga555> jao
<Grega> jao
<tr43nd> jao
<ziga555> Sky[x], pri ftp so bili passive porti pa permission nastavljeni narobe, kaj  naj naredim sedaj ko sem chomodov (v root) /etc direktorij, pravice etc-ja pa so: drw-rw-rw-
<ziga555> zna kdo pomagat :P
<Grega> ziga555: 755 je drwxr-xr-x
<ziga555> ja ampak nemorem spremenit
<ziga555> ker semd al 666
<ziga555> sem dal
<ziga555> in nemorem nič
<Grega> zakaj ne bi mogel spremenit?
<ziga555> ker sem praktično cel disk zaklenil
<ziga555> Å¡e z rootom
<ziga555> nemorem nič
<ziga555> če pa grem na svoj user
<ziga555> mi pa piše da nenajde imena
<Grega> bootas se lahko, in uporabljas terminal? kaj napise, ce vpises chmod 755 /etc ?
<Grega> skratka..
<Grega> ce se predmetu rece "Razvoj informacijskih sistemov"
<Grega> kaksno bi lahko bilo geslo za dostop (moodle)?
<Grega> (jutri imam izpit) :>
<ziga555> aha z rootom sem uspel
<ziga555> hvala vam....
<Grega> gay
<Grega> PM!!!
<Grega> se spomnim prvo uro, "pfff, kaksno izi geslo, to si bom itak zapomnil"
<lynxlynxlynx> geslo
<Grega> ne, nek ris2012, ris1112, razvoj2012, risemo2012 .. nekaj takega je blo
<Grega> ko jebe
<lynxlynxlynx> a je tolk briljanten sistem, da si še gesla ne morš zamenjat?
<Grega> hmz.. ne, gre se za dostop do dolocenega predmeta.. skratka, imas svoj account, ampak znoter tega imas razlicne predmete, za katere rabis geslo
<lynxlynxlynx> torej si ga nis ti zmislil?
<Grega> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne poznaš nobenga sošolca??
<Grega> ne
<Grega> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> nenavadno
<Grega> pac, dva predmeta sta mi samo ostala.. k enem sem hodil, k drugem pa ne.. sicer sem malenkost govoril s sosolci, ampak kaj vec pa ne vem o njih :)
<Grega> a zdaj se pa se ti vec ne bos pogovarjal z mano? :((
<Grega> 2011RIS!!
<Grega> madafaka
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Grega> You are signed in for date "1. Kolokvij - G2-P01 ob 13:00" : Monday, 14. November 2011, 13:00
<Grega> zdaj je mogoce cas, da se zacnem ucit?
<CrazyLemon> to je ris
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš se učit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> to ze 3 leta pravim!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e kolokvij je!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> chrome + banshee + xchat + thunderbird = ~ 2.1 GB rama
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> bo treba na mint :D
<Grega> Uspešno opravljene vaje so tiste, ki imajo vsaj 10 točk
<Grega> kolk jih mam?! 14!!
<Grega> :)))
<CrazyLemon> car!
<Grega> pfff
<Grega> identicni pdfji.. :)
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/RJqiV
<Pepelka> Attempted Burglary - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva jokas
<zdobersek> banshee
<zdobersek> thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo 'bob'-a ? :D
<zdobersek> to porabi rama ko trave
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma chrome je tisti :)
<zdobersek> xchat ne poznam, ampak je drek (see what I did there?)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: switchi na epiphany
<CrazyLemon> 203.0 MiB +   1.5 MiB = 204.5 MiB	thunderbird-bin
<CrazyLemon> 235.1 MiB +   4.3 MiB = 239.4 MiB	banshee
<CrazyLemon> 395.9 MiB +  40.6 MiB = 436.5 MiB	chrome (12)
<CrazyLemon> top 3 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: close that pr0n!
<CrazyLemon> its bob!
<CrazyLemon> not pr0n
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: close that pr0n! in chrome!
<zdobersek> kolk casa se splaca zacet pred kolokvijem zacet ucit?
<zdobersek> npr. ... diskretne strukture?
<Grega> s spanjem?
<zdobersek> Grega: m?
<Grega> se hoces spat vmes? pa kaj pojest, ipd?
<Grega> ali samo ucit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek odvisno
<CrazyLemon> a si prvič slišal to snov
<CrazyLemon> ali želiš 8 in več
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<CrazyLemon> to ni tako preprosto vprašanje!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hocem 10, itak.
<zdobersek> a oceno napises tam na list?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek potem 6.89 dni
<Grega> kaj si nor?!
<Grega> ce je vec kot 2 dni, se sploh ne splaca investirat
<CrazyLemon> jah..če želi 10ko!
<zdobersek> v kaj tocno?
<CrazyLemon> ni druge!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/tista-prijazna-teta-ki-je-brala-je-bila-pornozvezdnica-sasha-grey/270523
<Pepelka> Tista "prijazna teta", ki je brala, je bila pornozvezdnica Sasha Grey :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> uglavnem!
<CrazyLemon> uff..ko bi meni kaj prebrala :>
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: zacni se kr ucit za kolokvije :D
<zdobersek> jutr se zacnem ucit!
<Sky[x]> mato mate v sezani 22. ze nam sploh se povedal niso nic kdaj
<zdobersek> itak je sam ~30 strani skripte.
<Sky[x]> za DS pa ni se nikjer datuma sploh ..
<Sky[x]> sej vsen :D
<zdobersek> + enmal sem talent za te stvari.
<zdobersek> mors bit kr talent, da ti tale wayland uspe zgradit brez problemov
<zdobersek> + da dela.
<zdobersek> kdo ve, kdaj misli Canonical zacet migrirat na Wayland?
<CrazyLemon> ti maš res preveč časa!
<zdobersek> 12.10?
<CrazyLemon> so že začeli testirat
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. 13.04
<CrazyLemon> mogoče
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa premal proc powerja!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kup si APU!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: benchmarks or I won't
<zdobersek> yay, mesa is building!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<Pepelka> PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End
<CrazyLemon> and yes..its on High End CPU's list
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk €?
<CrazyLemon> sicer je A8 18 mest višje
<CrazyLemon> in je 20€ dražji
<CrazyLemon> in se IMO bl splača če rabiš CPU power
<zdobersek> obstajajo kaka taka ... bolj prenosna ohisja?
<zdobersek> za PC
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek em..~110 € ? :)
<zdobersek> tko, navadna maticna (mATX al kej tazga) plus prostor za diske in graficno
<zdobersek> ampak da je stvar lightweight pa prenosna (v smislu rocke)
<CrazyLemon> sej je vsako ohisje prenosno :>
<CrazyLemon> torej..ZOTACA želiš!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v LJ mam zdej stacionarca
<zdobersek> moja MASINA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem ...
<zdobersek> ampak bi jo rad tud domov nosu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> you make no sense boy!
<CrazyLemon> no freaking sense!
<zdobersek> COZ I NEED CPU POWER
<zdobersek> nujno
<CrazyLemon> CLOUD IT!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v LJ je siolov router, ki vsake 20min vrze linijo dol
<zdobersek> kok si nej s tem pomagam?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek CPU POWER WONT HELP YOU THERE!
<zdobersek> pa se nepravicno je do sostanovalcev, k nabijam racun za strom
<zdobersek> pa mal je jebeno razposiljat kompilazo prek polmegabajtne linije
<zdobersek> upload je ubistvu se manj
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> z veseljem bi mel oblacek, ce bi ga le lahk s seboj vozu
<CrazyLemon> one word
<CrazyLemon> EC2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: majketi? se placujem naj=
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> !g EC2
<Pepelka> Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (Amazon EC2) http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<CrazyLemon> a ni free
<CrazyLemon> 12h ?
<_slax0r_> hi
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> buhdej slax0r0r
<_slax0r_> a je treba zasluzek po avtorski pogodbi prikazati pri obracunu durs?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se vedno, linija je SVOH
<zdobersek> brb, crap & tea
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true that
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ nič ni več treba! tako al drugače bo nekdo ta zaslužek spravu v žep..bolš da ga ti kot pa lopovi na državni ravni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej moj odgovor je...ne bi vedu :D
<_slax0r_> ne res mislim :)
<_slax0r_> aha
<_slax0r_> ok
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> rad bi neki mucku
<_slax0r_> ne bi pa rad se sp odpiru
<_slax0r_> :)
<CrazyLemon> vpiši se na fax..pa mučkaj :)
<_slax0r_> zaposlen sem
<_slax0r_> tko da to odpade
<CrazyLemon> obdavčijo tudi dohodki, ki izhajajo iz avtorskega dela, ustvarjenega iz delovnega razmerja, iz izvedb avtorskih in folklornih del iz delovnega razmerja, in dohodki, ki izhajajo iz inovacij, ustvarjenih v delovnem razmerju, ne glede na obliko pogodbe, ki je podlaga za izplačilo navedenih dohodkov.
<CrazyLemon> V skladu z navedeno določbo se takrat, ko oseba, ki je v delovnem razmerju in poleg plače na podlagi pogodbe o zaposlitvi od svojega delodajalca prejme tudi avtorski honorar, ta avtorski honorar obdavči kot dohodek iz delovnega razmerja.
<_slax0r_> hm
<_slax0r_> kaj pa ce avtorska pogodba ni med mano in delodajalcem? :)
<zdobersek> mater ... drugi cpu po tistem benchmarku stane cetrtino prvega
<napsy> ah ti slo-techovci so tut klovni
<zdobersek> 272€
<zdobersek> posteno.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/why-ubuntu-1110-fills-me-with-rage/19103
<Pepelka> Why Ubuntu 11.10 fills me with rage | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> _slax0r_ preveč me prašaš..sam citiram kaj piše na dursovi strani...take a look :)
<_slax0r_> ok, tnx anyway
<_slax0r_> :)
<_slax0r_> se slismo sutra
<_slax0r_> buhbye
<zdobersek> Rumour has it!
<zdobersek> ... da bom lastnorocno sel fixat gnome shell, ce bo se kej prevec crashal ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..tist i7 2700k je kr dobr :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> folk je znorel!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/trdidiski/samsung-hd103sj-spinpoint-f3.html
<Pepelka> Samsung HD103SJ "Spinpoint® F3" :: Trdi diski :: AGT Računalniki d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> tak disk mam..in ko sm ga kupil par mescev nazaj je bil...
<CrazyLemon> 50€ :D
<Sky[x]> ja sej jst sem za mojga prenosnga tud dal 94 dons je 135 mislm da :D
<christooss_> jup jup diski cena x 3 :)
<Sky[x]> res sem ujel zadni dan :D
<christooss_> ful se zdej splača u tamalih štacunah kupvat diske k še nimajo "nove zaloge"
<christooss_> k so ponavad Å¡e na starih cenah
<christooss_> sm lih 500 gb disk za lapiča kupu za 60 €
<christooss_> par dni nazaj
<Sky[x]> hehe jst sem na mimovrstek upvov :D
<christooss_> mimovrste pa mene ne bodo vidl več
<christooss_> spljoh
<CrazyLemon> sam s 50 na 150..to pa je fcking skok :D
<Sky[x]> jp jp
<christooss_> zarad faking poplav!!
<Sky[x]> zato sem pa jst hitr su kupt disk k sem ga prej kupvov za par mescov :D
<Sky[x]> sam ni problem da je odletu sam WD
<Sky[x]> odkletela je tud tovarna k dela motorcke
<Sky[x]> zato so vsi diski tok skocil gor
<christooss_> sej ta tovarna je problematična
<christooss_> jebeš protipoplavne zaščite
<christooss_> al pa vse v prvem Å¡tuku met :)
<Sky[x]> kera tovarna pa ma vse v 1. stuku ? nobena :D
<christooss_> sej vem
<Sky[x]> v 1. stuku se ce pgoledas gorenje po zraku premika vse v prtlicju so pa stroji ...
<christooss_> do zdej niso mel :)
<Sky[x]> men je sam mal cudn k na prenosnem diku nimam gumba on/off :>
<christooss_> vsaj crknit ne more :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<christooss_> men so skoz ti knofi crkoval
<Sky[x]> aja
<christooss_> ma itak so krap krap
<zdobersek> prefrku 9 strani ohisij na mimovrste
<zdobersek> nc prevec mobilnega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sell your ass and buy an i7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne rabim sellat
<zdobersek> nicesar
<zdobersek> counting on YOU
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na mimovrste majo nekega sestjedrnika
<zdobersek> i7
<Sky[x]> i7 je zakon :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> k je pa na benchmarku okol 15. mesta :D
<christooss_> a kdo kup mojo rit
<Sky[x]> ejga rabs i7 da lahko python sploh poganas :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i already sold my ass and bought APU :>
<christooss_> da si tud jst kupim i
<christooss_> i7
<christooss_> i7 da lahk yes poganjaš
<christooss_> doh
<zdobersek> APU - Aluminium Processing Uselessness
<zdobersek> !t sl en racunalnisko ohisje
<Pepelka> racunalnisko housing
<zdobersek> !t sl en ohisje
<Pepelka> housing
<zdobersek> ja o fak
<zdobersek> http://www.google.com/patents/about/6552899_Mobile_computer.html?id=ZLgOAAAAEBAJ
<Pepelka> Mobile computer - Google Patents
<zdobersek> juhuuu?
<CrazyLemon> ni je kle
<CrazyLemon> sam odpingala bo
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> 256
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-05
<dejko72> spet mam mal težavic.   In sicer: ubuntuje lahko zaženem samo v recovery mod-u,in  potem spet normal boot. in so ikone potem malo večje. V čem je to težava??. Če štartam normalno, j
<dejko72> Če štartam normalno je namizje res mal lepše samo mi pa nič ne dela. vse blokirano
<sasa84> ctrl+alt+f4 dela?
<sasa84> ven se pa pride s ctrl+alt+f7
<dejko72> pa če dam opcijo skrij zaganjalnik, se ta res skrije, samo da se več ne pojavi oz. samo neka siva silhueta ki nima ikon
<dejko72> aha nekaj je sam kaj pa je to?
<sasa84> tam not se lepo logirej
<sasa84> čak
<sasa84> d pogledam :)
<sasa84> ok... uporabn. ime, geslo..to vpiš
<sasa84> pol pa napiš unity --reset
<sasa84> men je včasih to nucal
<sasa84> je pa možn, d tud compiz štrajka
<dejko72> aha, če v normalnem načinu štartam ubuntu in potem pritisnem ctrl alt f4, mi napiše failed to expire sync object before buffer eviction
<sasa84> dejko72, že k si na namizju, k si "not" tole prtisneš
<dejko72> mhm tko sm naredu in tko mi je napisal
<dejko72> failed to expire snc object before buffer eviction
<dejko72> sync
<dejko72> ja ok v obnovitvenem načinu dela  ctrl alt f4, v normalnem pa začne nekaj posat kot: failed to ide chanel 1, potem   isto chanel 2...3 in to ponavlja v nedogled
<CrazyLemon> Ljudje pravijo, da sem posiljevalec in da zlorabljam živali, a vendar mi psica sama nakaže, kdaj si želi moje 'bližine'. Včasih noče seksati tudi po več tednov zaporedoma."
<CrazyLemon> đizs efin krajst
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mah en članek na moškisvet
<sasa84> :S
<CrazyLemon> tip priznal kako ima resnično rad svojo psico
<CrazyLemon> *puke*
<sasa84> *bruh*
<CrazyLemon> aja sasa84 unity --reset ne naredi čisto nič v 12.10 :)
<sasa84> achso :)
<sasa84> kaj pa nrdiš, k vse zašteka?
<CrazyLemon> nič..pustiš da se odšteka in ta čas izkoristiš za bl produktivna opravila :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], si sprintal? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, npr. lupiš krompir :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 npr. :)
<LorD_DDooM> A ni unity --replace ukaz?
<LorD_DDooM> Also what seems to be the problem
<CrazyLemon> replace?
<CrazyLemon> replace with what? :D
<sasa84> with unity :P
<LorD_DDooM> Run unity /!\ This is for compatibility with other desktop  interfaces and acts the same as running unity without  --replace
<LorD_DDooM>   --reset           Reset is not supported anymore. Deprecated option
<CrazyLemon>  --replace         Run unity /!\ This is for compatibility with other desktop
<CrazyLemon>                     interfaces and acts the same as running unity without
<CrazyLemon>                     --replace
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<sasa84> pol je replace :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim ravno pomena tega replacea... "acts the same as running unity without replace".. ampak unity že laufa ane? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj Compiz ima isto compiz --replace
<LorD_DDooM> resetiraš zadevo
<CrazyLemon> kot js razumem tale replace je ne resetiraš..ampak ponovno zaženeš
<LorD_DDooM> Tako ja, ponovni zagon
<sasa84> tako tako spoštovana kolega, ponovni zagon :)))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: Izšel je Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39187/#p39187
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get remove --purge unity takisto dela.
<dz0ny> dan
 * dz0ny prišel iz kamene dobe brez elektrike+interneta 15h
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/11/planet_tv_danes.aspx
<Pepelka> Glejte nas DANES ob 18.40! - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> me zanima, kolk bo tole desnicarsko usmerjen.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ker je danes 5th november, bi moralo biti protivladno. hm http://www.siol.net/ nakazuje v katero smer bo Å¡lo...
<Pepelka> Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> mhm.
<zdobersek> dans anonymous 'kao' napade Zyngo
<zdobersek> kokr so 5. novembra lani napadl Facebook ..
<LorD_DDooM> Super...ker res rabimo še en medij, ki zagovarja bipolarno politično ureditev... svašta
<dz0ny> meh, bz. Poleg #NBC bi se lahko lotili Å¡e fox in ostalega
<dz0ny> je pa danes mimovrste dol...
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/HilariousTed/status/265264737946853376
<Pepelka> Twitter / HilariousTed: Got kicked out of the zoo today ...
<zdobersek> ze majo kje na gorenjskem streznike.
<zdobersek> ceprav ob pol desetih sem se dobu njihovo reklamo na mail :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, a je blo tko hudo pr vas?
<dz0ny> sasa84: sploh ne še sonce se kaže malo piha in to je to, zgleda da je nekje drugje bilo
<dz0ny> hm http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/11/04/3081614/florida-democratic-party-files.html
<Pepelka> A voting debacle in Doral causes chaos and confusion - Florida - MiamiHerald.com
<zdobersek> gremo pogledat lokalno reko :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1621-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1621-1/
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> tle je tolk hudo zmanjkal Å¡troma, da Å¡e semaforji niso delali :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sploh ne pada
<CrazyLemon> same here
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ne pada
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je kr sonce :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1622-1: Munin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1622-1/
<sasa84> zdobersek, še živ? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: ziv!
<zdobersek> ... but a water zombie!
<CrazyLemon> ziv ali živ..that is the question
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * sasa84 prinese zdobersek kavico
<dz0ny> hm pri nas tudi http://instagram.com/p/RpqlujoW2a/
<Pepelka> Photo by dz0ny &bull; Instagram
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny resno..instagram? pa tako sem te cenil kot sočloveka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> zdaj sem pa živ!
<zdobersek> hvala, sasa84
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so what!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :) jah jeba picplz so ukinli, g+ mi gre pa na jetra občasno. Alternative pa ne najdem
<zdobersek> it's called the cloud!
<zdobersek> and there are many stairs to it, Instagram is one fo sho.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ft7ibyuyckkut78/IMG_20121105_153134.jpg
<Pepelka> Dropbox - IMG_20121105_153134.jpg - Simplify your life
<CrazyLemon> theres your cloud!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, true! instagra, :S
<sasa84> instagram
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon, do tebe je treba pa kr plezat, če prideš od odzadi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ubistvu ne
<CrazyLemon> z zadnje strani je cca. 3m do okna
<CrazyLemon> s sprednje pa cca. 6-7
<sasa84> ja no...skočt ne morm :P
<sasa84> ajde miške ;)
 * sasa84 pošlata CrazyLemon in šibne
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo težave z dropboxom?
<lynxlynxlynx> samo načelne
<burtonium> en moj frend ga je neho uporabljat, ker je laggy.
<burtonium> kolk pa to drzi, pa js nebi vedel. Men dela ok
<CrazyLemon> problem je ker se mi noče povezat
<CrazyLemon> no..ta trenutek se je povezal
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa spet diskonektal..
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/noviQASHQAI.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<zdobersek> who would fuck a qashqai ...
<zdobersek> nissan GTR, that's cool ... but qashqai?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> preberi kot eno besedo
<CrazyLemon> ne kot 2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ORLY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek RLY
<zdobersek> OMG
<CrazyLemon> da ti narišem?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prosim.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čak.. mašina je mrzla
<CrazyLemon> potrebujem neki časa da se gimp zalaufa
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Neimenovano.png
<CrazyLemon> ko se synca
<CrazyLemon> go for it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wtf je qash?
<zdobersek> zakaj bi moral fsckat qash?
<CrazyLemon> na fsckat
<CrazyLemon> sej ni pogon!
<CrazyLemon> no je
<CrazyLemon> če združiš qash plus qai
<zdobersek> qash fuqai
<zdobersek> hm?!
<CrazyLemon> pa če plačaš par k € dobiš pogon na vse 4
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok no..my gimp skillz are weak..ampak vsak vidi da je fu posebej napisan
<zdobersek> whatevah!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: si ze dobu odgovor, za kolk oni v LJ prodajajo RPi?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/drava-poplavlja-po-celem-toku-koroska-pod-vodo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: V Celju, Laškem in Posavju sprožili sirene
<dz0ny> zdobersek: 34€ dobijo pa komaj čez 3 tedne novo pošiljko
<CrazyLemon> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> Malogdo zna, da smo Zijada učasih zvali Starfucker. Imo je hrvaticu, koji je bilo ime Zvjezdana.
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti se smejis. Kaj pa Zvjezdana?
<dz0ny> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/602583_10151307302435309_1241081844_n.jpg HE fala
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1241081844
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zvjezdana ima zijada :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kdo je ta model? D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 taksist
<CrazyLemon> iz LJ
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> Zafolovo me drug predjednik @DaniloTurk2012. Na profilnoj slici drži glavu ko oni sa Brnika što bereju moje postrani table.
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ti men povej.. če veš kaj piše https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/noviQASHQAI.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ve
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a napišem s presledki? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zvezdice so kul
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> al dam odgovor <:P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha :D
<sasa84> **kaš kaj
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> fukaj qash(?!)
<zdobersek> sasa84: jetak?
 * dz0ny gre otvoritev planet tv pogledat
<sasa84> fu*aš kaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nima smisla.. zdobersek pač doesnt get it
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/planet-tv/v_zivo.aspx
<Pepelka> V živo - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> Pa smo tam ..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup... ne gre mu
<LorD_DDooM> Če si želite igledati vsebino, namestite Silverlight ....  ?????
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1623-1: Mesa vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1623-1/
<LorD_DDooM> whattodo
<CrazyLemon> klikni
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš?!?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.siol.tv/televizija#/PLANETTV
<Pepelka> Televizija - SiOL TViN
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a boš tudi ti taka pri 50ih http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/foto-v-zelenem-bikiniju-vpijala-soncne-zarke.html ????????'
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: V zelenem bikiniju vpijala sončne žarke
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, VSAJ taka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm :D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: siol tudi ne deluje, kao nek extra račun rabiš
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM seveda deluje..prijavi se s svojim accountom :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to se prav, d bom mela mlajše žrebce :p
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: sem, pa pravi da rabim extra naročnino
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM hm.. kateri paket imaš? :)
<LorD_DDooM> blage
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a imaš siol tv ? pa več kot 50 kanalov? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sploh nimam TVja... Ta Siol sem za starce rihtal v njihovi bajti
<zdobersek> LMAO, druga novica v napovedniku, Jankovic izcrpaval ljubljansko cestno podjetje
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jah pol nič čudnega :D
<LorD_DDooM> wait what
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM samo če imaš naročnino na siol tv in paket standard/mega
<CrazyLemon> lahk uporabljaš siol tvin
<LorD_DDooM> Welcome to 2012
<CrazyLemon> čist je potrt :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tretja novica - janković :D
<CrazyLemon> pa to je janković tv!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a ti deluje live prenos preko njive strani?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM <zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/planet-tv/v_zivo.aspx           to ?
<Pepelka> V živo - Planet Siol.net
<LorD_DDooM> Da
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nimam silverlighta ne moonlighta
<LorD_DDooM> Sem naložil tale moonlight, samo še zmer ne deluje, črn okenček...fcuk this...
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> MS technology
<zdobersek> https://picasaweb.google.com/puba60/5112012KAMBISTRICA#5807318249101864594
<Pepelka> Picasa Web Albums - puba60 - 5.11.2012 KAM...
<zdobersek> jansa kontrolira situacijo
<dz0ny> mja Å¡it vse skupaj
<dz0ny> pridem do tukaj http://ptv-0-00.sdn.si/hss/planettv.isml/manifest
<dz0ny> potem pa vidim da sta video in avdio stream ločena
<dz0ny> tako da moraš dva vlc-ja odpret enaga za video drugega za zvok
<sasa84> zvok in slika kot se Å¡ika :P
<dz0ny> na win, mac in  linux sta obsojena na propad
<dz0ny> $m way
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1AS-dCdYZbo#t=365s
<Pepelka> The Queen Sequence - Opening Ceremony - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube
<zdobersek> THE EPIC DUCK
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOL
<dz0ny> čumu so ga pomanjšali za 10 cm, če je pa še vedno večji od gospe kraljice
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AS-dCdYZbo zdobersek
<Pepelka> The Queen Sequence - Opening Ceremony - London 2012 Olympic Games - YouTube
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?
<sasa84> predn je tko grdo gledala, jo je đejms bond prpelu :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: vem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1624-1: Remote Login Service vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1624-1/
<CrazyLemon> Program "rhythmbox" se je nepričakovano zaprl
<CrazyLemon> Vaš računalnik nima dovolj prostega pomnilnika za samodejno preučevanje težave in pošiljanje poročila razvijalcem.
<CrazyLemon> yay!!!
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> jaz se pa z vlc igram
<dz0ny> dogaja nekaj podobnega
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> uh.. ne mi omenjat vlc
<sasa84> jst mam najraj smplayer za filme
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-06
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> kavico? :D
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim!
 * sasa84 prinese ta velko Å¡alco
<sasa84> rogljiček še? :P
 * sasa84 je zlo radodarna do ubuntu boys :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja prosim! :>
<sasa84> nč, šibam v lj...dons prvi kolokvij...držte pesti :D
<sasa84> čafči :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Izguba mape (folder) s slikami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39188/#p39188
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6862_avt110214_tablicni_racunalnik_asus_nexus_7
<Pepelka> Tabli�ni ra�unalnik ASUS Nexus 7 - EnaA.com cena
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 16GB
<zdobersek> ne se hecat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 269!
<CrazyLemon> ni več 279!
<zdobersek> ooooh, za 10 evrov so spustil ceno, pa ma se vedno sam 16GB
<zdobersek> meanwhile, in America ...
<zdobersek> 32GB stane 195€
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Izguba mape (folder) s slikami  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39189/#p39189
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej mi povej - koga cjo tu nategnt?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nobenga
<CrazyLemon> tudi oni morajo živet
<zdobersek> hah
<dz0ny> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/11/serious-sam-3-developer-alen-ladavac.html
<Pepelka> Serious Sam 3 Developer Alen Ladavac: "Gabe Newell did not Overreact on Windows 8" ~ Ubuntu Vibes | Daily Ubuntu Linux Updates
<dz0ny> ee kao se že doda custom dsktop v ubuntu lightdm
<CrazyLemon> custom desktop?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> našel sem builde chromium osa
<dz0ny> ki delajo pod ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in se lahk prijaviš prek lightdm v chromium OS?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/gCgQ
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> pač on ustvari x okno
<dz0ny> to je isto kot ligthdm zažene compiz + unity
<dz0ny> obstajajo neki nastavitvene datoeke
<dz0ny> v teoriji lahko zažene kateri koli x program
<dz0ny> hudiča sedaj ne najdem
<dz0ny> fora je da na ta način deluje vse pospeševanje, kodeki itd
<dz0ny> recimo za kakšno knjižnico, mulce staro mao je to super zadeva
<dz0ny> al pa star računalnik
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne najdeš?
<dz0ny> dateke v kateri nastaviš kaj naj se zažene
<dz0ny> lightdm ima lahko več winow-managerjev aka unity, inity2d etc
<dz0ny> mene zanima kje bi dodal svojega
<CrazyLemon> v xsessions
<dz0ny> vem da se da ker sem enkrat to že storil
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Delivers-Massive-Performance-Boost-to-Linux-Gaming-8ac.aspx
<dz0ny> jupi !!!!
<Pepelka> NVIDIA Newsroom - Releases - NVIDIA Delivers Massive Performance Boost to Linux Gaming - NVIDIA Newsroom
<dz0ny> steam za linux izide danes
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny beta? :)
<dz0ny> še nič ne vem
<dz0ny> če bo bom verjetno danes zvedel
<dz0ny> prek steam sporočil
<CrazyLemon> steam sporočil? :)
<dz0ny> mja ko se priajviš prek weba imaš zgoraj gumb za offers, invitation, darila itd
<dz0ny> in zaseban sporočila
<dz0ny> zasebna
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> savages
<CrazyLemon> pretty good movie
<zdobersek> da vidimo danes ..
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> toča
<kubanc> banda...
<kubanc> a ste se zivi..
<kubanc> :D
<miha> da
<kubanc> dolgo me ni bilo na ubuntu-si, feeling shamed :D
<CrazyLemon> toča!
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> že 5min
<kubanc> Sm slisal da sta ga  napsy ter BigWhale Å¡ejkala v kiberpipi. A jima je Å¡lo ?
<BigWhale> Kubanc, a ves, ce bi bil Steve Jobs zdele se ziv ... Bi iz Paulo Alta prisel sem na naju vprasal za kak napotek, kako naj predava...
<BigWhale> ce sem skromen ...
<kubanc> Hudo..
<kubanc> mogoce je pa zato umrl, ker je vedel da od kar sta vidva prsla ne bo bil vec na vrhu ;)
<kubanc> na, pa morm spet it
<kubanc> fsm folk
<kubanc> se vidimo..
<CrazyLemon> We recently enabled GPU-accelerated video decoding for Chrome on Windows.
<CrazyLemon> yay for windows users
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39190/#p39190
<miha> lol http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012110605847028
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Hrva&#353;ki poslanec vozil audija, ki ga i&#353;&#269;e Interpol
<burtonium> sej ni edini
<miha> ?
<CrazyLemon> a ni nekje na kosovu en minister vozu beckhamovega bmwja?
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega
<miha> ne vem? :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. ni edini :D
<miha> no prav, vama verjamem.... na besedo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/football/45037-minister-may-be-driving-beckhams-stolen-car
<Pepelka> Minister may be driving Beckham's stolen car | Metro.co.uk
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> :))
<CrazyLemon> https://cnsnews.com/news/article/diplomatic-flap-albanian-minister-caught-driving-stolen-car
<CrazyLemon> more? :)
<miha> ok ok
<miha> Her mother, Dorothy, seemed calmed to have finally picked a candidate after dithering for weeks. On the drive over to the polling site, she was still undecided — torn between her belief in fiscally conservative principles and dislike of the direction the Republican Party leans on social issues. “For me, it wasn’t an easy choice,” she said, declining to reveal her final decision as she returned to the car. http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/
<Pepelka> 2012  November - The Caucus Blog - NYTimes.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<CrazyLemon> It doesn't work with a non-beta account though...
<CrazyLemon> Did you receive an invitation to test Steam for Linux? The first wave of welcome emails has been sent out today, but more will follow!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y44D4etTxHk
<Pepelka> New Voting Method - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cak pod linux imamo to že zelo dolgo http://screencloud.net/v/bkCt
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sedaj testiram, nobenga maila :(
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že
<CrazyLemon> sam ne dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj meni ne :D
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> closed beta
<CrazyLemon> saks
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> btw 80% mi je že uspelo chromeos zagnat v ubuntu
<dejko72> čer :)
<dejko72> jest mam 2 ubuntuja nainštalirana.  eden je z vindowsov en pa z USB kluča. a je to kak problem ?, al ni to noben problem ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaka
<dz0ny> dejko72: ni tisi v win je samo datoeka na c pogonu
<dz0ny> datoteka
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu ni nestrpen, lahko sobiva s kloni
<lynxlynxlynx> tao je močan
<dejko72> jo odinštaliram?  pa mam pol mal več placa na disku?
<burtonium> ce nas 40gb diks pol le odinstalraj za plac :)
<dz0ny> mega digitalen orgazem
<dz0ny> chromeos znotraj ubuntu
<dz0ny> je kakšen tester?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bo testirala
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dz0ny bi te rad testiral
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, midva tud kej testirava?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč.. dz0ny je prvi prašal
<sasa84> a te lohk jst stestiram?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pršu sm v steam :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a na win?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> Enjoy you're ban
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ban
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-11-07%2000%3A06%3A19.png
<dz0ny> to si 100% zaradi ubuntu domene
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ti nič ne pomaga, ker nimaš nobene igre na voljo
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: tf2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tf2 ni available
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ne z explitom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a-a
<CrazyLemon> a ti povem skrivnost? :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gimp master tell me...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny desni klik na steam ikono v launcherju.. ter Store
<CrazyLemon> in ouila
<CrazyLemon> steam access
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako je Å¡el kolokvij? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mja meni se takoj zapre
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, super :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny probaj "steam steam://store" v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to pomeni da lahk spišeš novico o steamu :p
<sasa84> kaj pa je steam? :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne takoj zapre, mi pa dela big mode
<dz0ny> že vidim kam pes taco moli
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 para..d0h :)
<sasa84> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj pa ta njihov .deb spravit v proper .rpm format....
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce gres pod library lahko igraš solar2
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako grem vn iz big picture modea
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> haha esc
<CrazyLemon> aaaah
<CrazyLemon> ko sm ti poslal msg
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je Å¡lo vn iz BPM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dragi moji fantje in CrazyLemon ... šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka! :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti si na windowsih? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 LN
<dz0ny> ne linux
<CrazyLemon> kako pol lahk igraš solar 2
<CrazyLemon> če meni ne najde nobene igrice
<dz0ny> sej ti pravim greš pod library
<dz0ny> izbereš linux
<dz0ny> solar2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> nič nimam
<CrazyLemon> povsod so '0'
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> probi v win zagant
<dz0ny> pa nei namestit
<dz0ny> solar2 je bil zastonj
<dz0ny> mogoče je to fora
<CrazyLemon> bil.. ni več :)
<dz0ny> ta beta je zelo spolirana zadeva, thx CrazyLemon for letting me know :)
<dz0ny> btw kje si zvedel za trik?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je kr ja :) in np.. :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny G+
<CrazyLemon> komentar na webupd8 objavo :)
<dz0ny> danes je awsome noč http://www.mediahint.com/
<Pepelka> Media Hint
<dz0ny> hilu, netflix in ostalo for free
<dz0ny> ne moreš da verjameš
<dz0ny> očitno je pekel zmrznil
<dz0ny> miha tle http://www.mediahint.com/ tole je zate
<Pepelka> Media Hint
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> a ti imaš 12.10?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in whats the trick pri mediahint.com
<dz0ny> chrome omogoča sock proxy per host
<dz0ny> + ker ima interni dns odjemalec lahko narediš proxy samo za dns
<dz0ny> in ni več dns blokade
<dz0ny> nihče ne gleda namreč zadev pri stream strežnik
<dz0ny> ih
<CrazyLemon> pa res dela
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<dz0ny> jaz bom gledal tole http://www.hulu.com/live?id=79
<Pepelka> Hulu - Live Events
<dz0ny> da vidmo kdo bo zmagal obama al romi
 * CrazyLemon gleda SNL
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-07
<dz0ny> u obama bo očitno zgubil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39191/#p39191
<CrazyLemon> sleep time
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://imgur.com/a/FANs4
<Pepelka> Steam for Linux (Big picture mode) - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> lahk pošeram? :)
<dz0ny> mja sej na prvi sliki si ti
<dz0ny> mhm drugače
<CrazyLemon> na prvi sliki so tudi drugi nicknamei
<CrazyLemon> zato prašam :)
<dz0ny> nič ne bodo imeli proti (verjetno)
<CrazyLemon> mah..sj kul.. dovolj so tri slike :D
<CrazyLemon> naj si namestijo pa prečekirajo
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-steam-for-linux-right-now.html
<Pepelka> How To Use Steam For Linux Right Now, Without A Beta Account ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> zdj so tudi uradno objavili vodič
<dz0ny> :) meni je zanimivo da solar dela veliko bolj odzivno kot na win :)
<dz0ny> pa to da lahko sploh kaj igram :)
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_4_4__12&term=linux#os=linux&advanced=0&sort_order=ASC&page=1
<Pepelka> Steam Search
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> pri searchu pa lahk izbereš "Linux games"
<CrazyLemon> ohoho
<CrazyLemon> world of goo demo
<CrazyLemon> se downloada
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dela!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in to super
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39192/#p39192
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39193/#p39193
<zdobersek> O B A M A
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39194/#p39194
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39195/#p39195
<zdobersek> http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/12rv4e/congratulations_to_barack_obama_the_44th/c6xo2qa
<Pepelka> desiguy_88 comments on Congratulations to Barack Obama, the 44th President of the United States
<zdobersek> http://imgur.com/WxYzV
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: http://i.imgur.com/I5P1n.gif
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ti poznaš pot do ženskega srca :P
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem ginekolog, lahko pa pogledam
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39196/#p39196
<dhbiker> jutro
<dhbiker> kdo od tu je dobil steam beta access
<dhbiker> ? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Noben
<dhbiker> ah
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker se da tudi brez accessa :)
<dhbiker> aja?
<dhbiker> nisem še nič probal :P
<CrazyLemon> kricac
<CrazyLemon> [BREAKING] Volilna komisija v Tržiču v izogib napačnemu štetju glasovnic letos izredno vpoklicala šest četrtošolcev.
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<dhbiker> lol
<zdobersek> dz0ny: si prisu v beto?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: O B A M A
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek O B A L A
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: O P A L A
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek O, L A M A
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: O, L A M E
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek O Č A L A
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SH T A L A
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek F A I L
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: H V A L A
<sasa84> LOOOL
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: K A V A
<sasa84> zdobersek, M A L A
<zdobersek> sasa84: D A L A
<miha> :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, Å  A L A ?
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo moj prijatelj v pari??'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: LINK ME
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek craziestlemon dude!
<CrazyLemon> just type it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: download link
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa tko povej!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/YoungTeenagersInSauna.avi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e kak link?'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 404
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz bi se tud parila :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 obviously..sej si že v letih :P
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> o_O
<CrazyLemon> Povabljeni ste na dogodek.
<CrazyLemon> Kekec, tri dni pred poroko -PREMIERA
<CrazyLemon> na Ubuntu Slovenija profilu :D
<sasa84> LOOOL
<sasa84> dj joinej se :P
<zdobersek> But wait - with installing Steam,  you get ALL THE FUCKING 32-bit LIBS AS WELL
<dhbiker> da
<dhbiker> na 32bit so se fokusirali na beti
<zdobersek> na redditu sem bral, da majo client na vsaki platformi v 32bit
<zdobersek> :/
<dhbiker> gr8
<dhbiker> uh.. dependency issues
<dhbiker> očitno inštaliranje Steama na rpm based distribucijo pomeni pain in the ass :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker d0h!
<dhbiker> že vlečem dol ubuntu da na live usb probam vsaj :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne dela team fortress 2!?!?!
<dhbiker> ne ? :(
<dhbiker> to so ble moje high hopes
<dhbiker> ka pa serious sam 3 ?
<CrazyLemon> SS3 Å¡e ni portan..al je?
<CrazyLemon> in ne.. ko klikam na play game
<CrazyLemon> se nič ne zgodi :/
<dhbiker> ja na oni listi se pokaže
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker meni se ne :)
<dhbiker> oh.
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker emm
<CrazyLemon> lažem :p
<dhbiker> hahah
<CrazyLemon> tudi serious sam 3 je tam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> se mi je zdelo
<dhbiker> ker so pred 1 mesecem dali screen
<dhbiker> na fb page
<CrazyLemon> hočejo 28€
<CrazyLemon> ffs :D
<dhbiker> jaz mam :P
<dhbiker> na summer sale zahaklal
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker se da prek paypala kupit igrice na steamu?
<dhbiker> da
<dhbiker> pa preko paysafe
<zdobersek> Shocker!
<zdobersek> Steam account ze imam!
<dhbiker> haha
<dhbiker> dd pravi da je live usb done
<dhbiker> tak da cya :p
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker sej boš hitro nazaj :p
<zdobersek> hahah lol
<zdobersek> upam, da lahko zamenjam ime ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> ime ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej nick
<CrazyLemon> da te dodam
<zdobersek> ne.
<zdobersek> caki, da zamenjam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nick ostane enak!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kej ti vidiš tf2?
<zdobersek> pa se tanove nvidia gonilnike bo treba urihtat ...
<zdobersek> mater, levo jajce bi dal, da nvidia spravi wayland podporo v blob
<dz0ny> zdobersek: brado si pust :) Å¡koda ostalega ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidim že sam
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in ne.. ko klikam na play game
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> se nič ne zgodi :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja sej jaz tud vidim ne tf2 ni na nobenem seznamu
<CrazyLemon> aja KJE
<CrazyLemon> sm prebral kaj
<CrazyLemon> ja vidim ga na seznamu linux iger
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/LinuxIgreSteamLinux.png
<CrazyLemon> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5783598_460s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs.. a boš napisal nick al ne
<CrazyLemon> imaš še natanko 180s
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: caki da sploh instaliram stvar
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mkay.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej jo ne rabiš inštalirat da meni poveš nick!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> pol pa ne :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od tipa ki je navijal za Romney, glih ni kaj dosti pričakovat (instagram pic)
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> ne gre kopirat texta iz steama
<CrazyLemon> The Steam for Linux Beta client supports the free-to-play game Team Fortress 2. Approximately two dozen additional Steam titles are now also available for play on Ubuntu.
<dz0ny> http://mynorthwest.com/11/2121970/Washington-voters-approved-legalized-marijuana
<Pepelka> Washington voters approve legalized marijuana - Local  - MyNorthwest.com
<dz0ny> no more weeds nadaljevanke, sad :(
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne dela TF2 ffs
<zdobersek> APU NOT ABLE
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mam zdej nov acc!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek looool
<CrazyLemon> was it that bad???
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> kva naj, 13-letni mulo sem CS nabijal
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa mel.. liliputko69 ? :D
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> pa gledu HLTV, pa smo mel mixe pa tako sranje.
<zdobersek> shinogoespro
<zdobersek> mkay?
<zdobersek> MKAY
<zdobersek> MAKE FUN OF IT
<zdobersek> I DARE YOU
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> I DOUBLE-DARE YOU.
<CrazyLemon> a je to tvoj nov nick mr. pro?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ne, zdej sem pa
<zdobersek> shinybonsai
<zdobersek> aha, ce nisi v beti ti kr zapre
<zdobersek> n1
<CrazyLemon> This user has not yet set up their Steam Community profile.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously
<CrazyLemon> kaj če bi prebral napisano novico
<CrazyLemon> vse bi bilo toooooook lažje :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, sej pridem nazaj do tega
<zdobersek> zdejle grem na zrak
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek smart... tudi js grem na sonce
<zdobersek> bomo pol popoldne kej zalaufal, ce bo slo.
<zdobersek> fak, lih en qrc sem do zdejle naredu.
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: zakaj ne najdem tvojega nicka na steamu, mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<aaljosa> Kaj je kdo slučajno uporabljal oz. našel kako bi se lahko uporabljalo USB Ethernet adapter na Android telefonu?
<aaljosa> Problem je z driverji ampak ker vem da obstajajo rešitve za Android tablice
<aaljosa> mislim da bi moglo to delat tudi na telefonih
<aaljosa> anyone?
<dz0ny> hm kompajalš jedro, vključiš usb host
<dz0ny> drugače pa android v dev načinu če ni interneta le tega dobi preko adb protokola (usb priklop)
<dz0ny> aaljosa: http://www.howtogeek.com/117118/how-to-connect-your-android-to-your-pcs-internet-connection-over-usb/
<Pepelka> How to Connect Your Android to Your PC&#8217;s Internet Connection Over USB - How-To Geek
<dz0ny> to je za stare verzije za nove, je odvisno od builda roma cm, aosp, aokp podpirajo samo vključit moraš
<aaljosa> mhm mhm
<aaljosa> samo jz bi rajši da bi mel uni USB Ethernet adapter ki bi ga uklopu v androida prek OTG priključka
<aaljosa> sepravi bi mogu driver skompajlat v jedro in bi to delalo?
<aaljosa> ker fora je da bi mel na telefonu internet ampak ne sme bit nič over-the-air
<aaljosa> sepravi wifi in prenos podatkov odpadeta
<aaljosa> nebi pa blo praktično da bi mogu na PC povezat telefon za dobit net
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39197/#p39197
<dz0ny> aaljosa: pa mobitel ti mora podpira otg :)
<aaljosa> dz0ny: podpira :)
<aaljosa> kaj bi blo tko zelo komplicirano to nardit al bi Å¡lo?
<aaljosa> pač da bi driver na telefon stlaču :)
<dz0ny> proizvajalci ponavadi objavijo source za jedra, jaz bi začel tam.
<dz0ny> če je otg že vključen potem samo modul skompajlaš za usb eth in ga naložiš na mobitel
<dz0ny> potem modprobe
<aaljosa> dz0ny: sepravi moram nabavit nek USB Ethernet adapter ki ma tudi linuix driverje. In ta driver pol skompajlat?
<dz0ny> če ni rabiš kompletno jedro kompajlat
<dz0ny> aaljosa: mislim da je en standard za usb ethernt
<dz0ny> če so čisto open source gonilniki potem bo šlo
<aaljosa> mhm mhm...sepravi moram jz googlat how to compile driver in kernel ? al kako bi se temu reklo :)
<dz0ny> drugače pain in the ass
<dz0ny> aaljosa: poglej na xda, zihr je to že kdo počel
<dz0ny> načeloma pa ja add custom kernel module android
<aaljosa> ja kurac..sem preiskal use in so delali in nardili ampak samo za tablice
<dz0ny> no in kako je tam
<dz0ny> daj mi primer
<aaljosa> aja kaj pol bi jaz lahko ta driver ki je bil za tablico ponucal za telefon?
<aaljosa> sekunda
<aaljosa> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1274656
<dz0ny> aaljosa: z malo hekanja ja
<Pepelka> [DRIVER PACK] USB to Ethernet driver pack for Honeycomb 3.2 - xda-developers
<aaljosa> sicer ja tu so začeli z 3.2 androidomo ma mislim da so nardili tudi za 4.0.3 pol
<aaljosa> bi pa jz to rabu za Halaxy Note-a in Note 2
<dz0ny> hm tukaj je fora samo ali je jedro 2.6.x ali 3.x
<dz0ny> magic value lahko spremniš, tako da ti dovolli zagon na različnih podverzijah
<dz0ny> aaljosa: poglej katero jedro ima galaxy note
<marko> wth
<dz0ny> tisti skript je 2.6
<aaljosa> eh
<aaljosa> 3.'0
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon, TF2 meni tudi noče niti mignit >.>
<dz0ny> moduli so za http://screencloud.net/v/1LGZ 2.6 armv7
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<aaljosa> sepravi ta zadeva ne pride upoštev
<aaljosa> bi mogu nardit na novo
<dz0ny> aaljosa: jp amak za začetek imaš nekaj
<aaljosa> samo sj načeloma nebi smelo bit tko grozno komplicirano to nardit? da bi skompajlal 3.0 jedro z tem driverjem za usb eth
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> daj mi počlji config od jedra
<aaljosa> al ja :)
<dz0ny> adb shell
<dz0ny> cat /proc/config.gz
<dz0ny> ali pa adb pull /proc/config.gz
<aaljosa> samo malo da priklopim
<dz0ny> da vidimo kaj je vključeno v jedru
<dz0ny> aaljosa
<dz0ny> samo sj načeloma nebi smelo bit tko grozno komplicirano to nardit? da bi skompajlal 3.0 jedro z tem driverjem za usb eth
<dz0ny> mah
<aaljosa> hm
<aaljosa> config.gz not found
<dz0ny> ls /proc
<dz0ny> lahko je samo config brez gz
<dz0ny> če ni rabiš source za jedro na samusng strani najt
<aaljosa> hmm ni ne..sem gledal že
<aaljosa> sicer amm nek custum kernel
<aaljosa> hydra mislim da se ne spomenm točno
<aaljosa> samo jz nebi z original samsungovim kernelom to delal ker ima en bug
<aaljosa> grd
<aaljosa> samo sj te custum kernele se dobi source tudi al ne?
<dz0ny> ja pri enih ne
<dz0ny> pa ne rabiš celega roma
<aaljosa> ja ja to ja
<dz0ny> samo kernel
<aaljosa> sj samo kernel mam
<aaljosa> rom mam original
<dz0ny> eni nočejo dati svojih jeder ven ker tako služijo z njimi
<aaljosa> kako služijo? :)
<aaljosa> kaj ni use free :)
<dz0ny> poglej si google trgovino z raznimi kerneli
<dz0ny> aka nekatere stvari so zastonj
<dz0ny> za drugi rabiš plačat za app ki jih odkelen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-11-07%2013%3A20%3A55.png       :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako ti je pa to ratalo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :))
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam en problem https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-11-07%2013%3A21%3A23.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> steam app id si dal ne?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zagnal sm v terminalu steam://install/440
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja
<CrazyLemon> beta only
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/12qs6z/steam_for_linux_its_here_deb_in_the_link/c6xf19p
<Pepelka> directhex comments on Steam for Linux : It's HERE ! (deb in the link)
<miha> pa je kaka dobra igra sploh? :)
<miha> al same tretjerazredne
<CrazyLemon> miha world of goo!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> samo solar 2 pa ni na seznamu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39198/#p39198
<aaljosa> ta CrazyLemon samo igrice bi igral
<aaljosa> :)
<miha> glih ko se jst sprijaznim, da naslednja mašina bo windows da bodo igrce :D
<dz0ny> miha http://www.mediahint.com/ nekaj zate
<Pepelka> Media Hint
<miha> dz0ny: THX :D
<miha> ******
<miha> kdaj bo silent hill 3d v kinu? :)
<miha> a bo sploh?
<miha> tu pr nas
<sasa84> zdobersek, a sta tvoja starša med top bogataši v Slo? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: I wish!
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> ziher sta moja dolgo izgubljena stric in teta ... moram kontaktirat.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39199/#p39199
<miha> !g ata a je to moje naše jurček
<Pepelka> Jurčkova pesem - Radio 1 - Oddaje http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx%3FID%3D16401
<miha> Tee_Pee: no, but if you get no other answer, look at http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/layout/gridview.html you could remember imageView from getView(), and set Bitmap later, when you fetch it
<Pepelka> Grid View | Android Developers
<miha> here they use res id's but you could as well use Bitmap
<miha> oops
<zdobersek> big picture - precej kul.
<CrazyLemon> 	
<CrazyLemon> Poštovani,
<CrazyLemon> ovih ste dana u vaš poštanski sandučić primili naš poziv na VIP događanje koje će se održati u petak 9.11.2012., tijekom čitavog dana, u vašoj omiljenoj Hervis trgovini.
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en drazen matesic je tud na hrvaskem
<zdobersek> in so te poiskal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je Å¡lo na mail od starega
<CrazyLemon> katerega poznam samo js
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> mhm.
<CrazyLemon> pa delo.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa gen-i.si :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: anyway, teb gre downloadad karkol s steama?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek world of goo demo
<CrazyLemon> preberi novico ffs
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> TF2 mi strajka.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek he knows
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gdo ve?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek TF2!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !?!??!?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek he knows!!
<miha> !g google knows
<Pepelka> Good to Know – Google http://www.google.com/goodtoknow/
<zdobersek> !g gdo ve
<Pepelka> Gdo ve ? - Kajkavske pjesme - Blog.hr http://blog.dnevnik.hr/print/id/1627185264/gdo-ve.html
<miha> !g crazy melon
<Pepelka> Gallagher: Melon crazy pt 1 (1984) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DtZ934fHKCwc
<CrazyLemon> a se samo meni zdi ali oni ne vedo razlike med watermelon ter melon :D
<miha> !g crazy water melon
<Pepelka> Crazy Watermelon Cutting Technique (Video) http://kicks105.com/crazy-watermelon-cutting-technique-video/
<miha> !g sex with water melon
<Pepelka> Sex With Watermelons Certified to Be 100% Safe http://www.mizozo.com/weird/05/2010/02/sex-with-watermelons-certified-to-be-100-safe.html
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> miha, a je že taka kriza? :P
<miha> sasa84: ne. enkrat sm vidu slike, navodila. pa se zdj spomnu :)
<sasa84> hihi
<miha> !g feels like warm apple pie
<Pepelka> American Pie (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Pie_(film)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dodaj me v steam!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ko dobim team fortress 2!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mZUUpslJj1Y
<Pepelka> Steam Linux Beta in Action - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<CrazyLemon> bastard ima access
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo že probal ta paypal topup ? :)
<dz0ny> wth, mislim da imaš sedaj predplačniške kartice
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: govoriš o https://www.paypal-topup.si/
<Pepelka> Top up your PayPal account
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<dz0ny> nah imam kar viso povezano
<CrazyLemon> no lepo tebi..mene pa Å¡e vedno zanima paypal topup :D
<dz0ny> jao in ta vlc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič ni na radiu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nevermind
<dz0ny> mhm, nekdo se je odločil da bo malo preveč prenašal
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> qshaping kicked in
<CrazyLemon> zdj dela..barely :)
<dz0ny> cak a to ti skozi poslušaš al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny skoraj :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://m.radioterminal.si/widget/pomoc
<Pepelka> RadioTerminal widget - Navodila
<dz0ny> bi se priporočali :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej vas priporočam vsakemu!
<CrazyLemon> no..do zdaj sem samo saši..ampak je ona tudi zvesta poslušalka :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se ti igraš? :D
<dz0ny> bl ne ugotavlja mkje je problem
<dz0ny> mja fu windowsi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: steam -dev steam://install/440
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a dela zdj?
<CrazyLemon> al spet "server is busy"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniska-oprema-in-dodatki/miske/493234-hp-hp-5-button-opticna-miska
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniska-oprema-in-dodatki/miske/479642-canyon-cnrmsd06-opt-z-mis
<Pepelka> HP HP 5 BUTTON OPTIČNA MIŠKA | bigbang.si
<Pepelka> CANYON CNRMSD06 OPT ŽIČNA MIŠKA | bigbang.si
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniska-oprema-in-dodatki/miske/473860-logitech-910-001839-m125-white-zic-opt-mis
<Pepelka> LOGITECH 910-001839 M125 WHITE ŽIČ.OPT. MIŠ | bigbang.si
<dz0ny> meh ustavilo se je
<CrazyLemon> katera je boljša? :)
<CrazyLemon> z boljšo predvsem mislim na "kateri scroll gumb ne neha delat po določenem času"
<dz0ny> za hp dela miške ena druga firam, canyon je shit
<dz0ny> firma+, so pa dobre drugače jaz imam tole http://www.amazon.com/HP-Gaming-Mouse-with-VooDooDNA/dp/B001HLF2KO že nei dve leti
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: HP Gaming Mouse with VooDooDNA: Electronics
<CrazyLemon> sej HP me je tudi najbl mikal
<Zx432> Pozdravljeni.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1625-1: Icedtea-Web vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1625-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1624-1: Remote Login Service vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1624-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1625-1: Icedtea-Web vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1625-1/
<sasa84> http://vimeo.com/50531435
<sasa84> LOL
<Pepelka> This Land Is Mine on Vimeo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej zgorn filmčk :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a moram :D
<sasa84> mhm
<dz0ny> cmon http://science.discovery.com/tv/firefly/unlock.html
<Pepelka> Firefly: Flock to Unlock : Science Channel
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 holy crap thats boring :D
<sasa84> najbolš je tist angel smrti na konc :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: dost bolj kul http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/10/18/60-second-adventures-in-religion/
<Pepelka> One-Minute Animated Primers on Major Theories of Religion | Brain Pickings
<CrazyLemon> a kdo gledu fuzbal?
<CrazyLemon> matr kok me je barcelona razočarala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/justin-bieber-je-dobil-svojo-ancko/295309
<Pepelka> Justin Bieber je dobil svojo "Ančko" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> LOOL
<dz0ny> http://www.debwrt.net/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pokvaru si radio
<CrazyLemon> oziroma selektor ga je pokvaru :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pozabjo tage dat
<dz0ny> potem je pa že prepozno ko je enkrat v produkciji
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje poslušaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem :o    sam pritisnem play na tipkovnici pa se kr predvaja
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> rhythmbox :)
<dz0ny> kaže sedaj pravilno?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: Re: LiBRE! časopis broj 05  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39200/#p39200
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Selector 587 smth smth
<CrazyLemon> torej ja :)
<dz0ny> thx
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: drugače maš tud podcast :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: LiBRE! časopis broj 05  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39201/#p39201
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne uporabljam podcastov :)
<dz0ny> končno http://instagram.com/dz0ny
<Pepelka> Instagram
<sasa84> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2011/10/19/open-university-thought-experiments/ ta je tud huda dz0ny
<Pepelka> Six Famous Thought Experiments, Animated in 60 Seconds Each | Brain Pickings
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj ne (mnenje me zanima)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny preprosto jih ne potrebujem/uporabljam.. če se mi posluša muzka prižgem radio.. to je pa tudi to
<CrazyLemon> zdaj da bi neke podcaste iskal pa ne vem kaj.. ni to zame :)
<CrazyLemon> to je dosti bl preprosto
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: predvidevam da nimaš iOS zadev? :) thx
<dz0ny> sasa84: kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope :)
 * sasa84 tud nima ios zadev :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, jaz mam sam CrazyLemon ...pa mam dost igračk pol :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: lol, sam virtualno je jeba, al kako to vidva? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tako da saša čez kakih 30min odide spat
<CrazyLemon> in sanja :p
<sasa84> dz0ny, sam 1x sm šla skoz zadn vhod...zdj pa mi CrazyLemon ne pusti več :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: ta "zadn vhod" ima toliko različnih konotacij, da se mi niti sanje na kaj ti to misliš :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, lej... prhajam zdj sam Å¡e od spredi :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidcentral.com/lg-nexus-4-review
<Pepelka> LG Nexus 4 review | Android Central
<dz0ny> lol http://owened.co.nz/windows-8-is-just-a-way-for-microsoft-to-show-you-ads zvesti win uporabniki so se pritoževali nad ama lenses
<Pepelka> Windows 8 is just another way for Microsoft to show you ads | Owened by Owen Williams
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012110705847618
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Prvi hamburger v vesolju
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pejt mi po radensko, k sm žejna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt sama baba lena
<CrazyLemon> >:)
<sasa84> :S
<CrazyLemon> nč..pejmo spat
<CrazyLemon> LN
<sasa84> nočkooooo
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-08
<sasa84> jou!
<lupastro> jutro vsem
<sasa84> jutro lupastro
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek
<sasa84> :)
<lupastro> jutro ja, ma je slabo, bom dobil popizditis
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<lupastro> jutro zdobersek
<zdobersek> jutro lupastro
<sasa84> lupastro, kaj pa je blo?
<lupastro> mah, ta 12.10 me zeza, imam intel grafično integriroano in je ne morem/znam spravit v normalno delovanje
<lupastro> tko, da sem se po dveh tednih vdal in bom Å¡el nazaj na 12.04
<dz0ny> lupastro Xorg -configure ne pomaga?
<lupastro> vse ostalo sem probal, sam tega ukaza ne
<lupastro> eh
<lupastro> number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
<lupastro> configuration failed
<lupastro> ne prav ne gre....dosti imam, dva tedna sem že izgubil, pa še vse možne stvari se sesuvajo...grem raje nazaj na 12.04
<zdobersek> lupastro: mas se nvidia kartico poleg?
<lupastro> nope
<lupastro> sam intel 910gl
<zdobersek> si se v sistemu?
<zdobersek> lsmod | grep i9
<lupastro> ne, sem dal instalirat zraven nazaj 12.04
<lupastro> ce resim na 12.10 bom pol 12.10 uporabljal naprej
<dz0ny> lupastro: zaženi v recovery mode, in tam poženi. Fora je da se mora zagnati kot root in preden se lightdm zažene (oz katerikoli druga x aplikacija)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: maš ti raspi?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bad for you http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/AMD-dismisses-numerous-open-source-developers-1745131.html
<Pepelka> AMD dismisses numerous open source developers - The H Open: News and Features
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny is it really?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon>  the department that handles the open source drivers for the graphics cores on graphics cards and AMD's Accelerated Processing Units (APUs) is not affected by the closure and the dismissals.
<dz0ny> however, as decent APU graphics core drivers are of limited value if the Linux kernel only insufficiently supports the APUs' CPU features.
<CrazyLemon> irrelevant..berem samo tisto kar je pozitivno .p
<CrazyLemon> :p*
<lupastro> dz0ny: sem, sam ne deluje pospeševanje, vsa grafika šteka, ne da se naštimat resolucije....
<dz0ny> lupastro: uf, cak potem na 12.04 poganjaš unity2d?
<lupastro> ne, na 12.04 uporabljam gnome shell
<lupastro> sam dela vse tako kot mora, grafika je ok, vse je hitro...vse dela, resulocije lahko izbiram, osveževanje zaslona tudi
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> če greš z drugim brskalnikom na steam
<CrazyLemon> ti pošlje codo na mail da se prepričajo da si to res ti :)
<CrazyLemon> pošljejo*
<sasa84> zihr je zihr CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<sasa84> in kako drugače moj mali buči? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sonce je..tko da ok i guess :)
<sasa84> lepo CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> miške moje, pridne bodte :)
<zdobersek> I said WHAT WHAT
<dz0ny> zdobersek: maš ti raspi?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ja.
<dz0ny> si se kaj igral z gpio?
<dz0ny> zanima me če imaš na voljo kakšen hardware int. ?
<dz0ny> guglam pa vsi uporabljao samo pooling način...
<dz0ny> 2 vprašanje mpeg2 dela ne dela, si testiral kaj to?
<dz0ny> thx
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, nc, se nisem mel casa
<zdobersek> zdejle so glih wayland podporo dal, moram se to pogledat ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<zdobersek> mpeg2 takisto ne
<zdobersek> afaik, kar sem gledu filmov, ni blo nic mpeg
<dz0ny> mja kao moraš kupit licenco za odkodiranje
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> za h264 pa Å¡e delajo
<dz0ny> mantra me ker bi rad siol tv gor fural
<dz0ny> tam maš ali mpeg ali mpeg4 in če pol šteka je bz
<zdobersek> ohnoes, Tanko gre!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti si prisu v steam beto?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: nah, lahko pa igram kupljene igre
<dz0ny> torej tstio kar je razvito za vse platforme
<dz0ny> tf2 pa sploh ne
<zdobersek> banda, sploh noce nalozt tf2
<dz0ny> mhm sem se igral tako da sem skopiral celotno win zadevo (backup opcija) pase ustavi na 92%
<dz0ny> damm
<zdobersek> /r/gentlemanboners ... nice.
<simon_0> zdravo mafija
<simon_0> :)
<simon_0> sami duhovi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Na voljo je beta različica Steama za Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39202/#p39202
<zdobersek> I'm not a ghost :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bi želel bit v ubuntu manualu? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce je v njem tud Scarlett!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maybe one day :D
<CrazyLemon> ffs zresni se :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej ja ali ne?
<zdobersek> vredu, pol pa Olivia!
<CrazyLemon> vse kar morava narest je da narediva en vnaprej napisan pogovor prek jabberja/gtalka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej scenarij.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/03-emp-chat-in-progress.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si kevin
<CrazyLemon> js pa ajmontag
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Jst sm kul, mudel, pa ti?
<zdobersek> TF je to? A ma je to na internetih?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je moj part.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja.. ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Jaz sem kul, pa ti?
<zdobersek> ('Jaz sem dobro' spljoh ne gre skup, amirite?)
<zdobersek> Ne. Imas spletni naslov?
<zdobersek> (bom shumnike pisu.
<zdobersek> )
<CrazyLemon> super
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amm delno ja.. slika ni ravno pravih dimenzij ker se vidi moj "akcija" bubble :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak bo kul.. hvala
<CrazyLemon> you're gonna be famous :>
<zdobersek> 'OMGOMG Tudi Zan bere Ubuntu Manual!'
<zdobersek> Chicks, chicks everywhere. But only Scarlett & Olivia matter.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek only one chick matters
<CrazyLemon> and thats kate :$
<zdobersek> kate who?
<CrazyLemon> kate upton..who else?!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si ti prek čudne naprave gor?
<zdobersek> lmao @ kupton
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gtalk
<zdobersek> gmail.
<CrazyLemon> ni možnosti "zvočni klic" pri tebi
<zdobersek> ne vem, mogoc mam kej onemogocen.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na dveh fotkah boš :)
<zdobersek> OMG! Scarlett and Olivia will not be enough!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in wtf je ta "lmao @ kupton" ?? kaj želiš s tem povedat????
<zdobersek> nisem je se vidu na /r/gentlemanboners.
<zdobersek> mkay?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well.. maybe  /r/gentlemanboners is for gays
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/zvocniKlic.png in https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/03-emp-chat-in-progress.png
<CrazyLemon> se strinjaš z objavo? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj sem na prvi sliki trikrat listan?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker si ti že sodeloval v pogovoru
<CrazyLemon> in nisem hotu še drugih spraševat za dovoljenje
<CrazyLemon> vprašam samo tebe in to je to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> whatevah
<zdobersek> se strinjam z objavo, grem zdej Scarlett in Olivio poiskat.
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa pri tebi ni bilo možnosti za zvočni klic :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1626-1: Glance vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1626-1/
<zdobersek> blah ... TCP prenos po LAN mi doseze 1.8 MBps
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj si pa namestil
<zdobersek> dz0ny: glede tistga prenosa?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> al si pričakoval več
<dz0ny> mislim dokaj normalno za g
<dz0ny> pri n dosežež tam do 5MB/ps
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sem zdej dal laptopa na kabel, sem ze pr 11 MB/s
<zdobersek> sem rabu par minut, da sem dojel, da grejo podatki na laptop prek wifi
<zdobersek> link je pa tko 100Mbps, tak da je tole limit.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> buhu!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če ripam dvd... kter rip je tist, da se ti pol pokaže tud tist na začetku - kao ker filmčk pa to?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 men se zdi da so to .vob fajli
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa
<CrazyLemon> js ne ripam dvdjev
<CrazyLemon> to počnejo pirati
<sasa84> jst tud ne...
<sasa84> sosed mi je prnesu, d mu en filmčk zaripam z enga predavanja :P
<CrazyLemon> right
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<sasa84> mislm...d presnamem na dvd... pa ni druge kt d zaripam
<CrazyLemon> in na predavanju je mel izbiro
<CrazyLemon> "glej film" "glej reklame" "podnapisi"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> več filmčkov je...pa je na začetku narjen tko, d izbereš kero predavanja...
<sasa84> kao neka uvodna Å¡pica
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj za vraga jebe tale virtual fucking box
<CrazyLemon> miška kr skače po svoje
<dz0ny> sasa84: handbrake ti bo lepo naredil mkv ali pa mp4
<dz0ny> menuje pa to vrže ven, če izberieš mkv ti bo pa še podnapise vdelalo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/rUY0
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats so not fair
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si uporabu windows build?
<dz0ny> ne navadnega
<dz0ny> sam bo trajalo 5h da se prenese
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni pravi server is busy
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> mja večkrat poizkusi
<dz0ny> en bug je očitno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> its called "beta only"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> btw lahko testiraš /usr/bin/steam "steam://open/bigpicture"
<dz0ny> jaz ne morem :) thx
<dz0ny> mi je uspelo uredi da se ob priajvi izbere kaj želiš zaganti
<dz0ny> bodi steam steam big picture mode
<dz0ny> al pa chromeos
 * dz0ny tolk zadovoljen ker dela da se samo hvalim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne moreš? sej ti je delal bigpicture mode včeraj
<CrazyLemon> CAPIJobRequestUserStats - Server response failed 2
<CrazyLemon> /home/.../Steam/steam.sh: vrstica 113: 26488 Segmentation fault      (izpis jedra) ${DEBUGGER} "${STEAMROOT}"/${PLATFORM}/${STEAMEXE} "$@"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta tvoj ukaz je vse zjeb...
<CrazyLemon> zdj mi niti steam ne dela :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja prenašam
<dz0ny> se bi moral odjavit itd
<CrazyLemon>  steam
<CrazyLemon> /usr/bin/steam: vrstica 64: /steam.sh: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> fixed it
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny definitivno ne dela :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> samo ponovno moraš zagnati rač
<dz0ny> očitno nekaj po jedru šari
<dz0ny> oziroma kaj po /var/run
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš samo ponovno moram zagnat rač?
<CrazyLemon> a da dela bigpicture iz ukazne vrstice?
<dz0ny> mhm, če se ti sesuje
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> samo ni stabilno
<dz0ny> isto je na win
<CrazyLemon> jah..beta :)
<dz0ny> enkrat moraš preko steam url
<dz0ny> drugič -bigpicture
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ne dela ker je 64bit OS
<dz0ny> ne ne ni v tem fora
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-steam
<Pepelka> dz0ny/lightdm-login-steam · GitHub
<dz0ny> ne dela pravilno tudi v win, ko bodo pač porihtal bo .)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1627-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1627-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko ti povem da se doda v xsessions ti reče "ne".. zdaj pa počneš ravno to :>
<sasa84> fantje, pridni bodte :)
<sasa84> noč
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz sem misli da misliš .xsession .xinitrc
<dz0ny> si pa imel prav :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos
<Pepelka> dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos · GitHub
<dz0ny> to je super za kakšne lowpower zadeve
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1628-1: Qt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1628-1/
<dz0ny> LN :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-09
<devrnd> zivjo
<devrnd> je se kdo buden?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39203/#p39203
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39204/#p39204
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39205/#p39205
<zdobersek> http://mashable.com/2012/11/09/thanksgiving-song-new-friday/
 * zdobersek flies off
<Pepelka> Watch Out Rebecca Black: Is 'Thanksgiving' the New 'Friday'?
<sasa84> sm pogruntala,d mi kamera ne dela :\
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6ff6ACFJnHA/UJyeqzMf9UI/AAAAAAAAZkQ/rm36RwFIwLU/w497-h373/tumblr_md6nly8nPy1r0wqrdo1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dev_rand> zivjo
<dev_rand> obstaja kaksna alternativa UISpy(Windows) v Ubuntu 12.10?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39206/#p39206
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je uispy
<dev_rand> uporablja se za accessibility testing
<dev_rand> copy paste: Using UI Spy, Developers and testers can view and interact with the user interface elements(all the UI elements) of an application.
<dev_rand> nasel sem gtk-parasite vendar ta ne deluje v verziji 12.10
<CrazyLemon> mogoče g-inspector?
<CrazyLemon> najdeš ga tudi v repozitoriju
<CrazyLemon> Description-en: GTK+ object/class inspector
<CrazyLemon>  G-Inspector invokes a GTK+ application and inspects its objects.
<CrazyLemon>  It shows widgets hierarchy, properties of widgets, etc.
<CrazyLemon>  It can blink a specific widget instance so that you can identify it.
<CrazyLemon>  It can handle Glib objects too.
<dev_rand> sem ze bral nekaj o tem...
<dev_rand> bom poskusil
<dev_rand> pa porocam. hvala :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa kot vidim se niti gtk-parasite ne ginspector ne razvijata več.. tko da Good luck :)
<dev_rand> drugace ni nobene alternative na vidiku?
<CrazyLemon> ne ukvarjam se s tem tko da res ne bi vedu - ostani na kanalu pa vprašaj zvečer.. ti bo mogoče kdo vedu pomagat
<CrazyLemon> oziroma odpri novo temo na forumu
<CrazyLemon> (najboljše)
<dev_rand> ok, hvala
<CrazyLemon> np :)
 * dz0ny self-promotion https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos
<Pepelka> dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos · GitHub
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] fizolcek: eduroam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39207/#p39207
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] houses for sale in fayett: Re: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39208/#p39208
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] fizolcek: eduroam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39207/#p39207
<CrazyLemon> pof.. indijci.. kok IP poolov pa imajo zakupljenih :D
<zdobersek> wth, kr ena kitajka se seta po ulci ...
<CrazyLemon> how dare she
<zdobersek> walk? why not fly?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882965239739814065/
<Pepelka> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nimam kupljeno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak dela vseeno! :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39209/#p39209
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39210/#p39210
<zdobersek> da vidim, ce se da tf2 ze nalozt, ne da bi bil v beti ...
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> later.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: eduroam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39211/#p39211
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Riven: Namestitev (L-X)ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39212/#p39212
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Namestitev (L-X)ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39213/#p39213
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: Dodatni gumbi na miški (Mint)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39214/#p39214
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dodatni gumbi na miški (Mint)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39215/#p39215
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: (K)ubuntu, bančni certifikat, geslo  in šumniki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39216/#p39216
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: Amarok 2.5, snemanje rad. postaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39217/#p39217
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bojan: Re: Dodatni gumbi na miški (Mint)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39218/#p39218
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] fizolcek: Re: eduroam  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39219/#p39219
<dev_rand> mi lahko kdo svetuje zakaj mi tale koda vraca napako? http://pastebin.com/ium0Py8T
<Pepelka> #import data to sqlite db test.db  import sqlite3 as lite  import sys      con - Pastebin.com
<dev_rand> Napaka: Incorrect number of binding supplied. The current statement uses 1, and there are 6 supplied.
<dev_rand> v file.txt si podatki sledijo takole: 1\n2\n3
<dev_rand> izpis prebrane datoteke je ok, ne vem v cem je problem pri vstavljanju
<dev_rand> tudi executemany ne deluje (ce datoteko preberem v seznam)
<dev_rand> zagotovo mora biti neka zacetniska napaka :|
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dodatni gumbi na miški (Mint)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39220/#p39220
<dz0ny> jao dev_rand, kot prvo bereš celotno datoteko namesto vrstic. Kot drugo ne počisti kontrolnih znakov v potencialni vrstici
<dz0ny> dev_rand: kot prvo predlagam http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python
<Pepelka> Python | Codecademy
<dz0ny> bz je ugibat kako bi bilo prav...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39221/#p39221
<dev_rand> ok, hvala. v pythonu (se) nisem domac.
<CrazyLemon> "kateri linux podpira nvidio" :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1626-2: Glance vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1626-2/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: huh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ljudje iščejo zanimive nize.. ni kaj :)
<dz0ny> aja analitika...
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny> damm je še kaj bolj hard kot killall vlc -9, hudič je spet zmrznil
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-10
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Priročnik za Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39222/#p39222
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39223/#p39223
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39224/#p39224
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomii: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39225/#p39225
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39226/#p39226
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39227/#p39227
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39228/#p39228
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tomii: Re: Kateri Ubuntu, Mint za starejši računalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39229/#p39229
<CrazyLemon> če kdo zna hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536692_406460362761284_1314437801_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FpjcOWwiI4
<Pepelka> Two men + two Tesla coils + special suits = ELECTRICITY FIGHT! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> fcking awesome
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in kaj je tam pri bureku napacno?
<zdobersek> za drzavo je najboljs, ce se nima vpliva na gospodarstvo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo pravi da je napačno :D
<CrazyLemon> btw tudi pri nas je burek Å¡el gor
<CrazyLemon> z 1.9 na 2€
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> ZOMG, to je 15 kun!
<zdobersek> and still I care SO LITTLE.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39230/#p39230
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: ti že dela TF2 ?
<dz0ny> danes je nek nov update za steam a ne?
<dhbiker> aja ?
<dhbiker> nisem nič opazil
<dz0ny> nekaj se je posodabljalo
<dz0ny> 60mb
<dhbiker> možno da nisem opazil ker sem na novo postavil sistem danes
<dhbiker> ker je bla razlika 1MB tu neki
<dz0ny> kako se vam zdi tole http://soundcloud.com/circleboxsquare/howl-at-the-moon
<Pepelka> Howl At The Moon by circleboxsquare on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<dhbiker> meh not my style
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker naah..niti ne bo delal dokler ne bo konc bete :)
<dhbiker> p00
<dhbiker> wel... serious sam 3 dela
<dhbiker> in to zelo dobro
<dhbiker> well*
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker vem ja :)
<dhbiker> si kupil ?
<dhbiker> :p
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ne - sem prebral :>
<dhbiker> oh.
<dhbiker> killing floor mi tudi kaže pod špili
<dhbiker> samo da error ven .. missing executable
<dhbiker> tak da Å¡e ni ready :P
<dejko72> pozrav vsem :)
<dejko72> mam neki k ne Å¡tekam
<dejko72> en rdeč klicaj desno zgoraj
<dejko72> the update information is outdated......
<dejko72> ...please update manualy
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39231/#p39231
<LorD_DDooM> sudo apt-get update
<LorD_DDooM> Prekopiraš v terminal
<dejko72> sm sam napaše na konc ni mogoče dobiti ........404 not found
<dz0ny> dejko72: lahko prosim c/p napako
<LorD_DDooM> Za kazero skladišče ti pa javi napako? Imaš kak privaten PPA ali skladišče nameščen (skype, itd?)
<dejko72> skype mam ja
<dejko72> pa neki driverji za grafično, sam jih ne uporabljam. eni 3je so zraven
<dejko72> ne upam stisnt tist, da nebi kaj crknel
<LorD_DDooM> Vglavnem, mislim da bi ti moralo napisati katero skladišče je problematično
<dz0ny> dejko72: poženi ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dz0ny> poglej katero ime je podobno imenu datoteke
<dejko72> tko d kurblam kr v varnem zagonu, pa pol spet normalni zagon naprej , pa so ikone mal večje
<dz0ny> dejko72: ne rabiš to
<dz0ny> problem je ker je eno skladišče bilo odstranjeno
<dz0ny> in ker ga ni ti pokaže opozorilo da več ne obstaja
<dz0ny> na sistem to nima nobenega vpliva
<dz0ny> razen tečnega opozorila
<dz0ny> da to popraviš moraš skaldišče ročno odstraniti
<dejko72> archive.canonical.com_commercial-ppa-uploaders_skype_ubuntu.list
<dz0ny> bodisi preko terminala ali pa z ubuntu tweak itd
<dejko72> to je napisal k sem to vrstico dal v terminal
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sedaj greš pod sistemske nastavitve
<dz0ny> programski viri
<dz0ny> drugi programi
<dz0ny> in ga odznačiš
<dz0ny> odstraniš
<dz0ny> kar želiš
<dejko72> aha un klicaj je zginu
<dz0ny> :)
<dejko72> sam ne Å¡tekam kaj morm odstrant
<dz0ny> nič
<dejko72> ok
<dejko72> kaj pa naj nardim da mi laufa ubuntu v normalnem zagonu takoj in to z uno mal bolš grafiko?
<dz0ny> programski viri  zavihek daotni gonilniki
<dejko72> aha zdej mam  a pol dam un gonilnik NVIDIA, ker zdej je uporablja nek X-ORG.... driver
<dejko72> odprtokodnega mam zdej
<dz0ny> mhm
<dejko72> je pa en experimental driver
<dz0ny> dejko72: prosim prilepi lshw -class display
<dz0ny> načeloma so ti gonilni za pospeševanje vedno experimentalni
<dz0ny> delujejo pa čisto ok
<dejko72> ja tist sem skopiral, sam je en kup vrglo ven tko da povej kaj bi rad s tam vedel
<dz0ny> dejko72: product: Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] recimo
<dejko72> ARNING: you should run this program as super-user.   *-display UNCLAIMED             description: VGA compatible controller        product: NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a2        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: vga_controller cap_list        configuration: latency=0        resources: memory:a0000000-a3ffffff
<dz0ny> mmh kar namesti tisti gonilnik
<dz0ny> sem mislil da imaš eno bolj zajebo zadevo z nvidia strani
<dejko72> sm druzga namestil.  a morm restartat? ker zdej ni nobene razlike videt Å¡e
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mislim da te opozori da je potreben ponovni zagon
<dz0ny> drugače pa ja
<dz0ny> kadar namestiš gonilnike je potreben nov zagon
<dejko72> aho ok . najlepša hvala ta tole
<dejko72> za zole
<dejko72> tole
<dejko72> :P
<dejko72> hvala dz0ny  vse dela kot po masu zdej . tud grafika hvala hvala hvala . dolžen pivo  :))
<dz0ny> dejko72: :)
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 to si že zadnjič reku..torej 2 pira :>
<dejko72> a obstaja kaka knjiga, al pa pdf.  da vsaj mal osnove dobim, kako tale linux približno deluje pa kako tole štelat, da ne sprašujem pa non stop neki vas gnjavim  :))
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 www.ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> pod povezavami sta najmanj 2 pdfja
<CrazyLemon> eden na začetku
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa spodaj
<CrazyLemon> in ravno včeraj sm napisal novico o ubuntu priročniku :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk bi mal več sledil no :))
<dejko72> opa crazy sory nism bil prisoten :))  hvala ti za link :))
<Sky[x]> ne me jebat
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 glede na to a je martinovo.. ti tokrat oprostim :>
<Sky[x]> time of day clock stopped mi pise in sploh ne pridem v bios
<CrazyLemon> wtf :)
<Sky[x]> in zdj bom sam zard tega mogu razsravfat cist leptop da dam baterijo na plati ven al kva
<CrazyLemon> jah..to je k si della kupu :D
<Sky[x]> debilno res
<Sky[x]> urejeno
<Sky[x]> baterijo ven uzel pa je ql :D
<sasa84> elow :=)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39232/#p39232
 * dz0ny back, vidim da nisem dosti zamudil
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kle?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..drugje
<dz0ny> haha http://www.spovednica.com/ (ne v cerkvenem smislu)
<Pepelka> Spovednica.com - anonimna virtualna spoved....   povej, spovej, izpovej...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny se smeješ tisti ženski s psom? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, npr ja :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hah, nisem še imel čas razen une ko cimra not pride
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja..ti najprej prebereš tiste bol spicy
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> ja ta bolj zabavne http://www.spovednica.com/index.php?page=view&id=27966
<Pepelka> Spovednica.com - anonimna virtualna spoved....   povej, spovej, izpovej...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej...Å¡e zmer mi kamera ne dela :P
<sasa84> lsusb nč ne pokaže :P
<dz0ny> ja potem usb konektor ne dela
<dz0ny> dmesg ti pa pove al je kaj narobe z napravo in kaj
<sasa84> dz0ny, mam built-in
<dz0ny> bios, gumb na tipkovnice
<dz0ny> preklop v win?
<dz0ny> eni laptopi imajo soft switche
<dz0ny> sasa84: kaj pravi lshw
<sasa84> dz0ny, kwa je že una stran k pastaš zadeve?
<sasa84> pastebin!
<sasa84> dz0ny, http://pastebin.com/Z7JQ0Wkf
<Pepelka> laptop                          description: Notebook      product: HP ProBook 4 - Pastebin.com
<anny> buh dej! :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: hm pa res ni nič
<dz0ny> !g HP ProBook 4510s web camera
<Pepelka> HP ProBook 4510s Notebook PC - HP Webcam Software - HP ... http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp%3Flang%3Den%26cc%3Dus%26prodTypeId%3D321957%26prodSeriesId%3D3934828%26prodNameId%3D3934829%26swEnvOID%3D2094%26swLang%3D33%26mode%3D2%26taskId%3D135%26swItem%3Dob-70316-1
<sasa84> dz0ny, zanimivo je to, da je je upgrade iz 11.10 na 12.04...da je delala
<dz0ny> sasa84: v win dela?
<sasa84> bi mogla sprobat :)
<dz0ny> no dej, bi bilo čudno da je zaradi prehoda nebi prepoznalo
<sasa84> nazadne sm jo nucala kšn mesc nazaj...tko d težko rečem :)
<sasa84> ok, grem na win pa se tam javm
<dz0ny> sasa84: glede na user manual lahko v biousu vključiš ali izključiš kamero, isto lahko storiš v win
<dz0ny> možno je da imaš onemogočeno
<sasa84> dz0ny,pa nism nč šarla okol
<dz0ny> sej pravim da jo lahko tudi v win izključiš
<dz0ny> kar spremeni tudi nastavitev v biosu
<dz0ny> enako je z bluetooth
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> a pol bi mogla v biosu vžgat al lohk tud v win?
<sasa84> k vidm, d mi v win tud ne dela
<LorD_DDooM> Poglej če ti jo v Device Managerju najde oziroma če je oznaka Disabled
<dz0ny> sasa84: mhm http://www.scribd.com/doc/95736077/15/
<Pepelka> Hp Probook 4510s 4411s Laptop Maintenance Manual
<dz0ny> stran 128
<sasa84> hm...
<uni4dfx> a sm edini k se uči za bedn faks namest da bi ga žurov zuni?
<sasa84> dz0ny,sam k ne vem kje bi blo tole za webcam...?
<dz0ny> sasa84: pod integrated devices
<uni4dfx> guess not
<dz0ny> tam kot wlan lan bt itd
<sasa84> dz0ny,"vnosne naprave"?
<sasa84> 9 jih je...wacom je pa itak tablca...torej 8 :P
<dz0ny> a ti maš  slo bios al kaj?
<sasa84> dz0ny,a nisva midva zdej u win7č...nadzorna plošča ipd? :D
<dz0ny> haha ne
<dz0ny> dej plis poglej v bios, ker po navodilh sodeč se tam to nahaja
<sasa84> integrated devices morm najt...pa dam enable...
<sasa84> a piše kšn kam al pa kej podobnga?
<dz0ny> sasa84: cak dobiš skrin shot
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://sceper.eu/2012/11/crystal-castles-crystal-castles-iii-2012-plan9.html
<Pepelka> Crystal Castles &#8211; Crystal Castles (III) -2012 &#8211; pLAN9 | Sceper
<dz0ny> upps
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/kPuQ
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<sasa84> integrated camera more pisat...v built in devices opt.
<sasa84> ok...grem pogledat :)
<sasa84> wish me luck :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj je pa bios zaklenla pa je Å¡lo vse v ku...
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> enabled je
<sasa84> dz0ny,lohk zaklučmo, d je mejbi crknla :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj sm ti js reku takoj ko si rekla da ti kamera ne dela? :P
<CrazyLemon> kup novo! :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: CrazyLemon +1
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,novo kamero za laptop? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 verjela ali ne! ampak usb kamere delajo tudi na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> *shocker*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pa nočm usb :S
<CrazyLemon> in obstajajo take fajn clip-on kamere ki jih dejansko lahk daš na laptop
<CrazyLemon> *another shocker*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sj eno clip sm mela... pa sm jo dala kolegici
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ...ne bova mogla dns sajbrat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no.. pokliči kolegico
<CrazyLemon> ta trenutek
<CrazyLemon> in ji povej da bi rada kamero nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> in to ta trenutek, k morm sajbrat :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pohiti!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,sam Å¡e Å¡lafrok da gor pa prleti :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡lafwhat now
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: crazy night dress for you
<sasa84> dz0ny,enivej...hvala za pomoč :)
<dz0ny> aja pa tam okol so cupronce doma, zato se pazi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lej..sm že bil na hangoutu z sašo..tko da ja se zavedam tega :P
<CrazyLemon> s/z/s
<dz0ny> sam morata pa met debele stene, mene bi opolnoči še sosedje slišal : | :
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej.. http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2700000413/kamera-trust-elight-full-hd-1080p-crna#galerija       idealna kamerca
<Pepelka> Kamera Trust eLight Full HD 1080P, črna - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> tko da ko boš sajbrala z bjornom..bo vidu čist vsako podrobnost *beware* :D
<anny> opa opa! ste zijer, da so tu samo 18+
<sasa84> ta je ibr predraga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no no.. ko poveš bjornu da je 1080p in da se vidi vsaka podrobnost
<CrazyLemon> believe me..on ti jo bo kupu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> o lej jo.. ančka.. buhdej
<anny> ja, bug dej, sem že napisala 50 vrtic višje
<sasa84> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2700003921/kamera-logitech-hd-c270-coral
<Pepelka> Kamera Logitech HD C270, Coral - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> ja sorry no takrat nisem bil prisoten
<sasa84> pa tole CrazyLemon ? :P
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta je sam solidna :/ in barely HD :/
<CrazyLemon> AMPAK!
<CrazyLemon> RightLight  izboljša vidnost pri slabi svetlobi.
<CrazyLemon> boš lahk sajbrala tudi v temi!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> mimogrede...sej sajbrava tud midva... tko d povej kaj bi rad vidu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moraš pa upoštevat da ti nič ne pomaga HD če povezava ne omogoča HD prenosa :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj bi rad vidu? kate upton :P
<sasa84> lol, kero obvestilo ma pate quassel
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vg8IaRDBcc
<Pepelka> Slaughterhouse - Goodbye - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kul komat :)
<CrazyLemon> komad*
<sasa84> {dan se je spremenil na ned 11. nov 00:00:00 2012}
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> no shit :P
<anny> http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/kate-upton-in-sports
<Pepelka> Kate Upton in Sports Illustrated's 2011 Swimsuit Edition - My Modern Metropolis
<CrazyLemon> anny je huda ane :)
<anny> evo, sam zate :*
<CrazyLemon> anny oooh :$
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa brb...5min :p
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte :)
<sasa84> nočka
<CrazyLemon> noč saša :)
<anny> noč
<CrazyLemon> ni sajbr če ti kamera ne dela..silly girl :D
<anny> saša se gre sajber girl?
<CrazyLemon> poskuša.. pa ji zgleda ne gre lih
<anny> v cem pa je problem? kamera?
<CrazyLemon> kamera ji ne dela ja
<anny> kamera na laptopu ali tazaresna?
<CrazyLemon> na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> a jo znaš popravit?
<anny> zal ne :(
<CrazyLemon> šment no.. pol to ne bo najbl prijeten vikend za sašo :(
<anny> jah, malo mladega vinčka cuknit pa bo bolje
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bo mela druge izbire k da cukne
<CrazyLemon> nič..sleep time
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny> haha http://www.damninteresting.com/the-unfortunate-sex-life-of-the-banana/
<Pepelka> The Unfortunate Sex Life of the Banana &bull; Damn Interesting
<anny> lahko noč!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ponočuješ dans :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-11-11
<uni4dfx> dz0ny a tud ti spiš
<uni4dfx> dang vsi spijo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Bob: Re: Problem po posodobitvi na 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39233/#p39233
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ej, a mi en pasta kwa je pisal k sm gor pršla...? d vidm, če sm prou naštimala
<LorD_DDooM> [11:23]	-->|	sasa84 (~sasa@BSN-61-63-207.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<LorD_DDooM> Also: https://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/aktualno/zaradi-klimatskih-sprememb-bi-lahko-ostali-brez-kave
<Pepelka> Zaradi klimatskih sprememb bi lahko ostali brez kave | Dnevnik.si
<sasa84> nism :O
<dz0ny> evo z volitvami opravil
<Sky[x]> a so ze kje kaksni rezultaiti zacasni ?
<CrazyLemon> če so kje so verjetno na strani volilne komisije
<dz0ny> mhm tam ob pol enih bo znano
<dz0ny> upps je ze. Dobrih 15% je bila udelezba
<uni4dfx> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/slovenija-mora-hrvaskim-varcevalcem-placati-150-milijonov-evrov/295570
<Pepelka> "Slovenija mora hrvaškim varčevalcem plačati 150 milijonov evrov" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<uni4dfx> no sej smo našparal letos da lahko zdej damo krvatom
<CrazyLemon> kako lahko daš nekaj kar sploh ni bilo tvoje? lahko le vrneš :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj bojo pa oni dal nam nazaj 750€ miljonov posojil k jih je LB dala njihovim firmam?
<uni4dfx> nikoli :)
<uni4dfx> samo mi plačujemo ker mamo nesposobne voditelje
<uni4dfx> in to leti čist na vse, leve in desne, ker so vsi isti smrad
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kdaj bo NLB dobila nazaj vsa posojila ki jih je dala slovenskim firmam? nikoli :)      fact is ..(N)LB nima pojma kako se dela z banko pika stop :)
<uni4dfx> jup
<uni4dfx> sam čimprej vn iz te banana republike
<uni4dfx> prov sram me je bit slovenc
<uni4dfx> k sm v tujini rečm da sm evropejc ker me je preveč sram
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ne žali proizvajalcev banan in ostalega sadja, si ne zaslužijo
<uni4dfx> tru
<sasa84> najlažje je pa pi*dit... študentje delamo pa s svojim izobraževanjem kt svinja z mehom
<sasa84> ne bom rekla, da mamo glih sposobneže na oblasti... sam ima vsak zadost masla na glav, da more prvo še mal pr seb spucat
<sasa84> če je bil denar od določenih ljudi našparan a ne... smo jim pa to dolžni vrnt
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kaj sem ti hotla rečt...
<sasa84> v home mapi je moglo bit neki oreng narobe, če je zadeva krešnla preko live usb tko na ubuntuju kt mandrivi al fedori (ne vem kaj sm bootala)
<CrazyLemon> http://inhabitat.com/britek-reinvents-the-wheel-creates-airless-bicycle-tires/
<Pepelka> BriTek's Brilliant Airless Bicycle Tire Reinvents the Wheel | Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building
<LorD_DDooM> meh
<CrazyLemon> nič meh.. zakon je :)
<dz0ny> Imamo kakšnega ljubitelja BSG tukaj?
<LorD_DDooM> Če misliš Galactico, potem je dogovor da
<LorD_DDooM> odgovor*
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT79x4qM4FE :) če še nisi pogledal
<Pepelka> "Episode 1" - Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome - YouTube
<LorD_DDooM> Sem že čekiral obe epizodi, zgleda dost proper :)
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: mhm, sam Å¡koda da so razrezali 2h na 12m. Gledati skupaj bi bilo dosti bolj hudo
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, ampak zato, ker verjetno tako generirajo revenue, od obiskov... tko da bodo celoten pilot razrezali na 10-20 delov in upali, da čimveč folka obišče homepage
<LorD_DDooM> Poj pa Å¡ele izdali celoten pilot v enem kosu na DVD (potrjeno)
<LorD_DDooM> In če bo gledanost zadostna, bo sledila tudi nadaljna serija
<dz0ny> mhm, to bi bilo super. Ker ponovnih ogledov bsg sem se že malo naveličal
<dz0ny> haha, fracking pa to so cenzurirali z zvoki okolja
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, carsko so naredili :)
<LorD_DDooM> Vglavnem, dost genuine so poustvarili BSG okolje...komaj čakam da predstavijo ekvivalent Starbuck :P Female version upam :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, PuhiLemon...si še živ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> a kej pihlja pr vas? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 en mau :)
<sasa84> tuki je skor za odnest :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma pri nas ni hudo
<CrazyLemon> sicer je zletela ena antena na sosedin avto
<sasa84> pr nas una ta velka korita za kšne 5-10cm premakne na vse tolk :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa je mal močnejši vetrič :)
<sasa84> no no... kapco če greš ven!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dost je bilo za danes :)
<sasa84> ma nis bil na biciklu? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol.. ne :D
<zdobersek> je ze kdo gledu Cloud Atlas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> js
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> fantje, a veste kakšno "igračko" sm si kupla? ne, ni "sex toy", ampak je res tko za igračkat :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol nas ne zanima :D
<sasa84> v glavnm... šilček na baterije...sm že vse možn ošilla pr bajti :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bogi bjorn :p
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kle ma 2 lukni...6-8mm pa 9-12mm :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej..bogi bjorn pa nekdo mal večji?
<sasa84> še na adapter lohk šilček prklučš :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kje so cajti k smo šli peš do koša in ošill :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 emm..to sem delal cca par tednov nazaj :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ju ar old skul :P
<CrazyLemon> matr kaj bi dal za 2 dodatna MB downloada
<dz0ny> zdobersek: komi 22 pride v kino
<zdobersek> eh, wiki je potem nepopoln.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mislim pri nas
<zdobersek> dz0ny: aha, v ZDA je ze.
<sasa84> a je šou že kdo gledat 007?
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na kofe
<sasa84> ajd
<sasa84> cheers zdobersek
<zdobersek> whatafak, too late, sasa84
<zdobersek> grem jst raringa instalerat.
<CrazyLemon> ta BSG pa sploh ni tko bad :)
<Sky[x]> bsg ?
<CrazyLemon> battlestar galactica
<LorD_DDooM> I say
<LorD_DDooM> Time's up
<uni4dfx> wooo yeee vinoooo
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> Tuerk IS CLOSING IN!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: RUN
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek w00t
<CrazyLemon> türk can't do shit
<CrazyLemon> pretty boy is gonna win this race
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tuerk can pay _some_ of your college!
<zdobersek> But the rest is on UN! Those jolly chumps!
<CrazyLemon> HOLY FUCK
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny congrats
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-run-chromeos-in-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> you're on omgubuntu :d
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<dz0ny> in kolikor vidim komentarje ljudje ne znajo brat :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a vi kot primorci ste dolzni manekena volt?
<zdobersek> kaj pa popovic porece?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in ne..večina z obale je volila za türka
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nice, tole se pa mora sprobat
<dz0ny> glavno da bo folk zdej Å¡tudiral v katerm jeziku je to napisano :)
<dhbiker> lol
<zdobersek> oyea, naslednje tri tedne bo Planet SiOL rdece obarvan!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: od kod je pa chromium os dolpotegnjen?
<zdobersek> z buildbotov?
<zdobersek> pa kter overlay?
<zdobersek> meh, se kode nisem su pogledat  ...
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jp zadnji stabilni build
<dz0ny> http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/index.html
<dz0ny> ista mapa kot cannary za linux
<dz0ny> obstaj build tudi za arm
<dz0ny> tako da v teoriji poganjaš to na kakšni tablici
<dz0ny> ki podpira debian
<zdobersek> aha, aha ... ze vidim, ubistvu je tole sam chromium brskalnik + session, kter se uporablja v chromium osu
<zdobersek> nice.
<zdobersek> tole bom sprobu lokalno chromium zbuildat, linux cros opcijo, pa potem namestit
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> v bistvu to že dolgo časa obstaja, samo jaz sem na to naletel pred par dnevi
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a tvojo za devo je google potem vključil joystick za webkit?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tist gsoc projekt?
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tist je blo sam za gtk port webkita
<zdobersek> tko da chromium ni dost profitiru
<dz0ny> aja
<zdobersek> je pa torej gtk port, pa epiphany
<zdobersek> pa jst :>
 * dz0ny jutri lahko pričakujem mail od a) googla b) pravne službe pri ... kaj se to grem c) nič od tega
<dz0ny> btw pozna kdo dober vodič za izdelavo deb paketov
<dz0ny> ker tole moej skropucalo, mi ni glih v ponos
<zdobersek> d) zaposlitveno ponudbo od googla/canonicala/obeh
<zdobersek> dz0ny: glavne dele moras izlocit ven, da lahko se recimo fedorovci pridejo zraven
<zdobersek> pa da lahko lokalen build instaliras.
<zdobersek> pa hexxeh te bo mal postrani gledu :>
<dz0ny> hexxeh je nehal z podporo in buildi 30 oktobra je bil kao njegov zadnji build
<dz0ny> zdobersek: poleg tega je obstajalo tole https://gist.github.com/3065781 pa se ni nobeden pritožil
<Pepelka> Install java,flash,mp3,mp4 to Chromium OS &mdash; Gist
<zdobersek> da vidimo to cudo ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glede deb paketov..se mi zdi da fantje pri getdebu so enkrat spisali vodič za izdelavo
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kje je zdaj ta vodič :/
<zdobersek> ON THE INTERNETS
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek NOWAI
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YESWAI, THE GOOGLEWAI
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek THE ALMIGHTYGOOGLEWAI? NOWAI
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YESWAI, I SWEARZ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek YOUR WORD MEANS NOTHING TO ME! NOTHING!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I SWEAR THAT I DOHNT CAER
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LIES ALL LIES
<anny> hahaha!
<CrazyLemon> http://img.fae.ro/4ce705.jpeg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 car ane!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MufiLemon ma ti si car!
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik bom bond...dzejms bond
<sasa84> ti bi mel lohk pa oznako 000 :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js bom bil agent 0069
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> sasa84: bad news :/
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://science.slashdot.org/story/12/11/10/0322218/climate-change-could-drive-coffee-to-extinction-by-2080
<Pepelka> Climate Change Could Drive Coffee To Extinction By 2080 - Slashdot
<sasa84> đizs zdobersek, nrdiva zalogo???
<zdobersek> sasa84: za vse! pol bova pa sluzla!
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon je lohk varnostnik, k itak ni kofetar...pa še izkušnje ma
<CrazyLemon> poslušta vidva kofetarja..če želita da se vrnem iz varnostniškega pokoja bo treba kr pošteno plačat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> 600?
<sasa84> na mesc
<sasa84> bruto :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... drgač si jst pa zdobersek ne morva kupt avta in prvoščit počitnce :S
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja lej...tko nas učijo :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja sej vem..zato pa ne opravljam več tega poklica :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a tko si sebičen, da men pa zdobersek nek prvošču astona pa vile v toskani, jahte in eksotičnih počitnc :(((((
<zdobersek> ... sebi pa 600€/mesec
<zdobersek> + brezplacna kava pri malici
<sasa84> ja zdobersek
<sasa84> folk ni za nč hvaležn :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sasa84 a sta mogoče volila janšo?
<CrazyLemon> sam tko..me zanima :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, zokija
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na zadnjih parlamentarnih? nope :))
<zdobersek> ampak je ze pajac zgubu mojo naklonjenost
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tud ljudmile nism :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, koga si volu za preCednika?
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. weird :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morm priznat, d na volitvah volm bl ta leve :P
<sasa84> tega bi se vrjetn mogla spovedat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nobenga.. deževalo je in nisem hotu zmočit las.. *cough*namig koga bi volil*cough*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej bo zdj decembra Å¡ansa....moj kandidat je not :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tudi ti boš volila za pretty boya???????????
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> takrat sem türka... zdj pa ga ne bom več
<LorD_DDooM> Najboljša izjava je bila kasneje v dnevniku, mnenje komentatorja, da je anonimizacija interneta najhujše zlo na svetu, da se sploh pri volitvah pokaže najhujše zlo človeka, zato bi na vseh forumih in socialnih omrežjih morala biti obvezna prijava izključno samo z imenom in priimkom.
<LorD_DDooM> what
<CrazyLemon> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Welcome to South Korea
<sasa84> north? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Ne ne, v Južni imajo obvezno registracijo z EMŠO
<sasa84> đizs :)
<sasa84> pa Å¡e Å¡tevilko zdravstvenega :)
<LorD_DDooM> Oziroma zdaj so to ukinili, ker je pointless
<sasa84> kdo je pa tako bučko posadu LorD_DDooM ?
<LorD_DDooM> Eden izmed dveh komentatorjev, ki so v studiju komentirali in analizirali volitve...mislim da sta tadva vedno prisotna
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem imena
<sasa84> pa da uporab besedo ZLO lol :)
<sasa84> to spada že rahlo na fil. vprašanje, teodiceja, ontologija.. :P
<sasa84> drage moje miške... šibam jst pančat, k morm jutr zgodi vstančkat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drž se kandelabra, da te ne odpihne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne piha :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol pa kul :P
<sasa84> zdj pa res...še čik pa spat :P
<sasa84> nočk :)
<dz0ny> damm ta deb zadeva me bo pobrala
<CrazyLemon> what doesnt kill you makes you stronger!
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> http://freecabinporn.com/page/2
<Pepelka> Cabin Porn
<dz0ny> upps
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Skype nuca 100% cpu-ja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40869/#p40869
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40870/#p40870
<CrazyLemon> praise the lord! poslal mail na siol 26.10. in prejel odgovor danes.. pravijo da je povečano št. vprašanj
<Sky[x]> supr supr :D
<CrazyLemon> ane.. js upam da so dobili vsaj 20k mailov
<sasa84> jutro
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> fan
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> *
<CrazyLemon> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/meet-lishinu-world-s-most-intelligent-retractable-dog-leash
<Pepelka> Meet Lishinu: World's most intelligent retractable dog leash | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Compact & Clean design with features and details beyond expectations. Spend quality time with your best pal like never before. Run. Jog. Activate.«
<napsy_> ka dogaja
<sasa84> živjo napsy_ :)
<sasa84> oj Sky[x], CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oj sasa84, sasa85, sasa86, sasa87
<sasa84> oooo <3
<sasa84> kašn kjuti je tale krejzi...
<sasa84> kje je zdobersek ...kuham kofe :P
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> ooo slax0r :)
<slax0r> ooo sasa84
<slax0r> :)
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r, da se oreng zbudi :P
<slax0r> hihi
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> I si ticklish
<slax0r> is*
<sasa84> jst tud :\
<sasa84> orto preveč... začnem vriskat, če se kdo sam napravlja za žgečkanje :P
<slax0r> good to know ;)
<sasa84> slax0r, ne smeš :P
<slax0r> sasa84: muahaha
<slax0r> but I can
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> slax0r, lump!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40871/#p40871
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si odstranil povezavi do SUP?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny_> sej maš zgodovino obiska
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pravi da je not found :)
<CrazyLemon> http://goo.gl/I8s6r
<dz0ny_> am urejanja
<dz0ny_> sej sem ti dal magnet link
<dz0ny_> uf
<zdobersek> gday
<dz0ny_> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:a9573d244f790718e0d6b14d356cb1da9815ff4e&dn=binary-hybrid.iso&as=http%3A%2F%2F89.212.110.180%2Fdist32%2Fbinary-hybrid.iso
<CrazyLemon> sm že pobral povezave iz novice
<CrazyLemon> upam da tiste delajo :)
<dz0ny_> ja :) magnet links work
<dz0ny_> maš dva webseeda
<yang> dz0ny_: a si bil na web conferenci
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> nisem dobil hotela
<yang> aha, sem mislil, da so ti placali vse
<dz0ny_> to moras dost prej se zagrebst
<yang> ja seveda...
<dz0ny_> ne hotel bi mogu sam
<dz0ny_> sam so mi povedal like 10 dni preden bi ze moral povedat kej bom
<yang> no, naslednja zanimiva zadeva je fosdem, tam dobis celo prenocisce placano, ce si DEV
<yang> mislim da wizzair leti v bruselj poceni
<yang> oz ne leti v bruselj ampak charleroi
<yang> to je kaksnih 80km stran
<yang> pa se moras potem znajti s prevozom do bruslja
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> mal me je minil k je bil hotel 500€ na nočitev
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e to 15km stran
<yang> ja no, v bruslju imas tudi hostle
<dz0ny_> so prow cene nabil za 100%
<yang> pa tudi v dublinu verjetno, samo ne zadnji moment
<dz0ny_> ja sej
<dz0ny_> zadnji moment je bil problem
<yang> zoprno glede fosdema je edin to, da je sred najvecjega mraza v februarju
<yang> dz0ny_: ampak tebe mraz ravno ne moti ce si z babnega polja
<dz0ny_> ja :)
<yang> si bolj utrjen
<dz0ny_> sam ga niam rad
<yang> ;)
<yang> bruselj je sicer bolj nezanimivo mesto kar se kulture tice
<yang> tist parlament majo, pa atomium, pa le grand plac, pol se pa ze konca
<yang> imajo pa nenormalno veliko hhotelov
<yang> verjetno s kaksnimi 300 eur prides skozi celotno konferenco, ce zgodaj rezerviras
<anny> dan
<dz0ny_> yang: al pa rčeš da si lobist
<dz0ny_> pa maš kej zastonj
<dz0ny_> anny: dan
<anny> komu rečeš, da si lobist?
<dz0ny_> ko greš v bruselj v hotel
<dz0ny_> maš dve šanse al ti znižajo al pa povečajo
<anny> o-o
<anny> odvisno, za koga lobiraš
<dz0ny_> mm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40872/#p40872
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40873/#p40873
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> a sem kej narobe napisal?
<anny> živ
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> vsec mi je un slovaski page
<dz0ny_> :P
<idioterna> a to sm vam ze povedu
<idioterna> da sm majce iz woot.com k ne posilajo v slovenijo
<idioterna> narocu v ljubljana, slovakia
<idioterna> pa jih dobu v enem tednu, pa sploh skoz carino niso sle.
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<dz0ny_> ja to je kul hack :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nič narobe..narobe je to da se sploh ukvarjajo z nekom "ki mu nič ne dela na nobenem ubuntuju" :)
<CrazyLemon> zihr pa ma gnash pa flash nameščena
<dz0ny_> ja sam ff bi privzeto moral zbrat adobov
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps/
<Pepelka> Meet “badBIOS,” the mysterious Mac and PC malware that jumps airgaps | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Like a super strain of bacteria, the rootkit plaguing Dragos Ruiu is omnipotent.«
<dz0ny_> old
<dz0ny_> pa pravjo da se mu je mal sfizlalo
<dz0ny_> http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/10/badbios-features-explained.html#.UneXZ3Xuh-M
<Pepelka> Errata Security: #badBIOS features explained
<dz0ny_> http://www.rootwyrm.com/2013/11/the-badbios-analysis-is-wrong/
<dz0ny_> tldr; impossibru je to kr on prav
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol arstechnica navaja vse tiste ki pravijo da je možno to kar on pravi
<dz0ny_> preber ta dva člnka pa ti bo jasno
<idioterna> no dejte se se mal kregat pa bom nakonc js povedu kako je zares
<CrazyLemon> ti si zihr razvil badbios!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej sm že prebral erratasec
<dz0ny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> nato sm pa Å¡e arstechnica
<dz0ny_> the-badbios-analysis-is-wrong preber
<dz0ny_> vsaj tist prek zvočnika je malo bonked
<dz0ny_> razen če uporablja piezzo
<dz0ny_> sam ne vem če ma to apple še vgrajeno sploh
<idioterna> ti si ziher razvijalec!
<dz0ny_> ne inžinir, ti vse zreducirajo na probleme k se jih da rešit
<dz0ny_> they just take time
<idioterna> na kaj pa zreduciras problem hipernove v blizini?
<dz0ny_> vprasam fizika, kaj je to hipernova. Ali mi je sploh Å¡kodljiva?
<dz0ny_> Kak problem je sploh z njo?
<dz0ny_> pa definiraj "blizino"
<idioterna> ja recimo manj k 20 ly stran
<idioterna> no sej to ne more bit
<idioterna> ampak recimo v nasi galaksiji
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> zanima me v katerem okolju moram planirat zascito
<dz0ny_> pa ce je zemljino ozracje dovolj
<dz0ny_> pa kolkr berem
<dz0ny_> ni nobene tako blizu
<dz0ny_> je bl resen problem asteroid
<zdobersek> ass-thyroid
<zdobersek> does not sound serious.
<dz0ny_> problem solved
<dz0ny_> ker ga sploh ni :)
<idioterna> kva ga ni
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eta_Carinae
<Pepelka> Eta Carinae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WR_104
<Pepelka> WR 104 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny_> This catastrophic burst would probably not hit Earth
<idioterna> probably not.
<idioterna> itak dokler ne zivis par miljonov let je ves ta astronomski bullshit zlo improbable
<dz0ny_> tocn
<dz0ny_> so pa pr UN ustanovil skupino za boj proti asteroidom
<dz0ny_> ampak to samo za potrebe izdelave ocene
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> HELP FIGHT CONTINENTAL DRIFT
<dz0ny_> :P
<idioterna> to je en fortune
<idioterna> (science)
<idioterna> %
<idioterna> Help fight continental drift.
<dz0ny_> Current models show that this phenomenon only happens in stars with extreme low metallicity and masses between about 140 and 260 times the sun, making observing them in the local universe extremely unlikely.
<dz0ny_> torej tud niso zihr ce lahko pride do eksplozije
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak vemo pa, da je parkrat ze prslo
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> tole morm pejstat k je awesome
<idioterna> ampak predolgo za kanal
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/1441234/
<Pepelka> dpaste: #1441234
<zdobersek> Schneier does not deny. https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/11/badbios.html
<Pepelka> Schneier on Security: badBIOS
<msev> a je možn da z rasp-pijem laufaš in NAS in Owncloud? Pa kaj bi blo najceneješ da daš dva, tri diske notr v raid da maš podatke zaščitene če ti crkne en disk
<dz0ny_> ja sam performance je bl slab
<msev> a pol bi blo bolš če bi bla 2 rasp-pi-ja ,a še vedno slabo?
<msev> na enmu NAS na drugmu pa owncloud
<dz0ny_> vzem btsync
<idioterna> msev: rpi ma zlo mejhn bandwidth
<dz0ny_> če rabiš samo sinhronizacijo
<idioterna> msev: okol 15MB/s max lahko spravis skoz, pa se to redko dosezes
<dz0ny_> rajsi kups cubox al kaj je ze
<dz0ny_> k zna prek dma govort z sata diskom
<msev> sj neka povezava možna tut ane med btsyncom in owncloudom
<dz0ny_> pol je omejitev sam hitrost rama
<msev> sm neki brou
<dz0ny_> owncloud je php +webdav
<dz0ny_> btsync je torrent protocol +native lib
<sasa84> ah ja...
<dz0ny_> rpi ni bil narjen za te zadeve
<zdobersek> o sasa84
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, miši moj
<dz0ny_> k je en velik gpu pa en majhen cpu k počne vse in svašta
<msev> pocen je to me mika
<msev> :D
<msev> kok je pa ta cubox :)
<dz0ny_> 48€
<msev> đabe
<dz0ny_> uf je bil
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/a/iVK8a
<dz0ny_> zdej je 100
<Pepelka> Europe etymology maps 1 - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> *vrtnica*
<dz0ny_> http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7
<Pepelka> ARMv7 | Arch Linux ARM
<msev> damn :)
<msev> a ga maš?
<idioterna> msev: itak rabis dma no
<idioterna> to ne bos dobil dost pod 100
<idioterna> pa gigabit hoces
<idioterna> ce ne bo lousy performance za kakrsenkol HD
<dz0ny_> mm
<msev> pa res
<msev> da se lah streamam na tv po kablu :)
<msev> al kaj...al pa prek wifija če mam dost hitr :)
<dz0ny_> 19mbs je hd bitsream
<dz0ny_> bitstream
<idioterna> ja kokr ker
<dz0ny_> ti more bus vsaj tolk prebavit
<idioterna> un moj BBC life je okol 6 megabajtov na sekundo
<idioterna> avc-1
<dz0ny_> mhm to je najmanj
<dz0ny_> ce gledas spec gre do 19
<dz0ny_> siol vse oddaja z 4-5mbps
<dz0ny_> multicast
<dz0ny_> in je grozna slika
<msev> a tale za 95$ je dost?
<msev> a bolš un za 115$
<msev> ka pa teli android tv stick-i z rk3188 cpuji k laufajo linux tut
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> na bolhi stakn enga starga core 2 v enem ohisju k ni krava
<idioterna> za 50 ojro z 2 giga rama
<idioterna> pa bo najbols
<dz0ny_> http://cubieboard.org/2013/10/30/cubieboard3-cubietruck-is-all-ready/
<Pepelka> Cubieboard3: Cubietruck is all ready
<dz0ny_> zgleda tud nice
<dz0ny_> odvisn kaj hočeš
<dz0ny_> men atom mini pc ok dela
<dz0ny_> pa kur sam 45W
<dz0ny_> + disk 20W
<dz0ny_> pa je ok za nas pa pretvarjat video
<idioterna> js mam q6600 pa 8 giga rama
<idioterna> pa not hm
<idioterna> ene 10 diskov pomoje
<idioterna> ja 8 tera
<dz0ny_> rpi je sam client, k mu še ta atom pomaga če ni h264
<dz0ny_> video
<dz0ny_> pa musko zna predvajt
<dz0ny_> kaj več pa ni
<msev> a pa se prodajajo kšni taki net-topi na bolhi?
<dz0ny_> neki iskra prodaja za 96€
<msev> sounds good, a to bo skoz na voljo, k bl dolgoročno naprej sprašujem?
<msev> pač proizvajajo, a sam neko zalogo hočjo porabt?
<dz0ny_> neki so se zajebal z siol
<dz0ny_> zdej majo pa zalogo
<dz0ny_> pa to že od avgusta prodajajo
<dz0ny_> msev: http://data.iskratel.com/maloprodaja/katalog.pdf
<msev> lol 4x znižan
<dz0ny_> jp
<msev> dang zakaj nism Å¡e diplomirou :)
<msev> pa službe dobu :)
<dz0ny_> ena zadeva je ful podobna siolboxu
<msev> da bi si lah par igračk prvošu na zalogo :)
<msev> k zj mi je bedno tastarm težit :)
<msev> brb
<napsy_> http://heeris.id.au/2013/this-is-why-you-shouldnt-interrupt-a-programmer
<Pepelka> This Is Why You Shouldn't Interrupt a Programmer | The Slightly Disgruntled Scientist
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] £80 Rikomagic ARM-Based Ubuntu Mini-PC Starts Shipping  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CbXw1GJqHrY/80-rikomagic-arm-based-ubuntu-mini-pc-starts-shipping
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve Show Off Steam Machine Prototype  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YWDhC9y1zlc/valve-show-steam-machine-prototype
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40874/#p40874
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2011-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2011-1/
<marko-_-> long shot - mam nek spomin od tega kanala pa tebe CrazyLemon da si linkal enkrat članek kjer je bila opisana hierarhija linux sistema in kaj je /var, /tmp itd itd. Mogoče več kaj mislim?
<marko-_-> mislim, da je bilo na ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> marko-_-: tole mogoce? http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/
<Pepelka> Linux Filesystem Hierarchy
<marko-_-> jaja točno to,samo je bilo v slovenskem jeziku
<marko-_-> pa ful fajn opisano
<marko-_-> precej handy zadeva. Pod FAQ-jem,samo vidim da se je ubuntu.si čist ospremenil od takrat
<marko-_-> čisto*
<zdobersek> paging Dr. CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> wow man hier sploh nisem vedel da obstaja
<marko-_-> kul :D
<marko-_-> zdobersek, Spremeni čas, kdaj je bila datoteka modificirana ali odprta v trenutni čas. Če datoteke ni, jo  ustvari. V tem primeru bi ustavilo datoteko nekaj.txt v direktorij /etc.
<marko-_-> kak se ti zdi ta kmečki opis za 'touch'?
<marko-_-> jaz točno vem kaj dela, sam ne vem kako bi opisal? Meni se zdi kul? :D
<marko-_-> ustvarilo*
<zdobersek> worksforme
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- am..ne vem če je bilo to na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> čist možno je da je bilo na lugos.si
<marko-_-> ne najdem tam, sem skoraj ziher da je bilo na ubuntu.si :D
<CrazyLemon> modificirana ==spremenjena
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-  če je bilo je bilo v dokuwiki ta pa ni več dostopen javnosti
<dz0ny_> lol https://noembed.com/i/http://termite.apcdn.com/full/110465.gif
<dz0ny_> sm rabu neki časa
<marko-_-> ja, v wikiju je blo, točno, spomnim se ker se je takrat uvajal komaj
<marko-_-> dz0ny_, :D
<marko-_-> a je to photoshoppano?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si vidu tisto cerkev v texasu? :)
<CrazyLemon> ni texas..illinois je :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a jo sam dz0ny_ sme videt?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda
<marko-_-> ej če je v cronu 0	2
<marko-_-> 	12	*
<marko-_-> 	0,6
<marko-_-> 	/usr/bin/testx zapisano pomeni da se bo testx izvedel vsako soboto in nedeljo ob 2 zjutraj? Kaj pa pomeni ona '12'? Dan v mesecu? Sam to nekak ne razumem. če za dan že rečemo soboto in nedeljo
<marko-_-> eh fak
<marko-_-> nisem dobro kopiral, samo sem glih ko sem enter stisnil pogruntal
<marko-_-> 0,6 pomeni da vsak dan, ne da v soboto in nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article8915516.ece/ALTERNATES/w460/Penischurch.jpg
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas se eno sliko, kjer se jim hidrant pr glavici izlije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne zmišljuj si ok?
<marko-_-> a mi lahko kdo pomaga pri tem? 0 2 12 * 0,6 /usr/bin/testx -> v soboto in nedeljo, 12. vsaki mesec ob 2 zjutraj. Vem da je to totalno narobe samo ni mi glih jasno on 0,6
<marko-_-> 0,6 -> nima veze keri dan? Samo ni to isto kot*?
<dz0ny_> 0 je nedelja
<dz0ny_> 6 je sobota
<dz0ny_> 1 je ponedeljek itd
<marko-_-> to vem ja
<marko-_-> samo zakaj je pol tam ona 12-ka? Ne pomeni to 12. v mescu
<marko-_-> ?
<marko-_-> Pol itak nima veze keri dan določim jaz
<marko-_-> če se na datum ozira, ne?
<dz0ny_> + mora bit to sobota la pa nedelja to pomen
<marko-_-> aaa
<marko-_-> ok
<marko-_-> hvala
<marko-_-> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a3YwpA5_700b.jpg "Purchased at Walmart yesterday and this just came out of it..."
<marko-_-> haha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://jpegy.com/lol/dick-church-flushing-fire-hydrant-25237
<Pepelka> Dick church flushing the fire hydrant | JPEGY - What the Internet was meant for
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, http://old_www.lugos.si/arhiv/prispevki/pcm0103/kjekaj.html mislim, da je bilo to, samo v precej bolj prijaznejši obliki + spomnim se oranžnih barv.  Definitivno ubuntu.si wiki
<Pepelka> Linux za pingvin�ke, 3/8, PCMediji #3/2001
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ubuntu.si wiki ni mel oranžnih barv
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa ne?
<dz0ny_> http://volafile.io/r/GIsO5
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si - Volafile.io
<Pepelka> »A volafile.io room. Share files!«
<CrazyLemon> zmanjkal oranžne barve
<zdobersek> zdobersek: ne,
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ne! prosim, ne!
<zdobersek> ne linkat direkt na sliko!
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, črno beli je bil, ja, samo glava je bila oranžkasta :D
<marko-_-> ne vem, malo me spomin zajebava
<idioterna> to je normalno, mozgani tako delujejo
<marko-_-> http://www.codecademy.com/ sem zadnjič odkril. Super zadeva.  Res
<Pepelka> Update Your Browser | Codecademy
<Pepelka> »Codecademy is the easiest way to learn how to code. It's interactive, fun, and you can do it with your friends.«
<marko-_-> php, python, ruby, html, css, javascript, jquery
<marko-_-> in-browser IDE. Res kul
<idioterna> js mam vim
<marko-_-> sam vim nima tutotiralov za vse te jezike Å¡e poleg :D
<marko-_-> res je kul zadeva. Trenutno  delamo v jquery-u in sem vse jquery naloge tu rešil, ene podobne kot na faksu, samo da sem 3x več znanja odnesel
<marko-_-> bolj in-depth razloženo, bolj user-friendly in simple + dinamično se koda poganja kar pomeni da ni refreshanja + več oken ali programov. Samo en tab v brskalniku za html, css, js, whatever
<marko-_-> to mi je tak sexy
<marko-_-> mm
<zdobersek> idioterna: vim.js? obstaja?
<idioterna> kaj pa nej bi to blo?
<zdobersek> in-browser vim
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kaj je s tabo zadnje čase
<dz0ny_> neki te mede
<dz0ny_> kje ti vidš kakšn link na sliko
<dz0ny_> i'am baffled
<idioterna> zdobersek: aja to zihr
<zdobersek> (10:28:49 AM) dz0ny_: http://volafile.io/r/GIsO5
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si - Volafile.io
<Pepelka> »A volafile.io room. Share files!«
<dz0ny_> ja kje ti vids direkt link na sliko
<zdobersek> ja ne, ni ga
<dz0ny_> in zakaj bi mogu bit
<idioterna> da ne loadamo brezveze reklam da ne gre bandwidth v nic
<zdobersek> zato, da ne opravljas dodatnega linka
<zdobersek> klika*
<yang> idioterna: sem bil na metelkovi, na drugi strani zidu
<idioterna> kerga zidu
<yang> zid je vmes
<yang> Ogledal sem si Japonsko ceremonijo priprave caja v Etnografskem muzeju http:/v4.si/Chado
<idioterna> zidov je 10 tam
<yang> ja en je tak, da loci tist skvot od modernega dela metelkove, kjer so muzeji
<idioterna> skvot je moderen del metelkove
<yang> nazaj grede sem sel cez skvot in je zaudarjalo
<idioterna> slisi se grozno
<yang> niti ne, samo ne cistijo, ce je komu slabo
<idioterna> ce sklepas po kulturni vrednosti, potem skvot muzeje preseze za nekaj magnitud
<idioterna> seveda cistijo
<idioterna> ne stoji pa tam komunalc, ki bi sproti spucal
<yang> seveda, saj mu ne bi placali
<yang> ni neumen, da bo zastonj delal
<idioterna> mislis tko kot vecina staffa na metelkovi
<yang> ja vec al manj so volunterji
<idioterna> ja
<yang> sami sebe vzdrzujejo
<yang> sam brez heca, res zaudarja, pejt pogledat
<idioterna> verjamem
<yang> saj ni njih za krivit, pac znajde se folk tam ki je pijan in vse in kaksen se pobruha ali podela kjer je
<yang> volunterji majo samo delo
<yang> v organiziranih klubih pride po koncu cistilka, ki vse pocisti
<idioterna> evo sm vprasu americana k je tle zivel kaj bi priporocal kolegom da si pogledajo
<idioterna> 20:26< sham> grad
<idioterna> 20:26< sham> presernov
<idioterna> 20:26< sham> falafel
<idioterna> 20:26< sham> metelkova
<yang> ja sej, metelkova je dostim zanimiva
<yang> ker ni skvot v vsakem mestu
<idioterna> actually je
<yang> v nemciji jih po hitrem postopku delozirajo
<idioterna> vsa resna mesta majo taksno obmocje
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> ja se spomnim ko so zaskvotal eno bajto
<yang> pa so se not zabarikadiral
<yang> pol so se policaji ene 3 dni matral da so vse ven dobil
<yang> ampak je slo verjetno kaj drugega narobe, da niso mestu placevali cesa
<yang> ampak kakorkoli pogledas, ilegalno zasedanje tuje lastnine ni dovoljeno
<idioterna> verjetno, ker vsa vecja nemska mesta imajo avtonomna kulturna obmocja
<idioterna> berlin, frankfurt in minhen majo vsi svoje metelkove
<yang> tudi teb ne bi blo vsec, ce bi ti nekdo garazo zaskvotal
<yang> ja majo
<idioterna> men bi zlo tezko garazo zaskvotal, ker je nimam
<idioterna> ce bi jo pa mel, bi jo pa verjetno itak namenil takemu pocetju
<yang> v minhnu je bil pred leti kunstpark ost, mi smo bli se tam parkrat, to so ble opuscene hale, predelane v klube, samo  potem so to porusili cez leta
<idioterna> ce bom kdaj miljarder bom odkupu metelkovo od mesta in jo podaril metelkovcem
<idioterna> pac da bojo mel papir
<CrazyLemon> TP?
<yang> hehe, sj ze zdaj lahko doniras v njihov fond, al pa odvedes procent od dohodnine
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj je tp?
<idioterna> mislm men ta kratica pomen transformatorska postaja
<CrazyLemon> toilet paper
<yang> mislim, da pri nas jih se tolerirajo, ker so na zemljiscu od obcine, ce bi pa kaksen privatnik bil lastnik bi jih pa ze prej pregnali
<idioterna> aja ne ne
<yang> saj nic ne bi bilo sporno, ce bi se spomnili metelkovo imeti nekje v gameljnah, na privatnem zemljiscu, pa da bi lastnik sogalasal z uporabo
<yang> tam pa mislim, da je bil namen zgraditi bloke
<idioterna> v gameljnah metelkova ne bi nicesar prinesla mestu
<idioterna> bloki so lahko v gameljnah
<yang> ampak dobr jankovic se jih je usmilil, ker je istocasno kulturna znamenitost
<yang> ampak muzeje so pa lepo zrihtal na drugi strani zidu
<yang> etnografski muzej imas sploh eno boljsih zbirk pri nas
<idioterna> ja, samo to v resnici nikogar ne zanima :)
<yang> ja kogar zanima slovenska umetnost
<yang> ne vem pa kok tujcev pride
<yang> ne poznam njihove statistike
<idioterna> gre na metelkovo poslusat poezijo od roze pa muziko od katalene
<yang> ne dobijo zadosti denarja od kart za vzdrzevanje, to sigurno
<yang> idioterna: tudi ce bi bil skvot izven ljubljane, bi tja se vedno prihajali ljudje
<yang> kot recimo klub AG, tja je zahajalo ogromno mladih iz cele slovenije
<yang> odvisno kaksen program ustvarjas
<yang> vem da je nek skvot tudi v Kranju
<yang> pa v MBju je bila/je neka Pekarna
<yang> itd., tko da verjetno ni lokacija toliko pomembna
<yang> Mislim v Kranju so zaskvotali nek bazen
<yang> videl sem samo po slikah, nisem pa bil se tam
<idioterna> yang: AG ni bil noben skvot, to je bil klub za folk k ma avtomobile pa blescece oblekce
<idioterna> v mariboru je bla pekarna tko v centru kokr je metelkova
<yang> ja, pac kklub ampak bil je nekje bogu za hrbtom pa so se ljudje vozili iz prekmurja tja
<idioterna> ja ampak tak klub ni primerljiv z metelkovo
<idioterna> AG je totalen mainstream
<yang> ni, govoril sem bolj o tem da ce imas program je lahko lokacija kjerkoli
<yang> ma ni bil ravno mainstream no, ker so tehno vrteli noter
<idioterna> mislis ce gostis justina bieberja pa spice girls
<idioterna> seveda je bil mainstream
<idioterna> mainstream so jumbo plakati pa velike propagandne akcije
<idioterna> jsm bil tam k je bil nek david guetta
<idioterna> ljudje so tja prisli izprezt mozgane
<yang> ja no guetta je popularen zadnjih 5 let
<yang> prej so bli pa drugi
<yang> guetta je res komercialen DJ
<yang> so pa hodili tudi taki, ki so bolj "underground" vrteli
<yang> Guetta zadnja leta koncertira kr v Stozcah
<yang> on je mainstreaqm ja
<yang> Mislim AG je gostil ogromno Dj-ev in producentov od malo manj do malo bolj znanih, v dobrih cajtih so obratovali vsak vikend, zdaj pa slisim, da baje samo vsake toliko
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY5Iypd28iI
<Pepelka> 50 Cent dubbed with Jehovah's Witnesses want Deaf People to Stop Masturbating - YouTube
<Pepelka> »50 Cent dubbed with Jehovah's Witnesses want Deaf People to Stop Masturbating«
<yang> s tem da je dal dobro podlago slovenskim DJ-em za njihovo nadaljno kariero, vcasih je veljalo da si dober ce v AGju vrtis
<yang> tam ni mogel vsak lulcek vrteti, kot danes tej v Topih in cirkusih
<yang> Pac so drzali nek "nivo"
<idioterna> yang: no, ampak to ni alternativa, ki je "nihce" noce poslusat
<idioterna> ceprov
<idioterna> alternativa k je nihce noce poslusat je v bistvu v cankarjevem domu :)
<yang> Metelkova je tudi precej underground, tam ce imas zeljo lahko najames svoj plac in organiziras zabave
<yang> ja CD
<yang> ma razne "glasbe sveta" k ziv bog ne poslusa, men osebno je zanimivo, da kej drucga slisim
<yang> nazadnje se je festival Druge godbe odvijal tudi na Metelkovi
<yang> oz po vseh placih od CDja, do Kino siske
<yang> Kino siska ima tudi zanimiv program
<yang> nc, lacen sem moram si neki pripravit
<yang> CE pa gledam prireditve v Ljubljani, se pa redkokje toliko dogaja za 350.000 Ljudi
<yang> skoz je nekaj
<yang> sploh poleti
<yang> en kup brezplacnih zadev, ki bi bile vredne tudi 20-30 eur
<yang> jaz se kar spravim, ce utegnem
<marko-_-> pekarna v MB-ju je Å¡e zdaj
<marko-_-> sam ni niti najmanj podobna metelkovi
<marko-_-> metelkova je klasa zase
<yang> ja no na metelkovo pa res ne hodim
<marko-_-> misliš pekarno?
<yang> rad grem na kaksen bend/koncert, ki igrajo malo dalj kot 2 mesca, na metelkovo vcas pride res totalna alternativa
<yang> v pekarni nisem bil, MB mi je malo dalec
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a tale ti je kej bolj všeč? https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1384092_611923618850020_1482244424_n.jpg
<yang> da bi sel recimo na koncert ali podobno
<marko-_-> jaz sem bil parkrat, tak na eno roko lahko preštejem
<yang> si blizje mariboru verjetno
<marko-_-> to je klub, ki je na neki lokaciji, mogoče malo podobni metelkovi, poleg je še en klub in malo večji parking, če se ne motim. To je to, za 20% metelkove
<yang> aha
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Gotl9vRG
<dz0ny_> tole je awsome
<yang> bil sem v MBju enkrat za rojstni dan v klubu Satchmo
<marko-_-> pa kolko vem se tam večinoma delajo samo rock/metal/punk scene
<yang> ja sej veliko tega rock/punk/metal je tudi na metelkovi , ampak tega zanra ne poslusam
<marko-_-> dz0ny_, video ne obstaja
<marko-_-> ja sam na metelkovi je tudi precej rapa pa pol je Å¡e ostale alternative, sam v primerjavi s  tem res bolj manj ja
<marko-_-> sam v pekarni pa sploh kaj drugega ni, se mi zdi
<yang> ja na metelkovi je svega
<yang> V Kino siska sem bil parkrat, majo dobro ozvocenje za koncerte, res profesionalno
<yang> mislim, to je kljucno
<yang> da ne hresci in da te ne bolijo usesa
<marko-_-> ja
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Gotl9vRGs
<marko-_-> res porihtano
<Pepelka> Ten Dimensions Explained - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The ten dimensions explained thoroughly«
<marko-_-> ch0 mi je kul na metelkovi
<yang> skoda edino da nima ljubljana jazz kluba, kot je recimo Satchmo v MBju
<marko-_-> tja sem šel ko sem bil prvič na metelkovi na enem koncertu
<marko-_-> dz0ny_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPkX0iOVX18
<Pepelka> Spirit Science 7 ~ Dimensions - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This week, Patchman takes you on a quest to understand the dimensional levels, and where we are on that scale. We also take a look at some Particle Physics, ...«
<yang> ne samo skoda, ampak v bistvu ze sramotno
<yang> bli so tam poleg parlamenta
<yang> pa so jih sterali ven
<yang> saj tudi Stozice, kaksna muzka pa je, CECA pride 2x letno, pa Dalmatinske klape
<yang> tujih zvezdnikov morda 1 letno
<yang> sej s stalisca profita je logicno, na tujca jih pride 5000, CECA ma pa 5x manjsi honorar pa polno dvorano
<yang> profita od enga koncerta je tolk, da si organizator kupi stanovanje
<yang> Pa ce tko gledas, nekdo ful znan ne more pridt na metelkovo, ker nimajo placa za vec kot 100 ljudi
<yang> kar je takih koncertov da racunajo na 10k+ so v stozcah oz. Hala Tivoli
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: TopFeed: A Fancy Feed Widget For Your Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CzGNuxxFWHg/topfeed-fancy-feed-widget-for-your.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Google Calendar Indicator 0.2.0 Released With Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2y3YA735_Ug/google-calendar-indicator-020-released.html
<GregaWTF> o/
<GregaWTF> hello, old friends :)
<idioterna> zdravo
<GregaWTF> kako?
<idioterna> blazno slabo.
<idioterna> vsem gre vse narobe, js se mam pa tok fino, cist se krivga pocutm.
<GregaWTF> ah, hitro se situacija obrne :P
<yang> hehe
<yang> idioterna: a ves sem srecu gospoda k ma gostilno na Smarni Gori je isto rekel kot ti
<yang> in ves kaj je se dodal
<yang> rekel je, da ima vedno 3 kamencke v cevlju, da ga malo zulijo, ker ce gre predolgo vse kot po maslu ni v redu :)
<idioterna> no js nimam kamnckov
<zdobersek> do not spread into eyes.
<CrazyLemon> spread into eyes?
<zdobersek> goto bed;
<dz0ny_> zdobersek:
<dz0ny_> jumb bed;
<dz0ny_> halt;
<dz0ny_> syntax error :)
<zdobersek> segfault.
<zdobersek>  bvgytfrcbghljgtcfbtkjmio9 bnnng
<zdobersek> ^ mah face on tha keyboard
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-05
<zdobersek> ohaii
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/Ve51Gpf.gif
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9Hmz2XiJGs
<Pepelka> SKYDIVERS CAMS CAPTURE PLANES CRASH - 11/04/2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »one plane appears to fly right on top of another, forcing skydivers from both planes to jump while avoiding burning debris. Check Out my others videos: GANGN...«
<Grega> juj juj :)
<Grega> jaz sem hotel za 18-i roj. dan skocit s padalom.. in sem pisal mail, pa so mi odgovorili, da imajo tezave z letalom.. eno leto kasneje sem dobil mail, da je takrat letalo pac strmoglavilo in da so ga sedaj popravili in ce hocem sedaj skocit
<Grega> najboljsi mail ever :)
<zdobersek> lol
<anny> jutro
<Grega> oj
<zdobersek> o hai
<yang> bolha spet nagaja
<anny> yang, te je pičila? :)
<yang> ne sprejme oglasa
<anny> mhm
<dz0ny_> a ni zdej nojno met cerfitikat?
<dz0ny_> sigenca itd
<dz0ny_> pač digitalno moraš podpisat
<dz0ny_> http://zavodypsilon.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> Zavod Ypsilon
<anny> certifikat naj bi bil samo za verified users
<yang> uf
<yang> jaz pa nimam kopije certifikata na novem PCju
<yang> dobr da si me spomnil
<anny> dobra ta o y-u
<anny> naj osli delajo zastonj, nekdo pa pobere smetano
<anny> dan, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> živjo anny ! Lepo te je brati!
<CrazyLemon> </breza_mode>
<anny> http://zavodypsilon.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> Zavod Ypsilon
<anny> preberi Å¡e ti
<CrazyLemon> kaj berem
<anny> malo o organizatorjih Simbioze
<dz0ny_> btw max plačilo za prostovoljno delo v si je 14€
<dz0ny_> tol da boste vedl
<dz0ny_> 14€ na uro
<sasa84> jutro
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ min pa 0€!
<CrazyLemon> kar se ponavadi dobi :D
<dz0ny_> ja
<anny> vsi so na minimalcu!
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> spet delava? :)
<anny> khmmm
<breza> You rang?
<anny> ooo, breza ljubavi!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: spet peca neki
<zdobersek> prove it.
<breza> zdobersek: gdo si ti
<anny> kdo ima čez to delavnico
<anny> http://www.sou-lj.si/informator/index.php/izobrazevanje/83-test-delavnica-kako-testirati-delovanje-racunalniske-opreme-5-november-od-16-do-19-ure-v-mmc-zavoda-k6-4-kersnikova-4-v-ljubljani
<Pepelka> TEST - delavnica, kako testirati delovanje računalniške opreme [5. november od 16. do 19. ure v MMC Zavoda K6/4, Kersnikova 4 v Ljubljani] - ŠOU Informator
<dz0ny_> maja :)
<breza> cbelca!
<anny> menda ne sama
<CrazyLemon> pomembno vprašanje je... is she hot or not
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: she has kid
<dz0ny_> milf
<CrazyLemon> torej she's hot
<anny> pomembno vprašanje je: ima joške ali nima
<dz0ny_> anny: zakaj pa to?
<anny> bo krejzi povedal
<napsy_> take stvari so pomembne
<CrazyLemon> anny je mal obsedena z joški
<dz0ny_> vidm
<anny> haha, projekcija
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> da ne bomo samo o j****h
<anny> kateri telefon mi proporočate...zadnjič, obljubim
<napsy_> 90-60-90
<dz0ny_> haha
<anny> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1850099234/gsm-telefon-prestigio-multiphone-4040-duo-crn-darilo
<Pepelka> GSM telefon Prestigio MultiPhone 4040 Duo, črn + darilo - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Prestigio MultiPhone 4040 DUO je odličen Android pameten telefon, primeren za vse uporabnike, ki potrebujejo fleksibilnost in nadzor nad stroški za mobilno komunikacijo: preprosto vstavite SIM kartici mobilnega operaterja, ki vam ponudi najboljše pogoje. Ko ste v tujini, lahko uporabite lokalno SIM kartico in vašo obstoječo hkrati. Baterija omogoča minimalno 4, največ pa kar 8 ur pogovorov.«
<dz0ny_> anny: ne
<sasa84> breza, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> botsnack
<dz0ny_> bejz stran
<anny> ali tega
<anny> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1850106122/gsm-telefon-prestigio-multiphone-4500-duo-black
<Pepelka> GSM telefon Prestigio MultiPhone 4500 DUO, Black - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Prestigio MultiPhone 4500 DUO ima nameščen odličen OS Android Ice Cream Sandwich v4.0, velik 11,43 cm (4,5") IPS LCD kapacitativni zaslon, dvo-jedrni procesor deluje s taktom 1 GHz, hkrati lahko uporabljate dve SIM kartici, ...«
<dz0ny_> krkoli je prestigio :)
<anny> breza noče jest
<anny> v čem je problem, dz0ny_?
<CrazyLemon> anny zadnjič sem ti kopiral poceni telefon
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi hotla :/
<anny> sem! ampak sem bila prepozna
<CrazyLemon> "poceni"
<CrazyLemon> anny ne..govorim o znižanem nexus 4 ki je bil na mimovrste
<anny> ja, za tistega sem se prepozno zbrcala
<CrazyLemon> no.. še vedno  je 'sam' 330€
<dz0ny_> anny: baterija je po 6m kaput
<dz0ny_> pa plastik fantasik je
<CrazyLemon> povej budget
<yang> anny: jst mam se vedno samsung i5700 viska
<yang> ce rabis nekaj poceni
<dz0ny_> za damice je kak htc/samsung/sony fancy
<dz0ny_> ceprov sonja ne priporocam
<dz0ny_> z htc sem kar zadovoljen :)
<anny> ne iščem nič fancy
<anny> s telefoni sem skregana....od zmeri
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ high end sonyji so kr v redu :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1850121119/q=desire%20500/gsm-telefon-htc-desire-500-bel
<Pepelka> GSM telefon HTC Desire 500, bel - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Zmogljiv pametni telefon, ki bo vedno z vami in vam bo pomagal pri številnih opravilih, to je Desire 500. Upravljate ga preko 4,3" LCD zaslona na dotik. Da vse poteka tekoče poskrbi zmogljiv štirijederni procesor Cortex A5 s frekvenco 1,2 Ghz in 1 GB pomnilnika RAM. Tu je še zmogljiv fotoaparat ločljivosti 8 MP, Android 4.2.2, možnost snemanja videoposnetkov v ločljivosti 720p...«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja uni za 600ish
<dz0ny_> al pa cenej desire 300
<yang> na EBAY poglej
<CrazyLemon> tale 500ka ima celo quad core
 * breza zacela sparat botsnacke za zimo
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kar je mal overkill
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<dz0ny_> a bi nehal ze s tem botsnack
<dz0ny_> k bom bota spisal k bo vse pometal kdor bo to reku
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? breza jih špara za zimo.. drugač bo huda zima
<CrazyLemon> lol..sej si ti prvi spisal ta botsnack :>
<breza> hypocrite much?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2013/11/seja_pornografski_sms.aspx
<Pepelka> Med sejo pošiljala pornografske SMS-je (video) - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Funkcionarko osiješko-baranjske županije je na eni izmed sej ujela kamera med pošiljanjem seksualno sugestivnega sporočila.«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: childish much?
<CrazyLemon> pridna punca..skrbi za mr. A
<zdobersek> m?
<yang> anny: v bistvu telefona sploh ne potrebujes - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es1noVdsPfY
<Pepelka> On threats to freedom! Richard Stallman - in INT's ENLIGHTENMENT MINUTES. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Richard Stallman, MacArthur-Award-winner, freedom activist, and founder of the Free Software Foundation, discusses threats to freedom - in INT's ENLIGHTENMEN...«
<dz0ny_> hH
<anny> stallman spet straši
<CrazyLemon> pa yang tudi :D
 * breza self-immolates and follows-up with a sepukku
<breza> #ubuntu-si - drevesom neprijazen kanal.
<CrazyLemon> on lepo oglašuje kako ne potrebuješ telefona..medtem ko si je on S3 kupu :>
<dz0ny_> ja sam je tist all free android dal gor
<dz0ny_> tko da itak nc ne dela :>
<anny> http://www.anony.ws/image/kVJu
<Pepelka> Viewing image syT7G.jpg - Anonymous Image Hosting
<Pepelka> »Anony is a free and safe anonymous image hosting service.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ni ne .. tudi to oglašuje ampak je raje ostal na androidu ker dejansko dela :p
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny true that :)
<dz0ny_> in bed manjka
<anny> ja
<anny>  menda jih 30% uporablja fon med sexom, tko da ja, drži
<napsy_> lol
<napsy_> aja
<yang> CrazyLemon: dobr S3 je se najboljsa izbira, ker podpira Replicant
<idioterna> js uporablam garmin :)
<yang> idioterna: a ne uporabljas mobilca ?
<napsy_> idioterna: i know my way around :P
<dz0ny_> tko je POV amateur kategorija nastala
<anny> ok...fon bo še počakal
<anny> smeh leta
<idioterna> napsy_: http://bou.si/rest/both.png
<anny> http://www.kolektiva.si/ljubljana/mp3-predvajalnik-iz-spletne-trgovine-www-navrstisem-com.html
<Pepelka> MP3 predvajalnik iz spletne trgovine www.navrstisem.com
<Pepelka> »Ste eden izmed tistih ljudi, ki si ne predstavljajo življenja brez glasbe? Da boste lahko svoje priljubljene pesmi poslušali kjerkoli, smo vam na Kolektivi pripravili izjemno ponudbo«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbbWntQBQbo       to je to!
<Pepelka> Phony Sex - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sometimes, people pay too much attention to their phones. CONTACT US: ReverseCowboysComedy@gmail.com Written and Produced by James McCarthy & Jared Lapidus D...«
<CrazyLemon> in bed :D
<anny> iditerna, to je bil spet sex
<napsy_> idioterna: je pa kr dolg tole trajal :D
<idioterna> ja nism vec 12 star na sreco
<anny> Krejzi, lool
<idioterna> anny: sej to je isti graf k zadnc
<anny> idioterna, saj vzorci so podobni, ane?
<idioterna> ja dons ponoc bi bl zanimivga narisu
<idioterna> k je se precej dlje trajal pa tut vec sporta je blo vmes
<idioterna> grem zdej na dez
<idioterna> morm v office
<idioterna> bbl
<dz0ny_> anny: kaj ti bo to
<anny> dz0ny_, na ebayu se dobijo za dolar
<anny> nekdo hudo slu
<anny> slu
<anny> *ži
<anny> viš, še napisat ne morem :)
<dz0ny_> dvomim da služi
<dz0ny_> na petrolu zaston tlajo te mp3 to fm usb keye
<anny> na naivnem folku
<anny> Å¡e malo smeha za dj
<dz0ny_> aja na apple fanboyish pa girls
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI7S7mKYHhY
<Pepelka> Reverse Gender Stereotypes At The Gym - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Credit goes to ALTERMOTION MEDIA ENTERTAINMENT http://www.altermotion.com/«
<dz0ny_> to pa ja
<idioterna> aha no baje morm se psa zrihtat
<idioterna> pomoje mi je blo dons prvic zal da si nism izostarja nastimu za po poti
<yang> idioterna: dobra poslovna ideja bi bila, ce bi en zacel rikso vozit po Ljubljani
<anny> yang, prepozno, danes je bicikelj top shit
<yang> ja sej lahk najames par slovencev , vecina jih je ze bosonogih prakticno
<idioterna> a da bi izkoriscu folk za manj k minimalca?
<idioterna> to se zmer slis kot dobra poslovna ideja.
<yang> zakaj
<yang> lahko bi jim vec od minimalca placval
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDG4DXNdglg
<Pepelka> Time lapse video shows radical effect of Photoshop on model's body - YouTube
<yang> pac bi mel voznjo z rikso od tromostovja do prul za 20 eur in to furo nardis v 5 min.
<anny> s katerim programom jim je uspelo narest barbie?
<yang> poleti ko je veliko turistov bi kar zasluzil
<idioterna> boga
<idioterna> anny: ja photoshop
<anny> yang - kdo bi plačal 20 €
<yang> turisti
<anny> poleg tega že vozi pokrit turistični avtobus
<yang> pa ni to ISTO
<anny> poleti pa neka kočija na pedala
<idioterna> no sej kocija na pedala je riksa v resnici
<yang> mah tistih kocij je bore malo
<idioterna> yang: ti kr odpri biznis
<idioterna> jsm trenutno zlo zaseden z drugimi biznisi
<anny> idioterna, si ziher, da je photoshop
<yang> pa kukr sem vidu tisti kolesarji vozijo samo v lepem vremenu
<idioterna> anny: ne, ampak suni zna to v photoshopu
<idioterna> ona sicer to dela s parki pa trgi
<anny> kateri program torej?
<idioterna> ej ne vem
<idioterna> prvic ga vidm
<idioterna> sam sej ni fore v programu
<idioterna> vsak program ma to
<idioterna> mislm vse te toole
<dz0ny_> mm
<dz0ny_> lahko je tud photoshop
<anny> vseeno je videti kar easy
<dz0ny_> k mu vse toolbare izkljucis
<dz0ny_> anny: ja sam ni :)
<anny> na 0.31 se vidijo meniji
<dz0ny_> lol to s sliš kot grožnja https://twitter.com/ZigaVavpotic/status/397656210004262912
<Pepelka> Twitter / ZigaVavpotic: @SebastjanPirih @oggctopus ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny_> ti naši podjetniki sploh ne znajo komunicirat
<dz0ny_> prva stvar ki jo bo naredu je tožba zarad obrekovanja
<anny> podjetniki?
<idioterna> ja sam se slabo vidjo
<anny> lahko je s tujim k. po koprivah
<anny> velja za vse udeležene strani
<dz0ny_> aja zavod k se obaša kot podjetje, pardon :)
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/rkkski/status/288956938778189824/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / rkkski: Телефон на ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq_LW77xRak
<Pepelka> DIY Red Bull - Making Your Own Energy Drink - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Two guys in Brooklyn make their own energy drink. Here's how. Eamon Rockey and Shiraz Noor of Aska, a restaurant in Williamsburg, Brooklyn, decided to create...«
<idioterna> ja nc, sibam
<idioterna> dz0ny_: niso lih neki hudi biznismeni tole
<idioterna> pa tut tist sestavek glede zavoda ypsilon se mi ne zdi nc posebnga
<anny> idioterna, itak
<idioterna> stvari k jih ocita so dost meglene
<idioterna> mislm zgleda k da je hotu velik zasluzit z nekim prostovoljskim
<idioterna> zavodom
<idioterna> pa k ni je bil pol jezen, ker eni drugi pa neki malga so
<anny> idioterna, vprašaj se, koliko je prispeval MS za reklamo na Simbioz
<dz0ny_> zavodi so taka crna luknja za utajo davkov
<dz0ny_> da ne rabmo davčnih oaz
<dz0ny_> mene cudi da niso prodajal ms licenc na simbiozi
<dz0ny_> sploh k bere tisto primerjavo med google pa microsoft interni
<dz0ny_> pa tip prav da se vse dela za office družino
<anny> dz0ny_: preveč očitno
<dz0ny_> ker tisto veleče firmo naprej
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, čeprav mi gre osebek na živce, je simbioza še vedno poglavitno andragoški projekt
<lynxlynxlynx> stranski učinki so, pa kaj
<dz0ny_> navada je zelezna srajca
<dz0ny_> zato jaz ne maram gesture based interfaces
<dz0ny_> ker pri starih opzama da potem nocejo nic drugega
<dz0ny_> da se jim ni treba ucit
<dz0ny_> in ko ga navadis na en nacin razmisljanja je konec
<anny> jep
<dz0ny_> + te ljudi potem lahko ozemas kolkr ces
<dz0ny_> simbioza in ostali projekti bi morali ucit raznolikost
<dz0ny_> ne pa one solution for all
<lynxlynxlynx> premalo časa
<dz0ny_> ni res
<dz0ny_> sem mel predavanje vzporedno
<dz0ny_> ne z simbiozo
<lynxlynxlynx> sem bil sicer samo na telefonskih delavnicah, ampak folk je zelo mešan
<lynxlynxlynx> to niso Å¡tudentje
<lynxlynxlynx> par ur en teden ni nič, če ti manjka razumevanje
<lynxlynxlynx> streamlining je zato nujen
<dz0ny_> jp ti ga moras naucit kako se napise mail
<lynxlynxlynx> da pa ni nobene odprtokodne stvari smo pa sami krivi
<dz0ny_> ne kako se registrira na hotmail
<lynxlynxlynx> kako da ne
<dz0ny_> registracija na bolho je boljsi primer
<idioterna> anny: v resnici mi je dost vseeno
<dz0ny_> captcha jih pa na zemljiski knjigi ucis
<dz0ny_> :)
<anny> verjamem, da ti je :)
<idioterna> anny: ce nekdo velik zasluzi s simbiozo, ljudje majo pa kljub temu zastonj racunalnisko opismenjevanje, to ni slabo
<idioterna> ja, bolje je, ce so reci transparentne
<anny> kdo je torej jebena stranka?
<idioterna> ampak vcasih niso in sekirat se nima smisla
<idioterna> ne vem ce je kdo
<idioterna> ce prav razumem nikoli ni bilo vprasanje, ali so predavatelji v okviru simbioze prostovoljci ali placani
<anny> tako je
<dz0ny_> ne vprasanje je zakj nsio placani
<anny> torej je za vse kriva navadna požrtvovalnost?
<idioterna> za kaj kriva? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> huh
<dz0ny_> gre se za do da ziga pravi da ustvarjajo delovna mesta
<anny> zakaj bi jih plačal, če so pripravljeni delati zastonj?
<anny> raje zmečemo budžet v oglaševanje
<dz0ny_> iz njihovih projektov
<lynxlynxlynx> s simbiozo?
<anny> zase?
<dz0ny_> s tem da for free ponucajo ogrommo prostovoljcev
<anny> jap
<idioterna> anny: to bi bilo zares sporno izkljucno v primeru, da bi rekli, da bodo placali, potem pa ne bi
<dz0ny_> ki bi jih glede na to da jih financira m lahko placal
<idioterna> ce pa reces da rabis prostovoljce ki bodo delali zastonj in se ti javijo
<idioterna> potem jih pa ni treba placat
<lynxlynxlynx> če so v uvidu prostovoljskih organizacij, neki malega itak morajo (mal je čuden zakon)
<idioterna> lepo bi bilo, ce bi jih
<lynxlynxlynx> pa dogovori, čuda enih stvari
<anny> kot pravi lynx
<idioterna> ampak ocitat jim, da jih niso, pa nima smisla
<idioterna> ceprav so mogoce ogromno zasluzili s tem
<anny> prostovoljce je treba zavarovati in jim povrniti vsaj stroške
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa par izjem, ampak simbioza traja cel teden in tisti, ki so več kot en dan, bi že pasali noter
<idioterna> ja, a tega niso nardil?
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: to pa ne
<anny> ni že sprejet novi zakon?
<lynxlynxlynx> zavarovalnice so sploh pasje
<lynxlynxlynx> dam naš primer. Dvakrat je bilo neki čez 100k ljudi prijavljenih na akcijo, zavarovalnice pa so hotele od vseh vse podatke in podpise
<lynxlynxlynx> ni variante, da bi izpeljali
<anny> http://www.prostovoljstvo.org/?t=news&id=810
<Pepelka> Nezgodno zavarovanje za prostovoljce | Prostovoljstvo.org
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh ker jih je bilo na koncu trikrat toliko
<anny> lynx govoriš o očistomo slovenijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<anny> ja, tam bi bila lahko huda jeba
<lynxlynxlynx> v drugo smo dali vse šolarje na petek, šolski dan (2012 je bilo brez delovnih sobot), tako da je bilo avtomatsko rešeno vsaj za njih
<anny> če bi se kdo resno poškodoval - kar ni čudno v naravi in med smetmi - bi lahko tožil organizatorje
<dz0ny_> jah ne to
<anny> da ne bomo klatili v prazno
<anny> http://www.prostovoljstvo.org/resources/files/pdf/sistemska_ureditev/uredba_o_dravnih_nagradih.doc
<dz0ny_> ce bi se poskodoval pa ni zavarovan
<dz0ny_> bo sam placal racun za bolnico
<anny> to je zdaj že dve leti uradno
<dz0ny_> tistih 30%
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi so sodelovali na lastno odgovornost, nismo pa tega formalizirali
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sploh ne morem verjet, da ni šlo skor nič narobe
<anny> sreča spremlja pogumne
<lynxlynxlynx> obakrat so ljudje našli cel kup NUS, teren je zajeban, odpadki smotani
<lynxlynxlynx> pa vsi samo veseli
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je bilo cel kup manjših nesreč, samo je bila toleranca toliko višja
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pa ena za darwin award
<lynxlynxlynx> našli staro granato in potem jo gresta mulo in njegov stric dat na ogenj
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<dz0ny_> poclo pa ni?
<lynxlynxlynx> je, ampak se ne spomnim detajlov
<marko-_-> saj verjetno nista poleg ognja stala :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da je bil samo en huje poškodovan
<marko-_-> hotla sta da poči pa sta verjetno nekje ogenj naredila, vstran od vsega, tak 20 metrov nič okoli in se skrila za nečim pa opazovala
<lynxlynxlynx> v glavi mam, da je držal v roki, samo ni logično
 * sasa84 ima zelo globoko pogovore s CrazyLemon ...
<dz0ny_> sexting?
<idioterna> obviously
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče sta v breznu?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :DD
<sasa84> dz0ny_, lol... delava slikco za ubuntu manual :D
<idioterna> ce ma pogovore globoko.
<sasa84> kao empathy chat :D
<idioterna> ce bi bli usodni pogovori bi bli mogoce v sodu
<sasa84> tisto kar se ponavad menmo...neb blo za v javnost :$
<dz0ny_> vroci pa v kurilnici pol
<idioterna> ce je sod globok so lahko potem tudi globoko
<idioterna> dz0ny_: al pa v alziriji.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kok Å¡e tega globokega pogovora?
<sasa84> dost dost
<sasa84> že fotkan :)
<dz0ny_> sasa sam pazi da ne bos nude pics dala
<slax0r> na pvt...na pub lahko...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.trevolta.com/
<Pepelka> Trevolta - Crowd-funded Travels. Plan an extraordinary trip and get it funded by inspired people, amazed friends and generous sponsors! - Site
<Pepelka> »Plan an extraordinary trip and get it funded by inspired people, amazed friends and generous sponsors!«
<slax0r> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tul.aviate&hl=sl
<Pepelka> Aviate Beta (Invite Only) - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<slax0r> ce kdo rab invite
<slax0r> give me a shout
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej se prjav nazaj...Å¡e eno fotko rabm za desn klik :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne no!
<CrazyLemon> lih sem te zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> čak...bom pa samo sebe dodala :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pa je kul ?
<sasa84> done! tnx :)
<slax0r> men je vsec, ker je ful simple
<slax0r> it's free. zloadaj, na pvt mi daj tvoj gmail k ga mas na telefonu pa ti dam invite pa probaj
<dz0ny_> slax0r: a to ti delas?
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ne
<sasa84> kaj je to slax0r ?
<slax0r> android launcher
<slax0r> mal drugacen pristop :)
<slax0r> ni neki nablingan, je pa za moje pojme bolj uporaben kot standard
<sasa84> zdej vidm...zanimivo :)
<dz0ny_> omeji te kaj lahko pocnes dolocen del dneva
<slax0r> niti ne
<slax0r> lahko preklapljas
<dz0ny_> men je nov google now launcher vsec
<slax0r> mas pa tudi normalno menu za vse aplikacije
<zdobersek> facebook home?
<zdobersek> anyone?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> smart guy.
<slax0r> mogoce ce bi fb redno uporabljal
<dz0ny_> ne zdobersek spet trolla
<zdobersek> omg no
<zdobersek> y u no jump aboard the trolltrain
<dz0ny_> cu chu train is not for me
<zdobersek> troll maglev maybe?
<zdobersek> the trolling hyperloop?
<zdobersek> TrollShuttle.
<dz0ny_> na hyprop si mute ce zijas
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Metro: Last Light Available For Linux (Steam)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/c92xdhaqUZM/metro-last-light-available-for-linux.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Latest Linux Kernel Release Features GPU Power Management & Filesystem Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BWJQon1SHeM/linux-kernel-3-12-goes-stable-gpu-features
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Debian Switches to Xfce By Default; Will Evaluate Demand for GNOME  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aeYubuw3Xi8/debian-8-0-switches-xfce-default
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> the rainiest of rides
<idioterna> bom uploadu!
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/697708033/hdmipi-affordable-9-high-def-screen-for-the-raspbe
<Pepelka> HDMIPi Affordable 9" High-Def screen for the Raspberry Pi by Alex Eames - RasPi.TV — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Small HDMI screens are expensive. Native HD ones are astronomical. We want to drive the price down "Raspberry Pi" style.«
<dz0ny_> ok kdaj so pohackal evernote
<dz0ny_> men se ne pusti prjavit
<idioterna> anny: a mas ti zveze z bicikelji
<anny> idioterna, odvisno kakšne? :)
<idioterna> enkrat so mel ene natecaje "slikite se kako pozimi vozte"
<idioterna> al neki akcije al kaj
<anny> ja, vsake toliko
<idioterna> en youtube mam nekje
<idioterna> k sm se z bicikljem vozu
<idioterna> po snegu :)
<anny> no pol ga pa pošli pa skušaj kaj iztržit :)
<idioterna> aja ne to je bl tko
<idioterna> creative commons
<anny> lahko bi prilepil na fb stran, a kolikor vem, nimaš računa
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> loh kdo drug
<idioterna> sam da najdem
<anny> lahko jaz prilepim
<idioterna> sej morm se uploadat
<anny> no potem pa enkrat pošlji link
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Metro: Last Light Released on Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/suv8fGW8Ib0/metro-last-light-steam-linux-download
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Avant Window Navigator Gets New Maintainer, Ubuntu 13.10 PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mLIW_oQOSKk/avant-window-navigator-gets-new.html
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo mogoče vedu kako bi se znebil cca. 50px črnega okvirja okrog zaslona na sekundarnem zaslonu?
<CrazyLemon> na zaslonu sem spremenil nastavitve sam še vedno je črn okvir
<zdobersek> odstranis sekundarni zaslon
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgQ9smBn8LI
<Pepelka> Commute #10191 - YouTube
<idioterna> pr 15:20 mi iz enosmerne vn prleti skoz rdeco pa zavije v prepovedano smer
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je v catalystu pod lastnostmi zaslona se naštima overscale
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you were helpful as always
<zdobersek> idioterna: tam te je skor resilc povozu
<zdobersek> best worst case scenario
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej sm meu roko na bremzi
<idioterna> se mu neb kr tko pustu
<slovenijakp> zdravo
<idioterna> zdravo
<idioterna> 17:33< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      257.300 USD (+2.300 USD)
<slovenijakp> Metro Last Light je izšel za Linux na Steamu, odlična igra :)
<zdobersek> b-b-b-b-b-bubble
<idioterna> ja, ze drugi bubble zapored
<idioterna> me zanima ce bojo zdej pr 260+ zacel vsi prodajat
<Grega> tak! dating site bom naredil! :P
<CrazyLemon>  simpatije 2.0 ?
<Grega> ne, to bo najboljsi dating site ever
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> o Grega :)
<sasa84> lordiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84 ? Jaz šele sedaj iz službe :S
 * sasa84 poboža LorD_DDooM po frišno pobriti bučki :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: !
<Grega> o sasa, long time no see
<sasa84> res je Grega
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zlati fant!
<sasa84> *đezva time*
<Grega> malo sem tu pa tam pokukal na fb :P
 * LorD_DDooM že cel dan ni pil čaja, tako da se uštuli zraven...
<sasa84> Grega, a mene? :P
<sasa84> velja LorD_DDooM .... sam jaz in zdobersek pijeva kofe, ne čaja :\
<Grega> seveda tebe :P
<sasa84> čak Grega ...d pogledam, če sva sploh fb frenda :P
<Grega> (uh, upam, da sva) :>
<LorD_DDooM> <-- [ ] coffee friend, [ ] FB friend, [ ] cigareti friend ... nope :(
<sasa84> mhm, mislm, d sva :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, midva sva g+ frenda :>
<sasa84> pa mogoče vroča čokolada frenda
<sasa84> pa všeč mi je tvoj bicikl :P
<sasa84> pa ubuntu hlačke :$
<sasa84> damn CrazyLemon ...ubuntu noče bootat v vb enimor :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you broke it
<sasa84> i've fixed it!
<CrazyLemon> if you fixed it then it wasnt broken
<sajkec> cer
<idioterna> zdravo
<sajkec> kako kaj v sloveniji?
<idioterna> manj geje tepemo k rusi
<sajkec> hehe
<idioterna> men gre kr dobr no, drzava sicer neki jamra
<idioterna> ampak men se ne zdi nc neresljivga
<sajkec> iscem (zanesljiv) proxy, da bi stestiral spotify. mi lahko kaksnega priporocis?
<sajkec> drzava bo vedno jamrala, da poberejo se tiste drobtince, ki so ostale
<sajkec> no upam da mate vsaj vreme kokrtolk
<idioterna> to je po moje nonsense
<idioterna> drzava ne pobira ker bi ostajalo
<idioterna> ampak ker s tem financira reci, ki smo jih narocili
<idioterna> proxy pa hm
<idioterna> ce hoces zanesljivga najbols da kupis vpn
<sajkec> dobr, za start lahko nekej kar bo delalo vsaj priblizno. Ce mi bo storitev vsec, bom pa razmislil o placljivih zadevah
<idioterna> sajkec: pol pa najbols poguglat za free proxy
<Grega> cena nexus5 v UK je 299?
<Grega> h, to je 100eur drazje kot v usa
<lowkey> 299 funtov verjetno
<Grega> ja, seveda
<sasa84> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2013/11/russian-dating-sites/
<Pepelka> Best Pictures from Russian Dating Sites
<sasa84> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/1378002_10151778358051051_1488492887_n.jpg
<sasa84> tole ma CrazyLemon v spalnci :\
<yang> dating chati so vsi nateg
<yang> cez 3 dni vsaka dobra prizna da je tip
<yang> sasa84: upam, da ne isces tipov na ruskih chatih hehe
<idioterna> yang: aja?
<idioterna> zanimiv, morm zgleda drugic bl podrobno pogledat kadar se grem reprodukcijo
<idioterna> ceprov pr porodu je bla kr prepricljiva no
<yang> a ti si svojo na spletu najdu ?
<yang> tist so bli mal drugacni cajti :)
<idioterna> nc drugacni niso bli
<idioterna> pa ne, nism je najdu na spletu.
<idioterna> na ircu sm jo
<CrazyLemon> na #glasujzame ?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že bil tist kanal
<idioterna> ne, na #polane
<CrazyLemon> sounds familiar
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> yang, a ti maš take izkušnje? :P
<sasa84> ko je padla noč...si spoznal kolk je ura? :>
<CrazyLemon> ko so padle hlače*
<yang> sasa84: cudn fetis majo tejle rusi, da majo tepihe kr na zidu
<sasa84> to sm tud jst opazla, d majo ful opravka s temi tepihi :)
<yang> ja idioterna je bil admin na poljanah, ves da so se ircarke pol pulile zanga
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> za @
<yang> ja
<sasa84> OP seveda
<sasa84> pa tud za :@
<idioterna> tepihi so ful dobra izolacija
<yang> a majo to tut v gerih noter ?
<dz0ny_> kavra: [sceper] Enderjeva igra TS
<dz0ny_> pa zgleda ni fejk
<dz0ny_> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013110505972153
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Nič več izrednega študija
<Pepelka> »Novi zakon o visokem šolstvu prinaša spremembe, o katerih je mogoče podati svoje mnenje do konca meseca«
<CrazyLemon> kavra sceper?
<CrazyLemon> 2 guns imaš na pašnikih če bi rad kaj gledal :)
<dz0ny_> sem že pogledal
<dz0ny_> gravity pa endesrs game čakam
<dz0ny_> ender's
<CrazyLemon> ocena? :)
<dz0ny_> 8.5 pa 7.2
<CrazyLemon> sprašujem za 2 guns ne to kar še nisi gledal :)
<dz0ny_> aja
<idioterna> yang: majo ja
<dz0ny_> mah 3
<dz0ny_> nc posebnega mi ni blo
<dz0ny_> se kadri so standardni
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3MteSlpxCpo
<Pepelka> [Official Video] Daft Punk - Pentatonix - YouTube
<Pepelka> »PTX VOL. 2 IS AVAILABLE NOW!!!! ORDER IT HERE! https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ptx-vol.-2/id723084990?ls=1 ORDER "PTX VOL. 1" HERE! http://itunes.apple.com...«
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb gravity
<Pepelka> Gravity (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1454468/
<dz0ny_> !g imdb how i live now
<Pepelka> How I Live Now (2013) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1894476/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny_> I found out her love interest is her cousin and incest is a nono for me. ^^
<sasa84> uhaaaaa, ker hud film :>
<sasa84> aja...ne tale dz0ny_ :)
<sasa84> gledam neki bolšga >:P
<dz0ny_> Naked Boys 3 ?
<sasa84> to je film? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne.. to je 25 slik na sekundo dobrih 90min :p
<dz0ny_> mo kaj gledas
<CrazyLemon> tist film na hbo comedy je kr funny
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KeWqAWAQIMI
<Pepelka> YouTube
<sasa84> wihaaaa
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zakon film
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-06
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek, moj zlati fant! :)
 * zdobersek zasije
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavico a ne?
<zdobersek> sasa84: aye aye!
<sasa84> \o/
 * sasa84 postreže kavico za zdobersek. 
<sasa84> b še kakšno bajadero? :D
<yang> sasa a se nisi odprla slascicarne v rakeku?
<zdobersek> sasa84: mam strudl frisen iz pecice
<sasa84> oh zdobbie... <3
<sasa84> yang, itak vse z zdobersek pojeva...ni za prodajo :P
<yang> ne vem kaj se cakata...
<dz0ny_> ne vem ce bi kaj prometa blo
<dz0ny_> ker v vsaki hisi to pecejo
<dz0ny_> in polgres na obisk in ti to siljo
<napsy_> dan
<yang> vem za par lokacij v lj kjer bi slascicarna ful nesla
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne investiras?
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> zanimivo bi blo,d bi si ljudje sami spekl :P
<dz0ny_> naah eni jedo radi
<Grega> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0jvb2gmf9c1ruf/2013-11-06%2009.54.36.jpg
<Pepelka> Dropbox - 2013-11-06 09.54.36.jpg
<sasa84> najs Grega :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40875/#p40875
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon :)
<msev> dz0ny_, sm upgradeu cinnamon na 2.0.10 pa še vedno dobim failed to load cinnamon...a so retardi da neznajo tega poštimat :)
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84 :)
<sasa84> glih fotke dajem gor na db :)
<dz0ny_> msev: neki narobedelas :)
<sasa84> d dobiš link
<dz0ny_> a aostali tud
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> al zakaj je to javno
<sasa84> dz0ny_, za manual :P
<dz0ny_> sex manual?
<sasa84> pacek ti!
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> te bom mogla mal našeškat... ^^
<dz0ny_> sej vem da ti je vsec no :)
<sasa84> poreden fant!
<msev> dzony kko to purge-am čist vn
<dz0ny_> ppa-purge ppa:...
<sasa84> klistir :P
<sasa84> aja...sorči :P
<idioterna> a to prevajate
<napsy_> nekateri ubuntu prevodi so grozni
<idioterna> najboljsi sex manual je uresnic leksikon cankarjeve zalozbe
<msev> a pol če ppa purge-am bo šlo tut stran to kr je inštaliran
<idioterna> msev: ne mors ppa purgat
<idioterna> aja
<napsy_> "Pretoki" namesto "Prenosi"
<idioterna> pp-apurge loh ja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. zakaj jih preprosto ne daš v shared folder ???
<napsy_> pa Vrzi v kos namesto Izbrisi
<dz0ny_> msev: ja vrne ti na main repo
<dz0ny_> drugace sam remove pozenes :)
<dz0ny_> napsy_: errorji so tud fun
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ...zdej sm jih tar.bz2-jala :P
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ a veš kaj je čar prevodov.. da jih vsak lahko popravi :)
<sasa84> al nočš teg? :P
<sasa84> tega
<sasa84> aaa, :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej na shared folder no :)
<napsy_> dz0ny_: ne tolk ce hoces koga prepricat da naj uporabla ubuntu
<sasa84> ok miši
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sam pol vidva ne potrdita
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: hitr na delo
<dz0ny_> napsy_: :)
<dz0ny_> ::sarkazem::
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če mi skopiraš link do prevoda ga z veseljem potrdim -  če je primeren prevod :)
<sasa84> že letijo prot šmarju CrazyLemon :P
<dz0ny_> a cupronce?
<dz0ny_> ^^ sasa84
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ pa ni vrži ampak 'premakni v smeti' :)
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: missing the point
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ am i?
<napsy_> zgleda ze
<CrazyLemon> napsy_ kje se nahaja datoteka/mapa ko jo "izbrišeš"?
<napsy_> prek nautilus, recimo v !/
<napsy_> ~/
<CrazyLemon> nahaja se v smeteh.. torej je dejansko nisi Å¡e izbrisal :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am..tu je 16 fotk
<CrazyLemon> ti si včeraj omenjala cifro 23?
<msev> zj mi bo dau cinnamon 1.7.4-1 gor
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: izjemno nerazumljivo .. ljudje bodo iskal "Izbrisi" in ne "Premakni ..."
<napsy_> sj mogoc je pa dejans na splosno neumno poimenovanje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj pa bo :D
<CrazyLemon> lepo urejene fotke! kr presenečen sem :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/zemanta-pridobila-dodatni-kapital/150281/
<Pepelka> Zemanta pridobila dodatni kapital | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Najbolj uspešno slovensko start-up podjetje, Zemanta, je pridobilo dodatna dva milijona dolarjev tveganega kapitala, ob tem pa tudi novega glavnega izvršnega direktorja. Slednji je postal Todd Sawicki, ki je doslej imel vlogo predsednika podjetja, pred tem pa je delal pri podjetju Cheezburger. Novi kapital je prišel s strani vlagateljev Union Square Ventures in Social Starts.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa ni nič častu..vsaj en cheezburger :/
<idioterna> nism tok hudobn da bi vas filal z junk foodom
<idioterna> lahko pa kdorkoli od vas pride na obisk v office
<idioterna> pa gre zravn na kosilo
<idioterna> castim, ce je treba.
<zdobersek> falafelj ne steje
<idioterna> 11:16< BruceTheHoon> napisu u gugl "I am 12 and", 2. suggestion: I am 12 and pregnant, 3. suggestion: I am 12 and want a baby
<idioterna> 11:16< BruceTheHoon> jfc
<yang> a boste cheesburgerje zacel prodajat
<idioterna> zdobersek: loh tut steak
<idioterna> yang: ne
<yang> skoda, ce bi bli po pravem ameriskem receptu bi blo kul
<idioterna> sodelovc jih je peku dokler je bil tle
<zdobersek> kdaj prihaja k vam un chef?
<idioterna> sam men se uresnic ne zdi dobra hrana to
<idioterna> ob cetrtkih
<idioterna> sam tist je experimental cuisine
<idioterna> je kr loterija ce nisi zlo odprt do zanimivih okusov
<yang> lahk bi povabil ubuntu clane na eno kosilo pri JBju pri 2 miljonckih se ne bi poznalo
<idioterna> amm
<idioterna> point investicije ni da se jo zapravla za reprezentanco
<idioterna> ampak da se loh najame vec folka
<CrazyLemon> več kuharjev? :>
<idioterna> zdej ce bi bli ubuntu clani vsi tko k dz0ny_
<idioterna> pol bi se mogoce dal kej zment
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dvomm da bomo se ksnga kuharja
<idioterna> bomo pa se ~10 developerjev verjetno
<idioterna> no, vsaj dva od njih bi radi da sta senior guys with lots of experience
<dz0ny_> idioterna: kaj sem kriv spet?
<dz0ny_> a ker malo jem
<dz0ny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ malo ješ pa developer si!
<idioterna> k noces zivet in delat v najlepsem mestu na svetu.
<yang> nje
 * dz0ny_ skips discussion 
<yang> a so z bitcoini placal ;)?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a si kej v zlahti z http://www.had.si/blog/2013/11/06/najbogatejsi-slovenci-2013-revija-manager-sandi-cesko-albin-in-tatjana-dobersek-joc-pececnik/
<Pepelka> Najbogatejši Slovenci 2013 – Revija Manager – Sandi Češko, Albin in Tatjana Doberšek, Joc Pečečnik | had blog - roni kordiš
<Pepelka> »Zadnja iskanja:100 najbogatejših slovencev 2013, lestvica manager 2013, revija manager najbogatejši, revija manager 100 najbogatejših, revija menager, revija manager lestvica najbogatejših 2013, najbogatejših slovencev 2013By had at 06/11/2013.«
<zdobersek> I wish
<sasa84> no CrazyLemon ...me veseli, da vsaj kdaj kej ok nrdim :P
<sasa84> enih nism mogla narest...
<sasa84> večina pa je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40876/#p40876
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Sesutje - ni možna prijava zaradi . ICEauthority  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40877/#p40877
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Toolbar Design Change  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fUq3h8o8FA8/ubuntu-touch-toolbar-design-change
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Sesutje - ni možna prijava zaradi . ICEauthority  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40878/#p40878
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2012-1: Light Display Manager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2012-1/
<idioterna> https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/996639_10201638271711216_828185559_n.jpg
<zdobersek> brb recharging
<zdobersek> a je to iPhone-only feature?
<idioterna> zdobersek: pomoje rabs apple mikrovalovko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40879/#p40879
<lynxlynxlynx> http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/
<Pepelka> fartscroll.js | Everyone farts. And now your web pages can too.
<lynxlynxlynx> se je kolegica pritoževala, da bo članek o fižolu preveč dolgočasen
<lynxlynxlynx> internet takoj rešil zagato
<Grega> aaahahaha
<Grega> bomo ponucali :)
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1395273_10151963303124824_433522596_n.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> boš komu podtaknil v uporabniški js override? :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: si ze napolnu telefon?
<marko-_-> ej
<marko-_-> a obstaja kak program ki izpiše določene (ne vem  kere) informacije o skupinah
<marko-_-> pač nekaj ekvivalentnega fingerju
<marko-_-> za userje
<yang> who ; w
<yang> id
<CrazyLemon> yang lol! huda :D
<Grega> ne pozabi, whoami !
<zdobersek> slax0r: bp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40880/#p40880
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40881/#p40881
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40882/#p40882
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40883/#p40883
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40884/#p40884
<sasa84_> lordiiiii
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<marko-_-> yang, za skupine, ne za userje
<marko-_-> sam ne vem sploh kake "informacije" bi lahko o skupinah povedal, zato sem samo preveril, če obstaja, da pove da obstaja :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40885/#p40885
<yang> id
<marko-_-> to izpiše podatke o uporabniku pa skupini v kateri je, pri mojem primeru me prompta bash za skupino in jo napišem, nato pa bi moral njene informacije dobit
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40886/#p40886
<sasa84_> ou nou, CrazyLemon briše fajle na db :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp!
<sasa84_> :O
<sasa84_> o ou
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ tisti pri ubuntu one kjer je 'apps,photos, music, cloud' ter learn more bi mogla mal povprašat zakaj se ne da prevest
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40887/#p40887
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40888/#p40888
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ 03-active-connections.png - ni ne ikonce za jezik ne ure.. površnost pa taka! :>
<zdobersek> PAY DEDUCTION
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/ameriska-vohunska-gnezda-tudi-v-zagrebu-sarajevu-in-na-dunaju.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ameriška vohunska gnezda tudi v Zagrebu, Sarajevu in na Dunaju
<Pepelka> »Ameriška vohunska gnezda, ki so pogosto locirana na strehah ameriških veleposlaništev, so med drugim v prestolnicah vseh slovenskih sosednjih držav – v Zagrebu, na Dunaju, v Budimpešti in v Rimu, razkriva britanski časnik. Ljubljane na seznamu ni.«
<zdobersek> le v najlepsem mestu na svetu ne.
<CrazyLemon> in ne v lj?????
<CrazyLemon> da faq se pa grejo
<CrazyLemon> a smo manj vredni al kaj.. p... ene!!!11
<dz0ny_> itak niso s pokupil vsega kar se da v si
<dz0ny_> pocak kak let :)
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo starejši firefox?
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je manj kot 25.0 ?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> probi adobe browsershots
<dz0ny_> ce rabis samo izgled
<CrazyLemon> a-a..rabim search bar :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rz3po1lsuh1slfz/03-firefox-find-bar.png
<CrazyLemon> tole rabim
<Pepelka> Dropbox - 03-firefox-find-bar.png
<CrazyLemon> FF 25.0 ima spremenjen design tega find bara
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa tisto rabim v slovenščini
<zdobersek> idioterna: dz0ny_: je ksna moznos na tiste IE VirtualBox VMje se kej druzga instalirat?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: phostoshop
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ja
<dz0ny_> da se
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ get real :)
<dz0ny_> afik
<CrazyLemon> če si mislu GIMP pol ja..maybe :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej lahko tud mspaint.exe ponucaš
<idioterna> zdobersek: komot
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40889/#p40889
<idioterna> zdobersek: niso nc omejeni afaik, razn licencno pa da znajo bit tezave z razsirjanjem diska
<zdobersek> FML.
<dz0ny_> "When you want to succeed as bad as you want to breathe, then you will be successful." kr kul
<idioterna> or you'll drown.
<CrazyLemon> unless if you die from suffocation
<idioterna> sorry to be so negative :)
<dz0ny_> lahko se gremo perverzno
<dz0ny_> geek: "When you want to have a sex with a girl as bad as you want to breathe, then you will maybe have fuck with her."
<yang> what is success ?
<CrazyLemon> penetration without a condom ?
<dz0ny_> yang: lahko samo to da zjutraj vstaneš
<idioterna> "maybe have fuck with her" ?
<dz0ny_> yang: kaj je tvoj cilj?
<idioterna> kaksne svinjarije to delas z jezikom?
<dz0ny_> idioterna: :) ja cudn je
<yang> lakota me matra
<yang> grem kuhat
<idioterna> also getting laid is overrated
<dz0ny_> nail her... je bl
<dz0ny_> ceprov se cudn slis pa slengovsko
<dz0ny_> ej yang ti k bl spremlas pirate
<dz0ny_> a so oni tud protestiral kej
<dz0ny_> v "Guy Fawkes mask"
<idioterna> http://jezus.si:81/render?target=bitcoin.*.transactions&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-1years
<idioterna> dz0ny_: "have fuck with" je slovenizem.
<idioterna> "have sex with" al pa "fuck"
<CrazyLemon> have sex and fuck!
<idioterna> ja, no
<idioterna> oboje.
<sasa84_> juhu CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> ja... so bla že vprašanja... gre se kao zato, d to sploh ni za prevajat, k je zadeva kao na netu in je sam ingliš
<sasa84_> sej so se prek mailing liste bunl, d bi moglo bit tud tist za prevest
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam se jim ne da zrihtat
<sasa84_> kar pa se tiče active connections... dala sem tist, kar sm mela :P pač privzeto :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne...odjavit bi se mogla pa spet prijavit :)
<sasa84_> a dam Å¡e 1x?
<CrazyLemon> ker ti očitno ni naložilo vseh indikatorjev
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ počakaj da končam
<sasa84_> ok
<CrazyLemon> pol lahk greš čez slike ki so ostale
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiraš če je kaj kar lahk pofotkaš
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/2MH0bqT.png
<zdobersek> kter anarhist je tale na desni
<sasa84_>  CrazyLemon, pofotkala sem tist, kar sem lohk... sam Å¡koda, k se prej nism spomnla za update :\
<sasa84_> pač...d bi slikala še tist, k posodablaš zadeve
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zbriši updejte :p
<sasa84_> a lohk? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek his name is Revolution :>
<sasa84_> če lohk in d mi še 1x jav za update...lohk komot
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ al pa dodaš kak ppa al kaj podobnega :)
<CrazyLemon> k ti posodobi določene pakete
<sasa84_> mhm...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah..ti ne :)
<dz0ny_> osx nima free appa
<dz0ny_> how the hell pogledaš kolk rama ma
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OvhOIu-8HA
<Pepelka> Poorly Attempted HIT and RUN.... Cab Drive Gets Revenge!!!!! Driver Smashes six Cars - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Driver hits cab in Chicago on Belmont Ave and then tries to run. The video says the rest.«
<CrazyLemon> free ?
<sasa84_> kaj ne CrazyLemon ? :)
<dz0ny_> ➤ free                                                                         ~
<dz0ny_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84_> če lohk in d mi še 1x jav za update...lohk komot <CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah..ti ne :)
<dz0ny_> Mem:      12302880    7564904    4737976          0     765432    3762068
<dz0ny_> -/+ buffers/cache:    3037404    9265476
<dz0ny_> Swap:     10485756          0   10485756
<CrazyLemon> 12gb?
<dz0ny_> mm
<CrazyLemon> 12+
<dz0ny_> no osx nima tega appa
<dz0ny_> pa nikjer ne najdem kokk rama ma
<dz0ny_> fail :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/4286/is-there-a-mac-os-x-terminal-version-of-the-free-command-in-linux-systems
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Pepelka> memory - Is there a Mac OS X Terminal version of the "free" command in Linux systems? - Ask Different
<dz0ny_> ah top pa niem pognal
<dz0ny_> sem mislil da tud ni
<dz0ny_> sosed ma macbook 1.1
<dz0ny_> dobil for free nekje
<dz0ny_> zdej bi pa rad chrome poganjal
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni 1.1 ?
<dz0ny_> ful star
<dz0ny_> leto izdaje 2006
<dz0ny_> core duo
<dz0ny_> zdej pa gledam al mu dam win7
<dz0ny_> al upgrade na 10.6
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40890/#p40890
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ FYI.. če boš še kdaj delala screenshote
<CrazyLemon> ne not dat domen ki obstajajo.. če že moraš napisat mail ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> dej ubuntu.si mail
<CrazyLemon> ker recimo novak.si obstaja.. in če ima na tej domeni uporabnik janez mail.. pol si poskrbela za spam :>
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFxjy7f9RpY :>
<Pepelka> Five Year Old Genius Arden Hayes on Jimmy Kimmel Live - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - Five Year Old Genius Arden Hayes Adorable five-year-old genius Arden Hayes demonstrates his incredible wealth of knowledge in world geogr...«
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. mali smartass :)
<dz0ny_> pa sony xperia ne mara
<dz0ny_> ma rajsi ipad
<dz0ny_> sony tab something*
<CrazyLemon> sony xperia tab z :)
<dz0ny_> ma pa rad puzle
<dz0ny_> sony pr je bil rdec :)
<CrazyLemon> sam je kr hitro odgovarjal
<anny> čer
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> cer
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. ne vem če je ravno verodostojen tale jimmy kimmel
<dz0ny_> pa preveč mi je iskren zgledal
<CrazyLemon> živjo anny
<dz0ny_> je težko tolk blefirat
<dz0ny_> anny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFxjy7f9RpY
<Pepelka> Five Year Old Genius Arden Hayes on Jimmy Kimmel Live - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - Five Year Old Genius Arden Hayes Adorable five-year-old genius Arden Hayes demonstrates his incredible wealth of knowledge in world geogr...«
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. odkar sm vidu kako je jimmy kimmel naredu tist video s tisto ki je 'twerkala'
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5DrxmkPNPI#t=150
<Pepelka> Cousin Sal Tricks Trick or Treaters 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - Cousin Sal Tricks Trick or Treaters 2013 On Halloween, kids walk around their neighborhoods saying "trick or treat" and all they ever get...«
<anny> holy shit
<zdobersek> 'Do you know what these seven countries have in common?' 'They both end in "stan"'.
<anny> tamau je poln sam sebe
<zdobersek> typical illiterate Muhrican
<anny> poznavanje geografije pri the letih ni nič posebnega
<dz0ny_> ma dej vprasi enega 6 letnika na katere drzave je razpadla yu
<marko-_-> jaz Å¡e zdaj ne vem geografije
<marko-_-> ne vem v kero smer je sploh kaj
<marko-_-> :>
<dz0ny_> 1 od 10 si upam trdit da ne ve
<sasa84_> k enkrat sem dala janez@eposta.si al nek tazga :P
<anny> dz0ny_ 5,6,7 letniki te premagajo v spominu
<anny> brez heca
<dz0ny_> to cist komot
<dz0ny_> mislim verjamem
<anny> ampak lepo, da je imenoval Deželo :)
<dz0ny_> ne resno jaz se nikol ne spomnim da smo v šoli mel na katere države je razpadla jugoslavija
<anny> dz0ny_ kaj pa ste se učili?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej tudi on ni tega mel v Å¡oli :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dobro, to je logično
<anny> to je res...ker ne hodi niti v vrtec
<dz0ny_> sam za mojo generacijo bi pa vseeno bilo ok
<dz0ny_> spodobi se pa to
<dz0ny_> anny: hm v oš smo neki po zemljevidu se selil
<zdobersek> ziher so bli komunajzarji na oblasti, in se tega ni smel ucit
<anny> lol
<dz0ny_> v srednji pa smo samo prpisoval v zvezke
<dz0ny_> piflarji cist
<anny> podobno kot pri angleščini....učbeniki so kar neki sprotnega namesto drila
<anny> sploh si ne vzamejo časa za utrjevanje
<dz0ny_> mi smo pri angleščini futuramo gledal :)
<CrazyLemon> js se sploh ne spomnem geografije v OÅ 
<CrazyLemon> se pa spomnem iz SÅ 
<anny> jaz se spomnim nekih geoloških dob
<anny> ampak nobene po imenu
<marko-_-> pizda jquery je <3
<dz0ny_> sam pol je bil prosti spis na temo futurame :>
<dz0ny_> ni blo kul
<dz0ny_> mi smo mel carsko učitelco anglščine
<CrazyLemon> anny mezozoik?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ OÅ  ali SÅ ?
<anny> kenozoik
<anny> jura
<anny> trias?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sš
<CrazyLemon> oh..vidiš da se spomneš
<anny> bla bla
<marko-_-> jaz v srednji sploh nisem mel zvezka ker sem bil preveč kul
<dz0ny_> oš je bla ena tečna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naša učiteljica angleščine v SŠ je bila iz makedonije :D
<CrazyLemon> "ti bom dala eno" je bil največkrat slišan stavek iz njenih ust :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa to bi rekel da je pednsot
<anny> Krejzi, niso na vašem koncu zaposlili eno iz ukrajine?
<dz0ny_> prednsot*
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> ffs
<dz0ny_> prednost*
<CrazyLemon> anny v SÅ ? ne.. na fri je ena iz ukrajine
<anny> manjkal je zaključek
<anny> kul
<anny> fri je prav strašljiv faks
<CrazyLemon> niti ne :)
<anny> za ženske je
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> anny niti ne :)
<LorD_DDooM> Zakaj bi bils trašljiv za ženske?
<anny> ja pa ja
<anny> ker te skoz skenira ene 50- 100 parov oči
<anny> ful prijetno
<dz0ny_> vsaj Å¡lata te noben, I presume
<anny> to imaš pa prav
<anny> noben ne upa!
<CrazyLemon> anny niti ne.. ker je 70% sramežljivih fantov ki ne upajo pogledat :D
<anny> Krejzi, govoriva o istem faksu?
<anny> itak, da ga trollaš
<LorD_DDooM> Sicer nisem na FRI, ampak je bilo precej podobno razmerje spolov..pa se nobena ni niti pod razno pritoževala glede tega
<CrazyLemon> in v zadnjih nekaj letih se je povečalo število žensk :)
<anny> hb
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje ko sm bil na faxu jih je bilo v avli vsaj 40%
<anny> lordi, če gre za sramežljivo bejbo zna bit neprijetno
<LorD_DDooM> Oprosti, ampak ti ne izpadeš neki sramežljiva
<anny> Krejzi katerga leta je bilo to?
<CrazyLemon> anny letos :)
<anny> :)
<anny> svoje čase sem bila kar hudo zakompleksana
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda ker nisi Å¡la na FRI! :D
<anny> zakaj?
<LorD_DDooM> No lej, jaz sem skoraj siguren da problem ki ga hočeš prikazati dejansko ni tako problematičen kot si ti predstavljaš.
<CrazyLemon> jah ker bi 50 - 100 parov oči poskrbelo za samozavest :)
<anny> haha
<anny> jaz bi najbrž poskrbela za ure spolne vzgoje...v zadnjih letnikih, da me ne bi obtožili pedofilije pa to
<LorD_DDooM> Razen če predpostavljaš da je na FRI in podobnih faksih 99%+ tipov s socialnimi problemi...kar pa niti pod razno ni tako.
<dz0ny_> anny: dej no
<dz0ny_> malo pretiravaš
<anny> lordi...talajo majice z napisi: kiss me, I'm FRI
<anny> za hec?
<dz0ny_> so what :>
<LorD_DDooM> Tlajo tudi majice "Hey baybe, what's your IP"
<anny> pomaga oboje
<anny> upam
<CrazyLemon> talajo tudi 'my hardware is plug and play' :)
<LorD_DDooM> haha
<anny> so šli otroci že spat?
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi 'are you feeling lucky?'
<dz0ny_> yes
<dz0ny_> pitko zura
<anny> dobr
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi 'google me' :)
<dz0ny_> on je bruc
<dz0ny_> mlajsih pa ni
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj.. new girl time
<dz0ny_> meh
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<dz0ny_> slpoh ni več zanimivihe serij
<LorD_DDooM> anny: jaz resno dvomim da imaš ti povsem razčiščeno interakcijo na tehnoloških faksih..glede na to da predpostavljaš da so na njih samo zafrustrirani geeki brez lajfa.
<dz0ny_> zanimivih
<anny> hm....enemu ing. elektrotehnike sem vzela junfr...aaaa!
<zdobersek> modern family se gledam
 * dz0ny_ med 17 in 20 sem spil tri kofete
<zdobersek> homeland sem dal na hladno, HIMYM pa opustu
<zdobersek> go go dz0ny_
<anny> tip je bil že blizu 30!
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ^
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: mal prevec je blo
<dz0ny_> danes so spet vsi mel neke problem z tehnikalijami
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: nekak enako
<dz0ny_> sam Å¡e masters of sex gledam, pa soa
<dz0ny_> new girl bom pa nehal
<anny> ne poenostavljam, vsi geeki si na koncu najdejo neko družbo, tudi žensko
<LorD_DDooM> Spet  posplošuješ
<anny> recimo, da imam precej izkušenj
<anny> če se motim, dokaži nasprotno
<dz0ny_> you two get a room, pa se na 4 oči zmenta/dokažita
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: enders game je ok 3.8
<dz0ny_> bi dal oceno
<zdobersek> od 10?
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> od 5
<dz0ny_> konec je predvidljiv
<dz0ny_> pa malo namečejo igralce preveč
<dz0ny_> če bi blo na dva dela zrezano bi bilo še ok
<dz0ny_> upam da posnamejo od shadow kej
<dz0ny_> k se bolj filozofijo ukvarjajo
<dz0ny_> kot pa zgubit nedolžnost
<anny> kje je tista soba?
<dz0ny_> anny: a ti jo pokažem prej?
<anny> ja, plis
<dz0ny_> te pingam ko bom v lj
<anny> prou
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pa wolverine ?
<dz0ny_> 2.5/5
<dz0ny_> ne vem ni mi vsec
<dz0ny_> blaaaaah zgodba je
<CrazyLemon> slabši kot 2 guns?
<dz0ny_> jp
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<dz0ny_> polgej si Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, Fish Tank, People Like Us, Way Way Back
<dz0ny_> to so zanimivi filmi
<dz0ny_> a wolverine ti je bil ok?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nisem gledal - na pašniku sem ga opazil :)
<CrazyLemon> the way way back sem gledal
<dz0ny_> Only God Forgives ?
<anny> s pašnikov kradete?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: american horror story je tud ok
<CrazyLemon> anny krademo pa že ne
<dz0ny_> to se gledam :)
<CrazyLemon> sposojamo si in vrnemo nazaj
<anny> pa plačate uporabnino?
<dz0ny_> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2013/11/google-drops-support-for-ie9.html
<Pepelka> Google Drops Support for IE9
<CrazyLemon> anny zakaj le..sej vrnemo nazaj
<dz0ny_> anny: ko bo netflix vslo potem bom
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e preden kdorkoli opazi
<dz0ny_> dej si pa samo sposodim
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: nimam zivcev
<anny> a knjigo si tudi sposodiš in vrneš, preden kdo opazi?
<CrazyLemon> anny dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> knjigo ukradem
<anny> ja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> se mi je zdelo
<zdobersek> pa emmi so dal catelyn stark treatment
<anny> zdobie, kul!
<anny> krejzi, potegneš ven trakec za razmagnetenje?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: niso. She **spoilers**
<dz0ny_> ok spet bom emma stone movie gledal
<dz0ny_> whats wrong with me
<zdobersek> zombieland?
<zdobersek> gangstaz squad
<dz0ny_> easy a
<zdobersek> stanley tucci!
<dz0ny_> homefront bo kul
<dz0ny_> pa hunger games 2 ko smo pri stanleyu :)
<CrazyLemon> js čakam na dumb and dumber 2!
<dz0ny_> tist film mi a sploh ni bil smešen
<dz0ny_> prvi del
<dz0ny_> al gapa ne Å¡tekam
<zdobersek> margin call!
<dz0ny_> ln
<anny> ln
<sasa84_> ja zdobersek ? :)
<dz0ny_> http://m.imgur.com/a/RfG9U
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<zdobersek> sasa84_: dz0ny_ je med 17. in 20. uro spil 3 kave, in sem mu aplavdiru
<zdobersek> pa sem mislu, ce bi se pridruzla
<zdobersek> ln
<sasa84_> ja bravo dz0ny_ :)
<sasa84_> za kofete
<sasa84_> jst pa šibam pančat :)
<sasa84_> nočkooo ;)
<Grega> k-aaa-j s-iii t-iii j-aaa n-oooo-r :) juuuj, bitches :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-07
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2013-1: MAAS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2013-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40891/#p40891
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 18 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40892/#p40892
<napsy_> dan
<yang> bi koga zanimal nakup lemote yeelonga, uvoz s kitajske
<idioterna> kok pa hocs zanga
<idioterna> kojn je 305
<yang> ne mene zanima ce bi se kdo narocil da se deli postnina in davek
<yang> enga se vrjetn ne splaca narocat
<sasa84> jutrooooooooooo
<yang> o zaspanka
<zdobersek> heyaaaa sasa84
<dz0ny_> joj ne
<dz0ny_> mips is bad
<dz0ny_> ceprov kitajci neki carajo z nadgradjo arhitekture
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)))
<sasa84> yang, sem vstala že pred osmo :D
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> živjo sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon... si že zrihtu slikce? :)
<yang> dz0ny vec al manj ze skoraj vse deluje. ni seveda kot x86 platforma
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že včeraj.. čakam da damir naredi še tiste ki so ostale :)
<yang> dzony mas pa prav da ful zamujajo z integracijo novih procesorjev v kernel
<yang> zdej so podprti sele uni iz 2007
<sasa84> priden CrazyLemon !
<zdobersek> https://eval.in/61309
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek "kavico?" :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kul..feature or bug? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40893/#p40893
<dz0ny_> to je iz tistih WAT php slajdov?
<dz0ny_> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t586589
<zdobersek> dunno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://asset-1.soup.io/asset/6065/3689_1118_500.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: the other Upton gurl http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caitlin_Upton
<Pepelka> Caitlin Upton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> sasa84: on it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good morning to you too! :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: for real?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ what?
<dz0ny_> e dobro da nimam jaz do tw ubuntu dostopa
<dz0ny_> bi napisal why not in ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> ker tam ni mozilla spacea ? :)
<dz0ny_> zakaj ga ni?
<CrazyLemon> ker noben v lj ni dal plac?
<dz0ny_> maybe sam ne verjamem :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej jih lahk prašaš..ne grizejo :)
<napsy_>  Edward Snowden Leaks Could Help Paedophiles Escape Police, Says UK Government
<napsy_> oh noes
<sasa84> :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Grafična tablica Wacom Bamboo III  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40894/#p40894
<dz0ny_> from russia http://25.media.tumblr.com/1f522b005f2cb42ba92bab4e168ab536/tumblr_mo3xrrVaTy1rkp7jjo1_1280.jpg
<zdobersek> se kr te fotke gledas
<idioterna> a to je slavs squatting :)
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> hollywood ze snema film SquattAss
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Grafična tablica Wacom Bamboo III  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40895/#p40895
<CrazyLemon> http://www.microsoft.com/about/corporatecitizenship/en-us/nonprofits/apply-now/       a applyamo? :D
<Pepelka> Microsoft Corporate Citizenship: Find Nonprofit Resources: Apply Now: Software Donations & Grants
<Pepelka> »Apply Now for the software, hardware, training, or cash donations that your nonprofit needs to support communities and individuals in need.«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to dobis office 356 za eno leto
<dz0ny_> a ti google docs noiso ok?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čak mal.. windows 8.1 naj bi tudi bil
<dz0ny_> https://www.techsoup.si/
<dz0ny_> to boš v si dobil
<dz0ny_> sam mors bit zavod
<dz0ny_> drustvo ne more kandidirat
<dz0ny_> pa takso moraš plačat
<dz0ny_> 5% vrednost izdelka
<dz0ny_> it's not free in any way
<lynxlynxlynx> tud društva lahko, mogoče samo fundacije ne
<dz0ny_> gasilci vem da niso mogli :)
<dz0ny_> mogoče je kje kakšen haklc
<lynxlynxlynx> pol zarad kakega drugega razloga
<dz0ny_> ne vem pa zakaj
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče tisto društvo ni imelo statusa v javnem interesu
<dz0ny_> tle je bla gasilka zveza
<dz0ny_> gasilska
<dz0ny_> mogoče je fora v tej taksi
<dz0ny_> res ne vem
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/aOZHs.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Guest88399> zanimivo, kanal za django ima vec userjev kot tisti za ruby on rails
<napsy_> makes sense
<dz0ny_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/whoopsie/+bug/991481
<Pepelka> Bug #991481 “Constant dns traffic for daisy.ubuntu.com” : Bugs : Whoopsie
<dz0ny_> yep yep still present
<dz0ny_> Guest88399: what about #plone :)
<Guest88399> plone jih ima dosti manj
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Budgie’ Media Player Hatches on GNOME  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VpMuaO4ToFw/budgie-gnome-3-music-player
<zdobersek> kdaj me je odnesl?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: 12:50 zdobersek left the chat room. (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> ZJEBU JE TUX GRAFIT http://www.24ur.com/grozi-mu-zapor.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Grozi mu zapor
<Pepelka> »Justin Bieber se je znašel v precejšnjih težavah. Namesto da bi se grafitiranja lotil na športnem objektu, za katerega je imel dovoljenje oblasti, se je odločil, da 'okrasi' neko drugo lokacijo. Za nezakonito grafitiranje pa je v Braziliji zagrožena tudi zaporna kazen.«
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9gTkaMoWNA
<Pepelka> Vesoljci v Žalcu - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zadeva je resna!«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sezana: Re: Flash ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40896/#p40896
<dz0ny_> idioterna: haha
<dz0ny_> POFUKAN ubuntu_software_center
<dz0ny_> to po novem segfaulta
<dz0ny_> pa pusti vse v locked state
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: TIS NOT A BUG
<idioterna> TIS A FEATURETTE.
<zdobersek> DON'T BE SO OPEN SOURCE TEA PARTY, COMPLAINING ABOUT SEGFAULTS
<idioterna> praise the lord instead
<idioterna> *RMS
<zdobersek> look at the pretty blue balloon http://new.livestream.com/accounts/1160789/events/2526109
<Pepelka> Twitter rings the NYSE Opening Bell on Livestream
<Pepelka> »Watch NYSE Euronext's Twitter rings the NYSE Opening Bell on Livestream.com. Twitter, Inc. will visit the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) on Thursday, Nov. 7 to celebrate the company's completion of its initial public offering and first day of trading. Twitter will trade on the NYSE under the ticker symbol "TWTR." To highlight this important company milestone, Twitter representatives will ring the NYSE Opening Bell«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Browser Finally Given Unique User Agent String  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/eDOJcumAd88/ubuntu-touch-browser-finally-given-unique-user-agent-string
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 46km do 3k!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 60 :7
<CrazyLemon> :/*
<idioterna> hm?
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Brackets In Ubuntu Via PPA (Open Source Code Editor For HTML, CSS And JavaScript)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mRPwraKwECE/install-brackets-in-ubuntu-via-ppa-open.html
<yang> Learning how to play a guitar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nkuhBaawZc
<Pepelka> how to play tire swing by kimya daweson - YouTube
<Pepelka> »another crapy how to«
<sasa84> hej hou miške :>
<johnnyyy> miši :)
<sasa84> oo johnnyyy :)
<dz0ny_> johnnyyy: rada nas lovi, tako kot mačka miši
<johnnyyy> dzOny_: vendar miši si ne želijo da bi bile ulovljene :)
<zdobersek> mi smo S&M miske
<anny> čer
<dz0ny_> johnnyyy: for cats, the longer it takes. More fun it is :>
<anny> uh...muce?
<dz0ny_> anny: < sasa84> hej hou miške :>
<dz0ny_> < johnnyyy> miši :)
<dz0ny_> < sasa84> oo johnnyyy :)
<dz0ny_> < dz0ny_> johnnyyy: rada nas lovi, tako kot mačka miši
<dz0ny_> < johnnyyy> dzOny_: vendar miši si ne želijo da bi bile ulovljene :)
<dz0ny_> < zdobersek> mi smo S&M miske
<anny> luuušno
<sasa84> haha :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, moja S&M miši <3
<sasa84> :>
<Grega> omg, moxy tak prdi, da mam kr solzne oci
<anny> mamma mia
<Grega> baaaah
<anny> je napeto
<sasa84> Grega, ? :)
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OieTT6UUs2g
<Grega> pes, mops
<Pepelka> cat catches mouse!!!!!!!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »My wife and I were sitting at the table talking and I saw a mouse come out from under the stove. Then so did the cat. The cat got into postion and the mouse ...«
<Grega> paaaah
<sasa84> naša muca se včasih tud tko sprdne
<Grega> haha, macke pa se nisem vohal :PPP
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIsCs9_-LP8
<Pepelka> Emotional baby! Too cute! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »She's was only ten months old when this video was taken, her reaction is priceless!!!!! To use this video in a commercial player or Broadcast, please contact...«
<Grega> waaah, spet
<Grega> milibog
<anny> jokaš lahko ker mami poje, ne moxy prdi :)
<Grega> haha
<yang> ola anny
<anny> čer, čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> nc, se psa pelat
<upd> mogoče kdo obvlada directx tu ?
<Grega> dobra izbira.. :))
<upd> da
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> do they still teach that
<dz0ny_> 80% vse iger je opengl :)
<dz0ny_> thanks to android for that
<upd> odvisno kje se nahajaš win. ali linux :)
<dz0ny_> cmon za pc aaa igre izidejo z 4 mesečno zamudo :)
<yang> lej te idiote od microsofta http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100912155028AAla9nb
<Pepelka> After how many inactive days do you loose a hotmail account?
<Pepelka> »... in case I do not log in to Windows Live Messenger? By inactive days, I mean 'logged off'.«
<dz0ny_> ne žali idiotov
<yang> le kam gredo maili, brisejo se sigurno ne
<dz0ny_> yang: sej to ma tudi yahoo
<yang> zdaj kako dobit stare maile nazaj
<dz0ny_> ne mores
<dz0ny_> zato pa se uporablja pop3 :)
<CrazyLemon> Če želite znova aktivirati svoj račun, se vpišite v 365 dneh.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> A dormant address is a Gmail address that hasn't been used for six months. You can still receive mail if your address is dormant, but you need to log in to keep your account active. If you don't log in to Gmail within three months of it being labeled dormant -- or for nine consecutive months -- Google may delete the address.
<CrazyLemon> če želiš zbrisat svoj acc na outlooku je ta še vedno aktiven eno leto :D
<CrazyLemon> 'google MAY'
<CrazyLemon> or may not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://0.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/85/19/9a67173066b8f726385018a26c2bc022-sleeping-girl-gets-mouth-sucked-by-vacuum.gif
<sasa84> Grega, naša greta tazga spusti...k da bi odprl pokvarjeno konzervo mačje hrane :P
<yang> idioterna: jezus.si je tvoja domena ?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, HUD in DB!!!
<anny> lol
<sasa84> sam tale zeta jones pa čedalje bolš zgleda
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem ja.. js delam skrinšote :)
<idioterna> yang: ne
<idioterna> yang: od ene moje stranke je
<yang> sasa84: ce bi ti poznala tacga kirurga kot ona bi tut
<yang> zadnjic so Ivano sundov sprasevali, kaksne metode pomlajevanja uporablja
<yang> je rekla, da veliko spi in zdravo je
 * CrazyLemon whispers 'its god'
<yang> idioterna: a od tega hipija iz geta ?
<idioterna> yang: ne vem kdo je hipi iz geta
<yang> jezus ga klicejo
<yang> marko
<idioterna> jizah?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> godnjavec?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ne, ni od njega
<dz0ny_> http://gizmodo.com/the-scientifically-best-time-to-drink-coffee-1460030914
<Pepelka> The Scientifically Best Time to Drink Coffee
<Pepelka> »Ever wonder what the best time is to drink your coffee? You probably know it is not a good idea to drink part of your daily dose of caffeine in the afternoon. Especially for those who have problems sleeping. But, do you ever drink your coffee and feel like it just didn’t work?«
<dz0ny_> pr but, but http://gizmodo.com/the-real-reason-the-ps4s-guts-blow-the-ps3-away-1460047038
<Pepelka> The Real Reason the PS4's Guts Blow the PS3 Away
<Pepelka> »The hardware inside the PlayStation 4 is quite obviously more powerful than that of its eight-year-old predecessor. But Sony's newest console owes more to its success than just specs. As Wired found in an in-depth look at how the PS4 was designed, it has the creator of Marble Madness to thank.«
<dz0ny_> .t en sl keyboard shortcuts
<dz0ny_> !t en sl keyboard shortcuts
<Pepelka> bližnjice
<dz0ny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ imaš ubuntu v slovenščini?
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<dz0ny_> < Andrej> Kako bi pravilno prevedu "keyboard shortcuts"?
<dz0ny_> < hugo> hitre tipke
<dz0ny_> < razi> al pa, ce je razvidno iz konteksta, samo "bliznjice".
<dz0ny_> < hugo> ↑
<CrazyLemon> !g pojmovnik
<Pepelka> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si] - lugos [wiki.lugos.si] https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_  ↑
<dz0ny_> kdo na partisu tle?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ shoot
<Sky[x]> http://rats-funnybone.com/25-funny-auto-correct-fails/
<Pepelka> 25 Funny Auto Correct Fails 2012 - Rats-FunnyBone.com
<Pepelka> »We've selected the 25 funniest Auto Correct Fails of 2012. The more you read, the funnier it gets. Source: walltowatch«
<Sky[x]> umiram od smeha :
<msev> sup
<Sky[x]> http://cdn.walltowatch.com/files/0/0/0/6/00061854.jpg
<Sky[x]> smeh :D
<msev> haha
<msev> a to je kao auto-correct fora :)
<dz0ny_> http://cdn.walltowatch.com/files/0/0/0/6/00061853.jpg
<msev> hahaha
<Sky[x]> jo
<msev> ei vidva senseija, kko iz terminala pogledam kero verzijo xfce-a mam
<msev> :D
<dz0ny_> am apt-cache policy xfce4
<dz0ny_> :>
<msev> tnx
<msev> 4.10 zgleda
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: moz, zdej se mi golca zarad tebe
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<msev> kdo pr vs ubuntaših pol predlaga da recimo xfce 4.11 še ni primeren za ubuntu distrote?
<dz0ny_> Eh ti si se v fazi iskanja desktopa
<msev> ma nemorm se odločt kerga bi :)
<msev> tale xfce mam skoz
<msev> sam mi tut cinnamon ni bil slab :) prej ko je Å¡e delal hehe edin velik resource-ov je kuru
<msev> zato zj razmišlam o xfce + gala za wm (da dobim expose pa une fensi zadeve) :)
<msev> a tale qt 4 assistant pa designer ne rabm posodobit če nism developer?
<dz0ny_> Nw
<dz0ny_> Me
<dz0ny_> Ffs
<dz0ny_> Ne
<msev> :)
<dz0ny_> Mobilni tipkovnica je shit
<msev> kašn desktop pa ti uporablaš dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> Ciannamon
<msev> yeah right
<dz0ny_> Forum real
<msev> as preveč pirčkov spil :D
<dz0ny_> Mah
<msev> hehe...ja zanč si reku da je čist zanič :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Total War: Rome II Coming To Linux ‘Early Next Year’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yNpv0Yg3mIQ/total-war-rome-ii-coming-linux-early-next-year
<msev> zakon posodobitev naredu pa mi zvok ne dela več :D
<msev> lol
<msev> zato me nima kj dost da bi posodablou :P
<msev> zj pa dela
<msev> lol
<msev> ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-08
<zdobersek> fixubuntu.com in trouble
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/canonical-abused-trademark-law-to-target-a-site-critical-of-ubuntu-privacy/
<Pepelka> Canonical “abused trademark law” to target a site critical of Ubuntu privacy | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »"Fix Ubuntu" site accused of trademark violation, asked to change domain name.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: 12.04 - Crash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40897/#p40897
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> hejaaa
<sasa84> oooooooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> prec grem kuhat :>
<Grega> kaaak sem jaz lacn :PP
<sasa84> ooo bošček mali :P
<sasa84> čokolino? :P
<zdobersek> kavolino?
<sasa84> wiii zdobersek
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/izbgj8l.jpg
<sasa84> wiiii, sasa84 ma pa zdej nalepko powered by ubuntu na laptopu :P
<upd> :D
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth rejoices
<yang> a to je nalepka proti kraji ;)
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> pol das gor BeOS
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Mišilemon!!! :D
<napsy_> dan
<sasa84> ooo napsy_ :)
<CrazyLemon> sup'
<napsy_> oo
<sasa84> kje pa je zdobersek, moja S&M miši? :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoJsKV6-e9M
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Pope Francis - #SpreadLove (PARODY) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klemen Slakonja impersonating Pope Francis (Je bella cesta, 7.11.2013, Pop tv) https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta....«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, smešn ej to, d frančišek še bl ubožno deluje kt slakonja :P
<sasa84> k je bil slakonja rode, je biu bl češk oblečen kt rode himself... kle pa glih obratn :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nekdo bi mogu poslat frančišku tale video :D zanima me odgovor :D
<sasa84> ni 2x za rečt, d se neb smeju pa ga pohvalu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40898/#p40898
<zdobersek> ... https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466259_10152087151927275_633695076_n.jpg
<sasa84> zdobersek, un stric zadi je pozabu sprintat :>
<sasa84> dns bi lohk namestila 13.10 :P
<yang> dons bi mogla namestit 8.11
<msev> a je za tvegat pa posodobit na 13.10
<msev> :D
<yang> sicer z apt-get distribucijo nadgradis ne rabis ponovno nalagati
<sasa84> yang, mam 12.04 gor
<yang> torej preberi navodilo kako nafgraditi distribucijo
<yang> aptitude update. aptitude safe-upgrade pa /etc/apt/soutrces.list spremeni
<yang> a ti vsajo novo izdajo na novo nalagas na rac ?!
<yang> vsako
<sasa84> ne...
<sasa84> če sm mela preveč zapackan vse skup, sm dala fričn... pač d /home obdrži, ostalo pa na novo
<sasa84> drgač sm pa updatala...
<sasa84> zdej pa že od 12.04 nism nč nalagala...mam kr to
<sasa84> brb, reboot
<dz0ny_> yang: ne rabis
<dz0ny_> zdej sam zmigrira
<sasa84> back
<dz0ny_> ce vidi da ppa obstaja za novo verzijo
<dz0ny_> pol ga ne disabla
<dz0ny_> drugace ga
<sasa84> o đonko ^^
<dz0ny_> o sasa
<sasa84> abu abu :>
<zdobersek> HAKATE HAKATE HAAA
<sasa84> zdobbie, deluje kt muska za kuhat kofe :P
<zdobersek> KA MATE KA MATE KA ORA*
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdMCAV6Yd0Y
<Pepelka> All Black's Haka + Translation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »AB Vs England 2004. If you can't see the translation turn your annotations on.«
<sasa84> jp zdobersek, poznam to hako :D
<sasa84> frisi njihovi so še bolš :)
<idioterna> 14:07< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      340.000 USD (+2.330 USD)
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> ooj
<LorD_DDooM> Zdajle smo imeli požarno vajo, nemudna evakuacija celotne stavbe. Valda folk izkoristil vajo da je šel medtem ven na cigaret.
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> LorD_DDooM: kje to ? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pri nas v firmi
<Sky[x]> in kera firma je to ce ni skrivnost ? :)
<dz0ny_> slovenska
<Sky[x]> ?
<yang> dzony a "vremensko prognozo v besedi" bi lahko implementiral da jo bot na privat izpise?
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny_> no mre bot
<dz0ny_> more
<dz0ny_> drugac pa ja
<dz0ny_> bbl
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> nooouuu
<breza> Rakek: Vreme je v pizdi.
<breza> Nic lustno.
<breza> bbl
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] WhatsApp Coming to Firefox OS – Could Ubuntu Touch Be Next?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0bdxCNv0BPc/whatsapp-on-firefox-os-ubuntu-touch
<sasa84> looool breza
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a ma breza bad day? :>
<dz0ny_> sasa84: to je bil zdobersek
<dz0ny_> yang: napoved pa obeti?
<breza> kdo me nosi po zobeh?
<zdobersek> u da tree breza
<zdobersek> stay woody
<yang> dzony napoved v besedi
<sasa84> breza, živjo
<sasa84> zdobersek, hvala, ker si obudil breza od mrtvih :>
<dz0ny_> yang: primer .napoved
<dz0ny_> Danes bo v vzhodni Sloveniji deloma jasno, drugod bo pretežno oblačno. Ponekod v zahodni in deloma osrednji Sloveniji bo občasno rahlo deževalo ali rosilo. Čez dan bo zapihal jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 11 do 18 stopinj C.
<dz0ny_> Jutri bo oblačno, padavine se bodo čez dan krepile in zajele vso državo. Lahko bo tudi zagrmelo. Ob morju bo pihal jugo. V notranjosti Slovenije bo sprva pihal jugozahodni veter, popoldne pa bo v vzhodni Sloveniji začel pihati severovzhodni veter. Hladilo se bo, meja sneženja se bo zvečer v severni Sloveniji spustila do nadmorske višine okoli 1000 m. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 14,
<dz0ny_> ob morju 16, najvišje dnevne od …
<dz0ny_> …9 do 16, na Primorskem in v južni Sloveniji do okoli 18 stopinj C.
<dz0ny_> .obeti
<breza> true that ^
<dz0ny_> V nedeljo bo oblačno, občasno bo še deževalo. Hladneje bo, na Primorskem bo zvečer začela pihati zmerna burja.
<dz0ny_> V ponedeljek zjutraj bodo padavine ponehale, od zahoda se bo zjasnilo. Pihal bo okrepljen severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem močna burja.
<yang> ja
<breza> CrazyLemon: pazljivo!
<yang> kul
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a lahko sam zapreš brezo al moram kicknit?
<zdobersek> breza: gtfo
<breza> kk
<yang> kaksen manual napisi za vse komande
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: zakaj se ti je zagabu ta bot?
<sasa84> haha ta breza :)))))))
<dz0ny_> sej mas .pomoc
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pa ni to to :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: 20x botsnackov eno jutro
<sasa84> breza ej zakon :)
<sasa84> ja no? :)
<sasa84> a ni lepo, da je kanal skoz živ? :D
<dz0ny_> od sasa84 , pol se pa ni hotela umirit
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ziva si sam ti
<dz0ny_> pr tvojih letih ni vec zdravo met imaginary friends
<dz0ny_> sam ta vaša loža je itak sumljiva tko da ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2014-1: OpenSSH vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2014-1/
<slax0r> I'm with sasa84 on this one :P
<sasa84> jeeeeej slax0r :D
<slax0r> a bova zbirala podpise za brezo? :P
<sasa84> mhm slax0r :)
<sasa84> lej dz0ny_ ... od breze se mi vsi učimo... hvaležnosti, odzdravljanja ipd
<sasa84> ona je nekakšan mati ubuntu-si
<sasa84> :>
<idioterna> lesena je
<sasa84> ohh :(
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> med drugim je tud lesena ja :P
<slax0r> jah nc
<slax0r> bomo pa dz0nya filal z snacki :P
<yang> idioterna si kej zasluzil dans
<sasa84> slax0r, res je... kaj pa če ej to sam poteza dz0ny_, da bi on dobil vse piškotke?!
<dz0ny_> zarote (tm)
<dz0ny_> tle bom tle pustu http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/?debug=true#h=select+*+from+html+where+url%3D%22http%3A%2F%2Fwww.arso.gov.si%2Fvreme%2Fnapovedi%2520in%2520podatki%2Fnapoved.html%22+and%0A++++++xpath%3D'%2F%2Ftd%5B%40class%3D%22vsebina%22%5D%2Fp%5B2%5D'
<Pepelka> YQL Console
<Pepelka> »Explore the YQL platform directly in your browser. Learn how to use the built-in and community-provided tables for quickly accessing data from across the internet.«
<slax0r> sasa84: cist mozno
<slax0r> hmmm :)
<slax0r> anyhoo
<slax0r> friday
<slax0r> js pa se na sihtu :O
<slax0r> se slisimo, ajde ciao papa
<sasa84> čafči slax0r
<idioterna> yang: lots
<sasa84> ff mi kr neki freeza
<dz0ny_> .vreme ljs
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny_> .vreme .lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.8°C @08.11.2013 18:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% Veter: zahodnik 2.4 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 13.04°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:53:24, Sončni zahod: 16:38:02
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IybUFPimw_I
<Pepelka> 2 MINUTE KILLING OF SATAN - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.everythingisterrible.com«
<yang> .napoved
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> kje je bot, ko ga rabis,  eh
<dz0ny_> yang: not yet
<dz0ny_> sem komaj povečerjal
<johnnyyy> oj
<CrazyLemon> o/
<johnnyyy> kako a bo? :)
<sasa84> oj johnnyyy ...bo bo :)
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> živjo Bilko :)
<johnnyyy> mah mora greti :)
<Bilko> čer sasa84
<sasa84> dz0ny_ nam je brezo vzel :\
<Bilko> in ostali
<sasa84> in jo noče dat nazaj :|
 * sasa84 ponudi Bilko 250g skuto
<Bilko> haha hvala. sem si kupu danes spet 2kg. me še čaka današnja doza :)
<CrazyLemon> madona..kok skute poješ zihr kakaš k kak dojenček :p
<zdobersek> gvihtas?
<Grega> kak dolgo pa ze pokra nisem spilal.. huh..
<Grega> turnir si končal na 11. mestu. Na tvoj denarni PokerStars račun je bila nakazana nagrada v znesku 0,51 USD.
<Grega> \o/
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/99/Size_of_English_Wikipedia_broken_down.png
<dz0ny_> cese boste kloniral https://paste.sh/aCq14NdZ#Yz_naduKvF-fjLQ1B9lQanUF
<lynxlynxlynx> je pozabu en insert-your-name
<zdobersek> ... or not?
<dz0ny_> ok men se mesa
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/url.coffee#L3
<Pepelka> ircbot/scripts/url.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny_> se ti da to stestirat
<dz0ny_> men za najdi.si pravi da je url
<dz0ny_> za http://najdi.si pa ne
<Pepelka> Najdi.si - osrednji slovenski spletni iskalnik
<Pepelka> »Spletni iskalnik, imenik in portal Najdi.si. Najdi.si je iskalnik po slovenskem delu svetovnega spleta, ki ga dnevno obišče več kot 200.000 različnih spletnih obikovalcev. Iskalnik temelji na najsodobnejši iskalni tehnologiji, ki je v celoti plod lastnega znanja podjetja Interseek d.o.o.«
<zdobersek> jezesnadi
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ni supporta za poddomene
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: / kot prvi znak poti je obvezen
<zdobersek> (pa bi ne rabil bit)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYueIdI_2L0 ... fyi
<Pepelka> World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor Announcement Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Across Draenor's savage jungles and battle-scarred plains, Azeroth's heroes will engage in a mythic conflict involving mystical draenei champions and mighty ...«
<lynxlynxlynx> po moji interpretaciji bi moral bit rezultat lih obraten :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ob predpostavki da je sam test spodaj ok
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: ja test je fake
<dz0ny_> glih kontra je
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: testiras z ./node_modules/.bin/mocha -R spec --compilers coffee:coffee-script test/url.coffee
<dz0ny_> ce se bos kej igral
<zdobersek> ooh, a guinea pig
<dz0ny_> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/substitutions.png
<idioterna> mhm, is awesome
<sasa84_> miške, šibam pančat :)
<sasa84_> nočkulaaa :)
<zdobersek> takisto
<zdobersek> ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2017-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2017-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2024-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2024-1/
<dz0ny_> a se kej rabmo za imdb razen tega:
<dz0ny_> ◦ test .imdb: American Pie
<dz0ny_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0163651/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1
<dz0ny_> '6.9/10,239,512'
<Pepelka> American Pie (1999) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Paul Weitz, Chris Weitz. With Jason Biggs, Chris Klein, Thomas Ian Nicholas, Alyson Hannigan. Four teenage boys enter a pact to lose their virginity by prom night.«
<dz0ny_> '58/100'
<dz0ny_> 'Four teenage boys enter a pact to lose their virginity by prom night.'
<dz0ny_> .imdb 47 Ronin
<jabuk> 47 Ronin (2013)
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> A band of samurai set out to avenge the death and dishonor of their master at the hands of a ruthless shogun.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1339271193/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13.1°C @09.11.2013 0:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% Veter: severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<jabuk> Ljubljana: 12.82°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:53:24, Sončni zahod: 16:38:02
<upd> kje pa piše da dežuje :P
<dz0ny_> its dripin
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-09
<skyx_> lp
<krt57> jo jo...
<krt57> https://www.dropbox.com/s/977ckwdfe2o3nqz/WINE.png
<Pepelka> Dropbox - WINE.png
<krt57> Te kozarce vina bi rad odstranil, to sem namestil pred leti sedaj mi gre pa na jetra , nekaj še deluje, večino te navlake pa ne deluje, rabil bi pomoč kako to odstraniti.
<sasa84> juhuu
<dz0ny_> krt unistall app za wine
<sasa84> o dz0ny_
<sasa84> dz0ny_snack
<idioterna> 11:05< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      380.000 USD (+3.900 USD)
<sasa84> idioterna, sam biznis te je :)
<zdobersek> idioterna: bos profitiru?
<dz0ny_> sasa je bil irl
<sasa84> achso dz0ny_ :D
<johnnyyy> sam BTC pa samo raste
<johnnyyy> že skor eksponentno
<CrazyLemon> sell it..sell it now!
<zdobersek> to me!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: pa pravis da nsii bogat
<zdobersek> ... under price, so I can profit.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: si pogledal tist regexp?
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek v naročje "moj moj zdobbie!"
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: nicht jetzt
<dz0ny_> .apt npm
<jabuk> npm, node-npmlog
<dz0ny_> .apt nodejs
<jabuk> nodejs, nodejs-dbg, nodejs-dev, nodejs-legacy
<dz0ny_> for some reason there is no npm with default nodejs install
<dz0ny_> od ne vem kdaj
<zdobersek> sej mas ppa
<dz0ny_> ja sam ni npm popakiran
<dz0ny_> vcasih je bil skupaj z nodejs
<zdobersek> extra npm pkg?
<dz0ny_> pa pol en cajt spet ne
<dz0ny_> ne ni v svojem paketu
<johnnyyy> CrazyLemon: prodam lahk svoje gate, BTCje sem že lep čas nazaj, trenutno pa nimam jajc da bi kupu :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/Dockerfile
<Pepelka> ircbot/Dockerfile at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dz0ny_>  nodejs : Conflicts: npm
<dz0ny_> dam brez npm
<dz0ny_> npm ne obstaja :>
<zdobersek> a zdj bom rabu bota v dockerju laufat?
<dz0ny_> ne to je sam za produkcijo
<yang> Zabavna znanost http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX7z19r4QyQ
<Pepelka> NASA Johnson Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »NASA Johnson Style (Gangnam Style Parody) PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일) NASA Johnson Style is a volunteer outreach video project created by the students of NAS...«
<dz0ny_> zdej mas mock bota, pa ga prek testol laufaš
<dz0ny_> testov
<dz0ny_> če hočeš kaj na novo delat
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy ne potrebuješ jajc..sam money money money :>
<dz0ny_> zdej imdb dela tako kot mora
<dz0ny_> včeri ste že spal k sm neki pisaru :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt wolverine trailer
<jabuk> The Wolverine Trailer Exclusive (2013)(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th1NTVIhUQU ♥12,211 ▶4,483,860
<dz0ny_> .imdb The Wolverine
<jabuk> The Wolverine (2013) 126 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (97,666 glasov) MT: 60/100
<jabuk> When Wolverine is summoned to Japan by an old acquaintance, he is embroiled in a conflict that forces him to confront his own demons.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2302846489/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<johnnyyy> CrazyLemon: bom raje počaku da se zlomi, v nedogled ne more eksponentno naraščat :)
<dz0ny_> help dejete svoje user-agnete tle prlimat http://sharejs.org/pad/pad.html#1u234t6
<Pepelka> Pad
<dz0ny_> browser user-agnet
<dz0ny_> mah
<dz0ny_> coffee
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<sasa84> aja dz0ny_ ...še zmer čakam an najino kofe a veš :P
<zdobersek> IT'S A TRAP
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: :)
<dz0ny_> sej lahko ie poženeš pa tistega daš no :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, sej zate se tud kofe kuha... dount wori
<dz0ny_> sasa84: bova sla :)
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro "yes!"
<sasa84> :>
<msev> botsnack
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M1ShuAEIfGw
<Pepelka> Making of "Swarm" - Quadrotors are "Amazing in Motion" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Direct link to main film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0v1BgzUdc For more content see: amazinginmotion.com In "Swarm," the second project in Lexus' "Ama...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: 12.04 - Crash  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40899/#p40899
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40900/#p40900
<CrazyLemon> a se da kje pri nas kupit tiste velcro trakce?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ježke? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja :)
<sasa84> poglej v kšni trgovini, kjer majo za šivat ipd....take tekstilen zadeve ala fršlus ipd :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 takih trgovin ni več :D
<sasa84> so so :)
<dz0ny_> 'Oral sex' definition prompts dictionary ban in US schools http://www.theguardian.com/books/2010/jan/25/oral-sex-dictionary-ban-us-schools
<Pepelka> 'Oral sex' definition prompts dictionary ban in US schools | Books | theguardian.com
<Pepelka> »A parent's complaint over a 'sexually graphic' definition has seen dictionaries removed from southern Californian schools«
<yang> kdor se ni videl (hehe) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut The Balls) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klemen Slakonja impersonating Slavoj Žižek. A tribute to Žižek, Inspired by his lectures (Je bella cesta, 17.10.2013, Pop tv) https://www.facebook.com/klemen...«
<dz0ny_> yang: na privat mas tvoj prognozo pa napoved
<yang> aha ok
<idioterna> yang: dost zalostn je da je zizek bolj zabaven od parodije
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Hladna fronta se pomika proti našim krajem. Pred njo z jugozahodnim vetrom priteka k nam topel in vlažen zrak.
<yang> .obeti
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk> Popoldne bo oblačno, padavine bodo zajele vso državo. Vmes bodo tudi posamezne nevihte. Ob morju bo pihal jugo, v notranjosti Slovenije sprva jugozahodnik. Na vzhodu bo popoldne zapihal severovzhodni veter. Dnevne temperature bodo 11 do 18, ob morju in na jugovzhodu do 20 stopinj C. Zvečer se bo hladilo, meja sneženja se bo v severni Sloveniji spustila do nadmorske višine okoli 1000 m.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno oblačno, občasno bo še rahlo deževalo. Popoldne se bodo padavine na jugozahodu začele krepiti in bodo v noči na ponedeljek spet zajele večino države. Jutranje temperature bodo od 2 do 8, na Primorskem do 13, najvišje dnevne od 5 do 12, ob morju do 16 stopinj C.
<jabuk> V noči na ponedeljek bo zapihal severni veter, na Primorskem močna burja. Snežna meja se bo proti jutru spustila do okoli 700 m nad morjem.
<yang> hvala dz0ny_ , da si implementiral
<yang> je bolj enostavno kar tule preveriti kot surfati na spletno stran
<idioterna> yang: kasn browser pa mas to
<idioterna> yang: ce js napisem "nap" v url bar
<idioterna> mi takoj ponudi taprav url od arsota
<yang> hmh
<yang> ja sam vcas sem prek telefona
<yang> pa je bolj enostavno
<idioterna> tam pa verjetno res
<idioterna> evo, ful lepe fotke
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/a/ySDMi
<Pepelka> Climbing Nudes - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<yang> kul
<yang> art
<yang> heh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt2xtsRy9Qs
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja alias Shakira - Jodl Jodl (This time for Slovenija) (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Shakira - Jodl Jodl (This time for Slovenia) Don't have to be a soldier to join the battle, pick yourself up and dust yourself off, you will get a medal. If ...«
<yang> tale slakonja ma zgleda kr ideje
<yang> ceprav od komediantov je bil zrnec najbolj men, skoda k se ga je zapil
<idioterna> od komedijantov je najbols louie
<idioterna> louis CK
<yang> tega pa ne poznam, a je nas
<idioterna> nas je
<idioterna> homo s.
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kaj pa bio vreme? :P
<yang> sasa84: a si vremensko obcutljiva,  hehe
<sasa84> haha :>
<dz0ny_> oslini prts pa ga dvign v zrak
<dz0ny_> ce te zebe je neprimerno
<dz0ny_> drugace je kul
<sasa84> dz0ny_, moker je!
<yang> ja bio vreme bi blo tut kul :)
<dz0ny_> kej pa to dobim
<sasa84> pr tanji cegnar :>
<yang> a ves tist vic k kamen napoveduje vreme...
<dz0ny_> to je nek pseudoscience zihr
<yang> http://www.fybertech.com/4get/13234167331228.jpg
<idioterna> yang: ta je precej slab k
<idioterna> zlo tezko locis med niggers pa foggy ko ne vids kamna.
<yang> hehe
<dz0ny_> it's a thought problem
<dz0ny_> ce ga ne vids so zmeri niggrs krivi
<dz0ny_> tud ce mas slab vid
<idioterna> yang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcidfin40a8
<Pepelka> Louis CK on Conan - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> yang če že slike deliš pol vsaj dej slovensko! http://static-1.mojvideo.com/foto2072-83-5994/kamen-za-napovedovanje-vremena.jpg
<CrazyLemon> in louis ck je kr kul ja :)
<CrazyLemon> .yt louis ck oh god
<jabuk> Louis CK Oh My God(ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TWZI66KRl4 ♥261 ▶22,256
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kej piha pr vas? :)
<Grega> veter.
<Grega> :P
<Grega> sasa84: kako vi klicete cebele pri vas?
<sasa84> čebele?
<Grega> ja
<sasa84> čebele... oz. čeb'jle
<Grega> mi pa jih ne klicemo, ko pridejo same
<sasa84> mi jih pa kličemo
<sasa84> razn kragulja ne kličemo ;)
<Grega> :P
<idioterna> a grejs kj u bzulak sasa84 ?
<sasa84> nč idioterna
<idioterna> ka pa saj do bejgn
<idioterna> al cis nc u hribe
<idioterna> du podskrajnka pa zihr
<idioterna> sej tu mas cist bliz
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkjmzEEQUlE
<Pepelka> Louis CK: Of Course But Maybe - Oh My God (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »One of my favorite bits from one of my favorite comedians newest specials. This footage is from the HBO Oh My God Comedy Special by Louis CK I did not create...«
<sasa84> idioterna, do martinjaka max :)
<sasa84> to je od cerknice naprej
<idioterna> ja sej vem kje
<idioterna> ce prides cez bloke gres mim
<sasa84> strici tam živijo
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> o lej sploh nism prej opazu da majo filipini cesko zastavo
<yang> grrr, zakaj niso vsi video transcodani v webM na youtube
<yang> eni delajo, drugi ne
<idioterna> http://jezus.si:81/render?target=bitcoin.*.transactions&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-1years
<yang> idioterna: btw. ni mi vsec ameriski stil humorja
<idioterna> nima nicesar z ameriko to
<yang> no ampak ameriski stand up mi ni ne vem bogve kaj
<idioterna> slakonja je ameriski stil humorja.
<idioterna> plehka situacijska komika, norcevanje iz neobicajnih lastnosti
<idioterna> taksne rec
<idioterna> reci
<yang> od ameriskega humorja so mi vsec recimo the simpsons
<yang> ampak zato ker se norcujejo iz amerikanccev samih
<yang> in njihovih bedastih navad
<yang> uf tale conan bo pa penzijo docalkal na talk  showu
<yang> se ga spomnim ze 20 let nazaj je imel oddajo
<idioterna> http://pixelbark.com/94/louis-ck-on-conan-everythings-amazing-and-nobodys-happy
<Pepelka> Louis C.K. on Conan: Everything's amazing and nobody's happy
<idioterna> tole poglej
<idioterna> aja to ti ni vsec k se iz tebe norca dela :)
<yang> mah govori o obicajnih zadevah in zdaj ko smo tako tehnolosko napredni se pa kot da lazje zivi
<yang> bullshit
<idioterna> a si pogledu cel vid?
<yang> ne
<idioterna> no poglej ga pa mal premisl kaj razlaga
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40901/#p40901
<yang> ja seveda tehnologija poneumlja ljudi, ko se ni bilo mobilnih telefonov, sem vedel 50  cifer iz glave, danes pa mas tm "matjaz sluzba, matjaz doma, ancka, mojca..." sploh ne ves vec za stevilke
<yang> isto GPs, ljudje ne najdejo vec do cilja, ce se jim telefon izprazni
<yang> vcasih smo brez GPSov gllih tko do cilja prisli
<yang> mene je GPS ze 2x v vodo zapeljal skor
<yang> na racun GPSov oz slabih map se dogaja veliko nesrec
<yang> ker ljudje na pamet vozijo
<yang> ne gledajo vec signalizacije
<yang> tko da ljudje vedno manj mislijo, saj tehnologija misli namesto njih
<yang> po drugi strani pa je tehnologija ze tako zapletena, da je za starejse ljudi ze totalno neuporabna, recimo vsi mobini telefoni so z nekimi meniji, ki jih starejsi niti pod razno ne morejo osvojiti
<yang> v bistvu se niti z avtobusom ne mores vec peljati, ce ne znas urbano napolniti, se mi jezgodilo, da sem jo ze parkrat filal upokojencem
<yang> dobro nafilajo ti jo tudi v trgovini ker vejo da je za nekatere tist terminal prevec kompliciran
<yang> ampak vseeno je idiotsk, da ne mors placat vozovnice za avtobus pri soferju
<yang> sploh zelo nerodno za turiste
<yang> moral bi met oboje
<yang> s tem, da se tocno ve, kje in kdaj se vozis
<yang> ker se vse belezi v sistemu
<yang> nc , grem kuhat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40902/#p40902
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40903/#p40903
<zdobersek> jabuk, noo
<dz0ny_>  if(process.getuid && process.getuid()==0) process.setuid(process.env.SUDO_USE
<dz0ny_> 	                                                  ^
<dz0ny_> TypeError: setuid argument must be a number or a string
<dz0ny_> haha z takim se ukvarjam
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bubimir: Re: Ni možna prijava v Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40904/#p40904
<dz0ny_> potem dam pa docker run -e SUDO_USE=0 dz0ny/ircbot
<dz0ny_> still no luck :)
<dz0ny_> iscem tist process manager k ma luna neki v imenu
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> dumbass.. sploh nism pomislu na to da laufa sudo kot guest username in ne sova
<dz0ny_> for building nodejs hiredis you need python
<dz0ny_> hm uno ko zagrmi pol pa vsi neti padejo za par sekund
<dz0ny_> yikes
<CrazyLemon> hm..napovedali so ful hud dež.. pa zaenkrat še nič
<idioterna> 15:43< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      393.000 USD (+0.130 USD)
<idioterna> a bo sterstotka!
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo 500ka!
<dz0ny_> jezesna
<CrazyLemon> in pol crash na $20
<idioterna> a da bos kupu :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> in čakal na naslednji bubble :)
<idioterna> ja jsm ze selloutnu
<CrazyLemon> a vse?
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> ahh
<dz0ny_> :)
<johnnyyy> lahko bi pobirali stave, pri kateri vrednosti bo zlom :)
<idioterna> lahko bi, ampak v cem je point?
<johnnyyy> kdo bo bliži :)
<johnnyyy> jst ap bi kot organizator pobral provizijo :D
<yang> dz0ny_: mece ven internet, ko grmi pri vas ?
<idioterna> johnnyyy: aha ti bi bil organizator
<idioterna> johnnyyy: bitbet.us
<johnnyyy> idioterna: en mi je idejo ukradu :)
<idioterna> ja, jaz.
<idioterna> ampak jaz nikoli ne stavim :)
<idioterna> no, razn na neumnost ljudi
<dz0ny_> yang: pa pr sasi tud :)
<johnnyyy> idioterna: :)
<idioterna> 17:56< coinmaster> [MtGox] BTC      395.000 USD (+1.005 USD)
<idioterna> http://bornagainpagan.com/cartoons/057-door-to-door.html
<Pepelka> Door-to-Door Prosletyzing - Born Again Pagan Cartoons
<Pepelka> »door to door prosletyzing«
<zdobersek> GO GO 400$
<zdobersek> idioterna: si ze prodal?
<idioterna> 30 dollars ago
<sasa84> jouhou miške
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
<sasa84> moja s&m miši
<sasa84> men pa ff kr freezne na fbju :\
<sasa84> it's a sign!
<yang> solary: 42 U rack and only 3 U used ?
<yang> oops
<idioterna> sasa84: s&m pomen kaj tocno?
<sasa84> idioterna, seksi mala miši :P
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> suni sicer ne morm tko rect k ni mejhna
<sasa84> ja ja...ti ji kr predlagej s&m :D
<sasa84> pa ne vem kdo bo s in kdo m :D
<sasa84> s&m=sado-mazo :)
<yang> ena firma racunalniska obstaja S&T
<sasa84> sado&transsexual?
<yang> ne vem kaksna kratica je
<yang> verjetno
<sasa84> perv :o
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je sam sad&transsexual
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti se greš rad kšen igrce al si bl za klasiko? :)
<sasa84> slovenijakp, a si iz Å¡marij? :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš kako je z moškimi v kuhinji? niso ravno za klasiko :)
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za ostala področja :)
<sasa84> v kuhni mate pa ja radi klasiko! mehlspeisen, 12 jajc, svinsk meso ipd :)
<slovenijakp> ne, iz lj
<sasa84> a, sorči... veš slovenijakp, iščemo še enga iz kp, da bi potrdil realno-časovno prezenco CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti dam kontakte mojih dam s simbioze? da ti one potrdijo :p
<sasa84> s&m al prezenco?
<CrazyLemon> pusti se presenetit :>
<sasa84> huh! CrazyLemon, GrannyLemon!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gilf!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> ampak morš priznat, da v večini milfice skot bolš zgledajo kt teens :P
<sasa84> za gilfice pa ne vem... :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je!
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ker se bl potrudijo za postavo & stuff :)
<sasa84> pa mogoče bl zarad tega, ker so zrele in delujejo zlo ženstveno, ne punčkasto
<CrazyLemon> no.. o katerih 'teensih' zdaj ti govoriš da ti delujejo punčkasto? kok opažam so trenutno (legalne) najstnice kr khm...ženstvene
<CrazyLemon> veliko bolj kot so bile v mojih časih :D
<idioterna> sasa84: ah midva sva ze oba bla oboje
<idioterna> sasa84: sicer nisva nc pretiravala ampak je tut kr nice
<idioterna> hm teens
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, une pr 14tih delujejo kt 25, une pr 30tih pa kt 15 :P
<idioterna> men so tut teens kr nice
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni_pozira_bw.jpg je teen
<idioterna> ampak glih za glih se
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol.. tko nekak ja :D
<sasa84> se zastopva pol CrazyLemon :)
<slovenijakp> predvčerajšnim sem si naložil i3 WM, in se mi zdi odličen :)
<yang> http://cvetlicarna.info/si/440/450/DISCO_FEVER_NIGHT_REUNION.aspx
<Pepelka> Cvetličarna - Zgodilo se bo
<Pepelka> »Klub z najboljšo glasbeno izkušnjo v mestu. Skozi različne programske segmente ( Cvetličarna live2, Cvetličarna Clubbing , The secret show...) zadovoljimo tudi najbolj zahtevna glasbena ušesa. Klub s kapaciteto 650 stojišč, vip ložo in najbolj trikotnim odrom v Ljubljani, nadkrito kadilnico in parkiriščem. Preverite kakšno glasbeno doživetje smo za vas pripravili danes.«
<sasa84> uuuu, disco!!!!
<sasa84> v cvetličarni so mel najbolš oldies goldies
<yang> ja
<yang> drzi
<yang> zdej je prenovljeno od lani
<yang> vecjo kapaciteto sprejmejpo
<yang> pa se pes grem lahk do tja
<yang> danes verjetno ne, ker je napovedan sodni dan
<Sky[x]> evo jst pa ravno iz city parka
<Sky[x]> razmal razocaran and ponudbo cevlov :(
<idioterna> cevlov?
<idioterna> sej mas na internetu.
<yang> Sky[x]: cevlji so dobri kje v italiji
<yang> Sky[x]: skoda nisi sel v emporium, tam je par dobrih stacun s cevlji
<Sky[x]> aja in kako nej en student pride v italy :)
<yang> Sky[x]: jst sem nazadnje ene dobil znizane v massimo dutti
<yang> mislim nazadnje, enkrat spomladi je blo
<yang> oz na unih znizanjih posezonskih
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> pol pa ledraste rokavice gledas brez da bi ble podlozene kej 60eur :>
<yang> drgac pa, ce se zmenis s kom (prijatelji, sorodniki) greste do Palmanove, tm je celo mesto za obleke in obutev
<yang> po eno majcko it se verjetno ne spalca
<yang> sicer ni poceni, ampak je pa vec izbire
<idioterna> Sky[x]: dobre cevle se kup u igluju al pa pohodniku
<idioterna> vse ostalo so neke sminkerske traparije.
<Sky[x]> idioterna, verjamem ja :)
<yang> idioterna: a s takimi gres ti v opero
<idioterna> ja, grem,
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> in nihce mi ne rece da je karkoli narobe.
<idioterna> grem tut v softshell hlacah pa merino hoodieju
<idioterna> in mi dol visi ce razni jankovici grejo u kravatah pa oblekcah za stomiljonov
<yang> dobro, no po bontonu je predpisana toaleta
<idioterna> js se ne pridem kazat ke ampak poslusat muziko.
<idioterna> po kaksnem bontonu?
<idioterna> igralniskem, ja.
<yang> ne mors ravno v trenerki v opero, mislim lahk gres no ampak....
<idioterna> sej opere ne maram
<idioterna> balet grem pa tut v trenirki gledat
<yang> hehe, posebnez
<idioterna> flis pa adidas trenirka
<idioterna> ce se komu zdi da je s tem karkoli narobe, je slabo premislil.
<idioterna> uniforme niso za civiliste.
<yang> si kot rusi
<yang> poln dnarja, pa v trenerki naokoli
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> exactly
<idioterna> zakaj bi moral pokazat da mam velik dnarja z obleko, k ni niti udobna, niti elegantna?
<idioterna> http://devnull-as-a-service.com/home/
<Pepelka> Home
<Pepelka> »In modern days everything is a service. You create...«
<yang> zadnjic mi je rekla soseda, da ji je vsec metelkova zaraqd ene stvri
<yang> k lahko pride v trenerki tja, pa jo noben postran ne gleda hehe
<idioterna> ja, zakaj bi pa jo?
<idioterna> jaz sem bil v danskem kraljevem gledaliscu v trenirki
<idioterna> pa ni nihce niti trznil
<idioterna> not je opera pa balet pa gledalisce pa koncertni oder
<idioterna> je blo kr nice
<idioterna> pa niti ni blo kej dost ljudi v oblekah
<idioterna> mogoce ene 30%
<yang> noja
<yang> so placi kjer je dress code obvezen
<yang> recimo casino v monaku
<sasa84> Sky[x], a si Å¡el do geoxa kej?
<yang> en primer
<yang> slab primer mogoce, ampak vseeno
<idioterna> yang: sej sm ti reku da je to igralniski bonton
<idioterna> ampak ker jaz ne gamblam mi je vseeno
<idioterna> bi moral bit kar ornk neumn da bi to pocel
<yang> uf ja, to so kar tezke zgodbe
<idioterna> ja mislm js vidim samo matematicno zgodbo
<yang> poznam enga
<yang> k je zasvojen s tem
<idioterna> pa mi je takoj popolnoma jasno zakaj so igralnice tako bogate
<yang> ampak da ne pogruntajo da je vse nastiman je pa hecno
<idioterna> nc ni nastiman
<idioterna> zakaj bi blo kej nastiman
<yang> mislim igralnica je vedno v plusu
<idioterna> sam zracunas verjetnost pa vidis da si vedno jebena stranka
<idioterna> mislm ni nemogoce da zmagas
<idioterna> pa velik priigras pa tko naprej
<idioterna> ampak je zelo malo verjetno
<yang> so pa baje tipi, k so nastudiral sistem in tut dobivajo, samo jih benajo iz igralnic
<idioterna> eh, to je nonsense
<idioterna> no ja
<yang> ja tm po vegasu ne smejo igrat
<idioterna> mogoce majo igralnce tut ksno igro kjer dejansko nimajo upper hand
<idioterna> ne vem
<yang> na koncu vedno zgubis, ker pozenes se tisto kar si zadel
<idioterna> ampak vse rulete in karte in ta stuff ma ze po defaultu verjetnosti vedno nastimane tko
<idioterna> da zmaga igralnica na dolgi rok
<idioterna> tut ce sam za par procentov
<yang> jst igram samo loto obcasno
<Sky[x]> ej ledraste rokavice a to je kej toplo al je sam fancy ?
<yang> sem nekje na nuli, sej sem ze razlagal
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> js pa ne :)
<Sky[x]> al mor bit podlozen
<yang> Sky[x]: so tople
<idioterna> Sky[x]: odvisn kasn leder je pa kok debel
<yang> Sky[x]: sam je fino da majo mal podlozen noter
<idioterna> Sky[x]: komot so zlo tople
<idioterna> al pa mrzle
<Sky[x]> k 60-70eur dat za en ledr k ni podlozen je jeba
<idioterna> Sky[x]: za kaj pa to rabs?>
<Sky[x]> je pa fajn k leder je oprijet in se da normalno vse delat
<yang> Sky[x]: pejt pogledat v ZARO, tm so lepe in poceni
<idioterna> a za sprehajat se pozim?
<idioterna> al za motor al za smucat al kaj
<yang> Sky[x]: lan sem jih kupil za enih 20 eur
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ma ful problemov mam z kozo na rokah ful obcutliva in je fajn dacim vec nosim
<Sky[x]> yang, tnx bom sel pogldat :)
<idioterna> Sky[x]: hm hja to bo pa verjetn najbols da gres u lekarno po bombazne pa jih mas spodi
<idioterna> pod debelejsimi za mraz
<yang> Sky[x]: (sej verjetn ves) zaro mas nasproti emporiuma al pa pr nami
<Sky[x]> zara je v centru :D
<Sky[x]> bom su tja pogledat hehe
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> palacinke
<yang> dober tek
<idioterna> done
<anny> čer
<yang> pozdravljena
<yang> .napoved
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> spet ne deluje
<anny> yang, živ!
<anny> bot Å¡trajka*
<yang> ja, zgleda da spet grmi na notranjskem
<yang> in kaj se dela anny ?
<anny> postrigla sem 6 ljudi
<anny> no, sfrizirala
<yang> aja ?
<yang> ti si zenska mnogih talentov
<anny> hvala :)
<anny> linux ni med njimi
<yang> si pa na dobri poti
 * yang bi se tudi moral malo postrici
<anny> prideš okol?
<yang> a mas salon  al doma strizes ?
<anny> nisem frizerka ampak samouk
<yang> aha
<yang> ja morda pa res, kaj pa vem
<yang> jst hodim k isti frizerki ze 20 let
<anny> lepo
<yang> ja, vcas ko nje ni me tut kaksna druga postrize, ampak najbolj pa si ona vzame cas
<anny> potem si zahtevna stranka?
<yang> ne
<yang> kaksno frizuro pa "sam na kratko me dajte" pa sva zmenena
<anny> vedno enako ali vsake 4 mesece emo :)
<yang> ja ko zraste :)
<anny> saj jaz tudi strižem na klasiko
<anny> kdor hoče kaj posebnega, naj gre kar k frizerju frizerju
<yang> jst sem se v mladih letih kdaj pofarbal in to
<anny> mhm
<yang> pol pa me je minilo hehe
<anny> z modro ali rumeno?
<yang> oboje
<yang> pol pol tut
<anny> hahaha !
<anny> super
<yang> ja ampak je delovalo, sem bil eni takoj vsec
<anny> no viš!
<yang> ha-ha
<anny> ženske padajo na odbito
<yang> na odbite tipe :)
<anny> to pa sploh!
<yang> haha
<anny> en frend mi je pripovedoval, kako se je moral skrivati zaradi - po njegovem mnenju - politično nevarnega članka
<idioterna> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=7829559&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net -
<idioterna> dobr oglas.
<Pepelka> »Najve�ja ponudba osebnih in dostavnih vozil, tovornih vozil, po�itni�kih vozil in prikolic ter avtomobilske ter motoristi�ne opreme v Sloveniji«
<anny> vseee pupe so se zalimale nanj!
<yang> idioterna: hahaha
<yang> mrtvaski voz
<anny> idioterna, boš kupu volvota?
<idioterna> ne, bi pa poklicu pa vprasal po kok da drago.
<anny> ?
<yang> idioterna: v bistvu dost kul cena, volvoti so dobri
<idioterna> ja sugeriral bi da se mu morda bolj splaca zamenjat drago.
<idioterna> anny: a si vidla kaj spodi pise
 * anny kima
<idioterna> anny: v opisu cist na dnu?
<anny> aha
<anny> prej nisem opazila
<anny> zgrešena naložba, kaj češ
<anny> cena je za tako garo bistveno previsoka
<idioterna> ne vem, ne spoznam se na avtomobile
<anny> jaz tudi ne
<anny> malo občutka sem dobila pri rabljenih pri avtotehni
<anny> ker grem vsak dan mimo
<idioterna> aha
<yang> 3200 ni velik za volvota, ni pa glih najbolj nov
<yang> aja
<anny> no, malo bi Å¡e zglihal
<dz0ny_> .napoved
<jabuk> V ponedeljek dopoldne bodo padavine povsod ponehale. V zahodni Sloveniji se bo zjasnilo, drugod bo še večinoma oblačno. Pihal bo okrepljen severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem močna burja.V torek bo na Primorskem jasno, še bo pihala burja. V notranjosti Slovenije bo pretežno oblačno.V sredo bo večinoma oblačno, prehodno bo ponekod rahlo deževalo.
<yang> aja avtotehna, jst sem pa pr avtocomercu
<anny> dela
<dz0ny_> much faster
<anny> dz0ny_ bo sneg?
<idioterna> ne do nizin
<idioterna> itak je zdele 15 stopinj zuni
<idioterna> sam mocn vetr piha
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ne ni vec :)
<idioterna> ene 4 ure nazaj je blo
<anny> mislim, da se bo ohladilo
<yang> ja sodni dan je napovedan
 * anny se gre skrit
<idioterna> suni je sla na debnga z biciklom
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/debni_1.jpg
<idioterna> jsm pa pazu na mularijo
<anny> lep kuža
<anny> je vaš?
<yang> pes uziva najbolj
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> čaro.
<idioterna> ma star je ze
<idioterna> sta sla ne vem kok
<idioterna> mislm da povprecje ma 7km/h
<yang> a je crknen ko pride iz fure
<anny> če je star je to kar dovolj
<yang> da mir
<anny> stari psi dajo mir!
<yang> ja to itak
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/94054627
 * yang pogresa svojo
<idioterna> tkole je sla
<Pepelka> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Debni vrh with Charo near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<anny> fajn
<anny> če ima kdo kakšno idejo - pdf-je mi škatla tiska z robom iz sivih kock ob levi
<anny> vem, da je nekaj narobe nastavljeno, a ne morem ugotoviti kaj
<yang> anny: probaj z drugim programom xpdf, evince
<anny> evince?
<yang> ja
<yang> pa tudi browser ti jih odpira
<yang> pdfje
<anny> poskusila sem s browserjem pa je Å¡e vedno isto
<yang> hmh
<yang> kako pa printas
<yang> preko cupsa ?
<yang> probaj uporabit cups
<anny> zadnjič sem nekaj obkljukala, odkljukala in je bilo ok
<anny> nimam instaliranega cupsa
<yang> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cups.html
<Pepelka> CUPS - Print Server
<yang> lahko vrzem uc, po koncani priceski
<anny> haha!
<idioterna> u stacuno morm
<yang> idov tem nalivu ?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> obuj skornje za na bicikl
<yang> srecno
<idioterna> idealno je zdele
<CrazyLemon> zihr je nutelle zmanjkal :)
<idioterna> skor nikjer nobenga
<yang> ATI NUTELOO BI
<idioterna> ubistvu je bl prov
<idioterna> ATI BI NUTELOOO
<yang> anny: ja ti probaj s cupsom vseeno, lahko da v tisti prejsnji opciji nisi izbrala pravi tip prinetrja
<anny> atiju padu cukr!
<idioterna> ma ubistvu grem po mleto govedino k bojo jutr neke polpete delal
<idioterna> srecno
 * yang studira kje je odprta trgovina v lj ob sobotah po 20h
<yang> na bavarcu edin
<anny> bavarc, šiška, vič
<yang> mercator
<idioterna> u supernovo grem zdele
<idioterna> k je sam cez hrib
<idioterna> okol 20 minut rabm do tja
<anny> leclerc je tudi odprt
<idioterna> sm se lih obleku
<idioterna> cau
<anny> pohiti
<yang> daj v peto , gas !
<anny> jaz tudi imam Å¡e delo
<anny> yang, hvala za cups
<anny> lp
<yang> ni problem, ce pa kej ne bo jasno pa vprasaj, lp
<johnnyyy> yang: tle v šiški na križišču šišenske in celovške je mercator odprt petek in svetek 7:00-21:00
<yang> ja za viskega vem
<yang> vcas je bil viski celo nov
<yang> celo noc
<yang> pol do 24, zdaj do 22
<yang> fino je blo ko so ble trgovine 24ur tiste modro rumene
<yang> ne vem zakaj so pol zaprli
<CrazyLemon> misliš na noč in dan? :)
<yang> ja
<johnnyyy> noč in dan zjutri pa zaprto :)
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> noč in dan je bil kul ja..ker so meli dobre burgerje :)
<yang> ja uf, niti ne, ampoak ni bllo drucga za jest kkot tisto hehehe
<yang> pa neke piscance so mel tud
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je bil chicken zakon.. ni ga bilo boljšega
<yang> tukaj na avtobusni so bli bolj zanic
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če imaš kak pir v riti :)
<yang> je pa dostikrat prislo prav po tezki noci, nekaj dat v zelodec
<yang> za burgerje je bla kr vrsta
<yang> hehe
<yang> nisem vedel da so mel po celi sloveniji stacune
<CrazyLemon> so so..v kopru celo 2 :)
<yang> ej koper je ful zrihtan zdej
<yang> zadnic sem bil dol
<yang> sem sel malo cez stari del mesta
<CrazyLemon> stari del mesta je tak kot je bil :D
<yang> ja ok
<yang> ampak tam pred
<yang> k je un 63.3
<yang> pa tam naokoli
<yang> polno trgovin
<yang> na kermu delu ti stanujes
<CrazyLemon> ja..bonifika pa trgovski centri pa tist mal obale
<CrazyLemon> je "zrihtano" :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm ob cesti proti hrvaški
<yang> se pravi proti izoli
<CrazyLemon> ne.. :)
<yang> aja pol pa nevem
<yang> nis na hribu gor
<yang> markovec
<CrazyLemon> sem ja..sam ne tem :)
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> mimo izole v hrvaško gredo tisti sam ki vedo da je tam manj gužve
<CrazyLemon> mimo mene pa grejo vsi ker kažejo vsi znaki v to smer :)
<yang> pol mas kaksnih 15 min. do kopra
<CrazyLemon> do znaka koper 3min :)
<CrazyLemon> do bonifike pa recimo +2
<yang> a je kaksna menza tm
<yang> v kopru
<CrazyLemon> menza?
<yang> ja tko kt v LJ interspar menza
<CrazyLemon> ja..to imaš v intersparju :)
<yang> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> pa v tušu je tudi
<yang> tok da vem kje naslednjic kej pojest na hitro
<CrazyLemon> drugač imaš na tržnici neki picerij
<Sky[x]> yang, a ti si v lj ?
<yang> ja Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> ker del ?
<yang> bezigrad
<Sky[x]> yang, a se kam gre danes ? :)
<yang> jah mas tole - http://cvetlicarna.info/si/440/450/DISCO_FEVER_NIGHT_REUNION.aspx
<Pepelka> Cvetličarna - Zgodilo se bo
<Pepelka> »Klub z najboljšo glasbeno izkušnjo v mestu. Skozi različne programske segmente ( Cvetličarna live2, Cvetličarna Clubbing , The secret show...) zadovoljimo tudi najbolj zahtevna glasbena ušesa. Klub s kapaciteto 650 stojišč, vip ložo in najbolj trikotnim odrom v Ljubljani, nadkrito kadilnico in parkiriščem. Preverite kakšno glasbeno doživetje smo za vas pripravili danes.«
<yang> bo pomoje kr v redu
<Sky[x]> hehe jst sem bolj za ksno pjaco dons :)
<yang> ja sej tam lahko pijes kukr ti pase
<johnnyyy> kak pir, dva, Å¡est... :)
<Sky[x]> ma mal mi gre na zivce k se tezko pogovarjas tam :D
<yang> ja to pa
<Sky[x]> pa se vstopnina je verjetn
<yang> k je tok naglas vse
<yang> 10 eur
<Sky[x]> no vids
<Sky[x]> pa se obrit bi se mogu :(
<yang> pa se v skornjih bi moral pridt, k je sodni dan
<johnnyyy> bolš so opanke, voda prej ven steče :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> yang, kasn stil oblacenja pa mas ti kej ? :D
<Sky[x]> k si ravno prej svetoval za zaro :D
<yang> uf, cist odvisno
<yang> nimam necga stila
<Sky[x]> pict da vidmo :D
<yang> najraj sem v trenerki
<yang> M;)
<yang> dobr na balet glih ne grem v trenerki tko kt idioterna
<Sky[x]> ce primerjam sista pa vic se mi vic bolj dopade
<Sky[x]> tale siska je bolj industrijska
<yang> a studiras v lj ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> men je vsec mostec
<yang> kot soseska
<yang> je pa res, da ni nekih trgovin v blizini
<yang> pa cun koseze center
<yang> kje pa ti zivis
<yang> mas pa blizu mostec kjer se lahko rekreiras
<johnnyyy> al pa tam kjer je bajer
<yang> no saj to je tam poleg bajerja
<yang> da bi pa prov kaksna izredno lepa soseska bla v LJ, pa se mi zdi da niti ni
<Sky[x]> roznik je super :)
<Sky[x]> pa pst tam po vicu
<yang> ja
<Sky[x]> pa mostec
<yang> morda tam  pod gradom kjer so bajte da je tut ok lokacija pa kaksna rozna dolina
<johnnyyy> PST je men dobra od kosez do viča
<yang> jst gledam na PST
<yang> z okna
<johnnyyy> aha
<johnnyyy> s katerga konca si?
<yang> sam ni vec isto, odkar so cesto vmes med polji nardil pa stadion
<yang> bezigrad
<johnnyyy> aha jst pa iz šiške
<yang> skoda je k zgleda grdo ker sploh ni zgrajeno (in nikol ne bo)
<yang> dobr pred stationom pa je bla SCT baza, tut ni bil lih nevem kak razgled
<johnnyyy> sam tam po bežigradu je pst po ulici al kako
<yang> so gramoz kopali
<yang> ja po ulci je med bloki
<johnnyyy> ah :S
<yang> iz siske pride mimo litostroja
<johnnyyy> ja to vem
<yang> pol gre pa dalje mimo blokov do zal
<johnnyyy> ta del nism nikol hodu
<yang> ja pol pa mors it ko je pohod ob zici celo pot :)
<johnnyyy> sm mislu it letos sam je biv dež :D
<yang> ;)
<yang> sej
<yang> ponekod se zgubis
<yang> ni povsod oznaceno
<yang> pa cez golovec gre
<johnnyyy> bo treba enkrat cevga prelavfat
<yang> uf
<yang> mors bit ppa kr v kondicij
<johnnyyy> sej kolk pa je 36km
<johnnyyy> neki tazga
<yang> ja
<johnnyyy> ja bolj počasn tempo
<johnnyyy> bi mogu vzet
<yang> ceprav ko je pohod ob zici
<yang> ne bi mogu laufat
<yang> k je ful ljudi
<johnnyyy> pa že tko če je lepo vreme je kdaj kriza
<johnnyyy> tam od koses do rožne se nabijeje folk s cucki pa hodijo kot eni tovornjaki
<johnnyyy> pol pa še zraven kakšni tekači pa kakšen na bajku
<johnnyyy> je kr gužva včasih :)
<idioterna> mi je ratal
<idioterna> nism su s kolesom k mam prazno zadnjo gumo
<idioterna> bom zjutri fliku
<yang> kaj si tekel ?
<idioterna> yang: sosedovga bmwja sm si sposodu
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<idioterna> k je biu od babice avto ze v garazi njegov pa zuni
<Sky[x]> smeh :D
<Sky[x]> a to je konj ? :D
<idioterna> konj?
<idioterna> ne vem en beu x5 je al neki tacga
<idioterna> nc posebnga i guess
<idioterna> mislm vsi keramicarji si to kupjo no
<idioterna> da ne zgledajo revezi
<Sky[x]> svasta :D
<idioterna> mislm on itak ve da ce bi ga razbil mu bi loh novga kupu
<idioterna> prodam 100 bitcoinov pa je :)
<Sky[x]> ce primeras bmw pa kolo
<yang> hehehe
<Sky[x]> itak je kolo boljs :)
<idioterna> ja sam v ta vreme nocm s sveze spucanim colnagotom
<yang> eh ja
<idioterna> usistem je cist usran ampak ma gumo poceno
<idioterna> mtb mam pa razdrt k servisiram za zimo
<idioterna> mogoce bi ga mogu slikat zdej k je tak usran ta
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/die-neue-usistem.jpg
<idioterna> tle je cist :)
<yang> a si novga kupil
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> die neue
<idioterna> 20 let je star
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> nove obroce sm dal gor
<yang> zglda kot nov
<idioterna> k sm stare cist unicu ze
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> men ne zgleda kot nov
<idioterna> jeklen je se
<idioterna> CrMo
<yang> mislim na specialke se ne spznam sam lep zgleda
<idioterna> tezk 10 kil
<idioterna> sam ker sm js 100 niti ni neke hude razlike
<idioterna> pac sodobne specjalke so 6-7 kil ze
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/steel-is-real-city.jpg
<idioterna> to je na jesenicah k sva sla s kolegom
<idioterna> do kranjske
<yang> pa mislim da je cisto vseeno koliko kil ima bicikelj, ker itak ga moras gont ane
<yang> pac mal bolj gonis
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/karavanke.jpg
<yang> morda je fora, ce gres na kronometer, kot tekmovalec, pol je drugacna zgodba
<idioterna> itak
<idioterna> sej zato ne kupm novga karbonca za 3 jurje evrov
<idioterna> ceprov vsi mislnjo da ga mam
<idioterna> k je ta na crn pobarvan videt tak
<yang> en moj kolega je vrgel 4 jurje stran za en MTB, s tem da mene farba da dobiva socialno podporo
<idioterna> k da je neki hud
<idioterna> ja no to je isto k ta sosed k ma bmw zato da se ga vid pred bajto
<yang> sej mogoce jo res dobiva, samo to ni edini vir prezivetja
<idioterna> ja sej ce drogo prodaja tko ne more prjavt davkariji
<idioterna> v tej drzavi je vse narobe.
<yang> ampak ok ce bi ti mel bicikelj za 5 jurjev bi te se razumel, ker si res skoz na biciklu, un pa ce malo dezuje sploh ne gre ven iz stanovanja
<Sky[x]> se tist kar dobimo vracamo nazaj al drzavi al pa EU :D
<yang> ma sranje je , eni res nimajo kaj za v lonec dat
<yang> drugi pa nevejo kam z dnarjem
<yang> tukaj je tko da ce najdes koveck z miljonom si takoj lahko kupis avto in bajto, noben te ne prasa odkod izvor
<yang> ni financne policije kot v drugih evropskih drzavah
<yang> pa dobro, pusstmo to
<Sky[x]> yang, drzava hoce da smo drzavljani med sabo financna policija da posiljamo slikane racune itd … :D
<Sky[x]> nakonc se bomo se skregal :D
<Sky[x]> ne samo sosed-sosed ampak na vseh ravneh :D
<yang> mah o tem lahko razpravljamo 2 dni
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> ena pesem je
<yang> pa jo poslusaj
<Sky[x]> obrnimo svet na bolje :)
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm3A2YxVdpc
<Pepelka> Johnny Guitar Watson - Ain't That A Bitch (Funk 1976) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Funk Johnny Guitar Watson«
<yang> to je ze od nekdaj
<idioterna> yang: mislm razumem da se ti zdi da bi jaz lahko mel drago kolo
<idioterna> ampak v resnici ni nobene omembe vredne razlike med dragimi in poceni bicikli za vsakdanjo rabo
<idioterna> so razlike med dobrimi in slabimi bicikli
<idioterna> in dobri so pogosteje dragi kot slabi
<idioterna> ampak mas tut drage slabe bicikle
<idioterna> in mas tudi zelo poceni in zelo dobre bicikle
<idioterna> praviloma rabljene, jasno
<yang> ja sej, kukr se spoznas ane
<yang> jst sem vesel da sem se svojga resil
<yang> 1 let me nihce ni poklical pol pa pride en hrvat pa ga je kr kupil takoj
<yang> hecno
<yang> mogoce sem mu bil vsec, da sem z njim po hrvasko govoril
<yang> slabo se je dal bremzat z njim, pa nisem imel namena karkoli investirati nanga
<yang> pa preko zime se nikol nisem vozil
<yang> in bi bil samo v napoto
<yang> tej novi bicikli so pa zlo dragi, recimo rang cannondale
<yang> to sploh ni za nas standard
<yang> sem sel gledat 1x tam ko jih prodajajo, ne vem od kje so dali take cene
<yang> un kolega pa lahko men rece da ma bicikelj za 4000 eur, ampak ce je ukraden je dal zanga 200 eur
<Sky[x]> jp
<idioterna> cannondale pa res ni rang no :)
<idioterna> sej mas cheap cannondale tut
<idioterna> jsm pred enim tednom zvedu da mi manjka samo se 60 jurjov do pol miljona in hm
<idioterna> naceloma ce bi bitcoine prodal bi to ze mel
<Sky[x]> bravo :)
<Sky[x]> za kaj pa sparas ce smem vprasat ?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> za nc
<idioterna> mislm po 150k mislm vsakmu pamzu dat za whatever bojo rabl k bojo sli na svoje
<CrazyLemon> http://www2.shrani.si/files/ubuntugu374932.pdf
<idioterna> za flat al pa za firmo zagnat al pa za jit na harvard al pa kar jih bo pac zanimal
<idioterna> loh tut za droge naceloma
<idioterna> ceprov to bi jih verjetno poskusal prepricat da mogoce ni najbl pametna ideja
<idioterna> ostalo pa pac po potrebi
<idioterna> mislm itak mam na zemanti se ene 2 leti dela pr trenutnem planu
<idioterna> ko to zakljucim pa razmisljam da bi se kr upokojil
<idioterna> pa zacel delat na raznih zanimivih projektih
<Sky[x]> hehe nice :)
<idioterna> ksn kickstarter za ksn zares open pa free device
<idioterna> ne te fake k rabs neke closed firmware
<idioterna> za vse zivo da sploh dela
<Sky[x]> res je
<idioterna> pa ce bo zemanta res tok vredna kokr bi loh bla bi mogoce loh clo tovarno tle odpru
<Sky[x]> jst bi ene par jurjov vlozu v ksno firmo ce bi se najdla kej :D
<idioterna> da ne delajo vsega tega sam kitajci
<idioterna> najvecji problem bi itak mel z licencami za tehnoloske postopke
<idioterna> tega kitajci prakticno nimajo
<idioterna> k pr njih patentna zakonodaja v taki obliki k pr nas sploh ne obstaja
<idioterna> no ampak trenutno je tut moznost da gre vse prot hudicu se cist realna
<idioterna> je pa funny k
<idioterna> kljub krizi sm mel na slabih 250k vlozka v 10 letih skor 100% donos
<idioterna> no sm pa dal ene 10 jurjov tut za financno svetovanje i guess
<msevphone> Lepa
<Sky[x]> nice
<msevphone> Zlo lepa ce govoris o evrih :)
<Sky[x]> idioterna, v kaj si pa vlagal in na kaksen nacin ?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: jurja na mesec sm dajal v razlicne sklade
<idioterna> Sky[x]: pa vsakic k sm si s firme dobicek izplacal je slo se ene 10-20k not
<idioterna> v 10 letih okol 220k
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<Sky[x]> sem mislil da si investiral v ksne strtupe :)
<Sky[x]> startupe
<idioterna> ja sej to sem tut, sam to nisem mel dovolj denarja da bi se kje poznalo
<idioterna> pa noben razen zemante ni uspel
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> 99krat ne uspe
<Sky[x]> 100ic uspe :)
<idioterna> ja, trenutno zgleda da bi loh iz zemante kr resn dnar potegnu ce bo slo se par let tko naprej
<idioterna> pa sm investiru trenutno samo cajt, pa oblubu mislm da 12k ojro
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<idioterna> pac k opcije dobis pise kok bos mogu placat za to da dobis delnice
<idioterna> k ne dobis delnic zastonj
<idioterna> opcije se pol praviloma proda kr direkt
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny_> .sc Panama - Destroyer
<jabuk> Panama - Destroyer(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/futureclassic/panama-destroyer-1 ♥2,105 ▶27,048
#ubuntu-si 2013-11-10
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOciwYnz2Rs
<Pepelka> Two moose meets cyclist - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Got this linked to me trough facebook., What a great movie, It happened in Gevingåsen in Norway. I dont know the person who put it on facebook, but I know th...«
<yang> hehe firbcna losa
<yang> zato pa majo tam 60 omejitev  na cestah
<yang> da ne bi se v kakega zaletel
<anny> o
<anny> vsi spiijo
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> The internets went wild, Wired picked a headline accusing Canonical of a campaign to suppress critics, Debian started arguing about whether it should remove all references to the distro-that-shall-not-be-named but then decided to argue about whether it should enforce its own trademarks which lead to an argument about… oh never mind. The point is, people are judging Canonical over this, which is fine and
<dz0ny_> correct in my view, because I am …
<dz0ny_> …judging Canonical over this too.
<dz0ny_> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1299
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Mistakes made and addressed
<yang> anny: ah kje, eni smo ze pridni
<anny> poudarek je na smo
<yang> ;)
<anny> Krejzi Å¡e spi
<zdobersek> Because of [that] ... I will defund Canonical by 50%, effective immediately, and go for a delightful afternoon space walk to invest in some soul-searching, clear my mind, and reset my priorities.
<yang> kaj pise biznismen na blogu grem pogleddat, ce kaj pametnega
<anny> fijuu
<anny> shuttleworth je vstau z levo
<zdobersek> fwiw, jst trollam
<zdobersek> :>
<anny> mhm
<yang> s cim je v tip zasluzil miljone da so ga izstrelili v orbito ?
<yang> a obstaja kaksna placlljiva razliccica ubuntuja ?
<yang> k prej je bil en mal boljsi razvijalec pr debianu samo
<zdobersek> verisign ga je kup
<zdobersek> u
<yang> se prav je canonical od verisigna
<yang> sam neki jim je moral ponudt, da so ga kupil
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thawte
<Pepelka> Thawte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> aja thawte je bil njegov ?
<yang> aha ok
<yang> zdej pa mi je bolj jasno
<yang> se pravi je ubuntu samo "stranski" produkt, k mi ni blo jasn zakaj bi nekdo ubuntu kupil, ce je kot free as a beer distribucija
<zdobersek> njegov pet project
<yang> n 1999 VeriSign acquired Thawte in a stock purchase from Shuttleworth for US$575 million.
<yang> uf
<yang> jst sem bil clo thawte assurer
<yang> dokler niso skenslal WOT
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> zivjo Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> jo
<Sky[x]> kvaj zdj pubeci :)
<Sky[x]> a gre kej dez zunej ?
<Sky[x]> slisat ni ker mam okn odprt :)
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> V torek bo na Primorskem delno jasno, močna burja na Primorskem bo nekoliko oslabela. Drugod po državi bo pretežno oblačno, veter bo že zjutraj oslabel.V sredo bo večinoma oblačno, ponekod bo občasno rahlo deževalo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja.
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk> Danes bo pretežno oblačno. Predvsem v zahodni Hrvaški ter v Karnijskih Alpah bodo občasno padavine, ki se bodo popoldne ob Jadranu krepile in zvečer postopno zajele vse sosednje pokrajine. Do jutri zjutraj bodo od severozahoda že deloma ponehale, čez dan se bodo umikale proti Hrvaški, kjer bo marsikje deževalo še do noči. Snežilo bo pod 1000 m. Pihal bo močan severni in severovzhodni veter, ob Jadranu močna burja.
<dz0ny_> dan sasa84
<dz0ny_> a tud pr vas ze prosjacjo hrvati?
<Sky[x]> what ?
<dz0ny_> mah eni hrvati hodjo po hisah pra prosjo za denar
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<dz0ny_> mm
<dz0ny_> ups bad superblock on /dev/sda2
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> živjo dz0ny_
<sasa84> dz0ny_, k nam je 1x polet ena pršla...prte prodajat
<dz0ny_> jah tle nč ne prodajajo
<dz0ny_> sam denar so hotl
<johnnyyy> dzOny_: in kaj so rekli? Rabimo danar da se odselimo na HR :)
<dz0ny_> ne dejte 2€ pa gremo ven z bajte
<dz0ny_> so bla odprta vrat pa je kr not prsu
<dz0ny_> pol se je mal ustrasu k ga je psica ustavlja
<dz0ny_> sam cist wtf
<dz0ny_> ustavila*
<johnnyyy> wtf, kr v bajto
<Sky[x]> to sej treba skos zaklepat ni vazn al mas psa al ne
<sasa84> v bajto? swašta
<johnnyyy> kaj zaklepat,  železno kljuko pa štrom not :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<johnnyyy> se mu bi že posvetlo kam ne sme :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> to gre men tok na zivce ksni prodajalci zvonijo ko zivcni najbolj
<Sky[x]> pol pa se klukajo prov nemarno ko da bojo kluko dol vrgl res
<johnnyyy> najbolš je ko pridejo pa vprašajo če maš starše doma
<johnnyyy> ja so najbrž doma sam ne živijo tle
<Sky[x]> ja lol
<Sky[x]> jst sem zmem  rekel da spijo :D
<johnnyyy> še posebi majo radi starejše, že vedo zakaj
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> http://techrights.org/2013/11/09/linux-foundation-focus/
<Pepelka> The Linux Foundation Emphasises Technical Aspects, Not Freedom | Techrights
<Pepelka> »Analysis of some of the latest news about Linux, the world's most widely used kernel«
<lynxlynxlynx> bull
<idioterna> i concur
<idioterna> ce free linux ne dela na non-free hardveru, potem ne bo nihce pisal programja za linux, ker free hardvera prakticno ni.
<yang> idioterna: http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/priority-projects/reverse-engineering
<Pepelka> High Priority Reverse Engineering Projects — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> Ni bilo pa malo primerov ko so hekerje, ki so reverse engineerali zadeve pravno preganjali zaradi tega http://www.defectivebydesign.org/stopsony
<Pepelka> Tell Sony to stop harassing hackers | Defective by Design
<idioterna> yang: in?
<yang> pravno gledano je to ilegalno pocetje
<yang> hotel sem napisati, da se lahko pise prosto programje samo zna biti pravno sporno pocetje
<yang> grem kuhat
<lynxlynxlynx> ma že sam članek je napisan z agendo
<idioterna> yang: vseen mi je ce je pravno sporno, v evropskem pravnem redu je treba dokazat naklep
<yang> A koga slucajno zanimajo stare izdaje Racunalniskih novic, pa Linux magazine, mam en kupcek za podarit
<Sky[x]> haha llol
<sasa84> yang, kaj si skuhal? :)
<yang> sasa84: bolj spekel, toaste v pecici, se nis vidla slik/recepta ?
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi koga zanimal star papir?
<yang> idioterna: zakaj pa ne, ce ima kdo veselje brat o tehnologijah
<johnnyyy> to bi jst dav enmu kolegu, ker vedno prav kako bi on že xyz let bil na linux sistemu če ____ (vstavi poljuben izgovor :))
<yang> ja daj mu moj mail ce ga zanima
<yang> naj pride iskat
<sasa84> yang, si mi poslal recept...tosut ala prunk :D
<yang> mislim da imam clo en linux magazine kjer je glaven topic ravno ubuntu
<sasa84> toast
<yang> sasa84: ja
<yang> a si ze sprobala ?
<sasa84> neki podobnga :)
<sasa84> ni blo glih po tvojem receptu :)
<sasa84> oz...kaj pa vem :)
<sasa84> pdoobno no :)
<yang> ja sej, lahko pride do odstopanja, saj finta je v tem,  da vedno drugacni pridejo
<yang> jst pilim recept se vedno
<yang> k jst nardim po filingu,  kukr pac je sestavin
<idioterna> yang: ker je blo zastarelo ze ko je blo novo
<napsy> lp
<anny> ščije :)
<yang> tukaj pa pticki pojejo, ne scije
<anny> lol
<yang> si se koga postrigla danes ?
<yang> mal grem ven, dokler ne pada
<yang> .vreme lj
<dejko72> lepo nedeljo vsem  :)  eno vprašanje.  na  " top " cpmandi mi kaže za rabim 8GB rama od 8cela pa še mal., kar se mi je mal veliko zdel.  v vrsticah pa tega porabnika nisem našel.  potem sem šel pogledat v gui system monitor, kateri mi pa kaže dokaj  normalnih 1.9GB. kdo ve, čemu bi "top" narobe kazal??
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 mogoče pa kaže še cache
<CrazyLemon> in je zato 8gb
<CrazyLemon> čeprav meni top kaže prav
<CrazyLemon> used = used + cache pri meni
<yang> dejko72: probaj se "htop" ali ti tudi tako kaze ?
<dejko72> htop pa ni instaliran pravi.   ampak ne kaže cache.  cache je 3,5 GB,  used je pa 5,6 GB  hehe. ampak to ni real pomoje
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 kaj pravi "free -m"
<dejko72> total 7.9        used 5,4     cache 1,9     free 2.5
<dejko72> decimalka gor dol
<dejko72> swapa ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> torej 3.5 ti trenutno sistem kuri
<dejko72> če pa na sistem monitorju gledam v gui-ju   je pa memory usage  1,9GB
<dejko72> 3.5?   a to si odštel cache od used?
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 jp
<dejko72> hmmm sam še vedno drugače kaže v system monitorju.  kateri je realen zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel..meni oba enako kažeta :D
<Sky[x]> reboot :)
<Sky[x]> pa da vidis :)
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 js imam tudi tale skript https://raw.github.com/pixelb/ps_mem/master/ps_mem.py     pa kaže enako.. je pa tukaj bl pregledno po programih kateri kok kuri :)
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaš..shraniš ter sudo python ps_mem.py
<yang> hm, preko 1000 dni uptima na vseh masinah skupaj
<Sky[x]> kaj pa tece gor ?
<dejko72> crazy a to lah copy pejtam v gedit pa shranim pod .py?
<yang> Sky[x]: GNU/Linux
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 jp
<dz0ny_> am system monitor ne sešteva vseh treadov
<dz0ny_> men recimo chrome kur 3-4 gb :)
<Sky[x]> yang: kateri procesi ?
<yang> Sky[x]: pa razlicno
<dejko72> python: can't open file 'ps_mem.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory          shranil pod ps_mem.py   pa mi javi tole
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 pa si v tistem direktoriju kjer si shranu file? :)
<dejko72> :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> za vse tiste ki bi radi igrali serious sam.. na steamu je 85% popust
<Sky[x]> a kdo cs 1.6 igra ?
<dejko72> dejko72@dejko72-ubuntu:~/CCPP/HelloWorld$ sudo python ps_mem.py    hm ne dogaja mi ne ki tole
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 ls -l ps_mem.py
<dejko72> hmmm   shranil sm ga obarval se je ...  sam najde mi ga pa ne ?????      cannot access ps_mem.py: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> nisi v pravm direktoriju
<dejko72> -rw-r--r-- 1 dejko72 dejko72 12810 nov 10 17:31 ps_mem.py
<dejko72> aha to je na un ls
<CrazyLemon> chmod +x ps_mem.py
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tudi brez tega bi ti moglo zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ti ne.. ne vem
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: vcasih
<dejko72> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dejko72> bom pol Å¡e probal   moram it
<dejko72> hvala crazy
<sasa84> o miške ;)
<Tadej_> :)
<dejko72> crazy dela hvala . zgleda da prej ni skopiral dobr
<dejko72> točno 2 GB   rama kaže tle
<yang> boga sasa, skoz jo ven mece, kadar grmi
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] frelici: kako instalirati program kafeine npr.ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40905/#p40905
<zdobersek> OH MY GOD IT HAS TUPLES http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUxMDA
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] Leaf: A New "Soon To Be Great" Programming Language
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<idioterna> foroniks so mal usekani se mi zdi
<idioterna> sm ze vidu kr far out stvari gor
<idioterna> sicer ni nujno da so wrong
<idioterna> ampak ponavad so.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej jih noben ne jemlje resno
<dz0ny_> http://kotlin.jetbrains.org/
<Pepelka> Kotlin
<dz0ny_> :>
<dz0ny_> se ena cudna stvar
<dz0ny_> pa ta vikend je blo na hn ene 3 novih jezikov
<zdobersek> JavaScript, asm of the web
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] kako namestiti program kafeine ali ostale programe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40906/#p40906
<dz0ny_> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1qb59x/has_anyone_actually_taken_the_advice_from_cosmo/cdb2bmo
<Pepelka> obpeacemaker9 comments on Has anyone actually taken the advice from Cosmo to spice up their bedroom technique? What disaster did it create? [NSFW]
<Pepelka> »I once read that putting toothpaste on your vagina will make it tingle and be stimulating...so I tried it. HOLY SHIT IT HURT SO BAD AND I COULDN'T GET...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> sej drugace mas durex spicy
<dz0ny_> sam ta je res lol
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/dXre083.gif
<CrazyLemon> ta je zihr nula nula :D
<zdobersek> ... pr tem je pa mislu sam nule na ceku ...
<dz0ny_> http://reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1qb19j/where_have_you_been_banned_from_and_why/cdb0gir
<Pepelka> TunaOfDoom comments on Where have you been banned from, and why?
<Pepelka> »Not me, but a friend, from GameStop. A kid was in line about to buy a PS3, my friend tells him they are cheaper in Amazon, and came bundled with a gam...«
<dz0ny_> tale je cist wtf
<dz0ny_> v mercatorju sem v prico prodajalca reku nekja podobnega
<dz0ny_> pa tud trznu ni
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Instant internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40907/#p40907
<dz0ny_> ne ^^ they are buggy as hell
<dz0ny_> ko se nabere 10 sms kr crkne cel
<dz0ny_> pobrisat jih pa ne more
<dz0ny_> s
<CrazyLemon> tell him not us :)
<zdobersek> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/style/2013/11/08/portraits-of-war/
<Pepelka> Portraits of War: From the Civil War to Afghanistan | The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Portraits of War: The camera became the critical tool in helping us understand the ravages of conflict.«
<johnnyyy> in model uporablja ZORIN OS
 * sasa84 pihne zdobersek v uho
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> jabuk, a si ti za kšno rabo al ne?
<johnnyyy> jabuk, se je tolkeca napiv :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ok, dns mu oprostimo... martinovo pa to :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: .vreme dezuje
<dz0ny_> 7 al pa 8 stopinj max
<sasa84> dz0ny_, vidš...brezo pogrešamo
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<dz0ny_> this one is mistery for me
<dz0ny_> teste gre skoz, v live pa ne dela
<dz0ny_> .napoved
<jabuk> V torek bo na Primorskem delno jasno, močna burja bo nekoliko oslabela. Drugod po državi bo pretežno oblačno, veter bo že zjutraj oslabel.V sredo bo večinoma oblačno, ponekod bo občasno rahlo deževalo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja. V četrtek bo sončno vreme, le na jugovzhodu bo občasno bolj oblačno.
<dz0ny_> mja svašta
<dz0ny_> grem spat ln
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny_
<sasa84> .bioprognoza :))))
<dz0ny_> sa kejr je to
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> kje je to?
<dz0ny_> mislim 5 minut dela ja za novo
<sasa84> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/podnebje/biovreme.pdf
<sasa84> dz0ny_, tole ni pseudoznanost :P
<CrazyLemon> .pomoč
<dz0ny_> .vreme poprav
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> svašta
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<CrazyLemon> .vreme arizona
<CrazyLemon> uff...overload :d
<dz0ny_> nope
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> piha! :)
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<sasa84> haha :)
<CrazyLemon> nič ne dela
<sasa84> zaneseš se lohk sam na ženske... prim. breza :P
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<sasa84> ping
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj neki
<jabuk> sasa84: pong
<dz0ny_> .imdb thor
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> .plosk
<jabuk> Thor (2011) 115 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (305,608 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk> The powerful but arrogant god Thor is cast out of Asgard to live amongst humans in Midgard (Earth), where he soon becomes one of their finest defenders.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1431476761/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<jabuk> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<sasa84> hm...
<dz0ny_>     ✓ test .vreme lj (6919ms)
<CrazyLemon> ahhhhh!
<CrazyLemon> bl počasi dela ker veter piha!
<dz0ny_> tko vse dela sam z ljublane ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> jao tudi mi smo neumni :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda
<dz0ny_> sem Å¡el v postlo zdej pa nisem zaspan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ predlagam porn
<dz0ny_> naah
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj čakaš..desno joško vn pa uspavaj dz0ny_ja :D
<dz0ny_> tist si excited
<dz0ny_> neki za zaspat
<CrazyLemon> js čakam report za ubuntu manual
<CrazyLemon> sm enmu poslal 13MB log file :D
<CrazyLemon> sm pa gledal the worlds end
<CrazyLemon> je kr ok
<dz0ny_> .imdb The Family
<jabuk> The Family (2013) 111 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.5/10 (8,904 glasov) MT: 44/100
<jabuk> The Manzoni family, a notorious mafia clan, is relocated to Normandy, France under the witness protection program, where fitting in soon becomes challenging as their old habits die hard.
<jabuk> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3488262169/?ref_=tt_ov_vi
<CrazyLemon> whats with the ref?
<dz0ny_> nc ker gumb si kliknu je to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ the family zgleda ok..ampak don jon bo awesome
<dz0ny_> aj men nc ne kaze da je kje dolpoteg
<CrazyLemon> sej ni Å¡e
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_>  ✓ test .napoved (85ms)
<dz0ny_>     ✓ test .vreme lj (8274ms)
<dz0ny_> en je direk ta drug pa prek yahoo+google api
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 7 USD EUR
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dz0ny_ morm uspavat?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako gls kot glspl se ne prevajata :/
<sasa84> a je damir reku al andrej, d se prevaja?
<sasa84> k blo je preveden a ne... pač k so bli že eni prevedeni nizi
<CrazyLemon> andrej je reku gls{original} glsph{množina/pravilna oblika}
<CrazyLemon> pa to ni niti prav
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/precise-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/sl/+filter?person=andrej.znidarsic&memo=50&start=50
<Pepelka> Translations by Andrej Znidarsic in “Slovenian (sl) translation ...” : Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-manual” : Translations : Series precise-e2 : Ubuntu Manual
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp!
<CrazyLemon> plural={oblika}
<CrazyLemon> moramo dodat
<sasa84> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+question/106598
<Pepelka> Question #106598 : Questions : Ubuntu Manual
<sasa84> kle pa en stric razlaga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ta stric mi pravkar govori kaj vse moram popravit v manualu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> aaa :)
<sasa84> pozdrav ga! :)
<CrazyLemon> ne :p
<dz0ny_> .pretvori 7 USD EUR
<jabuk> dz0ny_: 5.2419780000000005 EUR
<sasa84> dej no CrazyLemon ....reč "kevin, saša te pozdravla" :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, spat bemtiš!!!!
<sasa84> .naslov www.ubuntu.si
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst že eno uro mi downloada tex live
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> jst sm 1x vmes obupala, k sm to delala :P
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm neki zaj...
<CrazyLemon> tko da bom mogu Å¡e enkrat :p
<CrazyLemon> sam zdj čakam da to konča in  upam da me bo znova vprašalo po možnostih :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-sl.pdf
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-03
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: deepin os  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42299/#p42299
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Boot usb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42300/#p42300
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42301/#p42301
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42302/#p42302
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/11/irena_divkovic_milanovic_intervju_prvi_del.aspx
<Pepelka90> Kako v tujini živijo slovenski bogataši | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Hrvaška preiskovalna novinarka Irena Divković Milanović pripoveduje o tem, kako živijo potranzicijski bogataši iz Slovenije in drugih držav nekdanje Jugoslavije.«
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<dz0ny_> dan
 * CrazyLemon nestrpno pričakuje 5.0 announcement
<dz0ny_> download
<dz0ny_> a zato si tako zgoden?
<dz0ny_> zgodnji*
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<slax0r> 5.0?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: saj je že zunaj https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kr obdrži ti ta kde zase :p
<miha> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<slax0r> ah, kde
<CrazyLemon> slax0r android mene zanima..ne kde :)
<napsy> bo na voljo za nexus5?
<slax0r> kaj ima pa 5.0 za smesnega imena? peanut butter and steak?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lollipop
<CrazyLemon> napsy seveda
<napsy> kdaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> napsy naj bi bil danes :)
<napsy> aa kul :)
<napsy> bo treba sprobatg
<CrazyLemon> factory image ..OTA pa ne vem kdaj :)
<napsy> aja eh
<CrazyLemon> OTA update je odvisen od sreče :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko ga dobiš med prvimi ali pa med zadnjimi :)
<napsy> aja
<sasa84> jou
<miha> jutro sasa84 ;)
<sasa84> o mihi
<idioterna> o
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... kako v ubuntu 14.04 naredim bližnjico, ki mi zažene nek ukaz, npr. "wine .wine/neki/neki.exe"?
<CrazyLemon> bash script it :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kje bi ti mel bližnjico
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš v launcher moraš narest .desktop file
<zdobersek> sasa!
<Matthai> ja, launcher
<miha> je že kdo probal kak program, ki na linuxu executable pa cel dir zapakira v en executalbe?
<miha> za winse je super !g enigma virtualbox
<Pepelka90> Enigma Virtual Box - The Enigma Protector http://enigmaprotector.com/en/aboutvb.html
<miha> rabil bi Å¡e neki takega za mac pa linux
<miha> za linux neki že vidu
<miha> pa nism bookmarkal
<miha> rabim nekaj za pakirat aplikacijo z !g node-webkit
<Pepelka90> rogerwang/node-webkit · GitHub https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu wiki desktop file
<Pepelka90> UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles - Community Help Wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je exec dodaš ta svoj wine ukaz
<CrazyLemon> pa icon za  lepši videz :)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa drag&drop na launcher
<miha> http://upx.sourceforge.net/ bi blo kaj takega za probat?
<Pepelka90> UPX: the Ultimate Packer for eXecutables - Homepage
<Pepelka90> »UPX homepage: the Ultimate Packer for eXecutables«
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> a to veš da maš lahko bash script+random data
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, "tam kjer je exec dodaš ta svoj wine ukaz" - kje je to?
<miha> dz0ny_: ne razumem? :)
<dz0ny_> miha: lahko maš png file
<dz0ny_> ki mu preppendaš bash script
<dz0ny_> pa daš +x flag
<dz0ny_> in bo se vedno slikco kazal
<dz0ny_> + neki bo pognal
<miha> dz0ny_: node-webkit + moduli + html/javascript/slike, cel direktorij, bi rad kot en executable
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> sec
<dz0ny_> https://git.popcorntime.io/stash/projects/PT/repos/popcorn-app/browse/Gruntfile.js
<Pepelka90> Source of Gruntfile.js - Popcorn App - Popcorn Time | Stash
<dz0ny_> miha: ^^ tle si poglej
<dz0ny_> naceloma je webkit+*.pak
<dz0ny_> in mas en velik blob
<dz0ny_> *.pak je virtualfs
<dz0ny_> od googla za chrome cef
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: al od webkita? ^^
<miha> dz0ny_: še vedno nič ne razumem? :)
<dz0ny_> ponuci un grunt skript
<dz0ny_> in ti bo naredu
<miha> kako?
<dz0ny_> en blob
<dz0ny_> vrzes v mapo kejr mas projekt
<dz0ny_> grunt build
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: mogoc je ze blink
<dz0ny_> pa taske ki jih ne rabis ven vrzes
<zdobersek> spet nekej carate
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: :D
<dz0ny_> ne pak si za sledu ze v webkit al je od gogola stuff
<yang> .vreme london
<jabuk> London, UK: 11.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/London__GB/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX0085_f.html
<dz0ny_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @03.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:14, Kulminacija: 10:46:44, Sončni zahod: 15:47:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 01min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> dz0ny_: in pol bo tisto direkt pognal?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> mel bo BIGBLOBWITALLTHINGS
<dz0ny_> pa tle mas za vse platforme se celo
<dz0ny_> du -h build/releases/Popcorn-Time/linux64/Popcorn-Time/Popcorn-Time
<dz0ny_> 113M	build/releases/Popcorn-Time/linux64/Popcorn-Time/Popcorn-Time
<zdobersek> drunk much? (03:10:22 AM) dz0ny_: ne pak si za sledu ze v webkit al je od gogola stuff
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ja
<dz0ny_> cukra ni :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsGTXLnmKs
<Pepelka90> Phonebloks update - Ara Prototype - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »We went to see the progress of the Ara prototype. Here is an update video to show you how it looks.«
<CrazyLemon> visit to the gay labs?
<napsy> obstaja kak gpu benchmark kjer ni treba X lavfat?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno obstaja kak za wayland ali bi raje za mir ? :P
<napsy> xorg
<napsy> oz
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel ne :)
<napsy> rabim neki kar bo testiral gpu
<zdobersek> napsy: glmark?
<slax0r> napsy: coin mining :)
<napsy> nah
<napsy> server se zanimiv obnasa
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Pitivi 0.94 Uses GTK HeaderBar, Squashes Umpteen Bugs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/R544U7Q2NRs/pitivi-0-94-header-bar-more-features
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cinnamon 2.4 Brings A Smoother Experience, Improved Settings  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yVMMlrGh-P8/cinnamon-24-brings-smoother-experience.html
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. kolesarski komplet (1 kos) s potiskom pri banemu je ~150€  ..not cheap not at all :)
<idioterna> kva je pa "s potiskom pri banemu" ?
<CrazyLemon> custom print :)
<CrazyLemon> banem pa je podjetje
<idioterna> aja aja
<idioterna> stekam
<idioterna> 150 hocjo za potiskan bib + jersey?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> je 50% dražje..ker se gre samo za en kos :)
<idioterna> jah
<zdobersek> zakaj te cjo se v hrib tisat?
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu kaj pravi žolna :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42303/#p42303
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ze zunaj 5.0? :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy nope :(
<CrazyLemon> tale twitter je tak pervert da kr glava boli
<CrazyLemon> iščem #lollipop on pa predlaga misslollipopmfc (NSFW!)
<napsy> it knows what you want
<zdobersek> we all know what he wants
<CrazyLemon> you could all pretend couldnt you :/
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: problem z namestitvijo Medal of Honor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42304/#p42304
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SV od KNEŽAKA @03/11/2014 15:35:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+14.26+E
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ti nimas nobene significant other tam kje?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri knežaku? nope
<idioterna> mislu sm EU recimo
<CrazyLemon> v EU bi se mogoče kakšna najdla ja
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.. #ubuntu-si is my significant other <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> to bi se mi zdel cist kul if it weren't for the obvious lack of boobs
<idioterna> of which you appear to be a big fan
<CrazyLemon> ja..saše ni kle :/
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa govoriš kot da sam nisi big fan of boobs
<idioterna> oh, about as much as the next guy
<idioterna> i.e. you
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.frandroid.com/android/250179_nexus-4-nexus-5-nexus-7-nexus-10-android-5-0-lollipop-les-prochaines-heures
<Pepelka90> Nexus 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 7 et Nexus 10 : Android 5.0 Lollipop dans les prochaines heures - FrAndroid
<Pepelka90> »Mise à jour (14h03) : la source n'est pas "sûre", nous n'avons pas encore de confirmation officielle, néanmoins il semble que Lollipop arrivera "plus tard"«
<idioterna> cist uredu igraca je
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^ ti si kao francoz.. kdaj bo 5.0
<idioterna> zato sm razmislu da ce we all know what you want
<idioterna> bi ti loh kupl kej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je ze
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zelo prijazno od tebe.. but i'll be ok :D
<zdobersek> but will you
<CrazyLemon> no :(
<idioterna> je ze 5 ja
<idioterna> rolla se out
<CrazyLemon> idioterna link pls
<idioterna> "in the next weeks" bo notification
 * CrazyLemon si bo ravno naroču custom made sleeve za nexusa
<idioterna> Even if Monday isn't the day, we have a feeling that the Android 5.0 Lollipop update, which Google says will arrive in the “coming weeks,”
<idioterna> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/11/01/nexus-lollipop-release-date-info/
<Pepelka90> 11 Nexus Android 5.0 Lollipop Update Release Predictions
<Pepelka90> »We make some bold Nexus Android 5.0 Lollipop release predictions ahead of its rumored release Monday.«
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo 1. novembra
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> tisti frenchie android site pravi da bo ob 18.00 some-timezone-in-US
<zdobersek> 8-11h potem
<idioterna> rollout je itak vedno staggered
<zdobersek> US only probz
<idioterna> tko da notification dobis enkrat znotraj par tednov ko se dogaja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon upgrades to Lollipop https://i.imgur.com/mGT6lh7.gif
<CrazyLemon> idioterna vem ja
<CrazyLemon> sam factory image je pa takoj na voljo
<CrazyLemon> ko se začne OTA
<idioterna> aja teb se tok mudi
<CrazyLemon> i'm just curious
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where dem lollipops on that jiff?
<zdobersek> in da pot
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst ti predlagam da raje pocakas na Android release 10
<yang> pa da se ne sekiras pretirano do takrat
<CrazyLemon> yang no such thing
<idioterna> codenamed "carrot cake"
<CrazyLemon> bo release x
<CrazyLemon> http://www.begoos.com/nexus-5-4-case-sleeve-cover-gray-jeans-blue-mag-pocket
<Pepelka90> Nexus 5, 4 case sleeve cover - gray jeans and blue with magnetic closure and pocket
<Pepelka90> »Handmade Nexus 5, 4 sleeve case cover with gray jeans and blue fabric with magnetic closure and pocket«
<CrazyLemon> za 15€.. hand made
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Bombay Bicycle Club - Overdone
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> .vreme Rotterdam
<jabuk> Rotterdam, The Netherlands: 12.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Rotterdam__NL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/NLXX0015_f.html
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: malformed URL
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> problem solved
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol kaj je s tem vremenom
<dz0ny_> heh tole je ccudn yahoo api
<dz0ny_> čččč
<dz0ny_> ok
<CrazyLemon> uncaught type error
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> yql
<dz0ny_> fu
<dz0ny_> .vreme celje
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..enkrat mi vrne results null ..v yql console pa normalno vrne vreme
<yang> .vreme cjele
<dz0ny_> mhm yql je neki broken
<dz0ny_> pac req
<dz0ny_> ne dela mi se na par zadevah
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1h8NkJIAAAvvvB.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> za lastnike samsung telefonov
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mozilla to Launch Brand New Developer Web Browser Next Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zAgrtAjEnzI/mozilla-launch-brand-new-developer-focused-web-browser
<CrazyLemon> Google Nexus @googlenexus  ·  11m 11 minutes ago
<CrazyLemon> @krentwitteraš The Android 5.0 Lollipop update is delivered over-the-air to your devices automatically and should arrive in the coming weeks.
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh
<dz0ny_> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no :p
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EWe69vP1pA#t=596
<Pepelka90> How Scary is Alien Isolation? - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »We locked 16 people from IGN in a room and had them play Alien: Isolation to answer the question. What did we discover? See for yourself. Like this? Watch "H...«
<CrazyLemon> http://officialandroid.blogspot.com/2014/11/designing-perfect-lollipop.html
<Pepelka90> Official Android Blog: Designing the perfect Lollipop.
<CrazyLemon> While we first introduced material design this summer, today’s updates are just the beginning of delivering a modern design language for the next wave of devices in your life.
<CrazyLemon> so confusing..enkrat rečejo in the coming weeks..enkrat todays update
<CrazyLemon> https://android.googlesource.com/device/moto/shamu/
<Pepelka90> device/moto/shamu - Git at Google
<CrazyLemon> it haz started!
<yang> LinkedIN service unavailable
<dz0ny_> YES YES
<dz0ny_> TO
<yang> sjebali ga
<yang> itak ze cel dan nekaj ne deluje prav
<CrazyLemon> how will we survive without linkedin.. how
<CrazyLemon> tale forbes pa tudi BS piše
<CrazyLemon> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/11/03/android-5-0-lollipop-out-now/
<Pepelka90> Google Launches Android 5.0 Lollipop. Available Now - Forbes
<Pepelka90> »Google's latest and most radical reinvention of Android is now live.«
<CrazyLemon> available now..but not really
<yang> anny: o, LP !
<yang> ;)
<anny> ziv
<yang> tebe pa ze dolgo ni bilo na spregled
<anny> been busy )
<anny> s tujimi kompi in s svojim
<yang> hehe
<yang> a si predavala na Simbiozi ?
<anny> ni vec simbioze o racunalnikih
<anny> zdaj se gredo neko telovadbo
<yang> aja...
<yang> sem mislil, da je isto ko lani, da jih ucijo tipkanja
<anny> oh kje pa
<anny> saj se nismo ucili samo tipkanja
<yang> vem
<anny> najbolj jim zamerim, ker so mi poslali zaposlenega pri Microsoftu za pomocnika
<yang> a je vsaj luskan ?
<yang> s kravato
<anny> je bil!
<yang> no evo, so ze vedli zakaj ti ga poslati :)
<anny> ne vem
<anny> takih noobov kot sem jaz, se bojijo?
<yang> pa sej Simbioza je bla itak windowsi, al si jih ti maltretirala z ubuntu ;) ?
<anny> samo resnico sem povedala
<anny> pluse in minuse vsakega sistema
<dz0ny_> ni minusov
<anny> lol, zoni
<anny> vsak sistem jih ima
<anny> je pa ta tipo malo znorel, ko sem rekla, da ima M$ slabo podporo
<anny> kako imajo telefonsko linijo, bla bla
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-si support ftw
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> o krejzi
<anny> potem sem pa zabrusila nekaj v stilu, da vsak berac svojo malho hvali in je utihnil
<CrazyLemon> o ančka :)
<anny> hudo sm zleht
<CrazyLemon> baba k baba :)
<anny> dec ko dec
<CrazyLemon> word :D
<anny> res
<anny> potem je pa prisel na koncu in dal med besedami vedeti, da dobro predavam
<CrazyLemon> ahh..sam v hlačke ti je hotu zlesti!
<anny> to tudi
<anny> mislim, da je bil bolj sokiran, ker se ne zgodi pogosto, da bi ga zenska postavila v kot
<CrazyLemon> tko da mu ni bilo za verjet.. js sm prepričan da si bila povprečna
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> ti ze ves
<anny> jaz pa tudi
<anny> kot pravijo v filmu Sjecas li se Dolly Bell - svakog dana u svakom pogledu sve vise napredujem
<yang> jaz pa sem se razno spraseval iz katerega filma je ta rek, hvala :)
<anny> nedavno smo ga gledali v Kinoteki
<yang> ja Kinoteka ima dober program in Kinodvor
<anny> priporocam
<yang> bom sel pogledat, ce bo spet igral
<anny> predstava je bila zaprta
<anny> zaprtega tipa
<CrazyLemon> so vip
<anny> mhm )
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> anny je prsla.
<idioterna> js mam pa spet eno slikco k se ti loh pohvalm
<anny> ti pa zivis od tuje pohvale )
<anny> no, da vidimo
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/torta-za-zigata.jpg
<idioterna> evo!
<idioterna> kaj smo naredl.
<anny> lol, omg!
<anny> ste spraznili polico s twisti_
<anny> hudo!
 * CrazyLemon posodi anny Sl layout za tipkovnico
<anny> ste vse pojedli sami?
<anny> hvala
<anny> napaka na 14.04
<CrazyLemon> prosim..to je hkrati bilo tudi moje zadnje dobro delo za danes! lp :)
<anny> vcasih je slovenska, vcasih angleska
<anny> ne vem tocno zakaj
<CrazyLemon> če imaš indikator..ne scrollat po njem če ne ti vrže na drug layout
<yang> idioterna: ti bi bil lahk investitor ce bi sasa in jaz odprla slascicarno v BS3
<anny> aha
<yang> idioterna: bi ti pustila, da nardis kdaj kaksno torto iz veselja
<anny> dela, CrazyLemon! viš, takoj je prijelo tvoje dobro delo
<yang> idioterna: lih en lokal se je zaprl....
<yang> tko da bi blo treba hitro vskocit :)
<anny> v centru imaš veliko zaprtih lokalov
<yang> tam je predrag najem
<yang> tko sem slisal
<idioterna> anny: zal je v 15 minutah zmankal
<idioterna> not je ananas pa domace maline
<anny> odvisno kako se pogajaš
<idioterna> ananas ni domac
<anny> najbrž ne
<yang> idioterna: jst mam domaco banano, sicer je sele 20 cm velka
<idioterna> mi mamo sam limone
<idioterna> nc, morm jit s kolesom en krog
<yang> samo ratlino, plodovi bodo cez par let, ko doseze visino, ce bodo
<idioterna> ful toplo piha
<idioterna> bbl
<anny> yang...lol
<anny> grem počas
<anny> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> http://curlpipesh.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka90> curl | sh
<Pepelka90> »People telling people to execute arbitrary code over the network.«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xv7a9ynau64voa6/app-debug.apk?dl=0
<Pepelka90> Dropbox - app-debug.apk
<dz0ny_> k dobis 5.0
<pitastrudl> ka mi kdo predlaga kake uporabne programe za ubuntu
<pitastrudl> glih frišno inštaliral
<pitastrudl> končno ^^
<yang> pitastrudl: jst ti predlagam da si jih sam poisces z "apt-cache search <ime programa>" prej daj se apt-get update
<pitastrudl> dobr, mislil sem kake "must have" zadeve
<yang> potem pa lahko instaliras z apt-get install <ime_programa>
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/midnight-express.jpg
<yang> must-have zadeve bi morale biti ze ob instalaciji, ce si izbral recimo "desktop"
<pitastrudl> k
<yang> poglej tam levo spodaj v programsko vrstico
<yang> pa klikni
<yang> na programe
<pitastrudl> mhm
<pitastrudl> se da nekak dati hitrost neta v zgorno vrstico
<yang> ja
<yang> tudi se da
<pitastrudl> cool
<yang> tisti taskbar se da cisto po zelji nastaviti
<yang> odvisno sicer od tega kaksno namizje uporabljas
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat je Å¡e vse defualt
<yang> ampak vec ali manj vsa namizja imajo take appe
<yang> idioterna: kako pa se slikas v rit kadar gres na nocno voznjo ?
<idioterna> to je suni
<yang> aha
<yang> .vreme lj
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<yang> ne dela bot zgleda
<yang> zdaj morm pa na arso pa tko sem zmatran
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> mam direkt narjen webview na telefonu za arso podatke in sliko
<yang> :)
<yang> ja tut jaz bi si moral to narest, samo
<yang> men bere podatke preko unga weather underground
<pitastrudl> Z tasker appom sm to naredil
<yang> in tist je nek zamik
<yang> pa se to mislim da je weather underground za brnik
<pitastrudl> sm si tut naštimu da mi vsako uro zamenja ozadje na telefonu :D
<yang> kar ni enako ljubljani
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu
<yang> pitastrudl: a si prvic instaliral ubuntu ?
<yang> nisi prej nikoli z njim delal ?
<yang> ce je tako, cestitke in lahko noc !
<pitastrudl> yang: prvič je bilo 1 leto nazaj, sem dal gor xubuntu na en star laptop, sam sem dal nazaj na xp ker mi ni blo všeč, zdaj sem pa duablootnil ubuntu  winsi
<pitastrudl> in ja, lahko noč :)
<pitastrudl> drugače se že malo znajdem z terminalom
<pitastrudl> tiste bistvene osnove
<pitastrudl> kdo ve za kako dobro črno temo? to ambience-dark k jo mam ni glih popolna, v software centru mi mal slabo kaže rezutlate
<pitastrudl> :s
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-04
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Boot usb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42305/#p42305
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jtro
<pitastrudl> jutro*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj je ta app-debug.apk ? :) drugač pa ja.. bo potrebno še neki časa počakat na ta 5.0 :(
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42306/#p42306
<CrazyLemon> https://android.googlesource.com/device/lge/hammerhead/+/android-5.0.0_r2
<Pepelka90> android-5.0.0_r2 - device/lge/hammerhead - Git at Google
<CrazyLemon> yay..soon - maybe
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: vreme :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sončno pri nas
<CrazyLemon> pa pri vas?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> oblačno :D
<CrazyLemon> bomo vsakih 30min poslali nekam opis vremena
<CrazyLemon> pa pol ko nekdo napiše vreme se sam to izpiše
<CrazyLemon> :P
<yang> LUKA KOPER ni podatka
<yang> Ljubljana 14
<yang> zakaj pa je crknil bot za vreme
<yang> so kaj spremenili output ?
<dz0ny_> ne yahoo neki serje
<yang> dz0ny_: pa sej ti od arso dobivas
<yang> yahoo ?
<CrazyLemon> yql is borked
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<dz0ny_> yang: arso nima zadeve ki bi v en req mela vse pdoatke
<dz0ny_> je 33 strani
<yang> aha
<dz0ny_> z yql jih pol parsam
<dz0ny_> no zdej tud sam
<dz0ny_> brez yql
<dz0ny_> yang: https://potresi.herokuapp.com/postaje.json
<CrazyLemon> fyi..google play music je en na voljo zastonj
<CrazyLemon> no..en mesec :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny_> sm kr pogledu vceri kaj je ne rumena zadeva v play store
<pitastrudl> mah brez neomejenih podatkov je bv
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: sej mas wlan :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej tisto ni samo za telefone
<dz0ny_> yang: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xv7a9ynau64voa6/app-debug.apk?dl=0 isto vreme za androida
<CrazyLemon> tudi na pcju lahko poslušaš ane :)
<Pepelka90> Dropbox - app-debug.apk
<dz0ny_> isti source
<yang> reddit - our cdn was unable to reach our servers
<idioterna> nobody cares
<dz0ny_> evo uradno http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/11/ntsb-spaceshiptwo-broke-apart-when-feathering-activated-early/
<Pepelka90> NTSB: SpaceShipTwo broke apart when “feathering” activated early | Ars Technica
<Pepelka90> »Investigation will also see if pressure to launch played a role in pilot’s death.«
<CrazyLemon> hm..sej sploh se ne rabiš prijavit na google play music
<CrazyLemon> itak so sampli zelo dolgi :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ze zunaj 5.0? :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy still pushing :)
<napsy> hehe
<CrazyLemon> napsy source je..sam manifest se čaka
<CrazyLemon> https://android.googlesource.com/device/lge/hammerhead/+/android-5.0.0_r2
<Pepelka90> android-5.0.0_r2 - device/lge/hammerhead - Git at Google
<napsy> juhu :P
<CrazyLemon> do konca novembra bo!
<CrazyLemon> for sure!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> js bom pocaku ota
<napsy> a 5.0 ze uporablja po defaultu ta nov jvm stack?
<dz0ny_> art
<dz0ny_> ja
<napsy> kul
<dz0ny_> ni pa to jvm stack fyi
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<napsy> the thing that makes apps run :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kak arhivator za spletne strani? V osnovi pajek, da dobiš statični dump vseh trivialnih podstrani, potem pa mogoče še kak pametnejši neumen pass za boilerplate share
<napsy> wget?
<lynxlynxlynx> pajk je samo en del
<napsy> crawler bi lahka relativno enostavn v pythonu spisu
<napsy> ostali del pa tut
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, samo ni v tem poanta
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sta skp prsla
<idioterna> me prov zanima kje sta se potikala.
<zdobersek> nnnnnooooooon
<zdobersek> je ne regrette riennnnn
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<sasa84> juhu idioterna
<zdobersek> leejooo
<sasa84> joooo
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvo
<zdobersek> evo, ideaal
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: boilerplate share?
<dz0ny_> kaj naj bi to pomenil
<dz0ny_> httptrack al kaj je ze bil tist za mirror delat
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: http://www.httrack.com/
<Pepelka90> HTTrack Website Copier - Free Software Offline Browser (GNU GPL)
<Pepelka90> »HTTrack is a free (GPL, libre/free software) and easy-to-use offline browser utility. It allows you to download a World Wide Web site from the Internet to a local directory, building recursively all directories, getting HTML, images, and other files from the server to your computer. HTTrack arranges the original site's relative link-structure. Simply open a page of the 'mirrored' website in your browser, and you can browse the site from link to link,
<sasa84> oj slax0r
<lynxlynxlynx> kompliciram, ker še ne vem kaj vse je na voljo. Direkt statični dump je popolnoma varen, je pa pač več bitov za servirat. Boilerplate v tem primeru lahko razumeš vse kar ni v glavnem content div-u; ~statični okvir, ki bi se dal izluščit ven in include-at
<zdobersek> sasa84: prevrela bos
<sasa84> uf!
<sasa84> glih tok, da mi ni skipel :P
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<CrazyLemon> nič štrudla? :(
<zdobersek> ... for you!
 * pitastrudl se ne bo dal jest
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> imposteurje ignoriramo
<pitastrudl> predlogi za kako dobro temo za ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pusti tko kot je :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tema tik pred zarjo
<zdobersek> islandska tema
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi pustu
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> preprosto..ker boš nekaj zaj... in boš potreboval pomoč da popraviš zadevo :D
<zdobersek> http://youtu.be/q5q77MQzU2Q
<Pepelka90> My cousin Oskaar - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »What my cousin Oskaar thinks about daylight savings«
<pitastrudl> kak lahk temo zajebeš :D
<pitastrudl> sej sm že neke daju gor
<pitastrudl> sam ni niso ušeč
<zdobersek> z lucko ji posvetis v oci
<zdobersek> tko jo zjebes
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: to sam CrazyLemon zjebe
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne pa ne!
 * CrazyLemon pusti default
<pitastrudl> redshift noče delat :@
<zdobersek> try redctrl
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: kaj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zdobersek trolla
<pitastrudl> <.<
<zdobersek> rajsi sem vlak k trola
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: si slišal za f.lux?
<zdobersek> ICE
<dz0ny_> DICE
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl hm.. možno
<CrazyLemon> a je to tista zadeva k ti prilagodi svetlost
<CrazyLemon> glede na čas
<dz0ny_> to je un k namest da v zahod buljiš v rdeč zaslon...
<zdobersek> falux?
<dz0ny_> felicius
<napsy> falus
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: da, sam js hočm met manualno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek's middle name..felicious falux
<pitastrudl> kontrolira temperaturo beline
<zdobersek> manuel, no?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ferocious*
<dz0ny_> frivolous  discussion
 * dz0ny_ facetious :D
<zdobersek> fanfareous
<dz0ny_> now you are making things up...
<zdobersek> funfunfun
<CrazyLemon> indeed..the fun has started
<CrazyLemon> veter pa tudi :)
<zdobersek> hold on to yer knickers!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kak ti je Lollipop?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sweet
<zdobersek> noice
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si ga spedenu?
<CrazyLemon> napsy naah :)
<CrazyLemon> still nothing
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> y discriminate, google?
<CrazyLemon> google is an arsehole
<pitastrudl> .wreme koper
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> moraš pofixat
<pitastrudl> .pofixaj se
<CrazyLemon> sej zdaj yql spet dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 19.3°C @04.11.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% Veter: jugovzhodnik 5.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:47, Kulminacija: 10:49:55, Sončni zahod: 15:50:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 00min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 18.5°C @04.11.2014 12:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% Veter: južni veter 9.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:23, Kulminacija: 10:50:34, Sončni zahod: 15:50:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 00min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme zminec
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 11°C @04.11.2014 7:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:55, Kulminacija: 10:47:43, Sončni zahod: 15:46:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> .vreme Å¡kofja loka
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 11°C @04.11.2014 7:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:48:52, Kulminacija: 10:47:37, Sončni zahod: 15:46:21
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/286/610/069.gif
<pitastrudl> jebote katarina
<CrazyLemon> sej se zavedaš da arso nima v vsaki vasi opazovalne postaje? :)
<pitastrudl> kua da ne
<pitastrudl> to more met
<pitastrudl> :)
<zdobersek> mislim da ce lahko ima boja svojo postajo, bi lo lahko tud skofja loka lahko imela
<miha> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/c89b6c58-6342-11e4-8a63-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3I6Sk3Def
<Pepelka90> The web is a terrorist’s command-and-control network of choice - FT.com
<Pepelka90> »The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (Isis) is the first terrorist group whose members have grown up on the internet. They are exploiting the power of the web to create a jihadi threat with near-global reach. The challenge to governments and«
<miha> Terrorists have always found ways of hiding their operations. But today mobile technology and smartphones have increased the options available exponentially. Techniques for encrypting messages or making them anonymous which were once the preserve of the most sophisticated criminals or nation states now come as standard. These are supplemented by freely available programs and
<miha> apps adding extra layers of security, many of them proudly advertising that they are “Snowden approved”. There is no doubt that young foreign fighters have learnt and benefited from the leaks of the past two years.
<napsy> the horror
<idioterna> totally
<tadej> a mi zna kdo to razlozit?
<tadej> http://pastebin.com/c11FfbAd
<Pepelka90> tadej@Orchid:~$ ls -l |grep botk -rwxr-xr-x 1 tadej tadej 421632 Nov 6 2010 - Pastebin.com
<napsy> a je executable file?
<napsy> pa a je za tvojo arhitekturo
<tadej> chmod +x botk
<napsy> napis file botk
<tadej> tadej@Orchid:~$ file botk
<tadej> botk: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<tadej> tadej@Orchid:~$ uname -a
<tadej> Linux Orchid 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<napsy> 32-bitni executable je
<tadej> na debianu je laufal
<napsy> tu ti pa ne
<tadej> pr men na ubuntu pa ne?
<tadej> hmm
<napsy> mozn
<tadej> pol mi bos pa se neki povedu
<tadej> w8 a sec :)
<tadej> http://pastebin.com/f4gV2W3i
<Pepelka90> tadej@Orchid:~/psotnic-0.2.14$ make dynamic [*] Making dynamic make[1]: Enteri - Pastebin.com
<tadej> what can I do?
<tadej> sem ze tooook vn s tega ;))
<zdobersek> I'm addicted to you
<napsy> sj ti pise ka mors popravit
<lynxlynxlynx> CXXFLAGS="-Wno-error" make dynamic
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, Å¡e fpermissive
<tadej> in kaj moram postimat? ;D
<miha> http://www.demotix.com/news/6179116/slovenian-activists-protest-front-united-nations-free-jansa#media-6179025
<Pepelka90> Slovenian activists protest in front of United Nations to free Jansa | Demotix.com
<Pepelka90> »Slovenian activists calling themselves Odbor 2014 gathered in front of United Nations in Geneva to protest against the imprisonment and claimed human rights violations of Slovenian Democratic Party leader Janez Jansa.«
<napsy> sweet
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<tadej> torej? :D
<zdobersek> ce je vec v parlamentu :>
<dz0ny_> .letsrestarthisbadboy
<zdobersek> .naah
<lynxlynxlynx> tadej: sam dodaj zraven v cxxflags
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol :D
<CrazyLemon> to je sam v readmeju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> tadej: kako otroci? :)
<CrazyLemon> otrok*
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 :) sup
<tadej> sasa84: tecna k driska :))
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Skromne spremembe v Ubuntu 14.10 in njegovih derivatih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42307/#p42307
<sasa84> juhu CrazyLemon, si kej priden? :)
<sasa84> no no tadej...sej se bo unesla :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 od četrtka naprej zelo! :)
<sasa84> ooo!
<sasa84> povej kaj je novga ;)
<CrazyLemon> tadej ..si mel kle Congrats na veliko napisan v topicu.. tko da Congrats Å¡e brez topica :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 android 5.0 Å¡e ni zunaj..to je novo :D
<tadej> hvala hvala :D
<idioterna> tadej: tvoji otroc so tecni?
<idioterna> disown %1
<CrazyLemon> oh snap :)
<tadej> idioterna: tamala je kap ze cel dan
<tadej> luna se bliza
<tadej> al pa kej :D
<idioterna> dunno pr nas kr dobr spijo ce morjo cez dan opeko nosit
<CrazyLemon> child labor is the key
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Trisquel 7.0 Released kernel 3.13  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lz6E2ugPU1M/download-trisquel-7-0-kernel-3-13
<CrazyLemon> torej banem ima +50% za naročilo 1 izdelka.. žolna pa +30%
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da nič ne bo od ubuntu slovenija dresa :D
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> dej ksn bl prestizn brand gor
<idioterna> pa se bom se js prklucu
<CrazyLemon> apple logo??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idioterna> recimo rade koncar al pa elektroinstitut milan vidmar
<idioterna> al pa droga kolinska
<CrazyLemon> končar :D
<CrazyLemon> sam to bi bil pa smeh ja.. ubuntu slovenija pa rade končar :D
<idioterna> loh tut mercator degro
<zdobersek> Condi makes a slam dunk! https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8556987
<Pepelka90> Microsoft Partnering with Dropbox to Integrate Dropbox with Office | Hacker News
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kter hladilnik za laptop mi priporočaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ gorenje
<CrazyLemon> 5 let garancije
<CrazyLemon> pa še domače je
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> Your order has shipped!
<CrazyLemon> yay
<sasa84_> Å¡e led dela!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne dela več! sedaj je nofrost !
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa sasa84_  zakaj potrebuješ "hladilnik" za laptop?
<sasa84_> d je en "podstavk" pa d mogoče še kej shladi :P
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Viber Wrapper Indicator Hides Floating Viber Icon, Adds AppIndicator Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/H6SsHhEjmKo/viber-wrapper-indicator-hides-floating.html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ no tu ti ne morem pomagat ker sem 99% časa na stacionarnem
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/android?page=1     something is cooking in the land of android :)
<Pepelka90> android · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »Build software better, together.«
<sasa84_> pf CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-building/bm3iwCrjO2s
<Pepelka90> Google Skupine
<Pepelka90> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to lahko kdor ce nardi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj to?
<dz0ny_> nardi mirror na githubu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ na android accountu?
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> mislim sej je blo ze prej
<Sky[x]> a so ze prisli uradni updejti ven prek OTA ?
<Sky[x]> ker jst ga se nisem dobil ..
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> enkrat od vceri pa do 15 januarja bos dubu
<dz0ny_> :D
<Sky[x]> really? :D
<R33D3M33R> sasa84_: težave se lotevaš na napačnem koncu
<sasa84_> R33D3M33R: ?
<R33D3M33R> sčisti laptop pa bo se manj grel
<R33D3M33R> pa prave gonilnike namesti
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: ona ma win...
<R33D3M33R> auč, good luck then :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: kaj si pa kupila?
<dz0ny_> k eni majo dual gpu
<dz0ny_> pa lahko uno bl easy graficno uporabljas
<dz0ny_> vecino casa
<sasa84_> lol dz0ny_
<sasa84_> ne ne...jst sm mela tud pr prejšnjem hladilnik/stojalo...baje nej bi blo bolš
<sasa84_> čeprou je ta kr hladen
<dz0ny_> ce ni cez 60 se sploh ne sekiri
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak tisto stojalo žre elektriko iz usbja ane?
<dz0ny_> itak bo zima zdej
<dz0ny_> pol boš rekla da te pa v roke zebe
<dz0ny_> tko maš vsaj mal gretja
<R33D3M33R> sasa84_: se vedno čakamo, da razkriješ kaj si nabavila :)
<sasa84_> lenovo ideapad z710
<sasa84_> zaenkrat sem happy
<R33D3M33R> in uporabljaš operacijski sistem ... ?
<pitastrudl> windows 95
<sasa84_> dej pitastrudl..ne bit brihtn no... mam ME!!!
<sasa84_> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny_> lol 17,3 palca in 1366 x 768
<pitastrudl> tak mam js
<CrazyLemon> http://si.mobileshop.eu/mobiteli/lg/nexus-5-16gb-d821-bela/               seveda..zdaj ko imam telefon pa znižajo ceno
<sasa84_> nope, nima 1366/768 dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> mofos
<Pepelka90> LG Nexus 5 16GB D821 Bela Slovenija cena | Online Mobile Shop
<Pepelka90> »Kupi LG Nexus 5 16GB D821. Cena: 291 €. BREZPLAČNA DOSTAVA, 2 leti garancije. Online kupovina po najbolj ugodnih cenah v Evropi.«
<pitastrudl> jebš n5
<R33D3M33R> sasa84_: kaj pa procesor, če si že tak skrivnostna glede OS
<pitastrudl> OPO je na vrsti zame
<CrazyLemon> i7 procesor pa full hd zaslon
<sasa84_> jst mam 1920*1080 al kok je tist
<sasa84_> i7 4. generacija...kaj vem :P
<R33D3M33R> ok
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> i7 4710mq
<CrazyLemon> laufa na 2.5ghz
<sasa84_> idioterna je požegnu nakup :P
<CrazyLemon> :p
<R33D3M33R> procesor je kul, ampak da dajo not diskretno grafično, ki je hitra glih za en Intel HD je pa malo bizarno
<sasa84_> za jurja glih ne morš prčakvat ne vem kaj....
<CrazyLemon> nvidia 840m primerjaš z intelovo grafično?
<sasa84_> hotla sem 17ko, plac...
<idioterna> sasa84_: za ideapad rabs hladilnik?
<idioterna> kaj pa delas z njim?
<pitastrudl> bitcoine majna
<sasa84_> idioterna: to bl preventiva :P
<dz0ny_> NVIDIA® GeForce
<dz0ny_> to je grelc
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja pa sej ga izklops
<idioterna> sej mas not se intel
<sasa84_> jao mate probleme z mojim kompom... jst sm happy :P
<LorD_DDooM> saši zdaj ne bo treba več laufat vsak dan, ker bo sam še gvihtala s tem kompom.
<dz0ny_> no to sem ji tud jaz reku
<sasa84_> LorD_DDooM: itak je skoz na mizi :)
<sasa84_> 1x na teden gre okol ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj bo izklopila če bo zima kmalu tu :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: a v postlo?
<sasa84_> v lj :)
<dz0ny_> k to tolk greje, da ne rabis druzga zraven
<dz0ny_> .. če te zebe
<sasa84_> dz0ny_: sam je komp dost dost hladnej k prejšn
<sasa84_> mi že ves dan laufa pa sploh ni tok vroče ool touhpada
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> kaj te pol skrbi no
<dz0ny_> ne rabis hladilnika met
<dz0ny_> razen ce hoces bit fancy
<sasa84_> čist tko...tist hladilnik je bil včasih dobr, k sm dala komp na kolena pa tipkala :P
<R33D3M33R> sasa84_: moj point je, da bi lahko to grafično komot izpustili pa se ti bi manj grelo
<sasa84_> SE MI NE GREJE!
<R33D3M33R> če pa rabiš hladilnik :)
<sasa84_> ja...za stojalo :P
<dz0ny_> pol kupiš stojalo
<sasa84_> pa nej bo Å¡e hladilnik zravn :P
<sasa84_> un canyon za 18 ojrov al kok je bil top
<dz0ny_> vomen*
<pitastrudl> najsič
<dz0ny_> ej pitastrudl kaj si zdej pita al Å¡trudl
<dz0ny_> k oboje ne moreš bit
<R33D3M33R> sasa84_: am, tak btw a se ti kaj tipkovnica upogiba med tipkanjem? :)
<sasa84_> R33D3M33R: pa ma kaj vem...jst tud kr močno prtiskam :)
<sasa84_> mi je bla pa ta tipkovnca med bolšmi...mogoče zto, k je tko mehka
<sasa84_> lohk d se na desni mal "udre" al kok nej rečm :)
<sasa84_> pa en dell al asus mi je mel Å¡e fino tipkovnco
<R33D3M33R> no meni se namreč, imam pa tudi lenovo, samo bolj budget prenosnik :)
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: js sm tok dobr da sm lahk
<sasa84_> R33D3M33R: kaj maš pa ti?
<R33D3M33R> lenovo g505
<R33D3M33R> z a4-5000
<sasa84_> sam maš zihr še kšn stacionarca...jst mam sam tega
<R33D3M33R> res je, prenosnik uporabljam precej redko :)
<sasa84_> na tem mam trenutno sam win 8.1... na unmu pa ubuntu 14.04
<sasa84_> skoz govorim, d bom namestila...pa pol včasih kr unga vžgem
<R33D3M33R> mnja, težko boš spravila gor ubuntu brez popolnega reinstalla
<sasa84_> Å¡e stvari si nism prekopirala... razn disertacije, k je tko in tko v dropboxu :P
<R33D3M33R> ne zaupat dropboxu preveč :P
<sasa84_> a mi bo kdo ukradu disertacijo? :P
<dz0ny_> ne zbrisal po pomot
<dz0ny_> ne vejca
<R33D3M33R> tako je, podatki se lahko izgubijo
<sasa84_> na vsake tolk si jo fliknem v tist onecloud al kwa že
<sasa84_> pa kdaj na mejl pošlem....
<R33D3M33R> aha
<R33D3M33R> ok
<sasa84_> Å¡e najbl zihr je, d bi si jo na vsake tolk sprintu :P
<sasa84_> to je moj kolega delu :D
<R33D3M33R> hehe, potem pa veselo pretipkavati :)
<sasa84_> printe dajem itak mentorju..tko d ma tud on backup :P
<R33D3M33R> mogoče si pa kuri z njimi :)
<sasa84_> R33D3M33R: uf! :\
<miha> damn debugiranje :)
<miha> še za irc in facebook nimam časa
 * miha noob :(
 * dz0ny_ hack mode on
<CrazyLemon> Hey guys, I just got word from one of our tipsters that the first OTAs got delayed due to some outstanding bugs, now currently scheduled for the 12th.﻿
<CrazyLemon> FU google!
<idioterna> pa kam se ti tok mudi
<idioterna> sej je bil camera update
<idioterna> k ma zdej tok hecno ikonco za back cam da sm mogu prov kliknt gor da sm vidu kaj nej bi pomenil
<CrazyLemon> hočem več!
<idioterna> sej js tut hocm da loh incoming callu recem "ignore" no :)
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko.. v 5.0 imaš priority mode pa naštimaš da je ignore !
<CrazyLemon> sam še en cel teden kdo bo to dočakal
<sasa84_> oh ja...
<idioterna> kaj te tare sasa84_
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej vem, sej to je edini feature k mi manjka zdej
<idioterna> vse ostalo je itak samo spyware
<CrazyLemon> ni sam spyware
<CrazyLemon> še colors maš..lots of colors
<sasa84_> oh, dopoldne sem sekala drva, zdej pa že celo pop/večer pišem, berem,...
<CrazyLemon> and bolder text!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sekala drva?  a nisi rekla da te noge bolijo ?
<sasa84_> sem že dost bolš...kaj pa majo noge zravn ? :P
<sasa84_> mal rekreacije pa tud ne Å¡kod
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nisem vedel da sediš in sekaš drva :p
<sasa84_> oh, otrok nafte in plina... :P
<idioterna> taprava notranjka
<idioterna> sasa84_: dej se kej na stravo
<idioterna> sej tut sprehodi stejejo
<sasa84_> idioterna: valda ;)
<CrazyLemon> dokler njej prime gps bi se že vrnila nazaj s sprehoda :p
<sasa84_> dejansko res :P
<sasa84_> no, 10-15 minut neb že nazaj pršla <.p
<yang> sasa84_: primorci se bolj znajdejo, zadnic so mel zago na traktorju zalaufano, so celo supo napolnil z drvi v parih urah
<idioterna> pa se zleda niso mel!
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-05
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: upravlanje z procesi na linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42308/#p42308
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> obligiatory https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKvvOFIHs4k
<Pepelka90> V for Vendetta: The Revolutionary Speech (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »The famous speech by V to the city of London, extracted from the film "V for Vendetta." For more visit www.thesovetski.blogspot.com«
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> wat.. v google play so zdaj Å¡e movies
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/565/884/bc0.gif
<CrazyLemon> kam pa gre ta svet..
<napsy> to mas v 5.0? :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy nope :)
<CrazyLemon> eni so kr dobili en film/risanko brezplačno
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne :(
<Sky[x]> kje pa to pogledas ? :D
<Sky[x]> jst mam tud kr movies :)
<Sky[x]> neki novga hiih
<idioterna> http://www.gfycat.com/FearlessWhiteFrenchbulldog
<Pepelka90> funny - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Pepelka90> »Jiffier Gifs«
<napsy> js mam gravity
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> zakaj js nimam...zakaj?!?
<napsy> meh, sam tega sm sel v kino gledat
<napsy> ka sm lacn
<napsy> ka bom jedu dans? :/
<CrazyLemon> napsy domače fuže s tartufato :)
<napsy> morska hrana
<napsy> nevm, nism za te fore :D
<Sky[x]> palacinke :)
<Sky[x]> jajca :D
<napsy> z najvecjim veeljem :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy morska hrana? :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tukaj morskega? :D
<napsy> dunno, you tell me :)
<CrazyLemon> nič :D
<CrazyLemon> fuži so testenine..tartufata pa so tartufi mešani ponavadi s kakšnimi gobami
<Sky[x]> klical na ZZZS zenska po telefonu k je govorila kot da bi z eno penzjonistko govoru
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: namesti filmi google play pa dobiš
<sasa84> juhuuuuu miške ;)
<napsy> elow
<idioterna> zdravo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sem..pa nisem nič dobu
<idioterna> they hate you, personally.
<dz0ny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> kje ste/niste!
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2014/11/lestvica_najbogatejsih_slovencev.aspx
<Pepelka90> Zakonca Login sta z vrha lestvice najbogatejših Slovencev izrinila Sandija Češka (video) | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Nova najbogatejša Slovenca na lestvici revije Manager sta s 617,2 milijona evrov vrednim premoženjem Iza in Samo Login, ki sta po treh letih na vrhu lestvice zamenjala Sandija Češka.«
<CrazyLemon> ah zdaj pa je
<idioterna> pa taka panika je bla :)
<idioterna> zdobersek: ce bom js mel kdaj tok dnarja stoposto ne bom tekmoval
<zdobersek> sej ne tekmujes prostovoljno
<zdobersek> te drugi izvohajo
<idioterna> mene ne bojo
<idioterna> bom na ciper skril!
<zdobersek> well don't do that
<zdobersek> sej masta tud Logina tam
<yang> bogve kaksen login mata za bank account
<CrazyLemon> login login
<CrazyLemon> to je simple
<CrazyLemon> pa password je password
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> What was the name of your first pet?
<zdobersek> Tom
<zdobersek> Talking Tom
<sasa84_> makes money!
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84_> zdobersek: a una dobrška sta pa mom&dad? :P
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> mother & father from another brother
<yang> 3 poznam iz lestvice v zivo in enga virtualno
<zdobersek> pol si avtomatsko v top 50
<CrazyLemon> a je na ircu??
<CrazyLemon> če je .. predstavi nam ga je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> mi bi tudi radi bili top
<sasa84_> ja!
<yang> mislim da je na ircu, vsaj bil je vcasih
<sasa84_> we need money :P
<yang> ta od bitstamp
<zdobersek> onega stamcarja se spomnim, da je vcasih nek blog pisal
<CrazyLemon> aja ta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam stamcar ni top50 ali pač?
<zdobersek> pac!
<zdobersek> 29.
<zdobersek> >40mio
<yang> zdej pa noben ne bo revije manager kupil, k so tole objavil na siolu
<idioterna> ja, k me res zanimajo te reci
<zdobersek> sej vemo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek u jebemti pa res
<yang> zdobersek: evo zlahta
<CrazyLemon> sej tip si zasluži
<CrazyLemon> ker je res smart
<zdobersek> tu smo vsi smart
<zdobersek> jst sem tko smart da sem se v pravilni priimek rodil
<yang> ljubljankovica ni na lestvici
<yang> aja v bistvu poznam se enga torej 4 +1
<zdobersek> ljubljana zaluje
<zdobersek> top 45
<idioterna> zakaj bi bil pa on na lestvici?
<idioterna> sej on sploh bogat ni
<idioterna> sam velicga mercedeza pa veliko bajto ma
<idioterna> oboje dost grdo
<yang> bil je na prejsnjih
<yang> mirko tus je padel iz 500 miljonov na desetino
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> nism se nikol gledal kdo je bogat :)
<zdobersek> a cjo narest se lestvico najbolj revnih?
<yang> sej je en napisal v komentar
<yang> to
<idioterna> js poznam 12 od najbl revnih
<yang> hehe
<yang> jst pa vec od 12
<idioterna> vazic
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: webmin 1.700  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42309/#p42309
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] jefk: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42310/#p42310
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42311/#p42311
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] jefk: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42312/#p42312
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NDkVx9AzSY
<Pepelka90> YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »For the past three years we’ve challenged parents to pretend they ate all their kids’ Halloween Candy, shoot video of it, and upload that video to YouTube. W...«
<CrazyLemon> najboljša je na 1:57
<CrazyLemon> tej se vidi da ni razvajena :)
<CrazyLemon> haha..tudi 2:04 je kul :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42313/#p42313
<upd> :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] jefk: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42314/#p42314
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42315/#p42315
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @05.11.2014 12:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:07, Kulminacija: 10:46:47, Sončni zahod: 15:44:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> hm ?
<yang> 18
<yang> pa cist oblacni
<yang> kul
<napsy> jup mrzlo ni
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] jefk: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42316/#p42316
<idioterna> js nism nc kej "cist" oblecen
<idioterna> sm kr lepo u kratkih rokavih u tivoli parku
<pitastrudl> a tok toplo je v lj
<pitastrudl> u kp pa piha u pm
<pitastrudl> črni oblaki
<pitastrudl> :s
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @05.11.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:07, Kulminacija: 10:46:47, Sončni zahod: 15:44:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.4°C @05.11.2014 13:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% Veter: jugovzhodnik 9.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:12, Kulminacija: 10:49:57, Sončni zahod: 15:48:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> 21c???
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> wind chill eh
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/XbGlyhl.png
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kje ti vidiš črne oblake :)
<pitastrudl> k sm biu na titovem trgu je mal kapljal pa pihal
<pitastrudl> niso bli glih črni :P
<pitastrudl> ampak so taki k jih nočš
<pitastrudl> a ti si iz kopra CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl okolice ja
<pitastrudl> kul
<sasa84> kle pr nas tud piha :\
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.6°C @05.11.2014 13:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: južni veter 7.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:28, Kulminacija: 10:47:36, Sončni zahod: 15:45:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @05.11.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:16, Kulminacija: 10:46:51, Sončni zahod: 15:44:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> toplo mamo
<idioterna> js morm kr jit mau vn s kulesam
<pitastrudl> kdo pozna kak dobr RDP program za ubuntu->win7
<pitastrudl> teamviever ni rdp sam je tut mal crap :s
<idioterna> krdc
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Three More Games Added to Humble Indie Bundle 13  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lI54HK4buJU/three-games-added-humble-indie-bundle-13
<upd> realvnc
<zdobersek> a bo dezval
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e!
<CrazyLemon> ti kr pejt na kolo!
<zdobersek> a moram coln zraven vzet?
<CrazyLemon> ni treba..napihljiv kajak will do
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> here comes the rain
<zdobersek> blublublu
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> gravity se mi je pokazal na youtubeu
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<napsy> ou yea
<CrazyLemon> Brezplačno
<CrazyLemon> Kupljen: 5. nov. 2014
<CrazyLemon> Oglasi: Brez
<CrazyLemon> Ne poteče
<napsy> uu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEw3j7jWtm0
<Pepelka90> Gravity - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Sandra Bullock and George Clooney star in this heart-pounding thriller written, set in the infinite and unforgiving realm of deep space. Bullock plays a bril...«
<napsy> se slovenske podnapise mam :D
<CrazyLemon> i told you it was awesome
<napsy> CrazyLemon: now you're one of us :P
 * CrazyLemon feels honored
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> ja nc pol
<idioterna> grem domol
<slax0r> slovenija moj domol?
<upd> madona ne vem a bi poslal prošnjo za zootfly al ne :s
<napsy> do it
<upd> mah problem je, k me skrbi kako bi mi Å¡lo
<napsy> btk
<napsy> probas
<napsy> ena izkusna vec
<upd> ja, ne vem a bi jim kr slike poslal zravn, kaj sem delal
<napsy> posl vse kar mislis da ti bo pomagal
<napsy> nikol ni prevc
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> a ni zootfly tisto podjetje ki je na kickstarter dalo tisto električno kolo or smth
<upd> ne tisto je flykly, zootfly razvija igrice
<dz0ny_> upd: c guy?
<upd> tud v C ju sem porabil ene 2 leti ja
<pitastrudl> se bi dalo switchat med workspacei z podrsom s tremi prsti po touchpadu?
<dz0ny_> jes
<dz0ny_> namesti si unity config tool
<dz0ny_> pa lahko nastaviš
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> or or!
<CrazyLemon> uporabiš ta tri prsta za ctrl alt ->
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> mah to je preveč dela
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: misliš unity tweak tool? pod workspace shortcuts ne morem narediti dodatnega shortcuta
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Tomahawk Music Player Returns With New Look, Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/UZ4W8IK0gyM/tomahawk-media-player-returns-new-look-features
<yang> Dans sem bil v/na Gmajnicah
<yang> TEzko se jih najdde
<yang> bogu za ledzima
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42317/#p42317
<anny> yang, si bil v zavetišču?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ene-mini-rulade-pa-dve-multisole.jpg
<idioterna> today 15 years ago
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo..in nisi danes spet šel na ene mini rulade in dve multisole da nadaljuješ tradicijo?
<CrazyLemon> shame on you
<idioterna> otroc se niso sli spat
<idioterna> pol pa greva v piran
<idioterna> k je 15 let odkar se strinjava da sva partnerja
<yang> no euro rolade in multisole so bistveno drazje sedaj :)
<yang> 5.11.99 sem jaz bivso spoznal :)
<yang> uno iz tvojga konca
<anny> ja, cene so bistveno višje
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi rolade so bistveno boljše!
<CrazyLemon> pa multisola tudi zihr boljša..več vode dajo zdaj zravn!
<yang> CrazyLemon: najboljso samsnito sem jaz jedel ko sem mel 7 let, tko da dvomim da je lahko danes hrana boljsa :)
<anny> kaj je samsnita?
<CrazyLemon> yang to sam pomeni da od 7ega leta nisi jedel dovolj kakovostne hrane..nič druzga :D
<yang> indijancek brez cokolade
<CrazyLemon> kaj je indijancek?
<yang> ne delajo jih vec, v jugoslaviji so jih se delal tej ki zdaj prodajajo kebab v lj
<lynxlynx> Å¡plevta
<CrazyLemon> yang albanci?
<yang> ja
<anny> indijance Å¡e delajo
<anny> ravno zadnjič sem iskala, kako se temu reče v angleščini
<yang> mam jih v hladilniku ti povem
<yang> (maxi) Choco kisses
<anny> točno
<CrazyLemon> !g maxi choco kisses
<Pepelka90> Guerlain Kiss Kiss Maxi Shine - 643 Chocolate Shine reviews ... http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=76951/Kiss-Kiss-Maxi-Shine---643-Chocolate-Shine/Guerlain/Lipstick
<CrazyLemon> right
<yang> anny:
<yang> http://www.gurman.eu/recepti.php?S=6&Article=7402
<Pepelka90> Kuharski recept - šamšnite
<Pepelka90> »priljubljena sladica iz biskvitnega testa in beljakove pene«
<CrazyLemon> meh..tole je kr neki :)
<yang> tale ni prava
<yang> mora bit samo beljak, pa spodaj rezina kot pri kremsniti ali pa se to ne
<yang> najboljso sem jedel na Visu
<anny> opa, to pa ni to
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<anny> dzony pripravite vreče
<idioterna> js sm jih ze
<anny> indijanci so z oblatom
<dz0ny_> pr nas sam piha :)
<idioterna> pa pumpa je spodej
<dz0ny_> nc dezja
<dz0ny_> celo jasno je mal
<idioterna> da se bo avtomatsko przgala ce bo voda not v jasku
<idioterna> ja sej do ene 21h bo tut v piranu jasno
<CrazyLemon> no..ne vem če je to res - ker pri nas zdaj pada
<CrazyLemon> piran pa tudi ni daleč (vsaj po zraku ne) :)
<idioterna> no sej nima veze, sej sva kolesarja
<idioterna> sva vodotesna
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ti računaš na izlet v piran
<anny> lp
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej bi su v ksn hotel sam je lih napacn del meseca
<idioterna> tko da cez ksn tedn mogoce
<yang> vedno manj je slascicarn v LJ
<yang> zvezda pa itak odira pri cenah
<idioterna> hecno, meni se pa zdi da je ravno obratno
<yang> kje je kaksna ?
<idioterna> povsod jih je polno
<yang> jst ti povem za 3 ki jih ni vec
<idioterna> fino
<idioterna> pomembno je, da ljudje bolj zdravo zivijo in jedo manj sladkarij
<yang> sej ti pravim, tam kjer so bile vcasih je sedaj kebab, recimo v siski
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak jaz poznam cel kup novih slascicarn
<idioterna> sicer ne vem kje so, vem samo kaksne ipje majo
<yang> :)
<yang> ce je bife malo boljsi, ima tudi vitrino s tortami
<yang> dans mam indijancke za vecerjio
<idioterna> js sm mel domac med na domacem kruhu
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Slow Club - Complete Surrender
<yang> to sem mel vceraj pa predvcerajsnjim
<yang> zadnjic sem kupil domac med ko sem bil na primorskem
<yang> ga je ze pol manj
<yang> res je dober
<yang> sicer ce nisi zdraven ko ga delajo, ne ves ali je redcen ali ne, upas da ni prevec
<pitastrudl> kr indijancke bi jedl
<pitastrudl> kanibali
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> od tega medex je baje vec kot 40% razredcen je nekdo ki je cebelar rekel, ker pr medexu ta boljse snovi porabijo za izdelavo tistih raznih dodatkov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/novice/sotheby-s-v-enem-veceru-v-malho-spravil-422-milijonov-dolarjev/350409
<Pepelka90> Sotheby's v enem večeru v malho spravil 422 milijonov dolarjev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »V dražbeni hiši Sotheby's si manejo roke: v rekordnem izkupičku so v enem večeru iztržili kar 422 milijonov dolarjev, prednjačil pa je Giacomettijev Voz, za katerega je novi lastnik odštel kar 101 ...«
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je tale giacometti in zakaj še nisem slišal za njega :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42318/#p42318
<upd> ravno guglam o njemu lol
<upd> Giacometti's Chariot (conceived and cast in 1950) is a unique painted cast depicting a goddess perched  atop a chariot with large wheels. According to Sotheby's, it is one of only two examples that remain in private hands and has been in the same private collection for over four decades. It will be the first Chariot to appear at auction in more than 30 years.
<upd> nebi dal 5€ za to
<idioterna> mi smo sami vrtel ta med tko da vemo da je domac
<idioterna> pa sami pekl kruh iz moke k smo jo sami zmlel iz domace pire
<yang> bio
<CrazyLemon> ohoho.. the fun has started
<CrazyLemon> fajn lije
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<yang> ja tud tukaj je zace
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 18.5°C @05.11.2014 19:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% Veter: jugovzhodnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:12, Kulminacija: 10:49:57, Sončni zahod: 15:48:42
<yang> zacelo
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @05.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:07, Kulminacija: 10:46:47, Sončni zahod: 15:44:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> jaz sem sicer mislil, da se bo ulilo ze ob 14h
<yang> ob 16h je malo kapljalo
<pitastrudl> kako je lahk 18stopinj lol
<yang> temperatura je cist cudna
<yang> zadnic je bla 0 zjutraj
<pitastrudl> a to je kao od arsota al kaj
<yang> kdor zeli pomagat gmajnicam jim (med drugim) lahko podari tudi racunalnik http://zavetisce-ljubljana.si/sl-si/1468/vsak-lahko-pomaga-kako-lahko-pomagamo
<Pepelka90> Kako lahko pomagamo | Vsak lahko pomaga | zavetisce-ljubljana
<Pepelka90> »Kako lahko pomagamo | Vsak lahko pomaga | zavetisce-ljubljana«
<idioterna> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 16.9°C @05.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% Veter: jugozahodnik 5.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:48, Kulminacija: 10:50:36, Sončni zahod: 15:49:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> evo v piranu nc ne dezuje
<idioterna> or jabuk would tell me!
<yang> to je boja
<yang> mors potapljace vprasat
<idioterna> ma sej mi je vseen kasn vreme je
<yang> a si se mislu it kopat v piran ?
<idioterna> sej se grem
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/aOoyWsc.png
<idioterna> to so sicer hipsterske sale tko da
<idioterna> i don't expect you to understand
<yang> ja res jih ne razumem
<yang> studiram kako narest imenik za polinkat vsa zavetisca
<yang> oz kaj nej izberem mediawiki al wordpress raje
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: freebirth
<yang> na wiki bi lahko se drugi dodajal linke gor
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42319/#p42319
<LorD_DDooM> slaxor quirkless scum.
<yang> mel sem ze tako stran pred casom, pa se mi je streznik usul pol
<yang> time for update
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ne rabimo quirkov :) btw, si pogledal kaj not, kko je queue?
<LorD_DDooM> Mediumi so polni, assaulti so OK, ostalo je pa insta join
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Tensnake feat. Fiora - See Right Through
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: a ni TBR zdaj za cbill?
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, naslednji teden...ta teden je IFR
<slax0r> aja, zato pa je heavy se zmeren
<LorD_DDooM> Mhm...naslednji teden bo pa odlom
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> bo cas da SCR masteram :)
<slax0r> zdaj mi ni, k je medium vedno poln
<slax0r> pa ka so neki damage pa range povisal?
<slax0r> na laserih?
<slax0r> nism se uspel patchat, ne da bi se se loginal :/
<LorD_DDooM> Dmg samo na IS LPL pa IS SMPL, ostalo so pa heat izednačili na IS MPL in IS SPL...pa range na vseh teh pulsih
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42320/#p42320
<LorD_DDooM> pa neki tud na C laserjih
<LorD_DDooM> Tkoda ISLPL ima ba TVN-2X zdaj 511-1022 ranga z vsemi quirki pa moduli
<LorD_DDooM> RVN-2x*
<slax0r> 2X ma range quirk?
<LorD_DDooM> 25% na ISLPL in ISML
<slax0r> a, ql
<slax0r> tile quirki so mi kr neki...pravzaprav mi je vse kr neki, ker je vedno manj lore related
<LorD_DDooM> Pa 25% manj heata na oba in 25% manjši duration
<LorD_DDooM> Meni so pa fajn...dejansko je zdaj šasija uporabna za to čemur je bila namenjena
<slax0r> ja, iz tega vidika je kul, sam mislim glede razlike v tehnologiji
<slax0r> C bi naj bli top shit, IS pa broken excuse of a tech
<slax0r> zato so pa clanovci v lore zavzeli po cel planet z enim starom recim
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, ampak poj bi moral it 2x star vs 3x lance...pa niso. Tko da morajo nekak zbalansirat
<slax0r> ceb bli techi kt bi moral bit, bi lahk bil 1x start vs 3x lance :)
<slax0r> s/start/star
<LorD_DDooM> Saj jaz bi bil za to...
<slax0r> definitivno bi bilo zanimivo
<LorD_DDooM> Samo poj bi se matchmaking algoritmu strgalo
<slax0r> pa vem da morajo pac prodajat kolk lahko, sam ceb hotl met lore, potem se v IS neb blo C mechov
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi tipčki šli na Battle Valu (BV) sistem, poj lahko šli na praktično katerokoli kombinacijo...tko pa niso in imamo 12v12
<LorD_DDooM> random team
<slax0r> men je najbl zau da sm MWLL zamudu :/
<LorD_DDooM> Ma nisi kej preveč zamudil
<LorD_DDooM> Škoda samo ker ne smejo več razvijat MWLL
<slax0r> mja, pa a ni to bil kao student/hoby project?
<LorD_DDooM> indie mod ki je prerasel v samostojni Å¡pil
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš na youtube polno videov od gameplaya... par stvari so full dobro naredili, ene pač ne.
<LorD_DDooM> Pa MWLL je že 3058+, tko da si imel
<LorD_DDooM> že light gauss pa rotary AC
<LorD_DDooM> machine gun arraye in blaserje
<slax0r> saj vem da mam videe, jih vcasih kaj pogledam :)
<slax0r> men se bolj gre zato ker si lahk elemental :D
<LorD_DDooM> meh
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> double o
<dz0ny_> http://air.radioterminal.si:8000/moje
<dz0ny_> a dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to da porniče gledaš?
<CrazyLemon> dela ja
<dz0ny_> thx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ Å¡e sliko pls
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<dz0ny_> sam to me je zanimal :D
<CrazyLemon> pa drugič "NSFW" bi bil primeren..bog ne daj da bi kdo pršu mimo sobe v tem trenutku :P
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> pa kaj
<dz0ny_> a bi odprl vrata
<dz0ny_> po moje neb...
<CrazyLemon> so odprta vrata :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..hecal sem se glede slike..ampak vseeno hvala za link :D
<idioterna> a slisal si da porn gleda?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja! the horrors!
<idioterna> kr ja
<idioterna> una tipicna porn muzika je kr grozna
<CrazyLemon> ko bi bla vsaj muzika
<CrazyLemon> ffs kaj je s tem tvinom
<CrazyLemon> nič ne dela
<yang> men dela
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj pa je blo?
<idioterna> dretje?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna med drugim
<idioterna> mogoce je gledu grozljivko :)
<CrazyLemon> yang meni pa stream Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> tako na localhostu
<CrazyLemon> kot na tvin.si
<yang> mislim jaz gledam to kar prek http
<yang> na XBMC
<yang> vcas se kej zakvadratka tut
<yang> ampak ponavad kar deluje
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-06
<pitastrudl> pa kva je z tem puttyem lol
<pitastrudl> kak se sploh kopira output iz puttya v ubuntu
<pitastrudl> z desnim klikom gre da se kopira v puttyu
<pitastrudl> sam da se kopira iz puttya v ubuntu clipboard pa ni Å¡ans wtf
<upd> pitastrudl, ko oznacis bi moral avtomatsko kopirat
<pitastrudl> upd: pa noče
<upd> probaj potem ko oznacis teks kliknit na koncu vrstice oz. prazno polje
<pitastrudl> nope
<upd> ctrl+c ? :)
<pitastrudl> bope
<pitastrudl> to sam nardi "C^"
<pitastrudl> oz ^C
<upd> ctrl+shift+c
<pitastrudl> isti Å¡morn
<upd> mja vjertno kak bug
<pitastrudl> grrrrr
<pitastrudl> bi uporabljal temrinal za sshjat sam uporabljam Å¡e ssh key
<upd> ne razumem
<pitastrudl> pač nevem kak bi vnesel sploh private key v terminalu za sshjat
<upd> ne vem zakaj pa ne poguglas
<upd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Pepelka90> SSH/OpenSSH/Keys - Community Help Wiki
<pitastrudl> ker sem Å¡ele malce prej dal putty gor pa delal neki :P
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42321/#p42321
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42322/#p42322
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] jefk: Re: Vklop VNC dostopa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42323/#p42323
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @06.11.2014 8:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:34, Kulminacija: 10:46:50, Sončni zahod: 15:43:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<miha> eno prašanje, a obstaja kak http header, ki bi proxyem povedal, da naj ne bufferirajo? :)
<miha> konkretno, za transfer-encoding:chunked
<idioterna> Pragma: no-cache
<miha> a je dost?
<idioterna> depends on the proxy i guess
<idioterna> ce uposteva
<miha> predvsem me skrbi za push/pull :)
<miha> če ne da skoz CORS headerja, bo klient zapru povezavo :(
<miha> te 3 headerje mam za cache: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/49547/making-sure-a-web-page-is-not-cached-across-all-browsers
<Pepelka90> http - Making sure a web page is not cached, across all browsers - Stack Overflow
<idioterna> hmnja
<idioterna> je ze neki casa kar sm se ukvarjal s tem
<miha> pa seveda
<idioterna> pa vem da se ni dal nardit perfektno
<miha> res.header('Access-Control-Allow-Origin', '*');     res.header('Access-Control-Allow-Methods', 'GET,PUT,POST,DELETE,OPTIONS');
<miha> teh 5 headerjev mam v nodejs, pa chunked encoding naredim
<miha> zdj nism probal z zadnimi no-cache headerji, sam prej sm nginx moral dat
<miha>         proxy_read_timeout 220;         proxy_buffering off;
<miha> da je ok delal, to mam Å¡e zdj
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> a ma kdo mogoce digitalocean?
<yang> jaz
<idioterna> jaz
<idioterna> miha: kje ti pa ne dela?
<slax0r> kk ste zadovoljni?
<miha> idioterna: men vse dela... sam pri strankah so pa vedno problemi
<miha> idioterna: default squid inštalacija mi ne dela problemov, sam bogve kaj za vraga lahk ma kdo za proxy :)
<miha> moram probat na sigov mreži, če tam dela, bo delal povsod?! :D
<yang> slax0r: jst sem zadovoljen, pac VPS kot VPS, kaj naj recem tut hostvirtual ni slab, pa isto majo SSD diske, se hitrejse po meritvah
<miha> hetzner ma zelo fajn dedicated mašine za 50 eur :p
<slax0r> kul, potem nism prevec "zasral" k sm ze narocu :D
<napsy> dan
<yang> slax0r: digitalocean ma predvsem ugodne cene
<CrazyLemon> miha hetzner ima čudno politiko glede diskov :)
<miha> hetzner ma čudno politiko tudi glede vpn/tor/ostalga hekanja
<miha> ampak mašine in link in zanesljivost je pa top
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> nam so diski kr hitr gobal
<yang> pred leti je bil recimo IRC port blokiran na hetznerju
<idioterna> pa to da morjo zmer ugasnt box ce menajo disk je tut za koga zoprn
<miha> plačaš za najem mašine in linka manj kot bi v slo plačal sam za hosting tvoje mašine
<idioterna> cheap pa so ja
<idioterna> mi mamo zdej na OVH produkcijo
<idioterna> v montrealu
<idioterna> k ma res phat pipes do amazon aws in nam ful prov pride
<yang> miha: dedicated serverji so ponavadi cenejsi kot kolokacija
<idioterna> vse sm pojedu :(
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> idioterna: kako je v piranu, se kopas ?
<miha> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex40 ali http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex40ssd
<Pepelka90> Hetzner Online AG: Dedicated Root Server EX40
<Pepelka90> »Hetzner Online Dedicated Root Server EQ. High-Performance Server Hosting with Unlimited Traffic, 4 solid IP Addresses, Full Root Access, Intel Core i7, SATA II Hard Disks, Green Power in new Data Center, VNC via Robot, Backup und Rescue System.«
<miha> v sloveniji bi to blo kolk? 100? :D
<idioterna> yang: sm ze zdavni nazaj
<idioterna> ob sedmih zjutri sm bil ze v officu
<yang> idioterna: nocna, dezevvna fura ?
<yang> z biciklom ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> praznovanje 15. obletnce poroke
<idioterna> in nisva sla v piran, sam doma sva vroco cokolado skuhala
<idioterna> sva mislna jit pa sva se premislna pol
<idioterna> bova sla z bicikli ko se bo bols pocutla
<yang> nc jst tut grem v "office"
<yang> lp
<CrazyLemon> poroke??
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nisem pričakoval od tebe idioterna
<idioterna> no pac
<idioterna> tko clovk rece da ldje razumejo
<idioterna> uresnic sva sam tm sedela u piranu pa se strinjala da se dobr stekava pa da bi se mogoce skp vselila
<napsy> sweet :)
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem pa zakaj sam ena mini rolada potem..aww a sta si jo delila? :D
<idioterna> sej to je un pack
<idioterna> k jih je 7 not
<idioterna> ucas niso individualno zavijal
<idioterna> so bli bl ekolosko zavedni
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42324/#p42324
<miha> a ma kdo kake izkušnje z wireless extenderji? rabil bi nekaj dokaj pocen, pa da ok, recimo http://www.conrad.si/Ocene.htm?websale8=conrad-slowenien&tpl=tpl_read_prod_rating.htm&pi=975573&ci=SHOP_AREA_224196_0415195 razmišljam
<Pepelka90> Oja�evalnik WLAN-signala Netgear WN3000RP N300 - Ojačevalniki za WLAN WLAN Omrežja Računalniki & Pisarna - Conrad - Va�a spletna trgovina za elektroniko, ra�unalnike multimedijo, modelarstvo & tehnika
<Pepelka90> »Conrad Electronic - Conrad zanesljiv partner, �iroka ponudba, hitra dostava, svetovanje, prijazni sodelavci. Ponudba: avtomatizacija doma, oprema za avto, oprema za pisarne in ra�unalni�ka oprema, multimedija, merilna tehnika, komponente, orodje, TV AUDIO/VIDEO«
<miha> edini, ki ima univerzalno dobre review je precej drag: http://www.conrad.si/WLAN-Repeater-1200-MBit%2Fs-2.4GHz,-5-GHz-Netgear-EX6200.htm?websale8=conrad-slowenien&pi=1226814
<Pepelka90> WLAN Repeater 1200 MBit/s 2.4 GHz, 5 GHz Netgear EX6200/Ojačevalniki za WLAN/Računalniki & Pisarna/Conrad.si
<Pepelka90> »WLAN Repeater 1200 MBit/s 2.4 GHz, 5 GHz Netgear EX6200 -«
<CrazyLemon> mislim miha a ti to resno.. kupil boš wireless extender v trgovini ki uporablja iso-8859-2
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne bom kupoval web serverja pri njih?
<CrazyLemon> ne zaslužijo si sploh da bi karkoli kupil pri njih! karkoli! drugače pa ne bi vedel.. za ceno tega netgeara se verjetno bl splača kupit kak router kot pa wireless extender :)
<miha> sorodniki ne marajo Å¡e ene grde Å¡katle :)
<miha> itak ni nevemkaka linija, tako da me padec hitrosti ne gane preveč
<miha> sam da povezava stabilna
<dz0ny_> a ni saša nekaj kupvala?
<dz0ny_> pa ne vem kak ose obnese tist
<dz0ny_> povezava je lahko slaba ker je 10 ap na istem kanalu
<miha> dz0ny_: na tisti vasi ne more biti dost ap, bom pa testiral kanale ko se bom spravu :)
<miha> sam da je antena dobra, pa da se ne obesi kr tak
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 6.km  S od MOZIRJA @06/11/2014 11:31:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+14.95+E
<zdobersek> hopa!
<CrazyLemon> dont be scared little boy .. its all over now
<zdobersek> ce dezka
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> behold the stupidity: https://paste.gparent.org/478
<slax0r> tipson kr password v plaintext dal gor :D
<CrazyLemon> much game
<CrazyLemon> much swag
<slax0r> such cool
<slax0r> so wow
<zdobersek> so what
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42325/#p42325
<slax0r> miha: holly shit, za to dobis ze skor 3x wrt54gl, dd-wrt, bridging
<miha> :D
<dz0ny_> slax0r: don't worry itak je ze ne drug spremenil geslo, zato mu ne dela :D
<miha> slax0r: a tist za 160 eur? en je napisal, da zdaj po celi farmi vleče wlan :)
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ne saj je potem sam spremenil :)
<slax0r> miha: tega js nikol ne verjamem :)
<miha> hehe
<miha> odvisn kolk vlka farma
<slax0r> prvo to, drugo pa kaj je vse tam
<CrazyLemon> če je odprt prostor ni panike..itak da vleče povsod
<slax0r> ^
<upd> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42325/#p42325
<Pepelka90> UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ? (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<zdobersek> time for ubuntu.si beer hours
<zdobersek> al kaj je ze blo
<upd> ta tema, recimo lahko bi, kdaj naredili konferenco na g+, oz. nekje, kjer bi stari mački odgovarjali na probleme ostalih
<zdobersek> smo tud mel
 * dz0ny_ not that old
<zdobersek> ste*
<dz0ny_> al pa simpl na irc
<dz0ny_> HO ma prevec bandwidtha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ irc ni simple.. hangouts pa maš window share + youtube stream + youtube recording
<upd> bolš je da recimo shera desktop, pa vidiš kaj ga muči, polovica niti ne ve kaj je njihov problem
<CrazyLemon> torej ne rabiš več enih in istih zadev ponavljat
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ce irc ni simple, potem pa res nevem kaj je simpl
<slax0r> +e
<dz0ny_> evo CrazyLemon se javi :>
<dz0ny_> pa upd
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pa ni simple.. a lahk maš window share? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. mislim da bom počasi začel z novim forumom
<slax0r> ne, saj ravno zato je simple
<slax0r> multiplayer-notepad
<CrazyLemon> its time :D
<dz0ny_> maš screen | > pastebinit
<dz0ny_> asci rly
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da smo napovedali da bo avgusta že gor
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je pa že skoraj december! :D
<slax0r> slackware tudi nima bloated package managerja in je zato simple :)
<slax0r> KISS
<slax0r> mislim, ni sam zaradi tega simple :)
<slax0r> kako mislis nov forum?
<slax0r> a prav sprogramirat ga mislis?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntu.si ga moram dat
<slax0r> aja, sm mislu da se ti je poslabsal :)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje.. Å¡e tega se mi ne da spravit gor kaj Å¡ele kaj druzga :)
<slax0r> pa ljudje forum se uporabljajo?
<CrazyLemon> sej vidiš da uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> al misliš da si pepelka zmišljuje poste
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> limun ma like 8 racunov odprtih
<zdobersek> multi-schizo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne spremljam :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek AT LEAST
<zdobersek> I KNOW
<CrazyLemon> js sm tako ubuntu kot miran kot sailor
<napsy> ooo
<zdobersek> oooo
<napsy> zuni lijo ko pri norcih
<napsy> kok romantico
<zdobersek> ... zakaj bi pri norcih dezeval?
<napsy> doh
<miha> dežuje lepo ja
<zdobersek> blublublu I am Lorde
<pitastrudl> ne
<zdobersek> ... ja
<miha> a kdo uporablja morda https://github.com/nkashyap/console.io ?
<Pepelka90> nkashyap/console.io · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »console.io - JavaScript Remote Web Console«
<zdobersek> dz0nad
<zdobersek> ziher
<miha> zgleda dobro
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa naj to uporavljal?
<slax0r> uporabljal*
<zdobersek> DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO USE
<miha> :D
<miha> namest http://jsconsole.com/
<Pepelka90> JavaScript console - for debugging JavaScript and remote debugging mobile web apps
<slax0r> in kaj je jsconsole? :D
<miha> da lahk vohuniš za uporabniki aplikacije :)
<miha> če pravijo da jim kaj ne dela :)
<slax0r> meh :)
<pitastrudl> se komu sanja zakaj mi noče kopirat output iz puttya v cliboard ubuntuja
<napsy> hum
<napsy> putty uporablas v ubuntu?
<pitastrudl> ja
<napsy> zaka pa to?
<zdobersek> ker putty ne kopira v X clipboard?
<pitastrudl> nevem, u winsih sm tut uporablu, zato ga tut tuki
<napsy> aham, no pol pa kar .. deal with your problems :)
<pitastrudl> ja maš kak boljši predlog?
<napsy> terminal?
<zdobersek> tty
<slax0r> say woot
<zdobersek> woot
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is-tuuXUZ4g
<Pepelka90> LAMBORGHINI FIRE! GUMBALL TRON AVENTADOR ON FIRE IN LONDON - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Team57 Lamborghini Aventador from Gumball 3000 was putting on a show last night for people in London when it then got a little too hot. It was bizarre how it...«
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: TeamViewer 10 Beta Available For Download [Remote Desktop Software]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/iGTPhakxTjQ/teamviewer-10-beta-available-for.html
<zdobersek> QUICK
<zdobersek> DRIVE AWAY FROM THE FIRE
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Prizes Ahoy! Ubuntu Scope Showdown Kicks Off  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zQvJo9VoQpk/ubuntu-scope-showdown-competition-launched
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=28446&LNK=152
<Pepelka90> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<Pepelka90> »Koliko rabiš, da otroci nehajo kadit?«
<idioterna> sej otroc ne kadijo
<yang> idioterna: jst sem probal cigaret ko sem mel 7 let in me je za zmeri odvrnil
<idioterna> js ga nism probal
<idioterna> tut ne mislm
<zdobersek> YOU MONSTER
<idioterna> ce pa smrdi.
<yang> idioterna: okus ma po cigumijih :)
<idioterna> fuj
<idioterna> sovrazm cigumije
<napsy> zakaj?
<idioterna> why would i need a reason to hate something
<napsy> ah tako
<napsy> pff, hater
<idioterna> i hate all the haters who don't hate themselves
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaksen IPv6 subnet dodeljuje SIOL za fizicne uporabnike ?
<CrazyLemon> yang misliš na prefix? /56
<yang> ok
<slax0r> erm, prefix je 2002:...
<slax0r> subnet pa je /56 :P
<idioterna> zastarel ipv6 dajejo
<idioterna> js hocm 2014: prefix
<slax0r> ne vem tocno ker prefix je :)
<yang> idioterna: dajejo tiste alokacije, katere imajo :)
<idioterna> slabi so.
<yang> mislim, da nimajo 2014
<yang> oops
<yang> http://bgp.he.net/AS5603#_prefixes6 sam tega imajo
<Pepelka90> AS5603 Telekom Slovenije d.d. - bgp.he.net
<Pepelka90> »AS5603 Telekom Slovenije d.d. Network Information«
<yang> idioterna: 2014:: sploh ne obstaja :)
<slax0r> duh
<zdobersek> casper?
<slax0r> tudi
<yang> idioterna: http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv6-unicast-address-assignments/ipv6-unicast-address-assignments.xhtml
<Pepelka90> IPv6 Global Unicast Address Assignments
<yang> jst sem mel se 3ffe :)
<yang> dokler je bil se 6bone
<CrazyLemon> slax0r right :)
 * CrazyLemon is busy in ne ve kje mu je glava kje pa ....
<zdobersek> nos
<yang> Pred Fredi Milerjem, je bil se Frenkie Miler https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevqpjoepYA
<Pepelka90> Frankie Miller - Darlin - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Add Telegram Support To Pidgin With Telegram Purple  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TLbhvgWoG7I/add-telegram-support-to-pidgin-with.html
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The New Pornographers - Dancehall Domine
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<dz0ny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ what is this sourcery.. govorijo ffs! govorijo!
<dz0ny_> :D
<CrazyLemon> cant stand all this talking :(
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj je zdej z forumom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ up and running
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš :)
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e punbb bazo convertamo
<CrazyLemon> pa importamo v vanilla
<CrazyLemon> pa na hitro stestiramo
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> enkrat v nedeljo bi lahko odprli
<dz0ny_> k
<dz0ny_> bom mogoče našel čas za wp :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej bova to skupaj zrihtala temo ... po tem ko izide lollipop :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ seriously.. kaj je ta BS na radiu? spet kino šiška fora?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42326/#p42326
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> fajn lije
<CrazyLemon> o ja..čist rdeč "sm" ratal
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42327/#p42327
<CrazyLemon> đizs kako pada
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> promorci ste itak vsi rdeci
<idioterna> kr yanga vpras
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja
<idioterna> on se spozna na komunizm!
<idioterna> na fasizm sicer mal manj, ampak sej ni on kriv
<upd> čist ste pisani
<pitastrudl> bunch of fruitcakes
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> said pita Å¡trudl :>
<yang> jaja idioterna ti pa tvoj ljubljankovic, danes sem parkiral izven bs3 da sem dobil parking
<yang> kadar je kaka festa v areni, nimas sanse da parkiras
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvkPFXdpOQQ luštno
<Pepelka90> Preparing for #CometLanding - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »After a ten-year journey, Rosetta and Philae had finally reached their destination, Comet 67P/Churyumov–Gerasimenko. Rosetta spent many weeks studying the co...«
<CrazyLemon> aja..kmalu bo ane?
<yang> idioterna: valda da so rdeci, pomoje se iz jugoslavije ven niso, ce majo se Titov trg
<idioterna> yang: ti bi lahko ze enkrat mal trajnostno mobilnost odkril
<idioterna> ne pa da s tem plehom unicujes naso skupno naravo
<yang> idioterna: kaj pa proizvodnja, zdaj je manj onesnazeno, ker je sla vecina fabrik zu grund
<yang> pa na toplarno so dal filtre da se malo lazje diha
<yang> idioterna: zrak je boljsi v LJ kot leta 1960, ko je bilo 5% danasnjih avtov
<yang> idioterna: ti si hecn, kr predpostavljas, da naj bi se vsi z bicikli vozil, zato ker tebi to ustreza
<idioterna> komot se vozs z busom al pa taksijom, ce ti tko bl ustreza
<yang> trend je pa ravno obraten, vsako gospodinjstvo ima zdej ze vec kot en avto
<idioterna> ja, exactly
<idioterna> cist po nepotrebnem
<idioterna> ogrozate ljudi
<idioterna> s svojimi kantami
<yang> taksijem ja...taksisti so neprespani in po mobitelih govorijo med voznjo
<idioterna> k jih je povsod polno
<CrazyLemon> kako po nepotrebnem.. seveda je potrebno
<idioterna> pa smetite mesto
<CrazyLemon> a bomo edini na vasi ki imamo en avto??
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo pa sosed reku???
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bit smotan no.. treba je pa pika
<yang> zakaj bi me en drug vozil naokoli, ce imam sam izpit, ti ga pa verjetno nimas, zato ti ne preostane drugega
<idioterna> joj ta yang
<idioterna> verjetno ni koncal niti osnovne sole
<idioterna> potem mora pa beracit
<idioterna> da ma za bencin
<CrazyLemon> lol.. ma vidva me vedno nasmejeta :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42328/#p42328
<yang> idioterna: ne da se mi danes s tabo ... sem delal do prejle in parkiral kilometer stran od doma, tko da lep vecer
<idioterna> ja, srecno
<idioterna> drugic pejt pes, ti ne bo treba kilometer od doma parkirat
<yang> idioterna: ti si glih za v afriko, tam je glavno prevozno sredstvo bicikl
<pitastrudl> nikoln nism vidu taksista da bi se po telefonu pogovarju, čeprou se ne furam pogost, z biciklom komot pridš kamorkoli kokr z avtobusom
<pitastrudl> avto pride prav res na redke momente
<pitastrudl> zato maš pa taksi al pa kakega kolega prosiš če ima voljo/cajt
<pitastrudl> mu plačaš benz itd
<idioterna> no js mam tut voznisko dovoljenje C+E pa sosedje mi radi posodjo avto ce jim recem
<pitastrudl> avto se splača met sam če maš redno službo
<yang> pitastrudl: no jaz pa sem se 1 mesec vozil s taksijem v sluzbo, in so me sami bedaki vozil, al so mel klimo do maksimuma al je klepetal po telefonu al je kadil zraven, boj se taksistov ce hocs ostat ziv
<idioterna> niti ne
<idioterna> avto se splaca met ce si doma vec kot 30km od najblizjega cloveka
<idioterna> v sloveniji nemogoce, tko da
<idioterna> nima smisla
<idioterna> haha
<pitastrudl> yang no sej pravm, da se ne furam z taksiji dovolj
<idioterna> "boj se taksistov ce hocs ostat ziv" :)
<idioterna> ta je taka
<idioterna> horoskopska :)
<yang> pitastrudl: halo, zakaj bi druge prosjacil da me vozijo okoli, ce imam izpit in avto ?
<pitastrudl> idioterna dosts kolegov iz domžal ima avto zaradi šihta/faksa itd
<pitastrudl> yang ja če si ga lahk vzdržuješ potem OK
<idioterna> iz domzal?
<idioterna> srsly?
<pitastrudl> domzale-ljubljana
<idioterna> kasni lesi morjo to bit
<pitastrudl> kaj
<idioterna> ja ne vem no js do domzal rabm manj k 20 minut
<idioterna> z biciklom
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<yang> pomoje nobeden od vaju nima izpita pa si zmisljujeta bedaste izgovore zakaj avta ne rabita
<idioterna> ja, vemo yang da si neizobrazen pa slabo placan revez iz geta
<idioterna> nismo vsi taki
<pitastrudl> idioterna bicikelj ni glih najbolj praktična stvar za vsakodnevno zadevo
<yang> jst ga rabim ze da prpelem nabavo iz trgovine, pa se za vse drugo
<idioterna> pitastrudl: kaj mu pa manka?
<idioterna> yang: sej pralni stroj ni za enkratno uporabo
<idioterna> da bi moral vsak dan z avtom v trgovino hodt
<upd> spet rabim neko pomoč, https://cryptrader.com/charts/bittrex/rzr/btc tu bi rad dobil podatke sam zgleda je neke zaščita ker https://cryptrader.com/A/periods/bittrex/RZR_BTC/1414009800/1800 vrne false :s
<Pepelka90> Razor Charts - RZR / BTC on bittrex - Live CryptoCurrency Price Charts in Real Time | CrypTrader
<Pepelka90> »Razor price chart for RZR to BTC on bittrex exchange. Real Time Charts - price charts, candlestick charts, market depth charts, full orderbook charts, volume graphs, all the altcoins, and many more stats and analytics. CrypTrader, the CryptoCurrency Trading Platform.«
<idioterna> upd: ja poglej request v firebugu pa nared enakega
<yang> idioterna: iste trditve imas ze odkar si 20 let star, a se mentalno nis premaknu, ze takrat si bil tok proti avtov, a so te vrgli na avtosoli ?
<idioterna> niso me "vrgli"
<idioterna> fotr mi je tok tezil ko sm bil 18 star
<idioterna> da morm nujno izpit nardit
<yang> idioterna: ko sem hodil v avtosolo, je imel instruktor enga voznika, ki je 20x narobe vzvratno parkiral, tam je krical potem nanjga
<idioterna> in sm su nardit glider pilot's license
<idioterna> ja, no, js sem bil eden tistih, k so vse prov nardil in takoj dobil voznisko dovoljenje
<lynxlynxlynx> pa re taxisti: sej si stranka, reč kej
<lynxlynxlynx> vote with your money etc
<idioterna> potem sem moral pa zarad dekleta se tovorna vozila s priklopniki nardit
<idioterna> da sm loh konjske prikolice vozu
<yang> taxisti so na cesti po 12 ur na dan in noc
<yang> tak voznik je nevaren
<idioterna> vsak voznik je nevaren
<yang> nevem zakaj bi se s takim vozil, ce res ni boljse opcije
<yang> ko smo bli v italiji je vozil 200 po avtocesti taksist
<idioterna> mors bit kr prtegnen da se ti to zdi dobr razlog za lastit si avto
<upd> ok bom probal
<idioterna> pitastrudl: js se ze 20 let skos s kolesom vozm v sluzbo
<idioterna> pitastrudl: celo leto
<idioterna> pa se nism mel tezav
<yang> idioterna: ti pa tvoja sluzba, k imas tus
<lynxlynxlynx> vseeno pa moraš priznat, da le ni za vse
<idioterna> ja si pac zrihtam tus
<idioterna> ne, ni za vse
<idioterna> eni so invalidi, pa ne morjo
<lynxlynxlynx> se pa strinjam, da bi komot ene pol populacije prekloplo
<idioterna> eni majo mejhne otroke, pa morjo met prikolco na kolesu
<idioterna> eni majo pa velike otroke pa jim morjo avte kupt
<yang> idioterna: da si bos malo oddahnil, kadar se da grem v center z avtobusom in ne rinem z avtom, ker ni kje za parkirati , razen v garazni hisi ki je draga
<idioterna> super
<idioterna> podpiram
<dz0ny_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny_> bejzte
<pitastrudl> se mi ne da naštevat :p
<yang> parkirne FREE prostore so znatno omejili v Ljubljani, zdaj se na trgu republike ni vec parkingov, sej garazna na kongrescu je verjetno dovolj velika za vse
<pitastrudl> kaj se rad po dežju furaš z kolesom? :P
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ful
<idioterna> to je najbols
<yang> poleti pa hodim pes do mesta, ce se le da in ni prevelka vrocina
<yang> al pa bicikelj tudi uporabljam
<idioterna> evo, super
<yang> bicike(LJ)
<idioterna> to je vse velik bols k avto
<pitastrudl> idioterna ja kaj tut po dežju,snegu,toči?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6AC2eJu59s
<Pepelka90> Commute #10451 - YouTube
<idioterna> ja, tut
<yang> ja po snegu dezju in toci je pa avto bolj uporaben
<idioterna> ne, ni
<lynxlynxlynx> jbg, treba je pri na cilj
<pitastrudl> ja no
<pitastrudl> yolo
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> nisem tak mazohist da bi se z biciklom takrat vozil
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42329/#p42329
<idioterna> po dezju, snegu in toci sem jaz prej s kolesom kot ste vi z avti
<idioterna> sploh v domzale
<lynxlynxlynx> za točo morš met pa res že srečp
<idioterna> k se nagnetete ke med trzin pa crnuce
<idioterna> pa nkamr ne gre noben
<pitastrudl> hahahah
<yang> idioterna: ce te ze zanima, moj mali avto porabi 6 litrov bencina, ti bi moral tezit unim ki se vozijo z SUVI po LJ
<idioterna> kadar je suho grem pa itak ful hitrej k avtomobili
<yang> uni dvojno svinjajo
<idioterna> yang: brez skrbi, vsak liter se pozna.
<pitastrudl> jao :D
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHwFelDzp-A
<Pepelka90> Loisaida - Malgajeva @ 41kph / 26mph - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »http://app.strava.com/segments/1243887«
<idioterna> tko zgleda kdr je suho :)
<idioterna> ful hitrej k avti
<yang> ampak nevem, ti ocitno uzivvas v tem, da vdihavas na svojih kolesarskih furah bencinske hlape, zakaj si ne izberes raje bolj zdravega sporta ?
<yang> ali pa se preselis na nizozemsko kjer bos lahko v miru kolesaril
<idioterna> a voznjo s SUVom v eno klet pa tam kvihtat?
<idioterna> kaj pa ce bi se ti v rusijo preselu
<pitastrudl> hahahha
<idioterna> kjer bos lahko v miru vozil avto?
<pitastrudl> al pa v ameriko
<pitastrudl> k je bencin pocen
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> ja
<idioterna> v rusiji je cenejsi
<yang> nekam bi su k je pocen bencin
<yang> v egiptu je baje 10 centov je zadnic en gospod reku, da je natankal pol dzip za 6 eur
<yang> poln
<pitastrudl> najs
<yang> v katarji je pomoje kake 2 centa
<idioterna> ja, ke pejt
<idioterna> tam ti bo idealno zivet
<idioterna> cele dneve se bos loh vozu z avtom
<idioterna> kaj cs lepsga.
<yang> v sloveniji je drazji bencin kot v avstriji in vecina stvari je drazja, dolocena hrana je cenejsa, dolocena pa drazja
<idioterna> men sploh ni jasn kaj se tle delas
<idioterna> k je vse tok grozn
<idioterna> pitastrudl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgvjnOJwWTU
<Pepelka90> Asymmetric Urban Warfare - YouTube
<yang> v avstriji je 1.32 , zadnic sem pa tankal pa je blo 1.42 pr nas
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42330/#p42330
<pitastrudl> lol Å¡e muska zravn
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ja to je kompilacija
<idioterna> taka da zivcira voznike
<idioterna> kr zobe stiskat zacnejo
<idioterna> ksni vcas kr trobt zacnejo
<idioterna> k jih prehitis
<pitastrudl> to so pač žiulni ljudje
<pitastrudl> žiučni
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> idioterna: naslednic ti bom poslal kartico iz avstrije, mors pustit naslov
<pitastrudl> sam nemorš rečt da je kolo v vsakem aspektu bolj uporaben kot avto
<idioterna> yang: kr napis "idiot, zemanta, celovska"
<idioterna> bo prslo
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> pitastrudl: sej ni
<pitastrudl> drugače bi imel 3 pasove za kolesa, pa 1ga za avte
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ce hoces koga do smrti povozt je bicikl ful nerodn
<idioterna> al pa ce bi probu recimo v prtlaznik na kolesu skrit truplo pa spustit kolo po bregu v mocvirje
<idioterna> tut neb delval
<yang> idioterna: a ti se cudis temu, da ti voznik trobi, ce ga ti prehitis z biciklom, res si genij haha
<pitastrudl> če nimaš potreb po avtu je kolo več kot dovolj
<idioterna> yang: cudim?
<idioterna> naslajam se!
<yang> kje pa pise, da se lahko bicikel vozi po sredini ceste
<pitastrudl> eh, k da bi se z zidom pogovarju
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> kje pa pise da se lahko avto vozi?
<pitastrudl> kje pa piše da je kolo bolj uporaben kot avto?
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> se sreco imas, kolikor casa se vozis ze z biciklom
<yang> velik srece
<pitastrudl> ^
<idioterna> to vsi recejo k nimajo skillsov
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> zadnic je en se vozil spredaj pred mano, v okviru omejitev 40kmh biciklist, pol pa se je klanc na gor zacel pa ga je zmanjkovalo, sem mu hupnil, pa se je lepo umaknil na desno stran
<R33D3M33R> idioterna: mogoče ti pa trobijo, ker se obnašaš kot da si sam na cesti, just saying ...
<pitastrudl> lp
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: nism sam
<idioterna> s kolesom sm.
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak ti si sibkejsi, ce bi te en avto zrinil dol bi itak ti nasrkal
<idioterna> ne more me zrint
<idioterna> ker se umaknem.
<pitastrudl> ja res vidš na vse kote :P
<idioterna> ja na biciklu ja
<R33D3M33R> pitastrudl: +1
<idioterna> v avtih pa itak vidijo samo na telefon
<pitastrudl> pa se boš izmaknil avtu k gre 50kmh :p
<idioterna> ja sej se mu
<idioterna> veckrat na dan
<pitastrudl> ker maš večje pospeške k avto
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> tut to je res
<yang> idioterna: enkrat bos naletel na voznika, kki bo telefoniral vmes, al pa SMS pisal, pol te ne bo na irc kake 3 mesce
<idioterna> vsak dan naletim na ksnih 20 takih
<R33D3M33R> pravi superman
<idioterna> mamice z dojencki zraven v lupinci
<idioterna> pa glavo v telefonu
<pitastrudl> bog te ima rad :P
<idioterna> pa kr zapele skoz rdeco
<idioterna> boli jo
<yang> sem pa poleti videl enga mulca na mopedu, brez luci, brez celade, pa SMS je pisal med voznjo, pravi frajer !
<idioterna> dons je ena tko za ABSala zjutri
<idioterna> v zalski rondo je prgonila vsaj 60 na uro
<idioterna> in kr ni vidla da js peljem cez
<idioterna> seveda sm mel prednost
<idioterna> in seveda sm se ustavu
<idioterna> ker nism corav tko kot ona
<yang> ja
<idioterna> in je prbremzala mim mene v rondo
<idioterna> ker me je zagledala lih ene 3 metre stran
<yang> sej jst mam tut prednost kot pesec, in vcasih ti pr nas ne preostane drugega kot da delas samomor cez cesto, ker nihce ne ustavlja
<idioterna> to ni noben samomor
<idioterna> sej razumes fiziko
<idioterna> pa ves kam mors
<idioterna> da te ne ubijejo
<yang> pejt v avstrijo mal, 5-10 metrov pred zebro ustavijo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej js tut pr nas ustavm
<idioterna> pa z avtom vozm pocas pa previdno
<R33D3M33R> ko boš enega prehiteval, ki bo levo zavijal pa mu smernik ne bo delal, kako boš predvidel?
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: smernik ne bo delal?
<yang> idioterna: ti ce ni kolesarska pot cez cesto, moras v bistvu dol iz kolesa, ce bi te kdo zbil na zebri, in bi bil ti na biciklu, ne bi dobil odskodnine
<idioterna> sej jih sploh ne uporabljajo!
<idioterna> gledas ga v kolo, ane.
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: http://bou.si/rest/fuckyouimatruck.jpg
<idioterna> pa k vids da zacne zavijat zavijes z njim al pa ustavis
<idioterna> sej druge moznosti nimas
<yang> idioterna: pa da ne govorim o kolesarjih, ki se po napacni strani ceste vozijo in gredo tudi cez zebro v obratni smeri, take se hitro lahko spregleda
<idioterna> nimas jih kej spregledat
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> ce upravljas nevarno stvar si materialno odgovoren
<yang> ze, ampak ce bi priletel on v obratni smeri, bi bil tut on kriv ne jaz
<idioterna> tut ce narobe po zebri prleti biciklist
<pitastrudl> ja kolo je pa varna stvar
<idioterna> kriv ja
<pitastrudl> :p
<yang> moja dolznost je da pogledam zadnji bok
<idioterna> ti bi bil pa odgovoren
<idioterna> ne, tvoja dolznost je poskrbet, da varno upravljas vozilo
<idioterna> to pomeni, da si odgovoren za _VSE_, kar se zgodi zaradi vozila
<yang> nevem ce bi ti dobil tako tozbo, to si si zmislu neki
<pitastrudl> idioterna je pravi kolesraski ekstremist, lahk bi novo vero uvedl
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> yang: bi jo ja
<idioterna> yang: http://www.sodisce.si/znanje/sodna_praksa/vrhovno_sodisce_rs/1127/
<Pepelka90> Sodstvo Republike Slovenije
<Pepelka90> »VS0011633 Odločba:Vmesna sodba II Ips 556/2006ECLI:ECLI:SI:VSRS:2009:II.IPS.556.2006področja:civil lawOdločba 2:VSL II Cp 3115/2005Oddelek:Civilni«
<idioterna> Konkurenca objektivne in subjektivne odgovornosti le izjemoma pripelje do popolne oprostitve odgovornega, pri čemer se pogoj nepričakovanosti škodnega dogodka presoja po najstrožjem merilu - merilu skrajne skrbnosti.
<pitastrudl> jaz se tudi brez problema furam vsak vikend z kolesom koper-lj
<pitastrudl> pa kovček dam na hrbet
<pitastrudl> pa gremo
<yang> jah
<idioterna> pitastrudl: kr ene par ljudi poznam k to redno pocnejo
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> sicer en iz gorice pa en iz ajdovscine
<pitastrudl> maš zanimiv krog ljudi :p
<idioterna> ampak gresta enkrat dvakrat na mesec
<idioterna> domov tja
<idioterna> pa nazaj
<idioterna> s kolesi jasno
<pitastrudl> k je težko dat tistih 5€ za prevoz
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> k je fino jit s kolesom
<yang> idioterna: glej, kukr jaz vem, ce ti en pesec precka dunajsko kr tko da ni na prehodu za pesce, pa bognedaj ga do smrti povozis, ne bi bil kriv
<idioterna> yang: ne, kriv ne
<pitastrudl> idioterna sam oni se furajo 2x na mesec, ti pa vsak dan
<idioterna> yang: bi pa bil materialno odgovoren
<idioterna> yang: placal bi na polno.
<yang> nevem zakaj bi placal ce nisi kriv
<idioterna> zato ker upravljas nevarno stvar
<yang> ne spoznam se tok na pravo
<idioterna> tono tezka gora pleha, ki se premika tako hitro kot se vi vozite
<idioterna> je nevarna
<yang> kaj pa ce ti na avtocesto en soci pa jo precka
<idioterna> ker jo upravljas, si odgovoren za vso skodo, ki jo povzroci
<idioterna> ne glede na ravnanje drugih
<yang> pa ga zbijes ko imas 100 noter
<idioterna> ja, nisi kriv
<idioterna> samo odgovoren.
<idioterna> materialno.
<idioterna> ker nisi varno upravljal z vozilom
<idioterna> a te niso v avto soli naucil
<idioterna> da moras vedno ti pazit na vse
<yang> ponavadi so krivi tisti vozniki, ki res gredo narobe kot kazejo predpisi, recimo un tip ki je bil pijan in se je peljal po obratni smeri avtoceste
<idioterna> in da moras poskrbet, da imas pred seboj vsaj par sekund preglednosti
<idioterna> da lahko varno ustavis?
<idioterna> ja, tisti so _krivi_
<R33D3M33R> a če ti en z nadvoza skoči imaš par sekund preglednosti?
<idioterna> _materialno odgovorni_ so pa _vsi_
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: mislm, da bi te sodisce v tem primeru oprostilo odgovornosti
<yang> ja pa oprostilo bi te tudi, ce bi kdo tekel cez avtocesto in bi ga do smrti povozil
<idioterna> ne
<yang> ker ne bi morda imel moznosti zmanjsanja hitrosti
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<idioterna> ce nimas moznosti zmanjsevanja hitrosti, potem nekaj delas tako temeljito narobe, da ne bi smel vozit avtomobila
<idioterna> lej, dal sm ti link na sodbo vrhovnega sodisca k vse to razlozi
<idioterna> preberi jo
<yang> ja sej se da zracunati zavorno pot, to je izpitno vprasanje
<R33D3M33R> predstavljaj si, da tovornjak prehitevaš pa ti skoči en z leve na avtocesto ... kaj boš naredil?
<yang> koliko metrov rabis da se ustavis pri 100kmh, seveda je odvisno od zavor in gum itd.
<idioterna> ustavil, jasno
<pitastrudl> kaj boš pa z tovornjakom naredu
<pitastrudl> nemorš z nim ustavlat kr tko
<R33D3M33R> zavorno pot boš pa magično skrajšal na 1m
<idioterna> a ti tko slabo vidis?
<idioterna> mogoce moras k zdravniku
<R33D3M33R> ne, morda pa moraš ti narediti en reality check
<idioterna> v vsakem primeru ze od dalec vidis, da se nekdo mota sredi avtoceste
<pitastrudl> kaj pa če ne?
<pitastrudl> kaj če je gužva?
<yang> idioterna: vcasih so v prometu nepredvidljive situacije, ravno taka kot jo je opisal R33D3M33R , ali bos sel desno v tovornjak, da se bos pescu izognil ?
<idioterna> in ko to vidis seveda takoj vklopis varnostne utripalke
<pitastrudl> pa pride glih  vmes
<R33D3M33R> pravim, da ti skoči čez ograjo
<idioterna> kaksna guzva?
<R33D3M33R> prej ga pa ne vidiš
<idioterna> valda drzis varnostno razdaljo
<R33D3M33R> kako ga boš videl, če je za ograjo
<idioterna> ma kaksno ograjo
<R33D3M33R> kako razdaljo no?
<idioterna> na levi ni ograje
<pitastrudl> lol
<idioterna> halo
<pitastrudl> hahahahha
<idioterna> na levi je sredina avtoceste.
<idioterna> a nisi se nikol vozu po avtocesti?
<pitastrudl> ja na sredini ceste ni ograje
<pitastrudl> oz avtoceste
<pitastrudl> ni ograje, vrtiček je postavljen
<yang> idioterna: kako bos videl pesca ki je za ograjo, ti pa gledas naravnost, saj ne gledas vstran ko vozis po avtocesti, pa tudi po navadni cesti ne, razen ko preckas zebro
<pitastrudl> ;D
<R33D3M33R> pa ne nabijajte no: http://www.mladina.si/media/www/slike/2012/39/__610/avtocesta-_b5.jpg
<idioterna> kaj, skrival se je za 50 centi visoko varnostno ograjo in ko je tebe zagledal je skocil cez?
<R33D3M33R> lahko je ležal
<pitastrudl> ja
<idioterna> ja!
<pitastrudl> lahko je zaspal
<idioterna> lahko je lezal!
<pitastrudl> sej ne morš vedt
<idioterna> in potem se je zaradi vrtenja zemlje
<idioterna> ponesreci zavalil
<idioterna> na cesto
<pitastrudl> idioterna če bi bilo vse tako predvidljivo ne bi blo nesreč :)
<idioterna> _POD_ ograjo!
<R33D3M33R> ja, ti kar nabijaj
<idioterna> pitastrudl: to ni res
<R33D3M33R> nočeš priznati, da imam prav
<idioterna> R33D3M33R: nimas.
<idioterna> nesrece se dogajajo ker vozniki niso pozorni
<idioterna> ampak za to se sami odlocijo
<R33D3M33R> ja saj, spet isto blebetanje
<pitastrudl> zihr si meu kako travmatično izkušnjo z avtom
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> jaz se nisem imel prometne nesrece, ker sem pozoren
<idioterna> ja, to sm jih mel pa ze velik
<idioterna> sem videl ze precej zoprnih prometnih nesrec
<idioterna> in pomagal zrtvam
<yang> idioterna: ti se pomoje prevec s taksisti vozis hahA
<idioterna> ni blo prijetno
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<idioterna> ja, taksisti so prtegneni
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Pepelka90> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »They serve no purpose in traffic whatsoever.«
<idioterna> taki so.
<pitastrudl> ni mi treba gledat videjev da vidm da obstajajo debili :P
<pitastrudl> na cessti
<idioterna> ampak kot vidis se da celo to predvidit, da bo idiot zapeljal skozi rdeco
<idioterna> in se mu izognit
<pitastrudl> ja sej, zato ni nesreč na svetu
<pitastrudl> ;)
<idioterna> ja js jih predvsem zato nimam
<yang> idioterna: vedno vec je nesrec in raznih resilcev, vsaj men se tko zdi, res pa da zivim na vojkovi k je skoz ta gasilka brigada, in kaj je hec, najveckrat so sirene, ko se ulije, ker gredo resevat vklescene v vozilih
<idioterna> ker ne pricakujem da vozniki gledajo na cesto
<pitastrudl> itk zakaj bi mel sploh pravila pa to, itak lahko vse predvidiš
<idioterna> pravila so itak absurdna
<pitastrudl> idioterna si bil kdaj v indiji?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ampak vem kaj bos reku
<yang> idioterna: slovenija ma 3x bolj razsvetljene ceste, kot avstrija, ampak slovenski voznik je tut 3x bolj agresiven voznik
<idioterna> bil sm v ulan batorju
<pitastrudl> no, ko bi videl tam kak furajo
<yang> pa 3x vec nesrec imamo
<idioterna> tam majo podoben promet kot v indiji
<yang> pa 3x drazje prometne kazni
<pitastrudl> ko sem se fural z taksistom tm sm mislu da se bom zaletel
<idioterna> yang: no vids, agresivni kolesarji so pa na britofu.
<pitastrudl> majo 3x manj pravil pa se 3x bolj znajdejo kot ljudje tukaj
<idioterna> to je normalno
<pitastrudl> oz oznak
<idioterna> temu se rece risk compensation
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risk_compensation
<Pepelka90> Risk compensation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> bolj ko se ti zdi, da sistem poskrbi zate
<idioterna> manj sam poskrbis za svojo varnost
<yang> pitastrudl: jaz poznam enga ko se je vozil 3 tedne v taksiju po indiji, ampak indiji obvladajo voznjo v kaosu, pomoje ce tam rentas avto in gres samo vozit, mas v 10 min. nesreco
<pitastrudl> idioterna true
<idioterna> ampak mene so ze v letalski soli naucil popolne pozornosti
<yang> jst sem vozi v turciji en dan, pa me je minilo se kadarkoli po orientu vozit
<pitastrudl> yang: ko sem bil v himalachi pradesh, nekej v gorah 3000m višine, je folk fural po ozki cesti 50kmh mimo vsakega z 20cm razmaka
<idioterna> pri avto soli nisem imel nobenih tezav
<pitastrudl> bolano
<yang> turki se kar vozijo cez rdece, od letalisca do hotela je sel cez 3 rdece priblizno 60 na uro
<yang> pol je hotel napitnino nakonc
<pitastrudl> idioterna zakaj se pa pol ne furaš z letalom po ljubljani :DDD
<pitastrudl> nimaš nič za riskirat
<pitastrudl> ahahhahaha
<idioterna> ker onesnazuje zrak
<idioterna> pa nocem drugim zjebat okolja zarad svojega hobija
<yang> pitastrudl: pomoje ti je blo slabo od strahu hehe
<pitastrudl> yang: skoraj ja, zraven ceste pa prepad 100m
<yang> he-he
<pitastrudl> mel smo Å¡e dialup na 3000m
<yang> kul
<yang> kje si bil ?
<idioterna> v vsakem primeru najmanj skodim soljudem ce se vozim z biciklom
<idioterna> po mestu in okoli
<pitastrudl> yang himalachi pradesh
<pitastrudl> dalhousie se mi zdi
<yang> pitastrudl: WP ne najde
<pitastrudl> idioterna to je stvar morale, prej smo govoril o dejanski uporabnosti kolesa v vseh primerih v primerjavi z avtom
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> js avto vozim takrat, ko ga peljem na redni servis
<pitastrudl> yang:  https://www.google.si/maps/place/Dalhousie,+Himachal+Pradesh,+India/@32.53,75.98,7z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x391c9138637f1ae1:0xbac8f1954c198c20?sa=X&ei=qu1bVOGqLoexaaKPgfgL&ved=0CB0Q8gEwAA
<Pepelka90> Google Zemljevidi
<idioterna> sicer se pa babica pa dedek mojih otrok vozita z njim
<idioterna> moji otroci grejo na bus
<pitastrudl> ja sej otrok nima kej z avtom delat
<yang> aha himachal pradesh
<pitastrudl> ja himachal
<pitastrudl> sry, nism vedu točn
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> pomoje je ful lepo tam jst sem dal FB cover z Kashmirja zdej
<yang> a si alpinist ?
<yang> ce bi su kdaj v indijo bi su najprej gor na sever, kjer so gore
<pitastrudl> mal sm premlad da bi bil glih alpinist :p
<pitastrudl> oz vsaj izkušenj bi mi manjkalo
<yang> no sem mislu, ker tam je dosst tako plezalno obmocje pr himalaji
<idioterna> nc, grem masirat gospo, lahko noc
<pitastrudl> a z kolesom
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> napise se "s kolesom"
<pitastrudl> lpo to
<idioterna> hrbet ji morm zmasirat k gre zjutri na teren s konjem
<idioterna> ajde
<yang> ln
<pitastrudl> hh
<pitastrudl> ob bootu mi fukne tole ven "Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0. Try b43.allhwsupport=1" site:ubuntuforums.org
<pitastrudl> sm neki gledu
<pitastrudl> baje ma neki v zvezi z wifi kartico
<upd> da b43 je za broadcom, ampak če ti dela wifi ok pol nima veze
<pitastrudl> ja wifi dela ok
<pitastrudl> no dobr, hvala upd
<upd> Prenešeno: 8.6 TB ( 9463893847058 bytov) much porn :p
<pitastrudl> lel
<idioterna> eh, ni neki ful
<idioterna> ce je v 4K pol niti ne traja tolk dolg
<upd> ja sam lovdam filme samo dvdrip max 2gb
<pitastrudl> wtf
<pitastrudl> zakaj maš tok filmov
<upd> se jih ni velik
<upd> 2-4 na teden
<idioterna> /dev/sdb                    19T  6.2T  8.0T  44% /mnt/tmp1
<idioterna> mam se neki placa :)
<upd> ql :d
<pitastrudl> idioterna a to maš vse videoposnetke ljubljane
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ne tist mam na enm drugm disku
<pitastrudl> hh
<pitastrudl> a openssh je sploh client?
<pitastrudl> sm dau gor zadevo sam je ni nikjer vidt
<upd> pitastrudl, seveda
<pitastrudl> upd sam v meniju mi ga ne pokaže
<upd> to ni gui
<upd> ni grafičen
<upd> grafični
<upd> kk
<pitastrudl> aha
<upd> ja
<pitastrudl> a ni to pol isto k terminal
<upd> ne vem kak menu
<upd> ja ni isto
<upd> terminal je terminal
<upd> z sshjem
<upd> se pa povežeš na drug pc
<pitastrudl> ja pač to je protokol ane
<upd> da
<pitastrudl> kak pa uporabljam sploh openssh
<pitastrudl> al je to sam nek "dodatek"
<upd> v terminal napiš
<upd> ssh
<pitastrudl> ja sej je že prej bla na voljo ssh komanda
<upd> vrjetno ja
<upd> kaj bi pa rad naredil
<pitastrudl> imam ubuntu, putty ga neki serje pa iščem kak drug gui program za sshjat
<upd> ja putty je mišljen za win.
<upd> torej odpreš terminal napišeš ssh uporabnik@ip
<upd> vpišeš geslo pa si povezan na remote pc
<upd> tako k si bil v putty
<upd> kot*
<pitastrudl> sam mam Å¡e private key pa tut logiranje bi meu
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-07
<upd> sej sem ti dal včeraj link pa si preber
<upd> ne vem jaz kako je s temi keyi
<idioterna> ne rabs gui za sshjat halo
<idioterna> keyi so easy
<idioterna> ssh-keygen
<pitastrudl> kaj pa logiranje
<idioterna> pa pol ssh-add
<idioterna> ja ssh user@host
<pitastrudl> dobr si bom to porihtu pa bom zbrisu putty
<pitastrudl> sam kaj je pa z tem openssh
<pitastrudl> a to zbrišem al kaj
<pitastrudl> ker mi res ni jasn  :D
<upd> ma pust se ti ne Å¡kuduje
<upd> pa resno preber si knigo od ubuntu
<pitastrudl> mja bom mogu
<upd> ja če hočeš putty za ssh v linux, je kar nujno da jo prebereš
<pitastrudl> hh
<upd> pitastrudl, a si čist nov v linux
<pitastrudl> ne čisto, vem par stvari
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pač zadnje par dni se sam z ubuntujem ukvarjam, mi res dopade zadeva
<pitastrudl> sm kak let nazaj dau gor xubuntu na en star laptop sam mi ni blo všeč pa sm obupu
<pitastrudl> zdej pa k na faksu delamo na ubuntuju sm si ga dau gor
<upd> aja ql kr tako naprej
<upd> a si računalniški faks
<pitastrudl> da
<upd> ql
<pitastrudl> bolj težko si bom sposodil knjigo k so me banal iz cobissa :D zdej pa nevem če pr vseh knižnicah to vela
<pitastrudl> sm enkrat si neki sposodu pa pozabu
<pitastrudl> 50€ za plačat
<pitastrudl> sm vrnu sam nism plaču
<pitastrudl> jebeš :D
<upd> pitastrudl, https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-manual-sl-final.pdf tole sem mislil
<pitastrudl> upd: najlepša hvala
<upd> np
<pitastrudl> upd: kolikor sem prebral zdaj, je openssh vbistvu Å¡e bolj zavarovana zadeva kot normalen ssh?
<upd> valda če je pa open
<pitastrudl> ?
<upd> ne vem kaj je to važn
<upd> a se ssh sploh Å¡e razvija
<upd> najprej je bil ssh, pol so pa uni od openbsd naredil openssh
<pitastrudl> ja sej to
<pitastrudl> je ja
<upd> in od takrat se to uporablja in razvija
<pitastrudl> zadnji release je od oktobra
<pitastrudl> se prav openssh je že zapakiran v ubuntuju ?
<upd> da
<pitastrudl> se prav brezveze da sm sploh to inštaleru
<pitastrudl> lol
<upd> edina stvar če lavfaš server je da lahko spremeniš da bo ssh na drugem portu
<pitastrudl> ne to ne
<upd> lahko določiš ker ip se lahko logira
<upd> če te skrbi varnost
<upd> :D
<pitastrudl> sej na vpsu sm to že naštimu
<upd> ql
<upd> goodnigh
<pitastrudl> ln
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42331/#p42331
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42332/#p42332
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42333/#p42333
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42334/#p42334
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42335/#p42335
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42336/#p42336
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> dan
<napsy> je koka zalil ucer?
<napsy> koga*
<dz0ny_> ne bl dons zaliva
<dz0ny_> sam ni hudega
<dz0ny_> ig je neki najebal
<dz0ny_> tle so vse vode manjše kot lani
<idioterna> koka je kul za zalivat
<idioterna> http://www.roflcat.com/images/cats/xCocaine_So_Much_Cocaine.jpg.pagespeed.ic.ZsvxC0vNiL.jpg
<dz0ny_> rože
<idioterna> tut
<idioterna> da bl z veseljem rastejo
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> kva lol
<idioterna> kaj pa misls da dajejo u substral
<dz0ny_> aspirin
<idioterna> what?
<idioterna> ce sm placu kokain hocm kokain!
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<napsy> lp
<yang> lp
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Press Reaction to Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PGUbOrSwUuE/press-reaction-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn
<yang> CrazyLemon: tegale kupi https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nophone-usa/the-new-and-unimproved-nophone
<Pepelka90> The NoPhone by The NoPhone Team — Kickstarter
<Pepelka90> »The NoPhone is a technology-free alternative to constant hand-to-phone contact that allows you to stay connected with the real world.«
<CrazyLemon> yang že imam enga ne potrebujem še enga
<yang> tega mas lahk skoz v zepu, nimas problemov z baterijo in updatei
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @07.11.2014 13:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  oblačno dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:00, Kulminacija: 10:46:54, Sončni zahod: 15:41:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 16.9°C @07.11.2014 13:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: severnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:03, Kulminacija: 10:50:04, Sončni zahod: 15:46:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> dz0ny_: vas kej zaliva ?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da jih
<idioterna> men je kr kul
<yang> idioterna: a ste na hribu ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> na jezi
<idioterna> pod nami tece ljubljanica
<yang> cerknica je najbolj prizadeta
<yang> pa ig
<yang> groza spet
<upd> spet bo dobrova kriva k ne pusti zadrževalnikov zgradit!
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10749935_717966914957273_8760321795905685201_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> a se vid?
<idioterna> se vid
<idioterna> upd: damn right
<idioterna> kaj se pa to prav struge betonirat
<idioterna> ves point poplavnih ravnic je, da so poplavljene ob povecanih padavinah
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10461949_721749307911852_5310292430567268762_n.jpg?oh=0520c01cc147e60a703325af9cfe82bf&oe=54DA0B58
<dz0ny_> mi smo z obeh strani odrezani z avtom
<dz0ny_> terenc bp
<upd> ja sej zdej najbolš da namest da si kupim svoj prvi avto si bom kupil čoln
<CrazyLemon> jetski ftw :)
<upd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10676405_10204970162590867_6005240069403297349_n.jpg?oh=fa0dafeed0d6c690f19b881eff05f81a&oe=54D32C52&__gda__=1424687111_f05427d2afa87dfb9feca2cb64494f95 no tole je sicer od 22.10, so že popravli sam mislem da bo hitr isto
<idioterna> ne si avta kupvat
<idioterna> bos tko k yang
<idioterna> zivel samo se zato da avto vzdrzujes
<upd> sj si bom motor :)
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/mario.znidarsic/media_set?set=a.10202928074338299.1073741972.1096321440&type=1
<dz0ny_> tle je od vceri
<upd> voda voda povsod
<upd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10658649_10202928804596555_301246407317492242_o.jpg
<upd> dobra zgleda k da bruha
<dz0ny_> men je ta dobra https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10521454_10202928786756109_5276715938980764405_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> ti so pristojni za merjenje
<dz0ny_> arso za obveščanje
<dz0ny_> eno tretje ministrstvo pa za ukrepanje
<dz0ny_> :<
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, sej je dobra slika sam odvisno kao na to gleas
<Sky[x]> eh bluzim neki bom raje tiho :)
<Sky[x]> se vid da je moje razpolozenje danes enak vremenu
<idioterna> jsm pa cist na speedu
<napsy> drugs are bad m'kay
<idioterna> yo dont diss my nutella
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-gbHps7v6fSw/VFvtawGOF1I/AAAAAAAAHIw/Qb5GHG3uES8/w599-h663-no/B1nF1tZIMAA0Fwv.jpg
<napsy> aaaha
<slax0r> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--my4ODJfx--/18mpenleoksq8jpg.jpg
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> smart ass
<yang> mi mamo sreco kle kar se poplav tice
<yang> sploh ni nic
<yang> sava verjetno malo naraste, samo je se vedno 2km stran
<idioterna> ce ste na hribu iz proda
<idioterna> danes sem se peljal tam pri vas
<idioterna> mimo FDV
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42337/#p42337
<yang> http://www.pinkfloyd.com/theendlessriver/about
<Pepelka90> About | Pink Floyd
<Pepelka90> »Pink Floyd«
<idioterna> floydi so fajn
<idioterna> skoda k so se skregal
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<sasa84_> dz0ny_: kako je pr vas? vse ok?
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: https://www.facebook.com/mario.znidarsic/media_set?set=a.10202928074338299.1073741972.1096321440&type=1
<dz0ny_> mal zaliva kleti
<dz0ny_> sam to je običajno
<dz0ny_> pa trebuhovica se je razlila
<sasa84_> uf
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> This content is currently unavailable
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a vam je facebook zalil?
<dz0ny_> idioterna: :d
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1459881_721749414578508_6928410566944814624_n.jpg?oh=a2e382ae8060ee6500276dac9762bceb&oe=54DC1935&__gda__=1424818812_6c7ec414b24e15cb90177a6a4f6aee1d
<sasa84_> huh
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/10505245_10202928362945514_8605731956322039498_o.jpg pr KPL
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/1262687_10202928346785110_8946353067430424311_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> crpalka
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: pr vas?
<sasa84_> ej, mi smo ok...itak smo mal na hribčku
<sasa84_> sam ne vem pa kok je z unmi, k so tam pod britofom...Å¡kocjanska ulca
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sam pr nas z hriba teče :D
<dz0ny_> na vr hriba je izvir
<dz0ny_> pa definiraj fiziko tle :D
<CrazyLemon> gejzir..sam je zmanjkal vroče vode :P
<Sky[x]> 1 invite za inbox imam se kdo bi ? tist k prvi rece dobi :)
<CrazyLemon> js ne!
<Sky[x]> oki!
<CrazyLemon> js sam hočem lollipop.. nič več pa nič manj :(
<Sky[x]> jst ga tud se nism dobil
<CrazyLemon> noben ga ni dobu razn N9 pa N6
<CrazyLemon> pa nexus player
<Sky[x]> aja
<napsy> Sky[x]: se mas invite? :)
<Sky[x]> napsy: ne :(
<Sky[x]> ponavad pridejo 1x na teden al pa na 14 dni
<Sky[x]> napsy, si naslednji prvi na listi k pride :0
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> jeej :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Thunderbird kako prenesti thunderbird iz Windows v linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42338/#p42338
<napsy> kul, picim dam
<napsy> lep vikend
<pitastrudl> kak lepo bit doma
<dz0ny_> napsy: mam jaz
<dz0ny_> 3 Å¡e
<zdobersek> heyo
<zdobersek> na 24ur.com so css 3d transformacije odkril :>
<Sky[x]> haha pa res :D
<pitastrudl> kva
<zdobersek> aha
<Sky[x]> voda poplavla slovenijo dnar pa odteka :(
<pitastrudl> res nevem kak se folku da po tem dežju zunaj biti
<pitastrudl> res
<pitastrudl> fak
<LorD_DDooM> Eni morajo delat, da lahko drugi doma visijo cel dan.
<CrazyLemon> kje ti vidiš folk
<CrazyLemon> all i see is darkness
<zdobersek> y so depressed
<CrazyLemon> because of life :/
<slax0r> kje so kake 3d transformacije?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r na desni imaš tisto akcijo
<slax0r> aja, kao ta voyo banner?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<slax0r> ko enostavno moras nekam porinit 3d transformacijo...
<zdobersek> .yt the office shove it up your butt
<jabuk> The Office: Stanley "...and shove it up your butt." (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a8LaIME66M ♥1,047 ▶277,100
<CrazyLemon> za nekaj sekund :)
<zdobersek> you shan't limit me
<dz0ny_> http://www.arso.gov.si/novice/datoteke/032746-HIDROPOZOR_20141107_1700.png
<zdobersek> jeba je
<zdobersek> kle je lokalni vodotok kr v dobrem stanju
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCe2-QrCeOs
<Pepelka90> 2010 UCI Cycle-ball World Cup Kagoshima (1/8) - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »1st half of Final between Kongo Tokyo and RC Mazda Höchst III«
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t31.0-8/10553646_10202929808981664_305483549775422319_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/10629322_10202929802341498_7108937489606601652_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> tko so pa Å¡olo selil https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/1798996_10202929813261771_6488547574842226705_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> hm soon *poof*
<dz0ny_> zgleda bo transformator zalil
<idioterna> nice knowing you
<idioterna> al kaj nej recemo :)
<dz0ny_> heh
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10525391_783096335062677_8858088259058867534_o.jpg
<dz0ny_> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/10704331_783096321729345_2994370109658902930_o.jpg
<idioterna> kr hude
<dz0ny_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/10700275_783096498395994_5133155779036520425_o.jpg
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ce bos kej rabu pa povej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj to pomeni..da vsa voda iz jame Å¡la vn? :D
<dz0ny_> tko nekak
<dz0ny_> v bistvu tle lahko hodiš
<dz0ny_> Å¡e kake 100m v globino ce je suho
<dz0ny_> sam letos pa č ni :)
<CrazyLemon> pri dxju že dva tedna piše being prepared for shipment
<CrazyLemon> zdaj grem na live chat pa pravijo da bo ona posredovala da bo šlo v ponedeljek naprej..ja ffs zakaj to ni že šlo naprej
<CrazyLemon> damn chinese
<dz0ny_> http://www.burger.si/Jame/KriznaJama/2013/02_KriznaJama.html
<Pepelka90> Križna jama, prvo jezero
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ta-posoda-ima-visje-cilje.jpg
<idioterna> nc, sibam v trgovino se
<idioterna> bbl
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: floatin' much?
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> shut your pie hole
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: shush
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft..da bi ti zračnica spustila
<zdobersek> SHUSH
<sasa84_> zdobersek: juuuuh :D
<upd> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/11/06/how-the-fbi-just-made-the-world-a-more-dangerous-place-by-shutting-down-silkroad-2-0-and-a-bunch-of-online-drug-markets/
<Pepelka90> How the FBI just made the world a more dangerous place by shutting down Silkroad 2.0 and a bunch of online drug markets - The Washington Post
<Pepelka90> »Thousands of drug buyers have been pushed off the internet and back on to the streets.«
<yang> sasa84_: plavate kaj ?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42339/#p42339
<pitastrudl> kaka ideja zakaj je text postal res ultra majhen
<pitastrudl> nevermind, sm dal vse na defualt pa se je popravl, sam ni sploh spremenil nobene nastavitve
<pitastrudl> <.<
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-08
<pitastrudl> ko dodajam appe v ubuntuju da se zaženejo ob zagonu, katere parametre imam na volljo
<upd> kar hočeš
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 6.km JZ od PODČETRTKA @08/11/2014 05:27:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.13+N,+15.53+E
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljanica-has-never-stood-so-tall.jpg
<zdobersek> LOLLIPOP
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: LOLLIPOP
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<R33D3M33R> pitastrudl: če govoriš o forumu je to znan hrošč
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni
<CrazyLemon> amm a je kdo tukaj gor trenutno prisoten ki je hkrati tudi na forumu registriran? :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R: ne o forumu, v ubuntuju :s
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ti si se pravkar registriran!
<pitastrudl> mhm
<pitastrudl> včeraj
<CrazyLemon> dej pejt na forum pa naredi en dummy post :)
<CrazyLemon> kjerkoli
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ker sem nekaj rihtal dovoljenja in me zanima če lahko
<pitastrudl> sam js sm se registriru predn si  ti rihtu to
<CrazyLemon> ne se nisi..zdaj sm js to zrihtal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> za vse memberje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> stop playing with my emotions
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Lollipop!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kam pa napišem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl eno temo si izberi pa nekaj napiši
<CrazyLemon> lahko odpreš tudi novo temo
<CrazyLemon> karkoli pač :)
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> be ready
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nea laži
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/the-first-phone-with-android-5-0-lollipop-is-the-2014-moto-x/
<Pepelka90> The first phone with Android 5.0 Lollipop is… the 2014 Moto X?! | Ars Technica
<Pepelka90> »The 2014 Moto X Pure Edition gets Lollipop before any Nexus phone.«
<CrazyLemon> ?!?
<CrazyLemon> pa koji k... je ta google zdaj
<CrazyLemon> toliko časa sem iskal nexusa..boljše bi bilo da sm kupu motorolo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nobeni linki ne delajo v novici
<pitastrudl> nemorm delat novih tem
<pitastrudl> omg
<pitastrudl> vse pokvarjen
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl probaj postat na že odprto temo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.reddit.com/r/Android
<Pepelka90> Android
<Pepelka90> »Android news, reviews, tips, and discussions about rooting, tutorials, and apps. Generic discussion about phones/tablets is allowed, but...«
<pitastrudl> lol CrazyLemon  nemorm
<R33D3M33R> odlično :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl super.. to je vse - hvala :)
<pitastrudl> sm hotu napisat če se da lolipop flešnit na ubuntu, da se bo folk mal prasku po glavi
<pitastrudl> hahahaha
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<pitastrudl> ej CrazyLemon ubuntu se mi hoče updejtat na 14.10
<pitastrudl> a se splača?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne :) ker pol boš mogu updejtat na 15.04 čez 8 mesecev..in nato spet na 15.10 etc :)
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> mislim če se hočeš igrat
<CrazyLemon> go for it
<pitastrudl> ja sam hočm  da vse dela
<CrazyLemon> sam js verjamem samo v lts :)
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> sej folk mi prav da je lts najbolš
<dz0ny_> haha Ubuntu Touch is dead in the water
<dz0ny_> sem ker vedel
<dz0ny_> We are now shifting to Cloud paradigm with LXD and OpenStack OS
<pitastrudl> ubuntu touch je bil hype za 1 mesc
<pitastrudl> k so vsi vidl nov UI so rekl uuuuuu
<zdobersek> whatnow
<dz0ny_> mir is dead :)
<zdobersek> link?
<zdobersek> YE ARE TROLLIN
<dz0ny_> http://www.zdnet.com/canonical-officially-unveils-its-openstack-distro-7000035338/
<Pepelka90> Canonical officially unveils its OpenStack distro | ZDNet
<Pepelka90> »Today, you know Canonical best for its Ubuntu Linux distribution. Tomorrow you may know it best for its OpenStack cloud distribution.«
<zdobersek> meeh
<dz0ny_> pa un blog od lxde
<dz0ny_> lxcd
<dz0ny_> kjer prav da se refokusirajo v cloud in da so ble "mobile stuff" brca v prazno
<zdobersek> link?
<dz0ny_> o lol http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/11/sexy-rhymes-with-lxc.html
<dz0ny_> pobrisal tip
<dz0ny_> cache:http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/11/sexy-rhymes-with-lxc.html
<R33D3M33R> cache?
<R33D3M33R> u pa res :D
<zdobersek> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/11/where-were-going-with-lxd.html
<Pepelka90> From the Canyon Edge: Where We're Going With LXD
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ... kje to pravi? :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tu? :)
<zdobersek> je transformator zalil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti se spomniš kako smo fixali tisti charset issue na strani?
<zdobersek> zamenjal smo sistem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek like always..you are hopeless :)
<zdobersek> mislim, da smo nekoga fehtal, da bazo prekodira
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right.. ampak Å¡e vedno je baza taka kot je bila
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/misty-flood.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziva-z-dedijem-colnari.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/high-water-mark.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/taking-the-dog-out-for-a-walk-2.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/taking-the-dog-out-for-a-walk.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/dog-in-boat-is-kinda-bored.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljanica-over-the-edge.jpg
<zdobersek> a ma ziva ribisko palco? :>
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> mogoce, sam mislm da ma veslo
<R33D3M33R> ne vem če je bila baza res prekodirana
<R33D3M33R> a nismo nekje nek charset vsilili?
<yang> idioterna: hehe dog v colnu je faca, to sliko poslji na kaksen casopis, ti bodo objavli
<idioterna> nocem
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7HzJNN4oT4
<Pepelka90> Arnold Schwarzenegger funniest skit - MADTV - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »MAD TV - sketch on arnold schwarzenegger impression by will sasso skits hillarious PEANUTBUTT3RJ3LLY funniest video ever tags: deal or no deal mad tv 90's 20...«
<yang> Selfiestick med Bluetooth https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10454971_882150948463014_195002780134692382_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to sm vidu da je zadnjič kami na facebooku omenjal.. očitno je ratu selfie addict :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Foo Fighters - Something From Nothing
<pitastrudl> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Phantogram - Bill Murray
<pitastrudl> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Phantogram - Bill Murray
<CrazyLemon> v redu je..ne predvaja se vsake 3 sekunde druga pesem :D
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> 16:25:13 up 1024 days, 16:34,  2 users,  load average: 2.11, 1.58, 1.27
<t4dej> yang: nice:)
<Sky[x]> kva paj problem to
<tadej>  10:40:37 up 12 days,  3:41,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<tadej> :P
<CrazyLemon>  16:42:32 up  7:28,  3 users,  load average: 0,28, 0,30, 0,40
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<yang> t4dej: pravi kolega, da ima na VMSju 8 let
<tadej> :))
<Sky[x]> hehe nice :D
<yang> o anny
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> yang: ti hocs rect da ze 3 leta nisi upgradal?
<yang> upgrejdan je na najnovejsi linux
<yang> razen kernela nisem rebootal
<idioterna> ja sej
<yang> nic kriticnega ne laufam tam
<idioterna> aja
<yang> da bi bilo pomembno
<idioterna> sam za uptime :)
<idioterna> clovk bi mislu da ce ni nic pomembnega gor, pol pa res loh rebootas enkrat na teden za upgrade :)
<yang> nevem ce se bo zbootal nazaj, bom videl, ce bo zmankal stroma
<idioterna> anny: ti si z vica?
<idioterna> how's it hanging there?
<yang> s kerga vica ?
<yang> aja z Vica
<anny> anny ni z vica :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> spomnm se da si tm enkrat klela eno kolesarsko
<idioterna> k si padla po njej al kaj ze
<anny> no s kolesom me je cela ljubljana polna
<idioterna> aja mogoce je v rozni dolini
<yang> kolesarkse so skor povsod slabe
<idioterna> to vem ja sam verjetnost da pades blizu doma je vedno najvecja :)
<anny> ti spodrsne v domači kadi :)
<anny> kolesarske steze se počasi izboljšujejo
<idioterna> no ja no
<anny> toliko časa sem se vozila čez tivoli ne vedoč, da je tam prepovedano!
<idioterna> vsake tolk kdo ful rad nardi kaksno res hudo neumnost
<yang> anny: kle mam eno sosedo k je skoz na biciklu, tko k ti, se pozim
<yang> ta bo se rodila z biciklom v sobi :)
<idioterna> yang: povej njen btc wallet address, da ji nakazem donacijo
<idioterna> k mi izboljsuje kvaliteto zraka v mestu
<yang> anny: kako prepovedano, aja prej je blo ja, pescona, tko kt pr nas od BS3 do zal je pescona, enkrat se je ena kolesarka zapletla v moj strik od psa in potem tulila name, da me bo prijavila al nekaj, pa sem rekel "Gospa ste vidli znak ? Ne ? Pejte pogledat" pa je sla pogledat in ni vec zinila
<anny> saj so ugotovili, da več ljudi uporablja javni prevoz, odkar je zoki zaprl center
<idioterna> ne, v tivoliju je blo prepovedano
<idioterna> za kolesarje
<idioterna> v pes coni ni
<anny> ja, idioterna ima prav
<yang> idioterna: bom ti povedu BTC naslov, ampak manj od 1 BTC ni treba nakazat
<idioterna> pac un okrogel bel znak z rdecim robom je bil
<anny> čeprav škifi tam niso glih lovili
<idioterna> yang: njenga hocm.
<yang> jo bom vprasal
<anny> mene včasih opomnijo, da luč ne gori
<yang> ce uporabla BTC
<idioterna> anny: vcasih so, ampak mislm da so jih potem prosili z urbanisticnega instituta, da naj se nehajo norca delat
<anny> ja...saj, zdrava pamet pa to
<idioterna> yang: ti onesnazujes k se v sluzbo z avtom vozs tko da teb ne morm nakazat
<anny> idioterna, boš meni tudi kaj nakazal
<yang> anny: ja sej v center je brezveze z avtom it, nimas kje za parkirati razen na kongresnem trgu pa je drag parking, se ne splaca
<anny> na dan naredim cca 15 km na kolesu
<idioterna> anny: a ti se tut pozimi vozis
<anny> skozi
<idioterna> ma z veseljem nakazem
<anny> dvakrat sem zletela na ledu, pa me nič ne spametuje
<idioterna> anny: ja pol ti pa rajs gume posljem
<idioterna> kaksno feltno mas?
<yang> idioterna: dobr ni problem, ti bom dal njen BTC naslov, itak je anonimen :)
<anny> ne razumem se najbolj na feltne
<yang> ti sam nakaz :)
<idioterna> anny: kok je cifra na gumi
<anny> jezus no
<yang> anny: sej zdej je v tivoliju posebi streka gor za kolesarje
<anny> pojma nimam
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sej pise :)
<anny> ja, zoki je odprl tik pred volitvami
<anny> ma ne vem!
<idioterna> ma mal ceska je
<idioterna> posebi streka za kolesarje
<anny> to pa
<idioterna> je pa boljs kot je blo
<yang> anny: a ti si tut brez izpita za avto ? :)
<anny> sploh tisti del proti rožni dolini
<anny> se pelješ kot po nadvozu :
<anny> yang, imam izpit in avto
<idioterna> js avtomobila nimam, k so tle trije za 10 ljudi pa hmal jih bo 5 za 10 ljudi
<idioterna> pa se sosedje majo vec kot enga na glavo
<anny> ja, jaz tudi iščem eno rešitev za carpooling
<idioterna> tko da si kr sposodm ce je nuja
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/solastnistvo-avto-toyota-aygo-stroski-clanek-239448
<idioterna> itak nikol ni vse zaseden, ce pa slucajno kdaj je pol pa taksi
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda, da je zamrlo pri nas
<anny> ja, ma res
<lynxlynxlynx> je bil en carpooling.si al neki tazga
<anny> meni bi zelo prav prišla taka rešitev
<lynxlynxlynx> za dobesedni car sharing
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pooling ala prevoz.org
<yang> sej stopajo zdaj samo se turisti
<anny> kako se imenuje tista aplikacija, ki izriva taksije v tujini?
<yang> slovenci so na prevoz.org
<lynxlynxlynx> v milanu sem videl v mestu rezervirane parkinge/postaje za take menjave
<yang> uber
<anny> ma vseeno, včasih rabiš avto za kaj večjega prepeljat
<yang> al neki tacga
<idioterna> uber je ja
<idioterna> v nemciji se ze tozarijo
<anny> https://www.uber.com/
<Pepelka90> Uber
<anny> našla
<idioterna> v ameriki pa super spila
<Pepelka90> »Get a taxi, private car or rideshare from your mobile phone. Uber connects you with a driver in minutes. Use our app in cities around the world.«
<anny> evo, to je to
<anny> prevoz je bolj zamuden
<yang> mislim da so dobili tozbo
<anny> prevoz.org
<idioterna> prevoz je misljen za vnaprej planirane poti
<anny> točno
<idioterna> uber je za mestni promet, prevoz pa za regionalnega
<anny> kdaj bo kdo prišel s tem k nam?
<idioterna> s prevozom se zelo splaca vozit do minhna pa tko naprej
<anny> saj za po mestu ni tak problem z biciklom
<yang> na prevoz.org sem zasledil, da nekateri pravijo "imam zavarovanje za sopotnika" poznam tudi take ki bi recimo peljali stoparje, pa nimajo tega zavarovanja in ne upajo, ker ce je slucajno nesreca in si kriv kkot sofer, placas stoparju logicno veliko odskodnino
<idioterna> anny: manjsi kot z avtom ziher, vceraj sem sel iz offica in sem pred enim avtomobilom dirkal
<idioterna> potem se je pa avto ustavil
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-way-is-shut.jpg
<idioterna> ker ni mogel naprej.
<anny> damn
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/taking-the-dog-out-for-a-walk.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziva-z-dedijem-colnari.jpg
<anny> lol
<idioterna> kr dobr mamo
<yang> pes je faca
<anny> psi so itak face :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/dog-in-boat-is-kinda-bored.jpg
<anny> samo zehnil je
<yang> a kej skoci v vvodo tut ?
<yang> vidm da je moker
<anny> to je bolj poleti aktualno
<idioterna> vcasih je zelo rad imel vodo
<idioterna> zdaj je ze 80 let star
<yang> ce je pes v formi gre lahk tut pozim v vodo
<anny> samo tace si gre zmočit
<idioterna> oz. dobrih 11 let
<idioterna> ja nas je cist nor na vodo
<idioterna> letni cas ga ni tolk zanimal
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/wBgiVO6kSGq8m5ByPvI55aGV3JI.jpg
<idioterna> tle skace po vodi sred zime
<yang> hehe, jaz sem svojo vozil na bled je plavala do otoka in nazaj in skakala v vodo kot nora, pol pa mi je skor laboda zadavla, mislim hotla se ga je lotit pa je nisem upal vec vozit tja, tko da sem jo sam na savo vozil tukaj, ampak ji je blo pol mal slabo, pomoje je bla voda bolj oporecna
<yang> hecn je plavala proti toku save
<anny> yang, kje imaš povodec?
<yang> ko sem ji palco metal
<yang> anny: mam se neki opreme za psa, bom doniral na gmajnice
<yang> nimam vec psa
<anny> ne, zakaj je nisi spravil na povodec?
<yang> aja tist bi se mi zastrikala tam
<yang> v savi
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/8JuVh1c_pL42kX71O5k1T_YLP8w.jpg
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/WuZjxkkJB3F6NPou1kwSJUkDfb8.jpg
<yang> na bledu pa je bla na povodcu sam je blo brezveze, ker je skoz silila v vodo
<anny> psa je treba imeti pod nadzorom
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/qOp46Y2pLpZJ6G7UdK5N6Oz0P84.jpg
<anny> ni važno če hoče v vodo
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/3/PQpWjdzoo_DiTORXX8yv2uJly-8.jpg
<idioterna> ko je bil se v formi je bil tak
<anny> dobre fotke, idioterna
<idioterna> zdej je uglajen gospod
<anny> uglajen starejši gospod
<idioterna> to ma pa na svojem dating profilu
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/qbe0QPkJrIMbck387BGrqCVg6p8.jpg
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> ceprov smo bli mal nesramni do njega no
<yang> moja je enmu mulci pregriznila blazino pa pol se enmu zogo pa take je mela, ni bla za na Bled
<idioterna> se nikol v zivljenju ni mel spolnih odnosov, ceprav je nedotaknjen
<anny> lol
<yang> a ste ga objajcil
<anny> bogi pes
<idioterna> ne nismo ga
<idioterna> samo zlo strogo vzgojo je imel
<idioterna> tko da uboga na besedo
<yang> hm, kako pa ves da ni imel kaksne pasje ljubezni v ulici
<idioterna> ker ga mamo pod nadzorom
<yang> kaj pa ves, kaj pocne ko ti spis :)
<idioterna> nikol ni sam zunaj
<idioterna> no, 100% nisem, to je res
<idioterna> ampak se se ni zgodilo da zjutraj ne bi bil v pesjaku, ce smo ga zvecer not zaprli
<anny> nima jajc
<idioterna> mogoce sm se zlagal k sm reku da mu jih nismo odrezal
<anny> pes od brata prepleza 3 metrško ograjo, če je treba
<idioterna> ja, pr nas je ograja tut na stropu :)
<anny> pa Å¡e zdaj ne vem kako
<idioterna> s suni sva ga sla iskat v trbovlje k enemu policistu
<idioterna> mel je nemskega ovcarja pa malinoisko
<idioterna> pa 7 mladicev, ko sva prsla iskat carota sta bla sam se dva
<idioterna> en se je skrival, tadrug je pa baje vse okol sebe pogrizel
<idioterna> in ker do unga k se je skrival nisva mogla sva pol najvecjega tezaka dobila
<idioterna> in pol so sledila 4 leta solanja in se mi zdi da je v tem casu zgubil mal tega svojga karakterja
<idioterna> dominantnega
<idioterna> zdaj macki pusti da iz njegove sklede briket vzame
<anny> grem stavit, da je spornoseksualec
<idioterna> kaj pa to pomen ? :)
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/spadate-med-spornoseksualce-clanek-239321
<anny> sam sebi je najbolj všeč
<idioterna> aha hm mozno
<idioterna> pr treh letih se je naucil samozadovoljevat in zdej skos to dela
<idioterna> no ne skos
<idioterna> kadar voha kaksno psico
<anny> evo, pes ki sledi trendom
<yang> haha
<idioterna> al pa kadar so kaksni gosposki ljudje okol njega tut rad to pocne
<idioterna> me zanima ce mu je vsec da jim je nerodno
<anny> lp, grem večerjo skuhat
<yang> jst glih studiram kolk psov je se zivih iz te klape k so bli prjatli z mojo psico
<yang> mislim da se eni 3je
<yang> zdej vidim da tej ki so prej mel pse, so presaltal na male pse
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> prejsn pes k sm se js z njim ukvarjal je bil capi
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/capi.jpg
<idioterna> he had no friends.
<idioterna> z vsemi se je stepu, tut z ljudmi
<yang> neke civave, pa papilone pa visavske, svilnate terireje majo
<yang> ja terirer pac
<yang> moja je mela enga tacga ful rada, no ta je se ziv
<idioterna> aja ne on je bil nemski lovski terier, pa ucil so ga da je oster ko pes.
<yang> aha
<idioterna> k je fotr z njim hodu na jago
<yang> si ga second hand dobil ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> jaz sem ga na sprehode vozil
<idioterna> pa pac se ga ni dal spustit s povodca
<idioterna> in je blo prov bedno
<yang> ja...jst sem svojo vcasih spustil s povodca ko je blo dopoldne in nobenga psa naokol, ampak tut pol zadnnih 5 let ko ni nobenga zgrabla sem mel strah da bo v kakega skocila
<yang> pa ljudje so se drli sam da so jo vidli z nagobcnikom laufat prot njihovem psu
<yang> ponavad je samo povohala, se poigrala 3 sekunde in sla naprej
<yang> prej ni marala nobenih psov, pol pa je majhne tolerirala pred vecjimi samicami pa se je pocutila ogrozeno
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> a si staro dobil?
<yang> ne, mlado sam je nisem izsolal
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> to moras ce hoces da se normalno socializira
<yang> to so ze po karakterju problematicni psi
<yang> se toliko vec jih moras solat, pa met na povodcu
<yang> tut ta od drugih lastnikov se ni tepla do 7. leta
<idioterna> kaj pa je bla zaen pes
<yang> zdaj pa zadnjih 7 se skoz tepe
<yang> http://jp.si/Goa.jpg
<idioterna> aja eh to so cist ok psi se jih da vse naucit
<yang> ja sej
<yang> morajo met vzgojo dosledno
<idioterna> taglavn problem je da se jih vsi bojijo
<yang> jst odkar sem mel tacga psa se jih ne bojim pobozat
<yang> nc ti ne nardi
<idioterna> nikol ni pametn tujga psa bozat ne da bi lastnika vprasal
<yang> ne smes pa silit v noebnga psa, mora te sam sprejet
<yang> ja
<yang> to tudi
<yang> nevem tamalih pa ne bozam , tisti so res nepredvidljivi, se se toliko bolj bojijo in preventivno ugriznejo
<yang> ce ga ma pa lastnica v narocju pa ti ne bo nic naredil
<yang> mravle so mi se v muessli zlezle
<yang> raztresu ga bom pricem
<yang> pticem
<yang> vse morm dat v hladilnik
<yang> na WP je recept kako zatret te mrovle
<yang> morm sprobat
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yv0XrJDLDk
<Pepelka90> Požiralnik - YouTube
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxd8vBKdzOg
<Pepelka90> Poplave - YouTube
<dz0ny_> nič hudega
<lynxlynxlynx> geeez, ni čudno da je baza ogromna, nekdo je šel 2M slike vstavljat kot inline css
<lynxlynxlynx> editor glup
<CrazyLemon> misliš da je editor glup.. punbb dejansko shrani vsak search v bazo
<CrazyLemon> na koncu imaš 300k zapisov ki so v bistvu useless
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je to od copy/paste slik direktno v editor
<lynxlynxlynx> in wp potem shrani lepo Å¡e vse revizije
<lynxlynxlynx> g-reat
<Sky[x]> kaj kaj ?
<Sky[x]> aja eh
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @08.11.2014 19:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:27, Kulminacija: 10:46:58, Sončni zahod: 15:40:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 47min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> ppl kdo ma tole Pepelka90 cez?
<tadej> bi lahko tole dobil za lastno porabo? :)
<CrazyLemon> tadej miha ima pepelko
<tadej> in kje lahko miho najdem? :D
<dz0ny_> tadej: mamo tud jabuk
<dz0ny_> k isto počne
<tadej> neki tazga bi mel
<tadej> pomocnika na kanalu :D
<tadej> lahko furas ene par kanalov?
<tadej> kako to zgleda za kontrolirat?
<dz0ny_> ja sam to niso chan admini
<dz0ny_> ti boti
<dz0ny_> co heces tist mas chanserv bota
<dz0ny_> na freenode
<dz0ny_> al pa pheny
<dz0ny_> tadej: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<Pepelka90> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<zdobersek> heyo
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> MLADI LEVI REUNION LIVE - RSLO1
<zdobersek> GOD I CARE SO LITTLE
<idioterna> wat
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/409/027/ef6.gif
<idioterna> wtf so mladi levi
<idioterna> some kind of a communist movement?
<zdobersek> TIGR wannabe
<idioterna> a
<zdobersek> k
<yang> dans so 3je dobri koncerti v LJ
<idioterna> mhm, jankovic je dobr to naredu.
<yang> nima on kaj dosti pri izboru
<zdobersek> barje pa plava
<idioterna> yang: seveda ma
<idioterna> brez njega bi bla ljubljana mrtva
<yang> tezek izbor za koncerte danes
<idioterna> ja lej, pa bi za koga druzga volu
<idioterna> pa ne bi blo tok koncertov
<yang> v jankovicevem stadionu jih je bol mal
<tadej> dz0ny_: hvala :D
<idioterna> ja sej so na jankovicevi metelkovi vsak dan pa v jankovicevem cankarjevem domu tut
<idioterna> pa v jankovicevi operi
<Sky[x]> a kdo uporablja Ansible ?
<idioterna> mhm
<Sky[x]> zdjle mal berem vidim da je ql zadeva, enkrat spises in sam uporabis ce rabis server dodat pa da je identicno vse
<idioterna> ja ubistvu se da kr elaborate nardit
<Sky[x]> priporocas kaj drugega ?
<Sky[x]> glede na izkusnje ki jih imas
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne, za deployment automation je super
<Sky[x]> ql, ga uporablas se za kaj drugega?
<idioterna> ne naceloma ne
#ubuntu-si 2014-11-09
<CrazyLemon> evo idioterna .. lahko greš delit svoje izkušnje http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/s-kolesom/na-klancu/350599
<Pepelka90> Na klancu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »Ljubljanska kolesarska scena se je v zadnjih letih močno okrepila.«
<idioterna> nah
<yang> uf, do zdajle sem spal
<CrazyLemon> lenoba
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20141008-Riblja_Corba/
<yang> bolj slabe fotke, ker so z mobilca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny_ kaj če bi vidva mal potestirala tanov forum? :)
<zdobersek> .gif nobody got time for that
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/tRJVNtvKpDTX2/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right :)
<idioterna> yang: a si ti mal jugonostalgik ane
<idioterna> no sej js sm tut mal
<idioterna> kje so casi k se ni blo turbofolka!
<CrazyLemon> stupid freenode
<zdobersek> pebkac, more like
<CrazyLemon> * You have left channel #ubuntu-si (Server dropped connection!)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/v7mZ22P.gif
<yang> idioterna: Sej je bla Lepa Brena :)
<yang> idioterna: ja turbofolk muzika pa mi ne ugaja
<idioterna> men tut ne
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sg2iL_0mMw :)
<Pepelka90> Boro Majstorovic - Kawasaki - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »MP3: http://w17.easy-share.com/1700630757.html Dok neko ne uploaduje ceo spot evo cele pesme da bi ljudi mogli da uzivaju u hitu... ;)«
<CrazyLemon> jugonostalgika pa taka
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H16l-lJG-sY
<Pepelka90> Aj Riki Martine (full version) - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Originalni Video za pesmu Aj Riki Martine!«
<yang> Se dobr, da ima cvetlicarna se balkon, k so se stepli dol
<yang> Sicer pa tut DJ je bil mal bukov vrtel je Bosanske komade na Srbskem zuru
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/09/isis-exploits-technology-no-reason-compromise-privacy
<Pepelka90> Yes, Isis exploits technology. But that’s no reason to compromise our privacy | Technology | The Observer
<Pepelka90> »GCHQ’s new chief would do well to remember that sending encrypted emails doesn’t make you a criminal, writes John Naughton«
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10357244_10152496661299227_1067726464483575311_n.jpg?oh=145bf1f80a761819fef420cc50b2a67d&oe=54D62672
<zdobersek> ja pa ljubi bog, kaj si to prlepu
<zdobersek> aja, zumiran sem mel
<miha> Dan
<zdobersek> .yt alan
<jabuk> Alan,Alan, Alan, Alan, Alan, Ow, Ow, Steve, Steve, Steve...Hey, Hey, Hey... (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgvR3y5JCXg ♥29,346 ▶5,799,672
<yang> hehe http://www.boredpanda.com/he-became-trending-after-these-hilarously-precise-impersonations/
<Pepelka90> 17-Year-Old Guy Transforms Himself Into Famous People | Bored Panda
<Pepelka90> »A guy from New Zealand became social-media famous after creating these humorous imitations of famous people.«
<idioterna> molto sesso je dobr za zivet 100 let
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/google/ne-namescajte-androida-50-lollipop-na-nexus-5.html
<Pepelka90> Ne nameščajte Androida 5.0 Lollipop na Nexus 5!
<Pepelka90> »Po namestitvi mobilnega operacijskega sistema Android 5.0 Lollipop na pametni mobilni telefon Nexus 5 se lahko baterija mobilne naprave izprazni že po nekaj urah uporabe.«
<CrazyLemon> DO NOT INSTALL NON RELEASED LOLLIPOP ON YOUR NEXUS 5!!!!11
<zdobersek> you talkin' to me?
<zdobersek> cakej, a ni lollipop battery-friendly? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je ja :) project volta ftw!
<dz0ny_> RN so kak teden za aktualnim
<dz0ny_> 6 novembra je bil task označen kot fixed
<CrazyLemon> teden :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to bodo v torek tiskal :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tudi torek je en tak datum ki ga google ni niti enkrat omenil :)
<CrazyLemon> razn kot datum ko začnejo pošiljat nexus 6 strankam
<dz0ny_> ne RN bodo v torek to v tiskanji objavlje
<dz0ny_> pust zdej goog pr mer
<CrazyLemon> aja.. meh who cares about RN :)
<yang> Berlinski zid je padel 25 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ni padel! :)
<zdobersek> kdo ga je potisnu v time machine?
<dz0ny_> en uradnik mimogrede :>
<CrazyLemon> again?? wtf
<zdobersek> one more time!
<zdobersek> .yt one more time
<jabuk> Daft Punk - One More Time (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8 ♥232,922 ▶47,820,214
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/1455167_10153450315168849_4350741074722694864_n.jpg?oh=6a329cd5f2a46b010095f3f12dbd50dc&oe=54E3EA2B&__gda__=1425016082_7ea9587e286a49bb7c985b688b088d7d
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<CrazyLemon> ker si tako helpful pri testiranju foruma
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> I always do m'best
<miha> (miha) http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/09/berlins-digital-exiles-tech-activists-escape-nsa
<Pepelka90> Berlin’s digital exiles: where tech activists go to escape the NSA | World news | The Observer
<Pepelka90> »With its strict privacy laws, Germany is the refuge of choice for those hounded by the security services. Carole Cadwalladr visits Berlin to meet some of the surveillance refuseniks«
<miha> Dober večer
<zdobersek> ditto
<miha> Nekam mir je
<yang> "Taku hude vode nej'blu še" - pa so ljudje kar gradili hiše na poplavnih območjih
<zdobersek> it's a free country
<CrazyLemon> is it..is it really
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I free you!
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako idejo zakaj komentiranje ni mogoče
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ga omogočim v WP
<zdobersek> it ain't a free Internet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti si tudi pri igalii tko useful? :)
<zdobersek> samo, ko delam https://twitter.com/falconsigh/status/531522060166922241
<Pepelka90> Zan Dobersek on Twitter: "Jetson TK1, running http://t.co/KPVTQNPeoO on WebKit+Wayland. This stuff is powerful. http://t.co/v2chiYEIYr"
<Gregor3000> zakaj tole ne deluje oz. kako bi vedel da dela: echo "Message" | mailx -s "this is a test mail" mojmejl@siol.net
<dz0ny_> hehe ker ti ponudnik blokira
<Gregor3000> ker gre samo v novo vrstico pa nič ne vem ali je poslalo, ali je prispelo, ali ga je kak spamfilter ulovil...
<Gregor3000> aja cool torej nič ne bo s tem obveščanjem?
<yang> Gregor3000: moras verjetno imeti MTA definiran da ga odposlje skozi
<dz0ny_> or that
<dz0ny_> sam mailx je dep na sendmail soo...
<dz0ny_> Gregor3000: swaks -h domain.com -f dz0ny@ubuntu.si -t info@uubnru.si -s localhost -p 25
<dz0ny_> to je za smtp serverje testirat
<dz0ny_> pa tud lepo ti pove kaj je narobe
<CrazyLemon> recimo -t mail je narobe
<CrazyLemon> to ti js brez swaksa povem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> Gregor3000: drgač pa postmark uporabi :)
<dz0ny_> k nestandard port uporablja
<dz0ny_> ce ti provider blokira
<Gregor3000> ja sej to ne vm. samo mailx vem da ga imajo programi v sebi oz da imajo pripavljeno, da se z njim pošilja
<lynxlynxlynx> .mailrc rabiš nastavit
<Gregor3000> aha bom Å¡e to pogledal samo jutri...
<Gregor3000> danessem malo varnost povečal, pa auto update nastavil. zdaj moram še tole uredit da mi informacije priletijo na mejl. pol pa dalje. ko bo vse v redu zaklenjeno se začnem pa z VPn ukvarjat
<dz0ny_> uu vpn
<dz0ny_> Gregor3000: poglej si pritunl
<CrazyLemon> lol ker komad na radiu terminal
<CrazyLemon> "my computer thinks i'm gay..i threw that piece ..smth away" :D
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<zdobersek> piece of shit?
<dz0ny_> https://metofficenews.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/slide1.gif
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://metofficenews.wordpress.com/2014/11/07/met-office-helps-italy-as-the-country-struggles-with-exceptional-rain/
<Pepelka90> Exceptional rain expected in Italy | Met Office News Blog
<Pepelka90> »Hundreds have been evacuated from parts of Italy after heavy rainfall led to widespread flooding and landslides. 85mm of rain fell in Rome during the twelve hours to 6 am this morning, meanwhile up...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> pusti dž
<CrazyLemon> dej ti raje meni nekaj povej na pvt
<zdobersek> y the secrecy
<CrazyLemon> ker si ti itak useless :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti si chef de'la www.ubuntu.si ?
<yang> ubuntu bi vas moral kaj placati za vaso promocijo
<CrazyLemon> yang ne
<CrazyLemon> sam imam dostop do ftpja, mailov in sem mogoče admin na g+, fb pa twitterju
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ne
<CrazyLemon> -mogoče :)
<yang> no ce ne drugega, bi vam ubuntu vsaj lahko priskrbel kaksen VPS na njihovih cloudih za namen promocije
<yang> bi blo jih potrebno vprasati, verjetno bi dali
<CrazyLemon> lol right
<CrazyLemon> same dobričine so pri canonicalu
<CrazyLemon> kr talajo strežnike :>
<CrazyLemon> za njih smo mi inactive non official local community :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi je pa še dz0ny_ zbežal :p    dz0ny_ to je minutka zate.. da vržeš eno uč na paste pa je to to :P
<yang> ja pa bodte official community...
<CrazyLemon> yang 2 much paper work and work in general :)
<yang> jah
<yang> ...
<CrazyLemon> zahtevajo redna srečanja pa ne vem kakšne dejavnosti etc
<CrazyLemon> tnx no tnx :)
<yang> verjetno bi dobil sponzorstvo pa se kako placano pozicijo, tisti ki bi naredil paperwork
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e to kar moram narest sedaj mi gre na jetra :)
<CrazyLemon> nič ni plačano
<CrazyLemon> to je local community in je pač hobi or smth :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale je zate https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10509739_794857623891289_8214133087630170057_n.jpg?oh=686a104d63bf5a002256980ae766bb78&oe=54E50028&__gda__=1423469300_8a94c0efa6cc8a93252b03e2e11f5e8c
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: and this one's for you https://i.imgur.com/wjtIBj6.jpg
<zdobersek> ln
<yang> Krakeeeeen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRngPHRj0vA
<Pepelka90> Apparently, burning NH4Cr2O7 with HgSCN opens a portal to hell - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Apparently, burning NH4Cr2O7 with HgSCN opens a portal to hell.. Find us facebook - https://www.facebook.com/interesting.video.pic Find Us Twitter - https://...«
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10678619_10152496449487986_8370987070512175745_n.jpg?oh=62e8983a46b2df66337fa88f90eb5d60&oe=551CD2DB
<pitastrudl> nakonc mu bo pa gum  zmankal
<yang> For your birthday, we're giving you a FREE Unlimited account for 1 day!
<yang> should I be glad or sad ?
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-02
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<netkat> jutro
<netkat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3tmC2f3t0
<Pepelka> Hatebreed - I Will Be Heard - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video by Hatebreed performing I Will Be Heard. YouTube view counts pre-VEVO: 1,838,322. (C) 2002 Universal Motown Records, a division of UMG Recordings...«
<CrazyLemon> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/11/02/0125246/botnet-takes-over-twitch-install-and-partially-installs-gentoo
<Pepelka> Botnet Takes Over Twitch Install and Partially Installs Gentoo - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »WarJolt writes: The plug was pulled on the attempt to crowd-source an Arch Linux install after a botnet threatened to take over the process. Twitch Installs has been rebooted by the twitchintheshell community and Twitch Installs users managed to reinstall Arch only to be thwarted by the botnet. The ...«
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 3.km  S od GODOVIČA @02/11/2015 10:01:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+14.1+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLm7JhjBAnM
<Pepelka> Motochorro asalta a turista en Argentina (VIDEO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Motochorro asalta a turista en Argentina (VIDEO). Motochorro asalta a turista en Argentina (VIDEO). Motochorro asalta a turista en Argentina (VIDEO) http://w...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.1°C @02.11.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% zahodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:34, Kulminacija: 10:49:54, Sončni zahod: 15:53:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 06min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies.. sploh ne piha
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 16.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 16.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 15.8°C
<zdobersek> IMDb IRL https://www.reddit.com/r/television/comments/3r55y3/the_xfiles_2016_series_currently_has_a_98_on_imdb/
<Pepelka> The X-Files 2016 series currently has a 9.8 on iMDb from 860 users. It has had 0 episodes : television
<Pepelka> »4208 points and 761 comments so far on reddit«
<CrazyLemon> so you're saying its a must see ?
<Matthai> ja... epizoda 0 :-)
<idioterna> a ni X rimska za 10
<idioterna> ne za 0
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSyo3khWIAAREfJ.jpg:large
<zdobersek> wat een photoshop
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CRAIRcOWgAExbhf.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> also photoshop?
<zdobersek> oold
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> ja zdej so snsv bl moderni
<CrazyLemon> S∩S∀
<zdobersek> pa furamo snxgu telefone
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<CrazyLemon> its snxǝu
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/butterproject/butter-desktop-angular/issues/34 ajde dz0ny .. js bi rad samo torrent search engine - kat.cr pls
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> Plugin system · Issue #34 · butterproject/butter-desktop-angular · GitHub
<Pepelka> »butter-desktop-angular - Angular version of butter-desktop«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.quora.com/Rooting-Android/Does-rooting-your-android-phone-cause-cancer
<Pepelka> Does rooting your android phone cause cancer? - Quora
<CrazyLemon> short answer: yes it does
<zdobersek> long answer: lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:http://karss.herokuapp.com/kickass/user/ettv ?
<Pepelka> KickAss RSS for user ettv
<msev-> a tale butter bo zaživel, android app in vse a kko?
<dz0ny> "hackers": http://i.imgur.com/2edKJkM.png
<zdobbie> still better than hackers.si
<idioterna> kr nice
<zdobbie> al hekerji.si
<idioterna> ej dz0ny
<idioterna> a si ze kdaj razmislu
<idioterna> da bi mel dva httpdja
<idioterna> enga k ne more pisat po disku
<idioterna> pa enga sam za wp-admin, k je dostopn sam skoz https
<idioterna> pa ni public
<zdobbie> 'hack me securely'
<idioterna> ja vecina wp lukn je tko narjenih
<idioterna> da lahko uploadas stuff in ma httpd pravico pisat po wp fajlih
<idioterna> zato da pac dela un upgrade pa to
<idioterna> iz wp-admin konzole
<dz0ny> idioterna: mam haproxy spredaj ki deluje kot waf
<dz0ny> in potem ujame vse te
<dz0ny> torej ce url vsebuje lfi
<dz0ny> al pa ce body vsebuje cudne zahtevke
<dz0ny> potem mamo se suhosin in custom network namespace
<dz0ny> tko da je vse locen + client acces je blocked razen kar je whitelisted
<dz0ny> v 2 letih so bli 3-je incidenti
<dz0ny> aja še to počnemo, če ma blog preveč prometa
<dz0ny> se samodejno vključi varnish
<dz0ny> idioterna: vecina jih al proba prek pluginov,tem pohekat
<dz0ny> drug tip so brute-force na wp-login
<dz0ny> to tud blokiram
<idioterna> mnja to je fino ce mas tak biznis
<idioterna> js mam to pac
<idioterna> random folk k mu je en page naredu
<idioterna> verjetn najbols da jih k teb poslem i guess
<dz0ny> mja :)
<dz0ny> mel smo ukrajinca k je nalasca nemestu v plugine backodre da je pol hotu mail okolj posilajt
<dz0ny> seveda tud to ujamem
<dz0ny> sam nismo prej pogruntal dokler ni bil var/spool/mail 20gb :D
<idioterna> ja js mam kr munin alert
<idioterna> ce je vec k 20 msgjov v queueju
<idioterna> zato k je prakticno builtin pa easy to do
<idioterna> evo tkole zgleda
<idioterna>     902 /wp-content/plugins/jw-player-plugin-for-wordpress/media/msdropdown/js/c12a39c.php
<idioterna>    5654 /wp-content/plugins/the-events-calendar/vendor/jquery/article.php
<idioterna>   21512 /wp-content/plugins/wp-statistics/ajax.php
<idioterna>  131346 /wp-content/plugins/jw-player-plugin-for-wordpress/media/msdropdown/js/6d13cf9.php
<idioterna> barabe.
<dz0ny> yaic?
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/nbs-system/php-malware-finder
<Pepelka> nbs-system/php-malware-finder · GitHub
<Pepelka> »php-malware-finder - Detect potentially malicious PHP files«
<yang> dz0ny: sej obstaja tist "WordFence" app
<yang> k je antivirus za wordpress
<idioterna> dz0ny: thanks
<dz0ny> yang: ya does not scale in sam resurse kur :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: tkole zgleda haproxy config za frontend https://paste.sh/FD-bGbfw#xdzhbimi8MFFJvcQNRvSxgkU
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> del :)
<idioterna> aha nice throttlas jih
<idioterna> sej pr men ne uganejo gesla
<idioterna> userji instalirajo crappy plugine
<idioterna> s predictable pathi pa tko
<Sky[x]> http://phpsadness.com/
<Pepelka> PHP Sadness
<dz0ny> idioterna: posljem hij v tarpit k ma response kot da je prslo do php napake
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny> al pa sam navadel login page
<dz0ny> tkole dovim pa abuserje http://i.imgur.com/xBnUAtH.png
<dz0ny> full funny je kr ti hackerji tud ua ne znajo spoofat
<dz0ny> in jih tako ujames
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> men ni vsec da mors za security bit ful bl anal about protocols
<dz0ny> tkole zgleda pa waf skripta https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/1c177010761d644776f0
<dz0ny> golang + js vm
<Pepelka> waf_live.js · GitHub
<dz0ny> k z modsecurity nism nikamor prisel
<CrazyLemon> it was a nice day for a giro
<zdobersek> wat een show-off
<CrazyLemon> and i had a nice average speed too!
<zdobersek> what was, it, 23
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> 25.99!
<zdobersek> k
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/jerovsek-computers-neslavno-propadla-ikona/169772/
<Pepelka> Jerovšek Computers - neslavno propadla ikona | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Starejši računalnikarji se vsekakor spomnimo podjetja Jerovšek Computers, ki je vrsto let veljalo za pravcatega velikana na domačem trgu. A kratkemu času na slovenskem računalniškem prestolu je sledil propad podjetja. Slabe finančne in druge poslovne odločitve ter katastrofalen nadzor nad stroški so Jerovšek Computers v vsega nekaj letih dobesedno potopili.«
<zdobersek> DOBESEDNO
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> water main burst
<yang> Cavazzota sem vidu na Zalah
<idioterna> bogi
<yang> sam je bil
<zdobersek> ekstrabogi
<msev-> a je to res da kao pristajalne luči na brniku niso skoz prgane
<msev-> pržgane
<yang> sparat je treba
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa ble skos przgane?
<idioterna> to moti ptice
<idioterna> pa insekte
<msev-> lol
<yang> msev-: kot sem seznanjen na brniku ni nocnih letov, pristajajo in vzletajo tja do nevem 1h zjutraj, pa potem ob 5h spet zacnejo
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> kak to
<pitastrudl> that makes no sense
<msev-> ja sj noč je vsen takt
<yang> za postarske avione pa ne vem kako majo lete
<msev-> pač čudn mi je da kao niso skoz luči pržgane
<yang> zakaj bi ble luci prizgane, ce ne pricakujejo letov
<msev-> toj res..
<msev-> tko če bi bla panika da bi kšn drug mogu pristat :D
<yang> to pomeni vsak dan po 5 ur zastonj gorenja luci
<yang> ce bi bla panika, verjem da jih prizgejo v minuti
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne delajo..pol jih ne prižgejo v minuti
<CrazyLemon> imajo pa bakle v skladišču..just in case!
<msev-> eh sj majo generatorje na dizl :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BikessZone/videos/526453807513709/
<Pepelka> Bike's Zone | Facebook
<Pepelka> »GoPro - Fabio Wibmer - Limitless TrailThis video is insane (y)Good job Fabio Wibmer !«
<idioterna> dz0ny: pred par tedni si mi dal en open source slack clone k ni bil mattermost
<idioterna> k ze ma android app
<idioterna> a se se spomnes imena? :)
<Sky[x]> idioterna: http://www.mattermost.org/ mejbi?
<Pepelka> Mattermost
<Sky[x]> aja opa :>
<Sky[x]> sorry
<idioterna> enga k ni ta :)
<zdobbie> flowdock maybe?
<idioterna> na-a
<zdobbie> lucky you
<matjaz> idioterna: Rocket Chat verjetno
<matjaz> https://rocket.chat/
<Pepelka> Rocket.Chat
<Pepelka> »From group messages and video calls all the way to helpdesk killer features our goal is to become the number one cross-platform open source chat solution.«
<Sky[x]> a je kak iOS developer tukej?
<msev-> tole pa amaze zgleda
<Sky[x]> ?
<netkat> al pa matrix, zulip, jabbr
<CrazyLemon> IRC anyone? :P
<netkat> :D
<netkat> tolk idej, idioterna pa nic
<matjaz> si dela seznam plusov in minusov za vse :)
<netkat> :)
<msev-> za rocket chat sm komentirov Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> :)
<idioterna> ja dz0ny je enga druzga polinku
<idioterna> ceprov so vsi te ok
<netkat> ziher angularfire slack:D je na a
<netkat> CrazyLemon, na http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux se se dogaja, sam zdej install gentoo, pa xp:D no zdej majo precvikan kabel
<Pepelka> Twitch
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni bil včeri celo botnet napad?
<netkat> ja, pa se kr je vojna
<netkat> oz kr koli
<zdobbie> lessig nooo
<CrazyLemon> lessig was
<CrazyLemon> netkat mja.. je kr annoying gledat tist flood :)
<msev-> a kdo rusk zna od vs pa se mu da prevajat en tekst z enih slikc :D
<zdobersek> cyka!
<CrazyLemon> dont be rude cyka
<napsy_> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.6°C @02.11.2015 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89% jugovzhodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:44:30, Kulminacija: 10:46:45, Sončni zahod: 15:49:00
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 10ur 04min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> msev-: dz0ny najbrz zna najvec
<yang> msev-: a z anastasiadate ?
<CrazyLemon> i is hungry
<zdobersek> kako bi ne bil, ce si tko hitr gonu
<CrazyLemon> i know right!
<CrazyLemon> taužnt sedemsto kalorij sm porabu!
<msev-> haha yang
<msev-> a to je kšna stran da jih uvozš sm
<msev-> :D
<yang> ja
<yang> najprej mors linkat paypal racun
<yang> pa te opilijo za kakih 500 eur
<yang> potem pa morda dobis kaksno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.drevesnica-ceh.si/images/ostalo/crna_murva.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo to doma?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ali pa to https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/29/Morus_alba_fruits.jpg
<yang> robide ?
<yang> bela murva
<CrazyLemon> niso robide
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ja na vikendu mamo te se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> sam zdl ni že prepozn za te?
<pitastrudl> ponavad so tm avgusta
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ko mi boš vrnil pasto..pričakujem vsaj eno vrečko teh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> lel
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je pozno ja..but idc :>
<pitastrudl> :-D
 * pitastrudl si zatlači murve za gate
<pitastrudl> come and get them
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> lol...kr obdrži pasto
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kdaj boš imel v sredo čas
<pitastrudl> da prideš po pasto
<pitastrudl> če boš ime lčas
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nea vem..v četrtek imam namen it na kolo
<CrazyLemon> pa lahko pridem Å¡e pobrat pasto
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon po 12ih
<pitastrudl> mam cajt
<pitastrudl> na srečo predavanja odpadejo popoldne :D
<pitastrudl> woop woop
<pitastrudl> več cajta za učenje
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej tko ali tko nimaš nek hud urnik :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj mate 4h na dan
<pitastrudl> ja dons sm biu zdoma od 8:30 do 19:30
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> ja..to ne pomeni da si imel predavanja 11h
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> ja sam te pavze vmes te ubijejo
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> bužček
<pitastrudl> i cri
<msev-> pitastrudl, ti se kr čim dl uč :D
<pitastrudl> msev- sm že dovolj podaljševal
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> ker resnični svet je itak *******
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> we know that
<pitastrudl> mah sej bom vrgel svoje dokuemnte v ogenj
<pitastrudl> pustil si brado
<pitastrudl> pa šel v nemčijo
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> ezpez
<msev-> a pol boš še zravn movember praznoval
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> yess
<msev-> pismo jutr mam razgovor
<msev-> čist nč se mi ne da prpravlat
<msev-> čist sm zabediran
<pitastrudl> srečno msev-
<msev-> tnx
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj veš za kakšne trgovine kjer bi lahko našel stvari za šolo, e.g. akte, pa take zadeve. vem da je v tušu ena trgovina sam to je pa tut to kar poznam
<msev-> tok teh razgovorov pa prošenj da se mi sploh ne da več stari :)
<msev-> ma kašna akta no
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl akte? za šolo? si slišal kdaj za torbo :P
<msev-> to sam kopiraš od sošolk pa je
<pitastrudl> kaj mi bo torba če mam kolo
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> msev- if only it worked that way
<pitastrudl> očitno je dzs pr tržnici
<CrazyLemon> nasproti tržnice
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> poznaš še kaj?
<msev-> hahah -> http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/ad-lie-penguins-are-sexually-depraved-little-perverts
<Pepelka> The Dark Truth About Adélie Penguins Was Kept Secret For More Than A Hundred Years | IFLScience
<Pepelka> »Aww. Aren’t penguins the cutest? With their all their waddling and flappy little arms. Adélie penguins look particularly adorable, standing at just 70 centimeters (27.5 inches) with beady little eyes.«
<msev-> pa tko se je govoril da majo kao istga partnerja skoz
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne.. nism ravno ljubitelj aktovk :D
<msev-> no sj mogoče druge vrste majo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon no pač neki rabm da zapiske hranim
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl torba ...
<CrazyLemon> pa še računalnik lahko not spraviš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> ja pa dobr, ne pišem v zvezke
<pitastrudl> ampak na liste
<pitastrudl> z luknami
<pitastrudl> da bi jih dal nekam
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ja to pa je čist druga zadeva
<CrazyLemon> za to pa res potrebuješ aktovko
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> :p
<pitastrudl> ne aktovko, akto
<pitastrudl> fak
<CrazyLemon> same crap
<pitastrudl> a ni aktovka tista torba
<pitastrudl> al what
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa bi ti rad?
<pitastrudl> akto
<pitastrudl> pač tak ko en mini fascikel je
<pitastrudl> oz ne zgleda kot fascikel
<pitastrudl> sam podoben pricnip
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dzs.si/artikel/2F230658++++++++-1/13-214-floral-akta-organizator-a4-alter-floral-?folderId=10232184
<Pepelka> DZS Spletni nakupovalni center
<CrazyLemon> tole..pa tko povej
<pitastrudl> ja tole ja
<pitastrudl> sam ne glih ta vzorec
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> mmmmmhmm
<CrazyLemon> to dobiš v vsaki trgovini
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer so zadeve za Å¡olo
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> upam da res niso odprti samo do treh
<pitastrudl> like wtf
<CrazyLemon> dzs niga..dzs
<pitastrudl> u wot m8
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> praivjo da do devetih
<pitastrudl> noice
<pitastrudl> odpiralni časi ftw
<pitastrudl> aja fak
<pitastrudl> to je pr Å¡alari
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/place//@45.5469837,13.7256826,3a,75y,97.1h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sR9_pLvwl7YLDE6sTTHroLw!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x9dbd487ccaa3fd7b?sa=X&ved=0CBYQ3RowCWoVChMI5trX4dTyyAIVQ_YOCh36zQrc
<pitastrudl> ne v centru
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡alara == mercator
<pitastrudl> kje je ta google view
<pitastrudl> a tm na pomolu je dzs
<pitastrudl> wat
<msev-> pitastrudl, loh si pa surface kupš pa not pišeš :D
<pitastrudl> ne sej ne
<pitastrudl> hecam se
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..tam dol pri roza stavbi
<CrazyLemon> je dzs
<pitastrudl> vem vem, hvala
<pitastrudl> msev- no pls
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> tale google je pa mal off
<CrazyLemon> najprej pokaže da je dzs v kopru cca. 100m stran
<CrazyLemon> nato pa pokaže ta dzs v mercatorju čist na drugi stran
<CrazyLemon> kjer so bloki
<pitastrudl> ja pa dafak no
<pitastrudl> zakaj nikjer ne piše kdaj je odprt
<pitastrudl> pizda
<pitastrudl> a se hecajo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> greš..preveriš in se vrneš nazaj ko bo odprto
<CrazyLemon> sej ti je na poti na faks
<pitastrudl> true
<msev-> a vidva sta oba z obale
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> on je pravkar pršu iz sirije..
<CrazyLemon> js pa iz irana
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<msev-> tole ni tvoja najbolša šala CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- tole men zveni kot ksenofobija :/
<msev-> most certainly not
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-03
<zdobersek> me irl https://i.imgur.com/ETtz344.jpg
<napsy__> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> so what!
<pitastrudl> ayyy lmao
<zdobersek> also, http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/11/dji-tempts-developers-with-new-ubuntu-computer-for-drones/
<Pepelka> DJI tempts developers with new Ubuntu computer for drones | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu boosts development possibilities on the Matrice 100 drone.«
<idioterna> tega sm mislu vcerej
<idioterna> https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/open-sourcing-zulip-a-dropbox-hack-week-project/
<Pepelka> Open Sourcing Zulip – a Dropbox Hack Week Project | Dropbox Tech Blog
<Pepelka> »This year’s Dropbox Hack Week saw some incredible projects take shape – from the talented team that visited Baltimore to research food deserts, to a project to recreate the fictional Pied Piper algorithm from HBO's Silicon Valley.«
<zdobersek> Condoleezza approves?
<idioterna> no idea
<idioterna> na githubu je zdej sauce
<idioterna> https://github.com/zulip
<Pepelka> Zulip · GitHub
<Pepelka> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 11 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 28 million projects.«
<CrazyLemon> zulip..sounds like a refugee
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enu-qR0H_uk #flipphone
<Pepelka> Sir David Attenborough narrates Adele's Hello - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Adele's Hello video gets the Sir David Attenborough voice over treatment on Greg James. Watch more from Radio 1 in the UK on BBC iPlayer http://www.bbc.co.uk...«
<CrazyLemon> Hello!
<zdobersek> ITSA ME
<CrazyLemon> Mario?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb supergirl
<jabuk> Supergirl (TV Series 2015– ) 43 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.3/10 (8,239 glasov) MT: 89 user
<jabuk> The adventures of Superman's cousin in her own superhero career.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4058624793/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4016454/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> cousin
<idioterna> she said she didn't love him anymore, but they could still be cousins
<zdobersek> so what!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are such a supergirl
<zdobersek> and supergirls don't cry
<idioterna> sudogirl
<slax0r> super user do girl?
<upd> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/11/02/23/2E0D4E7800000578-3301042-image-a-2_1446506278946.jpg
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobersek> kje je fora?
<CrazyLemon> fora je da 50 cent coin okrogel!
<zdobersek> odgovor je 60deg
<zdobersek> fyfi
 * zdobersek still has it
<CrazyLemon> do you really
<zdobersek> fyea
<CrazyLemon> http://nova24tv.si/aktualno/v-sentilju-in-dobovi-brez-oddiha-pet-vlakov-in-pet-avtobusov-z-migranti/
<Pepelka> Bolje bi bilo, če bi gradili drugi tir in ne drugega perona. Migranti tokrat proti Kopru. | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »Odpira se nova, tretja migrantska balkanska pot v Nemčijo, in sicer preko Kopra. Trenutna pot skozi Brežice in Šentilj je za njih namreč prepočasna, bojijo pa se tudi zaprtja avstrijske meje. Do Nemčije želijo preko Italije. Po polni zasedenosti naših nastanitvenih centrov in preobremenjenosti naših policistov, vojakov in humantiarnih delavcev, se podoben scenarij kot v Brežicah in Šentilju obeta še v Kopru. Kot poroča hrvaški Jutarnj
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: lahko jih par posvojis
<slax0r> stlacis jih v klet, in prisilis da si zapomnijo random stevilke in ne rabis vec diskovja
<slax0r> bos mel live "hard" drive
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sure.. če so mlade in sexy zakaj pa ne!
<Matthai> mlade, sexy, pa Å¡e Å¡tevilke znajo!
<Matthai> hoooot!
<CrazyLemon> dovolj sta dve Å¡tevilki.. 0 pa 1!
<zdobbie> zdobersek: ping
<zdobbie> k
<netkat> https://github.com/rimraf/k
<Pepelka> rimraf/k · GitHub
<Pepelka> »k is the new l, yo«
<CrazyLemon> thats just dumb
<netkat> k
<upd> bitcoin bubble is getting bigger :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/feross/webtorrent
<Pepelka> feross/webtorrent · GitHub
<Pepelka> »webtorrent - :zap: Streaming torrent client for node & the browser«
<upd> http://imgur.com/gallery/sH2tqKT
<Pepelka> This gif makes me uncomfortable. So I figured it was best if I shared it with all of you. - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitko> ja zdej k ni več obtavčen uradno :P
<pitko> obdavčen*
<upd> tud to
<pitko> drgač pa se pomojm se zmeri ne splača rudart
<upd> https://t.co/v67RA8LsoZ
<pitko> kva jih majnaš? :P
<upd> ne, se mi ne splača
<upd> https://99bitcoins.com/c/btc/mining lahk si pa izračunaš
<pitko> sam preprodajaš
<pitko> ne nebom majnov :D
<upd> trgujem
<pitko> sm sprobal mislm poznam folk k je majnov pa ni slo glih po nacrtih
<pitko> kuk si mel začetnega kapitala?
<upd> 100 1 leto nazaj pa Å¡e parkrat po 10
<pitko> kuk maš +
<upd> 0
<pitko> :)
<pitko> dobr
<upd> mja se sam učim pa forex
<upd> 10€ je dost za 2-3 mesece
<pitko> za forexe?
<upd> da
<pitko> kje pa jih trguješ
<pitko> o tem tut jaz razmišlam
<upd> admiralmarkets.si
<pitko> jaz sm sicer plus500
<pitko> mal problaval tako najprej virtualno
<upd> tam sem zapravil že vse :) 3 račune
<upd> k si dobil 20€ free
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kako to da si se dal v to ?
<upd> zakon mi je
<pitko> ja sam k moraš dost teorije vedet
<upd> pač zažel sem z crypto kovanci
<upd> teorija izkušnje vse vse
<pitko> maš kej podlage iz ekonomije?
<upd> če misleš it v forex, lahko pozabiš prvi 2 leti kaj dobička
<upd> ne rabiš znat ekonomije
<Pepelka> https://www.coinbase.com/join/davidseaman
<Pepelka> Accurate Bitcoin Mining Calculator for SHA-256 Mining
<Pepelka> »The Bitcoin Mining Calculator will calculate BTC profitability in terms of USD and Bitcoin. See what your SHA-256 mining rig can do.«
<pitko> ja kva pa?
<pitko> :D
<upd> vzorve večinoma, pa indikatorje
<upd> vzorce*
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/chart/EURUSD/
<Pepelka> EUR / USD - Forex Chart and Quote - EURO / US DOLLAR - TradingView
<Pepelka> »EURUSD quotes and charts. EURUSD Headlines, Ideas, News.«
<upd> !yt forex trading basic
<jabuk> An introduction to the basics of Forex Trading https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14FbmDpoTdE
<upd> !yt trading indicators
<jabuk> Best Trading Indicator? -- The Stochastic. Great tips on using this powerful tool! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gSjHkxlhXQ
<upd> dost je materiala za učit se
<pitko> ja ql nč grem jaz na predavanje pridm prec :D
<upd> ok
<pitko> evo me nazaj
<pitko> :D
<pitko> k mamo tle nek history pogovora?
<napsy__> menda se logira vse
<pitko> kam pa?
<pitko> nč posebnga neki bi sam pogledu k mi je preh ups napisal eno stran
<pitko> pa sm vmes zamenal komp
<pitko> :)
<matjaz> pitko: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/#ubuntu-si.txt
<Pepelka> Index of /2015/11/03
<zdobersek> SOVA ma ekstra kopije
<zdobersek> ce rabte
<zdobersek> (06:59:01 AM) pitko: ja ql nč grem jaz na predavanje pridm prec :D
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> (07:08:09 AM) pitko: evo me nazaj
<matjaz> zdobersek: uro prestavi :)
<zdobersek> 'tis but the local time
<pitko> lol
<pitko> :D
<pitko> dobr dan vse
<pitko> vsem*
<pitko> po dolgem času
<CrazyLemon> evo sovina kopija http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-3-11-2015.html
<Pepelka> #ubuntu-si: 3-11-2015
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu Slovenija na #ubuntu-si@freenode: 3-11-2015«
<CrazyLemon> sam da je tale real time.. ne tko kot irclogs
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> i mean
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> i mean
<CrazyLemon> lp
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> tri pa pol tedne brez cigareta, želja še vedno tm, tak mal
<pitastrudl> al sm pač samo nervozen
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<pitastrudl> morm si ene tekaške superge kupit pa da se grem zlaufat na bonifiko vsake tok cajta
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj veš, tam je prost vstop?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja..sej ne rabiš it tam kjer igrajo nogomet
<CrazyLemon> imaš okrog cele bonifike krog
<CrazyLemon> ravno 1km dolg
<pitastrudl> mislmim ne bonifika
<pitastrudl> tam zraven
<CrazyLemon> sej tisto je tudi bonifika :)
<pitastrudl> je tut nek tartan
<pitastrudl> ja no
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> ja tam
<pitastrudl> si to mislil?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> tam je prost vstop?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl lol..itak
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> to je tko kot bi vprašal a je prost vstop v park tivoli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> a je?
<pitastrudl> jk
<pitastrudl> hhuehue
<CrazyLemon> sej podnevi je tudi tam pri stadionu odprto
<CrazyLemon> in lahko laufaš na 400m progi
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a na faxu nimate telovadbe?
<pitastrudl> lol ne
<pitastrudl> wtf
<CrazyLemon> ni wtf.. fri ima oz. je imel
<CrazyLemon> in je prav da se jo ima! more ECTS!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_bang_theory/news/1004869/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-to-appear-on-upcoming-episode-of-the-big-bang-theory/
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> Tesla CEO Elon Musk To Appear On Upcoming Episode Of The Big Bang Theory - CBS.com
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj pomeni ta kratica
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl evropski sistem točk na faksih
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobersek> kdo se sploh gleda to sranje
<zdobersek> kdo se sploh gleda to kretenstvo
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<CrazyLemon> i have to kick you again
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si tko trmast
<zdobersek> ker se ponizujes
<pitastrudl> lel
<zdobersek> amirite.com/yesheis
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: men se zdi da ti hods sam jest na faks
<pitastrudl> why
<dz0ny> ce ne ves kaj ects pomen
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobersek> oh snap
<pitastrudl> ne, jest hodim k tebi
<pitastrudl> :P
<dz0ny> k v osnovi je to edin kr te more skrbet na faksu :D
<zdobersek> OH SNAP RIGHT BACK AT 'IM
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: kam? :D
<dz0ny> aja na kanal
<dz0ny> afc, we know that
<zdobersek> obeduje pri tebi, pravi
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix
<Pepelka> Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix · GitHub
<Pepelka> »go-peerflix - Go Peerflix«
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/3/9664740/jon-stewart-hbo-four-year-deal
<Pepelka> Jon Stewart has signed a four-year contract with HBO | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Jon Stewart is heading back to work. HBO just announced that the former Daily Show host has signed a four-year production pact with the cable company. The comedian's next job will be to focus on...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no ja.. its a good start ampak
<CrazyLemon> cli..meh
<CrazyLemon> da bi vsaj mel ikonco v unityju pol pa povlečeš gor torrent file
<CrazyLemon> pa ti odpre vlc in začne predvajat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobbie> ja sprogramirej
<CrazyLemon> ti sprogramirej!
<CrazyLemon> sam govoriš!
<zdobbie> placaj
<zdobbie> ker si dober decko, ti dam popust
<zdobbie> 90EUR/h
<CrazyLemon> capitalist bastard
<idioterna> ja cenejsi je od mene
<zdobbie> 190EUR*
<idioterna> aja
<zdobbie> sry
<CrazyLemon> 19*
<idioterna> no pol pa men povej kaj rabs
<idioterna> js nardim skor pol cnej
<zdobbie> a ti mu prav neb popusta dal
<idioterna> odvisn kva je treba nardit
<idioterna> za unity zihr nam popusta daju
<idioterna> ce bo switchnu na kde, pol mogoce
<CrazyLemon> nič ni potrebno narest.. en .desktop file pa je to to!
<zdobbie> huhu
<zdobbie> to je 4h komot
<CrazyLemon> pa raje plačam zdobbieju kot pa da switcham na kde!
<zdobbie> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kak ppa za go?
<dz0ny> gobu
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno ima 14.04 staro različico gor
<CrazyLemon> in peerflix vrže gazilion napak
<CrazyLemon> !g gobu ppa
<Pepelka> ThinkPad Extras : linrunner - Launchpad https://launchpad.net/~linrunner/+archive/ubuntu/thinkpad-extras
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/releases
<Pepelka> Releases · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<dz0ny> preneseš chmod+x ./gobu; ./gobu
<dz0ny> go get github.com/Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix
<dz0ny> ./go-peerflix magnet||torrrent
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to prepiše trenutni go ki je inštaliran?
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> ZAKAJ NE?! :/
<dz0ny> to go namesti pod ~/.local
<dz0ny> zato ker so neumno nardil
<dz0ny> ne morš nič delat
<dz0ny> razen da kup env spremeniš
<CrazyLemon> torej lahko izbrišem ta goxcc-gokarkoli pač?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a moram linkat go bin v sbin ?
<dz0ny> nič :)
<dz0ny> sam kernel mora pexecv podpirat :)
<CrazyLemon> 2015/11/03 20:20:26 >> You are now in a new GOBU shell. To exit, type 'exit'
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:~/Namizje$
<CrazyLemon> lies!
<dz0ny> napiš which go
<CrazyLemon> kul
<zdobbie> that's not a go!
<dz0ny> also k smo že pri ubuntu https://github.com/dz0ny/cdeb
<Pepelka> dz0ny/cdeb · GitHub
<Pepelka> »cdeb - Just like fpm but in go and only for deb... Why? Because who has time to deal with ruby«
<dz0ny> or dpkg-* stuff
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nekaj downloada tale tvoj peerflix
<CrazyLemon> sam ne odpre vlcja
<CrazyLemon> a je file v tmp tačas?
<dz0ny> mja tist je za osx
<dz0ny> sam opri z vlch
<dz0ny> http://localhost:8080
<Pepelka> ISPConfig
<dz0ny> OOO
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čaki..a ne odpre pol samodejno?
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeeh..wtf no
<dz0ny> ja popravi :)
<CrazyLemon> ja ti popravi..ti si mi dal link!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix/blob/master/main.go#L59 :D
<Pepelka> go-peerflix/main.go at master · Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix · GitHub
<Pepelka> »go-peerflix - Go Peerflix«
<dz0ny> git clone https://github.com/Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix/
<Pepelka> Sioro-Neoku/go-peerflix · GitHub
<Pepelka> »go-peerflix - Go Peerflix«
<dz0ny> go build .
<CrazyLemon> you are talking jibberish now
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi buildal če sm zdaj ga prenesel?
<dz0ny> jah ce pa ne znaš odpret vlcja ročno no :D
<dz0ny> popravi da bo odprl vlc
<dz0ny> ne un cudn osx
<dz0ny> vlc
<CrazyLemon> raje mu submitaj PR! :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta open pa -a ?
<CrazyLemon> a to je osx fora al kaj?
<dz0ny> mislim tud za linux sam ne za appe :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..i did that
<CrazyLemon> sam nekdo bi res mogu submitat en PR
<CrazyLemon> pa ni mi všeč da ko zapreš vlc
<CrazyLemon> da on Å¡e naprej downloada v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> uncool dude..uncool
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a si vidu CrazyLemon tud zdeh golang hacka :D
<dz0ny> kam smo pršli :D
<Sky[x]> hehe vidu ja :P
<CrazyLemon> ful sm pohekal..zbrisal 'open' pa '-a' ter pognal go build .
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: se mi zdi da golang bo ratal nek vse splosen jezik :)
<dz0ny> next php :D
<dz0ny> sam rust, rust se blazno rine nekam spredi
<dz0ny> sam men ni všeč
<dz0ny> k bi zmešal php pa python pa ruby
<dz0ny> ugly as hell
<CrazyLemon> evo..odpru sm issue zdaj pa naj se on matra s tem :P
<CrazyLemon> kje bi dobu kak legal torrent movie?
<CrazyLemon> pa da ni big bucks bunny ker je ta samo 1080p in Å¡teka na moji povezavi :)
<idioterna> elephant's dream
<dz0ny> go-peerflix http://cf1.vuze.com/vhdn/channels/48/KJ/KJFB/KJFBMA/NASA_EDGE%3A_RaD-X_Launch%5BV004845330%5D.mp4.torrent
<CrazyLemon> sm najdu sintel..hvala vseeno idioterna
<dz0ny> http://www.vuze.com/content/channel.php?id=55&name=TEDTalks%20(hd)
<Pepelka> Vuze Content
<Pepelka> »Vuze is the easiest to use and the best torrent download software on the internet.«
<dz0ny> drugace polno tega
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/go-peerflix-unity-launcher.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ evo..sm si naredu launcher :D
<CrazyLemon> sam drag&drop torrent file gor
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda ker moram met terminal odprt
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/2YWACXq.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://air.mozilla.org/view-source-tuesday-pm-session/ evo web developerji
<Pepelka> View Source: Tuesday PM Session | Air Mozilla | Mozilla, in Video
<Pepelka> »View Source is a brand new conference for web developers, presented by Mozilla and friends, produced by the folks who also bring you the Mozilla...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mozilla je tolk zadaj v dev techu da ni zanimiva
<dz0ny> to kr se grejo sedaj je da vsaj malo spodbudijo zanimanje
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Mostar_Br%C3%BCckenspringer_Trevor_Multi.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-04
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km JZ od OBREŽJA @04/11/2015 06:21:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.59+E
<zdobbie> could you stop
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 8.km JZ od BREŽIC @04/11/2015 06:22:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.52+E
<upd_> brrr mraz
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @04/11/2015 07:21:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.56+E
<napsy__> jutro
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @04.11.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:44:47, Kulminacija: 10:43:46, Sončni zahod: 15:42:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 57min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> jutro
<Matthai> http://www.zakonodajni-monitor.si/
<Pepelka> Zakonodajni monitor
<Pepelka> »Portal za nadzor in raziskovanje vladanja v Sloveniji«
<zdobersek> Oracle je lobiru na FURSu za davcne blagajne
<napsy> jansa, 37% prisotnost
<napsy> y, y ga ne odpustijo
<zdobersek> a to so stel zapor zraven?
<zdobersek> kaj se je pa tu naredl http://www.zakonodajni-monitor.si/poslanci/GU%C4%8CEK%20ZAKO%C5%A0EK%20MARGARETA
<Pepelka> GUČEK ZAKOŠEK MARGARETA | Zakonodajni monitor
<Pepelka> »Portal za nadzor in raziskovanje vladanja v Sloveniji«
<Matthai> zdobersek, kaj je tukaj?
<zdobersek> moja predstavnica je sla awol
<Matthai> aha, zato nima nobene izjave v parlamentu?
<zdobersek> umm, kolk azurni so podatki?
<zdobersek> Han ma podatke o glasovanju ze iz oktobra
<zdobersek> Gucek Zakosek sam do junija
<Matthai> mislim, da je včeraj ali predvčerajšnjim nazadnje zajel podatke
<yang> ful je toplo na soncu
<yang> zunaj sedim
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.6°C @04.11.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:47:23, Kulminacija: 10:46:46, Sončni zahod: 15:46:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 58min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> ja pa btc je 460 Č=
<idioterna> :)
<yang> kok je doge
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> $ 0.000162
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: problem je, da je vse skupaj malo farsično
<zdobbie> one can hope!
<Matthai> glede česa misliš?
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer je super, da smo nvo izvzete iz lobističnega sistema (tudi za zaposlene v ju), samo to pomeni tudi, da je precej zlahka skrivat take stike + vpisov v register lobistov je malo
<yang> komaj 33 satoshija slabo
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx, ja, to je slabost zakonodaje... mi tukaj predvsem poudarjamo, da so tisti, ki prijavljajo te stike lahko za vzgled, problem je tisto, česar se ne vidi
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, samo pravim, da daje lažen vtis transparentnosti
<Matthai> res je
<Matthai> samo tukaj bo treba na KPK pritisnit
<Matthai> pa na spremembe zakonodaje
<Matthai> pa vključit še druge baze
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ne vem kako to pametno uredit
<lynxlynxlynx> ker če gremo nvo spet na spisek obveznih, majo tud na ju ful dela
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, mal dodatne tehnologije bi jim lahko pomagal, ampak je trenutno ni
<lynxlynxlynx> sami sebi so prepuščeni, da gledajo, a jim je pisal/klical kak s seznama
<Matthai> Å¡e huje je
<Matthai> sploh ne poznajo zakonodaje o lobiranju na KPK
<dz0ny> Matthai: a državni svet je tud vštet tle :D
<Matthai> pripravljam prispevek na to temo
<Matthai> kjer jih bom nabil do onemoglosti
<Matthai> imam par v nebo vpijočih primerov
<dz0ny> k jaz sem polno zgodb na to temo slišal, kako se nekaj uredil tam :D
<zdobbie> .gif dis gon b good
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/13XFmJhNtbTSgM/giphy.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: državni svet je praktično brez moči
<lynxlynxlynx> vmes so ga skoraj ukinili
<yang> Ravnokar sem dobil informacijo, da pri Tus/telemach mobilnem paketu Free 20, so neomejeni klici, internet pa je neomejen do 5GB polna hitrost, potem pa pade na 128kbps...cena je pa 15 EUR, morda bo koga zanimalo, predvsem glede interneta
<napsy> yang: to so kake interne informacije?
<skyx> pa sej neke omejitve so povsot
<skyx> unlimit ni nic :)
<napsy> ulimit -a
<CrazyLemon> xDSL pa optika sta unlimited :p
<napsy> js mam vecina stvari unlimited
<yang> napsy: to so javne informacije z njihove podpore
<napsy> sam, a ne namerava telekom neki zvisat cene storitev konc leta?
<yang> nevem kako je pri telekomu to je pri telemahu
<napsy> aja telemach, nevem zaka sm vidu telekom
<napsy> to pa ne vem
<yang> paket je zdaj bistveno boljsi kot je bil prej pri tusmobilu, ko je bilo samo 400 minut pa 2 GB je bil limit za internet za polno hitrost
<napsy> js mam en podoben paket pr simobil
<napsy> sam mam za 27 evrov I think
<yang> tud neomejeni internet ?
<napsy> 5gb internet
<yang> ka jpa ce prekoracis 5 GB placujes po porabi ?
<napsy> ah
<napsy> 128kbps ne koristi kj dost
<yang> ja koristi ne, samo nevem tiste cende mobilnega interneta lahko gred v nebo
<napsy> pa ja, mislim da sm enkrat prekoracu
<napsy> pa se je za 3eu poznal
<yang> sploh ta roaming za internet v tujini te ubije pri cenah
<napsy> drugc pa je 5 giga men sicer dovol + da sm se par torrentov sklinu z mobilca
<napsy> yang: niti ne, 3 evre na dan za neomejen internet
<napsy> ma simobil
<yang> znotraj EU drzav ?
<napsy> j
<napsy> ja
<yang> to je v redu
<napsy> posljes sms da ti vklucijo to, pol pa izklucis ko prides home
<skyx> a je kdo ze poskusil ozklopiti moneto? :)
<skyx> kaj vse jim moras poslat
<skyx> scan sim kartice, osebne pa se neki je bilo mislim da
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> https://rainveiltech.com/posts/prototype-a-gui-friendly-snappy
<dz0ny> dan
<CrazyLemon> a gui friendly snappy without screenshots
<CrazyLemon> wth
<slax0r> who needs gui anyway
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/3rhrzq/the_early_adopter_feeling/
<Pepelka> The early adopter feeling : Bitcoin
<Pepelka> »100 points and 7 comments so far on reddit«
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/ks6eB1l.jpg i found earth o/
<CrazyLemon> i found uranus :(
<zdobbie> act as proud as you really are
<zdobbie> no ':('
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobbie> DO YOU KNOW THIS MAN https://i.imgur.com/IO6029b.png
<CrazyLemon> YES I DO..ITS GREEK PRIME MINISTER..linyos
<idioterna> a niste vidl
<idioterna> da sta se redhat pa microsoft neki zmenila clo
<pitastrudl> za what
<zdobersek> in the butt?
<idioterna> to ja
<zdobersek> whose butt?
<pitastrudl> ur butt
<idioterna> coin
<idioterna> 14:40< coinmaster> [Stamp] BTC      501.960 USD (+1.970 USD)
<zdobbie> comme ca! http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/11/04/156219/red-hat-and-microsoft-partner-on-azure?utm_source=feedly1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<Pepelka> Red Hat and Microsoft Partner On Azure - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »An anonymous reader writes: Satya Nadella has made some interesting reforms to Microsoft. Today, Red Hat and Microsoft announced that they will partner to deliver Red Hat's product suite in Azure. Red Hat will also support .NET core in RHEL. Additionally, Red Hat's CloudForms product will now work w...«
<upd> idioterna, a si že prodal btc
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> bom k bo over 9000
<zdobbie> such dragon ballz on this fella
<yang> A mi kdo lahk onajde kako referenco za tale bug http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151104/duusg2lv.png
<yang> oz bug report iscem
<upd> idioterna, ql
<upd> yang, to so sam naslovi, probaj Å¡e kak debug al pa verbose mode vklopit
<dz0ny> yang: namesti whoopsie
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: The Ubuntu Software Centre To Be Replaced in 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/creMwRHYykI/the-ubuntu-software-centre-is-being-replace-in-16-04-lts
<dz0ny> pa tle bos najdu kaj uproabnega https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Pepelka> Error reports
<yang> dz0ny: masina je debian, tam ni takega paketa
<CrazyLemon> bye bye USC! you were never good anyway!
<zdobbie> SaltyLemon
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<pitastrudl> rekt
<zdobersek> USC whiner
<zdobersek> ping
<zdobbie> ping
<zdobbie> kod je sel pizdek
<pitastrudl> ping
<pitastrudl> zdobbie po gobe
<zdobbie> ne rastejo
<pitastrudl> ja pa rastejo
<zdobbie> ti rastes
<msev-> zakaj je folk tok whineov čez software center od ubunta
<msev-> in zakaj nj bi bil ta od gnomea zj tok bolši, a zato kje bl clean
<msev-> a niso mogl sam user interface spremenit na tastarmu
<zdobersek> rage on!
<CrazyLemon> UI ne pomaga če je vse skupaj crap :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88L85pyJm-I
<Pepelka> Love @ Last: A Girl Meets Twitter Love Story (ft. Emily Kinney) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It's not delivery... It's love. SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM LATEST from Above Average Playlist: http://bit.ly/1BVdMFs Cast & Cre...«
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<zdobersek> ktera azurnost
<zdobersek> ze majo srcke namest zvezdic
<yang> Mnogo para http://imgur.com/i1C42D3
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> zgleda, kot da bi si rit brisal z petstotaki
<matjaz> uporablja kdo Kingstonov V300 SSD?
<matjaz> cena za 480GB me mika
<pitastrudl> to tudi kolega zanima
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim je v300 kr dobro ocenjen
<Sky[x]> samsung :>
<netkat> vsaj v kernelu zgleda da ni nic blacklistan https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4095
<Pepelka> linux/libata-core.c at master · torvalds/linux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »linux - Linux kernel source tree«
<netkat> tko k samsung:)
<Sky[x]> grem prob pogledat kva mam
<Sky[x]> Samsung SSD 840 Series
<netkat> moj ne trima
<Sky[x]> tud jst sem zdj vidu da nima support za TRIM wtf :>
<netkat> sam pa dela:)
<netkat> zaenkrat
<netkat> https://odzhan.wordpress.com/
<Pepelka> Odzhan
<Pepelka> »(by Odzhan)«
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-05
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> ha! prvi
<pitastrudl>  (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ, ᴏʀ ɴᴏᴛ ᴛᴏ ᴅᴏɴɢᴇʀ (ง ͠ ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง
<napsy> jutro
<netkat> https://protonmaildotcom.wordpress.com/ dobro d mam tam sam en racun
<Pepelka> ProtonMail | End-to-End Encrypted Email, Based in Switzerland
<Pepelka> »End-to-End Encrypted Email, Based in Switzerland«
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11863489_10153744415062269_4822845836732586700_n.jpg?oh=a521700e3d1bbd0c6692193bffe62423&oe=56C1A59A&__gda__=1454529726_11c90ac787ab2f5fffd33635025f5fb8
<CrazyLemon> 1.1m = 200€
<speed-> lol
<speed-> kaj so fuknjeni
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to si ti dobil?
<Sky[x]> niso normalni vec res
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. sam me ne preseneča če bi dobu
<CrazyLemon> 25m pri 50km/h je nič :)
<napsy> wau bravo
<CrazyLemon> mislim..je dosti in verjetno ne upoštevam tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> celo kaznovat so zacel
<CrazyLemon> razumem da to merijo na AC..ampak na lokalnih cestah.. pri 50km/h pa je kr neki
<napsy> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa ne
<napsy> zaletis se lahka prav tako
<napsy> dst je kretenov ki ti po lokalni vozijo za ritjo
<CrazyLemon> napsy seveda.. ampak kje bo več škode in hujše posledice :)
<napsy> ma kurc
<napsy> tut pri 50 je avto ko puding ce se zaletis
<napsy> sam to folku ni jasn
<CrazyLemon> 50km/h je lokalni promet.. zdaj razmisli kako bi bilo v ljubljani če bi bilo med avti 25m :)
<napsy> zakaj ne, ce je kolona si tak vedno pod 30
<CrazyLemon> 30 avtov pa napolniš dunajsko cesto :D
<napsy> ce se lahka 50 vozis ocitno ni kolone
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kolk je pa kazen?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 200€
<CrazyLemon> napsy koliko krat preveriš če si na 'pravilni' varnostni razdalji? :)
<napsy> js celo pazim na to
<napsy> sm vidu kok zgleda ce kdo pred tab na polno zabremza
<dz0ny> zihr ne tko točno :D
<napsy> ti pa 5 metrov stran
<CrazyLemon> pazimo vsi..mene zanima koliko krat preveriš
<CrazyLemon> in naredi 2s test
<CrazyLemon> narediš*
<napsy> nikol, mam razdaljo po obcutku
<CrazyLemon> upam da je občutek kalibriran..ker če odstopa za 1m si ga naj... :>
<napsy> mam
<napsy> mislim ok, 1 meter je res krneki
<dz0ny> ne 1m 110cm+-15cm
<dz0ny> kolkr ma lidar napako
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/home
<Pepelka> Endomondo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ah..je že up again
<CrazyLemon> (apache tomcat error - 500)
<zdobersek> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042723678/mnenja/kolumne/vzamem-predsednika-republike-za-svojo-drugo-zeno
<napsy> it isn't load
<napsy> Ta mesec ste že porabili kvoto 5 brezplačnih ogledov vsebin
<napsy> foo
<zdobersek> REMEMBER REMEMBER
<napsy> tko
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9gYhnUKehU
<Pepelka> V for Vendetta 1812 Overture opening and ending scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Brilliant part where V blows up the Old Bailey then Parliament with the 1812 overture playing in the background«
<zdobersek> NOT ANYMORE
<napsy> meh
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<pitastrudl> zdobersek je meme maskota tega kanala
<pitastrudl> <3
<zdobersek> YES
<zdobersek> HIS MUSIC
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgOGl_OWOqg
<Pepelka> Tchaikovsky's famous 1812 Overture Part 1 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tchaikovsky's famous 1812 Overture performed by the Hallé Orchestra, conducted by Mark Elder at the Royal Albert Hall during the Nations Favourite Prom 2004 ...«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW4C2h3lPac
<Pepelka> Tchaikovsky's famous 1812 Overture Part 2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Concluding part too Tchaikovsky's famous 1812 Overture performed by the Hallé Orchestra, conducted by Mark Elder at the Royal Albert Hall during the Nations ...«
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dons je 16 let odkar nisn ledig
<zdobersek> 'ledig'?
<idioterna> ledig und frei
<idioterna> bachelor
<idioterna> OF SCIENCE
<CrazyLemon> !t de en ledig
<Pepelka> single
<CrazyLemon> oh..it works
<idioterna> science always works
<zdobersek> cak, to si zdej povedu kokr da si odjebu znanost in sel k menihom
<idioterna> ja zdej sm jebac of science al kva
<zdobersek> ne vem, al si takrat faks pustu al se porocil
<zdobersek> al se zavezu Darwinu al kaj
<idioterna> all of the above
<idioterna> sam to vse na tak
<idioterna> skrajno neresn nacin
<zdobersek> as you do
<msev-1> Aj ksn zobar kle :)
<zdobersek> tis the channel, eh
<zdobersek> no, niti ne
<zdobersek> mogoce je kaksn v #ezobarji na sioffu
<msev-1> Zanimivo
<zdobersek> ping
<zdobersek> jabuk?
<zdobersek>  halo ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> tnx
<zdobersek> tnx dz0ny
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 8.km JZ od BREŽIC @05/11/2015 10:47:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+15.53+E
<CrazyLemon> fu! thank me! i highlighted him!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tnx lemon
<zdobersek> my #1 ProxyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yw <3
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3rfukp/i_really_need_advice/
<Pepelka> I really need advice. : linux
<Pepelka> »I don't know if this is really the place, but I really need advice. I am currently 16 years old. Two years ago, my parents bought me a rather nice...«
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> kakšen firewall to folk kupuje
<pitastrudl> wtf
<pitastrudl> svašta folk dfela
<pitastrudl> dela*
<napsy> 120/leto
<napsy> al dve leti
<pitastrudl> ja sam kakšen firewall to, ne razumem, pa kaj ti bo pomagal proti phishingu
<napsy> eh je dal linux gor, je ze tak zajebu vse
<zdobbie> .yt boy have you lost your mind
<jabuk> The Office: boy have you lost your mind? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUJV752DxXk
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.3°C @05.11.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% severozahodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<zdobersek> go boy!
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:49, Kulminacija: 10:49:56, Sončni zahod: 15:49:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 58min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> se za mene
<CrazyLemon> not the prettiest of days
<zdobersek> but the winter is coming
<CrazyLemon> but fog sux
<CrazyLemon> and its sunny
<CrazyLemon> and it sux
<zdobersek> you know what Shia says!
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> i'll do it
<zdobersek> THEN WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR
<CrazyLemon> but ..you know
<zdobersek> MAKE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE
<zdobersek> JUST
<zdobersek> DO
<zdobersek> IT
<CrazyLemon> čakam da bo ura 14.00
<zdobersek> *** does the pose *** hnnnng
<CrazyLemon> tako da ne rabim plačat parking :D
<zdobersek> ... kak parking
<zdobersek> sej si kolesar
<CrazyLemon> ja..ma ne kolesarim po tej tukaj meddržavni cesti
<CrazyLemon> coz you know..italijani pa hrvati ...
<zdobersek> so what!
<zdobersek> jst zivim ob nekdanji rimski transverzali
<zdobersek> doesn't stop me!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 15°C @05.11.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% zahodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:46:15, Kulminacija: 10:43:47, Sončni zahod: 15:41:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 55min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> (04:49:34 AM) zdobersek: se za mene
<CrazyLemon> mmmmmhmm
<CrazyLemon> boljši vremenski pogoji.. ni italijanov in hrvatov na cesti
<CrazyLemon> you are missing out man
<zdobersek> you'd be surprised
<CrazyLemon> i disagree
<CrazyLemon> off i go... dont miss me too much
<zdobersek> lol how could I
<CrazyLemon> stop pretending..you are not fooling anyone
<zdobersek> fuck off <3
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> je kdo nameraval nabavt one plus x?
<zdobersek> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobersek> overhyped
<napsy> js sm dobu prejle invite
<napsy> ce rabi kdo naj pove
<dz0ny> napsy: everyone http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=1%20%2B%20sex
<Pepelka> Google Trends
<Pepelka> »Entdecken Sie mit Google Trends aktuelle Trends in der Google-Suche.«
<zdobersek> LOL
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/VNJDpTR.jpg
<yang> kul
<yang> vseskozi sem imel obcutek da je angleski jezik bolj pogost
<yang> verjetno je najpogosyejsi drugi jezik
<yang> pr german so pozabli na avstrijo in luxemburg
<zdobersek> pa amise v USA
<yang> ja
<dz0ny> .yt i don't even care about you
<jabuk> Robert Glasper - I Don't Even Care (Live At Capitol Studios) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9fJ97sF0qA
<dz0ny> .yt i don't even care about you missio
<jabuk> HALLOWEEN IN SANDWICHBAR https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGdSmmHhylQ
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/missiomusic/i-dont-even-care-about-you
<Pepelka> I Don't Even Care About You by Missio | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »Dark Electronic//Trip-Hop Spotify - http://spoti.fi/1MEk7ic«
<CrazyLemon> napsy kul cena.. kul naprava ampak glass sux
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/heyofelia/ofelia-k-gone-1
<Pepelka> Ofelia K - Gone by Ofelia K | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »Head over to Hype Machine and leave a "Heart" for the song! http://awe.sm/aMejqNew single "Gone" by Ofelia KAvailable everywhere September 25th via South By Sea Musicwww.ofeliak.comwww.southxs«
<matjaz> dz0ny: :thumbsup: Missio je kul
<dz0ny> .sc sparky signals
<jabuk> Sparky - Signals(5 minut) https://soundcloud.com/nmbrs/sparky-signals-nmbrs43 ♥490 ▶9,902
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/F2YmXRs.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/tyschew/status/662198781123928064
<Pepelka> tamo neki auf Twitter: "Lesena kocka, ki jo daš ven. Notri je poseben senzor, ki ti v aplikacijo na mobilcu pošlje obvestilo,a je dan al noč. #daynight #kicksmarter"
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not bad :)
<Grega> a lahko kak ugotovim kateri nick to nabija?
<Grega> 17:23 -SaslServ(SaslServ@services.)- <sasl> failed to login to Grega.  There have been 355 failed login attempts since your last succ
<Grega> da mu povem geslo, ker se mi revček smili :)
<upd_> vrjetno se najde velik ljudi k hočejo imet tak nick, pa še kak bot
<Grega> to se pa popolnoma strinjam
<Grega> kdo pa ne bi rad bil Grega ;)
<upd_> sej imaš +r ane
<matjaz> msg nicklist listlogins
<matjaz> pomojem bo to to?
<matjaz> nickserv*
<matjaz> aja ne to samo uspešne pokaže
<Grega> mhm..
<upd_> ja pač ne smejo prikazat ipjev drugih, najbolš da daš na ignore
<Grega> nick bi lahko napisali, da ga pozdravim in mu dam kakšno uganko ;) saj ok.. ni sile
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiR8_yc-vts
<Pepelka> AutoErotique - Be There - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lucid Plain Facebook https://www.facebook.com/LucidPlain SoundCloud https://soundcloud.com/lucid-plain - Auto Erotique https://soundcloud.com/autoerotique ht...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^ this is much better
<CrazyLemon> kot pa tist tvoj thumbalina :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hočeš slišat smth funny?
<CrazyLemon> tist tvoj peerflix ubije TV stream :D
<upd_> CrazyLemon, toj to! tuc tuc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> verjetn ker se gre port punching
<dz0ny> kater modem pa maš
<dz0ny> un zykel
<dz0ny> tam wlan rkne ce prenanšaš 1gb file po 5min
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny innbox
<CrazyLemon> imho počepne ker je preveč povezav
<CrazyLemon> pol ko ugasnem..pa tv čudežno spet dela
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo pa je to da če zalaufam popcorntime pa all good
<CrazyLemon> pa opazil sem da tist peerflix nekaj z wget čara
<CrazyLemon> WOTD: persimmon
<dz0ny> wget?
<dz0ny> where?
<dz0ny> mislim nastavi ne max Å¡tevila pvoezav
<dz0ny> ko se poveže v dht
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny how..sej ni nikjer nastavitve
<msev-> a zna kdo rusk od vs
<idiotern1> znam
<idiotern1> ampak morm gor
<idiotern1> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ant man is aight
<CrazyLemon> the girl is hawt tho
<CrazyLemon> .imdb evangeline lilly
<msev-> zanimiv da ful folka zna rusk
<msev-> :D
<msev-> na vsakmu od treh kanalov k sm prašov se je en javu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je kok..ene 200 mio rusko govorečih ljudi na svetu
<CrazyLemon> bi dejal da ja..kr neki ljudi zna rusko :)
<pitastrudl> lol
<upd_> ma ke pa je ruščina uporabna
<msev-> ej dz0ny tist k si mi napisal za 2 - 3way switcha, a to faila če je prkloplen sam 1 3-way switch
<msev-> a vseen nadaljuje
<msev-> k mi Å¡e iz kitajske potuje switch lol
<msev-> ta drug
<msev-> dobu sm compile warninge, ne kompajla
<msev-> mi morš povedat kje sm failov v copypastanju :D
<msev-> noč :D bom jutr prašov :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale tvoj gobu ni permanent ane?
<dz0ny>  nope
<dz0ny> mislim ko ga naslednjič poženeš boš na istem kot prej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. ampak moram met vedno tist bash script ane?
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. peerflix je pofixal da se vlc odpre
<CrazyLemon> tudi na ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> nč..ln
<upd> http://mojaleta.si/Clanek/To-je-uganka-ki-jo-skoraj-nihce-ne-uspe-resiti 0.o
<Pepelka> To je uganka, ki jo skoraj nihče ne uspe rešiti! - MojaLeta.si
<Pepelka> »Dobro preberite navodila in poskušajte rešiti to uganko, ki je mnogim nerešljiva. Pravilen odgovor uspe najti le približno deset odstotkov ljudi. Spadate mednje?«
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-06
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<napsy> mglen
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<idiotern1> yes really
<napsy> zdj je ze sunce
<idiotern1> ja od fuzin do zaloga je se kr megla
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12189776_10153585661903046_474335785262379464_n.jpg?oh=30940219534a00e823e22af682b15635&oe=56CBC99D
<CrazyLemon> tisti v umagu se kuhajo
<idiotern1> a to en z laserckom svet
<anny_> Houston, we have a problem!
<idiotern1> houston spi
<idiotern1> a loh mi pomagamo
<anny_> kaj zgodilo s tvojim nickom?!
<idiotern1> a
<idiotern1> zvil se je
<anny_> omg, izmaličili so ga!
<anny_> no ja...uvozit moram datoteko Keepass 1.x v Keepass 2.x
<idioterna> sm poklepal
<idioterna> aha to pa ne vem
<anny_> thumbs up
<idioterna> loh pogooglam sam to loh tut sama i guess
<speed-> ne jo razvajat !
<anny_> -.-
<anny_> no pa rešimo še en probljemčk, ane (prosto po zokiju)
<idioterna> mislm ne uporabljam keepassa mam kr gnupg za te reci
<idioterna> zoki ga kr dobr pusha ja
<idioterna> no sej vsi koleriki to delajo
<idioterna> mah klinc
<idioterna> dons sm dobre vole
<idioterna> grem razvajat
<idioterna> anny_: http://keepass.info/help/v2/version.html
<Pepelka> Compatibility - KeePass
<Pepelka> »KeePass is an open source password manager. Passwords can be stored in highly-encrypted databases, which can be unlocked with one master password or key file.«
<idioterna> tle vse pise
<Sky[x]> dan ;)
<anny_> idioterna - import za 1.x je mogoč samo za Windows, ker koda napisana za Win
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> a rabs windows masino
<anny_> ali nekaj v tem stilu
<anny_> toliko o razvajanju! :)
<idioterna> ja loh ti nekam uploadam virtualko
<idioterna> pozenes, poklikas, exportas, zbrises
<anny_> dobro so tole zaštrikali...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny peerflix definitivno killa stream (omejitev 80 povezav).. zdaj testiram 40 povezav
<idioterna> hm 7.7 giga je
<anny_> to sem že poskusila
<idioterna> pa ni slo?
<anny_> počakaj malo, grem delat nalogo na google
<anny_> gotovo je kdo prišel s kakšno idejo
<anny_> ok...očitno ni rešitve
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> ne cak sam
<idioterna> ti si rekla da si ze na windows poskusila?
<idioterna> pa ni importalo?
<anny_> nisem Å¡e
<idioterna> a ti pol zazipam disk image
<anny_> vzet moram kišto od dragega
<anny_> ful bo hepi! :)
<idioterna> verjamem ja
<anny_> *ta #$%" linux spet ne dela!*
<idioterna> a on si pa nikol ne rab tvoje kiste sposodt
<napsy> no no
<anny_> samo ko njegova ne dela :)
<anny_> nič...zdaj moram počakat na dovoljenje :)
<anny_> hoče biti zraven :)
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> a kaj skriva na svojem računalniku? :)
<anny_> valda se hoče kaj naučiti
<idioterna> zanimiv, js pa suni se pa nc ne sprasujeva za dovoljenja
<anny_> pri vas je jasno, kdo je #heker
<anny_> pri nas tudi
<anny_> :P
<idioterna> aja ja sam smo tut odgovorni pa si zaupamo pa tko
<anny_> ja ja
<idioterna> ja mislm suni men ful zaupa
<napsy> si sharate gmail passworde?
<idioterna> nimamo gmaila
<idioterna> njim pa ne zaupamo
<CrazyLemon> buuu!
<anny_> problem je, da ima službene fajle na kompu
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> ne pravm da je narobe
<anny_> ta stavek o linuxu je njegov, da ne bo pomote
<idioterna> ja nc hudga sej
<idioterna> js vcasih tut linux pobasham
<idioterna> ampak ne v javnosti, se ne spodob
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> kva lol
<idioterna> to je linusova naloga :)
<anny_> hihi...jaz sem se že sprijaznila z mukami
<idioterna> ce bi js to delu bi mi vsi pol rekl
<idioterna> "wtf misls da si, torvalds al kaj, dej se umer"
<anny_> Torvalds 2.0
<anny_> eh ja...grem po en čaj
<idioterna> dober tek
<anny_> na zdrovlje
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: včeraj sem z sysdig gledal kaj se dogaja
<dz0ny> pa več povezav ustvari libtorrent :)
<dz0ny> edin kar sem opazil je da je pošlje več udp paketov vporedno
<dz0ny> tko da tvoj modem crkne ker v sw preverja headerje
<dz0ny> nekje moraš imet enable multicast wlan
<dz0ny> in ga onemogoči
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wlan?
<CrazyLemon> but its not using wlan
<dz0ny> mhm kar pride na switch > wlan
<dz0ny> ker mora vsak udp paket preverit če je slučajno multicast
<dz0ny> it's dumb sw switch + sw router
<dz0ny> sucks
<CrazyLemon> ni nikjer možnosti za multicast wlan
<CrazyLemon> imam pa igmp snooping enabled
<dz0ny> hm mogoče tud tisto kej počne
<dz0ny> namen tistega je da analizira promet
<dz0ny> ti bom eno python skripto spisal pa boš probal, če je to to :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej delno rešim težavo če nastavim 40 povezav :)
<CrazyLemon> 15850 ?        S      0:00 sleep 10
<CrazyLemon> 15853 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh -c if wget -qO /dev/null google.com > /dev/null; then echo "
<CrazyLemon> 15854 ?        S      0:00 wget -qO /dev/null google.com
<CrazyLemon> wth?
<CrazyLemon> a tole chrome počne?
<dz0ny> zihr sem da ne :)
<zdobersek> -qO
<upd> rootkit :p
<dz0ny> k teče cel process vsandboxu
<dz0ny> its unity :>
<CrazyLemon> pa sleep 10 vs čas
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> stupid sysmonitor indicator
<CrazyLemon> zihr!
<CrazyLemon> upordown_desc=_("It shows whether your internet connection is up or down \
<CrazyLemon>      - the sensor is refreshed every 10 seconds."),
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor/blob/master/sensors.py#L540
<Pepelka> indicator-sysmonitor/sensors.py at master · fossfreedom/indicator-sysmonitor · GitHub
<Pepelka> »indicator-sysmonitor - Ubuntu application indicator to show various system parameters«
<CrazyLemon> https://branitelji.gov.hr/UserDocsImages//OS//MBRH_prirucnik.pdf
<CrazyLemon> hrvaška je očitno začela s prehodom!
<zdobersek> jah, ce morajo sparat
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kuuul :-)
<CrazyLemon> operacijski sustav GNU/Linux, distribucija Xubuntu 14.04, uz grafičko radno
<CrazyLemon> okruženje Xfce, prilagođeno potrebama Ministarstva branitelja RH
<CrazyLemon> očitno so zamenjali XP za xubuntu
<zdobersek> to je obrambno ministrstvo?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<zdobersek> ministrstvo za veterane?
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<zdobersek> kul, tnx CroPoliticsLemon
<Matthai> to je v bistvu dober testbed
<zdobbie> http://vezjak.com/2015/11/06/danes-zvecer-aktivist-v-tarci-jutri-zjutraj-novinar/
<Pepelka> Danes zvečer aktivist v Tarči, jutri zjutraj novinar | ::: IN MEDIA RES :::
<Pepelka> »Ob »prijaznem družinskem referendumu« o zakonski zvezi, kot ga skupaj z Alešem Primcem napoveduje Metka Zevnik iz Koalicije Za otroke gre (in Izvršilnega odbora SLS), so ob njej v zadnjo Tarčo pova...«
<zdobersek> LOL http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Apr2015/61587810.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ipad man?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> apfelstunde
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<Pepelka> Unity8inLXC - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> če bi se rad kdo igral z unity 8
<zdobersek> 140EUR/h
<dz0ny> .yt grimes california
<dz0ny> .yt grimes california
<jabuk> Grimes - new song (Live @ The Echo in Echo Park, Ca 2.24.2012) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvwYKl1PA58
<dz0ny> .sc grimes california
<jabuk> Roll It Up(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/marty-grimes-music/06-roll-it-up ♥1,620 ▶87,954
<dz0ny> nop
<slax0r> u suck
<zdobersek> gee, no sugarcoating
<slax0r> honesty is better than sugar coated bs :P
<zdobersek> spot on, you sparkly cunt
<CrazyLemon> sam ta zdobersek ni katoliško dete.. preklinja kot mornar je bela cesta
<zdobersek> no glitter-shit
<CrazyLemon> stupid napajalnik..enga dnem bom kupu novega če bo tko nadaljeval
<CrazyLemon> dne*
<pitastrudl> kaj se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> začel tulit
<pitastrudl> coil whining?
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> dvomim..men se zdi da je sam vent
<CrazyLemon> ker zdaj ko sm ga spucal je spet tiho
<pitastrudl> might be yeah
<pitastrudl> moj včasih coil whina pa grafa isto piska ko je gpu load gor
<pitastrudl> but not for long
<pitastrudl> soon new pc
<pitastrudl> končno SSD
<pitastrudl> ko se loginam notri v winse potrebuje kake 5 minut da zažene ene 20 programov
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> apu is still going strong.. že 6 let
<Sky[x]> revcek :)
<pitastrudl> apu?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. simpsons character mi laufa znotraj PCja
<pitastrudl> i see
<Sky[x]> jst mam 4 leta str komp pa se vedno vse lepo dela brez problema :)
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] moj pa 7, rip
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mrwillreid/status/662480552914649088
<Pepelka> Will Reid auf Twitter: "A storm creeping along Sydneys Eastern suburbs #sydneystorm #shelfcloud https://t.co/R3M6OomxkK"
<yang> crazy a ti mas sriracho z rdecim zamaskom
<yang> sem narocil eno
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t tale lastpass sux.. ne moreš iskat nič kar je 'lp *'
<CrazyLemon> ker te vrže v lastpass search engine
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/UID_/status/662371560091701248
<Pepelka> Rickey Gevers auf Twitter: "Wauw! ProtonMail paid a ransom of $6000 dollar in bitcoins to their DDoS attackers. https://t.co/WwMJG9uXTo"
<upd> ah en ddos bi pa že lahko izsledili
<upd> At this point, we were placed under a lot of pressure by third parties to just pay the ransom, which we grudgingly agreed to do at 3:30PM Geneva time to the bitcoin address 1FxHcZzW3z9NRSUnQ9Pcp58ddYaSuN1T2y. This was a collective decision taken by all impacted companies, and while we disagree with it, we nevertheless respected it taking into the consideration the hundreds of thousands of Swiss Francs in damages suffered by other companies caught up in the
<upd> attack against us. We hoped that by paying, we could spare the other companies impacted by the attack against us, but the attacks continued nevertheless. This was clearly a wrong decision so let us be clear to all future attackers – ProtonMail will NEVER pay another ransom.
<speed-> lol
<speed-> moderni pirati :)
<speed-> yarr harr
<upd> http://www.govcert.admin.ch/blog/14/armada-collective-blackmails-swiss-hosting-providers
<Pepelka> Armada Collective blackmails Swiss Hosting Providers
<Pepelka> »Armada Collective blackmails Swiss Hosting Providers«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a to je ricky gervais parody account?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<zdobersek> dayumn
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1207751002573547&id=259963160685674
<Pepelka> Cenjene stranke obveščamo da bomo z... - Extreme Vital Shop - Lucija | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Cenjene stranke obveščamo da bomo z Ponedeljkom 9,11,2015 pričeli obratovati po zimskem urniku, in sicerPonedeljek-petek: 15,00 do 19,00Sobota :...«
<CrazyLemon> to pa je urnik madona! 4h na dan :D
<zdobbie> ti so se bolj radikalni k skandinavci
<zdobbie> anyway, got m'entertainment
<zdobbie> now I have the munchies
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon keepass masterrace
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie drugs are bad man
<pitastrudl> lol dat work schedule
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: passopolis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wat
<CrazyLemon> !g passopolis
<Pepelka> Passopolis - manage secrets securely https://passopolis.com/
<zdobbie> ass for the keeping
<Sky[x]> j
<Sky[x]> j
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> a ma to kej veze z https://www.keepassx.org/ ?
<zdobbie> looks like a rip-off to me
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] nah dont use that
<Sky[x]> why?
<pitastrudl> old
<pitastrudl> 0.4.3 (2010-03-07)
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> KeePass 2.30 released
<pitastrudl> 2015-08-09 12:52. Read More »
<pitastrudl> :)
<matjaz> edini plus keepassx pred keepassom je, da je QT, keepass pa Mono
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Sky[x]> QT?
<pitastrudl> qt3.14
<Sky[x]> aja
<dz0ny> quicktime
<matjaz> :D
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: lol :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> zdobbie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKHavcFDaSc&index=1&list=FL8BUhvgAYF9EFcUZfQZzX8w
<Pepelka> CS:GO - Press Start! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »As so many of you enjoyed the previous video, I wanted to make a "sequel" type video as it was super fun to make anyway! Here's a list of all of the players ...«
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: kje si?
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ni me :(
<zdobbie> team solo-rekt
<pitastrudl> ikr
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: true story https://gyazo.com/8607a286be49335a050446180df57c5e
<Pepelka> Gyazo - 8607a286be49335a050446180df57c5e.jpg
<dz0ny> .imdb The Man from U.N.C.L.E.
<jabuk> Moz iz agencije U.N.C.L.E. (2015) 116 min Action Adventure Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (62,492 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> In the early 1960s, CIA agent Napoleon Solo and KGB operative Illya Kuryakin participate in a joint mission against a mysterious criminal organization, which is working to proliferate nuclear weapons.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2578821913/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1638355/
<zdobbie> .imdb the trip to italy
<jabuk> The Trip to Italy (2014) 108 min Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (9,694 glasov) MT: 75/100
<jabuk> Two men, six meals in six different places on a road trip around Italy. Liguria, Tuscany, Rome, Amalfi and ending in Capri.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1367256345/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2967006/
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> .imdb the trip
<jabuk> The Trip (2010) 112 min Comedy Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7/10 (16,388 glasov) MT: 55 user
<jabuk> Steve Coogan has been asked by The Observer to tour the country's finest restaurants, but after his girlfriend backs out on him he must take his best friend and source of eternal aggravation, Rob Brydon.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3607534873/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740047/
<zdobbie> certified fresh http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_trip_2011/
<Pepelka> The Trip (2011) - Rotten Tomatoes
<zdobbie> certified fresh http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_trip_to_italy_2014/
<Pepelka> »Amiable, funny and sometimes insightful, The Trip works as both a showcase for the enduring chemistry between stars Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon and an unexpected perusal of men entering mid-life crises.«
<Pepelka> Viaggio in Italia (2014) - Rotten Tomatoes
<zdobbie> feck off lemon
<Pepelka> »While perhaps not quite as fresh as Coogan and Brydon's original voyage in The Trip, The Trip to Italy still proves a thoroughly agreeable sequel.«
<pitastrudl> pfft,  prevozu se baje avto pokvaril,  nasreco sem nasel drugega
<CrazyLemon> you feck off zdobbie !
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> zdobbie: lel,  did it happen
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: man from uncle sem gledal
<pitastrudl> quite entertaining
<pitastrudl> poglej si
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ti se splača za 1-2€ čakat/upat na druge?
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> ?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ti se splača za 1-2€ VEČ čakat/upat na druge?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma manj!
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit!
 * CrazyLemon is dizzy 
<CrazyLemon> tko da če ne bo imelo smisla to kar napišem
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: i dont understand
<pitastrudl> sej nism vec placal
<pitastrudl> nasel sem drugi prevoz,  30min kasneje
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ni ponavadi prevoz 5€ kao?
<pitastrudl> se mu je baje pokvaril tip preden me je prišel iskat
<pitastrudl> je ja
<pitastrudl>  za v lj
<pitastrudl> iz kopra
<CrazyLemon> no..a ni avtobus do lj 6-7€ ?
<pitastrudl> 1
<pitastrudl> 9.6€
<pitastrudl> pa 2h rabi
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. pol je lj - zg 6-7€
<CrazyLemon> tale steam mora kupit Å¡e kak datacenter v EU..ker hitrost je obupna
<speed-> kaj pa vlak od nas v lj
<speed-> 5ur :)
<CrazyLemon> vi gor itak vozite begunce pa je poceni :p
<speed-> ja
<speed-> za njih ne :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na aws ec2 tečejo strežniki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but why so slow
<CrazyLemon> zalaufa hitrost
<CrazyLemon> pol pade na nekaj BYTEOV
<CrazyLemon> in čaka..in čaka
<CrazyLemon> pa spet zalaufa.. and so on
<CrazyLemon> pa nethogs pravi da se nekaj v ozadju prenaša.. steam client pa pravi 0 kBps
<Sky[x]> a se kdo mogoc spomne kako se rce storitev za delitev stroskov? imas cimre in mas neko storitev potem da se vsi stroski shranjujejo in avtomatsko razdeli po osebah?
<CrazyLemon> čisto povsod sm ustavil download.. ampak mother fcker še vedno v ozadju prenaša z 1MBps
<Sky[x]> mene so pa klical iz t2 da je sedaj mozno v bloku tudi t2 wiiii :D
<Sky[x]> kater paket se splaca za t2 optiko vzet net+tv ?
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar rabiš?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: se ti slučajno Steam client updatea?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nope
<CrazyLemon> se kr downloada
<CrazyLemon> se vedno na polno downloada
<CrazyLemon> ma wtf no
<AreYOUaGOODperso> test
<AreYOUaGOODperso> ž
<CrazyLemon> failed
<CrazyLemon> y
<AreYOUaGOODperso> živijo, zgleda, da lahko pošiljam sporočila sem, ampak na nekatere kanale ne morem
<AreYOUaGOODperso> kako dobim dovoljenje za chat na določenih kanalih?
<CrazyLemon> maybe you are not good enough person to chat there!
<CrazyLemon> AreYOUaGOODperso verjetno moraš registrirat nick pri nickserv
<AreYOUaGOODperso> kako pa to naredim?
<CrazyLemon> !g freenode register nick
<Pepelka> freenode: frequently-asked questions https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<CrazyLemon> tako ^
<AreYOUaGOODperso> hvala
<CrazyLemon> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering  tole predvsem
<Pepelka> freenode: frequently-asked questions
<AreYOUaGOODperso>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER AreYOUaGOODperso tjlsibuibvih
<CrazyLemon> ja..to ne bo Å¡lo tko
<CrazyLemon> kot prvo..ni presledka pred /msg
<AreYOUaGOODperso> aha, ok
<AreYOUaGOODperso> thanks
<CrazyLemon> kot drugo.. tam piše da mail posreduješ.. js sm pa prepričan da tvoj mail ni tjlsibuibvih
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kje si dobil/-a VERIFY
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuQLMXyGQOE
<Pepelka> Dubioza kolektiv "Free.mp3 (The Pirate Bay Song)" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dubioza kolektiv "Free.mp3 (The Pirate Bay Song)", Happy Machine, 2016 Download Happy Machine (EP) for free: http://www.dubioza.org/ Production: Fabrika, Sar...«
<matjaz> dober video :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<idioterna> a ma se zmer 81 views :)
<CrazyLemon> 100k+
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 16.km JV od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @07/11/2015 00:33:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+16+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-07
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @07/11/2015 04:48:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.56+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie we be riding?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: aye
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.7°C @07.11.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:39, Kulminacija: 10:50:02, Sončni zahod: 15:46:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @07.11.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:10, Kulminacija: 10:43:53, Sončni zahod: 15:38:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3.8°C @07.11.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 100% severnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:44, Kulminacija: 10:46:54, Sončni zahod: 15:42:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 50min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> .vreme skofja loka
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 14.2°C @07.11.2015 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% jugozahodnik 0.64 m/s (2.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:50, Kulminacija: 10:47:44, Sončni zahod: 15:42:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> sej si se mi zdel pasji!
<CrazyLemon> but damn man.. 14° @ 1km
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (455m): 4°C @07.11.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:21, Kulminacija: 10:43:34, Sončni zahod: 15:37:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk> ARSO: Bohinjska Češnjica (596.3m): 4.8°C @07.11.2015 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:25, Kulminacija: 10:48:51, Sončni zahod: 15:43:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): 4.6°C @07.11.2015 8:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 35% severozahodnik 8.12 m/s (29.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:11, Kulminacija: 10:49:34, Sončni zahod: 15:43:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> kek
<Sky[x]> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.7°C @07.11.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:54:15, Kulminacija: 10:50:41, Sončni zahod: 15:47:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> o
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @07.11.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:10, Kulminacija: 10:43:53, Sončni zahod: 15:38:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<netkat> https://twitter.com/brokep :D
<Pepelka> Peter Sunde (@brokep) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Peter Sunde (@brokep). (co-/)founder of @Flattr, @IpredatorVPN, @TPBdotORG, @KonstHack etc etc. Socialist, vegetarian, finnish & norwegian. Internets«
<yang> CrazyLemon: dobi sem se eno drugo omako od flying goose
<yang> k ni sriracha, ampak je samo chili sauce, ceprav bolj mal pikanten
<yang> pa reku sem lastnici naj mi sriracko z rdecim pokrovcom naroci
<msev-> kje to a v kšni kitajski al kko :D
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs rootan fon, da mi lahko s titanium backupom kšne appe kot apk-je backupira?
<yang> tajska trgovina
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/kzxGEKm.gifv
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjaZNYSt7o0
<Pepelka> "Russian Unicorn" — a bad lip reading of Michael Bublé - YouTube
<Pepelka> »iTUNES LINK: http://tinyurl.com/5smbl8a Original video here: http://tinyurl.com/ybs4wqq If that link is blocked, try this one: http://youtu.be/gcF9ICgLqi4 Wa...«
<matjaz> msev-: za apkje shranjevat ne rabiš roota
<matjaz> maš en app, Apk Extractor
<zdobbie> .stran google.com
<jabuk> google.com je dosegljiva!
<zdobbie> .stran arstechnica.com
<jabuk> arstechnica.com ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> :?
<netkat> sej je o.O
<zdobbie> :?
<zdobbie> .stran arstechnica.com
<jabuk> arstechnica.com ni dosegljiva
<zdobbie> HELLO FROM THE OTHER SIDEEEE
<netkat> pa res:D
<netkat> se en ddos? k je zgleda moda
<dz0ny> netkat: it'f fun today
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/EH41oTK.png
<dz0ny> 90% traffica sam to :D
<netkat> eh skoda:D
<dz0ny> ars je tud wp se mi zdi
<zdobbie> zdej dela
<dz0ny> me ne
<dz0ny> sploh ne resolva
<zdobbie> am I lucky or what
<zdobbie> v glavnem
<netkat> men tud zdej dela
<netkat> jp zgleda d je wp
<zdobbie> nekje sem prebral, da WordPress poganja 25% spleta
<zdobbie> ja, na Ars Technici
<dz0ny> men dela pa http://arstechnica.co.uk/
<Pepelka> Ars Technica UK
<Pepelka> »Serving the Technologist for more than a decade. IT news, reviews, and analysis.«
<zdobbie> hja, to je isti sistem
<zdobbie> but in British pounds
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/Pq85r00.png
<dz0ny> dfk je to danes
<dz0ny> k da so vsi kitajci pogruntal da obstaja request.multicall
<netkat> hehe cak se indijce
<pitastrudl> zdobbie:  how are your memes today
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: danker than ever
<pitastrudl> WOOO
 * pitastrudl cues john cena theme song
<zdobbie> MY TIME IS UP
<zdobbie> MY TIME IS NOW
<zdobbie> YOUR* TIME IS UP
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: tko pac je, drugace na tem kanalu ostanejo samo se sive brade
<CrazyLemon> Thank you for sharing this information. I understand what you are saying but if you are doing a search for "google lp" seeing that "lp" is the command word for omnibox, perhaps doing a switch in word placement should address your issue. That is "google lp", it should have the same effect as your prior search. I hope this helps in some way.
<CrazyLemon> odgovor lastpassa
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: in tem ljudem zaupaš vsa svoja gesla
<pitastrudl> topkek
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne zaupam jih gesla..zaupam jim encrypted gesla
<msev-> tnx matjaz škoda da nism že prej vedel da se to da, k je lih en dev zj breakov en app :/
<CrazyLemon> msev- adb pull /kjerkoli/je/pac.apk
<msev-> ja
<msev-> sam zj je napačna verzija :D
<msev-> novejša
<CrazyLemon> kakšna verzija.. adb doesnt care man..it does not care!
<msev-> dont get it
<msev-> nerabm sam nekga handla do neke aplikacije (najnovejše), ampak točno določeno verzijo appa npr. k backupiram, če ga dev v naslednji verziji breaka
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah pol pa uporabi apk mirror pa zdownloadaj želeno verzijo :)
<msev-> ni
<CrazyLemon> kaj ni
<pitastrudl> ja ni ane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.apkmirror.com/page/3/?s=titanium&post_type=apps_post   od 21.1.2015 naprej je
<Pepelka> You searched for titanium - Page 3 of 3 - APKMirror
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oacYRWXvEo4
<Pepelka> Anonymous's KKK Hack - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A group of office workers discover that one of their own is a member of an infamous hate organization. The Comedy Central app has full episodes of your favor...«
<netkat> even your numbers are rasist:D ta dump ne? https://twitter.com/OperationKKK/status/662380844711972865
<Pepelka> Operation KKK auf Twitter: "OFFICIAL #OpKKK #HoodsOff 2015 Data Release. https://t.co/EQODjs7wpA With Love, Anonymous"
<netkat> ups, sm falu Ben made an awkward, brief appearance in our release. He should not have been listed. We were surprised, as well...
<msev-> ne za titanium CrazyLemon
<msev-> gre za eno iz nabora čudnih appov :D -> ADS-B on android
<idioterna> ads-b?
<idioterna> s cim pa zajemas?
<msev-> rtlsdr donglom
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<msev-> jp :)
<msev-> sj drgač mam tut na linuxu pa na windowsu, sam kul je met na fonu za portabilnost :D
<idioterna> a se velik s tem ukvarjas
<msev-> ne :D
<msev-> pa za AIS mam tut naštiman k je pa ubistvu sledenje velikim ladjam
<msev-> sam za to pa ni app-a na fonu
<msev-> drgač se pa da tut satelitske slike dobit iz meteosatelitov direkt sam tist je bl zajeban
<msev-> pa rabš nek ojačevalec signala
<idioterna> mhm
<msev-> a si ti slučajn radioamater
<idioterna> ne se
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je radiorekreativec.. kmalu pa bo radioamater
<msev-> haha
<msev-> https://github.com/MalcolmRobb/dump1090 tole lah za adsb uporablaš
<Pepelka> MalcolmRobb/dump1090 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »dump1090 - Dump1090 is a simple Mode S decoder for RTLSDR devices«
<msev-> tale je tut ql http://www.rtl-sdr.com/adsbox-new-ads-b-decoding-software-for-linux/
<Pepelka> ADSBox: New ADS-B Decoding Software for Linux - rtl-sdr.com
<Pepelka> »Recently Roman, a programmer and reader of RTL-SDR.com wrote in to let us know about his ADSBox software which is a free opensource Linux based ADS-B decoder (page in Russian, use Google Translate) with several interesting features. ADSBox contains a decoder and a nice web interface which allows you to view flight information in a table or in …«
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je tako zanimivega ko veš položaj 'velike' ladje? :D
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> http://www.amazon.com/Avoid-Huge-Ships-John-Trimmer/dp/0870334336
<Pepelka> How to Avoid Huge Ships: John W. Trimmer: 9780870334337: Amazon.com: Books
<idioterna> pomaga!
<Pepelka> »How to Avoid Huge Ships [John W. Trimmer] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. 1993 paperback book on how to avoid huge ships.99 pages with instructions, diagrams and charts. last page has drawing drawn on it. otherwise«
<CrazyLemon> just stear left?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma a ima kdo narejen izpit za vožnjo čolna?
<CrazyLemon> kakšno je sploh pravilo..a greš na levo ali desno stran ko se srečaš na morju
<msev-> dunno :D zanimiv mi je da kr oddajajo neke signale ti jih pa lahko z enmu 15usd usb deviceom zaznavaš
<CrazyLemon> msev- a ne obstaja page kjer lahko prečekiraš položaj vseh ladij/čolnov?
<msev-> obstaja
<msev-> sam je kul da loh standalone to nardiš, kaj če grejo interwebz u maloro (tinfoil hat)
<msev-> nerabš sploh internetne povezave za to :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to je useful samo tebi :D
<msev-> I kno'
<msev-> no pa unim k majo čolne, jahte, jadrnice tut
<msev-> je pa to esencialn pripomočk
<CrazyLemon> poln esence?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> poln kitajske esence
<msev-> :D
<msev-> torej Hg
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aja pa Å¡e neki uporabnga
<msev-> z rtlsdr-donglom prkloplenim na fon lah poslušaš FM radio, četudi fon nima radia sicer
<CrazyLemon> to pa je prednost!
<CrazyLemon> FM radio ftw!
<msev-> not sure if ur serious or trolling
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIhWM90SO20
<Pepelka> Grim Reaper - Scare Prank (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rémi Gaillard is world famous for his dangerously funny videos. Unafraid of controversy, he has challenged the norms and expectations of online video with hi...«
<CrazyLemon> trolling
<msev-> a pol ti fon uporablaš za iste zadeve kt 99% ostalih ljudi? :D
<msev-> a maš tut kšn edge use case
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ne uporabljam ga kt 99% ostalih ljudi
<CrazyLemon> ker ga hm.. tam nekje 8h na teden (recimo ta teden) uporabljam za gps logging :)
<anny_> Dan
<anny_> Cer
<pitastrudl> dan
<pitastrudl> ČER
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> Čer
<CrazyLemon> Dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<pitastrudl> dobro polnoč
<CrazyLemon> http://www.twitch.tv/insurgencygame
<Pepelka> Twitch
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: prit na udba.org
<idioterna> pass je hehe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pass?
<CrazyLemon> ni passa sam countdown
<idioterna> password
<idioterna> aja ne v insurgency
<idioterna> sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna aja lol
 * CrazyLemon najprej Å¡el na https://udba.org nato Å¡e na #udba.org
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a ste pravkar v gameu?
<idioterna> ja lih so poquital vsi
<idioterna> mogoce so slisal da sm na irc tipku :)
<idioterna> loh ti napisem ko bomo zacenjal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna meh!
<CrazyLemon> kako se doda server pod favorites
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<idioterna> ne vem
<Sky[x]> o cem vi to?
<idioterna> insurgency
<pitastrudl> kek
<matjaz> longshot, ampak a ma kdo mogoče povabilo za what.cd? :)
<pitastrudl> imam what.cd
<pitastrudl> :)
<pitastrudl> sec da vidim
<pitastrudl> woop woop im in
<matjaz> im in as in imaš povabilo? :D
<pitastrudl> sry brah, no :(
<matjaz> dayuuum
<matjaz> tnx vseen :)
<pitastrudl> np
<matjaz> iščem francoske šansone, pogledaš če sploh imajo? :)
<pitastrudl> povej točne keyworde kaj nej išče
<pitastrudl> iščem
<matjaz> french chansons
<matjaz> chansons
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> fak ta stran je tok Å¡it
<pitastrudl> še zadet je nemorš uporablat
<matjaz> vem ja, je bil oink isti
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cc8067f3e7cc45f5204e
<Pepelka> gist:cc8067f3e7cc45f5204e · GitHub
<pitastrudl> neki je najdl ja
<pitastrudl> kerga zloudam
<pitastrudl> matjaz:
<matjaz> Chansons et Danceries: French Renaissance Wind Music
<matjaz> če lahko
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> a ma 0 seedov?
<pitastrudl> vsi majo 0 seedov :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> bomo vidl če bo
<CrazyLemon> če so pa šansoni :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<matjaz> ja sej vem, zato pa iščem what.cd, sem mislil da bo kaj boljš :D
<matjaz> povsod je tko
<pitastrudl> sem dal loudat
<matjaz> kul, tnx
<pitastrudl> bomo vidl če bo kej
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zakaj pa tok logiraš :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ko sm na kolesu an'!
<msev-> a po 8 ur na dan si na kolesu
<msev-> woot
<msev-> a si pro-kolesar tekmovalec?
<msev-> aja ne na teden
<msev-> aha
<msev-> ja no sj to pa dela kr dost ljudi da loggira Å¡portne aktivnosti :D
<lynxlynxlynx> matjaz: ni najboljši keyword, ker chanson=pesem, dobesedno
<matjaz> lynxlynxlynx: TIL! tnx, bom probaval Å¡e po izvajalcih
<CrazyLemon> a se komu insurgency ponastavi video nastavitve vsake X časa?
<upd> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km JZ od BREŽIC @07/11/2015 04:48:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+15.55+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-11-08
<yang> idioterna: Trava je štetna, ako nije kvalitetna ! -- Bora Đorđević
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JZ od BIZELJSKEGA @08/11/2015 04:47:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+15.63+E
<jabuk> M 2 > 6.km JZ od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @08/11/2015 05:41:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.25+N,+13.07+E
<zdobbie> my type of POTUS https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTQVA5QW4AAjlTe.jpg
<krt57> jutro
<krt57> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb9pWk8WXms
<Pepelka> How to sweep your patio quickly - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I swept the patio this morning. I ran into issues with my broom. My #DJI #Phantom Pro 3 came to help. For licensing and usage, contact licensing@break.com Fo...«
<zdobersek> broom market disrupted
<idioterna> yang: ja sej zato bi pa mogla bit na voljo v lekarna
<idioterna> h
<idioterna> iz kontrolirane pridelave
<zdobersek> mogla seveda, ampak tudi morala
<idioterna> z öko certifikatom
<idioterna> morala ja
<zdobersek> and dat tax return
<idioterna> kr dobr sign
<idioterna> http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/F6AB/production/_86574136_13db8bde-cae0-4b42-9ebe-dd6b9d1f87a4.jpg
<zdobersek> Donald, the 2016 Ronald
<zdobersek> remember remember this spring-like November
<idioterna> ja sej grem v hrib
<CrazyLemon> i will remember this november coz it rox
<krt57> http://aprs.fi/#!call=a%2FS56CT-4&timerange=3600&tail=3600
<Pepelka> Google Maps APRS
<krt57> naš Tilen gre na Lisco..
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11.3°C @08.11.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% vzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:10, Kulminacija: 10:46:58, Sončni zahod: 15:40:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 47min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.2°C @08.11.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:05, Kulminacija: 10:50:07, Sončni zahod: 15:45:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 50min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> krt57 a vedno tako sledis tilnu? :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> Žan Doberšek followed
<CrazyLemon> ￼￼
<CrazyLemon> Radio KAOS         - ta zan ej..he eats chaos for lunch!
<Sky[x]> a tole ste vidl ze?
<Sky[x]> http://thehackernews.com/2015/10/radio-wave-phone-hack.html
<Pepelka> Hackers Can Use Radio-waves to Control Your Smartphone From 16 Feet Away - The Hacker News
<netkat> siri, google now, jst sm sto let za luno kva je to, se morm mal updejtat
<CrazyLemon> ja..tole je že old
<CrazyLemon> pa siri je bl vulnerable kot google now
<krt57> ne danes slučajno, sem gledal film in poslušal postajo, in je nekomu rekel naj pogleda na APRS pa sem še jaz pogledal, in res leze na Lisco
<krt57> <Sky[x]>zanimivo, tega nisem vedel, ah ta tehnika, jaz grem na kolo...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakvaj mi sledis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ce lahko sledimo tilnu zakaj ne bi se tebi?
<zdobersek> gdo je Tilen?
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/strmoglavilo-ultralahko-letalo-dve-osebi-mrtvi.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Strmoglavilo ultralahko letalo, dve osebi mrtvi
<Pepelka> »Ultralahko letalo je padlo na območju Slovenskih Konjic. Umrli sta dve osebi, je za 24ur.com potrdila tiskovna predstavnica celjskih policistov Milena Trbulin. Na kraju so preiskovalci. Letalo naj bi letelo iz Dobrneža v smeri Slovenskih Konjic.«
<matjaz> a kdo pozna kak lahek način, kako kopirat text iz tmuxa in ga prilepit v recimo, Firefox?
<netkat> jst oznacm in pol srednji klik z misko pastam, al kaj te matra matjaz
<matjaz> matra me ta ločenost PRIMARY in CLIPBOARD yankanja
<matjaz> z miško gre, rad bi to brez nje
<CrazyLemon> shift + insert ?
<matjaz> nek simpl način ne da se vedno motim
<CrazyLemon> ctrl shift v ?
<anny_> Se tole mašino splog
<anny_> Sploh splača popravljati?
<anny_> https://www.anony.ws/image/Jnwn
<Pepelka> - Anony.ws
<Pepelka> »Image hosted in Anony.ws«
<netkat> matjaz http://jasonwryan.com/blog/2011/06/07/copy-and-paste-in-tmux/ ? probam se jaz ce gre
<Pepelka> Copy & Paste in tmux - jasonwryan.com
<Pepelka> »I’ve posted a couple of times1 abouttmux, the brilliantterminal mutliplexer. One question I see raised a lot in #tmux is howto copy and paste. …«
<matjaz> YES
<matjaz> tnx netkat, zaenkrat dela
<matjaz> sam, za copy/pastat znotraj tmuxa je zdaj v redu, za v X bo pa treba Å¡e pogruntat
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> oz. nekaj bindat na "tmux show-buffer | xclip -selection clipboard"
<matjaz> bind P run-shell "tmux show-buffer | xclip -selection clipboard"
<matjaz> success
<zdobersek> 'tis the linux desktop
<idioterna> o
<anny_> O
<idioterna> upam da ste kje zunej
<idioterna> nad inverzijo
<anny_> Gre kdo na Tedx?
<anny_> Tukaj je soooonce!
<CrazyLemon> tudi pod inverzijo je lepo!
<idioterna> tle je tut
<anny_> No viš
<anny_> Perem cote od celega tedna
<anny_> Oh glorious day...
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja upam da ti kdo pomaga
<idioterna> jsm pa psa peljal zdele
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/inverzija-z-debnga-triglav.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/inverzija-z-debnga-krim.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/inverzija-z-debnga.jpg
<idioterna> no pa se od cetrtka al kdaj sm bil na javoru
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/brokeback-javor-summit.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/brokeback-javor-village-colors.jpg
<anny_> Pomaga...pralni stroj! Tanarbolš prjatu.
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/brokeback-javor-bends-2.jpg
<idioterna> vsaj en
<idioterna> jsm tut ze dva dons opral
<idioterna> se eno kosaro otroskih cunj zlozim, pol grem pa s kolesom
<idioterna> pa kosiu si morm skuhat
<idioterna> otroc so sli s suni na slivnco
<anny_> Z večino moških si danes lahko zelo malo pomagaš
<idioterna> mene pa prevec hrbet boli k sm se prehladu v kriz
<idioterna> sm spal pr odprtem oknu z ritjo izpod kovtra
<anny_> Ufff...ne se hecat
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> nism zanalasc
<anny_> Si že čez kristusova leta
<idioterna> fajn sva se presvicala pol pa kr zaspala
<idioterna> itak da ni blo fino
<idioterna> ko sm se zjutri zbudu
<anny_> Zapri okno pred sexom
<idioterna> si bom poskusu zapomnt
<anny_> Pravilo Å¡t. 1
<CrazyLemon> zapri okno PO sexu! te vsaj kriz ne bo bolel!
<idioterna> pol pa sosedje nimajo nc od tega
<anny_> Sploh če je zima
<idioterna> ce vnaprej zapres mislm
<idioterna> ma sej bomo pogruntal ksno to
<idioterna> pametno napravo
<anny_> Sosedje imajo miljontavžent porn kanalov
<idioterna> k bo okn zaprla ce bo vidla da je kdo odkrit
<idioterna> majo ja
<idioterna> pa debeli so tut :)
<anny_> CrazyLemon, ti pa ne sexaš pogosto?
<anny_> Sicer bi vedel, da se ti po strastem valjanju nič več ne ljubi
<zdobbie> .yt cricket sounds
<jabuk> Sleep and Relaxation Nature Sounds, Crickets Summer Night - Sleep Music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKmRkS1os7k
<anny_> Tko da..zapret prej...čist strateško
<anny_> idioterna, v čem je problem, da so sosedje debeli?
<anny_> Ali je v tem prednost?
<idioterna> aja jah
<idioterna> predvidevam da je veliko lazje porn gledat kot seksat, ce si debel
<yang> anny_: niso mi odobrili karte za TEDx, sicer pa imam za danes popoldan nekaj drugega v planu
<idioterna> kje pa je tedx
<yang> CD
<yang> Sej so bolj levi speakerji
<idioterna> levi so kul
<idioterna> ce bi bli desni pa res ne bi hotu jit
<netkat> forza valeeee:D
<anny_> Levi kot levi, ne levi
<anny_> yang...balada o lisici in kislem grozdju?
<idioterna> ja js upam da so sinister
<idioterna> a si vidla anny_
<idioterna> se eno bitko smo zgubil
<idioterna> za gender equality
<idioterna> 13:57< PIPI> lihkar je bla na a-kanalu reklama za kinder jajčka
<idioterna> 13:58< PIPI> da majo zej posebno linijo za punčke
<idioterna> pa sm ji celo nedeljo pokvaru :\
<pitastrudl> rip
<netkat> ja ma majo menda mini ponije v tej liniji
<pitastrudl> ares,topkek
<CrazyLemon> mini poniji ftw
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  ikr
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no you dont!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  yes i do
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl you do what?
<pitastrudl> fak, kdaj bo že pc pršu, suka bljed
<pitastrudl> i blame u zdobersek
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: that the sky is potato
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl the sky is THE heaven
<pitastrudl> POTATOES
<CrazyLemon> skies?
<CrazyLemon> anyway..entertain me 8 min
<CrazyLemon> pol grem gledat tvin
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: a mi nardiš kej za jest
<pitastrudl> prosim
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> neki z mesom
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl lih sm jedu
<pitastrudl> kaj si jedu
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne
<pitastrudl> tell me
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl postrv
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kaj za zraven?
<pitastrudl> predjed?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl juha
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> katera pa
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej si tam v olmi
<CrazyLemon> badaševico imaš zravn
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> ja, nakonc bom pa na trnk ujel neko noro limono
<pitastrudl> :>
<CrazyLemon> no joke..vidu sm folk s palico tam kjer je mini marina/dock
<CrazyLemon> tam bližje morju
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ja sej sm vidu dostkrat folk k ribari pr badaševici
<pitastrudl> kaj a so tam ribe al ma folk preveč cajta
<pitastrudl> al kaj je fora
<CrazyLemon> nutrije so notri
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> rip
<idioterna> sej nutrije so fajn
<idioterna> podgana je en mini snack, iz nutrije pa lahko golaz za celo familijo nardis
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/NjqCX.png
<zdobersek> and I blame you pikachu
<pitastrudl> kek
<zdobersek> I got memes for days, boys!
<pitastrudl> OMG PLS SHARE
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog za 'music sets' ?
<CrazyLemon> a je to zbirka?
<zdobersek> !g en sl music set
<Pepelka> Streaming Music - Second Life Wiki http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Streaming_Music
<zdobersek> !t en sl music set
<Pepelka> glasbeni set
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> zbirka it is! kdo sploh uporablja rhythmbox anyway
<zdobersek> rightright
<netkat> evo zdobersek meme skripto http://sprunge.us/ECbi
<netkat> sam zdej bi jo blo treba se nafilat
<CrazyLemon> !g insurgency always show compass
<Pepelka> How to toggle/always show compass? :: Insurgency Questions https://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/3/523897653312587504/
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> js mam tut tko
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> tko mam da k gledam skoz sight
<idioterna> skos vidm kompas
<CrazyLemon> tudi 'T'  je uporaben
<idioterna> t?
<idioterna> kva je pa to
<CrazyLemon> ko ti pokaže razdaljo do checkpointa
<CrazyLemon> pa eno zeleno piko ter razdaljo do teammateov
<idioterna> aha
<CrazyLemon> no pa tudi označi checkpoint
<idioterna> dunno, js se bl s strelajnem ukvarjam
<idioterna> aja pa ce gres spilat
<idioterna> mumble instaliri
<CrazyLemon> vedno je fajn vedet ker je tvoj teamm8 :D
<idioterna> pa mumble.hehe.si, pass hehe
<CrazyLemon> kaj je mumble?
<idioterna> open sauce teamspeak
<idioterna> apt-get install mumble
<idioterna> pa pol audio wizard
<CrazyLemon> a ne dela pogovor znotraj same igre?
<idioterna> ja sam ne podpira speech activated
<idioterna> pol mors pa prtiskat
<idioterna> pa predvsem smo vsi ostali na mumblu in nas ne bos slisu
<idioterna> in bo pol manj zabavn
<idioterna> no sej ce sm iskren je mumble v glavnm za smejanje k kej uibr zaserjemo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri mumble moram kaj posebnega naštimat?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sam audio wizard pejt nardit
<CrazyLemon> opazil sem da audio pri igri je obupen/so motnje
<idioterna> pa na mumble.hehe.si, pass hehe
<CrazyLemon> če pustim enable positional audio
<idioterna> aja ne ne
<idioterna> izklopi to
<idioterna> sm mislu da je po defaultu izklopljen
<idioterna> sam zgleda da ni
<CrazyLemon> 50 ms latency?
<idioterna> ne vem js mam default
<idioterna> sej je vseen really
<idioterna> dej konekti pa sprobamo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čakaj še vedno audio wizard - testiram mic
<idioterna> ok
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta zadeva s certifikatom?
<idioterna> nc, generiras pa pol mas
<idioterna> ni se treba sekirat
<idioterna> next klikas :)
<CrazyLemon> username za mumble?
<CrazyLemon> tvoj mumble?
<idioterna> zmisls si
<idioterna> server pass je hehe
<idioterna> sam to je vazn
<idioterna> ostalo mal po svoje vtipkas
<CrazyLemon> i'm in
<idioterna> a sliss kje
<idioterna> kej
<idioterna> aja pa se na taprav kanal se moras potem odvlect v mumble ko bomo sli
<idioterna> k vec iger hkrati laufa
<CrazyLemon> no boš potem povedal kako to storim :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobbie a vidva bosta tudi Å¡la na insurgency?
<zdobbie> kolk je DL?
<CrazyLemon> ~4gb
<zdobbie> lulz
<idioterna> huge je ja
<idioterna> no CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> v primerjavi s tf2 je to malo nič!
<idioterna> 18:19< LosGringo> Isurgencz cez 15min? [;
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ok..enkrat po 18:30 torej
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> super + d je kul tipka za mute
<CrazyLemon> shortcut*
<zdobbie> f2p?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne?
<CrazyLemon> skoraj no
<CrazyLemon> na humble imaš
<CrazyLemon> tko da vsaj $1
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ziher si four-pack kupu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zal ne :(
<CrazyLemon> pa insurgency ni bil v 4packu
<zdobbie> 50min
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zrihtaj mumble v tem času
<zdobbie> kaj kruca je pa mumble
<CrazyLemon> opensource teamspeak!
<zdobbie> oy vey
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: si nasu game?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kater mumble kanal? fantasie?
<msev-> fantje http://www.lucadentella.it/en/2014/08/01/interruttore-a-tre-posizioni-e-arduino/ kle v tej kodi actualState opisuje stanje v katerem je trenutno stikalo ane? tko da lahko vežem kj na to stanje ane
<Pepelka> lucadentella.it – 3-way switch and Arduino
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa na udba sm sam očitno
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: js grem not zdej
<idioterna> mlecn riz sm mogu dt kuhat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dej se u feindesland
<idioterna> kanal
<idioterna> odpri mumble, klikn na ikonco v trayu
<idioterna> pa se dragej not
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: smo not
<zdobbie> kje zdej ste/niste
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> na udba.org smo
<idioterna> pass je hehe
<idioterna> mumble.hehe.si, pass hehe
<idioterna> je pa mumble
<idioterna> zdobbie:
<zdobbie> sam tutorial dam skoz
<idioterna> zdobbie: no need po moje
<idioterna> ti loh sprot razlozimo
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kak tutorial
<CrazyLemon> en bit pussy
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie welcome \o/
<idioterna> zdobbie: ulet, rabmo okrepitve
<CrazyLemon> a ni zdobbie tetetri?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> ups
<CrazyLemon> no zdobbie a bo
<zdobbie> push-to-talk -- kter binding?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie noben
<CrazyLemon> mislim..kot zelis
<CrazyLemon> js nimam tega
<pitastrudl> caps lock
<pitastrudl> al mouse4/5
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no steam login? wth :)
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> a pride se kdo?
<idioterna> grozn
<pitastrudl> pride kam kdo
<pitastrudl> aja mumble
<pitastrudl> cant now
<pitastrudl> si bom dou pod fav
<pitastrudl> :P
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ja ne
<idioterna> u insurgency
<pitastrudl> aja to pa nimam tut
<pitastrudl> rip
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 5.km  S od ORMOŽA @08/11/2015 20:49:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+16.16+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbies connection sux
<CrazyLemon> just FYI
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> topkek
<zdobbie_> twas fun
<CrazyLemon> yup..gg
<idioterna> grozn
<idioterna> so much death
<idioterna> and for what
<idioterna> a little fun?
<zdobbie_> e-death
<idioterna> sounds at least as real as e-peen
<CrazyLemon> and as dangerous as e-cigarette
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie_> ln
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bin.sh/rtlf.html
<Pepelka> the demonweb; real-time location finder
<idioterna> kr presvican sm
<idioterna> od smejanja i guess
<CrazyLemon> a tko intense dozivetje je bilo? :D
<idioterna> sej je vedno
<idioterna> ce smo hlodi
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne.. sm igral po public strežnikih teh nekaj dni pa niso kaj dosti boljši
<CrazyLemon> tist pvp mode je pa druga zgodba..tam sam spawnaš pa si že mrtev
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 8.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @08/11/2015 23:58:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.93+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-07
<zdobbie> https://i.reddituploads.com/63b561cfe3ee4e31a86668d9927943d4?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=272a56286b1b4bda23ac8a0861b629f8
<speed-> morgen
<pitastrudl> morgen
<speed-> ka dogaja
<zdobbie> prebujanje
<speed-> mja
<speed-> prvo se bom z kavo zalil
<speed-> pa te bomo vidli :D
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> danes pa sem se pelal v graz samo vreme gledat
<slax0r> racunalnik doma pozabil
<slax0r> ffs
<speed-> :D
<speed-> lepa
<speed-> !
<zdobbie> da ga naus pozabu, ko bos sel v London
<slax0r> to ga definitivno bom
<slax0r> ker osebno nimam laptopa
<slax0r> desktopa pa ne bom vlacil zraven na zacetku
<speed-> pa kda ides ta?
<slax0r> 4.12. verjetno
<slax0r> ali pa 3.12.
<slax0r> kak bojo karte letalske
<slax0r> moram se narocit ta teden
<slax0r> lahko mi prides mahat na brnik
<slax0r> pa te pa okrog bozica nazaj
<slax0r> ka naso malo vred zemen
<speed-> san ides?
<speed-> luxuz
<speed-> :D
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> https://www.amazon.com/USB-Lighter-Flameless-Electronic-Rechargeable/dp/B01DICHC3E
<speed-> to nucas za anglijo!
<Pepelka> Amazon.com : USB Lighter - SPPARX Arc Lighter, Dual Arc Electronic Lighter - FASTER - STRONGER - SAFER - Rechargeable Lighter Windproof, Cigarette Lighter, Candle Lighter, USB cable, Gift Box : Sports & Outdoors
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com : USB Lighter - SPPARX Arc Lighter, Dual Arc Electronic Lighter - FASTER - STRONGER - SAFER - Rechargeable Lighter Windproof, Cigarette Lighter, Candle Lighter, USB cable, Gift Box : Sports & Outdoors«
<speed-> tam je bedno vreme
<speed-> visek tehnologije :)
<slax0r> zakaj? :)
<slax0r> ne kadim vec :P
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi manj ne?
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> od 18.2. letos se nisem
<speed-> ce ves datum
<speed-> te ze pogresas
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> zaj vec sploh ne
<slax0r> na zacetku malo
<slax0r> saj niti prej nisem nekaj dosti skadil
<slax0r> skatlo sem mel ponavadi 2-3 dni, ce ne dlje
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @07/11/2016 09:56:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> zame pa več kot en let
<zdobersek> no ur najs
<pitastrudl> aww
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/vOeXts3
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mi ni verjel da bom zdrzu
<CrazyLemon> sj Å¡e vedno ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> k zihr lažeš
<zdobbie> girls man
<zdobbie> they make u change ur life
<zdobbie> german girls more than the others
<pitastrudl> :D
<faki> lp
<faki> obstaja kakšen python transpiler v JS,  ki bi delal z Angular 2?
<matjaz> hahaha, tanovi macbooki ne morejo naenkrat poganjat wifi in usb 3 naprav
<pitastrudl> wtf
<pitastrudl> haha
<slax0r> faki: verjetno bolj vprasanje za #javascript ali pa #angular
<CrazyLemon> ali pa #python !
<CrazyLemon> ta banka koper..ker IT majo to so carji ej... najprej 6. v mesecu dobiš mail/a/e z izpiskom za račun
<CrazyLemon> nato ti 7. pošljejo sms da te čaka novo sporočilo na spletni banki z izpiskom
<skyx> CrazyLemon: mal zamika majo da ce kej zajebejo da lahko se popravijo :P
<CrazyLemon> a ne ne!
<CrazyLemon> 5. pošljejo mail z izpiskom
<CrazyLemon> 6. pošljejo mail da si dobu izpisek
<zdobersek> ja ne morjo ob nedeljah SMSe posiljat no!
<skyx> druga moznost pa da tako dolgo traja posiljanje sms :D
<CrazyLemon> 7. pošljejo sms da si dobu izpisek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<skyx> da res ne pozabis :P
<zdobersek> mogoc so za vikend SMSi drazji
<skyx> zdobersek: a to je tudi mozno al kaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-11-07%2014-48-58.png
<zdobersek> se s telefona SMS screenshotn prosim
<CrazyLemon> no can do...sm že zbrisal
<zdobbie> fooken liar!
<AghmuREitzaPn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
<Pepelka> MARINA ABRAMOVIC SPIRIT COOKING - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zerynthia in collaboration with Studio Stefania Miscetti presents Marina Abramovic Spirit Cooking at Zerynthia, Paliano, Italy 1st June 1997. assistant Bujar...«
<zdobbie> I SHAN'T ALLOW IT
<zdobbie> PUTTING IT INTO THE TOPIC
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> 1s delay..not good
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/znova-nizje-cene-95-oktanskega-bencina-in-dizla-vlada-sprostila-cene-goriv-na-avtocestah/406994
<Pepelka> Cena naftnih derivatov na servisih ob avtocesti se bo oblikovala prosto :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Vlada je sprostila cene naftnih derivatov na bencinskih servisih ob avtocestah, ki se bodo po novem prostoe oblikovale na trgu.«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/BernieSanders/status/795069943813439492
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders auf Twitter: "If you sit this election out and Trump wins by a few votes, many people are going to be dealing with that reality for their entire lives."
<zdobbie> can confirm, am a Sandernista
<speed-> Trumperor !
<zdobbie> did you mean: 'Trump is an error'
<CrazyLemon> http://www.filezillasecure.com/
<Pepelka> FileZilla Secure - Dedicated to keeping your FTP passwords secure.
<Pepelka> »A modified version of Filezilla dedicated to keeping your FTP passwords secure.«
<speed-> Trumperror!
<skyx> it's about time!
<zdobersek> cum again
<CrazyLemon> done!
<zdobersek> ^ shameless
<zdobersek> and that's nothing to be ashamed of!
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 15.km  J od HRASTOVELJ @07/11/2016 17:59:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+13.89+E
<zdobbie> OPA
<UGzeRsPDlqvHegBj> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
<Pepelka> MARINA ABRAMOVIC SPIRIT COOKING - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zerynthia in collaboration with Studio Stefania Miscetti presents Marina Abramovic Spirit Cooking at Zerynthia, Paliano, Italy 1st June 1997. assistant Bujar...«
<idioterna> a to je predvolilni molk
<CrazyLemon> sj ni velik uporabnikov gor
<upd> Na naši kulinarični strani je razumljivo, da uporabljamo piškotke. Preberite, katere piškotke uporabljamo in zakaj, ali izberite dovolim piškotke
<upd> kolk let so že te piškoti 2,3
<upd> Å¡e vedno jih je treba sprejemat
<idioterna> upd: na www.hehe.si poglej
<upd> najbolj sad je to, da ti naloži stran, pa jih sprejmeš, pa jo še 1x refreša in spet čakaš
<upd> a ni rešitve da se to ne refresha
<upd> idioterna, in kaj je tam
<msev-> kako bi s filezillo nek notranji strežnik dostopal
<idioterna> upd: ja cookie notice
<msev-> da je najprej nek zunanji ip potem pa nek notranji
<msev-> da se najprej povežem na KI Intranet pa potem znotraj na HPC
<upd> idioterna, pa res vidim, toj ql ja
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa ti sploh veš kaj bi rad?
<speed-> drugace pa si na pravi poti tak kak pravis
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ja sj vem
<msev-> sj ročno to znam nardit
<msev-> sam bi si rd v guiju to ven izrazil
<matjaz> ne vem če se to da s filezilo
<matjaz> sej maš scp, rsync in sshfs, ne rabiš filezille
<msev-> ja matjaz z scpjam je vse uredu
<msev-> sam pač všeč mi je ta gui
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> ja sej maš sshfs
<matjaz> pa s file managerjem lifraš fajle
<msev-> a to more bit na serverju ta sshfs
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> lokalno
<msev-> aha kul
<msev-> mogoče bom poizkusu
<msev-> ej matjaz a se ti da mi pomagat poštimat tale najdisi sms modul od brodula..na živce mi gre k dela iz mycrofta, ampak iz cmd-linea terminala pa ne dela
<matjaz> sshfs remote_server:/remote/folder /local/folder
<msev-> kaj pa če je intranet fora
<msev-> da sta 2 remote serverja
<msev-> edn znotrej drugega
<matjaz> si pa ta remote_server v .ssh/config tko skonfigurirej da bo kulž
<matjaz> hint: ProxyCommand, ProxyJump
<msev-> ce se komu da tole zdešifirirat http://pastebin.com/4eyDtjCK
<Pepelka> Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/local/bin/najdisi-sms", line 9, - Pastebin.com
<matjaz> sej ti piše
<matjaz> no odule named utils
<matjaz> module*
<msev-> ja sj vidm
<msev-> sam mislm da je k sm zadnjič gledal
<msev-> kko to poiščem
<matjaz> kako si inštaliral?
<msev-> nevem več
<msev-> pomoje tko k piše v njegovih navodilih čak da pogledam
<msev-> pip install najdisi-sms lahko da sm Å¡e sudo dal spredaj
<msev-> niti se ne spomnm če sm v venv inštaliral
<matjaz> predvidevam da ne
<matjaz> sudo pip pa gasa verjetno
<msev-> tudi v venv ga mam
<msev-> ~/.virtualenvs/mycroft/bin$
<matjaz> pejstn še kako maš v mycroftu
<msev-> a v skillu notr :D
<matjaz> tako je
<msev-> from najdisi_sms import SMSSender
<msev-> ~/.virtualenvs/mycroft/bin$
<msev-> ups
<msev-> meh
<msev-> zj mi še v mycroftu deviceu ne dela več :D
<msev-> nevem zj kaj je narobe
<msev-> actually dela false alarm
<msev-> sam iz cmd linea pa ne
<msev-> zj ga bom poizkusu invokeat iz venv
<CrazyLemon> .imdb betting on zero
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g betting on zero
<Pepelka> Betting on Zero | 2016 Tribeca Film Festival https://tribecafilm.com/filmguide/betting-on-zero-2016
<CrazyLemon> ^
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kdaj boš spet postal dobri stari prijazni pomagač :D
<msev-> človek dobrega zlatega srca :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> .yt multilevel marketing
<jabuk1> Illegal Pyramids vs. Legal Multilevel Marketing MLM Companies https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUWmgsgMkPU
<CrazyLemon> .yt multilevel marketing john oliver
<jabuk1> Multilevel Marketing: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6MwGeOm8iI
<CrazyLemon> ^
<msev-> usage: najdisi-sms [-h] [-c CONFIG] [-u USERNAME] [-p PASSWORD] [-A USERAGENT]
<msev->                    reciever_NUM MESSAGE
<msev-> najdisi-sms: error: unrecognized arguments: of system
<msev-> zj sm prišel dalj
<msev-> ratal mi je
<msev-> problem je bil v tem da sm pozabu "" ""
<msev-> spet
<matjaz> sej se mi je zdel ja
<CrazyLemon> noway
<msev-> pismo sm tardo
<msev-> ampak dobr saj spomnu sm se zj na to
<msev-> a pol zj dam pot do bina v bashrc nekak?
<matjaz> ej, a kdo ve, a ma Kodi kak addon, da bi svoj VOD lahko not namontiral?
<matjaz> pa ne Plex
<msev-> kaj je to VOD
<matjaz> video on demand
<msev-> js bi rd searchal po addonih
<msev-> dz0ny, dj skodirej to funkcionalnost :D
<matjaz> http://addons.kodi.tv/
<Pepelka> Kodi Add-On Repository
<msev-> k pol bi lahko voice searchal po addonih
<matjaz> search your heart away
<msev-> z mycroftam
<msev-> ja ne pač filme da bi voice searchal
<msev-> ker zj lahko samo lokalno knjižnico kao
<msev-> matjaz, a ti bi sam svojo knjižnico mel a kko
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> jest bi na nekem strežniku serviral video
<matjaz> pa da ga Kodi bere
<matjaz> s playlisti bi lahko to rešil
<msev-> kdo a js a ti :D
<matjaz> js
<msev-> lepo :D
<msev-> ~/.virtualenvs/mycroft/bin/najdisi-sms a če sam tole skopiram v bashrc bo delal najdisi-sms iz terminala? da bo v pathu?
<msev-> nope ni tok lahko :D
<matjaz> v path daš folder, ne file
<msev-> ok
<msev-> pa une bedne neke oznake so okol :D
<matjaz> une bedne oznake so bojda pomembne
<CrazyLemon> če so pa bedne
<CrazyLemon> kako so lahko pomembne
<msev-> PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH" a tkole
<msev-> pa za : napišem še dodatn path
<msev-> bom že poguglov enkrat :D
<msev-> zle se mi ne da :D
<msev-> lahko noč fantje!
<skyx> :D
<skyx> 25. je black friday a mate ze kaj v planu kaj kupit?
<CrazyLemon> no...coz that would be racist
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-08
<upd> trump trump
<idioterna> looks like we're lucky
<idioterna> and it won't be trump
<upd> crooked hillary
<Krutec> jutr zvecer bo zabavno
<idioterna> crooked hillary must win
<jabuk1> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<idioterna> trump's too dangerous
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/
<idioterna> trump's chances are evaporating
<idioterna> upejmo da ne zmaga
<upd> such evil guy
<idioterna> dumb is worse than evil
<upd> Voting starts in Dixville Notch!
<upd> And we’re on …
<upd> We’ll bring you the results as soon as they’ve counted the votes. There could be 12 of them, if turnout is good, so be patient.
<upd> lol
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/c1rh0qx4gawx.gif
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/themaclennan/status/795723385074552832
<Pepelka> Greg MacLennan auf Twitter: "Mad Max prequel Iguana Road was pretty solid. But it had the wrong score so I fixed it. #PlanetEarthII #MadMaxFuryRoad #JunkieXL https://t.co/8rhBJpMBAO"
<pitastrudl> ofak
<pitastrudl> black friday
<pitastrudl> rip btc
<pitastrudl> bom mogu vzet drug izvoz
<pitastrudl> Å¡martinka bo rip
<zdobbie> 1. it's tuesday
<zdobbie> 2. only a fool invests much in bitcoin
<pitastrudl> 3.profit????
<zdobbie> 3. get troll'd
<speed-> jou
<pitastrudl> you
<speed-> no you!
<zdobbie> no me
<speed-> fuck me, danes sem ze vec naredo kak vceraj celi dan lol
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> hoj
<metalcamp> ahoj
<zdobbie> evo, zdej pa vsi delamo
<speed-> wtf sneg!
<speed-> bjelo govno! :p
<zdobersek> jah v alpsko drzavo hodis kruh sluzit, fant s panonskih ravnic
<speed-> ja
<speed-> celi prestrasen
<msevwork> sj boš pojedu eno presto pa klobaso pa se boš domače počutu
<slax0r> currywurst
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwZesHaWgAA5hnB.jpg
<slax0r> jao da ste tecni ze vsi povprek z temi ameriskimi volitvami
<slax0r> po radiu, po televiziji, na ircu, imgurju vsepovsod
<slax0r> samo ameriske volitve
<zdobersek> jah, kokr je idioterna reku
<slax0r> kaj me pa boli kurac ker bizgec bo sedel tam za tisto mizo
<zdobersek> bolj so zate pomembne, kakor slovenske
<slax0r> me niti slovenske ne zanimajo in me nikoli niso
<slax0r> kaj se mogoce kaj spremeni? delat moram tako ali drugace
<slax0r> ker oz. kera me na suho nateguje je pa tak vseeno
<zdobersek> en tip bizgeca ti je vsul londonsko placo za >10%
<zdobersek> jutri jo mogoce isti tip zbije vsem nam
<speed-> :d
<speed-> drugace pa ja slax0r
<slax0r> mhm...
<slax0r> ker predsednik to regulira
<speed-> povsod so ameriske volitve
<speed-> naj se jebejo tam prek :d
<zdobersek> ne, ne regulira predsednik
<CrazyLemon> njega zanima samo brexit pa nič več!
<slax0r> ma niti to me ne zanima
<slax0r> samo da se zjasnijo kdaj in kaj je treba met da bomo lahko tam
<slax0r> kak se bojo place gibale gor ali dol, pa je vseeno ker bizgec bo na "seat of power" v ameriki
<slax0r> kdo pa ma zivce se se z politiko ukvarjat z vsemo ostalimi problemi :)
<slax0r> na koncu se itak nic ne spremeni in kurci delajo kaj in kako se jim zapase anyway :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BondiHipsters/videos/1257826197613018/
<Pepelka> Bondi Hipsters - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Bondi Hipsters, Bondi, NSW. Gefällt 198.175 Mal · 2.908 Personen sprechen darüber. Dom and Adrian are two hipsters from Bondi Beach Australia, who have...«
<CrazyLemon> Bromentum :D
<CrazyLemon> http://metropolitan.fi/entry/ddos-attack-halts-heating-in-finland-amidst-winter
<Pepelka> DDoS attack halts heating in Finland amidst winter | Metropolitan.fi
<Pepelka> »A Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack halted heating distribution at least in two properties in the city of Lappeenranta, located in eastern finland. In both of the events the attacks disabled the computers that were controlling heating in t…«
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 8.km JV od SOLČAVE @08/11/2016 09:54:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+14.79+E
<metalcamp> "Another issue is that comments of the sort 'This code is crap but we must meetthe deadline' may not look as good in customer's browser."
<metalcamp> lol
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa ni boljse, da si iskren
<speed-> kak pa da neke kletvice notri dajas pa potem pozabis odstranit :D
<slax0r> ali pa ko se ti na predstavitvi pred stranko pojavi alert "FUCK THIS SHIT!"
<skyx> auch
<slax0r> logging > output
<slax0r> always
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo ne garantira zabave
<slax0r> se bolj pa debuger > logging > output
<slax0r> sem mel sreco da je stranka bila razumevajoca
<slax0r> in smo se samo nasmejali
<skyx> slax0r: ponvadi je pravilo da se kletvic in podobno ne pise v kodi :)
<speed-> jah balkanske kletvice nucat
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa upas da nimajo nasih tam
<skyx> boljse da napises neki v stilu "black magic" :)
<skyx> "you shall not pass" bi bla tudi dobra :D
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/CrazyIdeas/comments/5boyms/have_steve_harvey_announce_the_winner_of/
<Pepelka> Have Steve Harvey announce the winner of tomorrow's election. : CrazyIdeas
<Pepelka> »3165 points and 69 comments so far on reddit«
<skyx> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15036273_10154175885282199_1267031273703330988_n.jpg?oh=d77d8160280dbdfda5fda33ad1d4793d&oe=5897B5FB
<slax0r> skyx: ja...ponavadi se tudi alertov in raznih drugih output metod ne uporablja za debuganje
<slax0r> ker jih hitro pozabis
<skyx> true
<skyx> sigurno imas kak gulp/webpack zadevo ki jih odstrani/zakomentira :)
<skyx> in kak consle.log
<slax0r> to so same bedarije ki ti olajsajo napacno programiranje
<slax0r> zakaj bi daja alerte console.log in ne vem kaj se vse
<slax0r> ce lahko lepo vse pologas kot se spodobi? :)
<slax0r> in potem naslednjic ko se kaj zalimi samo log level privijes na debug
<slax0r> in voila, mas lepo vse v logu
<slax0r> za server side, seveda :)
<speed-> to je pussy way :D
<skyx> govorim za frontend :P
<slax0r> frontend sux anyway :P
<speed-> vse bi jim trebalo izpisat, pa pustit tam :)
<speed-> naj vidijo, kje so bile tezave hehe
<metalcamp> slax0r: kaj uporabljaš za frontend logging?
<slax0r> console.log
<skyx> console.log + kak bug service logger je praksa ponavadi :)
<metalcamp> mja, bug service logger imel v mislih
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/8/13560966/toblerone-change-brexit
<Pepelka> Toblerone swears this perfect metaphor for Brexit has nothing to do with Brexit - The Verge
<Pepelka> »America may be voting on its next president today, but in the UK there are more pressing matters to deal with: someone has been fucking with our chocolate. Mondelez International, makers of the...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Inda_medina/status/795385648806903808 "Snakes on plane: Return of the snake"
<Pepelka> Indalecio Medina auf Twitter: "La vibora voladora...ja ja ja. Una experiencia única en el Vuelo Torreón-México, vuelo 231 de Aeroméxico. Eso si...Prioridad en aterrizaje. https://t.co/qwDk6Wtszw"
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<metalcamp> msevwork: še dihaš? :)
<msevwork> tok je dela da komaj :P
<msevwork> ne se hecam
<msevwork> gre gre
<zdobersek> ja pol pa kej vprasej!
<msevwork> ja zdobersek če že hočeš mi lahko npr. poveš kko dodam nek executable v path...pač cel ukaz da bo to naredil :D recimo da je executable /home/msev/.virtualenv/mycroft/bin/najdisi-sms
<zdobersek> če
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terminix 1.3.5 Released With Quake Mode Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jchJf1QcpBU/terminix-135-released-with-quake-mode.html
<matjaz> msevwork, sej sem ti reku, folder morš dat ne file
<msevwork> ja sj to vem
<matjaz> al pa nared symlink nekam v path
<msevwork> sam bom mogu iskat zj ukaz :D
<matjaz> !g add folder to path linux
<Pepelka> Adding a Directory to the Path - Troubleshooters.Com http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<matjaz> ^
<msevwork> PATH=$PATH:/data/myscripts
<msevwork> export PATH
<msevwork> a pol če to v terminal napišem mi ne bo uničl ostalih nastavlenih pathov
<lynxlynxlynx> samo dodal enega
<lynxlynxlynx> samo za trenutno sejo
<metalcamp> msevwork: nagradno vprašanje, zakaj je potrebno napisati $PATH? :)
<msevwork> da se doda nakonc tistga patha?
<msevwork> a pol morm te 2 komandi v profile skopirat
<msevwork> da bo skoz notr
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kje rabip
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš
<msevwork> brb
<msevwork> tnx btw
<Matthai> hmm, eno trapasto vprašanje... imam neke prosojnice v LO, ki imajo (nektere od njih), za ozadje v zgornjem levem kotu eno sliko
<Matthai> kkao to sliko odstranit
<Matthai> selectat je ne morem, ker je embeddana v izadje
<Matthai> ozadje
<CrazyLemon> if you cant beat them..join them
<CrazyLemon> oziroma prepleskaj jo :D
<CrazyLemon> Napadalci morda poskušajo ukrasti vaše podatke s spletnega mesta click.e.twitter.com (na primer gesla, sporočila ali kreditne kartice). NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID
<CrazyLemon> sad twitter..really sad
<CrazyLemon> Temu strežniku ni uspelo dokazati, da je domena click.e.twitter.com; njegovo varnostno potrdilo je od a248.e.akamai.net.
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: najbrž je background image
<Matthai> heh, jaz sem pa zdajle certifikate obnovil za blog
<Matthai> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=pravokator.si
<Pepelka> SSL Server Test: pravokator.si (Powered by Qualys SSL Labs)
<lynxlynxlynx> imaš ločeno postavko v desnokličnem meniju
<Matthai> voila, A+!
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx, semnašel, hvala
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ti zihr nisi v LUGOSu!
<CrazyLemon> k tko pridno certifikate obnavljaš
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<msev-> pitastrudl, kaj je to
<msev-> licenca ti bo pošla na teamspeaku
<Matthai> hja, glede na to, da zafrkavam FURS glede HTTPS, si skor ne morem privoščiti felerja na moji strani
<Matthai> kdo pa za Lugos website skrbi?
<pitastrudl> msev- kot piše
<pitastrudl> licenca bo pošla
<CrazyLemon> Matthai  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Matthai> sicer ok, zaj* sem, ker uporabljam startssl
<CrazyLemon> noben i guess :)
<pitastrudl> namesto 64 slotov bo 32
<Matthai> ki je kitajska firma po novem
<pitastrudl> ker 32 je free
<msev-> o najs
<msev-> važn da bom js še not :D
<pitastrudl> ja, res najs
<msev-> k sm tak homie
<pitastrudl> ...
<msev-> "Prave Pedre" loh vn vržeš :D
<pitastrudl> hmmm http://i.imgur.com/BsK6imI.png
<msev-> ja
<skyx> https://twitter.com/CyberkovCEO/status/281480459723079682
<Pepelka> عبدالله العلي auf Twitter: "Facebook (FB) + Instagram (I) = FBI #BoycottInstagram http://t.co/BS0RDkmm"
<msev-> pitastrudl, a bom mel js Å¡e kr sobo
<msev-> a bo Å¡lo first server basis
<msev-> first serve
<msev-> k zaenkrat nas je 16 not
<msev-> če se to nanaša na slote
<pitastrudl> 8 mest je rezerviranih
<pitastrudl> drugih 24 je za druge ljudi
<pitastrudl> tko da ja
<pitastrudl> če je polno, bo polno
<speed-> Matthai a ni letsencrypt boljsi?
<Matthai> ja, je, ampak ga še nisem pobliže pogledal
<speed-> kul je
<speed-> sem ga uspel celo nastelat se za haproxyem
<speed-> tak da \o/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/za-hitro-cesto-koper-dragonja-pirancani-in-izolani-podpirajo-varianto-baredi/407084
<Pepelka> Za hitro cesto Koper-Dragonja Pirančani in Izolani podpirajo "varianto Baredi" | Radio Koper
<Pepelka> »Po mnenju udeležencev javnih obravnav vlada predlaga megalomanski projekt, ki je okoljsko obremenjujoč in predrag.«
<CrazyLemon> lol! seriously upam da ne bodo izbrali varianto Å¡marje - dragonja :D
<Gregor3000> ali se da menjati baterija na telefonih (recimo na servisu) , ki imajo "non-removable battery"
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 na servisu..se da ja
<pitastrudl> te bojo računali baterijo+delo
<pitastrudl> ampak se splača če maš 2+ let staro bateirjo
<pitastrudl> sem jo sebi menjal, telefon zdržal opazno več časa
<skyx>  ni boljs nov telefon? :)
<pitastrudl> če ne rabiš, ne
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda je boljše..še posebej če kupiš tanov apple k je hitrejši, lažji pa smth else
<pitastrudl> adapters!
<CrazyLemon> to ja!
<zdobbie> => lazji
<Gregor3000> ja koliko pa so potem te baterije? za mojo 10 let staro nokio je nova baterija 10 EUR pa mislim da je preko 2000 mAh
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 poguglaj ali pa pošlji mail na servis :)
<Gregor3000> eh ja v glavnem sam komplikacije. kdor se je tega spomnil bi ga morali ustrelit. lahko daš 900 EUR za nov telefon pa je itak hin po dveh letih ker baterija gre k vragu ob polnjenju in praznjenju
<Gregor3000> bedno
<Gregor3000> ravno danes smo meli zakaj ne delajo bolj na tem da bi ljudje popravljali velike gospodinjske aparate tudi izven garancije. ja firmi se verjetno bolj splača (oz jim je bolj v interesu), da novega ljudje kupijo. je pa res da to ni ravno okolju prijazno.
<lynxlynxlynx> če vprašaš gorenje, je
<lynxlynxlynx> ker bodo rekli, jaaaah, 20let nazaj je bila nizka učinkovitost strojev, danes pa ne več
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je sicer res, ampak drži samo do določene mere
<lynxlynxlynx> na švedskem so pa recimo sprejeli nižjo davčno stopnjo za popravila, tako da se vsaj malo bolj splačajo
<Gregor3000> 20 let pa je bila res nizka ne samo da bodo rekli to :-). samo recimo ljudem se zdi normlano d amenjajo telefon ko stane 500 EUR na 2 ali 3 leta. zakaj pa ne bi menjal, ne vem hladilnika za 250 EUR po 6, 7 letih?
<Gregor3000> 40 EUR je pri Gorenju samo obisk serviserja. potem pa Å¡e delo, rezervni deli...
<Gregor3000> potem nekateri ljudje razmišljajo ali se splača popravljati 8let star pralni stroj ko je treba menjat kad pa še kaj pa bi porpravilo prišlo okor 250, 300 EUR. za to še dobiš' soliden nov pralni stroj sicer z manj funkcijami.
<Gregor3000> tzudi to mi ni jasno kdo vse te funkcije dejansko uporablja. recimo na pralnem stroju mi rabimo 3 ali 4 programe ostalo je pravzaprav brezveze gor.
<Gregor3000> hladilniki imajo zdaj že ne vem kaj vse noter. jaz imam samo termostat, ga nastavim na 3 ali pa poleti na 4 in to je to.
<Gregor3000> ne pa neki IOT. jao....
<Gregor3000> to je da lahko obiskom pokažeš kaj vse lahko nov hladilnik naredi, za druga pa niti ni tako dobro.
<Gregor3000> ok *rant off*
<Gregor3000> preko USB mode - ali so vsi telefoni povezljivi s (K)ubuntu  (14.04)
<CrazyLemon> povezljivi v kakšnem smislu?
<CrazyLemon> da faq je sestavna tipka
<CrazyLemon> alt gr?
<CrazyLemon> looks like it
<idioterna> a to se kdo norca dela
<zdobersek> never ever
<CrazyLemon> !g sestavna tipka
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo sestavna tipka sestavna tipka
<Gregor3000> zamrznalo mi je namizje (winXP ) :-/
<Gregor3000> mislil sem povezljivi telefoni v smislu d ase da podatke iz njih prenesti. nič drugega
<CrazyLemon> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/tips-specialchars.html.sl#compose
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> looks like a phishing url to me
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 android telefoni to omogočajo..čeprav je odvisno od različice androida ter gvfs na ubuntuju :D
<Gregor3000> 5.0.1 mislim daje tako nekak. ok potem to bi moralo nekako delat.
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cwv_944UoAIjW3D.jpg:large standing desk :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2FWJyZ4pao
<Pepelka> Think Different Heroes: A Tribute to Aaron Swartz - YouTube
<Pepelka> »We recently moved into a new office. As an NGO committed to open data and transparency, we wanted our work environment to inspire courage and creativity. We ...«
<pitastrudl> rip gregor
<zdobersek> ripperino
<zdobersek> hva zj
<zdobersek> zima bo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.3°C @08.11.2016 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:08, Kulminacija: 10:50:11, Sončni zahod: 15:44:13
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .time ny
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 13:40
<CrazyLemon> whatcha waiting
<matjaz> kaj le
<matjaz> :)
<zdobersek> CAST YER VOTE
<CrazyLemon> black friday?
<matjaz> U          S          A
<idioterna> ja trump supporterji se derejo "jew s a"
<zdobersek> "and that goes for your daughter and your son-in-law too, Trump!"
<dz0ny> to ste vidl https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwwTWCEW8AA1W3w.jpg:large
<dz0ny> no trust there
<matjaz> jest sm kr ene 40 posto da je za hillary navrgla enga
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> *** Shit, I'm gonna need a new ballot *** http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Nov2016/35e973930d_61850486.jpg
<dz0ny> meanwhile in hill camp https://twitter.com/BraddJaffy/status/795971845778444292
<zdobbie> *** I've made a yuge mistake ***
<Pepelka> Bradd Jaffy auf Twitter: "omg the Clinton campaign did the #MannequinChallenge on her plane https://t.co/gQDKPhifny"
<zdobbie> *** She would be a great president tho. The best. ***
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/ejdyksen/status/796029149928390656
<Pepelka> E.J. Dyksen auf Twitter: "JS console output from each candidate's website #cleanupyourerrors https://t.co/gohaeDyLgF"
<zdobbie> lol
<zdobbie> and lol again
<idioterna> tale je pa top
<zdobbie> yeswedid https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/11/dodali-smo-namizni-vodnik-ubuntu-16-10/
<Pepelka> Dodali smo namizni vodnik Ubuntu 16.10 – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Torej sedaj je dostopen namizni vodnik po Ubuntuju 16.10. Ni večjih sprememb v primerjavi z 16.04. Dostopen je na naslovu https://www.ubuntu.si/vodnik/«
<matjaz> gledam cnbc
<idioterna> js pa internet
<matjaz> vprašajo langona, kakšen človekoljub je trump
<idioterna> http://www.politico.com/2016-election/results/map/president
<Pepelka> 2016 Election Results: President Live Map by State, Real-Time Voting Updates - POLITICO
<Pepelka> »POLITICO's Live 2016 Election Results and Maps by State, County and District. Includes Races for President, Senate, House, Governor and Key Ballot Measures.«
<matjaz> pravi da ga ne briga
<matjaz> in popizdi da to nima veze z vodenjem države
<matjaz> :D
 * CrazyLemon riše gumbe, škarje, šivanke ipd.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie we couldn't have done it without you!
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/MO3M9vV.gifv
<CrazyLemon> lol..nice one
<CrazyLemon> o moj bog! grem na inkscape poiskat pomoč..in koga vidim tam ... msev-
<CrazyLemon> that dude is everywhere
<speed-> :))
<zdobbie> pol loh tu vprasas
<matjaz> he's Negan
<matjaz> he's everywhere
<speed-> idioterna kaj sva rekla pred pol leta
<speed-> jaz se se vedno bojim da bo trump zmagal :D
<speed-> vse bolj :)
<zdobbie> bojmo se skupaj
<idioterna> speed-: yang je kriv
<idioterna> on podpira take
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> srecno
<CrazyLemon> .stran http://google8.ga
<jabuk> http://google8.ga je dosegljiva!
<yang> kaj mene sinfas, ko me ni za kompjuterom
<yang> Itak, da bo zmagal, jst to vem ze odkar kandidira
<yang> moti se pa idioterna k je mislu da bo bernie zmagal, pa verjel nekim kvazi statistikam
<yang> lessig bi bil tut v redu
<yang> pa ni naprej prsu
<CrazyLemon> tale pixabay je tak bullsh1t
<yang> Kul bi blo ce Steinova zmaga
<upd_> aj kje kak live cover
<CrazyLemon> na twitterjih
<upd_> tko yt
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZOW_9rVkdo
<Pepelka> The Young Turks Election Day Coverage 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download audio and video of the full two hour show on-demand + the members-only post game show by becoming a member at http://www.tytnetwork.com/join. Your m...«
<yang> https://stallman.org/images/trance-pacific-partnership.en.jpg
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg
<Pepelka> Sky News Live | Clinton v Trump: America Decides - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to our YouTube channel for more great videos: http://www.youtube.com/skynews Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/skynews and https://twitter....«
<CrazyLemon> zadeva: You're invited! Get Google Home today.
<CrazyLemon> IDC GOOGLE!
<CrazyLemon> https://budgie-remix.org/2016/11/08/its-official/
<CrazyLemon> lol..kr budgie
<idioterna> yang: ti pac pojma nimas pa nasedas uradnim medijem
<idioterna> yang: bernie je zmagal
<idioterna> sam pocakat mors da sodisca zmeljejo do konca
<Krutec> kentucky 79% za trumpa kar je zaenkrat prestet lol
<Krutec> no surprise there
<idioterna> NH tut, po 1% prestetih
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-09
<upd_> trump win1!!!
<upd_> huahua
<idioterna> let's hope not
<idioterna> ce trump zmaga se bom v kanado preselu
<upd> hehe
<upd> http://imgur.com/a/Y3dwb čist se zmešal
<Pepelka> 123456 - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> ja, pr trump winih gre dol, pr hillary winih pa gor
<idioterna> sej vids
<idioterna> dobr da rezultate sprot objavlajo
<idioterna> ce ne bi velik bl zoprn odrezal tecaj
<idioterna> tko k pr brexitu
<upd> ija tam je blo fajn si sam prodal gbp
<upd> tle ga meče na vse strani
<idioterna> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/
<idioterna> tle mas betting averages
<upd> ehhh :d
<idioterna> ohio se je v plavo spremenu
<idioterna> weird
<upd> haha
<idioterna> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2016/nov/08/us-election-2016-results-live-clinton-trump?view=map&type=presidential
<Pepelka> US election 2016 live results: track who is winning, county by county | US news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Follow along throughout the night as America finds out who won the presidential race between Democrat Hillary Clinton and Republican Donald Trump«
<idioterna> tle ce kliknes na zvezno drzavo vids
<idioterna> da zarukanci voljo rdece
<idioterna> izobrazenci pa plavo
<upd> zato morajo pa neumni zmagat
<idioterna> aha clinton takes the lead
<upd> vedno mora bit tko
<idioterna> 44:31
<idioterna> sam se senate majority
<upd> mora nekdo za neumne poskrbet
<idioterna> pa bomo mel gay rights pa universal health care pa environmental protection
<upd> da ne bojo več neumni
<idioterna> trump wants you stupid
<upd> hillary bo skrbela za bogate
<idioterna> sej smo vsi bogati
<idioterna> revni zivijo z manj k 2 USD na dan
<idioterna> takih u ameriki pa evropi ni
<idioterna> no, razn begunci u sloveniji, k dobijo 18 na mesec
<idioterna> za cigarete :)
<upd> bistvo je
<upd> da je vedno večja razlika med najbogatejšimi
<upd> in tistimi povprečnimi
<idioterna> ja, to pa
<idioterna> bo bernie resu
<idioterna> sam da sodisca zmelejo voter fraud
<upd> ql
<upd> foo eu fly
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> pokaz
<upd> logično trump is bad for $$
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/kcsqkJ4e/
<idioterna> you make it sound like it's a good thing
<idioterna> da je bad for business
<upd> a če trump zmaga
<idioterna> ja ce trump zmaga je to definitivno slabo za business
<idioterna> tut za mojga
<upd> jaja valda
<idioterna> k bom mogu povisat ceno americanom
<idioterna> pa jim ne bo vsec
<upd> konc koncev je odločitev kaj delamo na nas samih
<upd> on tam je samo še en lulček na visokem položaju
<idioterna> ja ampak on postavla pogoje
<idioterna> zarad katerih se morm js pol odloct
<idioterna> da ne bom vec delu tega kar zdej delam
<idioterna> ker se mi ne splaca
<idioterna> zguba je pa seveda na obeh straneh
<idioterna> manj se nardi
<idioterna> manj se obrne dnara
<upd> jah ne vem kaj delaš
<idioterna> programiram
<upd> da bi to vplival na tvojo ceno
<idioterna> kako misls
<idioterna> ja 100 evrov na uro hocm
<idioterna> do zdej je blo to 110 usd
<idioterna> zdej bo pa mogoce 130
<idioterna> svicarji mi mirno placajo 100 eur
<idioterna> americani pa ne vejo kaj je eur
<idioterna> pa jim morm v usd zaracunavat
<upd> ah
<upd> to bi tako ali tako moral
<upd> euro gre gor v vsakem primeru
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/eQFuMU8c/ lej to mexican peso
<idioterna> kr kul
<idioterna> mogoce bo pa res mehika za zid placala
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/forecast/president
<idioterna> tle je kr zanimiv
<idioterna> se kr pokriva s paniko na borzi :)
<upd> jup :)
<Krutec> ma te trgi so skos v paniki
<Krutec> ce pa ni razloga si ga pa zmislijo
<Krutec> kokr naftna industrija ki skos isce kje je ksna cev pocla da lahko nabijejo marze na litre
<idioterna> ja, ne smes jim dajat izgovorov ane
<idioterna> o, btc raste
<idioterna> vse gre gor, sam amerika ne :)
<upd> ja haha
<upd> so rekl da gre btcgor ja tud če trump zmaga
<idioterna> matr to je cist isto k referendum za istospolne
<idioterna> vsa mesta so liberal, vse rovte so retarded
<upd> težko je it čez običaje
<idioterna> z bagrom se da
<idioterna> nc, grem na skret, mogoce bo vmes kej novga :)
<upd> ne bo trump bo Å¡e vedno zmagoval
<upd> :P
<idioterna> pa res, se bl
<idioterna> 75% chance to win prav NYT
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<idioterna> zdej je ze 80%
<idioterna> hm
<Krutec> kako da ne klicejo floride
<idioterna> btc raste sam v usd, v evrih pa ne :)
<Krutec> vse kar je modro je iztroseno pa trump 150k glasov v prednosti
<idioterna> Krutec: ne upajo si k miami se ni prestet
<Krutec> jah sam 98%
<idioterna> ja sam tam je 30% razlike
<Krutec> broward county je tud ze 98% in
<idioterna> ok ja to se ne bo obrnl
<Krutec> kolk elektorjev mata alaska in hawaii?
<idioterna> ak 3 hi 4
<idioterna> se mi zdi, nism ze dolg pogledu
<idioterna> a se to kej spreminja
<Krutec> ja sej bo kar tam tam
<Krutec> ne mislm da je to kr fiksno forever
<Krutec> men je tko zanimivo...ker smo sosedi ZDA pa bi clovek mislil da bi blo vec podobnosti v marsicem sam
<Krutec> recmo kako na CNN predalckajo white vote, pa latino vote
<Krutec> kle ne bi nikol med volitvam predstavljal kako so glasoval indijci pa kako kitajci
<Krutec> folk bi se zgrazal
<idioterna> trump je ze "likely"
<Krutec> to je problem ce oznacis enga za rasista v severni ameriki pa pol delas ankete ce ga bos volil al ne
<Krutec> bos mel ogromno ljudi k ti bo rekl da ne bojo volil ker je to taka stigma da se noben noce izpostavljat
<Krutec> pol mas pa te zjebene pollse k niso vredni nic
<idioterna> ja sam trump je rasist
<idioterna> in vsi k ga voljo jim je to vsec.
<idioterna> ni nc narobe da jim je nerodn da so tolk backwards
<Krutec> sej sam moj point je ne mores pricakovat v takem scenariju da bos folk domov klical pa ti bojo po pravici odgovarjal
<Krutec> vecina ljudi bo raj tih pa rekla jah sej ne bom sel volit
<upd> ne govor bedarija 80% ljudi k so trumpa volil niso rasisti
<Krutec> al pa bom volil hillary
<upd> zdej je ena baba rekla da ga je volila ker ni politik
<Krutec> ceprav kle govorim s kolegi iz raznih zveznih drzav zdele pa key pointsi sploh ni tist zid pa mehikanci
<upd> tako kot v uk, to je ne naredi rasista
<Krutec> ampak primer ena kolegica je rekla da so premije obamacare za njene stare starse taki da jih je cist ubil financno
<Krutec> pa abandonment feeling na severu kokr Michigan pa to
<upd> uni tam so rekli da jih boli kurac za zid, če bojo službe
<Krutec> recmo dost folka iz tega rust belta ful zamer demokratom pa njihovi hinavscini
<Krutec> tko da cela storija o zidu je bolj odmevna v tujini kokr doma
<idioterna> upd: seveda ne
<idioterna> upd: 100% je rasistov.
<idioterna> ne mors trumpa podpirat pa ne bit rasist
<idioterna> ne da se.
<upd> ne morš hillary podpirat pa ne bit morilec
<upd> kolk orožja so prodal po svetu
<upd> pa je ona bila zravn
<idioterna> za bit morilec mors koga ubit
<upd> pa preglej si tiste leaked emaile
<idioterna> za bit rasist mors pa sam verjet da je "bela rasa ogrozena"
<upd> če bi bil tak rasist nebi imel slovenke
<idioterna> funny guy
<upd> pač nasedu si face it
<upd> vsi mediji so navijal za hillary
<upd> vsi so fejlal
<idioterna> nasedu?
<idioterna> trump je rasist
<upd> mela je 10 slavnih pevcev
<idioterna> in vsi k bi radi vidl da zmaga so tut
<upd> ja
<upd> ni rasist tist je SHOW bil
<upd> pač neki je moral nabijat
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> valda
<upd> briga ga
<upd> nobenga zidu ne bo
<idioterna> ker ste rasisti to podpirate
<idioterna> sej nima veze da vas bo na suho nategnu
<upd> jih bo usaj manj pobil k hillary
<idioterna> ja ne bo ane
<idioterna> republikanci so velik bl prfukneni
<idioterna> kar se tice pobijanja
<upd> preveč se obremenjuješ s tem rasizmom
<upd> ljudje hočejo
<idioterna> ne, se ne
<idioterna> ja, ljudje hocejo rasizem
<Krutec> meh men je sam zal da ne bom nikol dozivel carski ownage. Da bi independant dobil 60% pa bi CNN sam sel offline
<upd> službe pa živet svojih 70 let
<idioterna> ja, ker so rasisti
<upd> če je pa kdo rasist do njih grejo stran
<upd> a ker noče mehičanov v usa
<upd> sj majo vse države tko
<upd> da ščitijo svoje prebivalce
<upd> lahk bi reku "hočem poskrbet za američane" je pa reku "nočem mehičanov tu"
<upd> isto je
<upd> sam druga izjava ga naredi rasista ane
<idioterna> florido so callal
<idioterna> pa senat bo republikanski
<Krutec> kje so callal florido?
<Krutec> jest mam CNN przgan (ker mi je sexy un map k ga King fura)
<idioterna> guardian jo je pobarvu
<idioterna> wi, mi, nc pa fl so narobe predictal
<idioterna> glede na trenutne rezultate
<Krutec> meh itak nima nobenga vpliva na amerisko politiko kdo zmaga
<Krutec> tisti ki vlecejo nitke se ne menjajo na 4 leta
<idioterna> valda da ma
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> v SCOTUS bodo nastavl idiota
<idioterna> k bo obrnu roe v wade
<idioterna> pa obrnu hodges pa pustu citizens united
<idioterna> no, vsaj v kanado boste dobil velik izobrazenih americanov
<Krutec> meh on bo tam mal golf spilal pa smejal se mu bojo kokr Bushu
<Krutec> ja to oni misljo da bojo prsli ker for some weird reason folk misl da sam kufer vzames pa gres
<Krutec> pa da immigration visa ne obstaja
<idioterna> mogoce ti nis vidu kaksne reklame je vas immigration office rolal po ameriki v zadnjem letu :)
<Krutec> no to res nisem
<idioterna> ja aktivno so vabl educated professionals
<idioterna> da pridejo v kanado
<idioterna> trump bo zgleda washington state zmagu
<Krutec> bl bi blo zabavno ce bi mel vecje upsete
<Krutec> da trump zmaga new york, hillary pa texas XD
<idioterna> upd: dej se enkrat eur usd
<idioterna> ce loh
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/chart/?symbol=FX:EURUSD
<Pepelka> Live stock, index, futures, Forex and Bitcoin charts on TradingView
<Pepelka> »Interactive financial charts for analysis and generating trading ideas on TradingView!«
<upd> zgoraj levo imaš timeframe
<idioterna> a tnx
<idioterna> kko pa un screenshot nardim
<upd> spodaj desno je fotoaparat narisan
<idioterna> btc je ze 730
<Krutec> kako se kej zlato obnasa
<upd> gor je Å¡el
<idioterna> mogoce bi blo vseen bols na novo zelandijo k v kanado
<idioterna> ma, kurc, to je vse shitty
<idioterna> v svico al pa na svedsko
<idioterna> 77% sans da trump zmaga michigan
<idioterna> in ce ja, pol je zmagu volitve
<idioterna> clintonova ma sicer vecji popular vote
<idioterna> sam bo zgubila electoral college
<Krutec> lol canadian immigration website goes down
<Krutec> glavna novica na cnbc.com k sm su gledat za cene zlata
<zdobbie> well ain't this a shit show
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> se michigan zmaga pa je done
<upd> fuck hard to trade this
<upd> stoploss ne pomaga k skače skoz
<Krutec> kolk sm vesel da sem doma ta teden, jutr bo shitshow v sluzbi
<upd> :D
<Krutec> omg zdej vodi v pennsylvaniji lol
<zdobbie> Wisconsin pa Michigan pobere, pa ma 270
<zdobbie> pa se Arizono bo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm wisconsin pa arizono je prakticno ze
<idioterna> michigan je pa pac
<Krutec> Iowo so mu dal zdele
<Krutec> tist ni bil glih surprise but
<idioterna> 80%
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej sam michigan je kljucn
<zdobbie> here we go https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/11/08/markets-plunge-worldwide-as-trump-shows-surprising-strength/?hpid=hp_hp-bignews6_markets-1015pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
<Pepelka> Markets plunge worldwide as Trump shows surprising strength - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Dow Jones futures drop more than 700 points«
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> 270:270 kkk
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> pennsylvanio je dobu
<idioterna> ne se cist ampak zlo close
<idioterna> 35k glasov razlike
<upd> da te tkole en glas zajebe
<upd> pa lahk bi že imel neko elektronsko glasovanje, da tkoj vrže rezultat grr
<speed-> idioterna
<speed-> :D
<speed-> Trumperor!
<Lurker69> https://i.imgflip.com/1a901f.jpg
<zdobbie> ya
<Lurker69> http://prntscr.com/d4xxy9 dolar pada že od polnoči
<Pepelka> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Pepelka> »Captured with Lightshot«
<speed-> po radiu smo zdaj culi
<speed-> da peso pada zaradi trumpa lol
<speed-> pa smo skoraj crknili od smeha
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/59omi5e78iwx.png
<zdobbie> speed-: tis true
<speed-> 244 : 215 :D
<idioterna> speed-: a teb se zdi kul da bojo mel americani slabsi zivljenski standard?
<speed-> mah boli mene za amerikance
<speed-> bomov idli
<speed-> kaj bo delal :D
<speed-> 255 215 pise :D
<idioterna> ja no vidis, men pa ni vseeno
<idioterna> no, sej nate to bolj vpliva kot name
<Lurker69> pa sej klintonova verjento niti ni kej boljša izbira
<Lurker69> man se je zamerls s tisitm "we came, we saw, he died"
<idioterna> seveda je boljsa izbira
<idioterna> minority rights, single payer health care, debt free education
<idioterna> to je vse ful pomembno za amerisko gospodarsko rast
<idioterna> od nje je pa odvisna evropska gospodarska rast
<Lurker69> zunanjy politika pod njo bi bla po mojem vprašljiva, če misli da je likvidiranje tujih politiko vredu diplomacija
<idioterna> od nje je pa odvisno a bojo avstrijci zgradil ograjo pa pustil begunce v sloveniji, al jih bodo spustil naprej na sever
<idioterna> ma kasno likvidiranje tujih politikov
<Lurker69> čeprav bo pod trumpom verjetno še huje, on se sploh ne zna obnašat
<idioterna> ona je to rekla ko so gadafija ubil uporniki
<idioterna> uporniki ga niso ubil zato k jim je klintonova rekla da ga morjo
<idioterna> ampak zato ker je on vojski ukazal da mora streljat na civiliste
<idioterna> ce protestirajo
<zdobbie> US-backed uporniki
<upd> pod trumpom bo prva stvar da bomo začel izpolnjevat nato budget pogoj
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgcd1ghag5Y mah ka pa vem, tist njen smeh me je precej zmotu
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton on Gaddafi: We came, we saw, he died - YouTube
<zdobbie> to smo se ze zavezal
<zdobbie> Lurker69: OTOH Trump hvali zunanjo politiko Rusije
<zdobbie> sljivi se mu za Ukrajino
<zdobbie> enako hvalisa Assada
<Lurker69> ja sej pravim da on ni nič boljši
<zdobbie> NATO se mu zdi nesmiselen
<zdobbie> ma pa temperament in manire kolericnega alkoholika
<Lurker69> čeprav hilarijeva je pa zagovarjal zaprtje ztračnega prostora nad sirijo v šasu ko rusija bombardira...
<zdobbie> in ne boj, USA bojo se naprej prodajale orozje vsem povprek, da le ne bojo zapiral tovarn
<Lurker69> mene trump spominja na jelcina ko je bil pijan http://i.imgur.com/wMSulAQ.jpg
<Lurker69> čeprav trum pravi da ni spil kapljice alkohola v življenju
<Lurker69> ah bo že
<Lurker69> če ne druga mamo slovenko za prvo damo amerike
<zdobbie> tko da v zunanji politiki ma Clintonova dost vec izkusenj, Trump je pa puppet waiting to be fisted
<zdobbie> in seveda potem pridejo tud falirji a la Gaddafi
<zdobbie> pol mas pa notranjo politiko, kjer ma pa Trump par idej zlo podobnih nemskim leta 1936
<Lurker69> trumpa si ne predstavljam z njegovim obnašanjem na G8 sestankih
<Lurker69> jap azid pa to, pa muslimane bi kr prepovedu
<idioterna> ja, vec terorizma bo pod trumpom
<idioterna> pa se vec osebnih pravic in svoboscin bo pobral, za "varnost"
<zdobbie> slovenski mediji bojo pa zdej cist mehki, ko bo Melania prva zena
<Lurker69> ja verjetno bojo mal užaljeni če bo res začel proti njim zakone sprejemat
<zdobbie> sej ne bo
<zdobbie> dost afroamericanov, latinotov in muslimanov, ostalih manjsin, ktere bo prej zjebu
<speed-> pa glej lepsa bo ziher kak bill
<speed-> :D
<Lurker69> po mojem tud ne bo mič od njegovih obljub, ker ga noben ne bo poslušu, pamtni se ga pa itak že zdej izogibajo
<zdobbie> ja vredu, ce si ga meces na fotografije predsedniskega para, izvoli
<zdobbie> Repubbies majo zdej kontrolo se v obeh domovih parlamenta
<speed-> zdobbie, jap zdaj si me pa dobo
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> in ne, Clintonova se vedno ni bla dobra kandidatka
<zdobbie> ampak prot Trumpu ne rabis ideala, sam nekej, kar ne zjebe celotne Amerike
<speed-> pa to sem glih pravo
<speed-> da valda 90% ljudi voli ali proti enemu ali proti drugemu
<speed-> to je problem
<zdobbie> ni sam to
<zdobbie> evo
<zdobbie> Pennsylvania sla Trumpu
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> kaj ko se pere rjuhe, zaprete zadrgo ali jo pustite odprto?
<napsy> usa, usa
<pitastrudl> razmišljam da bi jo zaprl, zato da se umazanija ne zadrzuje notri med pranjem
<speed-> zdobbie, s cim sem si pa plus zasluzo :)
<zdobbie> important things
<upd> http://www.24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/po-brexitu-se-donald-trump-financni-trgi-se-znova-majejo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Po Brexitu še Trump: finančni trgi v šoku - Dow Jones bo padel več kot ob začetku krize 2008
<Pepelka> »Finančni trgi se znova majejo. Največji pretres so doživeli po nepričakovani odločitvi Britancev, zdaj jih tresejo še Američani. Tekma za predsedniško mesto je zelo napeta in kot kaže, bo zmagal Trump, kar je seveda negativno presenečenje za finančne trge.«
<upd> NAJ SE TRESE
<zdobbie> SAJ SE TRESE
<upd> tkoj k zmaga bo ww3 začel
<speed-> eh kje
<zdobbie> bo mal pocaku
<speed-> on bo sel po dobrem starem sistemu fifty fifty
<speed-> fifty njemu fifty ameriki :D
<upd> čak da dobi nuclear key
<speed-> mah nic nebo
<speed-> on je samo lapalica
<speed-> naredo pa nebo cist nic
<upd> jah če je poslovnež bo bolj 70:30
<speed-> pokradel bo ka se bo dalo
<zdobbie> ampak je slab poslovnez
<speed-> pa to je to :)
<zdobbie> 50:50 might work
<upd> jest mam dost
<zdobbie> Clinton campaign so koncal za dons
<zdobbie> pocakal bojo, da se vse presteje
<zdobbie> pa mogoc cjo kak recount sprozt
<idioterna> yang je mel prav
<idioterna> njemu podobnih je vecina
<zdobbie> yang2 recimo
<zdobbie> ampak ja, kolk bo ponosen!
<idioterna> narkomancki, taki in drugacni, si v mladosti skurijo mozgane
<idioterna> potem pa volijo za fasiste
<speed-> idioterna to sem ti pravo ze pred pol leta, da bo zmagal
<speed-> pa mi nisi verjel!
<idioterna> ja zgleda ko sm su neumne stet v ameriko so se poskril al kaj
<speed-> dvomil si v neumnost americanov
<metalcamp> jutro
<metalcamp> kdo je zmagal? kramp ali killary?
<speed-> kramp
<metalcamp> je že uradno?
<metalcamp> ali še čakajo na kakšne glasove?
<matjaz> in other news, na Floridi legalizirali travo
<metalcamp> that's something
<Lurker69> ␈<␈GreyMan␈>␈ "its so quiet at hillary's H.Q right now that you can hear an email being deleted"
<zdobbie> Wisconsin called for Trump
<slax0r> sup
<zdobbie> just Armageddon
<speed-> to je dober nauk za vse nas
<speed-> VSE SE DA :D
<speed-> pa kaksno koli govno ze si hehe
<matjaz> če mi bote Likovičko volil na naslednih predsedniških vas pridem lastnoročno fentat
<speed-> koga?
<speed-> aja
<speed-> ovo
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ja ta skoraj sovpada z trumpom haha
<yang> no kaj sem vam reku
<yang> skoda k nisem stavil na bitbet
<slax0r> woo hoo
<slax0r> trump je zmagal
<slax0r> \o/
<idioterna> The winner of tonight's election is the Voyager space probe, launched in 1977, which is currently traveling at 62,137 km per hour away from the Earth into interstellar space...
<idioterna> yang: aja nisi stavil?
<idioterna> se prav dejansko nisi vedu?
<yang> nisem se stavil na bitbet
<yang> nevem kako tisto deluje, pa ce so sploh izplacila pol
<yang> ampak v tem primeru bi lahko neki stavil, ker sem bil dost siguren, da ga bodo izvolili
<idioterna> zgleda da ne zadost da bi stavil
<idioterna> no sej mal mas sreco ker bitbet ne dela vec
<yang> https://bitbet.us/bet/1256/donald-trump-will-win-the-2016-united-states/
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<yang> Bet closed: 4 days 19 hours ago
<yang> tole je pa cudn
<yang> aja bet closed
<yang> results pa
<yang> zakaj pravis, da ne deluje vec
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @09.11.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:28, Kulminacija: 10:47:01, Sončni zahod: 15:38:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 43min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> idioterna: tolk studiras razne outcome volitev pa skoraj vedno se zmotis
<yang> nc, bbl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/nov/09/canadas-immigration-website-crashes-as-donald-trumps-us-election-lead-grows
<Pepelka> Canada's immigration website crashes as Trump's election lead grows | World news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Data from Google suggests searches for ‘move to Canada’ spiked significantly during the night as Trump victories unfolded in key battleground states«
<idioterna> yang: garbage in, garbage out
<idioterna> yang: komentarje preber
<slax0r> slovenci mamo prvo damo v ameriki \o/
<dz0ny> sevnica, sevnica, sevnica
<CrazyLemon> slax0r bratuškova je šla v US of A?
<dz0ny> hip, hip hura
<dz0ny> hip, hip hura
<dz0ny> hip, hip hura
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ma ne
<slax0r> ta melanija trump ali kaj ze
<CrazyLemon> melanié?
<slax0r> kaj pa vem
<slax0r> bo ze tak kot ti pravis
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> itak
<speed-> turisti ze derejo v slo
<speed-> in sploh se ne zajebavam
<speed-> baje da se je kar nekaj % dvignilo povprasevanje po sloveniji v usa
<speed-> odkar se je to sranje zacelo
<CrazyLemon> tisto niso turisti..tisto so ameriški izseljenci :>
<slax0r> samo kaj ko jih po 2/3 pristalo na slovaskem
<slax0r> ^^
<speed-> pa nima veze
<speed-> :d
<speed-> to majo 150km do nas :)
<speed-> evo business idea, par avtobusov v bratislavi vsak dan
<speed-> pa na velko gor, THIS IS NOT SLOVENIA
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> mislis, THIS IS NOT sLOVEnia?
<speed-> pardon!
<upd> omg trump win
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<upd> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMlJOEPARC5/ še ti so pršli gledat
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »See this Instagram photo by @plasticfreemermaid • 106 likes«
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/QKoS3XBV/ full retrace shoocking such crash
<idioterna> crash bo dolgorocn
<idioterna> pa pocasn
<CrazyLemon> a sm že omenil da nam še niso asfaltirali ceste?
<zdobbie> https://i.reddituploads.com/738efa0330fe4d479f2a48ed43e1a18f?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=44ca0e665bcfa2516034661e93521b42
<upd> lol al pa ta http://i.imgur.com/QZeT85d.jpg
<upd> idioterna, eu je na isti točki kot pred volitvami
<upd> boš lahk še delal za amerikance
<skyx> nizka :P
<speed-> CrazyLemon jah zdaj pozimi vam tudi nebodo
<speed-> :)
<zdobersek> fse se da
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/Fw3iUBh.png?1
<CrazyLemon> speed- danes so začeli ta glavni del..po dveh mesecih 'dela' :)
<CrazyLemon> za približno..300-400m ceste
<speed-> nic nebo
<speed-> pridejo do tvoje hise pa bo zmankalo asfalta
<CrazyLemon> speed- lih so začeli pri moji hiši :P
<CrazyLemon> tko da..fresh batch of tarmac \o/
<CrazyLemon> .yt harloe all in my feelings
<jabuk> HARLOE - All In My Feelings https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxWEhdhS_6c
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15037301_10155108320651840_6059888402228877237_n.jpg?oh=3457a07d34caffd851cf4072b6ac056c&oe=589784A0
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Budgie Becomes An Official Ubuntu Flavor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QrO20DuWxsQ/ubuntu-budgie-becomes-official-ubuntu.html
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: you listen to that, not watch it
<CrazyLemon> in seveda so nam uničili pokrov od jaška za vodo
<zdobbie> kr asfalt cez?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie delno čez delno uničili
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw0DdBMWgAEhH5r.jpg
<metalcamp> https://lodash.com/docs/4.16.6#kebabCase
<metalcamp> dat name
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/15034472_1645693185727743_8710627622603718656_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwLbDGX4qbk
<Pepelka> IDIOTS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »And now a word from our friends across the pond. #MakeAmericaHatedAgain #SaveTheDayVote www.savetheday.vote«
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> Come on America..be the bigger moron :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cross-Platform RTS Game 0 A.D. Alpha 21 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KAyNzAuN_f8/cross-platform-rts-game-0-ad-alpha-21.html
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/AuXXEyl.jpg
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> bok daj :)
<slax0r> ze dugo se nismo vidli :D
<speed-> ja
<CrazyLemon> lol...best comment ever "11/9 never forget"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> thanks obama
<zdobbie> we'll miss ya
<yang> Evo sem nabavil novo tipkovnico
<yang> German design, made in China
<skyx> jaz pa ram :P
<yang> Ne vem v čemu je fora, da sta na F in J tipki dve brazdici
<yang> pa na numpadu na 5
<matjaz> slepo tipkanje
<yang> mogoče da se slepi znajo orientirati
<yang> 4x hotkeys sse imam, k jih moram zbindat
<yang> pa windows key tudi nima funkcije
<yang> v bistvu sta kar dva windows keya
<yang> idioterna: zakaj nisi hotel stavit glede trumpa z mano
<yang> pravijo po radiu, da se bo nekaj americanov izselilo
<lynxlynxlynx> če je pa večina volila drugače
<yang> so spraseval nakljucne mimoidoce v LJ kaj mislijo o rezultatu volitev pa so bli komentarji "veste, to je pa takoooo lepoo, da bo zdaj prva dama slovenka...."
<yang> Svet24 ur pa Lady imajo naklado za naslednje 3 mesece zagotovljeno
<speed-> lol
<yang> pa slovenske novice
<yang> v glavnem v trgovini je ze dopoldan zmanjkaalo Lady in Svet24 tko da...
<speed-> hoces rect zmanjkalo, tak da nimas zdaj svoje kopije? :9
<yang> to bi bla arhivska kopija ej, das na stran pa prodas cez 20 let :)
<idioterna> yang: ja k sm vedu da so moznosti da zmaga
<zdobbie> SPECIAL VINTAGE EDITION: LEARN EVERYTHING ABOUT THE SLOVENIAN MAID OF THE HITLER REBORN
<speed-> meni danes en svaba pravo tudi kak slabo ova anglesko govori glede na to da zivi tam ze 20 let
<zdobbie> tak ke ti slovencino
<speed-> ja
<speed-> saj jaz nevem po slovensko tbh
<zdobbie> ma jaz se te tudi saliu nisêm
<speed-> PREKMURJE REPUBLIKA !
<yang> mogoce vam bo zdaj trump zid postavil na meji z muro, se boste lahko odcepili
<speed-> cakaj ti malo
<speed-> po sredini mure ali pa nic
<yang> My fellow Americans, I am telling you this FSF thing is being used by terrorists
<yang> We should prohibit it
<idioterna> ja dobr si se zajebal
<idioterna> k si podpiral to
<yang> Dobr glej na to s pozitivne strani, mogoče bodo zdej lahko kakšno oddajo v petek zvečer "Po domače" posneli kar v Beli hiši...
<yang> Bodo muzikante povabli
<speed-> kaj te veste ej
<speed-> lahko pa bo trump raztural :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqvyKS9s1ZI
<Pepelka> Frank Yankovic, I've Got A Wife At Home Polka" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Frank and the Yanks do one of his big hits, "I've Got A Wife At Home"«
<idioterna> yang: mhm, pa revezom bodo loh rekl da so si itak sami krivi da so revezi
<idioterna> pa jim skenslal social security
<idioterna> za take k si ti je to super novica, k vam bo vec od place ostal.
<dz0ny> obamacare will be revoked
<dz0ny> apparently
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB7EuY3a9ek
<Pepelka> ANDY NESTER ORCHESTRA WITH FRANK YANKOVIC AT FRANKENMUTH "SLOVENIAN MEDLEY" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Frankenmuth Summer Music Fest Frankrnmuth Mi.07/15/91 ANDY NESTOR ORCHESTRA playing a SLOVENIAN MEDLEY then with FRANK YANKOVIC the "BLUE SKIRT WALTZ" and so...«
<zdobbie> speed-: kok ste vi prekmürci dobrodusni
<zdobbie> kr pol Mure bi nam dal
<matjaz> sej so prekmurci
<matjaz> ne predmurci
<matjaz> mura je v .si!
<slax0r> .pr!
<speed-> .PREK
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ah .pr ze obstaja
<speed-> slax0r to jim vzememo
<speed-> trump nam da zdaj to
<slax0r> jap
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> puerto rico bo sel v ameriko zaj
<speed-> glih pravi timing
<speed-> bodo dobili pr.us
<speed-> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNwzaS0jEOk
<Pepelka> Just Because Polka - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A happy Polka performed by Frankie Yankovic and His Yanks and Little Joe Y La Familia. A really rare and awesome combination.«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nnam_3JRoI
<Pepelka> The Vadnals - Ta glažek je prazen (in slovenija) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Ansambel richeja vadnala", iconic American-Slovenian 'Cleveland style' band«
<yang> idioterna: zate je tut super, k te americani placujejo
<idioterna> yang: ni, k bo dolar zacel padat
<yang> Bos pa v Yuane pretvoril
<idioterna> placan bom manj dobil
<idioterna> http://pastebin.com/HvLERw4k
<Pepelka> If Trump becomes US President, imagine his first day at the Oval Office. Firs - Pastebin.com
<yang> ja
<idioterna> mam se kr sreco da mi ni treba delat, ceprov ce bodo sli vsi indeksi tkole dol bom mogu spet zacet
<yang> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/the-simpsons-donald-trump_us_5822fd7fe4b0aac6248865d0
<Pepelka> D'oh! 'The Simpsons' Predicted Donald Trump's Victory 16 Years Ago | Huffington Post
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<yang> Ceprav imajo narobe zastavljen volilni sistem, na Floridi je Trump dobil 49,1% in Hillary 47,7 % , s tem da je Trump dobil 29 elektorskih glasov in Hillary 0 na koncu
<yang> torej samo prvi dobi 100% elektorskih glasov, drugi pa 0%
<dz0ny> that's why they are called electoral votes
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kakšna ideja zakaj facebook ne pokaže slik/thumbnailov z linka?
<dz0ny> katerga linka?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nvm
<CrazyLemon> če najprej napišeš text pa dodaš link facebook ne pokaže thumbnailov s tega linka
<CrazyLemon> če pa najprej skopiraš link pa potem dodaš text pa pokaže thumbnaile
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko G+ just works \o/
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a ti kak dodatek blokira kaj mogoce? al pa ce je kak JS error?
<CrazyLemon> skyx nope..sam fb je čudn
<skyx> mozno :)
<skyx> lahko da preview naredi sele potem ko objavis?
<skyx> vem da bi moralo ze prej ...
<CrazyLemon> skyx pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> !g facebook ubuntuslovenija
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija/
<CrazyLemon> prvi post je ta k sm najprej link skopiral pa Å¡ele pol text napisal/dodal
<CrazyLemon> vsi drugi pa so najprej text pa nato link
<CrazyLemon> v glavnem..kr neki :)
<skyx> probam se pri sebi da vidim ..
<skyx> meni pa pokaze sliko pravo
<skyx> se predno objavim
<CrazyLemon> ja..pri meni tudi ampak na strani pa ne
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw1ng9TXAAEF5S9.jpg:large
<upd> http://www.zurnal24.si/pop-tv-in-kanal-a-boste-nehala-oddajati-clanek-280603 sound like a joke
<Pepelka> Pop TV in Kanala A z anteno ne bo več možno gledati - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Najbolj gledanega programa v Sloveniji Pop TV ne bo več mogoče spremljati prek antene, ugasnili pa bodo tudi oddajanje Kanala A. Prek antene televizijo gleda še več kot sto tisoč gospodinjstev.«
<zdobbie> well duuuhh
<zdobbie> gleda se z ocmi
<idioterna> hillary je volilo mal nad 200.000 več ljudi kot trumpa
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSyLuzPi_uw who is laughing now
<Pepelka> Chelsea Peretti Encouraged Donald Trump’s Presidential Run - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Chelsea thought she was making a funny joke but it seems like the Donald had the last laugh. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official...«
<CrazyLemon> lol dz0ny :D
<Lurker69> bush gore volitve so tud ble različn rezultat elektorji/popular vote
<Lurker69> pa je pol bush zmagu zarad 500 glasov iz floride
<Lurker69> njihov sistem volitev je čudn, sploh ni demokratičen
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw1X50AUcAAMFWR.jpg
<Lurker69> pa povrh vsega je čist legalno če bi si elektroji premislil pa dal galsove drugem kandidatu kot je od njih pričakovano
<dz0ny> tud elektroji lahko voljo po svoje
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> elektorji*
<dz0ny> tko da :)
<dz0ny> hw won
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> sleep time
<CrazyLemon> well sw won in this case!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> sw?
<yang> Lurker69: ja v bistvu o izboru predsednika odloca 540 ljudi, volitve so samo zakljucek Å¡ova
<yang> > hillary won by 185,000 votes > but lost > fuck us right?
<yang> https://www.google.com/search?q=us+elections+reults&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Pepelka> us elections reults - Google-Suche
<yang> to je pa bizarno hehe
<idioterna> vazn da majo republikanci vse pwnan
<idioterna> ceprov je mel obama ful visok approval rating
<yang> idioterna: query
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/266038556504494082
<Pepelka> Donald J. Trump auf Twitter: "The electoral college is a disaster for a democracy."
<upd> 🅰
<upd> 🅳🅾🅽🅰🅻🅳
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-10
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo sprva oblačno, rahle padavine bodo povsod ponehale. Sredi dneva in popoldne se bo postopno delno zjasnilo, ponekod bo zapihal jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 4 do 9, na Goriškem in ob morju okoli 10 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo od jugozahoda spet pooblačilo. Jutranje temperature bodo v severnih krajih malo pod 0, drugod od 1 do 5, ob morju okoli 8 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo oblačno. Na jugu bodo že dopoldne rahle padavine, ki se bodo sredi dneva okrepile in razširile nad večji del Slovenije. Najmanj jih bo v zahodnih krajih. Po nižinah bo sprva deževalo, zvečer in v noči na soboto pa bo predvsem na vzhodu in jugu države lahko snežilo do nižin. Na Primorskem bo zvečer zapihala šibka do zmerna burja, ponekod drugod pa severni do severovzhodni veter. Sredi dneva bodo temperature od 2 do 7, 
<jabuk> hladilo.
<speed-> morgen
<upd> jou
<slax0r> good morning
<speed-> halo
<skyx> lp
<speed-> ka ste nori ce danes ne crknem, nebom nigdar
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> ka pa te?
<skyx> bolan?
<slax0r> to je tak ali tak
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa neven
<speed-> ze celi teden se nemrem naspati
<speed-> vse hujse je :D
<speed-> te pa pridem sem pa se zalijem z kavo
<slax0r> zakaj je dobro da je prva dama slovenka? zato da se tudi ameriski predsednik kdaj vprasa "pa kaj to meni treba?!"
<speed-> skyx ja bolan sem samo v glavi ne v telesu :p
<slax0r> pokazi mi enega programerja ki ni ^^
<slax0r> we all a bit kuku
<speed-> zdaj se samo morem nemski nafciti cimprej
<speed-> ka mi ovi gluposti gucijo jes pa neven ka je:D
<speed-> gli prisla pred tajnica ena nova mlada ka jo mamo
<speed-> pa ovin pravila prej ka naj nemsko z nami gucijo :))
<skyx> in a si jo lepo pogledal? :P
<speed-> pa skos jo lepo gledam :)
<speed-> ce ves kak ma razviti prsni kos, huuuuuuuh
<speed-> :)
<speed-> treba jih v neke uniforme dat
<speed-> cist vredi bi bile take kak majo v hooters, ne slax0r :D
<slax0r> oh ja
<slax0r> bi se dalo kaj zmeniti z njimi
<speed-> to ja, samo jaz pravim da tu nase sodelavke v take uniforme dat!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ti bi pa ze takoj ove mel
<speed-> pff
<slax0r> morem svoji eno uniformo tako kupit, da mi prav postreze vecerjo
<speed-> :))
<skyx> speed-: pict? :P
<speed-> no picts
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to se ne dela!
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<slax0r> you know the drill
<speed-> i didn't happen
<speed-> :)
<speed-> it*
<speed-> well I pa it hah
<speed-> slax0r, saj pa si cul vceraj oviva
<speed-> ka sta se topila pred ovo :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> proklete prasice
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> eh zdaj nam jih je prevec odslo
<speed-> to ni kul
<speed-> sploh vec nimas motivacije prit
<msevwork> sup geeks
<zdobersek> just working
<zdobersek> unlike u
<pitastrudl> vaje
<msevwork> delam zdobersek
<pitastrudl> delaš kaj
<msevwork> parametrizacijo sistema
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> karkol to pomen
<msevwork> ni tok najs učer je blo bolš
<msevwork> učer sm delal structure alignment različnih citokromov da bi iz tega lahko sklepal s katerimi aminokislinami pri našem citokromu interagira p450 :D je blo lepo grafično vizualno :D
<speed-> pa
<speed-> reagira? :D
<pitastrudl> js reagiram confused
<pitastrudl> anyways 16.04, y/n ?
<matjaz> y
<matjaz> to je zdej go-to Ubuntu verzija
<msevwork> true
<zdobbie> go-to-f?
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> bo treba naštelat
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno mam 14.04 na vsem
<pitastrudl> Å¡e faks je upgrejdu svoje pcje
<pitastrudl> na xenial
<zdobbie> M A D   L A D S
<metalcamp> dan!
<metalcamp> msevwork: grafično vizualno as  in flashing pictures?
<msevwork> ne razumem te reference :D
<zdobersek> do u make dank videos
<msevwork> nsfw lingo
<zdobersek> dank workplace u got there
<msevwork> zj so mi povedal da obstaja nek folder /shm kjer stuff logiraš na RAM in ne na disk
<CrazyLemon> ramfs!
<pitastrudl> ramdisk!
<slax0r> ramdisk je za igrce!
<slax0r> ne za log!
<CrazyLemon> za logiranje je systemd-logind!
<zdobersek> za logiranje si preprosto v belezko vse zapisujes
<zdobersek> ne komplicirejte
<CrazyLemon> windows note beležko?
<slax0r> pen & paper
<slax0r> old school
<msevwork> ja ne na orangepiju nesmem logirat na sd kartico
<msevwork> morm logirat na ram
<msevwork> zato da se sd kartica ne zriba
 * speed- slaps msev-
<msevwork> kaj je speed-
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ce ti v log neki pise vsako s pol bo problem nekje drugje :D
<dz0ny> systemd je drugac nastavljen da pise v ram default na sbcjih
<dz0ny> lahko pa nastaviš da flushne vsako uro/minuto na kartico
<msevwork> ja sj to bi rd
<msevwork> da bi mi vsake 12 ur logirane zadeve flushnil na sqlite database na sd kartico
<dz0ny> kako sqlite
<dz0ny> kje si ti zdej najdu sqlite
<msevwork> oz ne na sd kartico
<dz0ny> i quit
<metalcamp> :D
<msevwork> na usb thumb drive k bi ga mel za logiranje nastavlenga
<msevwork> ne dz0ny lej tkole hočm
<msevwork> senzorske vrednosti logiram recimo vsake 5 minut
<msevwork> se shranijo na RAM
<msevwork> potem pa vsake 12h se shranijo v sqlite database na USB drajvu prkloplenem v orange
<msevwork> a to gre?
<speed-> [10:44] <dz0ny> i quit
<msevwork> dz0ny, prid nazaj sm napisal natančneje o čem se gre
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> he gone!
<msevwork> :(
<msevwork> :'(
<dz0ny> msevwork: tko simpl kot si opisal ne
<dz0ny> dej to v en free cloud pošiljaj
<dz0ny> ni razloga da shrannjuješ lokalno
<dz0ny> sploh ker nis programer
<skyx> lp
<dz0ny> in bi moral to vse to sam spisat
<skyx> kaj to hekate? :P
<dz0ny> skyx: msevwork se dela da dela v službi :D
<skyx> hehe :D
<msevwork> aja v cloud :)
<msevwork> kam?
<metalcamp> kaj kam?
<metalcamp> npr. firebase je zastonj, če že potrebuješ bazo
<msevwork> o kul a v cloudu
<metalcamp> ja, v ablakih
<metalcamp> https://firebase.google.com/pricing/
<Pepelka> Pricing  |  Firebase
<msevwork> a si loh tut dol potegneš da maš lokalno kopijo na pc-ju npr
<msevwork> da si enkrat na let dol potegneš al pa kj tazga
<msevwork> drgač pa kul, hvala
<metalcamp> saj maš api
<metalcamp> delaš s podatki kar hočeš
<metalcamp> am... drugače pa imaš tudi na heroku zastonj db, ampak si omejen na 10k vrstic
<metalcamp> ali pa aws free tier, zastonj za eno leto
<metalcamp> pa Å¡e kaj verjetno
<metalcamp> ne vem vseh na pamet :)
<metalcamp> za plain file storage pa lahko uporabiš tudi gdrive
<CrazyLemon> but his files are not plain..they are super exciting!
<msevwork> ampak plain text je pol ful velik fajl ane?
<zdobbie> it's YUUUGE
<msevwork> kko se to sploh zračuna
<CrazyLemon> po dolžini vrstice.. tko da najboljše je da uporabiš veliko \n
<zdobersek> \n are cheap
<zdobersek> the cheapest!
<CrazyLemon> yea bruh..not like those expensive \t
<skyx> https://isitnude.com
<Pepelka> #isitnude - nudity detector
<Pepelka> »Choose an image and our bot will tell you #isitnude«
<idioterna> joj ej
<idioterna> if god wanted you to be naked, you'd have been born that way.
<skyx> da vidim katere algoritme se podpirajo :)
<metalcamp> msevwork: tole si že videl? http://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/project-intu.html
<Pepelka> Project Intu | IBM Watson Developer Cloud
<msevwork> metalcamp, very very intriguing
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/direktor-varnostne-sluzbe-naj-bi-372-zaposlenih-oskodoval-za-okoli-tri-milijone-evrov.html
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislil!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Direktor varnostne službe naj bi 372 zaposlenih oškodoval za okoli tri milijone evrov
<Pepelka> »Koprski kriminalisti so zaradi suma kršenja temeljnih pravic delavcev in povzročitve stečaja z goljufivim ali nevestnim poslovanjem ovadili direktorja z območja Primorske. Med letoma 2011 in 2013 naj bi za okoli tri milijone evrov oškodoval 372 upnikov, večinoma zaposlenih.«
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od METLIKE @10/11/2016 13:46:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.62+N,+15.36+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km JV od METLIKE @10/11/2016 13:46:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+15.36+E
<matjaz> SHAKE IT OFF
<zdobbie_> I stay out too late!
<Matthai> hoj, eno trapasto vprašanje... ko v Thunderbirdu nastavim HTML podpis
<Matthai> iz datoteke
<Matthai> je pred podpisom vedno --
<Matthai> kako ta dva znaka odstranit?
<Matthai> da jih ne bi TB avtomtsko dodal
<metalcamp> zakaj ne nastaviš podpisa direktno v thunderbirdu?
<metalcamp> namesto iz datoteke
<Matthai> hmm, ja
<Matthai> lahko probam tudi to
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> vedno doda
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://support.mozilla.org/sl/questions/1019583
<Pepelka> How do I remove the 2 dashed lines (dashes) from above my html signature (from file) appearing in new mail I write? | Forum za Podporo - Thunderbird | Podpora Mozilla
 * CrazyLemon does that ^
<CrazyLemon> yup..that does work
<Matthai> wohoo! dela
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xfce Gets A `Do Not Disturb` Mode And Per Application Notification Settings  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/36VBl33egr8/xfce-gets-do-not-disturb-mode-and-per.html
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/hSndfz3.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/novice/konoplja-ne-zdravi-vsega-ne-deluje-pri-vseh-in-ima-lahko-zelo-razlicne-ucinke/407254
<Pepelka> Konoplja ne zdravi vsega, ne deluje pri vseh in ima lahko zelo različne učinke :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Uporabi konoplje v medicinske namene se odpirajo vrata tudi v uradno slovensko zdravstvo, vendar bo potrebnega še veliko raziskovanja in izobraževanja, da se razbijejo miti in polresnice.«
<CrazyLemon> torej..hemeroidov ni mogoče pozdravit s konopljo?!
<CrazyLemon> sux
<upd_> fuuuuu
<upd_> lekadol-ne-zdravi-vsega-ne-deluje-pri-vseh-in-ima-lahko-zelo-razlicne-ucinke
<idioterna> upd_: neverjetno.
<idioterna> upd_: se prav dejansko namest lekadola u lekarni dobis travo?
<idioterna> so se mi zdel otroc neki cudni zanc
<upd_> njeh tista ima kolk 0.3 thcja
<Lurker69> https://www.startpage.com/snowden/ snowden Q&A in 3 hours
<Pepelka> Snowden Live
<CrazyLemon> .imdb bridget jones baby
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> kaj?!?!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/srhljiva-vizija-veriznega-napada-prek-naprav-iot/177237/
<Pepelka> Srhljiva vizija verižnega napada prek naprav IoT | Monitor
<Pepelka> »Zamislimo si naslednji scenarij: hekerji napadejo in vdrejo v bližnjo cestno svetilko opremljeno s pametnim krmilnikom IoT, prevzamejo nadzor nanjo in preprečijo dostop pravim upraviteljem. V krmilnik namestijo zlonamerno kodo, ki prek brezžičnega vmesnika komunicira z drugimi bližnjimi krmilniki in tam ponovijo tehniko vdora. V roku nekaj minut so prevzeli nadzor nad večino pametnih naprav v mestu.«
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<idioterna> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/09/trump-win-california-secede-calexit-silicon-valley
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<Pepelka> Silicon Valley investors call for California to secede from the US after Trump win | Technology | The Guardian
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<Pepelka> »Hyperloop co-founder said he would fund ‘Calexit’ campaign for Democratic state to become its own nation as tech industry has been at odds with Trump«
<idioterna> tega tle se ni blo
<Lurker69> zakaj monitor piše o srhljivi "viziji" napada
<Lurker69> to se že dolgo dogaja
<Lurker69> https://www.hackread.com/iot-devices-with-mirai-ddos-malware/
<Pepelka> Hackers are increasingly targeting IoT Devices with Mirai DDoS Malware
<Pepelka> »Mirai Malware Causing Havoc Among IoT Devices Manufacturers and Security Experts after its source was published online. Since the developer of Mirai malwar«
<Lurker69> tist vellik ddos na dns serversje v ameriki dva tedna nazaj je bil točno to
<Lurker69> https://github.com/jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code mirai je bil kak teden pred tem javno objavljen na hackerforums se mi zdi
<Pepelka> GitHub - jgamblin/Mirai-Source-Code: Leaked Mirai Source Code for Research/IoC Development Purposes
<Pepelka> »Mirai-Source-Code - Leaked Mirai Source Code for Research/IoC Development Purposes«
<Lurker69> sami smo si krivi, jes ne vem komu se je zdela pametna ideajo da prključi toaster pa hladilnik na internet in dovoli uporanikom da ne spremenijo default gesla takoj ob prvi prijavi
<pitastrudl> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-3-complete-edition-free-game?linkID
<Pepelka> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
<Pepelka> »Get DiRT 3 Complete Edition, the definitive edition of off-road racer DiRT 3 now expanded with extra content and enhanced with Steamworks integration, including Achievements, Leaderboards and Steam Cloud Saves.In DiRT 3 Complete Edition, you’ll race iconic cars representing 50 years of off-road motorsport across three continents – from the forests of Michigan to the infamous roads of Finland and the national parks of Kenya. You’ll also express
<zdobbie> anny se ni prisla obresti posesat
<pitastrudl> anny?
<zdobbie> anny
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BszXhUjJz00
<Pepelka> Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets Official Teaser Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Leave a comment below to get a custom teaser trailer sent to you. Synopsis: Rooted in the classic graphic novel series, Valerian and Laureline- visionary wri...«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl čemu nam linkaš windows igre?!?!
<CrazyLemon> fyi..war dogs is aight
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon becuase well
<pitastrudl> gaming
<pitastrudl> mad?
<pitastrudl> well doesnt matter, aint nobody got time fo dat
<zdobbie> there are people ...
<CrazyLemon> where?
<zdobbie> ISS
<CrazyLemon> those dont count
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 predvidevam da si samo prebral title monitorjevega linka in ne članka
<Lurker69> sem kasnej prebral članek, govori o "napadih" na cela mesta
<CrazyLemon> tist ddos pa ta opisan način napada v članku sta dva različna
<Lurker69> sam je isti princip, slaba implementacija varnosti za IoT, da bi ble naprave boljy user friendyl
<Lurker69> in zdej mamo naprimer termostate ki nočjo spremenit temparature če internet u bajti ne dela
<CrazyLemon> to nima nič z varnostjo..ampak neumnostjo tistega ki je zasnoval termostata :)
<zdobbie> one leads to the lack of other
<Lurker69> ja nekot tko, po mojem ni treba lih vsake žarnice pa kavnga avtomata na internet prklopit
<Lurker69> star sitsem z Ie dalinjcem al pa par gumbi pa displejem na tekoče kristale na aparatih je čist OK, celo analogen potenciometer dela čist ok
<Lurker69> ampak zastopim, ok čas gre naprej, marketingerji prtiskajo
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: ja, me ne skrbi, sem ravno zato vzel Hue :)
<matjaz> so eni izmed redkih, ki redno skrbijo za update
<matjaz> msev- mi pa ponuja ene iz alixepressa, ne hvala :)
<Lurker69> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwOIgOH_S18 snowden interview starts soon
<Pepelka> Snowden Live - with Startpage.com Private Search - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> startpage reklama
<Lurker69> heh
<Lurker69> je voditelj hotu od njega izsilit da reče: dont use google
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-11
<Krutec> Leonard Cohen umrl :(
<upd> da
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9lm-T87AQ
<Pepelka> The Truth About the Trump Protests - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Fuck off to North Korea, you democracy-hating clowns. Facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/paul.j.watson.71 FOLLOW Paul Joseph Watson @ https://twitter.com/Pr...«
<idioterna> they have a right to protest
<idioterna> and they should.
<upd> imajo do mirnega protesta ne pa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djx3T9IEc1A
<Pepelka> Black Men Brutally Attack Old White Guy For Voting For Trump - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Please share this video everywhere. This took place in Chicago. Police are still trying to locate the attackers. The man in this video is suffering from a br...«
<upd> https://twitter.com/DavidAFrench/status/796863694479171584
<Pepelka> David French auf Twitter: "Protests are already more lawless and violent than anything that would have happened if Trump had lost. The rioting problem is on the Left."
<upd> zdej so se pokazali pravi obrazi
<idioterna> upejmo da bodo zazgal belo hiso
<idioterna> tko kot so jo kanadcani 1812
<idioterna> upd: un "black men brutally attack old white guy" je fake
<upd> ne pa ni.
<idioterna> ja halo
<idioterna> all trump voters have guns
<upd> več ubojev je v mestih kjer so hillary volil kot pa v okolicah
<idioterna> ja logicno
<idioterna> sej je ful vec ljudi tam
<idioterna> 10x vec umorov, 1000x vec ljudi
<idioterna> upd: https://twitter.com/i/moments/796417517157830656
<Pepelka> Day 1 In Trump's America
<idioterna> tole je real
<Pepelka> »A collection of tweets about racist episodes POC are facing now that Trump is our President Elect.«
<upd> fake
<upd> kdo že razbija po ulicah aja hillary supporters
<idioterna> fake
<idioterna> kdo ze pretepa crnce pa muslimane
<idioterna> aja, trump voters
<idioterna> aja pa zenske grabjo za genitalije
<upd> haha u funny
<upd> tist twitter k si ga dal je vse fake
<idioterna> tvoji protesti so fake
<idioterna> racism is real
<upd> hillary supporters butt-hurt pa si izmišljujejo stvari
<upd> sure it is
<upd> že 2000 let
<upd> ne zarad trumpa
<upd> lej če bi hillary zmagala
<idioterna> seveda zarad trumpa
<upd> pa bi bili protesti
<upd> bi bil zdele pameten
<idioterna> on je reku "send them back" pa "ban all muslims"
<upd> pa bi bilo vse real ane
<idioterna> ja, reku bi da majo right to protest
<idioterna> vsak ma
<idioterna> ce bi se spravlal na ljudi, tko kot se zdej, k mislnjo da se loh
<idioterna> bi pa reku da to pa ni kul
<upd> jaz nisem videl da bi se na koga spravili
<idioterna> ja, si rajs zamizal pa reku da je fake
<upd> razen tistih zapisov k si dal link my friend blabla
<upd> tam maš video
<upd> pa praviš da je fake
<idioterna> valda da je fake
<upd> medtem ko so ti eni zapisi
<upd> real
<idioterna> ce je med temi zapisi k ti pravis da so fake
<upd> vidiš
<idioterna> ta video k si ga dal
<upd> jah pa če ti praviš da je fake pa je res vmes
<upd> pol je pa sploh vse fake
<idioterna> ne, ti pravis da je fake
<upd> kaj zdej je video fake al ni
<idioterna> ja kaj je zdej, a so zapisi fake al niso
<idioterna> no sej so tut drugi videoti vmes
<upd> jah video vrjamem da je real
<upd> pač se je model znajdu na napačnem mestu
<upd> medtem ko pa tole https://twitter.com/ShaunKing/status/796813741459443712
<Pepelka> Shaun King auf Twitter: ""Hey Nigger. Pick that up. Keep my streets clean," said the emboldened white Trump supporter to this Black woman in Indiana. https://t.co/RQjFnbiVRx"
<upd> lol
<upd> kako veš da ni en butthurt hillary supporter to spesnu
<upd> mislem če folk z avtobusi vozjo tja da protestirajo
<idioterna> aha pa https://twitter.com/johnny_nimble/status/796230722986065920/video/1 je tut fake hillary supporter
<Pepelka> Grabby_Nimble auf Twitter: "The wolves are coming. Do you hear them? They've had a taste of blood. They want their meal. https://t.co/xhYBq091VA"
<upd> o en je mislu da bo slavn
<upd> https://twitter.com/hashtag/TrumpProtest?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Pepelka> Hashtag #TrumpProtest auf Twitter
<Pepelka> »vor 10 Std. hat @PrisonPlanet getwittert: "NEW VIDEO: The Truth About the Trump Pro.." - lies, was andere zu sagen haben und nimm am Gespräch teil.«
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cw7gnugUoAAnFlZ.jpg:large
<idioterna> trumptards are losers
<upd> idioterna, https://twitter.com/Jenn_Abrams/status/796748668766482437 lej kok tvoji niso fejk
<Pepelka> Jenna Abrams auf Twitter: "Well well well #TrumpProtest https://t.co/xrFZjNy0Gi"
<idioterna> upd: fake
<idioterna> upd: https://twitter.com/UIPD
<Pepelka> U of I Police (@UIPD) | Twitter
<idioterna> no such tweet
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von U of I Police (@UIPD). Everything public safety at #ILLINOIS. This is not monitored 24/7. Dial 911 for emergencies. Use 217-333-1216 for all other calls. | https://t.co/bMACJ8ZfBk. Urbana, Ill.«
<upd> idioterna, https://twitter.com/UIPD/status/796493310953197569
<Pepelka> U of I Police auf Twitter: "@amyharvard_ This has not been reported to police. If you are in contact with anyone involved, please encourage them to give us a call."
<upd> valda se bojo lagal če so pa v depresiji ko so popušil
<upd> matr si naiven
<upd> ne lažeš če zmagaš
<idioterna> upd: fake
<upd> a ko sem ti poiskal twitt kaj pa zdej je pa že account fake ane :d
<upd> veš kaj nima smisla
<upd> jaz vidim posnetke kako razbijajo pa zažigajo po ulicah
<idioterna> ja, posnetke iz LA 1992
<upd> ti pa vrjemi zapisom trump k jih en na wcju napisal
<upd> aha imam tu na teamspeaku dost američanov so povedal da je kar real shit
<idioterna> ja, sej je prov da je
<idioterna> ce so fasista izvolil, pol naj zdaj pac majo revolucijo
<upd> *demokratično izvolili
<idioterna> ne, to pa ni res
<idioterna> demokraticno ga pa niso izvolili
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/president
<idioterna> hillary
<idioterna> 60,071,781 votes (47.7%)
<idioterna> trump
<idioterna> 59,791,135 votes (47.5%)
<idioterna> men to ni videt cist nc demokraticno
<idioterna> je pa res da si je hillary zasluzila zgubit
<upd> lahko bi bilo .001% razlike pa je še vedno demokratično
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> mogoce nisi opazu
<idioterna> ampak hillary ma 300k vec glasov k trump
<idioterna> _vec_
<idioterna> ne manj
<upd> aha pa res nisem
<upd> jah tu pa ne morem nič pač imajo tak sistem
<upd> sami so si krivi
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> zato pa majo zdej revolucijo
<idioterna> to bring down the whole system
<idioterna> sej ni nc tacga to no
<idioterna> pac so mel prfukneno kampanjo
<idioterna> pa so vsi napsihirani
<idioterna> k verjamejo da bodo zacel kar streljat muslimane pa mehicane
<idioterna> unih 20% volilcev trumpa k so rasisti bojo pa pac strasil vse okol sebe
<idioterna> ker so kao oni zmagal
<upd> tud the 20% jih bo hitr dobil po pički
<idioterna> na konc bo polcija itak vse zrihtala
<idioterna> like they have a choice
<upd> za mehičane se ni bat imajo dost več orožja
<idioterna> jah za bat se je za otroke po solah
<idioterna> k se norca delajo iz njih
<idioterna> sam sej zato so pa v soli
<idioterna> da jih tam naucijo da se to ne sme
<idioterna> mene uresnic najbl skrbi to da je trump isto k hillary
<idioterna> zgleda je ze zaposlil bivsega blackwater COO
<idioterna> k je pod bushem rihtal irak
<idioterna> in basically tolk zajebal, da je nastal ISIS
<idioterna> pa tut dvomm da so te k protestirajo hillary supporters
<idioterna> pomoje bi te isti avte zazigal tut ce bi hillary zmagala
<upd> mja isto bo, američani morajo delat nered pa prodajat orožje da se jim kolo vrti naprej
<upd> vrjetno bi jih res ja, sploh če je tako tesen izid
<idioterna> sej si vidu cifre
<upd> da
<idioterna> http://i0.wp.com/espnfivethirtyeight.files.wordpress.com/2016/05/enten-generaldislike-1.png
<idioterna> ta definitivno ni fake :)
<upd> nop
<idioterna> klovn pa carovnca
<idioterna> kko jim je to ratal
<idioterna> neresni
<upd> jaz nism noben trump supporter
<upd> sam fajn mi je k je zajebal sistem
<idioterna> hitler ni bil tolk nepriljubljen :)
<upd> vsi mediji so pisal skoz o hillary
<upd> pa kok je on grozn
<upd> evo fuck u
<idioterna> ja mislm men je grozn da je zmagal, ker je ful folka zdej cist violent ratal
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> po drugi strani mi je pa fino da je hillary zgubila
<idioterna> prov ji je.
<idioterna> pa na zalost js nism tolk naivn da bi verjel da je trump anti-establishment
<upd> mislem da če ne bi bilo tiste fbi preiskave bi ona zmagala
<idioterna> ma tista fbi preiskava je krneki
<upd> ja ampak takrat so jo zjebal
<idioterna> wikileaksi so mel njene taprave probleme
<idioterna> pa noben sploh ni resno pogledu
<idioterna> kaj not pise
<idioterna> se fox news rajs niso
<idioterna> da neb ksn njihov gledalc su na site gledat
<idioterna> kaj pise o ameriki tam
<idioterna> a to si vidu cak
<idioterna> k je tok govoru
<idioterna> zdej pa
<idioterna> Korean press is reporting that Mr Trump has telephoned South Korea's president to reassure her the US's existing alliance won't be changed under his leadership, a threat he often made about military engagement in Asia while on the
<idioterna>                   campaign trail.
<upd> hehe ja logično, sem že napisal včeraj tist ko imajo na odrih je sam šow
<idioterna> ja sam zarad tega showa zdej folk riota
<upd> tud ne more velik spremenit
<idioterna> a un pastebin si vidu :)
<upd> če bo kej drekal ga likvidirajo brez problema
<idioterna> http://pastebin.com/HvLERw4k
<Pepelka> If Trump becomes US President, imagine his first day at the Oval Office. Firs - Pastebin.com
<upd> heh lol
<upd> res se preveč scen dela, ker sploh ni pomemben
<upd> oni mu samo povejo kako pa kaj pa lahko samo ja reče
<idioterna> ja trump ni
<idioterna> scena pa je
<idioterna> scena je ves point celga showa
<upd> to se bo umirilo
<idioterna> da je folk zivcn
<idioterna> ja, itak
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce bi tvital bi kr tvitnu
<idioterna> "let's see if americans under trump can last as long as egyptians did under mubarak"
<upd> hehe
<idioterna> mislm da so skor 3 tedne bli skos uzuni
<idioterna> aha 18 dni
<upd> kdo a ti
<upd> na ulcah
<idioterna> ja egipcani
<idioterna> pol je pa mubarak odstopu
<idioterna> trump bi verjetn sicer ze prej ce bi blo miljon folka okol bele hise
<upd> da
<upd> tale ron paul je ql
<idioterna> a libertarc
<upd> nimam pojma kaj je včeraj je par pametnih stvari povedal
<idioterna> a mas url
<idioterna> problem ron paula je da bi ukinu social security
<idioterna> kar je kr zajeban, ker pac
<idioterna> folk on social security riota.
<idioterna> they don't have a job, so they can riot for social security
<upd> nimam
<upd> aja
<upd> idioterna, https://www.rt.com/usa/366404-trump-ron-paul-crosstalk/ tu so ga prej imel
<Pepelka> Trump should resist neocon & shadow gov’t influence to justify people’s hopes – Ron Paul to RT — RT America
<Pepelka> »Donald Trump’s success or failure as the next US president will largely depend on his ability to keep his independence from the “shadow government” and elite structures that shaped the policies of previous administrations, former presidential candidate Ron Paul told RT.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzS2WNFSx4
<Pepelka> a little more time.mp4 - YouTube
<idioterna> joj upd tale je pa kr mal delusional
<idioterna> "get united states out of nato"
<speed-> morgen
<idioterna> o
<upd> enmal
<idioterna> ce grejo oni ven iz nato bomo mi dejansko mogl vojsko nardit :(
<idioterna> ves kok je to dnara pa lost hours of productivity
<idioterna> pa se noben noce bit vojska pr ns k je vse bedn
<speed-> bomo outsourcali
<speed-> indijce
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to bi ubistvu loh ja
<speed-> aja denara nimamo
<speed-> nic nebo! :D
<idioterna> pa k bi kdo napadu bi mu rekl "nase vojske pa ni tle, morte pa v indijo"
<idioterna> js itak mislm da je sovraznika najbols prcakat s trafiko
<idioterna> pa mu prodat cheap cigarete pa mu pustit da mal chilla
<zdobbie> like, tourism?
<upd> idioterna, ja, ampak potem bi lahko rekli usaj fuck you usa
<upd> zdej pa niti enga keša ne morjo dobit od appla
<upd> sicer pa odvisno dons se vse meri moč države glede na velikost vojske
<upd> mogoče čez 50 let svet ne bo več tolk neumen
<upd> bo že velik več miru na svetu, ko bo konc nafte in se bomo vozili z električnimi avti, pa imeli vsi obnovljive vire
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jiou
<slax0r> kak je v grazu?
<idioterna> grazno.
<idioterna> ja evo
<idioterna> Protests have been held for a second night in several US cities after the election of Donald Trump as president - but with smaller crowds.
<idioterna> lih obratno k arab spring
<slax0r> se ne bo konec tega?
<puffinz> Aliens bro.
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/SccTZN1.jpg
<idioterna> slax0r: sej human rights so violated
<idioterna> would have been all the same ce bi hillary zmagala
<idioterna> sej najbrz bi clo isti folk protestiral
<napsy> lol @ "is just crying"
<napsy> how not manly
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> right
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37931552
<Pepelka> US election 2016 results: Meet President Trump's possible cabinet - BBC News
<Pepelka> »The Republican has name-checked a cadre of loyalists widely viewed as his cabinet-in-waiting.«
<idioterna> totally not establishment :)
<idioterna> ta je najbols :)
<idioterna> But it's unclear whether Mr Trump's supporters would welcome the idea of handing the levers of national tax policy to a consummate Wall Street insider.
<idioterna> However, a Trump aide has also confirmed they have asked JPMorgan boss Jamie Dimon to be US Treasury Secretary; it's not clear how he responded.
<idioterna> "we opened the floodgates to drain the swamp, but only more mud started flowing in"
<slax0r> idioterna: na kak nacin so krsena cloveske pravice z tem da ena ali druga rit sedi na enem stolu v eni sobi?
<idioterna> slax0r: kva ma pa to veze
<idioterna> pa clovekove pravice, ne cloveske
<slax0r> kaj ma pa to veze?
<idioterna> ja protestirajo prot krsenju clovekovih pravic
<idioterna> prot temu da trumptards zdej posiljajo crnce na zadnje sedeze v avtobusu.
<speed-> ko da jih prej niso
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> mislim da protestirajo zato ker je trump zmagal... ker bo to kaj spremenilo...
<slax0r> to da je on zmagal in to da oni protestirajo
<speed-> sicer pa amerikanci so preziveli busha 4x ali kolikokrat
<speed-> tak da so vajeni vsega hudega
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: valda mors protestirat ce se ne strinjas
<idioterna> slax0r: "silence means approval"
<slax0r> mhm
<idioterna> ni sicer treba avtov razbijat, ampak
<idioterna> tut ce jih ni nc narobe, to pomaga varovat okolje pa zmanjsuje vpliv bliznjevzhodnih diktatur.
<metalcamp> jutro!
<matjaz> sup!
<skyx> dober dan ;)
<Matthai> jutro.. a Debian (Raspbian) 7.11 uporablja systemd?
<slax0r> si se nalezel msevdroma?
<speed-> msevdrom :))
<matjaz> Matthai, ja in ne
<matjaz> Matthai, https://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/amd64/release-notes/ch-whats-new.en.html#systemd
<Pepelka> Chapter 2. What's new in Debian 7.0
<matjaz> ( pa ja
<matjaz> 8*
<msevwork> did somone summon me
<speed-> slax0r did!! slax0r!!
<dz0ny> lol https://www.facebook.com/events/188977154891960/
<Pepelka> Sprejem Donalda in Melanije Trump na Kongresnem trgu
<dz0ny> and then you have this
<speed-> ki bodo z otroci gradili Great wall of Mexico z lego kock.
<speed-> :D
<napsy> dobra reklama
<Matthai> hmm, a če rečem cat /etc/passwd | grep bash, potem dobim seznam userjev, ki se lahko logirajo v sistem?
<Matthai> ostali se pa ne morejo (preko ssh recimo)?
<napsy> lahko se logirajo sam mogoc ne uporablajo bash
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> probaj grep sh
<speed-> vecinoma so shelli *sh
<Matthai> ja, teh je ful
<Matthai> v bistvu me zanima, kako bi preveril kateri userji se lahko sploh logirajo preko ssh
<Matthai> in kateri ne
<speed-> cat /etc/shells
<speed-> to so valid shelli
<Matthai> cat /etc/shells
<Matthai> # /etc/shells: valid login shells
<Matthai> /bin/sh
<Matthai> /bin/dash
<Matthai> /bin/bash
<Matthai> /bin/rbash
<speed-> ja zdaj pa mores po tem filtrirat ne
<Matthai> cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Matthai> ...
<Matthai> AllowGroups root ssh
<Matthai> se pravi samo člani skupin root in ssh se lahko logirajo preko ssh
<speed-> ja te z e ce mas tak
<speed-> samo to ni po defaultu
<speed-> root nesme biti tam :D
<Matthai> gleddam openmediavault sistem
<Matthai> members ssh in members root mi ničesar ne vrne
<Matthai> kar pomeni, da se nihče ne more pri default configu logirat preko ssh???
<speed-> pa root se valda lahko potem takem logira
<Matthai> oziroma, ker je tam PermitRootLogin yes, se lahko v bistvu samo root
<Matthai> ja, ampak root ni član skupine root
<Matthai> glede na members ukaz
<speed-> nen i dodan
<speed-> ker je itak avtomatsko
<speed-> oz bi mogel bit
<speed-> nevem :D
<speed-> ta permitrootlogin to je krivoverstvo!
<Matthai> hecno, če pa rečem groups root, mi pa vrne root in indiecity
<Matthai> speed-, ja, vem... gledam kako je sistem narejen
<Matthai> in kaj hudiča je skupina indiecity
<speed-> no idea
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/5cclga/liberals_are_acting_like_trump_is_going_to_kill/?st=ivdjvb28&sh=8fffe083
<Pepelka> Liberals are acting like Trump is going to kill all the gays, make slavery legal again, and take away women's rights.... : Jokes
<Pepelka> »Like he's a Muslim or something.«
<CrazyLemon> kaj?!? leonard cohen umru?!
<zdobbie> I'm not sayin' it's because of Trump ...
<CrazyLemon> but it is?
<zdobbie> yeah, pretty much
<CrazyLemon> frump man..frump
<speed-> trump legenda!
<metalcamp> danes ste pa pridni :)
<zdobersek> NE MOT
<slax0r> metalcamp: yup, sem ze poinstaliral 100 modov za skyrim :P
<msevwork> lol?
<zdobbie> lol indeed
<matjaz> let's all lol together!
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<msevwork> kko nastavm cobalt2 v sublime text 3ju
<msevwork> ne rata mi
<CrazyLemon> !g cobalt2 sublime text
<Pepelka> GitHub - wesbos/cobalt2: Tweaked and refined Sublime Text theme ... https://github.com/wesbos/cobalt2
<msevwork> uspel mi je že prej
<msevwork> nevermind
<matjaz> inštaliri themr
<matjaz> pa schemr
<msevwork> prej jo zgleda nism inštaliral
<yang> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @11.11.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:21, Kulminacija: 10:47:15, Sončni zahod: 15:36:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 37min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> torej tema ne dela če jo ne inštaliraš?!?
<CrazyLemon> fckin software!
<matjaz> damn, thic computer thingy sux!
<CrazyLemon> word bruh
<msevwork> drgač pa sublime ftw
<msevwork> se ne obes tko k atom
<msevwork> atom sux
<CrazyLemon> your computer sux
<msevwork> js morm velike fajle odpirat pa modificirat
<msevwork> i7 32gb ram 512gb ssd
<msevwork> vscode sux k nima minimapa
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> tale agila tema je dobra
<msevwork> k ma različne barvne kombinacije notr :D
<msevwork> matjaz, a je še kj dobrga za ta sublime text a to že vse zna samo od sebe :D
<msevwork> k vidm da split diff že zna samo od sebe
<msevwork> pa minimap npr
<matjaz> vse maš
<matjaz> če hočeš met
<zdobbie> I WANT ZE BUNNIEZ
<msevwork> me to
<msevwork> too
<zdobersek> tooooooo
<msevwork> dons pa fuybal
<msevwork> fuzbal
<CrazyLemon> fujbal
<zdobbie> have a fun! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Ya8FJ7Bug&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> What The Fuck Are You Doing David? Ouch!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Is it wrong to be laughing at this?«
<msevwork> a ko je bla ena skripta že pognana jo lahko modifyjaš pa se ne bo spremenil delujoč ukaz ki se izvaja
<msevwork> da pripravš na naslednje procese
<CrazyLemon> PC mi je začel piskat
<CrazyLemon> trije piski
<matjaz> R   A   M
<matjaz> za vsako črko en pisk
<matjaz> al pa A   P   U
<CrazyLemon> free -m
<CrazyLemon>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<CrazyLemon> Pomnilnik:        3425
<CrazyLemon> pa je res ram :)
<matjaz> sej vem
<CrazyLemon> ne ne veš! bil je lucky guess!
<matjaz> been there done that!
<CrazyLemon> dmidecode zazna dve palčki
<CrazyLemon> tudi lshw
<CrazyLemon> so ubuntu..y u not use them stick m8
<CrazyLemon> stickz*
<CrazyLemon> nč..gonna see if them stickz any dirty..
 * CrazyLemon off to rub dirt of them stickz
<zdobbie> is that what old people are calling their d*cks now?
<matjaz> lol
<CrazyLemon> ducks? naah..i dont rub them ducks man..them ducks bite
<CrazyLemon> but my stickz are clean
<zdobbie> Never Lucky Rubber Ducky
<yang> Leonard Cohen je umrl
<zdobersek> se enkrat?
<CrazyLemon> trump did it twice?!
<msev-> kaj? :)
<pitastrudl> čaj!
<yang> Kaj je zdaj pijančki ?
<yang> Že degustirate ?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-qFc27kIFg
<Pepelka> Trump IMMEDIATELY Backpedals On Wall And More... - YouTube
<Pepelka> »It turns out the billionaires who run the country disagree with Donald Trump’s whole wall thing. It looks like he’s going to go along with them instead of hi...«
<msev-> lol yang
<msev-> a dons je martinovo
<msev-> matjaz, a si ti sublime expert?
<msev-> zakaj mi je v službi themal sidebar doma mi ga pa ni :/
<msev-> nevermind
<msev-> pozabu eno vrstico skopirat :D
<msev-> works now
<metalcamp> msev-, skopirat ali skapirat? :P
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/humblesupport/status/797117436470427649
<Pepelka> Humble Support Ninja auf Twitter: "Due to overwhelming demand, we are temporarily out of DiRT 3 keys in our Birthday promotion. Don't worry, we'll have this sorted out ASAP!"
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl see what you did there ^
<metalcamp> hehe
<pitastrudl> :D
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 2.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @11/11/2016 21:18:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.04+E
<msev-> metalcamp, hehe :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-12
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> a si vidu upd
<idioterna> trump is the new clinton :)
<upd> ne
<upd> ker ima isto osebje ?
<idioterna> mhm, zdej je se oba top clinton financnika vprasu, ce bi bla njegova treasuryjarja
<idioterna> pa reku da "mogoce pa obanacare ni all bad"
<idioterna> haha
<yang> od kje tebi te informacije
<idioterna> WSJ
<yang> Nevem ce se on kot republikanec kaj dosti ozira na Demokrate
<yang> veliko kadra bodo menjali sem slisal da okoli 10.000 ljudi v administraciji
<idioterna> http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-willing-to-keep-parts-of-health-law-1478895339
<Pepelka> Donald Trump, in Exclusive Interview, Tells WSJ He Is Willing to Keep Parts of Obama Health Law - WSJ
<Pepelka> »President-elect Donald Trump, in an exclusive interview, said that after meeting with President Obama he would consider leaving in place certain parts of the Affordable Care Act, an indication of possible compromise after he pledged repeatedly to repeal the health law.«
<idioterna> yang: ne vem ce je trump republikanec
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCB6RvRojIQ
<Pepelka> Trump: Historically, Economy Does Better Under Democrats - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Trump: "We had some very economy under Democrats ... but we've had some pretty bad disasters under the Republicans"«
<upd> heh jeba, sicer pa kaj drugega bi lahko pričakovali
<idioterna> jah, sandersa bi volil
<idioterna> js bi bil ful bolj srecen, ceprov bi mel zdele 25% manj dnarja
<idioterna> ce bi sanders zmagal
<upd> bi dobil druge ritoliznike, ki bi spet čakali da si žepe napolnijo
<yang> sem ti skoz pisal, da sanders nima sans ze od zacetka, ker ni bil zadosti prepoznaven
<idioterna> yang: ja, pa si se motil.
<yang> ni imel toliksnega vpliva kot hillary in trump
<idioterna> yang: sanders je zmagal.
<yang> ne ni zmagal od kod ti to ?
<idioterna> ja je zmagal
<yang> bučke
<idioterna> ja, tko kot so bucke da je clintonova dobila vec glasov?
<yang> ja clintonova, ne pa sanders
<upd> idioterna, throw all money in btc pa ne boš imel problemov
<idioterna> vec od trumpa
<idioterna> upd: ne morm
<idioterna> yang: sanders je dobil vec glasov od clintonove v primaries
<upd> a si se dolgoročno vezal :D
<idioterna> yang: clintonova je dobila vec glasov od trumpa v general election
<yang> idioterna: ja in zakaj potem ni sel naprej
<idioterna> yang: ker je DNC goljufal
<idioterna> yang: check your wikileaks
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> 60,564,083 votes (47.7%)
<idioterna> 60,102,767 votes (47.4%)
<idioterna> hillary vodi ze za skor pol milijona
<idioterna> protestira pa sam par tisoc ljudi, zacuda
<yang> ja odvisno od tega kdo presteva glasove
<idioterna> oboji prestevajo glasove
<idioterna> sej si ne zaupajo zadost, da ne bi oboji prestel glasovnic
<idioterna> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/voter-turnout-fell-especially-in-states-that-clinton-won/?ex_cid=2016-forecast
<Pepelka> Voter Turnout Fell, Especially In States That Clinton Won | FiveThirtyEight
<Pepelka> »Early voting surged. Election Day voting plummeted. The net result: A smaller share of eligible voters cast ballots in 2016 than in either of the previous two presidential elections. The raw number…«
<idioterna> evo, kazen za clintonovo
<idioterna> manjsi delez volilcev je volil, vec demokratov je volilo trumpa kot republikanca kadarkoli prej
<idioterna> v kaliforniji, kjer so prakticno vsi independentsi v primaries volili za sandersa, so ostali doma al pa volili trumpa
<idioterna> skratka, demokrati so pocel take stvari, da je cist prav, da so zgubil vse
<idioterna> no, ne vsi, njihovo vodstvo
<idioterna> i hope they bern
<upd> pa se je izšlo volk sit koza cela
<upd> 4 leta ane
<upd> ne bo jim hudega
<upd> več debilnih stvari bo naredu, bolj bo folk premislu kaj izbere naslednjič
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-11/pound-emerges-as-unlikely-winner-in-aftermath-of-u-s-election
<Pepelka> Pound Emerges as Surprise Winner in Aftermath of U.S. Election - Bloomberg
<Pepelka> »Investors’ concern about political shifts outside Britain is benefiting the pound.«
<yang> Neke motnje za zahodno slovenijo so na AMIS-u
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce bo 4 leta
<idioterna> demokrati krneki jamrajo zdej
<idioterna> noben pa noce pokazat na slona u sobi
<yang> niti 080 20 10 AMIS hotline stevilka ni delovala
<upd> ne upajo
<Lurker69> https://i.imgur.com/8Z0yUON.jpg
<yang> hehe
<yang> Sevnica, Sevnica, Sevnica :)
<yang> Pa nej se kdo rece, da se iz Sevnice ne pride v Belo hišo :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Sevnica&type=revision&diff=748648995&oldid=748648951
<Pepelka> Sevnica: Difference between revisions - Wikipedia
<yang> uh kar precej so vandalizirali clanek
<yang> "No, no, I am telling you the green bikini was much nicer than the blue one" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melania_Trump#/media/File:Melania_Trump_with_Michelle_Obama_at_the_White_House_%28crop%29.jpg
<Pepelka> Melania Trump - Wikipedia
<idioterna> aja yang
<idioterna> http://observer.com/2016/10/latest-wikileaks-releases-boost-case-for-dnc-class-action-lawsuit/
<Pepelka> Latest Wikileaks Releases Boost Case for DNC Class Action Lawsuit | Observer
<Pepelka> »Democratic leaders subverted democracy to ensure Clinton was their nominee.«
<idioterna> tega verjetno se nisi prebral
<idioterna> yang: zdej loh reces
<idioterna> "jaz zivim v ljubljani pri sevnici"
<upd> http://bravenewcoin.com/news/marijuana-now-legal-in-eight-more-us-states-while-vendors-get-more-bitcoin-options/
<Pepelka> Marijuana now legal in eight more US States while vendors get more bitcoin options » Brave New Coin
<Pepelka> »As the world watched Tuesday night’s US election results roll in, there was more than one major surprise in store. Not only did the underdog presidential candidate win the nation’s top office, but Marijuana became legal to purchase in eight more US states, quadrupling the number of US citizens who could legally get high for recreational purposes.«
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ganja wins 2016
<idioterna> haha kva mu da vetra tle
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8S1s2Ye0xo#t=7m20
<Pepelka> Jane Sanders CNN Full Interview: Bernie Sanders Won't Rule Out Presidential Run in 2020 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »11/11/2016 CNN Wolf Blitzer Interviews wife of Bernie Sanders after Donald Trump Victory. Jane Sanders: 'Absolutely' Bernie could have beat Trump Jane Sander...«
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<upd> sanders nima šans čez 4 leta
<upd> sorry to old
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> upd: dej poglej no
<idioterna> kako ga odpihne
<idioterna> upd: title je pac CNN
<idioterna> nima veze s tem kaj se pogovarjata
<upd> jaja sam tko pravim
<idioterna> sej pomoje ne bo runnal
<idioterna> al pa bo, who cares
<idioterna> mislm, bo vidu kako se bo pocutu i guess
<idioterna> sam pac un ji tezi
<idioterna> ona mu pa rece "wtf me to sprasujes, punk"
<upd> jup
<idioterna> kr nocjo reportat ta pomembnih stvari no
<idioterna> ne vem kva jim je
<idioterna> evo hud :)
<idioterna> http://fi2.eu.apcdn.com/full/151816.png
<upd> ahh http://www.worldstarcandy.com/candy/55599
<Pepelka> WorldStarCandy | WorldStarHipHop
<idioterna> tale je zate yang
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20161103-the-macabre-fate-of-beating-heart-corpses
<Pepelka> BBC - Future - The macabre fate of ‘beating heart corpses’
<Pepelka> »Their bodies are as fresh as the day they departed. How do we know they’re really dead?«
<idioterna> k te zanimajo reci na robu zivljenja
<upd> idioterna, https://www.rt.com/usa/366579-soros-orgs-driving-trump-protests/
<Pepelka> Soros-fronted orgs among groups calling for anti-Trump protests (VIDEO) — RT America
<Pepelka> »Some of the anti-Trump protests in the US have been organized by groups that were sponsored by Clinton sympathizer and billionaire George Soros.«
<upd> kako lahko plačuješ za proteste pa imaš to
<upd> Leta 2000 je prejel častni znak svobode Republike Slovenije z naslednjo utemeljitvijo: »za zasluge pri spodbujanju in razvijanju odprte demokratične in humane družbe v sodobnem svetu ter za zasluge pri uveljavljanju odprte, strpne in razsvetljene civilne družbe v Sloveniji«[3].
<upd> :/
<idioterna> ja komot
<idioterna> podpiras proteste prot cloveku k je v kampanji za predsednika govoru da je treba mehicane pa muslimane napodit
<idioterna> prot taki retoriki je pac treba uporabljat vsa sredstva
<idioterna> je pa dost zgovorno da je soros financiral tut trumpovo kampanjo
<upd> aja tud
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mors se hedgat ane
<upd> jup
<idioterna> mislm ce si miljarder pol pac podpres vse naenkrat in ne mors zgubit
<upd> res je
<upd> ti nemiri pa jim tako koristijo
<upd> "We will need to teach the president-elect what Europe is and how it works,” Juncker, arguably the EU’s most powerful politician, told students during a conference in Luxembourg, his home state. “I think we will waste two years before Mr. Trump tours the world he does not know."
<upd> haha
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 6.km  Z od RADEČ @12/11/2016 05:38:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.05+N,+15.11+E
<idioterna> ja sam to ma juncker prov
<idioterna> kar upejmo da nima prov je pa to
<idioterna> da ga bojo naucil njihovo verzijo
<idioterna> ceprov nism vec tok preprican pac
<idioterna> a si vidu kako je prsu iz meetinga z obamo
<idioterna> "fuck fuck fuck what have i gotten myself into, i need a vacation already"
<upd> nism vidu haha
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37945225
<Pepelka> Donald Trump meets Barack Obama - five awkward photos - BBC News
<Pepelka> »When Donald Trump met President Barack Obama at the White House, their antipathy was barely concealed.«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 1.3°C @12.11.2016 8:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:46, Kulminacija: 10:47:22, Sončni zahod: 15:35:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 37min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> brrr
<yang> idioterna: jaz iz Ljubljane pri Sevnici , hahaha
<yang> Sploh ko bom Americanom kej razlagal lahko uporabim to primerjavo
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.zps.si/index.php/varnost-sitemap-188/odpoklici-2016/8181-odpoklic-kolesarske-luci-specialized
<Pepelka> Odpoklic - kolesarske luči Specialized
<Pepelka> »Zveza potrošnikov Slovenije«
<yang> Ce je kdo narocnik Simobila je dobro poznati njihova pravila ze refundacijo pri izpadu signala https://www.simobil.si/sodelovanje/splosni-pogoji/nedelovanje-oz.-slabse-delovanje-elektronskih-komunikacijskih-storitev
<Pepelka> Nedelovanje oz. slabše delovanje elektronskih komunikacijskih storitev | Si.mobil
<Pepelka> »Obiščite Si.mobilovo spletno trgovino in izkoristite posebne ugodnosti ob nakupu.«
<CrazyLemon> toliko o specialized!
<speed-> 'specialci'
<speed-> tak je to misljeno
<skyx> yang: lepa :)
<yang> baje, da ne obstaja dopisna lista za najavljene izpade in nadgradnje
<yang> AMIS jo je imel
<speed-> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/14963357_1089167127877103_3584283590370512438_n.jpg?oh=9e5afb6b05951027f692b995e70081c5&oe=5891F105
<speed-> haha
<idioterna> see, it's not all bad
<matjaz> migrant sem!
<matjaz> uspešno migriral na protonmail
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil protonmail down a long time?
<CrazyLemon> ko so ga ddosali ali hackali or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> jp..ddosed pa plačali so
<CrazyLemon> a sign of weakness
<matjaz> pretty darn awesome http://imgur.com/gallery/7iL1A
<Pepelka> This Woman Has Visited 181 of 196 Countries - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> also, Bled!
<pitastrudl> jap
<pitastrudl> folk obseden z bledom
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> lepo ja
<speed-> jaz nevem ce sem bil  v 181 vaseh/mestih haha
<CrazyLemon> also, nice boobs!
<CrazyLemon> buttocks too!
<idioterna> oh wow
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSNTauWPkTc
<Pepelka> Chicago Election Board Meeting - 2016-04-05 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »At this meeting, the Board of Election Commissioners approved the proclamation of the returns from the March 15, 2016 General Primary and discussed notable d...«
<idioterna> uro pa pol, ampak se splaca pogledat :)
<CrazyLemon>  ↑39,500.0%
<CrazyLemon> thats how we do it on ubuntu.si
<idioterna> pr ene 30 minutah je ta zanimiv del
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/X5q786h.jpg
<CrazyLemon> iphone line?
<zdobbie> Murica 2017
<zdobbie> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042754477/slovenija/tri-mesece-prejemali-previsoke-place-z-oktobrsko-pa-sok
<CrazyLemon> Ta mesec ste že porabili kvoto 5 brezplačnih ogledov vsebin po lastnem izboru
<CrazyLemon> lol..ker BS je tale kvota
<zdobbie> v incognito modeu odpri
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/BS.png
<CrazyLemon> v incognito modeu pa ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa flash je blokiran
<CrazyLemon> kje dnevnik uporablja flash?!
<zdobbie> odpre
<CrazyLemon> lol..po refreshu odpre normalno v 'normalnem' oknu
<yang> Zgleda da delajo neke MTBje na baterijo https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14671337_10209672703027050_6656604638392001404_n.jpg?oh=feebfc0477503155714e19ef86527f03&oe=58C8B342
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tak podobn me v javor prehiti vsake tok
<idioterna> sam ga js pol nazaj :)
<zdobbie> navzdol?
<matjaz> tole je dobr, ker DH kolesa so fakin PITA za navzgor
<yang> skoz se guncas na unih kolesih, razen ce mas tist za fiksirat fedr
<matjaz> pa sej ni sam to, teža pa gume so največji pain
<yang> ALL ROUND MTB je najbols
<yang> al kako se mu rece
<yang> sem vcas gledu kerga bi nabavil
<yang> XC
<matjaz> XC?
<matjaz> aha
<yang> ja
<zdobbie> XC90? lep
<yang> sam dobri so bli tko nad 1500 takrat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but not safe
<CrazyLemon> !g volvo xc90 recall
<Pepelka> Volvo Recalls | Volvo Cars http://www.volvocars.com/us/own/explore/recall-information
<yang> da so mel taprave fedre
<zdobbie> "The third row seating side curtain air bags may not fully inflate."
<zdobbie> who uses the third row
<zdobbie> honestly
<CrazyLemon> Consequence
<CrazyLemon> Significant water drainage into the passenger compartment may adversely affect air bag deployment in the event of a crash, increasing the risk of occupant injury.
<CrazyLemon> očitno majo air bags issues
<matjaz> dobr, sm mislu da jim kake zavore niso delale al pa kej
<matjaz> tega Ford sploh ne bi recallu
<CrazyLemon> Consequence
<CrazyLemon> If the switch is unintentionally pressed and the sunroof panel closes, there is an increased risk of occupant injury.
<CrazyLemon> tole je bilo maja letos :D
<CrazyLemon> Consequence
<CrazyLemon> If the vehicle is unexpectedly unable to be started in the middle of traffic, such as when stopped at an intersection, there is an increased risk of a crash.
<CrazyLemon> tole je bilo lani :D
<zdobbie> any surging?
<CrazyLemon> with xc90? don't think so
<zdobbie> no, with mah pc
<CrazyLemon> dude..še insurgencyja nimaš inštaliranga
<zdobbie> not true
<CrazyLemon> pics or it didnt happen
<zdobbie> ti se pa online nisi
<CrazyLemon> sm
<CrazyLemon> sam nism v chatu
<CrazyLemon> no a gre kdo insurgency?
<CrazyLemon> očitno je zdobbie pri volji
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič..public pol?
<zdobbie> povez se nekam
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če ti zalaufaš insurgency
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> he's trying
#ubuntu-si 2016-11-13
<msev-> bom tvegal pa posodobil sistem :D
<CrazyLemon> dont
<CrazyLemon> dont be a hero
<msev-> skoz piše nameščanje :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<msev-> noče se končat
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.8°C @13.11.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% jugovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:11, Kulminacija: 10:50:48, Sončni zahod: 15:38:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ..tis bike time!
<zdobbie> nay
<CrazyLemon> ah pa res..my bad..h maši greš
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 7.km JZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @13/11/2016 10:14:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.07+N,+14.95+E
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 3.2°C @13.11.2016 9:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% jugovzhodnik 2.34 m/s (8.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:39, Kulminacija: 10:51:21, Sončni zahod: 15:39:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 11.9°C @13.11.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% jugovzhodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:27, Kulminacija: 10:51:15, Sončni zahod: 15:39:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Slavnik (1020m): 3.2°C @13.11.2016 9:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% jugovzhodnik 2.34 m/s (8.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:47, Kulminacija: 10:51:27, Sončni zahod: 15:39:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @13.11.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:12, Kulminacija: 10:47:32, Sončni zahod: 15:33:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 32min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> <|°_°|>
<matjaz> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxIiON3XcAAxIIg.jpg
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/3z83xu3.png Linus Stallman
<yang> Proprietary USB
<yang> pitastrudl: :)
<yang> ta je pa za v okvir
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<pitastrudl> uh lol
<pitastrudl> malo buggy? :D
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<CrazyLemon> i wrote that
<CrazyLemon> cant be buggy
<pitastrudl> yes
<pitastrudl> it does output some nonsense
<pitastrudl> not exactly buggy
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<pitastrudl> .vreme savudrija
<jabuk> 52475, Savudrija, Croatia: 11.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-850124/
<zdobbie> cro-ate-ya
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> .yt tchaikovsky piano concerto 1 b flat minor
<jabuk> Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1 - B Flat Minor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWerj8FcprM
<matjaz> great afternoon!!11
<matjaz> aja sej Å¡e ni!
<matjaz> even better!
<pitastrudl> ane
<pitastrudl> lene nedelje
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km JZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @13/11/2016 13:00:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.96+E
<zdobbie> SUNDAY LAZY SUNDAY
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37967178
<Pepelka> New Zealand earthquake: Powerful tremor hits South Island - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A powerful earthquake of magnitude 7.4 strikes New Zealand's South Island.«
<skyx> uff
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> .help sporoci
<zdobbie> .pomoc sporoi
<zdobbie> .pomoc
<msev-> sup
<yang> Ali ima kdo Tusmobil/Telemach mobi narocnino ?
<yang> Pa dobiva SMS z zamikom ?
<CrazyLemon> bob here
<CrazyLemon> <-
<yang> Radenska https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkvMSMpW0AASktd.jpg:large
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> .stran youtube.com
<jabuk> youtube.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> #vpn
<zdobbie> nope
<yang> So kje kakšne kode s popusti za nakup BQ Ubuntu touch naprave ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/99/Size_of_English_Wikipedia_broken_down.png
<CrazyLemon> f*ck this sh1t..i'm going camping!
 * CrazyLemon zalaufa insurgency
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> to bi pa tut js mogoce loh
<CrazyLemon> camping is awesome...9 kills
<idioterna> ja sej js ne morm
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: appear online maybe
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm online
<CrazyLemon> tis hopeless
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/koVY-zMzeVQ
<Pepelka> Steinjo - Friday Fahrenheit - YouTube
<Pepelka> »See more of Erlend & Steinjo here: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8E24770011626D2E&feature=plcp The greatest hits of Erlend & Steinjo is now availabl...«
<Matthai> hmm, kako v Ubuntu 16.10 na namizju naredim ikono, ki kaže na AFP network share?
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-06
<napsy> lp
<msev-> jutro bois
<idioterna> que fais tu avec du bois?
<speed-> jou
<napsy> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6356.89, low: 6164.00, high: 6550.70, bid: 6340.00, ask: 6356.94
<msev-> idioterna modelarim haha :D
<idioterna> a z balzo
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> \o
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> http://www.24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/bitcoin-ce-bi-leta-2010-vlozili-100-bi-danes-imeli-cez-200-mio.html
<jabuk1> 24ur.com - BITCOIN: Če bi leta 2010 vložili 100, bi danes imeli čez 200 mio
<jabuk1> V aprilu 2010 je bila cena enega Bitcoin-a 0,003 dolarjev, medtem ko je danes cena Bitcoin-a več kot 7000 dolarjev. Če bi pred 7 leti investirali 100 v Bitcoin, bi danes imeli 100 mlijonov.
<speed-> juhu ?
<speed-> :)
<napsy> lol
<napsy> ce bi
<slax0r> ce bi pes hlace nosil nebi jajc kazal
<speed-> ^^
<idioterna> kurac je s temi bitcoini
<slax0r> saj ce jih noces vec jih z veseljem prevzamem :P
<speed-> jaz se prijavim
<speed-> magari samo za enega
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa ti jaz posodim en recieving address :P
<speed-> slax0r, delas?
<slax0r> ne
<speed-> ali si samo v sluzbi?
<slax0r> v sluzbi sem
<speed-> aha ok
<speed-> te sva ze 2 :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> neke buge popravlam
<slax0r> kot vedno
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> meh
<slax0r> mam enega zanimivega
<slax0r> ce gres na eno trgovino
<slax0r> pa v kosarico pomeces za 500eur robe
<slax0r> pa v kosarici vpises kupon za 10% ti rezervira kupon za 50eur
<slax0r> pa ce potem ne kupis, lahko pridem jaz cez 3 ure in kupim samo za 55, pa vpisem isti kupon in dobim 50eur popusa
<slax0r> popusta*
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> RESOLVED WORKSFORME
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> sounds interesting
<slax0r> stranka je hotla met "keep me logged in" funkcionalnost
<slax0r> in en brighthead je to resil tak da je povecal session timeout na mesec dni
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :)
<speed-> like a pro
<slax0r> zakasirali 5 dni dela
<slax0r> update php.ini ~2min
<slax0r> like a baws
<Matthai> kaj pomeni, če mi javi: Failed to enable unit: Unit file /etc/systemd/system/iodined.service is masked.
<Matthai> rečem pa: sudo systemctl enable iodined.service
<Matthai> Debian 9 je OS
<slax0r> #debian
<slax0r> tis #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> Matthai: ls -l /etc/systemd/system/iodined.service
<slax0r> je symlinkan na /dev/null ?
<Matthai> da
<slax0r> systemctl unmask iodined.service ?
<Matthai> Failed to unmask unit: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files
<slax0r> hmm
<slax0r> si probal ze mogoce dpkg-reconfigure?
<dz0ny> ponavad moraš še systemctl daemon-reload
<dz0ny> ala pa systemctl reload unit
<dz0ny> pa masked je lahko na več levelih
<dz0ny> mal pogle /etc/systemd{user,system,multi}
<dz0ny> pol pa se .config/systemd
<dz0ny> ah pa lahko je masked z timerjem, ce ni default config pravilen :D
<dz0ny> i would slap guy who did that
<dz0ny> but ok :)
<dz0ny> systemctl daemon-reload je tud uporabna zadeva
<dz0ny> eh systemctl list-unit-files
<zdobbie> oy svica
<speed-> svajcarska?
<zdobbie> 0.0081967 tele-kom racuna na svicarski kB
<speed-> jebemtis
<speed-> 8 eur, mb? :D
<zdobbie> jo
<speed-> holeee schitt
<zdobbie> anyhoo, 1. oktober je bil, in me je zanimal, kaj se dogaja v Kataloniji
<zdobbie> one thing led to 5999kB
<slax0r> damn son
<speed-> dayeeem
<speed-> 50 eur za katalonijo torej? :p
<zdobbie> in majo lih kurc od tega
<speed-> ja haha
<Matthai> systemctl list-unit-file pravi iodined.service                                masked
<Matthai> kao naj bi pa z dpkg-reconfigure?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a si na #debian kot CrazyTux kao krinka? :P
<sasa84> abu abu abu
<sasa84> slax0r: tam je CrazyMelon in CrazyLime
<slax0r> sasa84: as long as he's crazy ;)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> jaz pa letnico menjavam
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sasa20, sasa50, sasa33, sasa84 ...
<sasa84> :P
<idioterna> dan sasa57
<slax0r> sasa84: ce je sasa20 letnica rojstva, potem respect :D
<sasa84> hvala slax0r ...hvala
<sasa84> mam res fine kreme, da ne zgledam stara skor 100 let :P
<sasa84> elow idioterna :D
<slax0r> I sense a disturbance in the force
<slax0r> mislil sem samo da ce pri takih letih do irca ves prit je pohvalno :P
<slax0r> ce mas letnico rojstva 20 :P
<sasa84> ohhhh slax0r ...
<sasa84> jaz pa turing sva tolk preircala med vojno
<slax0r> a z norrisom?
<sasa84> alan
<slax0r> to ja
<slax0r> pa chucky je ziher bil zraven
<sasa84> ne vem za chuckya.. nisem brskala po alanovem laptopu :P
<sasa84> ajaaaa, chucky je un, k je mel optiko!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r njet
<CrazyLemon> ni krinke pri meni
<CrazyLemon> tis all oriđinal
<speed-> original like adido
<slax0r> sasa84: da da :D
<slax0r> speed-: amidas
<speed-> pa ves da srcek
<slax0r> <3
<slax0r> #nohomo
<speed-> yea
<speed-> #bff
<b4d> prevajalci, ima mogoce kdo povezavo do datoteke s prevedenimi casovnimi pasovi?
<b4d> nvm
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> #bff
<slax0r> sem mislil da si vpisal hex color v napacen window
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d prevedenimi časovnimi pasovi? v smislu mesto +- X ? :D
<b4d> CrazyLemon: jap, tocno to
<b4d> ce je kje seznam od prvega do zadnjega :)
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/alesstimec
<jabuk1> alesstimec (Ales Stimec) · GitHub
<jabuk1> alesstimec has 29 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.
<CrazyLemon> a je še kakšen pri canonicalu? :)
<zdobbie> je ales tu?
<zdobbie> (seveda ga ni)
<zdobbie> cuz tfc
<CrazyLemon> kako veš da ga ni
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je matjaz aleš
<matjaz> tfc
<CrazyLemon> fcking young people
<CrazyLemon> prav poguglat sm mogu tfc
<zdobbie> ?
<slax0r> said the youngest member
<zdobbie> well actually
<zdobbie> pita je mlajsi!
<zdobbie> pa  ne pozabte onga adolescenta
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.cloudflare.com/lavarand-in-production-the-nitty-gritty-technical-details/
<jabuk1> LavaRand in Production: The Nitty-Gritty Technical Details
<jabuk1> There's a wall of lava lamps in the lobby of our San Francisco office. We use it for cryptography. Here are the nitty-gritty technical details.
<CrazyLemon> pita je mlad..ampak ma brado tko da je wannabe hipster
<CrazyLemon> in je v totalno drugi kategoriji
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/ze-nekajkrat-videni-scenarij-sean-combs-si-je-spremenil-ime-spet/437114
<jabuk1> Že nekajkrat videni scenarij ... Sean Combs si je spremenil ime, spet! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Rodil se je kot Sean John Combs. Ko je zaslovel, je postal Puff Daddy, nato se je odločil, da bo Puffy, pa P. Diddy, nazadnje Diddy. Zdaj si je spet premislil.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> rich people
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6160.00, low: 6108.00, high: 6520.00, bid: 6151.50, ask: 6160.00
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/SamsungMobileUS/status/927252108461649926
<jabuk1> Samsung Mobile US on Twitter: "Grow up with an upgrade to Galaxy. https://t.co/Fuq4PBSazx"
<matjaz> omojbog
<matjaz> bravo Samsung!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> edin skoda k ni napisu "guess what i got? a hand grenade!"
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6027.99, low: 5980.11, high: 6520.00, bid: 6024.14, ask: 6028.00
<zdobbie> speed-: get ready
<matjaz> he was born ready!
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-07
<speed-> jewtro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: https://i.imgur.com/NDcaTfg.jpg
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> :))
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> pubeci morem se pohvalit
<speed-> kaki jaki delavec
<speed-> vceraj 11ur 43min !
<b4d> speed-: to pop your bubble, ce v toggl pozabis prizgano stoparico ne pomeni da si delavec :D
<metalcamp-> lol
<metalcamp-> shots fired
<slax0r> https://media.giphy.com/media/jAugkVty2VCDu/giphy.gif
<msev-> bravo speed- :D
<speed-> bhaha
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> kelko si dobo dohodnine?
<zdobbie> in BTC, please!
<speed-> od mene hocejo 350 za 4 mesece
<speed-> kurci eni :D
<speed-> niti ne
<speed-> aja ja 4 mesece :)
<slax0r> speed-: ne vem se
<slax0r> mislim pa da bo 0.00
<speed-> kak so te meni toliko nabliskali prasci
<slax0r> nimas dece
<speed-> ja pa ka
<speed-> pff
<slax0r> ja hitro v akcijo
<slax0r> za olajsavo
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> .yt tame impala love/paranoia
<jabuk1> tame impala-love/paranoia https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKRY0BWykUw
<zdobbie> nsfw-ish
<zdobbie> but who's working
<zdobbie> honestly
<speed-> me
<speed-> !
<msev-> kdaj bom že zapecal kšno novo :D kvaje s temi slovenkami zakaj nočejo balkanskega bisera :D
<b4d> :P
<b4d> nic novega?
<msev-> evo Matthai rage quitov :D
<msev-> matjaz, a si kj prašal bratranca glede kanjoninga, če vzame tut kšnga zravn še pa kok bi stal to pa kam bi se lahko šlo :D
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd0fBXwDBmo
<jabuk1> Cricket sound (10 hours) - YouTube
<jabuk1> More videos ► http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=Jojikiba Please see the "About" section of the channel page for details of how to use the s...
<msev-> haha
<napsy> https://golang.org/
<jabuk1> The Go Programming Language
<napsy> a dela komu url?
<napsy> a ok dela spet
<matjaz> .yt shut em up
<jabuk1> The Prodigy Vs Public Enemy Vs Manfred Mann - Shut ‘Em Up (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh5WBegTy7M
<matjaz> msev-, nism še, bom probal čimprej
<msev-> awesome dude :)
<CrazyLemon> awesome, dude*
<slax0r> napsy: http://isup.me :P
<jabuk1> IsUp.me - Short URL to check if a site is up or down.
<jabuk1> Is a website or site down? Easy way to check if a site is down for everyone or just me. Plus other tools too.
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://golang.org/
<jabuk1> The Go Programming Language
<jabuk1> golang.org/ je dosegljiva!
<napsy> slax0r: blo je up sam so quota presegli
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zanasanje na jabuka ni ravno pametno
<slax0r> ker potem pride sasa84 in ga zrusi
<slax0r> kaj bos pa potem?!
<sasa84> kaj kaj kaj?
<slax0r> nic nic
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> pf
<slax0r> nekaj se o vojni menimo
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> bomo vidl, če bo zdej krepnu :P
<sasa84> .rainbow wtf
<sasa84> .rainbow slax0r
<jabuk1> wtf
<jabuk1> slax0r
<slax0r> http://maxpixel.freegreatpicture.com/static/photo/1x/Rainbow-Man-Gay-Friendship-Partner-Homosexuality-1686921.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kwa je ta rainbow?
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .rainbow sasa
<jabuk1> sasa
<slax0r> mislim da napise v barvah
<slax0r> samo ti mora client podpirat
<sasa84> men ne :\
<sasa84> .vrzi
<jabuk1> glava
<sasa84> .videl yang
<jabuk1> sasa84: yang je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 5 meseci z sporočilom: 404 http://imgur.com/a/z2fko
<sasa84> :o
<slax0r> .slisal CrazyLemon
<slax0r> kje pa je yang?
<sasa84> .sporoci zdobersek abu!
<sasa84> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/cY0eH5c.gif
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> sup idioterna
<idioterna> sasa84: yang se noce vec pogovarjat z nami :\
<idioterna> sam se men tezi, na privat.
<idioterna> 22:15<yang> a se bos vozil vsak dan iz kaslja na brdo s kolesom ?
<idioterna> 22:16<yang> pozim
<idioterna> 23:52<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> 23:52<idioterna> kako pa nej se
<idioterna> slax0r: ma, tko je
<idioterna> mal sm obupal nad tem da bom karkol naredu z bitcoini
<slax0r> why?
<idioterna> ja dokler se ne zrihta zakonodaja okol tega
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> saj bo
<idioterna> tko da sm zakopal svoje keye pa
<idioterna> bom su zdej v en ICO
<idioterna> i guess
<slax0r> nekaj sem bral da so eni slovenci naredili nek ICO z 5 letno garancijo?
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<sasa84> to pa čudno, da te še vedno klika...a sem pa noče prit?
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> moram poguglat kaj je ICO...brb
<sasa84> hm ...
<slax0r> initial coin offering
<slax0r> basically nekomu das denar da naredi novi cryptocurrency in to obljubi da bos dobil potem toliko coinov koliko so pac vredni * tvoj vlozek
<idioterna> ma ubistvu bomo delal neki kar naj bi blo celo uporabno
<slax0r> problem je ker je matematicna operacija mnozenje in mnozenje z 0 se slabo izide za investitorje ponavadi ^^
<idioterna> sam da pac ne bomo vzel dnarja od bogatih ampak rajs od revnih
<slax0r> sign me right the fuck up :P
<slax0r> kaj bo zdaj spet nek bitcoin "fork" ?
<slax0r> silver?
<idioterna> segwit2x
<idioterna> ampak slabo kaze
<sasa84> fantje, dejte mi povedat, če se bo kdaj kej splačal kupt...mogoče za bicikl zaslužm :P
<zdobbie> "sam da pac ne bomo vzel dnarja od bogatih ampak rajs od revnih"
<zdobbie> a tak si
<slax0r> sasa84: par dni se pocakaj, potem pa all in na bitcoin
<sasa84> slax0r: ti me boš res še kej nategnu :\
<sasa84> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6120.00, low: 5980.11, high: 6400.00, bid: 6110.51, ask: 6120.00
<slax0r> mogoce pa res https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1061/1924/products/Smirk_Face_Emoji_large.png?v=1480481057
<sasa84> banda!
<slax0r> nisem jaz taki
<sasa84> lump!
<sasa84> slax0r: a res ti kriješ izgube pol? :P
<zdobbie> duplo!
<slax0r> sasa84: se bova ze zmenla :P
<matjaz> .yt $save dat money
<jabuk1> Lil Dicky - $ave Dat Money feat. Fetty Wap and Rich Homie Quan (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvHYWD29ZNY
<matjaz> tsk tsk tsk tsk
<idioterna> zdobbie: ja tko dela ICO
<idioterna> duplo krije izgube?
<zdobbie> slaxor bo duplo kril sasi
<slax0r> kinder duplo
<zdobbie> $save -- PHP trauma
<slax0r> php ftw
<slax0r> pozabil podaljsat domeno
<slax0r> juhu \o/
<idioterna> sasa84: ne zdej v crypto dajat
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se splača!
<CrazyLemon> kr all in!
<slax0r> why not
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/e03ekMq.jpg
<slax0r> ta se pa lepo prilega k tisti izjavi od prej idioterna
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> PonziLemon
<idioterna> ce od bogatih dnar vzames se pol oni odlocajo namest tebe
<sasa84> ponzilemon :D
<sasa84> sem mislila, da piše PenziLemon :D
<idioterna> close enough
<slax0r> https://orig00.deviantart.net/1ede/f/2012/026/b/f/flying_vs_cycling_by_bairuidahu-d4brw8p.png
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk1> https://i.redd.it/0c4bwxygwjwz.jpg
<slax0r> idioterna: saj ne vem koliko si se developerja in vimmerja zdaj ko si se upokojil, ampak ce si se kaj z nami v vodi, priporocam fzf in vim plugin za fzf, in silversearcher (ce ze slucajno ne uporabljas)
<slax0r> shits fast yo!
<idioterna> hm silversearcher sm enkrat probu instalirat pa neki ni delal k mam ancient ubuntu na uni masini
<idioterna> mogoce bom 18.04
<matjaz> slax0r, what's a silversearcher?
<slax0r> matjaz: you know ack?
<matjaz> yiss
<slax0r> it's ack on steroids
<matjaz> mmkay, will check
<matjaz> but, it's slower than ripgrep!
<slax0r> true
<CrazyLemon> rip
<CrazyLemon> Udeležite se prihajajočega dogodka v vaši bližini. ￼
<CrazyLemon> WordCamp US
<CrazyLemon> Nashville, TN, USA
<CrazyLemon> petek, 1. december, 2017
<CrazyLemon> gg wordpress
<slax0r> y u got wordpress mailing list subscription? :O
<CrazyLemon> i dont
<CrazyLemon> its in the dashboard
<dz0ny> https://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2017/11/starcraft-ii-goes-free-to-play-seven-years-after-launch/
<jabuk1> Starcraft II goes free-to-play seven years after launch | Ars Technica UK
<jabuk1> Single-player campaign, ranked multiplayer available free of charge
<CrazyLemon> .yt allta bravado
<jabuk1> Clip Bravado https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4hGiosQXxY
<CrazyLemon> .yt alltta bravado
<jabuk1> AllttA (20syl & Mr. J. Medeiros) - Bravado { Fg. VII } https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcDffPbXOVs
<CrazyLemon> noise rap tunes
<CrazyLemon> kako bi preveril katera različica paketa je v proposed repozitoriju?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: yum --disablerepo="*" --enablerepo="proposed" info package
<CrazyLemon> yum up your arse
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> mmkay
<CrazyLemon> that does not sound like it was intended to sound
<matjaz> apt-cache policy then
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne pokaže proposed
<CrazyLemon> razn če omogočiš proposed
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol mas shitton of betaish packages
<matjaz> wth je proposed?
<CrazyLemon> also.. google zdaj podpira "whats this song"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz testing
<matjaz> a ti hočeš pogledat katera je verzija v paketu v disablanem repotu?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<matjaz> glhf
<matjaz> use web
<CrazyLemon> tywd
<CrazyLemon> matjaz used it
<CrazyLemon> pointless
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> apt install mypackage/artful-proposed
<CrazyLemon> ne najde zadeve
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je zihr not!
<CrazyLemon> mypackage is mutter..
<matjaz> apt-get install mutter/artful-proposed?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to enaka zadeva?
<CrazyLemon> yup..it is
<CrazyLemon> E: Izdaje 'artful-proposed' za 'mutter' ni mogoče najti
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1
<jabuk1> 3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1 : mutter package : Ubuntu
<matjaz> longballin' here, ampak a si pognal apt update? :D
<matjaz> aja sej ni enejblan
<matjaz> čaki, a lahko sploh inštaliraš če ni enejblan?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup.. z zgornjim ukazom se da instalirat
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<jabuk1> Testing/EnableProposed - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> Alternatively, you can use apt-get to install a package from -proposed by using
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get install packagename/xenial-proposed
<CrazyLemon> This method uses a higher priority to install packages.
<matjaz> ja, ampak še zmeri moraš enejblat repo
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> hence the alternatively
<matjaz> After enabling the -proposed archive as shown above, you can configure apt to allow selective installs of packages from it instead of upgrading all of your packages to the -proposed versions.
<matjaz> to piše na vrhu sekcije
<matjaz> pol je pa alternatively za to opcijo
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<matjaz> alternativa za pinnanje
<CrazyLemon> did that
<CrazyLemon> didnt work
<matjaz> si dal apt update? :D
<CrazyLemon> dude
<CrazyLemon> i'm not msev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> tole je ubuntu-si alternativa za ste že resetiral modem
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> tudi tale gui korak moraš narest
<CrazyLemon> E: Izdaje 'artful-proposed' za 'mutter' ni mogoče najti
<CrazyLemon> still
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> maybe i should reboot :D
<matjaz> you do that
<CrazyLemon> i did that
<CrazyLemon> same crap
<matjaz> I have a solution
<matjaz> install Arch
<matjaz> no such problems here
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly
<matjaz> I'm not!
<matjaz> Y O U  A R E
<sasa84> ah...če maš windowse vse dela :P
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxXs0Yy5-0Y
<jabuk1> Fuck Updates - Endless Jess - YouTube
<jabuk1> I've fucking had it with this shit, I will wipe my ass on Bill Gates' mother's face. twitter: https://twitter.com/TheFootwearMan patreon: https://www.patreon...
<zdobbie> late, but hey https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7cRO5EcFfs
<jabuk1> Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture - YouTube
<jabuk1> Tchaikovsky's famous 1812 Overture performed by the Hallé Orchestra, conducted by Mark Elder at the Royal Albert Hall during the Nations Favourite Prom 2004.
<matjaz> 205 years late but mmkay
<CrazyLemon> mutter v proposed \o/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DODVJd5W4AAi_xK.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> ^ ICO explained
<CrazyLemon> also.. we all know how spoon and sporks guy got his porsche
<CrazyLemon> +now
<sasa84> thanks CrazyLemon
<sasa84> grem pančkat
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-08
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<metalcamp-> yo
<matjaz> sup
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> kake mate kaj color scheme v terminalih?
<pcpostar> gray on black
<pcpostar> white on blac me mal bode.
<pcpostar> al pa svetlo siva na temno sivi.
<pcpostar> sigurno pa ne nič v stilu "dark- on light-"
<slax0r> mislil sem actual color scheme... solarized, atelier, .... :)
<napsy> js mam molokai
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> zgleda interesting
<slax0r> nope, prevec kontrasta
<napsy> https://github.com/Mayccoll/Gogh/blob/master/content/themes.md
<jabuk1> Gogh/themes.md at master · Mayccoll/Gogh · GitHub
<jabuk1> Gogh - Color Scheme for Gnome Terminal and Pantheon Terminal
<napsy> drugace pa tole uporablam
<metalcamp-> isto
<metalcamp-> trenutno imam vag
<matjaz> slax0r, derp
<matjaz> https://github.com/mfin/dotfiles/blob/master/urxvt/.colors/derp
<jabuk1> dotfiles/derp at master · mfin/dotfiles · GitHub
<jabuk1> dotfiles - no passwords here ... I hope.
<matjaz> izgleda pa tkole
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/a/slRAt
<jabuk1> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk1> Post with 0 views.
<sasa84> slax0r: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2q284h2xz0r7bht/sasa%40Lenovo%3A%20~_002.bmp?dl=0
<jabuk1> Dropbox - sasa@Lenovo: ~_002.bmp
<jabuk1> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<dz0ny> #mojterminal https://i.imgur.com/h3WGYju.png
<slax0r> najdu nov colorscheme \o/ https://i.imgur.com/5u5JshS.png
<slax0r> woah dz0ny
<slax0r> u almost gave ma heart attack!
<matjaz> slax0r, Iosevka ne?
<slax0r> le wut? :D
<matjaz> font :D
<slax0r> pragmatapro
<slax0r> *font                          : PragmataProMono:size=11
<matjaz> ful je bodopen Iosevki
<matjaz> podoben*
<matjaz> bodopen wtf :D
<slax0r> dyslexia is a bitch
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: sry :D
<dz0ny> wow https://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=ssh+-t+-l+root+dz0ny+
<jabuk1> explainshell.com - ssh -t -l root dz0ny
<matjaz> useful!
<slax0r> dz0ny: pa ne mislim zaradi barve... suhosin
<dz0ny> haha
<matjaz> https://wolfstreet.com/2017/11/07/how-can-a-company-once-worth-30b-lose-443m-on-just-208m-in-revenues-heres-how/
<jabuk1> How Can a Company Once Worth $30B Lose $443M on Just $208M in Revenues? Here’s How | Wolf Street
<matjaz> amazing
<zdobbie> "It wasn’t easy, but here’s how they did it:"
<matjaz> proper shit
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/XyJRCUm.jpg
<sasa84> zdobersek iz bek!
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk1> https://i.redd.it/ikt6j7usxnwz.jpg
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> luškan kužek!
<sasa84> <3
<idioterna> u u
<idioterna> a je to tekma?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/dog-whisperer.jpg
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila..bi ti zgubu! a si to z nokio 3310 slikal?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> jooooj, idioterna ma tud luškano psičko
<slax0r> dude....that's a person
<idioterna> bitch
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6472.98, low: 6050.00, high: 6520.00, bid: 6470.00, ask: 6472.98
<sasa84> ccc
<pitastrudl> hai
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<sasa84> haihai
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hai hai
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/windyty/API
<jabuk1> GitHub - windyty/API: Windyty API
<jabuk1> Windyty API
<pitastrudl> sprobavam vertical monitor, shit is tite, yo
<pitastrudl> kaj bi moral na xfce dat, da bi lahko premikal Å¡e okna na horizontalne dele?
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat lahko dam okno na levo ali desno stran ekrana
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zadnjič sm ravno gledal 40" vertical monitor :D
<CrazyLemon> 3k+ € :D
<pitastrudl> wow
<pitastrudl> tega k mam js je mislm da 24"
<pitastrudl> ne
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to ni bil monitor monitor ampak neka zadeva v smislu reklamni pano or smth
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> en je HP monitor LED LCD Z24i drug pa dell u2412mc
<pitastrudl> oba 24"
<CrazyLemon> kje maš to?
<pitastrudl> na Å¡ihtu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/h0t_max/status/928269320064450560
<jabuk1> Maxim Goryachy on Twitter: "Game over! We (I and @_markel___ ) have obtained fully functional JTAG for Intel CSME via USB DCI. #intelme #jtag #inteldci https://t.co/cRPuO8J0oG"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-databreaches/former-yahoo-ceo-apologizes-for-data-breach-blames-russians-idUSKBN1D825V
<jabuk1> Former Yahoo CEO apologizes for data breach, blames Russians | Reuters
<jabuk1> Former Yahoo Chief Executive Marissa Mayer apologized on Wednesday for a pair of massive data breaches at the internet company, blaming Russian agents, at a hearing on the growing number of cyber attacks involving major U.S. companies.
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 15.km  Z od Å ENTILJA V SLOVENSKIH GOR @08/11/2017 19:36:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.7+N,+15.47+E
<sasa84> slax0r, a te je stresel?
<matjaz> pitastrudl: welcome to verticalmasterrace!
<CrazyLemon> i.e no fun just work dewds and dewdettes
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je ubuntu-advantage-tools
<zdobbie> tools for advantage
<zdobbie> ... on Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> u smart booooi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/08/spacex-rocket-engine-explosion-texas/
<jabuk1> A SpaceX rocket engine exploded during a 'qualification test' in Texas
<jabuk1> SpaceX was testing a rocket engine on Sunday when it exploded, and now the aerospace company is trying to figure out what happened. The incident happened at a c...
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-09
<metalcamp-> jutro
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw
<jabuk1> SLON IN SADEŽ- Jebejo nas - YouTube
<jabuk1> moj avtorski video narejen z movie makerjem :D
<napsy> l
<zdobbie_> TIL Nigerija ma ~185mio prebivalcev
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6434.99, low: 6155.00, high: 6858.99, bid: 6416.01, ask: 6434.96
<slax0r> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7381.97, low: 7080.01, high: 7888.00, bid: 7377.88, ask: 7381.97
<slax0r> hot dawg
<sasa84> hai hai zdobbie_
<zdobbie_> haiaiaiaiai
<sasa84> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/watch-nba-games-in-terminal-cli?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<jabuk1> Watch NBA Games in the Terminal - OMG! Ubuntu!
<sasa84> :D
<jabuk1> NBA Go is a CLI app that puts realtime NBA scores in the terminal. The open-source tool can also access detailed game stats and player information.
<slax0r> to je kot poslusanje fuzbala po radiu
<slax0r> a-pass!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> print "a-pass!"
<sasa84> :D
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6301.99, low: 6155.00, high: 6858.99, bid: 6295.00, ask: 6302.00
<b4d> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15660776 Zanimiv nacin za prit na vrh hackernewsov
<jabuk1> All ovh datacenters are down | Hacker News
<b4d> odleti ti cel datacenter :D
<napsy> uporabla kdo weechat?
<napsy> se mi zdi bolsi od irssi
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> sam uporabljam web klienta
<napsy> aja
<napsy> copy/paste mi ne dela ce mam enejblan mouse support
<dz0ny> weechat kot bouncer :)
<metalcamp-> "To make error is human. To propagate error to all server in automatic way is #devops"
<metalcamp-> dober find b4d
<sasa84> kakšen klient pa uporabljate za npr. hangouts/fb messenger ipd...?
<napsy> js mam hangouts extension za chrome
<slax0r> inbox.google.com
<slax0r> fb messenger?
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> no thanks
<b4d> metalcamp-: ni blo tezko najt, eno stranko imamo, ki ima precej infrastrukture pri OVH, zjutraj me je zbudil rdec monitoring :D
<b4d> napsy: nah, se vedno irssi
<slax0r> weechat boljsi od irssi
<slax0r> v katerem pogledu?
<slax0r> kaj pa irssi ne ponuja?
<napsy> dejansk mi notify plugin dela BP
<napsy> pa sidebar je koristen
<b4d> napsy: dej screenshot :)
<slax0r> kaki sidebar?
<slax0r> aja, kao nicklist?
<slax0r> meh :)
<slax0r> jaz mam notificatione porihtane prek pushbulleta
<b4d> jaz jih nimam :D
<napsy> pa irssi postane nepragleden z 10+ kanalov/chatov
<slax0r> I beg to differ :D
<slax0r> trenutno mam vse skupaj cca 15 kanalov odprtih na dveh networkih + private chat
<slax0r> b4d: https://github.com/jaxbot/irssi-pushbullet-notifications
<jabuk1> GitHub - jaxbot/irssi-pushbullet-notifications: Quick Irssi script that redirects mentions and PMs to Pushbullet
<jabuk1> irssi-pushbullet-notifications - Quick Irssi script that redirects mentions and PMs to Pushbullet
<napsy> https://ibb.co/mYTnFw
<jabuk1> chat — imgbb.com
<jabuk1> Image chat hosted in imgbb.com
<slax0r> so pretty :)
<b4d> napsy: nicklist.pl to podobno dela v irssi
<AtuM> a je v sloveniji Å¡e kak odprt newsgroup server?
<sasa84> men je ful ok franz
<sasa84> https://meetfranz.com/
<jabuk1> Franz – a free messaging app for Slack, Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, Telegram and more
<jabuk1> Franz is a free messaging app /former emperor of Austria, that combines chat & messaging services into one application.
<napsy> ni za linux
<napsy> aja ne je
<slax0r> sasa84: franz ferdinand?
<b4d> slax0r: v cem je spisan?
<slax0r> b4d: kdo?
<sasa84> slax0r, franc d kajzr!
<b4d> bah, narobe autocomplete
<b4d> sasa84: sem mislil :P
<slax0r> JS
<slax0r> kolk vidim na githubu
<slax0r> https://github.com/meetfranz/franz
<jabuk1> GitHub - meetfranz/franz: Franz is a free messaging app for services like WhatsApp, Slack, Messenger and many more.
<jabuk1> franz - Franz is a free messaging app for services like WhatsApp, Slack, Messenger and many more.
<slax0r> JS all the things...unfortunately
<b4d> nabijem ga pol
<b4d> JS je ena navadna kuga za desktop "D
<slax0r> JS je ena navadna kuga
<slax0r> fixed it for ya
<sasa84> jaz ga pa nucam pa mam na enem appu vse chat sranje!
<sasa84> pf!
<sasa84> .gif diva
<jabuk1> http://i.giphy.com/xThuWhoaNyNBjTGERa.gif
<sasa84> damn, ni beyonce :\
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> sasa84: ma kake key bindinge za lazje preklaplanje?
<sasa84> aaaaammmmm
<slax0r> ok :)
<sasa84> ej, kaj se napiše poleg programa v terminal, da se ne zapre, ko zapreš terminal
<slax0r> foo &
<slax0r> oz ne, se bo poleg tega
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa zaganjala iz terminala?
<slax0r> nima gnome kakega launcherja?
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> nohup foo &
<slax0r> pa lahko potem zapres terminal
<slax0r> ali pa:
<slax0r> foo &
<slax0r> disown
<slax0r> pa lahko spet zapres terminal normalno
<AtuM> sasa84: al pa uporabiš screen
<AtuM> sasa84: če želiš enostavno nazaj v program.. če morš pa zalaufat neki in pustit da teče pa tako, kot je napisal slax0r
<slax0r> predvideval sem da gre za gui app :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ne ne, sej je gui app... :D
<sasa84> franz ;)
<slax0r> grancl
<slax0r> err
<sasa84> zaradi conkya me je nek zanimal :)
<slax0r> francl
<sasa84> freno
<slax0r> franci na bilanci
<sasa84> uf!
<sasa84> tam sem bla prvič pr 16ih... pa ene par let nazaj, kko se je kolegica poročila in smo mel dekliščino...pa pač skakal po lj :P
<sasa84> katastrofa ej
<sasa84> tko pa še nisem bla prešlatana od bab pa dedcov
<zdobbie_> o.O
<slax0r> opa
 * sasa84 gre jest (od hudga)
<zdobbie_> zdaj sam se rabmo kemika, da pove, kje pa on slata zenske!
<slax0r> msev-: ^
<slax0r> wait
<slax0r> sasa84: pri 16ih ste mele dekliscino?
<AtuM> slax0r: ponekod je to že "stara roba"
<slax0r> o.O
<AtuM> imel sem sošolko, ki je bila pri 14ih že noseča.. v šoli je bila sicer le do 12. leta..
<dz0ny> to na kmetih prej začne štale delat :)
<b4d> zdobbie_: hahahah
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> slax0r, ne ne...pr 16ih sem bla prvič v FnB, ene 3-4 leta nazaj pa zadnjič
<sasa84> 2x vsega skupaj
<sasa84> pa to kar eni modeli težijo in težijo... na metelkovi je blo pol bl zakon :P
<metalcamp-> marsikaj rata zakon, ko človek spije nekaj medvedje krvi
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sem bla pa kar trezna, ker sem vozila :D
<slax0r> FnB ?
<slax0r> wait
<slax0r> franci na bilanci je actual place?
<slax0r> in/ali skupina?
<napsy> lokal v ljubljani
<napsy> tak .. dost 'vaski'
<slax0r> aha
<slax0r> se vidi da nisem nic po lj lutal nikoli
<zdobbie_> https://www.economist.com/blogs/buttonwood/2017/11/greater-fool-theory-0
<slax0r> oh noes
<sasa84> slax0r, mhm... pa tko mal starej generacija ke hod
<sasa84> pa žur se začne, ko je komad od saške lendero, natalije verboten ipd
<slax0r> https://steemit.com/bitcoin/@spiftheninja/alert-segwit2x-is-controlled-by-the-banksters-the-plot-thickens-look-at-this-evidence
<slax0r> sasa84: sounds like not my place
<sasa84> slax0r, starejši si in maš rad tako musko... !
<sasa84> slax0r, kakšno musko poslušaš v avtu?
<slax0r> saske lendero ziher ne
<sasa84> o_O
<slax0r> sasa84: a je res tako cudno? :P
<sasa84> slax0r, mhm
<slax0r> sasa84: wut?! REALLY?! :D
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa naj saso lendero poslusal?
<slax0r> ali natalijo verboten?
<sasa84> tak tip si se mi zdel
<sasa84> to je tko, k dab bi mislu, da CrazyLemon posluša kej druzga kt primorske fantje
<sasa84> fante*
<dz0ny> modrijane
<slax0r> heh :)
<slax0r> sasa84: nimam drugace nekega tipa kar se tice muzike :)
<slax0r> slovenske po vecini ne maram, je zelo redka pesem ki bi jo dal na usb kljuc v avtu
<slax0r> drugace pa rock in metal my fav, poslusam pa tudi electro, house, techno, etc
<slax0r> pa rap, vsaj ta newage mi ni ravno pri srcu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4O24mfB24o
<jabuk1> Tom Grennan - Royal Highness - YouTube
<jabuk1> You can listen to 'Royal Highness' on Spotify here: http://smarturl.it/ROYALHIGHNESS You can pre-order Tom's debut album 'Lighting Matches' here: http://smar...
<CrazyLemon> tale ma catchy tune
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFYVcz7h3o0
<jabuk1> Amon Amarth "Twilight of the Thunder God" - YouTube
<jabuk1> Buy: http://www.indiemerch.com/metalbladerecords/item/10964 iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/album/id288251025 Amon Amarth "Twilight of the Thunder God" from ...
<slax0r> to pa trenutno leti na playlisti :P
<slax0r> ozivajte
<slax0r> I is out
<slax0r> o/
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> tole zgleda kot fotoshop fail https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/LEAGOO-KIICAA-MIX-5-5-Full-Screen-Android7-0-MTK6750T-Quad-Core-Smartphone-3GB-RAM-32GB/32832235608.html
<jabuk1> octa core smartphone Picture - More Detailed Picture about LEAGOO KIICAA MIX 5.5" Full Screen Android7.0 MTK6750T Octa Core Smartphone 3GB RAM 32GB Dual Back Cams Front Fingerprint Phone Picture in Mobile Phones from LEAGOO Official Store | Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> octa core smartphone Picture from LEAGOO Official Store about LEAGOO KIICAA MIX 5.5" Full Screen Android7.0 MTK6750T Octa Core Smartphone 3GB RAM 32GB Dual Back Cams Front Fingerprint Phone Picture, smartphone 3gb ram Picture, 3gb ram Picture and more on Aliexpress.com
<dz0ny> it is :D https://i.imgur.com/FwN7XSj.png
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/928538146387775488
<jabuk1> dz0ny on Twitter: "Any plans for super PSU powered by @Tesla ? https://t.co/iwGyJTinhW"
<CrazyLemon> PSU => powerpack :)
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> dz0ny, življenje ni potica
<dz0ny> sasa84: a ti slucajno kdaj teces tud
<dz0ny> al sam kolo?
<sasa84> sem ene 3-4 leta nazaj
<CrazyLemon> generators are so '90s solution
<sasa84> 3?
<CrazyLemon> 4?
<sasa84> 3 ja :)
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> zdej sam bicikl dz0ny
<dz0ny> sasa84: sm mislu da sm te vidu prejsn teden :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, če sem brez kikle tekla skoz gozd v BP...možno
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> tm z vase ulce je ena crnolaska tekla
<dz0ny> sasa84: aja :D?
<CrazyLemon> crnolaska?
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj je sasa crnolaska?
<dz0ny> https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/737818/3e293b6b20f8de9a/
<jabuk1> The rise and fall of Limux [LWN.net]
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: barva las pa res ni set in stone
<dz0ny> well lahko je bla tud rjavolaska
<dz0ny> zihr pa ne blond
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si se mimo mene pelou???
 * sasa84 se zgroženo vpraša, kako ve dz0ny, kje sasa84 živi???
<sasa84> :O
<sasa84> o_O
 * sasa84 zaklene vrata in spusti rolete
<dz0ny> sasa84: sama si povedala :)
<sasa84> aja...sej res
 * sasa84 odklene
<sasa84> pridi dz0ny, pridi!
<msev-> amm
<sasa84> mhm
<msev-> kašno 2 v 1 detachable tablico priporočate :) zaslon tm 12-13", a surface 3 al 4? a huawei matebook kšn? da nima huge bezlov da ma kovinsko ohišje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.joybuy.com/600159984.html?isActivitying=true
<jabuk1> Nokia 7 4GB +64GB black mobile phone - Mobile Phones - Joybuy.com
<jabuk1> Buy Nokia 7 4GB +64GB black mobile phone, best Mobile Phones price on Joybuy.com.
<CrazyLemon> why the fudge ni nokie 7 v EU?!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: cause china!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meh
<CrazyLemon> stupid chyna
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-10
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://www.statista.com/chart/11754/the-best-and-worst-countries-for-women-worldwide/
<jabuk1> •Chart: The Best And Worst Countries For Women Worldwide| Statista
<jabuk1> This chart shows countries ranked by quality of women&#039;s lives in 2017 (0 = worst, 1 = best).
<metalcamp-> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/alexkohler/prealloc
<jabuk1> GitHub - alexkohler/prealloc: prealloc is a Go static analysis tool to find slice declarations that could potentially be preallocated.
<jabuk1> prealloc is a Go static analysis tool to find slice declarations that could potentially be preallocated.
<slax0r> dz0ny: poznam ze, hvala vseeno :)
<metalcamp-> sup
<metalcamp-> vsi pridno delate
<metalcamp-> a speed je spet na dopustu?
<slax0r> speed je v kocevju
<zdobbie> drag racea
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/MrSXnDI.gifv
<jabuk1> Another beautiful girl got played by the decoy ball.
<dz0ny> msev when yung :D
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5964.91, low: 5885.00, high: 6346.81, bid: 5942.49, ask: 5972.05
<idioterna> idgi
<idioterna> a ce zogo ujames jo loh obdrzis al kako
<matjaz> ta pogled fotra v rdeči majci, priceless
<matjaz> idioterna, jup
<matjaz> maš pa tud kretene
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ2UIfV_GA4
<jabuk1> Astros Fan Steals Home Run ball from Woman and Throws it Back - YouTube
<jabuk1> Astros fan steals home run ball and throws it back Astros vs Dodgers World Series Game 5 Puig Home run Astros Fan Steals HR Ball Throws Back astros fan throw...
<slax0r> http://www.justbatreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Ez5zd-1.jpg
<slax0r> this lad got to keep the bat
<matjaz> actually, I take that back, tist model je mojster :D
<matjaz> "It's actually considered it's bad karma if the opposing team hits the home run and you keep the ball"
<matjaz> :D
<idioterna> aha ok
<idioterna> TIL
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5911.00, low: 5811.11, high: 6346.81, bid: 5910.00, ask: 5911.00
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5839.77, low: 5770.00, high: 6346.81, bid: 5811.50, ask: 5839.76
<zdobbie> lul
<CrazyLemon> 2k here we come!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5849.99, low: 5766.46, high: 6346.81, bid: 5842.00, ask: 5849.99
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/928742450616713216
<jabuk1> God on Twitter: "The only person who ever needs to watch you masturbate is Jesus."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> best louis ck joke i guess
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 5.km  V od GROSUPLJA @10/11/2017 16:14:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.96+N,+14.73+E
<pitastrudl> kaj so kakšna dobra orodja/appi za delat zapiske?
<pitastrudl> ne glih tko za predavanja al pa kaj, ampak tko, za work-oriented stuff
<idioterna> paper pa svincnik_
<idioterna> ?
<zdobbie> kladivo pa dleta
<idioterna> ja se podlago rabs
<pitastrudl> idioterna: bi raje digitalno
<pitastrudl> :)
<CrazyLemon> google keep anyone?
<zdobbie> google keep your data
<msev-> a pol za 2 v 1 tablet pc nimate kšnega dobrga nasveta
<pitastrudl> google keep je bolje za kake hitre liste itd
<pitastrudl> se mi ne zdi neki tolko fleksibilen tudi
<CrazyLemon> kako fleksibilen pa mora bit tvoj app za delat zapiske?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> must have is what? emojis? :D
<pitastrudl> nevem, gledam za kaj takega kot je onenote
<idioterna> ja zakaj pa one note ne uporablas?
<pitastrudl> rad bi nekaj kar bi lahko sam postavil za sprobat
<pitastrudl> tud one one mi ne dela najbolje ko imaš veliko vsebine
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: men je vsec hack.md
<idioterna> direktorij tekst fajlov?
<pitastrudl> mam že neki svojega nastavljen z tekst fajli potem pa enkaspuliram snippet z {{ }} in z awkom najdem tisto kar rabim
<pitastrudl> pač mam nek majhen alias semizdi
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: si bom pogledu, ty
<CrazyLemon> https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/11/prima-bionic-eye/
<jabuk1> jwz: Prima Bionic Eye
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> me zanima kak bi možgani sploh sprocesiral nek drugačen input iz tega čipa
<pitastrudl> s tem si bi lahko nataknil Å¡e en input zadaj pa bi lahk nazaj gledu :D
<pitastrudl> split screen IRL
<CrazyLemon> tole je tempting http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=18059
<jabuk1> P: Samsung Galaxy Gear S3 Frontier - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<jabuk1> Prodam pametno uro Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, kupljeno konec decembra 2016, brezhibno, z vsem, kar sodi v prodajni komplet, originalno embalazo, rac...
<zdobbie> tempt away
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> čakam nokio :)
<jabuk1> M 1.6 > 22.km  J od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @10/11/2017 19:19:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.62+N,+16.06+E
<CrazyLemon> am..revertal sem merge (ki ga nisem pushal)
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je stanje
<CrazyLemon> Your branch is ahead of 'origin/master' by 8 commits.
<CrazyLemon>   (use "git push" to publish your local commits)
<CrazyLemon> nothing to commit, working tree clean
<CrazyLemon> ampak.. nothing to commit če sm naredu revert
<CrazyLemon> kako počistit to 'stanje' :D
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu me moti samo to sporočilo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> raje dobi pravi commit id preko git reflog
<lynxlynxlynx> in resetiraj nanj
<lynxlynxlynx> revert zabeleži nov commit
<CrazyLemon> jp..too late
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-11
<gregor3000> ali je kdo uporabil Xplore tipkovnico ali mis? imajo napisano, da deluje v Linux sistemu (gaming linija).
<speed-> hail
<speed-> to 2k!!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aP9z16q_460s_v1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .brc eur
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5584.99, low: 5399.91, high: 6016.00, bid: 5574.21, ask: 5583.98
<idioterna> buy soon? :)
<speed-> na 2k
<idioterna> sej je ze 2k?
<speed-> ce ni
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5519.77, low: 5320.00, high: 5895.99, bid: 5492.03, ask: 5518.07
#ubuntu-si 2017-11-12
<zdobbie> .yt bon iver perth
<jabuk1> Bon Iver - Perth https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIluBvQ77Bk
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32747226651.html?Rvb2VjA
<jabuk1> Bluedio TE Sports Bluetooth headset/Wireless headphone in ear earbuds Built in Mic Sweat proof earphone-in Earphones & Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap earphone holder, Buy Quality earphone cord directly from China earphones for tiny ears Suppliers: Bluedio TE Sports Bluetooth headset/Wireless headphone in-ear earbuds Built-in Mic Sweat proof earphone
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ mnenje?
<CrazyLemon> or this
<CrazyLemon> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32821244791.html?Rvb2VjA
<jabuk1> Bluedio T4S Active Noise Cancelling Wireless Bluetooth Headphones wireless Headset with Mic-in Earphones & Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap bluetooth headphones wireless headset, Buy Quality wireless headset directly from China headset with mic Suppliers: Bluedio T4S Active Noise Cancelling Wireless Bluetooth Headphones wireless Headset with Mic
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> https://bluedio.aliexpress.com/store/1405349?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.1c52dc8dzu9Zhm
<jabuk1> Bluedio official store - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Sellingand more on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Bluedio official store Sellsand more atOnline Store On Aliexpress.com, Safe Payment and Worldwide Shipping
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: okol 50 bos placeu
<dz0ny> k mas se davek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak davek? iz spanije pridejo!
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bila še nižja cena
<CrazyLemon> meh!
<dz0ny> aptx nimajo
<dz0ny> ce bos gledal filme bo mal zamika
<dz0ny> za musko je ok
<CrazyLemon> hm.. good point :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men pise da ne dostavljao z spanije
<dz0ny> it etd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni pa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kateri link gledaš?
<dz0ny> ta tazadn
<dz0ny> sam to seller nastavi
<dz0ny> po moje neve da je it blizje si kot pa espana :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče nimajo na zalogi v it skladišču :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://i.imgur.com/u7d67eD.png
<dz0ny> jst mam ž v naslovu
<dz0ny> zihr special zato :D
<CrazyLemon> maan.. mikajo me :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bluedio-F2-Active-Noise-Cancelling-Wireless-Bluetooth-Headphones-wireless-Headset-with-Mic/1405349_32812776850.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3d7c8875vGYaDp
<jabuk1> Aliexpress.com - Online Shopping for Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles and more
<jabuk1> Online Shopping at a cheapest price for Automotive, Phones & Accessories, Computers & Electronics, Fashion, Beauty & Health, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Weddings & Events and more; just about anything else
<CrazyLemon> bi pa rad take slušalke da lahko poslušam in musko in pa uporabljam na računalniku
<dz0ny> tle en opisuje da so ful tezke
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a za chat?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. tudi
<CrazyLemon> ampak primarno pa ni namenjeno chatu
<dz0ny> k ponavad je tko da za chat pod linux lahko samo hpf profil uporabljaš
<dz0ny> kar je slabš kot telefon
<CrazyLemon> hfp?
<dz0ny> headphone profile
<CrazyLemon> gotcha
<CrazyLemon> sam popravu sm tvoj typo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Bluedio-U-UFO-High-End-Bluetooth-headphone-Patented-8Tracks-3D-Sound-Aluminum-alloy-HiFi-wireless-Over/1405349_32301768166.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.2eefe524zBTUE4
<jabuk1> Aliexpress.com : Buy Bluedio U(UFO)High End Bluetooth headphone Patented 8 Drivers/3D Sound/Aluminum alloy/HiFi wireless Over Ear headphone from Reliable bluetooth headphone suppliers on Bluedio official store
<jabuk1> Find More Earphones & Headphones Information about Bluedio U(UFO)High End Bluetooth headphone Patented 8 Drivers/3D Sound/Aluminum alloy/HiFi wireless Over Ear headphone,High Quality bluetooth headphone,China over-ear headphones Suppliers, Cheap bluedio u (ufo) from Bluedio official store on Aliexpress.com
<CrazyLemon> te tudi zgledajo zelo v redu
<dz0ny> https://www.bluetooth.com/specifications/assigned-numbers/hands-free-profile
<jabuk1> Hands Free Profile |Bluetooth Technology Website
<jabuk1> The Hands-free profile describes how a gateway device can be used to place and receive calls for a hand-free device.
<dz0ny> sm mel kr prow :)
<dz0ny> jst sm vceri za 200€ krame nabavu
<dz0ny> sigh
<CrazyLemon> prov si mel ja...sam si mel typo ker je hfp ne hpf :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj si pa nabavu
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Audio#HFP_Audio_Setup
<jabuk1> Touch/Audio - Ubuntu Wiki
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kvaliteta zvoka je slaba
<dz0ny> k je amr kodek
<dz0ny> 8b 22khz
<CrazyLemon> 8b is plenty!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> res navadn hisni telefon ma bolje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej si me prepričal no.. ne bom zapravljal denarja :/
<dz0ny> nabavu polno krame > yeelight, esp chips ..
<CrazyLemon> krama indeed
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Bluetooth-4-0-Key-Finder-Anti-lost-Alarm-Mini-Finder-Locator-GPS-Tracker-Child-Pet/32831218345.html
<jabuk1> 2017 Bluetooth 4.0 Key Finder Anti lost Alarm Mini Finder Locator GPS Tracker Child Pet Smart Tracker for iPhone for Samsung-in Anti Lost Reminder from Mother & Kids on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<jabuk1> Cheap tracker children, Buy Quality tracker smart directly from China tracker for pets Suppliers: 2017 Bluetooth 4.0 Key Finder Anti-lost Alarm Mini Finder Locator GPS Tracker Child Pet Smart Tracker for iPhone for Samsung
<dz0ny> tole je sk noro pocen
<CrazyLemon> meh :D
<dz0ny> upam samo da je na pcbju se programing port
<CrazyLemon> koliko krat pa zgubiš stuff? :)
<dz0ny> ni to
<dz0ny> cheap hw
<CrazyLemon> pa tale GPS locating je tudi en BS
<dz0ny> k zna bluettoth
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> google beacons lahko nardis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj boš pa ustvaru s temi yeelighti pa ESPji
<dz0ny> cheap hue
<CrazyLemon> ampak a ni yeelight že cheap hue?
<dz0ny> espji so pa en drug projekt
<dz0ny> ne delajo na muzko recimo :9
<dz0ny> za android maš en service
<dz0ny> k krade value za ambilight
<dz0ny> to posleš na yeelight
<dz0ny> pa yeelight ma gogle asistent podporo
<CrazyLemon> 'ok google' 'make my lights dance to music'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sej yeelight ze mam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny katere slušalke pa ti maš da podpirajo aptx?
<dz0ny> sam samo navadne
<dz0ny> nimam :)
<dz0ny> bbl volt
 * CrazyLemon already did
<CrazyLemon> glhf
<CrazyLemon> https://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/headphones/best-wireless-bluetooth-headphones
<jabuk1> Best wireless Bluetooth headphones 2017 | What Hi-Fi?
<jabuk1> Who needs wires? With superb sound quality and maximum convenience, now's the time to join the Bluetooth revolution.
<dz0ny> get life have fuck?
<msev-> https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_605468.html?wid=21 tole je prava ane :D
<jabuk1> Original Xiaomi Huami AMAZFIT Sports Bluetooth Smart Watch ENGLISH VERSION-$89.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$89.99 + free shipping, buy Original Xiaomi Huami AMAZFIT Sports Bluetooth Smart Watch online shopping at GearBest.com.
<msev-> zj je fletn mal dolar dol padu
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je chinese fake
<CrazyLemon> a je zunaj kak nov kul must see film?
<dz0ny> nope
<msev-> lol CrazyLemon ne me trollat :P
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB8mCNhdL88
<jabuk1> Amazfit Watch Maps + GPS offline [NEW APK compatible] - YouTube
<jabuk1> Tutorial: http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=1329352 AMAZFIT PACE 1.3.3.b
<msev-> dzony a si že sprobal tole
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/webmink/status/928995680915542016
<jabuk1> Simon Phipps on Twitter: "Great reason why European open source projects should not use Github: Aggressive abuse of DMCA. #sfscon https://t.co/iGd1TxvlwR"
<msev-> končn sm kupu ta amazefit :)
<CrazyLemon> no way
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo black friday
<CrazyLemon> ti pa zdaj zapravljaš dnar
<CrazyLemon> no..kmalu bo black friday
<msev-> ah nima veze :D
<msev-> zj bom Å¡e uno kamerco kupu gitup git2
<msev-> a svetuješ da počakam do black fridaya :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je itak too late
<CrazyLemon> če si že kupu uro kupi še kamerco
<Todorich> pozz iz hrvaške
<Todorich> www.youtube.com/watch?v=S73_gV-jCzY
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5220.00, low: 4736.46, high: 5600.00, bid: 5210.04, ask: 5219.67
<CrazyLemon> its happening
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk1> M 1.7 > 5.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @12/11/2017 21:57:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+14.49+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-05
<napsy> lp
<napsy> da se vam predstavim moj projekt ... :)
<napsy> http://mojakosarica.net
<linkdoggo> ^ mojakoĹĄarica.net ^
<pitastrudl> najs
<pitastrudl> https://www.bolha.com/avto-moto/pnevmatike/19-colne-pnevmatike/sava-intensa-uhp-2-245-40-r19-98y-xl--1321565910.html za tale link ne dobi cene
<linkdoggo> ^ Sava Intensa UHP 2 ( 245/40 R19 98Y XL ) :: bolha.com https://tinyurl.com/y8knjafs ^
<pitastrudl> sem neki random linke sprobal :D
<napsy> aha kul
<napsy> bom pocekiru
<pitastrudl> ampak tut kul da lahko deliš povezavo naprej
<zdobbie> nice rubber
<napsy> men pride prav ce recimo gledam stanovanja
<napsy> da ni treba bookmarkat pa pol spet cez par mesecev it skoz vse
<CrazyLemon> 502 Bad Gateway
<CrazyLemon> nginx/1.10.3 (Ubuntu)
<CrazyLemon> yay for ubuntu napsy :P
<CrazyLemon> not so yay for 502!
<napsy> oh snap
<napsy> fixed :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pixabay.com/en/basket-shopping-wicker-basket-159430/       nekaj takega rabiš kot favicon :)
<napsy> ta je kr lepa :)
<sasa84> jou jou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> woooooow
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vudaAYx2IcE
<linkdoggo> ^ The Millennial Question - YouTube ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če bi jaz mela permanenten voice? :P
<sasa84> to bi pomenil, da moje čvekanje ni šlo v maloro :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a veš kaj.. tole je zate
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/girlsreallyrule/status/1058839948185473024
<linkdoggo> ^ Amee Vanderpool #WaveCast on Twitter: "There goes the Virgin Mary down a flooded street in Venice, Italy...seems about right.‌ " https://tinyurl.com/y7sy8s3g ^
<sasa84> ej, sam to pa niso benetke
<sasa84> edino pred benetkami, kraj mestre, da bi bilo kaj podobnega... ampak Å¡e vedno dvomim
<sasa84> hej zdobbie hej zdobbie hej zdobbie
<zdobbie> hoi
<CrazyLemon> 3x hej and just 1 hoi? well thats rude
<zdobbie> hoioioi
<msev->  a če nardim na kompu kjer so ble neke težave z grafičnimi driverji pa particioniranjem posodobitev iz 16.04 na latest lts, se bo vse spet breakal ob updateu?
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly..problem will fix itself
<msev-> with a lil' help from you my good sir
<msev->  :D
<msev-> sj dobr zj morm najprej en mobaxterm skonfigurirat v windowsu da bom loh na cluster tut iz windowsa dostopal :D
<sasa84> windows ... ne govort tega msev- , ker bo CrazyLemon jezen
 * CrazyLemon uporablja windowse almost every day
<CrazyLemon> and every day i'm angrier than the previous day :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> js ga uporabljam, skor every day
<pitastrudl> pa ubuntu tut
<pitastrudl> best of both worlds
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-06
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<slax0r> hellou
<slax0r> in?!
<sasa84> slax0r, :\
<pitastrudl> helou
<sasa84> helou helou pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> sup
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<pitastrudl> pa tut gre nekak
<pitastrudl> mal prehljen
<sasa84> pitastrudl, sej je polno ljudi prehlajenih... jaz sem bila oktobra 2x nek smrkava :)
<pitastrudl> ane, te nahodi, joj
<sasa84> brrb
<sasa84> ooo b4d :)
<b4d> hai
<b4d> banna me kanal, ker mi kao linija skace
<b4d> ijoooj
<sasa84> zadnjič si pa moral bit zadihan, ko si tko skakal gor pa dol :)
<b4d> potem pa se pozabim povezat
<b4d> sploh ne vem zakaj
<b4d> kaj novega
<b4d> msev-: kaksna nova mamica?
<sasa84> pitastrudl je prehlajen
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da je to edina novica
<b4d> oh, get well soon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon spi, slax0r dela ... nč novga
<b4d> dobro potem nisem dosti zamudil :D
<b4d> prekomurci se niso se odcepili?
<sasa84> nope nope, slax0r ne rab pasuša k gre v šiht
<sasa84> na
<sasa84> jaz dajem dol na steamu team fortress 2 :P
<b4d> pff nice, nic sluzbe danes?
<pitastrudl> thanks b4d
<pitastrudl> sej še grl neki jebe, sam hočem tut začet mal več športat zuni
<pitastrudl> ampak cant go with a bad throat
<b4d> mene je danes tudi nekaj zagrabilo
<b4d> klinc je to na stara leta :D
<sasa84> b4d, ma iščem nov šiht
<b4d> a tako, kul, kul
<b4d> v katero smer pa isces (lokacijsko in glede panoge)?
<b4d> ce kje kaj slisim
<slax0r> kuraca delam
<slax0r> cel dan se spravljam zraven ze en acceptance test napisat
<slax0r> pa mi niiiiiii
<sasa84> b4d, lokacijsko kar lj (tud kje bližje ven) ... panoga pa skor kar je
<sasa84> včer sme šla na eno založbo na razgovor kao za admina spletne trgovine ... mi je stric reku da sem preveč študirana
<b4d> pa jebo jih izobrazba
<sasa84> mislm... cel razgovor je bil... am... čudn :)
<b4d> sploh te overqualified bullshit teorije
<sasa84> kao izobrazba nč ne pomen, pol ti pa težijo zarad nje
<b4d> jp
<b4d> morda to da si prevec studirana za njih pomeni, da se ne bos pustila nategovat po njihovo :D
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcGQpjCztgA
<linkdoggo> ^ The Simpsons-  S-M-R-T - YouTube ^
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<pitastrudl> ok
<b4d> :D
<pitastrudl> bring back jabuk!
<sasa84> pitastrudl, tale linkdoggo .. ko da bi ušel iz zaprtega odddelka umoobolnice botov
<pitastrudl> ane, se strinjam
<pitastrudl> where is our good old jabuk
<pitastrudl> še ta vikend sem spekel 2 pladnja jabučnega štrudla
<pitastrudl> sem se cel cajt spominjal na našega jabuka!
<slax0r> potem pa kje je jabuk...
<slax0r> V TVOJEM STRUDLU
<slax0r> u sick bastard
<pitastrudl> IM INNOCENT, I SWEAR
<pitastrudl> he fell himself, he was ripe
<slax0r> j'accuse!
<pitastrudl> gesundheit
<slax0r> gracias
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> a se kej čudte, da nas je jabuk zapustu???
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pitastrudl, jaz sem tud včeri štrudl jedla ... jabolčni
<sasa84> men je še najbolš skutni .. ta okus skute mi ful sede
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<pitastrudl> aja? hmm
<pitastrudl> men pa jabučn
<pitastrudl> ja mogoče ga ni k se nas boji
<pitastrudl> da ga bomo pojedl
<slax0r> saj to ni res..
<slax0r> tukaj zalujemo za jabukom
<slax0r> en ga pece
<slax0r> drug ga pa je pojedel
<pitastrudl> hahaha D:
<sasa84> nja ... to vam povem
<sasa84> smeh je pol zdravja, ostalo so jabuka :P
<sasa84> sam to vam povem TF2 JE ZLO ZANIMIVA IGRCA
<sasa84> caps off :|
<sasa84> uf, že vem kok slax0r lohk zafrkavamo!
<sasa84> slax0r, say Č, say Ž, saj ŠŠŠ
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> tf2 je za otroke!
<slax0r> sasa84: ščž
<slax0r> bo?
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> good one slax0r
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res je ... zto rad igraš :P
<slax0r> saj jih mam, sam se mi ne da switchat layouta
<slax0r> cuz, lazy
<sasa84> ok ok... ne bom več
<sasa84> :(
<slax0r> sasa84: ni panike :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 igram samo insurgency...ker sm pravi moški
<sasa84> nja ...
<CrazyLemon> Xiaomi Mi Laser Projektor Full HD 4K ALPD
<CrazyLemon> ^a je FHD ali je 4K?!
<sasa84> oboje!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> full HD VHS 4K
<sasa84> 4:3
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/EU_Commission/status/1059409153700048897
<linkdoggo> ^ European Commission đŸ‡ŞđŸ‡ş on Twitter: "Municipalities in the EU will be able to apply for free Wi-Fi hotspots in public spaces from 7 November 13:0 https://tinyurl.com/yc3n94nh ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, naši bodo zamudil rok prijave :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9gK2fOq4MY
<linkdoggo> ^ Talking Heads - This Must Be The Place - YouTube ^
<pitastrudl> nice and chill
<CrazyLemon> aye
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-07
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/iztok.gustincic/videos/10155902853623097/
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/ycq4guu5 ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-08
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> kako testirat packet loss v windowsih?
<CrazyLemon> a je ping dovolj?
<slax0r> tako da sformatiras in installiras prav OS
<CrazyLemon> ma old laptop pa ubuntu se na zažene več
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<CrazyLemon> GP 4K II no more.. the new champ is GP 5K
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-09
<napsy> lp
<napsy> ping je good enough
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ce hoces bol detailed pol vzemi wireshark
<napsy> but I guess a packet loss is a packet loss
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> wireshark doo doo doo doo doo doo
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZsoesa55w
<linkdoggo> ^ Baby Shark Dance | Sing and Dance! | Animal Songs | PINKFONG Songs for Children - YouTube ^
<sasa84> jou jou
<slax0r> sup
<sasa84> bo bo slax0r
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> napsy tnx.. next question is how many times do i need to ping
<CrazyLemon> sam sem zvezal utp kabel z vtičnico pa testiram če je vse v redu
<CrazyLemon> 1500 packets transmitted, 1495 received, 0.333333% packet loss, time 1892ms
<CrazyLemon> a je tole acceptable? :D
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kje bi dobu zaščitni trak ampak da je iz gume?
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/1060831943426785280
<linkdoggo> ^ Mikko Hypponen on Twitter: "Visiting Bitcoin City.  https://t.co/ySipsXp7hQ‌ " ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-10
<sasa84> b4d, spet te heca :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/officialcyclingpulse/videos/492063904646638/
<CrazyLemon> mmmmm
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/yakptusd ^
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo rad bil del piramidne sheme? join now @ https://initiativeq.com/invite/rUr45vNpX
<linkdoggo> ^ Initiative Q ^
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> b4d je spet glavna novica na kanalu :P
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knHvi4A8v9Q
<linkdoggo> ^ Beirut - Gallipoli (OFFICIAL AUDIO) - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-11-11
<sasa84> jou jou mucke
<slax0r> jou jou miska
<sasa84> mijauuuuu
<sasa84> slax0r, dons grem pa v vaše konce ;)
<CrazyLemon> so..3some?
<sasa84> hm ...
<sasa84> why not?!
<sasa84> pa še 3 dece sabo prpelem .. to bo žurka
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> frišno nadgradil iz 16.04->18.10
<lynxlynxlynx> samo en vmesni korak je bil hroščat, sicer pa bp
<lynxlynxlynx> que pasa?
<sasa84> ooo, najs :)
<sasa84> mi smo tud če na 18.10
<CrazyLemon> nism zadovoljen z 18.10
<CrazyLemon> ni več mogoče met audia prek hdmi
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme lj
<lynxlynxlynx> noben popravil, a
<zdobbie> ja skenslal so bota kompletno
<CrazyLemon> the easy way
<CrazyLemon> s/so/je
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-04
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<napsy> ma kdo kak predlog za google calendar alternativo?
<CrazyLemon> outlook? :>
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ker se meni (trenutno) ne da ukvarjat z migracijo ubuntu.si k tebi.. kaj praviš da postponeava za par mescev/leto to zadevo :D
<CrazyLemon> bom zaenkrat samo podaljšal ssl certifikat pa bo vsaj s tem mir :D
<CrazyLemon> wp pa forum če nista bila do zdaj hacked _verjetno_ ne bosta niti v teh nekaj mesecih :P
<idioterna> komot
<speed-> idioterna, cuj ti!
<idioterna> m?
<speed-> oni dnssec problem
<idioterna> ja?
<speed-> fritzbox
<speed-> je bil kriv
<speed-> samo ni nam glih jasno kak je mozno
<speed-> ce je bil pppoe na fritzboxu je bilo ok, kak sem dal pppoe na gateway
<speed-> vec ni slo
<speed-> z drugim modemom pa gre :D
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> za to debugirat bi moral met tcpdump na zunanji strani fritzboxa
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a blaž nima več vigreda? a kdo kaj ve :)
<idioterna> kdo je blaz?
<speed-> idioterna, ja
<idioterna> pa kaj je vigred?
<speed-> samo so odpelali :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna blaž je tisti ki je več let imel ubuntu.si. Vigred pa je njegovo podjetje če se ne motim :)
<CrazyLemon> še vedno plačuje ubuntu.si domeno.. ne vem če plačuje strežnik še vedno ali ne
<speed-> idioterna ampak finta je bila, da smo meli 2 fritza tu
<speed-> tak da nekaj je na tem sranju :D
<CrazyLemon> ko imaš samo enga fritza še ta ne dela.. kaj šele dva skupaj!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<tadej> cer
<CrazyLemon> ah.. Blaž zrihtal lets encrypt :)
<idioterna> pol nc ne rabs? :)
<CrazyLemon> rabim.. but like i said..lets postpone it for a undefined amount of time :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno bi bilo lepo/pametno da je malo bl up to date sw
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-05
<napsy> uh, vidim da je stran skor ze v prihodnosti
<napsy> 21. Okt,2018 Ubuntu 18.10 – Cosmic Cuttlefish :)
<jst> :)
<jst> ok ni nbenga
<lynxlynxlynx> ni
<jst> ti si pa kaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> ai
<jst> bot
<jst> Jaka, lojtro brž!
<lynxlynxlynx> #
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-06
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/2F8UJQ1.mp4
<slax0r> interesting
<slax0r> a to ma dejansko kaj life spana?
<CrazyLemon> a ni to bilo že lani predstavljeno? :)
<slax0r> no idea
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-07
<Matthai> Hoj, a kdo ve, kako pri temle: sudo python3 -m http.server 80 - nastavim da mi požene iz custom direktorija, ne iz trenutnega
<slax0r> -d ?
<slax0r> By default, server uses the current directory. The option -d/--directory specifies a directory to which it should serve the files. For example, the following command uses a specific directory:
<Matthai> slax0r, ja, ampak v Pythonu 3.6 oz. na Armbianu to ne dela
<slax0r> potem bi mogoce bilo pametno ze takoj na zacetku povedat da ti ne dela :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sudo bash -c "cd somewhere; python3 -m http.server 80"
<slax0r> in kaj pomeni da ne dela?
<slax0r> ker namrec meni na slacku z 3.7.2 dela cist ok
<slax0r> http://ix.io/214T.png
<Matthai> slax0r, -d switch ni delal, oz. ne dela
<slax0r> Matthai: si dal abs path?
<lynxlynxlynx> moj workaround bo delal v vsakem primeru
<Matthai> slax0r, ja, sem dal
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx-ova varianta dela, sem to potem uporabil
<Matthai> anyway, iz OrangePi sem naredil wifi, ki omogoča dostop do interneta samo določene ure v dnevu
<Matthai> hči bo "vesela" :)
<lynxlynxlynx> 4g
<Matthai> is off :)
<Matthai> se lahko dogovoriš z operaterjem
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<Matthai> saj ne bo prehude represije.. ampak rad bi, da gre ob normalni uri spat
<Matthai> oz... če mi zadevo sheka... ima lahko neomejen wifi :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa je stara da so potrebne take "mere"? najstnica?
<CrazyLemon> aja ni ga več
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-08
<napsy> jutro
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-09
<speed-> zdobbie, internet si kupi!!! :D
 * CrazyLemon pokes zdobbie with a sharp stick
<zdobbie> nea biti fovsasti
#ubuntu-si 2019-11-10
<slax0r> a vceraj je mel pa zdobbie join/quit-fest?
<slax0r> ponavadi je to b4d
<slax0r> zato mam tud join/part/quit ignoriran na tem kanalu :D
<napsy> verjetno je na laptopu pa pogosto suspenda/resuma
<napsy> ko js
<slax0r> bnc :)
<napsy> or a better irc
<CrazyLemon> a tole se splača https://www.mimovrste.com/zicne-tipkovnice/razer-tipkovnica-ornata-chroma-uk-slo-g-crna
<CrazyLemon> mecha-membrane switchi.. torej ne se ne splača
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<speed-> hjesos
<speed-> das keyboard ultimate
<speed-> ne pa neke pederske fluroscentne barve :D
<CrazyLemon> kolikor sem bral.das keyboard sux zadnje čase
<CrazyLemon> in barve me ne zanimajo..sam kaj če je vsaka druga fucking RGB :)
<CrazyLemon> ultimate..brez napisov... sej nism fcking nerd :>
<CrazyLemon> tale prime 13 deluje v redu
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/1P6VfNr.png
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/82exChk.png
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<slax0r> ce so pa to gejming tipkovnice
<slax0r> drugace pa, das keyboard model s ftw
<CrazyLemon> če pa klikneš 'Ne hvala' pa ostaneš na slovenski strani :D
